# [OA/FR] Rokugan - Updated 12/13/03



## Black Omega

Rokugan meets the Forgotten Realms, you know it had to happen.   It took some squeezing, but I put Rokugan in NW Kara-tur. The Golden Way now connects Thesk and Rashemen to the lands of the Unicorn Clan in Rokugan. PC's are subtly encouraged to be Rokugani, using the classes from the OA book until the Rokugan d20 book is finally out. Forgotten Realms characters were also allowed for the L5R impaired. 

Overview: The Emerald Empire of Rokugan stretches along the coast of Kara-tur and deep into the interior. 30 million subjects ruled by a Emperor of divine blood. By Imperial Edict, all contact with the outside world was prohibited, unless explicit permission was given otherwise. It's an ordery empire where the only conflict is order/honor v chaos/dishonor. And with the Shadowlands, a realm of evil and corruption where the taint reaches deep into the earth itself. Anyone dying in then Shadowlands rises as a zombie within a day. The living are subjected to the Taint, a corruption of the body and spirit that can only be prevented by carrying jade.

Starting Point:

The Year is 1157 Rokugan Time, 1372 Forgotten Realms Time. Emperor Toturi I rules in Otosan Uchi, capital of the Emerald Empire of Rokugan. His 31 year reign has seen unprecedented upheaval and conflict. Two years of Clan Wars preceeded it, leading to the death of the last Hantei Emperor and Toturi's rise to power. Then just two years later Toturi was kidnapped and the five year war to preserve Rokugan's past and soul raged, ending in the battle at Oblivions Gate. The Sun and Moon died and were reborn. Then the ten year Spirit War was kicked off by the reborn Hantei XVI in an attempt to return the Emerald Empire to the divine bloodline that had ruled it for 1,000 years. Finally defeated in a great battle that destroyed Beiden Pass, Hantei XVI gave in but managed to convince Emperor Totuti to have one of his son's given the Hantei name and brought up on Hantei XVI's estates. The empire has had seven years of peace, but it's only a lull before the next storm.

For nearly 300 years caravans traveling along the Golden Way have linked the Forgotten Realms with the Emerald Empire. At first merely a trickle, the trade has grown as the Unicorn were granted official permission to trade with the outside. The Golden Way begins in Telflamm in Thesk, winding through Rashemen and the Hordelands before ending in Bugaisha. Once a simple fort, Bugaisha is the only location in the Emerald Empire open to trade with barbarians and has grown into a merchant's town that bursts to life with each new caravan. The town is ruled by Shinjo Jyaku, an energetic samurai who has explored as far as Thay, Rashemen and Thesk and who is now entrusted with the key to the Unicorn?s fortune in the west.

To the south a small group makes it's way across the Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain), though in the hottest part of the summer there is no snow in evidence. The leader of the group is Hiruma Toshio, a young Crab Clan Samurai carrying a letter from his father ordering him to Bugaisha to serve under Shinjo Jyaku and help strengthen the present tenuous alliance between the two clans. Traveling with him is a friend simply called Sho, a former Crab Samurai whose lord and family were lost to the Shadowlands, leaving him a Ronin. Most curiously, a large monkey follows as well. A gentle and spiritual creature from a far off race called Vanara, he's often treated as a pet or curiosity. In truth he's a Shaman, repaying a debt to one of Toshiro's ancestors and following a vision that said his destiny lies far to the north.

To the west a caravan slowly creeps over to wastelands, unerringly drawn to Bugaisha. Like so many other caravans, it is filled with merchants drawn to the gold that gives the Golden Way it's name. But this caravan has something more. A woman named Mir has wandered far from her home in the High Forest, exploring to the limits of the Forgotten Realms and beyond, making her way as a bard and healer. She's a worshipper of Silvanus with silver hair, golden eyes and an aura of otherworldliness about her. Verick volunteered as a simple caravan guard for the trip but his appearance hints there is Rokugani blood in his past. He speaks Rokugani nearly like a native, but his chosen weapon is a double sword?a study in contrasts. Almost unnoticed, a moonelf named Volar has paid his way to accompany the caravan across the Hordelands. He?s traveled far from his home in Evermeet in the pursuit of knowledge and now his path takes him even farther, all the way to the Emerald Empire. And what's a delegation from the Red Wizards of Thay doing with the caravan? There's no Thayan Enclave in Bugaisha?.


----------



## Black Omega

> Dear son,
> 
> I know you were looking forward to your tour on The Wall, but I?m afraid there is bad news.  Disappointing I know, there is nothing like facing down thousands of Goblins at a time, there is even a new demon that can suck your brains out through your eyes.  But duty comes first.  You are being assigned to Unicorn lands.  The alliance our Clan Champion, Hida O-Ushi-sama, started has to be built upon and this may even be a step in regaining our family's lost glories.  You are being sent to serve under a Unicorn lord named Shinjo Jyaku.  I don't usually have much use for Unicorns but the last time our clans battled I fought him twice.  For a Unicorn he's strong and tough.  Of course, I still nearly killed him both times.  Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to turn into some dung-eating Crane, I know you are not a diplomat.  Just be yourself and you'll do fine.  Be strong and don?'t take any **** if they don't respect you.  Shinjo Jyaku knows what Crab samurai are like, he'll expect no less.  And remember, you are Hiruma.  We've lost our lands and our castle but not our honor.  Make me proud.
> 
> Hiruma Tetsuo




And so it begins.

Hiruma Toshiro's destiny was contained in that letter, not to fight on the wall but instead a long journey to the lands of the Unicorn.  Toshiro was accompanied by his friend Sho, a former Crab Samurai who's lord and family had fallen to the Shadowlands, leaving him a ronin.  Along the way they stopped by the Temple to Osano-wo to pray for success.  A whim sidetracked them briefly, venturing into Shinomen Forest in search of the reclusive Reihaido Shinsei.  They didn't find the Crow Temple of Shinsei but they did encounter a curious creature, a large monkey with blue-grey fur and leather scale armor.  And the monkey talked(!)  identifying himself as Mindra, a Shaman of the Vanara send by the spirits to work off a debt to Toshiro's ancestor by helping Toshiro.  United by fate, the three began the long trip to Bugaisha.

By the time Hiruma Toshiro's group was approaching Bugaisha it was the month of the Monkey, the heat of summer having melted away the snow that gave the Heigen Yuki it's name.  At the same time a caravan was approaching from the other side, completing the six month trip that stretches from one end of the Golden Way to the other.  Representatives of two merchant houses, a number of independent merchants, the mysterious and reclusive Red Wizard delegation and assorted guards as well as a few adventurers new to this trip.  At the final stop before Bugaisha Malacon the Axe, caravan security chief and man of appropriately suspicious demeanor, assembled those new to Rokugan for a pointed chat, letting them know a lot of gold was involved in this trade and there would be little patience for some newbie screwing things up.  The roko warriors were a touchy sort, very concerned with honor and easily offended.  The boss of the town was Shinjo Jyaku, a member of the Unicorn.  At a question from Volar, a highly curious moonelf, he clarified that Unicorn was just one of the clans of the Empire, there was no real unicorns.  The unicorn was their symbol.  The group was informed the native warriors were easy to identify, they wear two swords and dress in purple with unicorn symbols.  Quite a few of them speak common, so don't think you can make smartass comments without them understanding!  Roko clerics worship spirits, and a pretty lenient about clerics practicing their religion, but anyone who stirs up trouble and tries to mess around with local politics is dealt with swiftly and it's not pretty.  We have an area for ourselves where the merchants set up.  For those of you without a place to stay, there is a proper inn, called the Dancing Ferret, with proper food and drink, not the rice and noodles you'll find in the rest of the city.

The caravan entered the barbarian area slowly, purple and white clad Unicorn Samurai checking in each person by having them sign in and leave a thumbprint by their name.  The merchants area was guarded by a wooden barricade and the buildings were familiar, Thesk and Rashemen styled.  While the merchants migrated to their own areas..even the Red Wizard delegation already having a house ready for them, others made their way to the Dancing Ferret, a classic Faerun inn.   Perhaps a little overpriced,  but where else is there to stay?  Far away from home, Volar fell in with Mir, a bard and cleric with an aura of otherworldly beauty, and Verick, a young man with the features of a rokugani and some knowledge of their language.  Setting off to explore, they found posters promising 'Gold!  Adventure!  Fight Bandits!  See Echigoya, Plum Blossom Merchant House.'  After a brief discussion their path took them toward the merchant house.

From the south, Toshiro and friends entered Bugaisha proper, a walled town of filled with buildings made from wood and paper.  Guards at the gate checked Toshiro's papers and directed him to the citadel, formerly the small for Bugaisha was built around.  Waiting on the audience with Lord Shinjo Jyaku, the three met a shriveled old man with a halo of white hair over an otherwise bald pate.  His name was Echigoya, head merchant of the Plum Blossom merchant house, a man with an eye out for warriors.  There was some polite conversation and a mild misunderstanding that had resulted in Echigoya offering to buy the talking monkey, Mindra, as a pet.  An offer that earned a harsh glare from Hiruma Toshiro and many apologies from the merchant.  Finding the Samurai had arrived to serve Lord Jyaku, the merchant humbly requested the three to stop by his merchant house later, he had a way they could serve.  Before there was time to follow up on the mysterious offer, Toshiro was summoned into the main chamber.

Waiting on him sat Shinjo Jyaku, Lord of the Snow Plains and Bugaisha, honorable Samurai of a dishonored house.  Burly, middle-aged and with a hint of barely restrained energy about him, Jyaku-sama got right to the point, welcoming Toshiro into his service, enquiring after his father, letting him know his duties as a Unicorn Samurai.  To serve him..to protect the peasant..and to learn how to ride, damn it!  About the only way to keep most Crab Samurai on a horse is with rope.  Toshiro was given a small house of his own, and at his father's request, Jyaku-sama was assigning him a maid with substantial experience.  If Toshiro was disappointed to find that the main would be old and wrinkled instead of young and pretty, he gave no sign, as was appropriate.  Toshiro was given a week to settle in, then required to show up for training in horsemanship.

After being dismissed, Toshiro, Sho and Mindra first visited his new home, a wooden and paper house at the edge of town.  The maid was a sprightly old woman at that hard to define place between 70 and ancient.  But the house was obviously well kept and Mindra the monkey even managed to laugh when offered a swinging bar for his room.  After briefly looking around, the three continued on to see the merchant Echigoya.

[DM Note:  Mindra being treated as a pet has become something of a running joke.  Someone in the group has joked that if they can get the bard to do the music and convince Mindra to dance and tip his hat to people who offer money, they'll have a good racket going.]

At the appointed time, three hours past noon, the six converged on the Plum Blossom Merchant House.  After bringing them into a sitting room and politely serving tea, Echigoya finally got around to the business at hand.  Bandits.  Echigoya runs a gold mine, a large part of which goes to Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  And bandits have been attacking every third or fourth shipment.  Jyaku-sama has been very patient about it so far.  Patrols have been sent to the area and he's even told Echigoya not to trouble himself over it.  But the wizened old man didn't want to wait until it became a problem, so he was taking action now.  Speaking in a mix of Rokugani and common for the two sides, he asked them to go with this next gold shipment, to guard it from the bandits he was sure would strike.  Especially since word had leaked out this shipment of gold would be especially large.  The six agreed, with Volar taking out an advance on their payment for the job by buying kimono's, Mir also getting a healing kit while Volar purchased some sleeping fire, a local alchemical item.  Wary of speaking to long to Volar in common to avoid offending the samurai, who obviously didn't understand the conversation passing by him, Echigoya put off until later explaining about how travel papers work for the empire and other minor questions.

The group started off the next morning, following a guide provided by Echigoya, traveling north along a path that lead from the Snow Plains to rugged foothills.  The two days there were uneventful, the loading of the mules with gold equally tedious and unexciting.  Volar talked with the guide a little, discovering a few little tidbits Echigoya had evidently forgotten.  Guards had been hired previously, ronin.  The bandits were led by a ronin who had killed the guards.  The other bandits had not actually done anything but look mean.  A little bemused the guide and others guiding the mules had never resisted, Volar saw to it that this information was alos passed along to the Samurai.  A brief discussion over who was in charge inevitably resulted in Hiruma Toshiro taking charge in rather blunt fashion.  Well..at least is sounded blunt once Verick had 'translated' for Mir and Volar.

[DM Note:  Currently only Mindra and Verick speak both Rokugani and Common so they do all the translating.  sometimes the players just say 'We're translating.'  Now and then though, they say 'And this is what I translate it as...'  Various people are already getting suspicious the translations are not always faithful.      ]

The trip back south through the rugged foothills went smoothly for the most part, until late in the day.  As they approached a bend in the trail they heard movement on either side.  Then a ronin flanked by three spearmen stepped into the path ahead, blocking their way.  All the men had their faces blackened by soot and were dressed in ashigaru armor, simple breastplates with arms and leg armor strapped on.  The Ronin?s challenge was blunt and to the point.  Step away and let us take the gold and no one gets hurt.  The Crab Samurai's answer was just as to the point, an arrow fired at one of the spearmen as he charged.  As he charged, the Ronin called out orders then snarled to Toshiro, asking what name he should put under the Samurai's head after he chopped it off and stuck it on a spike by the road.  The Crab remained silent.  The battle joined, an archer appeared on either side of the group, firing from rocky outcroppings up higher.  The Crab and Ronin clashed, the Ronin drawing first blood with a fearsome overhead strike that slashed into Toshiro's shoulder.  The crab stoicly ignored the bandit's stinging insults and and attacked back, drawing blood with a swift slash to the chest to even it up.  The three spearmen charged Sho, who drew his two swords and counterattacked.  A spear wounded him in the arm but he quickly began to hack through the bandits.  

While Mir, Mindra and Volar exchanged arrow fire with the other ambushing bandits, Verick charged up the rocky incline, taking two arrows before closing the range and hacking down one archer.  The other archer scored hits on Mindra before taking an arrow to the shoulder that wounded him badly.  Then he disappeared after one last shot.    The three spearmen cut down, Sho watched as Toshiro and the Ronin matched each other evenly, stroke for stroke, both covered in blood.  The battle ended when Verik charged down to help..trying to jump down from the outcropping, but his armor caught on a rocky edge and Verick slide face first down the slope to the Ronin's feet.  Undaunted, he leaped up, proclaiming himself Akodo Verick of the Lion and attacked.  The Ronin snarled, lashing out with a furious strike that cut a deep gash in Verick's arm, while Toshiro angled in from the side, launching a powerful cut that took the Ronin's head off.

The battle finished, Mindra and Mir put their healing spells to use curing those wounded.  One bandit was found to be merely dying, not dead yet, so he was healed as well and tied up.  The Samurai and Sho conferred, leaving the barbarians to search the bodies.

[DM Note:  This was  the first d20 DnD battle I'd run and it was about as close as I expected.  Not very.  But I was trying to err on the side of caution.  Even then my bandits and one Ronin scored the first three hits including a crit threat and it looked close for a couple of rounds.  But in the end the group won pretty handily.  Don't worry, we'll see PC's hit negative hp's soon enough...      ]


----------



## Black Omega

Next installment posted later today but first..

Cast of Characters

Akodo Verick - 3nd Lvl Fight/1st Lvl Rogue, N, Human
Hiruma Toshiro - 4th Lvl Samurai, LN, Human
Mindra - 4th Lvl Shaman, CN, Vanara
Mir - 2nd Lvl Bard/1st Lvl Cleric of Silvanus, N, Aasimar
Sho - 4th Lvl Fighter, CN, Human
Volar - 4th Lvl Wizard, N, Moonelf


----------



## Black Omega

*Dead of night*

*The 24th Day of the Month of the Monkey*

As Mindra and Mir did their thing, healing those wounded, Volar searched the bodies.  The peasant bandit's revealed nothing of interest, but the ronin's body had a string of 100 gold coins around his neck, a katana that had been maintained flawlessly, and which after some examination was revealed to belong to someone in the Unicorn Clan.  Most curiously, writing on a sheet of rice paper was found.  Verick translated it as:

A gold avalanche
So beautiful rushing down
Then only darkness

A little puzzled over that, the group next awakened the lone captured bandit.  He awakened with a frightened "Don't hurt me, I didn't mean it, IT'S NOT MY FAULT!"  The group managed to calm him enough to find out he was from a local village.  He finally admitted to being a former bandit serving a notorious bandit chief named Rodrigo, a hulking, massively ugly man.  But five years ago he'd given up banditry and tried to settle down.  Then recently this ronin had appeared, knowing about his past and blackmailing him into helping with the gold robberies.  Given the choice of either he and his family dying if his past came out, or joining in and hoping things worked out and he didn't get caught, he took the easy way out.  His many protests that he had no choice, he never wanted to do it and the most frequent "It's not my fault!" fell on deaf ears, particularly when he could not tell the group what became of the gold, only that the ronin paid the bandits in silver coin.  At this point the group just left the pathetic fellow tied up while debating if the haiku was perhaps a clue to where the gold was stashed.

*The 25th day of the Month of the Monkey*

That evening the group camped out, setting watches while their guide and a helper saw to the horses and mules.  The third watch early in the morning belonged to Verick and Volar.  Before the first glow of dawn appeared over the horizon another glow was seen, angry red and flickering.  Not long after Verick spotted a figure approaching the camp.  As Volar quietly woke the others, Verick got his sword ready, preparing for an attack.  Instead, into the camp leapt a peasant in armor!  Well, not very good armor.  And he was unarmed, a blood rag binding a nasty wound in his shoulder and a few streaks of soot still darkening his face.  Urgently he introduced himself as Nezu and asked the group for help.  Zombies were attacking a nearby village and the Unicorn patrol there.  Zombies! So he'd come to the only other samurai he knew was near by to find help.

The group was suspicious of this, suspecting some sort of ruse to lure them away from the gold.  But they got everything together and started off toward the glow at the best pace the pack mule could set, not too fast.  By the time they crested the hill and looked down over the village any fighting was over.  In the flickering light of one burning building they could see zombies deeper in the village and a ring of zombies and skeletons around a figure in a dark robe kneeling over a bound girl.  All the zombies had white ceramic masks covering their faces.  The skeletons as well, their masks marked with a blood red symbol of the Void over the forehead, their eyes flickering with a cold fire.

Hiruma Toshiro started the attack with an arrow that struck the kneeling figure in the robes.    He whirls and gestured, cutting his own hand and flicking blood toward the group, a dark red mist rising about them, making their eyes heavy...but all of them fought off the effects, Volar simply being amused someone tried a sleep spell on him.  Mindra and Mir both summoned up power from the spirits and Silvanus respectively, a wave of positive energy from the two turning all the zombies and one of the skeletons.

[DM Note:  Bit of a surprise, this.  The only group we'd had in the past that fought many undead didn't have a cleric.  Hadn't really taken into account how effective turning would be when someone rolled high.]

As the fighters charged him, Sho actually reaching him, the bloodspeaker cut his hand again, a wall of polluted water springing up around him, hurling the ronin back away where the skeleton chopped at him, then a screaming blob of energy shaped like a skull engulfed him, turning his bones to ice as it stole away his strength.  

[DM Note:  Criticals on Ray of Enfeeblement are fun.  The spell did -8 strength in one shot.  Poor guy could barely stand in that heavy armor.]

A wail was heard from inside the skeleton's mask, zombies from deeper in the village summoned.  Then it chopped at the ronin again, using its katana with some skill, Volar and Mir both agreeing this was a very unusual skeleton.  But then another blast of positive energy turned it and the remaining zombies as well, leaving the shugenja by himself to face the group.  As the last skeleton fled the robed figure cried out "Mistress, don't forsake me!  I can still win this!"  His eyes turning to the group, a sleep spell bubbling out to fell both Toshiro and Sho before he warned "That is but the slightest taste of my power...do not follow lest you suffer far worse."  Then he fled, the wall of water falling.   An obscuring mist slowed pursuit but Verick kept in close on him, nearly killing him with a savage slice of his double sword before a Fear spell sent him fleeing.  Mindra had awakened Toshiro and Sho, but it was no use.  As fast as they caught up to the robed figure, which had paused to heal himself, another sleep spell fell put them back out.  Luckily for the group, Volar was immune to the spell and as the robed figure fled an elven arrow found it's target, catching the man in a critical spot, leaving him unconscious and bleeding to death.  Some koku, a magic amulet, and a vial that showed as magic were quickly looted from his corpse by the moonelf.

[DM Note:  The chase went on much longer than expected, at the rate it was going we were joking as they went they were passing slow moving zombies still fleeing from that turning.]

Mindra and Mir had stayed behind to untie the girl; Mindra cleaning some marks off her face, some sort of nasty looking black salve mixed with blood and forming symbols.  A little to their surprise, the girl didn't scream or panic when she woke up, instead she was very focused.  She identified herself as Utako Shiko, asked what had happened, and let the two know she had been part of a patrol with four other samurai, all of whom were now missing.  The attack by the zombies and a mist rising around the samurai were her final memories of that battle.    Samurai evidently have problems with sleep spells.   

Recovering from the Fear effect, Verick found himself back where the party had started, the mules, guide and the dirty peasant in armor there, the bandit lying on the ground, his throat slit.  As the peasant explained, "He was trying to escape...besides, he was just a bandit."  Indeed, the rope binding the bandit's wrists had been coming undone, so perhaps it was true.  Verick was suspicious though, and did his best to make Toshiro suspicious as well, suggesting the samurai should just kill the peasant for taking away his prisoner like that.  The peasant protested that it was just killing a bandit but quickly moved on to groveling, apologizing to the Samurai for killing his prisoner, apologizing for not knowing the samurai wanted him alive, apologizing for simply being a pointless peasant while the Samurai was a lord of great skill and compassion.  Where explanations had failed, groveling worked fine and Toshiro just warned him to keep close with the group.

With Nezu whipped into line and Mindra having restored Sho's strength, the group split up.  While Mindra, Mir and Volar stayed in the village helping out, Hiruma Toshiro, Utako Shiko, Sho and Verick went out trying to track down the missing samurai and find where all the zombies went.  It was slow with no real tracker in the group, but eventually they found their way to a cave.  Chatting as they traveled along, Verick revealed to Shiko he was really Akodo Verick, returning to claim a place in the family, but they didn't know it yet.  Shiko laughed and admitted she'd love to see how that worked out.  Verick was a little puzzled over that, but didn't have time to ask more since Toshiro had decided to check out the cave.  A simple trap at the entrance, a bamboo gate that apparently would swing down to trap people inside, was dealt with, then the four crept deeper into the cave.  The stonewalls widened as they went deeper...and suddenly the light of Verick's lantern revealed faces...white faces frozen in the ceramic masks...and then the zombies attacked. Showing great stubbornness but no tactics whatsoever, the four fighters met the charge head on, Toshiro taking the point as the wave of zombies hit.  As fast as one zombie was cut down, another took it's place as the four held their ground, hacking at anything that moved.  

Slowly they started to wear down...a zombie ripping into Toshiro's armor before being cut in half.  Another of the evil creatures hammered Verick with a crude club.  Both Shiko and Sho bitten and bloodied.  And still more zombies came.  Finally, just as the wave of zombies seemed to break, no more seen deeper in the cave, Toshiro fell, a savage blow from a zombie drawing a shower of blood before he hit the ground with a thump.  Seconds later, Verick took a slash from a curved dagger, stumbling in the blood covering the floor of the cave before another blow laid him low as well.  Both Shiko and Sho had come through the battle wounded but not badly so and they managed to finish off the zombies before the undead could kill their fallen comrades.  Inspired, Sho managed to use his meager healing skills to stabilize Toshiro while Shiko did the same for Verick.  (Rolls were 20 and 18; they needed it).

An inspection of the cave revealed a spot where rituals had been performed, the area stinking with old blood.  But no sign of the lost samurai, the skeletons or whoever set the trap.  Sho suggested one of them stay behind while the other rides for help from the group left behind in town, an idea Shiko refused emphatically.  Finally they started back, Verick and Toshiro carefully tied onto their horses.  Luckily, whoever had been there had fled and they made it back safely.  Though the four were so wounded the group had to spend an extra day in the village so they could heal fully.  Then they started back, Toshiro ordering Nezu to stay behind at the village and guard it, a task the peasant was more than happy to accept.

*The 28th day of the Month of the Monkey*

The trip back to town was uneventful, Verick presenting the heads of the bandits and ronin for Echigoya when they reached the Plum Blossom Merchant House.  The barbarians were paid quickly, the merchant in quite a hurry.  Caravans were setting out from Bugaisha for the east in quite a rush. Word had come from the land of the Dragons of earthquakes and volcanic eruptions, driving large numbers of that clan from their ancestral mountains.


----------



## Black Omega

*The 1st Day of the Month of the Monkey*

Hiruma Toshiro reported in to his Lord, Shinjo Jyaku, relating the story of their fight with the bandits and with the undead;tactfully omitting that he had twice succumbed to the Bloodspeaker's sleep spells.  Stoically, the Lord of the Heigen Yuki nodded and listened to the young samurai's report. He even complimented Toshiro on how bravely he had fought.  Then the other sandal fell.


"Toshiro, it was foolish to go off after those zombies as you did!  It's not a question of bravery; no one can doubt your courage.  But your duty extends to letting me know there are maho-tsukai in this area.  The Bloodspeakers are a danger to the entire empire.  If you and the others with you had fallen in that cave, would anyone have known where you were?  What happened?  You left three barbarians back at the village who have no idea what a Bloodspeaker is.   Your bravery is commendable, but a Samurai must know when to put duty before glory.  You will report in the morning for training.  You serve the Unicorn now, I expect you to ride like one!"


Mir, Volar, and Verick were left with the items recovered from the body of the Bloodspeaker.  A vial of a thick black stuff like had been used in the ritual one Utaku Shiko, and an amulet of some black stone that showed up as magical.  At first they debated going to one of the Red Wizards in town, even contacting one of the low ranking peon wizards with the group.  He was willing to identify the items, but for 200 gp for each.   The price was not to their liking, so the three went to the Temple of the Seven Fortunes instead.  After telling the story of where they got the items, they were quickly let inside to a side room, waiting but a few minutes before an older Shugenja entered, two burly shaven headed monks waiting by the door in case there was trouble.  The Shugenja introduced himself as Iuchi Kazuyuki. He scanned the two items, revealing they were tainted.  He also informed the three that they were not tainted, having conveniently forgotten to let them know they were subjects of the scan as well.  Looking somber, the Shugenja answered questions about the taint from Volar, revealing it to be a form of corruption of the spirit that manifests in the body as well.  A manifestation of the Shadowlands that can be spread beyond by things like the vial combined with certain blood rituals.  The amulet turned out to be a way of controlling the undead for someone who could not normally do it.  Mir, Verick and Volar were politely thanked for bringing these items to the Temple, so they could be destroyed.  Volar wondered aloud about getting the items back, but dropped the issue after Kazuyuki commented that possession of such items was punishable by death.  Mir asked about getting help with the local language and customs, while Volar questioned about learning how the local healing salves were made.  This the Shugenja was more than happy to assist with.


*The 2nd Day of the Month of the Monkey*


The heads of the bandits turned up around town, posted prominently for display with the names of the miscreants underneath.  The 'ronin' was revealed to have been  Shinjo Nobuhiko, a local, minor samurai.


Mindra the Vanara found himself back home in his native jungle, somehow turned dark and disturbing in his absence.  The spirits that had guided him since his childhood swirled around him, twisted into dark reflections of their former selves.  In the darkness before him loomed a familiar face, his own but framed in a ghostly white...the masks he had seen on the zombies. Chill and unpleasant, Mindra's spirits closed in around him, freezing him in place as the mask floated nearer.  His blood turning to ice as he struggled, held helpless as the mask drew nearer.  Almost to his face,  blocking his vision, then with a piercing monkey shriek he found himself awake, in the guest room Toshiro had set aside for him.  Where his fingers had touched the tainted black goo on Utaku Shiko's face, there was a black stain, a burning ache that only slowly faded as the light of dawn peeked into the room.


The monkey's scream went unheard, Hiruma Toshiro already gone to start his training.  At the training grounds, Lord Shinjo Jyaku brought out a sturdy warhorse, personally selected by him for the young Crab Samurai.  Then Lord Jyaku presented Toshiro's riding teacher, a young woman named Shinjo O-Hisa.  Clad in leathers and a horsehair-plumed helmet, she had a touch of the barbarian look Toshiro seemed to like.  This appreciation only heightened when Toshiro learned the girl had fostered with the Crab Clan.  Lord Jyaku's amused smile during the introductions suggested there was more left unsaid.  And in minutes Toshiro found out just how harsh a taskmistress the young woman was, falls from his horse bruising his body and ego.  And O-Hisa politely asking each time "Are you finished yet?  Are you hurt?  I can send you home to a healer."  In true Samurai fashion, Toshiro endured.


Mir's lessons in Rokugani began well, her bardic talents a great aid in picking up yet another language quickly.  On the way back to the Dancing Ferret Inn, a cheerful young woman approached Mir.  Clad in white and lavender kimonos, her long dark brown hair set in long braids.  The girl introduced herself as Iuchi Yoenki and started asking questions about the battle where Mir used her divine power to turn the zombies.  Intensely curious, then girl soon turned the questions to the God Mir worshipped, to how such things were done where Mir was from.  It didn't take long for Mir to get into a little trouble:


Yoenki:  So, what do you mean by Evil?


Mir:  Well, it's if someone kills just for the joy of killing or steals from people.


Yoenki:  And your God is against this?


Mir:  Silvanus balances between Good and Evil.  So sometimes I lean more toward Good and sometimes toward Evil.


Yoenki (slightly puzzled):  Oh, so sometimes you kill for the pure joy of it and sometimes you don't?


Mir:  Umm...


Even so, the chat went well and Mir agreed to help Yoenki do an experiment on how her powers work and if there was some way it could be used on a broader scale.  The exact details were left unsaid, but Yoenki left even more cheerful than before, practically skipping.


Troubled by the nightmare and throbbing in his fingers, Mindra went to the Temple of the Seven Fortunes.  He walked up to the monk standing watch over the gate to ask for help:


Mindra:  Hello, I have a problem.  I could use some help.


Monk (looking over a large talking monkey):  Yes, I can see the problem. I think we can help.  May I ask your name?


Mindra:  Mindra.


Monk:  That's an unusual name, are you a Moto?  They often have foreign sounding names...


Mindra:  What?  No..no...Argh!  Oook!  Oook!  Aaawwk!  I'm supposed to look like this!


After it was worked out that Mindra's problem wasn't that he looked like a large monkey, he was allowed inside to see Iuchi Kazuyuki.  Luckily, Mindra wasn't truly tainted, that would have required a ritual.  But he was slightly touched by the taint, a condition the Shugenja could fix through a lengthy ritual.


[DM Comment:  This was a lot of fun.  I've been trying to find ways to keep working in how weird a talking monkey is to this area and the look on the player's face a few minutes into the conversation when he realized that the monk was assuming his problem was that he was a talking ape was well worth it.J]


A couple of days pass, Volar studying herbalism.  Mir performing at the Inn in exchange for room and board and while studying Rokugani.  Sho hanging out with the other ronin in town and practicing his skills.  Verick asking around about the Akodo and the Lion clan, gathering information.  Mindra being cured of the taint.  And Toshiro being put through hell by his charming teacher, Shinjo O-Hisa.


*The 4th day of the Month of the Monkey*


While relaxing back at the Dancing Ferret, where he, Mir and Volar were all staying; a tall beautiful blond woman in tight black leather approached Verick.  She didn't bother to introduce herself, but knew who Verick was well enough.   The woman had an offer, a foreign merchant was trying to do an end run around the Unicorn Clan merchants and make a trading deal with someone deeper in the Empire.  By Imperial Decree gaijin merchants were restricted to Bugaisha and were required to do all trading with Unicorn Clan merchants.  Her own interest was more personal, the merchant had taken something from her, she wanted it back.  But she needed help dealing with the ronin the merchant was employing as guards.  And travel papers are required for travel beyond Bugaisha, something the Samurai Verick had worked with could get, since he'd be serving his lord by enforcing the law.  And everyone else could have whatever gold the merchant had as well as whatever goods he was taking to show the person  he was meeting with.  Verick agreed to take the deal to his friends and the woman said she'd be back around later to meet with him again.


Verick got together with Volar and Mir and passed the details along, as well as realizing he didn't have a name for the woman or the identity of the merchant.  Volar was all for the deal, it gave him a chance to travel freely beyond Bugaisha and explore the Empire a little more.  Mir was a little reluctant to cut off her lessons so fast, but more than willing to do some traveling as well.  Verick was the one not sure he wanted to go along with it, the 16 year old very serious for his age, something the others have started teasing him about.  Akodo Verick talked little about his travels here to perhaps return to the Lion Clan, Volar mentioned he's from Evermeet, Mir revealing she's from the High Forest.  Her casual comment that she had once dated a centaur seemed to truly boggle poor Verick's mind as he tried to figure out just how that could work physically, much to Mir's annoyance.  Finally they agreed to take the deal to Mindra and see if he thought it was worth taking to Toshiro.


[DM Comment:  Akodo Verick started CN, an alignment his player normally favors.  The Emerald Empire's been a bad influence though and he's steadily drifting toward N and maybe LN at some point.  The 'dating a centaur' comment threatens to become a running joke as Verick kept bringing it up later on.]


The three were shown into the sitting room by the ancient lady that looked over Toshiro's home and the three put the deal to Mindra (at this point Verick and Mindra are still the only characters speaking both Common and Rokugani), though they were soon joined by Sho and finally, achingly, Toshiro joined them as well.  Toshiro was more than enthusiastic about stomping out this attempt to bypass imperial law, as well as getting a few days away from O-Hisa to recover.  Details were worked out for traveling, Hiruma Toshiro got permission from Lord Jyaku to take the trip and traveling papers that would see him to the edge of Unicorn lands.  At the later meeting with the tall blond in leather, the group agreed and she introduced herself as Leila and identified the merchant they were seeking as Malthorn, a trader from Thesk.  Leila knew what direction the merchant was going in and about how far ahead he was, but the scrying she can arranged could not give any more details than that, she suspects something must be interfering.  She wasn't sure who Malthorn was planning to meet but figured it must be a Crane of Scorpion representative.  


*The 5th Day of the Month of the Monkey*


Making arrangements for the whole group to get horses this time, they set off on the trail of Malthorn, Verick taking the rearguard, now and then heard muttering to himself "Centaurs!  But..I mean..it just wouldn't..Centaurs!"



A brisk days ride brought them to the village of Mimura and a brief chat with the guards at the gates revealed that while no gaijin merchants had come through, two merchant's had come through with ronin guards and just one wagon, the group suspecting he was somehow disguised.


Checking in for the night, the group stayed at the Blessings of the New Year Inn, a very clean, prosperous establishment decorated with a strong, slightly creepy, spider theme.  While enjoying their tea and the evening meal, a young lady named Furiko provided entertainment by playing a Biwa, a short necked lute.  In true bard fashion, Mir struck up a conversation with her to try out her slight knowledge of Rokugani and they discussed music, with Mir showing a little of her own musical talents.  The girl revealed she was what was called a Geisha and began politely asking Mir about her own training, at which point Volar leaned over to comment to Mir "I think she thinks you are a geisha also."  Verick chimed in once again with "Well, she's admitted she's dated a centaur."  Once it was made clear what a centaur was, Furiko was rather bemused by this, mock whispering to Mir  "He almost sounds jealous, does Verick really like you?"  Something quickly denied by both Verick and Mir.


Then monks entered the inn, the first monk so massive he had to not only lean down but also turn sideways to get inside.  The other monks accompanying him had a disreputable look more associated with bandits then religious men.  The massive man invoked Shinsei's blessings, then grabbed the innkeeper and slapped him up against the wall a couple of times before tossing him along the counter, leaving the poor man crumpled up unconscious.  When the group stood to save the old man, the massive monk growled over  "Shinsei once said nothing was ever accomplished by violence or meddling.  I'm simply following the Tao of the Fist.  Stay out of my way."  Then he grabbed one of the shelves holding sake bottles and violently ripped it away from the wall, sending it crashing down.  Toshiro, Sho and Verick all unsheathed their swords and the brawl began.  While Sho and Verick faced off with the six disreputable monks, Toshiro went after the huge monk, who simply cast his staff aside and tackled the Crab Samurai to the ground, pinning him before palming Toshiro's face with one massive hand and starting to bounce his head off the floor, introducing him to the Tao of the Fist..  While Mir's bardic song bolstered the group, Volar chanted, casting forth a cloud that sent several of the 'monks'  into a deep sleep.  The elf then invoked a wave of dazzling colors that blinded both Toshiro and the huge monk he was fighting.  One of the 'monks' escaped in the confusion, but the others were captured and once it was clear he was alone, even the huge monk gave in, sitting back, crossing his arms and growling "Shinsei said there is no shame seeking peace over violence."


[DM Note:  Toshiro's player has such bad luck with dice sometimes.  He bought a new set just for this character and even so he's kept rolling badly.  This last fight he had a +6 to counter the monk's grapple check of +7, yet he still somehow managed to lose each roll off. ]


Volar produces manacles from his backpack to help make sure the huge monk is kept securely bound and all those captured were turned over to the local authorities.  Later that night, Toshiro is awakened from the sort of sleep only a half bottle of Plum Brandy can provide, several sharp kicks to the ribs necessary to awaken him.  Bleary he looks up into the dim light, only to see four figures dressed in dark colors.  One is holding his swords!  Another figure, holding a wooden sword, growls "On your feet, dog!  Face your death like a Samurai!"


----------



## Black Omega

Slowly, Toshiro rose, the fuzzy headed feeling still making it hard to think.  As three of the figures stepped back, the other lifted a wooden practice sword, a bokken. 'Remember that samurai you killed?  Now it's your turn to face a dishonorable end.  Beaten to death by a club, no one will ever know who or why, just an unknown thief leaving a Crab samurai dead.'

The alcohol daze helped dull the pain as the first strike hammered into Toshiro's ribs but his reaction to the second strike was a little too slow, the disarm attempt foiled as the bokken slammed into his shoulder.  A couple of sharp strikes were taken on his arms before another struck the side of his head, leaving him seeing stars for a moment.

'Come on, Toshiro, I thought Crab were tough!'  The masked figure lashed out with the bokken but Toshiro ducked low, his arms wrapping around the the masked figure, his momentum crashing both of them through the wall into the next door room.  Sho's room.  Both the masked figure and Toshiro wavered a moment, fumes almost overcoming both with an urge to sleep.  As the fumes leaked from the room, the noise awakened Sho, his eyes opening to see the two men locked together, struggling.

At the same time, Volar and Mindra yanked open the door to Toshiro's room, coming face to face with the three masked men inside.  A fast sleep spell left one man crumbling to the ground in a doze.  The other two charged and the spell casting monkey and elf found themselves in melee with the two sword wielding masked men.

Sho grabbed his two swords and engaged the warrior with the wooden sword as Toshiro rolled away, picking up the katana dropped by the sleeping figure.  A wave of color rolled from Volar's fingertips as he backed off, Mindra engaging with his quarterstaff as the two men were blinded and stunned.  Twin swords lashing out, Sho scored hit after hit on the masked man, the wooden sword no match for his steel.  Then Toshiro joined the battle against the other two, helping Mindra and Volar to finish the other two.

Exploring the strangely quiet Inn, they found that everyone else in the building was asleep as well, sleep traps spreading their fumes into the various rooms of the Inn.  Volar related that earlier he had just been coming out of his trance for the night when he smelled something unusual.  A sickly sweet scent.  Curious, he asked a maid into his room and watched as she wavered and collapsed into sleep.  From there he had awakened Mindra and then the two went to find Toshiro when they heard the crash in his room.  One the sleep traps, small pots heated by a small flame, were removed, it became easy to awaken every.  Well, almost everyone.  Mir, Verick, and a couple of servants could not be awakened.  [DM Note:  the players were not present this week.]

Once again, the local Yoriki was summoned once again, this time so the bodies could be turned over.  While Toshiro had suspected ninjas, the Yoriki was able to ID the men as local thugs who were known to hang out in one of the seedier bars in town, the Silver Okasan.  The Yoriki also commented to Toshiro that there had been rumors that he was associated with bandits.  That his fight with the samurai leading them had simply been a take over bid on his part, and perhaps this attack was simply part of that power struggle.  Toshiro denied all this, of course.  And the Yoriki did not push, but the suspicion obviously remained.


As the group was finishing breakfast, a messenger delivering a note from a Yasuki Kome approached them.  The message invited Toshiro and his friends to tea and explains he had information he thought Toshiro might need.

Yasuki Kome turned out to be a local sake merchant and after an exchange of pleasantries he apologized for all the trouble Toshiro that had happened to Toshiro.  As a fellow Crab, he was deeply disappointed to find a fellow clanmate in such difficulty in Kome's own town.  So he was offering a couple of things he thought might help them.  With two group members in comas, he suggested they could find a sword for hire.  A slight woman named Yukiyo.  And for the sleep potion, he slyly suggested a conversation with an herbalist named Yutaro might yield results.

The conversation with Yukiyo didn't start smoothly, the young woman rather defiant toward the samurai and blatantly mercenary.  But once Toshiro decided to 'go for a walk' an agreement was worked out for her to help them.  [DM Note:  New character for a player who can only show up occasionally.]

The trip to the herbalist was short and to the point.  Yutaro became instantly nervous the moment Kome's name was mentioned, even more so as the group questioned him on the sleep traps.  Finally, he admitted he might have something that could help.  Excusing himself, he moved into the back area of the store, behind a curtain.  A click was heard and Yukiyo peeked into the back, the herbalist having apparently exited through a back door.  Yukiyo and Sho caught up with him and with a little 'gentle' persuation he was guided back to the shop.

Under pressure, he finally admitted he made the sleep poison for a slaver group run in town by Madame Sadoka.  And he had an antidote for people who fell more deeply under the effects of the poison.  In exchange for his life and his involvement not being mentioned, he agreed to help cure Verick and Mir and to make it easy to track the next shipment of the sleep poison.
A fast trip to the Inn began the cure for Mir and Verick.  Yukiyo was the one set to keep watch on the herbalist's shop.  When a ronin left carrying a package marked with a red cord, that was the signal this was the ronin with the sleep poison.  Yukiyo followed him to the Silver Okasan, watching for a short while before informing the group.

The group traveled over to the Silver Okasan, ready for a fight.  Toshiro and Sho just drew their weapons and kicked in the door, marching in and attacking.  Inside, Madame Sadoka was talking with several heavily armed ronin and one other without armor.

The one without armor cast a spell invoking the blessings of the Kami, while Volar countered with a sleep spell that causes two of the ronin to slump down.  Yukiyo started to shoot arrows while Sho and Toshiro charged.  Sho went after the bartender, an ugly man who had pulled out a bow.  Toshiro went after the group of ronin by himself as the shugenja who had cast the blessing started waking up the ronin who had succumbed to it's effect.

Sho chased the bartender behind the bar, where Madame Sadoka was hiding.  The remaining awake ronin flanked Toshiro, nearly overwhelming him.  Mindra was forced to run up beside him and start healing him, risking attack from the ronin as he cast the spells.

With the two ronin awake, they moved in, trapping Toshiro and Mindra against the wall, katana's hacking into both of them with lethal intent while Sho kept chasing the bartender.  The shugenja kept moving to heal the ronin, then as arrows hammered into him, he cast a sleep spell that downed Yukiyo.  

When Sho finally cut down the bartender Madame Sadoka made a run for it, a slash from Sho cutting her badly but she was able to dash past Volar and out the door.  By this time both Mindra and Toshiro were badly cut up, nearly out on their feet.  A grease spell cast by Volar downed one of the ronin and forced the other to crawl out of the grease.  Toshiro cut down the ronin who had fallen.  Another grease spell kept the ronin slowed down and forced them to fight Sho and Toshiro one on one.  Volar awakened Yukiyo and their arrows cut down the unarmored shugenja and without his magical healing the ronin were cut down one by one.  

After the fight, Toshiro cut of the heads of the bartender and each of the ronin, sticking them on spikes outside the bar with a note to proclaim who did it and why.  Volar and Yukiyo checked into the back of the bar, finding what appeared to be an opium den.  Overstuffed pillows, drugs, dark.  Volar took one of the pillows while Yukiyo took the drugs.

The party headed back to their in, met at the door by the innkeeper, the older man looking a little nervous.  "I have some good news, you..um..the woman, Mir.  She's recovering just fine.  But..um..about your friend..Verick.  There's been some bad news."

[DM Note:  This was a brief but fun scene.  Mir's player was only gone for a week, and Verick's player gone for two weeks.  Even so,when the innkeeper said this some of the players where like "Oh no, we must have missed something, this is bad!"  Always cool to get players reacting first in character then reminding themselves "Oh right, he's not back next week."]


----------



## Black Omega

*Still the 5th Day of the Monkey*

Yutaro was summoned over again to minister to Verick, explaining nervously that a few people do have this sort of bad reaction to the medicine; it's nothing to be concerned over.  He's found Lion clan members in particular often have this trouble.

Satisfied at least that the healer was too worried not to be helpful, the group notified the authorities of the fight at the Silver Okasan.  Three fights in less than a day, the local Yoriki was just thrilled.

Yukiyo asks Toshiro about Madame Sadoka and if the group should keep going after her.  He vaguely admits he'd not mind if she died, but leaves it at that.  Checking around town for information, she found the location of Madame Sadoka.  Sneaking to the building, she worked at the lock, though perhaps not as quiet as she might have wished.  As the door slide open Sadoka and the two heavily armored ronin she was talking too looked up.  Yukiyo got off a fast arrow and Sadoka fell and the two ronin charged, katana slashing out, carving into the young woman.  Trailing blood into the darkness, Yukiyo barely escaped, hiding out until the first rays of light signaled morning.

Yukiyo went out to find a healer, a young local Shugenja.  He was happy to be of help, though he only had one healing invocation left.  He'd apparently been called away to heal a older woman who had been attacked that night.

*The 6th Day of the Monkey*

Back at the Inn, the Yoriki had shown up, this time accompanied by a young man named Ide Masaaki.  A rather foppish figure in fine kimono, wearing the two swords in a way that suggested he didn't draw them often.  Masaaki thanked Toshiro and his friends very politely for their fine help cleaning up crime in the town.  They'd been of great service to him and he was very appreciative.  But..he was sure they had very important business to be attending too.    Important business for their Lord.  In the interest of being helpful, he'd already arranged to have their horses saddled.  The guards at the gates informed to let them out without their papers being checked.  Guards would be posted to make sure Verick was kept safe until he recovered, then he'd be sent on after them just as soon as he could stay on  a horse.

Given the velvet boot onward from Mimura, as the group joked, they pressed on, meeting a partially healed Yukiyo outside town.  Trotting on at a brisk pace the group began to pass caravans of wagons.  The first single wagon the encountered was guarded by a few ronin and watched them warily.  But no magic was detected on it and after a brief discussion the group passed them by.

The next single wagon was far more suspicious.  A single merchant, silent and unfriendly looking, but still Rokugani.  Six ronin, five in armor and armed with lance and bow as well as katana.  The wagon pulled off to the side, the ronin guards at ready as the group slowed to pass them by.  Volar called out in Common "Hey Malthorn!"  to no reaction, though the ronin without armor glanced over.  Volar said they were searching a merchant named Malthorn and wondered if they had seen him.  A curt shake of the ronin's head was his answer, then he answered in Common as well, a growling denial "No, foreigner merchants are not allowed outside Bugaisha.  Move along."

Volar cast a detect magic over the wagon and the merchant and the ronin without armor returned the favor, chanting softly.  Magic was found in the wagon and on the silent merchant. Speeding up to pass on by the group paused a little ways ahead of the wagon to plot and plan.  Should they go on ahead and try to ambush them when the wagon and ronin camped.  Should they just cast some spells and attack now.

Yukiyo pulled out a spyglass to look back at the wagon and saw the merchant with a spyglass of his own watching them.  And the ronin shugenja casting spells on some of the other ronin.  As the group was deciding now was a good time to attack, the ronin beat them to hit, charging in on horseback just as the group was dismounting.

The ronin's plan was obvious, several of them pulling up short and starting to launch arrows as two more charged in with lances.  A couple of tanglefoot packets were tossed at Sho and Toshiro, trapping Sho briefly.  Then the lancers charged around toward the spell casters.  A sleep spell stopped one of the charging ronin short, sending him tumbling from his horse in a sudden doze, only to be awakened by a hard landing on the ground.  Looking up, he saw Toshiro and Sho standing over him, katanas drawn.  He didn't see anything after that.

Arrows from the other ronin thunked into Mir and Yukiyo, who fired back.  Volar turned Mindra invisible so he could heal safely.  An entangle spell from Mir caught one of the ronin on horseback.  A charge from a lancer nearly skewered Volar, and then as the rider turned to charge again a color spray brought him up short and he was forced to dismount.

Volar retreated back and the ronin ran up, cutting Mir down with a slash of his sword before chasing after the elf.  But energy surged in Mir, healing some of the damage, restoring her to consciousness.  The ronin shugenja took arrow after arrow from Yukiyo, a sleep spell casting Toshiro and Sho into a slumber.  Invisibly Mindra started to wake them as Mir recovered.

Toshiro was roused and cut off the ronin chasing Volar; a brief exchange of slashes bloodied both men before the ronin was cut down.  Three ronin were left to shoot their arrows, exchanging fire with Yukiyo's deadly shots as well as taking shots at approaching Sho and Toshiro.  But the samurai were far to slow to come to grips with the mounted archers.  

The breaking point of the fight was Volar running in close enough to the wagon to cast a charm spell, ensnaring the merchant.  One of the horse archers fell to arrows from Mir and Yukiyo as Toshiro and Sho chased the others around.  With Volar's new friend the merchant talked into trying to end the fight, the other Ronin finally withdrew from the fight.

After having disappeared at the beginning of the fight, Leila reappeared once the battle was finished.  She was carrying a small box, lacquered black and tied with a golden cord.  Happily, she thanked the group for their assistance and let them know she was taking off ahead of them.  The next caravan was leaving from Bugaisha in just a few days and with the wagon slowing them down the group was never make it back in time.

Anxiously, the merchant consulted with his new 'friend' Volar over how to deal with the samurai.  The merchant admitted to being Malthorn and finally turned back to his normal appearance, a magical amulet allowing him to appear Rokugani.  His inventory list was found, a varied list of items from cloth to magic potions to a cask of firewine.  One of the potions was missing, assumed also taken by Leila.  Malthorn's main concern was that the Pearl was safe.  It was the key to the deal he was going to make with someone deeper in the empire.  A large, fist sized pearl, glowing golden and with an aura of great magic.

Before the group could follow up on that more, they spotted riders far off, approaching fast.  Volar had claimed Malthorn's spyglass and he and Yukiyo used the glasses to check out the riders.  Through the dust they made out what looked like  Hordeland barbarians!  Squat, fierce looking men in fur and leather, riding fast toward the group.  Concerned, the group prepared for a fight.

It was only when the riders drew close and slowed to a trot, brushing some of the dust off their armor, revealing the purple of Clan Unicorn.  The lead rider trotted up beside the group, glaring over them before growling out  "I am Moto Subatai, gunso of the White Guard of the Moto.  What happened here?"

Toshiro explained only briefly, the barbaric Moto cutting him off with a "We are searching for an item stolen from Shiro Moto.  A pearl gifted us by the Naga."  At this comment Mindra gave a quiet monkey squeak, looking more anxious.  At the Moto's command a Shugenja cast a spell over the group, pointing out Volar, Mindra, Mir and Toshiro as having magic.

Moto Subatai accepted Toshiro's word that he did not have the pearl in question, but insisted the other three be searched.  There was little trouble with Mir.  She had a pearl that registered as magic, but it was far to small and the wrong color to be the pearl they sought.

Volar emptied out his Handy Haversack, a process that took several minutes and ended up with a pile of scrolls, a tent, a overstuffed pillow, food, drink, writing implements, and more, a pile that grew to impressive size.  But nothing the barbaric Moto were searching for.

The last Mindra, the worried monkey edging over to the side more behind Toshiro with each passing minute, hoping to be forgotten.  When the fierce gaze of Moto Subatai turned to him, though, Mindra stepped forward, showing his own pearl.  It was larger, carved with the intricate symbols of the Naga.  The Moto leaned over for a far closer look, a glare to the monkey then back to the pearl before he sat up straight again, shaking his head brusquely. "Not the pearl I'm looking for.  You got this from the Naga though?"

Mindra nodded "I found it in a abandoned city in a forest far to the south.  It was just laying there."

Moto Subatai snorted, then shrugged "If the Naga want it back they'll find you then.  You don't have what we are looking for.  Have any of you heard anything of the pearl we seek?"

There was a uncomfortable silence, then Toshiro spoke up "A barbarian helped us find this merchant.  She took a pearl from him that she had claimed was her's.  That might be the pearl you are looking for.  She left not long ago heading back toward Mimura."


----------



## Black Omega

*The evening of the 7th Day of the Rooster*

The Moto swiftly disappeared from view, the dust cloud kicked up by their horses passing quickly out of view as they raced on to catch Leila.  Toshiro and friends were left to plod along after them far more slowly.  What had in the morning been a ride of less than a day was now a two-day journey on a slow wagon to Mimura.  

Approaching Mimura on the 9th Day of the Rooster, the group was treated to the sight of the monks they had fought when they first visited the village out working on the wooden stockade fences that surrounded the small town, the huge monk who had nearly twisted Toshiro's head off carrying logs all by himself as he chanted to Shinsei.

True to the promise, the group was allowed through the checkpoint without their papers being checked, not even a comment on the group being accompanied by the girl a complaint had been filed against last time.  Stopping by the Blessings of the New Year Inn, the group was greeted with good news:  Verick had recovered from the sleep drug and was up and around again.

A room was found to keep Malthorn securely locked away in, the merchant still manacled.  A gag had been added after the charm spell wore off the and the merchant had started letting his feelings for Volar be known, starting with course Rokugani, then moving on to common and finally barbaric Hordelands dialect where most curses involved unnatural things with horses.  Each member of the group took an watch over him.  Just to be annoying, Volar put a sleep spell on him to keep him out of trouble during his watch, while Mir Charmed him, just to add salt to the wounds.

After spending the night at the Inn, the group was greeted in the morning by the politely smiling face of Ide Masaaki.  Nothing important, he was just stopping by to make sure there had been not troubles, everything was to their satisfaction, and by the way, he'd taken the liberty of making sure the wagon was ready to go, the group's horses prepared.  After all, he was sure their very important business would require them to be moving right on quickly.

Annoyed, Verick just growled to the foppish diplomat "Our business is our own.  We might just stay a few days; it's not that urgent.  That's enough for now.  Go."

Diplomatically, Ide Masaaki ignored the boy's words totally, instead looking to Hiruma Toshiro with a nod "Let me know if you need anything and arrangements will be made.  The guards at the gate have already been told to let you pass on through."  And with that, Masaaki departed.

As the others in the group looked to him, Verick just shared back coldly "He's not a warrior, or even a diplomat, he's a weasel.'  At Verick's urging, the early morning departure time was delayed, a large breakfast followed by tea as the Hour of the Hare turned to the Hour of the Dragon.  [DM Note:  And some joking about them having Breakfaster, second breakfast and elevensies, as the Hobbits say.  We'd watched FotR not long before.]

As the group lingered, a young man who had been hanging around, drinking tea, approached Sho.  Quietly he enquired if the ronin was interested in the whereabouts of Madame Sadoka, the woman the group had nearly killed in their last visit.

Sho handed the man off to Yukiyo and hard bargaining followed, ranging from 25 koku to 50 and working toward the middle, punctuated by Yukiyo walking away at one point.  And hour passed before the young man approached again and the deal was finally settled.  He revealed Sadoka had moved back to the Silver Okasan and had nearly fortified it, sealing off the back door, reinforcing the walls and windows and even putting a new lock on the front door.

Even armed with this new information, Toshiro was more eager to get on with the trip than to settle old scores and finally they set out for Bugaisha.  The first day of travel passed slowly but uneventfully.  But on the morning of the 11th Day of the Rooster as the group prepared to get moving they were found by six riders.

One of the riders was the Shugenja who had escaped when Malthorn was captured; the others were ronin in dark armor, armed with bow, lance and katana.  The riders pauses 200 feet from the group's camp and the Shugenja yelled out "Give us the merchant and you can keep the rest.  No one needs to get hurt!"

Toshiro answered with an arrow, though it missed any of the riders.  As the group waited for the riders to charge the Shugenja yelled out "Ready!  Aim!  Fire!"  A volley of arrows from the riders fell among the group, Sho and Mir both being struck.  Volar conjured up a shield for protection as Yukiyo and Mir both used the wagon for cover.  After another volley of arrows it was becoming obvious the riders were going to cut them down from a distance and Volar started grabbing out scrolls from his Haversack, casting protection from arrows on Mir, Verick, Toshiro and Sho.  Meanwhile Mindra was turned invisible to act as medic again.  

[DM Note:  The Protection from Arrows spells worked better than anyone would have guessed.  I started rolling very badly to hit the people protected with the spells, so it was around five rounds before the ronin realized their arrows had no effect when they hit.]

Verick, Sho and Toshiro started to charge forward, protected from the arrows now and shadowed by the invisible monkey.  Mir cast an Entangle, but only managed to snare one of the riders.  As arrows started to bounce off Verick and Toshiro, the ronin knew something was up and at the Shugenja's command switched to their secondary plan.  A spell invoked the Grasp of the Kami, freezing Toshiro in place as the ronin flanked to either side of the charging fighters and rode straight toward the wagon where the merchant was kept.

One rider was a little careless however, and Verick managed to get close enough to slash his horse's legs out from under it while an arrow from Yukiyo caught it in the neck.  Furious, the Ronin yanked out his katana and charged the boy.

Switching to lances, the other Ronin charged in, scoring a bloody hit on Volar, the second time the Wizard had been skewered in combat with the ronin.  Yukiyo threatened the manacled Malthorn with an arrow and demanded the ronin surrender or she would kill the merchant.  Since Malthorn was already likely facing a death sentence for breaking an Imperial Edict, this wasn't persuasive and the Ronin Shugenja cast a sleep spell.  Yukiyo resisted but the merchant didn't and his last memory of the battle was staring into an arrow held to his eye.  

Unable to move, Toshiro decided he could will his way past this, focusing all his willpower on breaking the spell.

Steel flashed as the dismounted Ronin matched his powerful two handed slashes against the faster flurries from Verick's Double Sword, blood quickly covering both, neither willing to take a step back from a duel that would do Darth Maul and Qui-Gon Jinn proud.  

Grasp of the Kami spells (Hold Person) froze Yukiyo in place but Sho did substantial damage slashing the horse out from under another Ronin before killing the rider.  Mir dueled with another rider from on top of the wagon, dodging back from the slashes of his katana while stinging him repeatedly with Magic Missiles from her wand.

Toshiro felt the spell holding him weakening, redoubling his efforts, knowing he was winning!  [DM Note:  In other words, the duration was running out.]

The Ronin Shugenja invoked Shinsei's Protection (Sanctuary) upon himself, riding around the wagon to try and grab the merchant off it while Yukiyo was frozen and Sho and Volar were busy with the other Ronin.  

Verick's duel with the Ronin was winding down, both panting for breath and bleeding from a dozen places.  The next hit would decide it..and as luck would have it at that point Toshiro's willpower overcame the spell holding him [DM Note:  Well, the duration ended at least] and he leapt into action, cutting down the Ronin and finishing the duel.

Sho and Yukiyo finished off another of the Ronin with sword and bow and Volar slowed the Ronin Shugenja by blinding him and his horse both with a color spray.  However, no one could take advantage since his spell still protected him from attacks, only Volar able to bring himself to harm him.

But his horse was not so lucky.  The merchant was drawn over the back of the horse and the Shugenja started to ride off Yukiyo, Toshiro and Verick launched arrows into it while Mir's Magic Missile's seared into the Shugenja himself.  Just before he would have gotten out of range the horse collapsed.  Left with no chance of rescuing the merchant and his his opponents getting on their own horses to run him down the Ronin Shugenja surrendered himself to Toshiro.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Pretty Good*

Looks good so far, I am starting a Rokugan myself so I like the stuff you have.  Just a comment might want to look at your format not sure if it is me but there are odd bits of text that I can't read which obstruct my full enjoyment of your entertaining story.



> visited the village out working on the wooden stockade fences that surrounded the small town, the huge monk who had nearly twisted Toshirofs head off carrying logs all by himself as he chanted to Shinsei.




Like that bit, just hard to read with that square thing, maybe it is me, but that tends to show up often.  But I like the story so far.


----------



## Black Omega

A player in my game has commented on this also.  I had been typing up everything in Word.  I'd tried saving the document in text and that didn't help and tried pasting to notepad.  Evidently that didn't help either.  I can't see them, unfortunately.  I'll keep experimenting to get rid of that.  Wonder how everyone else types this up...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Well still all good*

Well it is still an interesting story, and I will follow it.  I use Word 2000 myself and just cut and paste, not sure why it looks all strange then.  Very odd.


----------



## Black Omega

And so do I....doh!

I have added stuff for Japanese character sets both on my computer in general and in Word 2000.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  In any case, I've edited the boxes out of the messages (hopefully).

Thanks for the comments, always nice to know someone is reading.

Coming up soon, the group has some time off and then...Temple Raiding!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Awesome Story*

I like the mix of Rokugan and Forgotten Realms and I can't wait to see what turns out of this...


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Note from Mir*

Just a few clarifications if I might. Toshiro might be learning how to ride but he has not learned mounted tactics yet. While the Samurai and other fighters were rushing forward on foot to engage, the non-fighters, including myself were left behind. Since horses move allot faster than those on foot, soon what had happened was that all the fighters were far from us while the mounted ronin were engaged with Volar, Yukiyo and myself. Mostly Volar and myself as Yukiyo was held motionless by the Shugenja.  Fortunately we were able to hold them off for a few rounds while our friends returned. 

I must also take exception to the implication that I shot at the Shugenja's horse. As a child of the gods, and the Oak Father in particular, I would not intentionally harm an innocent animal. I did however continue firing at the Shugenja, since I easily had the willpower to disregard his attempt to protect himself.


----------



## Black Omega

*The 9th Day of the Rooster - Bugaisha*

The group arrived in Bugaisha and the bound form of Malthorn and his hired ronin shugenja were both turned over to for imprisonment.  Yukiyo disappeared off to do whatever she does in her off times [i.e. player was absent].  The various goods left over from capturing the merchant were sold off and the gold split up evenly, with the samurai's portion simply send to his home as a present.  [DM Note:  Since Samurai don't fight for gold or loot bodies, he's not been getting a share so far in the campaign.  The group finally worked out a way around that by sending the money to his house, where the little old lady (Oba-san) in charge could handle it.]

Over the next month

Malthorn turned up a few days later, buried up to his neck outside the gate leading into the Barbarian section.  A banner overhead proclaimed his crimes as well as the sentence that he remain buried there until his death.  Samurai were posted to make sure no one tried to rescue him, but otherwise people were free to taunt or throw stuff at him.

After mooching off Toshiro's hospitality for a while, Sho presented Oba-san with a substantial gift of koku while apologizing for his denseness in not thinking of it sooner.  The old lady graciously accepted and offered to start making Sho some ginko tea, after all, it's never too soon to start taking care of your mind as well as your body.  Sho also hooked up with a Ronin brotherhood known as the White Fan.  After checking around on them and finding out they had a good reputation as trustworthy guards and yojimbo he agreed to join.  Though in typical chaotic fashion, he made sure he could remove their symbol from his armor easily.

Mindra also presented the old woman some koku, with was happily accepted.  Oba-san took that chance to also ask Mindra about his armor, politely pointing out that leather smelled badly and she'd been looking around and found several good examples of fine Rokugani armor that should protect him just as well.  And of course, it could be properly disposed of by burning then.  Taken off guard, Mindra admitted his armor was blessed by the spirits and must remain in his family.  Oba-san jumped in with a pleased "so, then we just need to send it back to your family?" Mindra finally allowed that if she could find armor that would protect him as well, he could agree.
[DM Note:  There's been alot of joking about who is really in charge of the Samurai's house, with general agreement it's the old woman.  Toshiro's player has joked he'll face ogre's but not her.]

'Akodo' Verick encountered an Imperial Magistrate, a Lion named Ikoma Ichiro.  Questioned over his claim to the Akodo name, Verick went back into detail about who his father was, where he had gone after the Scorpion Coup and the banning of the Akodo.  Ichiro listened politely, asking questions now and then.  Then requested Verick write down a detailed account of his father's travels as well as his own return to the Emerald Empire.  Verick spent the next few weeks working on this project to be as complete as possible.  Impressed and somewhat surprised by the boy's detailed account, Ikoma Ichiro promised to pass on along the history to the Lion clan.  The Ikoma keep the histories and hate blank spots.

Mir spent a lot of time around town; meeting people and getting to learn the culture by experience as well as through the language lessons she was receiving from the Temple of the Seven Fortunes, as well as flirting and teasing her way to free drinks and meals.  She was found in the barbarian sector by the ever-cheerful Iuchi Yoenki, who had finished preparations for that 'test' of Mir's ability to Repel Undead.  A short ride brought them to the foothills north of Bugaisha, and a zombie Yoenki had captured.  Sealed in a cage that only allowed one way out, the zombie snarled and snapped at anything near the cage.  Though still very uncertain, Mir agreed to the test.  After making sure if anything went wrong, Yoenki would help.  

Yoenki first prepared a spell to observe, then opened the cage and the undead thing charged at Mir.  Well, as much as anything that shambles slowly can charge.  Mir summoned the positive energy of The Oak Father but it was too weak and the zombie kept coming.  Another try...and another before Mir began to scramble back away to escape the bites and clawing of the zombie.  Cheerfully, Yoenki called out to ask if Mir needed any help yet.  Despite a raking slash from zombie claws that came within inches of her face, Mir shook her head and finally on her fifth try the young bard managed to repel the zombie, sending it fleeing slowly away.

Pleased and puzzled in equal measure Yoenki asked about the 'turning', after all, it had not taken nearly so long from what she had heard of the other times.  Mir conceded that it usually worked better, but that summoning the energies of her God was not always reliable.  Mir also commented off hand that perhaps it had not worked as well since she was not in true danger and The Oak Father didn't consider it important.  With a giggle, Yoenki offered "We can add true danger next time."  But Mir saw that offer coming and quickly shook her head firmly "Not a chance!"  Looking rather pleased despite all the trouble the test had, Yoenki thanked Mir for her help and said she'd be in touch later when she was ready for the next test.

Volar was visited in the barbarian quarter as well. A rare site indeed, a Rokugani, six feet tall, dressed in deep red robes, his face covered with a mask carved from jade.  The man introduced himself through a translator as Kuni Noriaki, a Witch Hunter in the service of the Jade Champion.  He explained that the Jade Champion was responsible for determining what was lawful and unlawful magic and that for far too long outland magic like wizardry had remained unclassified.  Volar was more than happy to explain the elvish form of magic and patiently answered question after question on the details.  Was there magic that used blood as a focus, what did elvish magic have to do with necromancy, etc etc.  The grim, towering Witch Hunter also visited Mindra and Mir, but his main interest was in the curious, arcane skills of the Moon elf.

Upon his return to Bugaisha, Toshiro spent the next two days in Temple, praying over his family katana.  As the finish of his vigil approached, he had a vision of himself standing on the great wall of the Crab.  A raging river below, dying away from tsunami back to it's gently flowing natural state.  Beyond the river, a horde of bakemono, ogres, and oni, so thick Toshiro could not see the ground.  As the flood died away the creatures came flooding across the river and started to bound up the wall, the battle joined with great ferocity on both sides.  Toshiro was right in the middle of it, slicing through several goblins at a time with each swing of his katana.  As the vision faded, Toshiro could feel the difference in his sword, now blessed by his ancestors.

Then Toshiro returned to training, the experience in riding from the last several days helping make his teacher's rigorous training a little easier to handle.  As much as he lagged behind in riding, the burly Crab Samurai made up for it in weapons practice, wielding his katana with a deft skill not always associated with the Crab.

Toshiro also decided to get Shinjo O-Hisa, his riding teacher, a suitable gift of thanks.  Not quite sure what to get, he asked advice from Oba-san.  The old lady was more than happy to help.  Help seemingly meaning she took Toshiro to a suitable shop and let him stand by the door while she looked over things, then asked leading questions like "This probably wouldn't do, no?  No, not at all."  Finally a mirror was settled on as reasonable for Toshiro's purpose of offering a gift more respectful than romantic.  Much to Toshiro's chagrin, O-Hisa seemed quite taken with the gift, more so than he had planned on.

*The 7th Day of the Month of the Dog*

Lord Jyaku approached Toshiro after a practice session, a quiet command to come for a meeting in the morning and to bring those he trusts with him.

*The 8th Day of the Month of the Dog*
The next morning Toshiro went to the meeting, accompanied by Sho, Mindra, Volar, Mir and Verick.  Tea was served to go with some polite conversation before Lord Jyaku got to the point of the meeting.  He had received information on the location of a temple lost to living memory some two hundred or more years ago.  A temple to Amaterasu, the original Sun.  The temple is hidden away by a veil of spirits, far to the south in Shinomen Forest.  According to his sources, the temple should also contain an artifact, the Obi of Lady Sun, a item of great importance and power.  Lord Jyaku admitted to concern that others, predominately the Scorpion, would discover the location of the temple soon as well.  He wished Toshiro and his friends to get to the temple first and recover the Obi.  

Lord Jyaku had his own plans to distract whoever might be watching from the group.  They would be accompanied by the samurai-ko they had previously saved, Utaku Shiko, and be under the cover of delivering a letter to Lord Tadaji, Daimyo of the Ide.  He's also known to have an interest in meeting barbarians to find out news out the world outside the Emerald Empire.  The temple would be secured for the Unicorn but the Obi was to be returned to him, as secretly as possible.  With only a few questions on how to find the temple and how to break the veil, the group agreed.

[Edited to eliminated the Infernal Boxes.]


----------



## Tokiwong

*Awesome Story*

Keeps getting better and better... a lost temple... going to be sweet... I can see that... and O-Hisa... hmm I wonder if Toshiro is ready for Unicorn love...  interested in where the story will go for Akodo Veirick...  Keep it up man


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Awesome Story*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Keeps getting better and better... a lost temple... going to be sweet... I can see that... and O-Hisa... hmm I wonder if Toshiro is ready for Unicorn love...  interested in where the story will go for Akodo Veirick...  Keep it up man *




Thanks, i'm just catching up with the sessions now.  I still have three sessions to post and we game this Friday.  I've teased Toshiro twice about hoe arranged marriages are very common in Rokugan, I think he's a little worried over that.  We'll see if he's ready for a Unicorn...   And the story of Verick is progressing, building toward a boiling point.  Safe to say there is a trip toward the Lion lands in his near future.



> And Mir's 2c
> Just a few clarifications if I might. Toshiro might be learning how to ride but he has not learned mounted tactics yet. While the Samurai and other fighters were rushing forward on foot to engage, the non-fighters, including myself were left behind. Since horses move allot faster than those on foot, soon what had happened was that all the fighters were far from us while the mounted ronin were engaged with Volar, Yukiyo and myself. Mostly Volar and myself as Yukiyo was held motionless by the Shugenja. Fortunately we were able to hold them off for a few rounds while our friends returned.




Well, it was a tough battle and the Ronin had a good battle plan that they stuck to.  The desperate battle at the wagons was one of the best parts of the combat.

That said, the group is slowly devloping standard tactics that use their strengths better.  Now to just keep one samurai froimn charging ahead of the rest...



> I must also take exception to the implication that I shot at the Shugenja's horse. As a child of the gods, and the Oak Father in particular, I would not intentionally harm an innocent animal. I did however continue firing at the Shugenja, since I easily had the willpower to disregard his attempt to protect himself.




Innocent animal?  You have no idea how depraved that horse was!   But this sort of thing is why I take notes on battles now, consider the scene updated.


----------



## Black Omega

*The 9th Day of the Month of the Dog*
Early that morning Mir met up with Iuchi Yoenki again at the Dancing Ferret Inn.  Nothing important for testing this time, Yoenki explained, it would take a little while before she could use Mir in a test again.  But she wanted to thank her properly for her help so far.  The thanks took the form of a jade amulet with intricate carvings.  A cheerfully smiling Yoenki explained jade was a weapon against the Shadowlands and it's creatures.  Very softly, she also asked that Mir wear it under her clothing and not show anyone.  Protections like this are considered clan secrets...some people might get annoyed if they saw someone they considered a barbarian wearing it.  Mir agreed to keep it hidden and they parted, Yoenki promising to have some test ready by the time Mir was back from her trip.

Before the group left on the trip Lord Shinjo Jyaku was there for one last instruction.  The group's trip into Shinomen forest would be under the cover of a hunting trip.  Once they were back, tell everyone about the Temple.  But tell no one of the Obi.  The more people who know, the more dangerous the trip back might be.  I've given the letter so Utaku Shiko, she knows the way to the castle, so she'll be guiding you.  We've still never found the others that were on her patrol.  Good luck!

The journey of 14 days begins.  After a few days the foreign members of the party started to have to make adjustments as they reached inns no longer used to seeing barbarians.  No more soft pillows, sleeping quarters were mats on floors with a slightly padded block of wood for the pillow.  Volar at least was prepared, an overstuffed pillow carried in his Handy Haversack.  Aside from that adjustment, the group was treated to miles and miles of clear, warm autumn weather, peasants out working in the fields harvesting, and periodic waystations used by the Unicorn patrols keeping things orderly.

*The 21st Day of the Month of the Dog*
That evening the group stopped over at an Inn, but this time Toshiro paused at the entrance for a moment, a growl escaping his lips.  Inside the Inn another group of five samurai were relaxing, all dressed in pale blue kimonos trimmed in white and marked with the mon of the Crane.  The hair of three of them was dyed white.  Two of the group was playing a game of Go, the player winning fanning himself with a fan also marked with the symbol of the Crane.

The Crane fanning himself was the first to take note of the group, a whispered comment to one of his friends before he called out "Greetings!  I didn't expect to see a Crab Samurai in these lands.  Would you care to join us for a game?  Go is based on warfare after all, we'd be delighted for you to demonstrate your skill at war."

Toshiro frowned, glaring for a moment before he shook his head "It's been a long day and we're tired.  I don't have time for this foolishness."

The Crane just smiled "I'd always heard the Crab were always ready to fight, I'm surprised.  This is just a fight in other terms.  Surely you can't be worried you would lose?"

At this point Verick chimed in, giving the Cranes a glower of his own "Toshiro is far beyond your meager skills.  You'd just be embarrassing yourselves going up against him."

Fanning himself, the Crane considered this then grinned "Delightful!  Crab, we'd be honored if you would give us a display of your truly awesome prowess at this game.  Surely I would lose the match but the experience would be invaluable."

The Crab looked trapped for a moment before finally just giving a shrug and a shake of his head "We're warriors.  We don't have time for mere games.  We save our energy for important matters!  Games are for children!"  Then he stomped on past toward his room.  The others followed save Mir who lingered, the young lady accepting an offer of lessons in the game while the young Crane nobles seemed just as pleased to be enjoying the company of a beautiful woman.  When the group left the next morning, Toshiro was still in a bad mood.

*The 23rd Day of the Dog*
The group arrived in Shiro Ide early in the evening, the letter delivered by Shiko as the others were shown to their quarters.  The group briefly encountered a Scorpion playing a bamboo flute in the gardens while being a tour.  Then later that evening the group was treated to a Noh Theatre play, slow, stately, musical.  The Crab and Ronin watching impatiently, the barbarians more bemused and puzzled over the odd play.

*The 24th Day of the Dog*
Early that morning the group set out under pretense of a hunting trip, traveling south into Shinomen Forest.  Along the way they passed a group of peasants working on a new waystation.  Traveling deeper into the forest, the group began to notice marks on the trees, like claws scarring the wood deeply.  Watching out alertly as they approached the veil, Verick spotted a hunched over creature watching from high up in a tree.    A shot from far off wounded the creature and it raised a wail that echoed through the forest.  In answer, far off, the group heard a drum start booming.  Preparing to resist the assault, the group formed up, spells cast to turn Mindra invisible to play unseen healer.  Mindra cast Bull Strength on Toshiro and Volar invoked an invisible shield for protection.  Meanwhile it was fighters to the front, Toshiro and Sho side by side and Shiko taking up position by Verick.

Just minutes later, through the trees, the creatures came bounding toward the group.  Bakemono, the crab samurai realized, goblins of the Shadowlands.  Leaping from tree to tree, then scampering to the group, eleven of the creatures attacked.  The battle was short and ugly, the goblin's pitting tooth and claw against the Samurai's steel.  Volar cast a Sleep Spell, sending a few of the creatures into slumber as Toshiro, Sho, Shiko and Verick met the goblins head on, though the goblins proved tougher than expected.  Bites ripped into Sho and Verick particularly, Mindra's services needed to heal quickly before the fighters were overwhelmed.  Bolstered by the Crab War Chants Mir had learned recently as a Bardic song, Toshiro slashed through his ancestral enemies like they were butter and soon the last couple of goblins were left to flee in terror as the group healed.

[Edited to remove Infernal Boxes, Problem Finally Solved.]


----------



## Tokiwong

*Awesome Story*

I am loving it man... I like the mix... the exotic locales... the mixture of the Realms and the Emerald Empire is done quite well... and Bakemono rock the house... oooh I like...  why not have a shadowlands ogre bushi lead some next time... give them a real scare... he he...  I like the East meets West style... very interesting... keep it up... Toshiro is cool... very Crab he is... though I am a Crane fan myself... gotta be the hair


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Awesome Story*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I am loving it man... I like the mix... the exotic locales... the mixture of the Realms and the Emerald Empire is done quite well... and Bakemono rock the house... oooh I like...  why not have a shadowlands ogre bushi lead some next time... give them a real scare... he he...  I like the East meets West style... very interesting... keep it up... Toshiro is cool... very Crab he is... though I am a Crane fan myself... gotta be the hair *




A little editing was added to the post to adjust a couple of things I neglected.  Thanks!  The Bakemono were so inspired by seeing FotR, I admit.  they attack with claws, so made them climb like the goblins in Moria.  I just liked the visual.

As for a Shadowlands Ogre...interesting you should mention that...


----------



## Black Omega

Once the area was secure, the proper spot was found and the command invoked the tear away the veil protecting the temple.  Sunlight streamed down as it shimmered into view, a small open area around it free of trees, a crumbling wall surrounding it though the Gate remained, standing high.  Toshiro remained outside to guard the horses [DM Note:  The player had to leave early] as the others pressed on.  Inside the temple, there were signs of an ancient fight, a last door remaining sealed and locked.  Verick showed surprisingly skills in opening the lock, though it took a few tries, but then was nearly crushed by a trap, pillars of stone capped with jade that shot out from either side.  

Volar and Mir jumped past the trap agilely, not waiting on Verick who insisted he could solve the trap.  Finally, after several minutes, he disarmed the trap and the others passed.  Deeper into the temple, they found golden decorations of the sun, rooms with moldering furniture and scrolls.  And finally, deep inside, a room filled with a golden glow.  Kanji around the door glowed golden as well, an inscription that read 'Only those of honorable intent may pass.'  Bravely, Verick stepped forward into the glow, a flash of fire searing him, sending the boy stumbling back smoldering.  After some discussion, Volar and Mir both firm that they weren't going to be the one's trying to go inside, Shiko stepped forward.  The young samurai-ko passed by the ward without trouble.  Inside a chest inside, the golden Obi was discovered, the golden glow from it filling the room.

Shiko reverently slide the Obi inside a lacquered case specially prepared to carry it.  After some discussion, with Volar absolutely unwilling to carry the Obi in his Handy Haversack, Shiko kept the case. A soft glow surrounding her, and then surrounding the horse it was placed on.  

Outside the temple, Toshiro and Yukiyo heard the one drum off in the distance become two..three..then four, closing in steadily.  The booming growing louder, more frenzied. Then they began to see goblin's lurking in the trees again.  Eight goblins finally came out into full view, huddling a little.  Toshiro and Yukiyo both sent arrow shots out at the goblins, then immediately afterwards an arrow the size of a halfspear came shooting back from a hidden location, skewering Toshiro through the shoulder and almost pinning him to the wall.

The two retreated by deeper into the temple to hook up with the others and a slow battle of snipers began, Yukiyo shooting down one of the goblins as with each shot she took another of the large arrows came sailing back.  With the one goblin down, another leapt. or perhaps was tossed, out to join the others in plain view.  Low on healing spells, the group planned out an attack plan, Volar casting a spell on Sho to protect him from arrows.  Shiko, Sho and Toshiro would ride out to rush the goblins in plain view, with Sho peeling off to attack whoever was firing the huge arrows.

With Mir, Volar, Verick and Yukiyo providing support, firing volleys of arrows as the Samurai and Sho charged on horseback.  The figure firing the arrows from cover finally stepped into view, a ten foot tall ogre in partial armor, with a bow matched to his size.  Another of the massive arrows was fired, piecing through Sho, overpowering the protective spell as it found a weak point in the Ronin's armor.  [DM Note:  Nat 20 for the Ogre's arrow shot, then confirmed critical, then max damage rolled, tripling to 30 points.]

Toshiro and Shiko engaged the goblins, slashing through a couple before they were surrounded.  Into view on a twisted riding lizard, a new goblin came into view, charging Toshiro.  Dressed in bloodied armor carrying the crab mon, the large bakemono snarled at the samurai, slashing with a chipped katana and leering "Love to crab the crab out of their shellscsooo tasty!"  

Bravely, Sho charged on to the Ogre according the plan, slashing at him and drawing blood.  The ogre retreated and snarled out something, four smaller goblins marching into view, carrying a huge tetsubo over their shoulders.  The ogre snatched up his weapon whirling it menacingly around him.

Toshiro slashed into Goblin warlord, scoring one hit then another as Shiko was surrounded, all three goblins scoring bites, ripping into her before she cut one down, blood spattering over her horse.  Toshiro took a hit from the Armored Goblin as Verick swung down from his sniping position on the roof, dropping his bow and riding out to charge into battle as Volar, Yukiyo and Mir started to focus their arrow fire on the ogre, arrows sparking off his armor.

Sho scored another hit as he chased the ogre relentlessly, then the hulking figure lifting the ten foot club studded with black metal and with a mighty blow hammered Sho's head down into his body, crushing his helmet.  Sho wavered in the saddle, and then fell slowly back off the horse to thump limply to the ground.  [The ogre's second attack on Sho was a second straight natural 20, crit confirmed, then nearly max damage rolled, tripled to 63!]

No longer in melee, the ogre was struck by arrows from Yukiyo and Mir scored a hit, an arrow piercing the ogre's eye.  Toshiro hacked into the goblin warlord once more, that last strike enough to send the creature running for his life on that weird riding lizard.  Shiko cut down another of the goblins, though she was wavering in the saddle, blood trickling from under her armor.

Verick's charge carried him to the ogre as more arrows struck the ogre, his double sword adding to the damage until the creature finally fell.  With the fall of the ogre and the flight of the warlord, the other goblins began to flee as well, though the samurai and arrows cut down most before they could escape.  

Verick took off after the goblin warlord, chasing him deeper into the forest, gaining on him steadily until the goblin was forced to leap up into the trees, scuttling from view, even though Verick tried to climb after him.

Finally admitting defeat, Verick returned to the group.  With great sadness, Sho's broken body was wrapped up in a cloth to be carried back to the castle.  The case holding the obi was placed on a horse, a glow surrounding the animal, turning into a truly impressive picture of an animal.

The group's meager remaining healing spells and their healing salves were used, a little healing for Verick and Toshiro but mostly for Shiko who was barely able to stay on her horse, blood staining her armor's purple nearly to black.

Bloodied and battered, the group started the journey back to Shiro Ide.  Warily watching out for further attacks and ambushes.  They began to see other goblins, slain by strange arrows, isolated individuals with arrows through their eyes or pinned to trees by the wooden shafts.  

A few minutes later without warning three arrows thunked into the ground before them, identical to the arrows that had killed the goblins.  As the group paused, bows out and ready, a large figure slithered into view.  A Naga, a creature with the upper body of a human and the lower body of a large snake, 20 feet long.  

The creature's bow was at ready, arrow nocked but pointed toward the ground.  The group remained still, watching, but not causing trouble.  Verick and Yukiyo glanced around for more Naga, but there was no sign of them.  The Naga looked over the group, his slitted eyes sliding from one to another before it focuses intensely on Mindra.  Softly, it hissed, "It'sss presssence called to usss.  We sssought it.  Now, it is found."

After a moment, the monkey sighed and produced the pearl he had taken in his last visit to Shinomen forest.  It glowed softly now, light playing over the engraved runes.  Mindra offered it toward the Naga, but the scaled creature drew back.  "How did it come to find you."  The creature asked.

"I came through a abandoned city here.  I found it laying in the overgrowth of the city.  It's gleam caught my eye."  The monkey replied.

The Naga nods "It did not ssseem ssstrange to you to find thisss?  It'sss presssence left usss a little while ago.  It ssseems it has chosen you.  Do you ssserve the ssspirits?" 

Mindra's tail waved back and forth nervously "I speak to them. What do you mean it's chosen me?"

The Naga looked up and away from the monkey, as if in contemplation or meditation.  Then it's golden eyes returned to the monkey "We have consulted.  We will honor it's choice.  Return it too usss if it rejects you.  We have hunting to do." then without another word the creature slithered away, disappearing into the forest without a trace, much to Mindra's frustration.

The group glanced around, but the Naga had totally disappeared.  Moving on, the group moved quickly to the edge of the forest.  The waystation the workers had been working on had become a watch tower.  Suspicious, the group paused.  Through the spyglasses, Yukiyo spotted a couple of masked figures with bow and arrow already on top of the tower.

Further searching at range revealed covered pit traps along the sides of the road and other traps, areas on the road where the dirt was stirred up a little still.  After only a brief discussion the group retreated, circling around to the side, bypassing the apparent trap through the countryside.

Somberly, the group returned to the castle finally, exhausted and still much bloodied.  Arrangements were made for Sho's body, the local Crab Diplomatic delegation having a Shugenja available for the services.  That evening Mir started things off with the story of the battle at the temple and Sho's bravery in it.  An epic tale that left many of the listeners quite impressed. [DM Note:  A +23 was rolled for the tale by Mir's player, a memorable story indeed.]

Afterwards, in a solemn ceremony Sho's body was blessed, then burned.  A greatly saddened Toshiro made arrangements for Sho's personal effects, armor and sword to be sent back to his family.  As a token of respect from the Ide, the group was healed of their wounds by the castle healers.

[DM Note:  A somber night with Sho coming face to face with an Ogre then Death.  I'm told by friends my group is weird since they didn't loot Sho's body and wasted healing spells on the NPC (Shiko).  It's worth noting this is only the second PC who's died in ten years of my GM'ing with this group.]


----------



## Tokiwong

*A Hero's Death*

All I can say never good... but it was handled well... and yikes I have to agree ogres are nasty... as are bakemono...  Very good story... I wonder what little toy Mindra has.... the pearl I mean...


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: A Hero's Death*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *All I can say never good... but it was handled well... and yikes I have to agree ogres are nasty... as are bakemono...  Very good story... I wonder what little toy Mindra has.... the pearl I mean... *




The bad part is I was thinking that day "A maxed critical would be bad here, but what are the odds of that."  then I rolled two in a row on the same character.

I like the Bakemono and plan to use them more.  Ogre's might wait a bit but other shadowlands elements will have their chance to shine soon.

And Mindra's been wondering about the pearl also.  After the Naga were gone he started coming up with all sorts of questions he wished he'd have asked about it.  Now he's a little worried.

Next up, a little much needed R&R for some of the group, a little romance and a little politics.  And ninja!  Can't forget Ninja!


----------



## Black Omega

The 25th Day of the Dog

The next morning over breakfast the group was greeted by Shinjo O-Hisa, still dusty from riding.  Grinning, she let Toshiro and the others know she was part of a unit of 20 samurai sent first to distract the Scorpions from Toshiro's, then to follow and officially claim the temple in the name of the Unicorn.

O-Hisa, still clad in her riding outfit of leathers, fringes of fur and horsehair plume, her usual barbarian chic, discussed the ride that brought her and the others to Shiro Ide.  A couple Scorpion ambushes along the way, but nothing they could not handle.  As O-Hisa joked "how do you handle a Scorpion?  Hard for them to lie with their heads smashed down between their shoulder blades."

That drew a sorrowful look from Toshiro as he flashed back to when the ogre smashed Sho.  Contrite, O-Hisa tugged Toshiro off to the side to apologize as Mindra was asked away by a Unicorn for a meeting.  Left alone, O-Hisa murmured, "Hey, I have a gift for you.  Brandy from the West.  It's expensive but great, nice burn on the way down."  

Still somewhat saddened, Toshiro just nodded for a moment before finally speaking "Thanks.  Do me a favor, please.  There was a Goblin back at the Temple.  He was wearing Crab armor.  He escaped from the battle where Sho...died.  We killed all the others but not him.  When you ride on to the Temple, make sure to find to.  To kill him.  I need to know that creature is dead."

He held O-Hisa's hands as he looked to her and the young woman nodded quickly "I'll do my best, Toshiro-san.  We'll find the creature and I'll bring you it's head.  I promise."  A tiny little grin "I was looking forward to a chance to smash Goblins."

The two stared into each other's eyes before the moment was broken by Ide Masaaki, there to take O-Hisa off to a meeting with Ide Tadaji, Daimyo of the Ide.  Regretfully she made her farewell and promised to talk to Toshiro again before she left Shiro Ide.

A note was brought to Mir by a servant, an invitation to lunch with Doji Shiima, the Crane samurai who had taught her Go not so many days previously.  The invitation also hinted her had other news she might find interesting.  Mir sent back her acceptance with the servant.

Verick did a little exploring, drawn to the Lion diplomatic section to ask more news of the Lions and the Akodo.  Attentively, the Lion Cub listened in closely, already plotting his next move.  Gathering information for his eventual return to the Lion Clan.

Back in the wing of the castle the group was staying in, Volar was out exploring a little when a hulking Crab Samurai accosted him.   Tall and muscular, the Crab marched over "Hey, you!  The one with the pointed ears!  Hey, you are an elf, aren't you?"

Taken a little off guard, but amused, Volar nodded and the Crab went right on "I'm Hida Toshiaki, I'm here looking for Hiruma Toshiro."  The brash Crab revealed he was distantly related to Toshiro, while asking Volar all sorts of questions about his homeland, in particular "so, what are the women like there?"

It wasn't long before the muscular Crab Samurai and the delicate elf were chatting away in a friendly fashion, the Crab asking finally "You are a guy, right?  Ah, thought so.  Elves are life Cranes though, so hard to tell.  You sit there thinking "He?  She?"

Amused, Volar just chuckled then started talking about Toshiro.  About how honorable he was.  And Polite.  How he spent all of his time training with Unicorn's and never went out drinking or gambling.  As he listened, Hida Toshiaki scowled a little, then growled "what kind of Crab is he??  Sounds like he's already spent just a little too much time in Unicorn lands.  He needs a lesson on what being a Crab is!"

Toshiro had stayed back to keep an eye on the box containing the Obi, Shiko there as well, dutifully making sure as well.  Guard duty was interrupted as Ide Masaaki returned, looking for Toshiro this time.  Ever so polite as he mentioned the Lord of the Ide wished to speak to him, no doubt to hear about his heroism.  Perhaps even to hand over the letter he was to return to Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  Unsuspecting, Toshiro followed.

After leaving his sword with the guard outside ("After all, only the bodyguards of the Lord are allowed in his presence armed", Masaaki explained.), Toshiro was shown in to see Ide Tadaji, an older Rokugani, totally bald, his eyes bright and alert.  The Lord was not alone though.  Two armed guards knelt by the door.  Another two kneeling slightly behind Tadaji-sama.  And one is kneeling on either side of Toshiro.  All six looked mean, glaring at the young Crab.  Despite the bodyguards, Tadaji seemed delighted to see Toshiro. 

"I've been hearing so much about you." The Lord of the Ide confided "About your battles in the forest and the temple there.  The loss of your friend.  My sincerest condolences, Toshiro-san.  But he died bravely, as a samurai should."  Tadaji coughed lightly before continuing "Now, there is a small matter I hope you can help me with."

Slightly puzzled, Toshiro agreed he would help if he could.  Satisfed, Tadaji-sama went on "I've been talking to the daughter of your Lord Jyaku as well as to your talking monkeycoh, what was his namec"  One of the bodyguards leaned over to whisper something and the Lord of the Ide nodded "Oh yes, Mindra, that's it.  I know all the facts now, I think.  There are just a few things I hope you can verify for me."

Tadaji-sama fixed a sharp eye on Toshiro as he proceeded "You did know the temple was there when you went into the forest.  Didn't you, Toshiroc"  he murmured softly.

Uncomfortable, Toshiro looked side to side to the two guards by him before stating firmly "We were just out hunting and stumbled onto it.  A fortunate accident, Tadaji-sama."

Tadaji frowned a little "You went to a spot we've patrolled before yet somehow found a temple no one had seen in who knows how long.  It must have been hidden somehow.  Don't take me for an old fool, Toshiro.  I simply wish to verify what I already know.  That's why I'm speaking to the three of you separately, to compare stories."

That feeling of unease growing fast, Toshiro swallowed then repeated "No, truly.  We were on a hunting trip.  Nothing more."  His gaze met Tadaji's stubbornly.

After a moment Tadaji sighed "I see.  You serve a Unicorn, but you still are a Crab Samurai, right?"  at Toshiro's nod he continued "You might enjoy a history lesson then.  For a thousand years it has been an ironclad rule, no unicorn may attack or kill another.  We traveled long over dangerous paths in the Hordelands and this was done so we would not lose much needed samurai in duels.  Even now so many years later this rule holds.  No Unicorn will harm another."  Tadaji fixed the Crab with a piecing stare "Being a Crab I'm sure you can appreciate this lesson."

Toshiro certainly got the message, sweat trickling down along his scalp as he nodded mutely, eyes casting to either side, weighing his chances against the six armed guards and not liking it a bit.  Smooth and calm, Tadaji just went on "Now, your monkey told me about what you took from the Temple, but I have a little trouble believing him.  Tell me, Toshiro, you didn't just go to the temple by chance, did you.  You went there to find somethingc"  the old man already nodding as he spoke to help encourage Toshiro.

Determined, Toshiro just shook his head again.  And so it went.  Tadaji alternately offering threats veiled in many layers of silk with questions and offers.  "We're the chief diplomats of the Unicorn, we have great influence over relations with the Crab Clan."  "I'm simply trying to help you help your lord, he could be getting involved in something that would bring his ruin.  As a loyal Samurai you can't allow that, can you?" and so on.

Steadfastly, Toshiro stuck to his original story, finally murmuring with grim determination "Tadaji-sama, I've said all there is to say.  If you require my life, simply give the order and let me have my sword and I will do what needs to be done.  But that is all I have to say.  It was a hunting trip."

The Lord of the Ide fixed a steely glare on Toshiro but he refused to wilt and finally Tadaji nodded in respect "Very well.  I wish we could have worked together on this butc"  the old man shrugged "I should have the letter done for you in the morning to take back to Lord Jyaku.  Understand this, you are under my protection while you are here at Shiro Ide.  You are perfectly safe.  Once you leavecwellcit's a long and dangerous road.  I cannot speak for your safety then.  Farewell, Toshiro-san."

[DM Note:  A fun scene.  About the time of the history lesson you could just about see the sweat beading on Toshiro's forehead.]

Toshiro wasted no time in bowing and departing, meeting Mindra and Shinjo O-Hisa out in the waiting area as they were released from separate waiting rooms.  Quickly the three came together to compare notes.

Meanwhile, it was noon and Doji Shiima met with Mir over tea and sushi.  He began by recalling the enjoyable time they had with the game of Go.  The friendly chat meandered, Shiima asking Mir to come along to a festival that evening, an event featuring storytelling and poetry.  After Mir agreed to accompany him, he finally got more serious.  The patrol had returned from watchtower, he revealed, but nothing further had been mentioned about what the patrol found.  "They'll probably pass it off as a bandit attack if anyone asksc" he speculated in a languid tone "Interesting thoughcI know a certain high ranking scorpion who was gone that entire day from the castle without any explanation.  Funny, but this same Scorpion sent messages out to the south not long before you arrived.  And somehow bands of Goblins found their way past Scorpion patrols in time to find this temple.  I know Toshiro would never accept any help from me, but I'd appreciate if you passed this information along to him."  Mir agreed, though with more reluctance that he had hoped for.

Back in the upper halls of Shiro Ide, Mindra, Toshiro and O-Hisa found a spot to talk.  Mindra quietly implied he had not given anything away and Toshiro accepted that at face value.  O-Hisa had been more defiant, phrasing her refusal to cooperate in not to polite terms and admitting her own willingness, even eagerness, to match her hammer against the katana of whomever Tadaji might choose if he had insisted on a duel.  Content no one had given away anything they should have, Toshiro and Mindra headed back to their rooms while O-Hisa took off to join the Unicorns getting ready to liberate the temple.

Toshiro and Mindra arrived about the same time as Verick returned from his Lion watching, the three a little surprised to see Volar chatting with a hulking Crab Samurai.  The moment Toshiaki spotted Toshiro he bowed then roared out "Toshiro-san, I've been looking for you!  Volar here has just been telling me how much of a Unicorn you've become!"

Toshiro was a little taken back by this greeting, though Mindra and Verick, who had just arrived as well, seemed more amused.  "Yes."  Toshiaki continued "Volar's told me you fight honorably, haven't shown your friends any of the good sake houses.  Come on, you are a crab!  Fight dirty!  Drink!  Gamble!  Honor your duty, then enjoy life the rest of the time!"

Toshiro simply replied, "It's not honorable to cheat in fighting.  My life is devoted to duty and honor, as a Crab's should.  I fight, but the right way.  My training takes precedence over carousing."  The younger Crab very serious, even somber.

"Damn, you wouldn't last a day on the Wall."  Toshiaki teased, more good natured now "Besides, I've heard you are getting close with one of the Unicorn girlsclet's hear details!"  The quiet Hiruma parried the macho Hida's questions though, some things he just wasn't going to talk about.

By the time Mir arrived, Verick and Volar had already made a point of telling Toshiaki about the lovely young Aasimar traveling with them.  The Hida Samurai was suitably delighted to meet her, though she was not as annoyed by the attention as Verick may have wished.

Finally Hida Toshiaki gave a slight bow to the group "Well, duty calls.  There is a festival tonight so a lot of the bodyguards have some time off.  Since Toshiro's forgotten to show you the more interesting side of the Emerald Empire, I'd be happy to show you all around.  There's a sake house in the licensed quarter that's pretty friendly toward barbarians.  Any of you who want to come along, just meet me here at sundown."  

[DM Note:  Hiruma Toshiro is hardly your typical Crab so it was fun to contrast him with a more stereotypical one.  Easier and easier to see why Toshiro was the one sent to Unicorn Lands.]

Though Toshiro bowed out, claiming pressing duty to his lord that took precedence, the others agreed to meet him for the tour.  Even Mir said that while she'd be at the festival for a time, she'd find the group at the sake house.  Toshiaki offered to make sure whoever Mir was meeting for the festival wasn't in any shape to attend, but Mir wouldn't tell him who.  She promised to meet them later though.

Toshiro related to the group details of his and Mindra's meetings with Lord Ide Tadaji and stated matter-of-factly, "He said we're safe in the castle under his protection.  So until we leave as a group tomorrow, I'm not setting foot outside the castle.  I'll guard the 'item' tonight with Shiko."

That evening Mir went off on her 'date' while Toshiro and Shiko stayed behind to guard the Obi.  And Hida Toshiaki took Mindra, Volar and Verick to the Licensed Quarter out in town.  A section where their swords must be left with the guards by the gate, a tradition with much practical value in an area specializing in sake, gambling and women.  

Toshiaki took them to the best Sake House in the area, ordering each of his friends a bottle of sake, just to start.  He then started showing them Crab Clan drinking games and songs [DM Note:  Think Shanghai Noon and you are on target.]  Moving on to gambling once they were on their second bottles of sake.  He also began pointing out certain ladies in the sake house, exchanging knowing winks with his friends.  After the tough battles in the forest it was just what the certain people needed, a chance to unwind and cut loose a little while seeing a side of Rokugan the outlanders had not encountered yet.

The festival commemorated the founding of the Ide and was a sophisticated affair attended by courtiers from all the clans, though the crane and Scorpion were the best represented.  The entertainment was just as sophisticated, a bamboo flute solo by the Scorpion Ambassador.  Storytelling recounting great moments in Unicorn history.  And a poetry contest, featuring Haikus.  Doji Shiima was more than happy to chat with Mir, explaining the significance of each bit of the ceremony while listening politely and asking questions now and then when Mir wanted to talk about her own land and The Oak Father.  When his turn came around in the Haiku contest, Doji winked to Mir before beginning:

Autumn flees the cold
Beauty shines out of the west
Shall it warm my winter?
[DM Note:  This is my own bad haiku, I might have been better off stealing something more classic but this was more fun.]

Mir froze for a moment then suddenly remembered. "I'm supposed to meet friends now, but thanks for taking me to the Festival, it was very interesting, sorry, have to go!"  And with that Mir beat a hasty retreat from the festival.

By the time Mir joined up with the group they had been through several bottles of sake and plum brandy, the frail elf especially having fallen under the sway of the potent alcohol.  Mir's appearance was all the excuse Toshiaki needed to start showing Crab drinking songs all over again.

The young silver haired Aasimar did her best to keep up and was rather quickly as 'happy' as the rest, the group getting their first practical education in the fine art of carousing, Rokugani style.  As the evening turned to early morning Toshiaki took a long drink from his bottle of Plum Brandy and grinned "I've been asking you guys about the women in your lands.  It's only fair I answer that question in return, if you are interestedc" he asks, glancing to Volar and then Verick.  The two nodded after a moment and Toshiaki summoned over two courtesans he'd spoken to earlier in the evening.  An arrangement was quickly reached, Toshiaki smiling to the four, a brief word of advice to the two "Take your time, have fun.  It's on me."

As the four departed Toshiaki glanced to Mindra and offered a shrug "Hey, sorry fuzzy.  But there's nothing really I can arrange for you.  None of your kind around or I'd be happy to set you upc"

Mindra sipped his sake and smiled "Oh, I can change a littlec"  a twinkle in his eye as he activated the amulet that had been taken from Malthorn and suddenly looked like a native Rokugani.

Toshiaki was suitably impressed, grinning "Very impressive!  There's no end to your surprises, fuzzy.  Hmm, must get kinda frustrating out here away from your kind though, huh?  Lonely?"

Mindra simply smiled "This is where I am meant to be, I am content."

The big Crab Samurai took him at his word, nodding pleasantly.  Then he turned his gaze to Mir more softly, his hand held out "I suppose you've never seen the wing of the castle devoted to the Crab.  It would be an honor to show youc", Toshiaki giving a playful wink to the young woman.

"I would be delighted."  Mir answered softly, a gentle smile on her face as she laid her hand in his.  The two rose together, a brief question from Toshiaki to Mindra affirming that the magic monkey would be ok here by himself.  Then the Crab and the Aasimar departed for the castle, a tour that would somehow take all night.

Meanwhile, Toshiro and Shiko remained with the artifact, taking turns keeping close watch over it that night while keeping an eye on the inordinate number of guards 'helpfully' watching their wing of the castle.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Awesome Story*

Sheesh alot of fun indeed... Toshiro and O-Hisa who would have thunk... LOL and Mir and the Hida... wow... again... very interesting... alot of craziness abounding I like it... gives me ideas on how to play out the New Years celebration coming up this week...


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Awesome Story*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sheesh alot of fun indeed... Toshiro and O-Hisa who would have thunk... LOL and Mir and the Hida... wow... again... very interesting... alot of craziness abounding I like it... gives me ideas on how to play out the New Years celebration coming up this week... *



Well, Toshiro and O-Hisa is more samurai love.  You know...

Toshiro:  Baby, I can't hang around here.  My duty is drawing me back home.  Will you kill the bakemono that helped kill my friend for me?

O-Hisa:  Oh Toshiro, that's so romantic..



A pleasantly smooth running session.  Toshiro getting grilled went about as well as I'd hoped.  And Hida Toshiaki worked out better than I expected.  I just thought it would be amusing to show a rougher Crab and him meeting the elf was perfect.  It kinda snowballed from there.  After a few tough battles, a little down time is nice, however brief.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: Re: Awesome Story*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Well, Toshiro and O-Hisa is more samurai love.  You know...
> 
> Toshiro:  Baby, I can't hang around here.  My duty is drawing me back home.  Will you kill the bakemono that helped kill my friend for me?
> 
> O-Hisa:  Oh Toshiro, that's so romantic..
> 
> *




Yeah I hear yah... LOL Samurai love is good stuff...



> *
> A pleasantly smooth running session.  Toshiro getting grilled went about as well as I'd hoped.  And Hida Toshiaki worked out better than I expected.  I just thought it would be amusing to show a rougher Crab and him meeting the elf was perfect.  It kinda snowballed from there.  After a few tough battles, a little down time is nice, however brief. *




What I plan to do for this week I think... a breif respite before I bring down the fires of Jigoku upon my oh so unsuspecting players... oh the joys of being a purely Artificial-Evil DM...


----------



## Black Omega

*The 26th Day of the Dog*

The group slowly came together the next morning; somewhat the worse for wear from the previous night's activities, but with morale greatly raised.  Finally they set out on the return trip to Bugaisha, taking their time as they recovered on the road.  At the very first checkpoint they got a clue of what was to come.  Their papers were checked and double-checked, every little detail studied, delaying them on the trip by 20 minutes before they were finally waved on.  And at every stop it was the same, delays and distractions slowing their progress.

Meanwhile, back in the castle Hida Toshiaki was deep in thought.  Many of his thoughts were pleasant remembering, but one thing still bothered him, gnawing away at him.  Finally he summoned another Crab Samurai named Toritaka Kazu, thundering "Kaz-san!  I have an important mission for you!  There is a Crab Samurai named Hiruma Toshiro, he just left this morning with that group of barbarians."  The muscular Samurai shook his head sadly "Toshiro is serving with a Unicorn Lord and totally forgetting what it is to be a Crab.  He needs a reminder life is not just fighting and duty but also sake houses, women and gambling!  You can't miss the group he is with, he has a talking monkey with him."  Kazu accepted this 'mission' and road out later that day, trying to make up for lost time.  [DM Note:  Kaz is Sho's player's new PC.  He wanted to try a Crab this time and this seemed a good way to add him.]

*The 1st Day of the Boar*

A few days later the group arrived in a small village, dealing with the usual flood of red tape.  They did the usual set up, one large room for the group.  The lacquered container with the obi set in the middle of the room with people sleeping around it and two revolving on watch.

The second watch was Toshiro and Mindra.  The alert monkey heard movement in the hallway some two and a half hours after midnight, the Hour of the Goat.  Mindra crouched down low, preparing to wake the others as Toshiro crept closer to listen, getting between the door and the box, remaining eight feet back from the paper and wood door, out of reach.

Then suddenly through the door a pole arm, a wood shaft and metal bars and tines, snagging into Toshiro's armor and yanking him forward into the flanking attacks of two others with kusari-gama.  The figures were masked and shrouded in black, classic Ninja garb.

With a piercing monkey shriek, Mindra woke the others as another two ninja charged into the room.  Shiko was up in a flash, katana out as she engaged one of the ninja in a fight.  Deviously, Mir lay where she was, pretending to sleep as she slide out her Wand of Magic Missiles.

Volar snapped out of his trance, taking a moment to size up the situation before he gestured, words flowing from his lips, conjuring a huge Web that filled the hallway and spilled out into the room, tangling up one of the ninja and slowing the others.

Toshiro was also slowed by the web as well as by the Sleevecatcher, the ninja keeping him held at a distance as the other two kept slashing at him with their kusari-gama. Verick stood over the box, shooting arrows at the ninja at the edge of the web.

Suddenly, from behind a volley of arrows from the windows behind the group, Mir, Verick and Shiko all struck.  Toshiro struck down one of the ninja trying to slip past him, his katana chopping the ninja's head off as the burly samurai freed himself from the Sleevecatcher.  Volar took cover against the wall where the windows where so the archers could not shoot him while casting a sleep spell that had no effect.

As one of the ninja escaped the web Mir zapped him with a magic missile.  Already hacked once by Toshiro, the ninja fell.  With the frontal assault failing, one of the ninja at the windows tossed a smoke grenade into the room, over the box Verick was guarding.  Smoke filled the area, just as a blood stained Shiko finally slashed through the ninja she was fighting.

Alertly, Verick saw what was coming and grabbed the box, sneaking off to the side through the smoke and into the corner.  Noticing this, Volar made Verick (and the box) invisible.  A couple of ninja moved through the smoke, following the noise from Verick but only one got a attack on the boy and that missed badly.  Then they totally lost track of him.

Volar cast a grease spell that caused one of the ninja to fall.  At this moment everyone head a bamboo flute, a string of notes and then the remaining ninja fled, using the smoke as cover.  The ninja that had fallen in the grease was arrowed before he could rise and Mir added a minor healing spell to keep him alive.  The ninja left dangling in the web had been unable to escape for the entire combat [DM Note:  Something like 9 rounds, with me rolling single digits for his checks to escape.]  Unable to escape, he killed himself.  Mir leaned out the window to zap a ninja with a Magic Missile, but the figure swiftly joined the rest, blending into the early morning darkness.

The group searched the dead ninja, recovering various weapons, a few smoke bombs, and discovering each ninja had a tattoo behind their left should of a spider in a web, ironically enough.

As they were searching they heard voices in the hallway, the innkeeper yelling out to them "are you ok?  Is anyone hurt in there?  Should I summon a healer?"  The group answered they were ok, then got a little chuckle as they heard a less loud "Ok, let's get to work on this web, no don't touch..  Sigh, ok, someone help get him free..."

The group tied the ninja up securely, revealing the masked figure to be a she, silent and glaring at each and every one of them.  Toshiro took his turn first, a snarl and glare of his own, making himself a truly menacing figure as he growled out his questions "Who sent you!"  Though clearly frightened, the ninja didn't say a word, her glare gone.

Mir stepped in at this point to play 'good interrogator', introducing herself and being far more pleasant while Toshiro talked around in the background.  Verick chimed in with various comments about how they skin people alive out in the Hordelands.  And Volar was in the background, with off hand comments about how he had a spell that could turn the ninja girl into his love slave. 

Under all this pressure, the girl did let slip she had been warned the elf had a spell that could make him like her and that the orders had come from the palace, Shiro Ide.  But she had not been told whom; she was just given orders to get the box and to -not- touch what was inside.

There was some brief discussion over waiting until the morning and Charming her but Volar and Verick though they'd probably gotten all they would get out of the girl.  Finally Verick went over to free the girl's hands and left a dagger there in front of her, the rest of the group pulling back well out of reach, suspecting some sort of ninja trick would follow.  But the girl settled for grabbing the dagger and stabbing herself through the heart.

By this point the Web was melting away, allowing in the local authorities.  The Yoriki simply took down their accounts of what happened and accepted it, mentioning there were already search parties out looking for the ninja that had escaped.  A little suspicious of that, Toshiro and Verick were quick to volunteer to hang around and help with the search.  Then they started talking about how to do it, going door to door, tearing the village apart from one end to the other.  Talking about how it might take a day or more.  Perhaps too quickly, the Yoriki agreed!  In fact he went a step further, mentioning there were a couple of spots and ruins outside the town that might be worth looking over, it shouldn't take longer than a couple of days to clear up though.

At this point the group did a fast 180, both samurai and barbarians alike just getting more suspicious.  When the Yoriki went to get Toshiro's agreement to helping this, the Crab Samurai back tracked quickly, admitting his duty didn't allow him to linger, much to the evident disappointment of the Yoriki.  

*The 3rd Day of the Boar*
As the group was settling in at their inn a Samurai in Crab colors approached, looking them over before nodding to himself "You must be who I'm looking for.  I'm Toritaka Kazu.  I bring greetings from Hida Toshiaki, he asked me to follow you, Toshiro.  To help remind you what real Crabs act like."

*The 4th Day of the Boar*

A few days passed without any additional trouble beyond the usual.  Stops, delays, and red tape slowing them down.  Finally they reached the Plum Blossom pass, marking a third of the way back to Bugaisha.  As they made their way along the pass, three riders came into view ahead of them.  Clad in dark gray armor with a symbol in white that they could not quite make out.  As they rode slowly into view, the unarmored rider was already casting a spell over himself and his companions, a burly Samurai with his katana already drawn, and another Ronin carrying a bow.

In a loud voice the lead Ronin shouted "you have something that belongs to the Sun.  Give it up or perish!"  The group's answer was blunt and to the point, Toshiro shooting an arrow at the Ronin.  "Challenge accepted!" the lead Ronin roared back and charged, the battle begun.

Mir was first, casting Mage Armor on herself before starting her bardic song, a Crab War Chant.  Kaz took a shot at the Ronin Bowman but missed.  Toshiro and Shiko formed a line, letting the Ronin make the first move.  Volar dismounted, making Mindra invisible with a wave of his hands before the nimble monkey ran up behind Toshiro.  The Ronin with katana out charged forward, closing the 100 foot gap toward the group at a gallop.  The Bowman let fly with a shaft, the arrow sinking into Toshiro's shoulder through the armor.  The Ronin Shugenja chanted, summoning spirits of sleep, to no avail, Toshiro and Shiko were both unaffected.

Keeping her chant up, Mir climbed up the slope along the side of the pass, drawing her Wand of Magic Missiles, just to be ready.  The exchange of arrows continued, the Ronin bowman hitting Toshiro again with a glancing shot to the arm and taking a glancing shot from Kaz for his troubles.  The satisfied look on Kaz's face didn't last long however, as the Shugenja waved his hands and a rolling ball of fire formed around him, taking him off guard and burning him badly.  The charging Ronin reached Shiko and sparks flashed as their swords crossed, neither breaking the other's guard.  Toshiro rushed in from the side, slashing a minor cut into the Ronin's leg.  Volar remained in back, casting Mage Armor on himself next as the now invisible Mindra cast Bull Strength on Toshiro, the already powerful Samurai nearly bursting out of his armor with raw power.  Verick joined in the archery duel, hitting the charging Ronin with an arrow.

Mir's song ceased as she activated the Wand, zapping for Shugenja for a little damage.  Volar brought his own sleep spell into play, but it failed just as totally as the Shugenja's had.  Obviously everyone had gotten a good night's sleep.  Verick's next shot was toward the Shugenja but missed badly wide.  Pissed off over the Sphere of fire, Kaz charged forward, running toward the two horsemen and hitting the Shugenja with an arrow.  The ball of fire followed, though this time Kaz did a better job staying away from the flames.  Perhaps distracted by that, a gush of blood was drawn by a well placed arrow from the mounted bowman.  Invisibly, Mindra stayed in close to Toshiro, healing him of his wounds.  Refreshed, Toshiro slashed powerfully upward, hacking through the Ronin's armor and drawing a gout of crimson as the warrior wavered a moment, then his sword flashed back, two strikes though only the first hit, slicing down into Toshiro's shoulder.  Not having a very good day, Shiko's slash missed as well.

Mir settled back on the slope, biding her time, then when the Shugenja was ready to cast again, he was zapped with another Magic Missile.  The Shugenja was unfazed however, holding his concentration, the flaming sphere sizzling Kaz and then fire's swept up around the robed rider, sweeping out in a wave over Kaz, followed a moment later by another arrow from the Ronin bowman.  Alertly, Mindra ran forward invisibly to heal the  overdone Samurai, only to watch in surprise as Kaz turned and ran past him, choosing that moment for a tactical withdrawal.  Helping gang up on the Ronin in front, Volar cast Acid Orb, the acid sizzling into the Ronin's armor.  Now was he the only one, the Ronin in front picking that moment to turn and flee, riding fast and easily outdistancing the pursuing Toshiro.  Riding fast, Shiko kept up but missed once again.

As Mir readied to zap the Shugenja when next he invoked the spirits, Volar did a chant of his own, waving his hands and crafting a web nearly across the entire pass.  Though the bowman escaped, the horse of the Shugenja and the fleeing Ronin were caught in the troublesome Web.  Shiko charged on in, missing a strike on the held Ronin but Verick's arrow struck true, piecing in through the man's eye, leaving him quivering in the web, lifeless.  Kaz finally held up to watch the battle, when moment's later he head a vaguely familiar voice out of thin air, saying "Hold still."  Then he suddenly felt better, the invisible monkey healing him.

Shiko rode nimbly around the web, getting in a slash that draw blood from the Shugenja before the two remaining riders fled, wavering a moment as Volar shot an arrow past them that hit a rock, spouting out in Common "Come on men, this way!"  the ruse didn't slow them though, flight firmly on their minds.

The group gathered back together once Shiko gave up the chase and after nearly deciding to go on, Volar was asked about Detecting Magic.  On the dead Ronin two Magic, or perhaps one should say Spirit Blessed, items were found.  An Amulet bearing the symbol of the Lion Clan, and a kimono under his armor in the golden brown of the Lion.  After a brief discussion Verick claimed both items by simply putting them one, then waiting to see if anything happened.  Volar suggested they could throw rocks at him and see if they hurt less, but Verick wasn't very agreeable to that.  The body of the Ronin was collected, Toshiro tossing it over the Ronin's horse before leading it on with the group toward the next town.

Onota was a town at the end of the Plum Blossom Pass and the group's greeting there was the same as all the other.  An officious guard checking over their papers carefully, point by point, not letting a single detail slip by unverified.  This guard was even more careful though, glancing with distaste over the body of the Ronin and asking, "Your papers give leave to seven, but he makes eight."

"He was a bandit who attacked us!"  Toshiro growled.

"Ah.  I see.  And the horse then, it's his?  Or did you pick up another horse someplace?"  The guard whined on, haggling over each point one at a time.  The undue delay soon explained when the local magistrate came riding up, smiling as he saw the party.

"Ah, Toshiro-san!  And friends.  I've been waiting on you!"  he explained "I'm sorry for all the delays, we've received some special instructions for you. I'm Ide Naoya. I'll be happy to explain later, but if you all would do me the honor of having dinner with me tonight at my home, I'll be happy to explain all.  And if you are interested...I have a guesthouse that visitors often use.  I understand there has been trouble on your travels so far, this would spare our local Inn and probably be more comfortable as well.  You would be under my protection, of course, guards will be posted to make sure nothing happens."

A little warily, the group accepted.  Their horses were housed in the stables, but just to be safe, Verick kept the box with the Golden Obi with him, strapping it over his back.  The dinner was as fine as would be expected from a important local official.  Excellent sake and tea, good food and all tastefully arranged.  Kaz started with his first bottle of sake enthusiastically, with a little urging from Volar and soon moved on to his second and third bottles as the conversation meandered politely at first.

Then Ide Naoya started to get to the point, murmuring, "There have been rumors about you, Toshiro.  Scandalous how such things get around, they can do such damage to a Samurai's reputation.  My Lord Tadaji-sama asked me to do my very best to clear you and your friends of these rumors."

As Kaz moved on to his fourth bottle of sake Toshiro and Verick both began to look annoyed, Toshiro demanding, "What are these rumors?"

Ide Naoya coughed politely, ignoring the increasingly drunk Kaz as he said "Rumors of banditry and smuggling.  False of course, I cannot imagine a Samurai such as you being involved in such things.  Though one wonders about your friendsc"

Suspicious looks started to go around the table between the group as they went on heightened awareness.  Except for Kaz, who was on his fifth bottle of sake and trying to drag a servant girl into his lap.  Ide Naoya went on to explain that it would be a simple matter to solve these rumors.  A fast search through the group's possessions could quickly enough confirm that the group wasn't smuggling anything.  A suggestion greeted with icy stares from nearly everyone.  Verick began playing provocateur, prodding Toshiro about the implied insult to his honor and Toshiro was quick to state that he was not involved in any such activity and he would not allow any searches, he would vouch for all his friends.  Verick was right there with him, suggesting Toshiro might consider demanding a duel over such an insult.  Meanwhile Kaz was leering drunkenly at some of the women at the table while they did their best to ignore him.

Ide Naoya turned his attention to Verick at this point, gazing over the 16 year old boy coolly before murmuring "You are not a Samurai, what concept do you have of honor?"

Verick, glaring "I am Akodo."

Naoya smiling slightly, an expression that never reaches his eyes "But have you sworn yourself to a Lord of the Akodo?  If so, whom?"

Verick's glare simply grew angrier "I don't need to, I am Akodo.  Through my dad I continue to serve the clan.  Do you keep track of every single samurai?"

Naoya, sniffing in disdain "Yes, as a matter of fact we do.  When someone is born there is a record of that.  When they die that is noted as well.  As is who is sworn as Samurai.  I can show papers for every samurai in my service.  Who do you serve, Verick?"

Verick's glare just grew, his anger threatening to rage out of control before he calmed himself "I am Akodo.  Their Honor is my Honor.  Their way is my way.  I am Akodo by training and by blood!"

Verick would not back down.  Ide Naoya would not back down.  Toshiro would not back down.  The tension was thick enough to cut with a knife before a squeak from a servant girl Kaz had grabbed distracted everyone from the confrontation.  While Naoya tried to guide the conversation back to quieter territory, Verick and Volar started to chat in Common, insulting Naoya in no uncertain terms.  Though Ide Naoya gave no indication he knew what was being discussed, a couple of his samurai did, though they did their best to hide that they understand the barbarian language.

Finally the dinner was cut a little short, the unruly Crab providing the excuse Ide Naoya needed.  Guards were assigned to show the group to the guest house and to patrol around the outside.


----------



## Tokiwong

*looks good*

I like it... good stuff... especially with Ide... hmm... wonder what is to come


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: looks good*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I like it... good stuff... especially with Ide... hmm... wonder what is to come *



It was a good thing Toshiro stood up as strongly as he did againstthe search. The group still has jade plundered from the temple and Yukiyo has that opium still.  A search would have been bad because some people really do have illegal stuff.

And I know one place it's going.  Verick's player even more wants to work out something with the Akodo, so Verick can officially be a Samurai.

Mostly what I'm messing with now though it adjusting stuff for Wizards in the game.  It's a lower gold game with everyone using divine magic.  So it's tougher to pick up arcane goodies from combats. Even more with the magic item rules from Magic of Rokugan.  So I'm probably nerfing spell scribing costs at the very least.  I hadn't thought about this element at all when merging FR and Rokugan...


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Another note from Mir*

Once again I will chime in. 

It was not just Verick and Volar goading on Toshiro at the lords house. I was right there too making sure Toshiro knew his honor was being insulted. The Ide lord was getting on my nerves as well and it would have given me great pleasure to see see them go at it. 

This was balanced in part though by my amusement at watching the lion cub be put in his place. I fear what his ego will be like if he does become a full sammuri. 

I will be glad when we finally get out of Ide territory though. Im not sure exactly how Toshiro has so thouroghly gotten us all so alienated by the Ide. I thought that Unicorns would be working together, but it seams that there is even more strife inside the clan than between clans. At the castle all the clan representatives seemed much more civilized towards each other. While my crane friend tried to place the bame of the ambush attemnpt on the scorpions, at this point I am not sure if it wasn't the Ide lord himself at this point.

It will be good to get back to Bugaisha and get a good nights sleep again. I might even volunteer for some more turning experiments, at least then I know who my enimies are.

Mir


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Re: Re: looks good*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Mostly what I'm messing with now though it adjusting stuff for Wizards in the game.  It's a lower gold game with everyone using divine magic.  So it's tougher to pick up arcane goodies from combats. Even more with the magic item rules from Magic of Rokugan.  So I'm probably nerfing spell scribing costs at the very least.  I hadn't thought about this element at all when merging FR and Rokugan... *




As a player I know I don't realy have a say in things but I thought from by breif look at the MoR book that they provided a way to deal with the lack of treasure. One thing they included was for the possibility of spontanious magical awakening (i.e. a shugenga whose Kimono becomes the equivalent to bracers of armor when he is in great danger) the kami of the kimono becoming more powerful from it close connection to someone of great power.

They also included an all clan feat (soul forge) to allow for anyone to create a ancentral Diasho or armor. While this may not help me or volar (unless of course we were given honorary membership for our good deeds (just a seed I don't realy expect it or neccesarily want it from a character point)) it is a way for characters to meet treasure and magic levels for CRs to work. 

As for Volars spell scribing costs I am not sure, but I suppose lord Shinjo Jaku could provide Volar and myself with some kind of lab space and equipment as a reward (I need to scribe some scrolls myself and have only 35 koku to my name in cash) 

I hope this is taken just a sugestion to the problem and not a character trying to be greedy.


----------



## Black Omega

*Dramatis Personae*

We don't need no social graces
We don't need no fine silk clothes
No darkest magic in the Crab lands
Demons leave those Crabs alone
Hey!  Demons! Leave those Crabs alone!
All in all you're just another Crab on the Wall
        Blame my players,they came up with the idea.  I just did a few of the lyrics.

*PC’s*
Hiruma Toshiro – Crab Samurai in the service of Lord Shinjo Jyaku.
	“You mean I was honorable again?!”
Mindra – Monkey Shaman helping Toshiro
	“No, I’m supposed to look like a monkey!”
Mir – Bard/Cleric of the Oak Father
	“In the name of the Oak Father, be turned!  Be Turned!!  Go away, dammit!”
Sho – Deceased Ronin
	“The dead do not give quotes.”
Toritaka Kazuyuki – Crab Samurai sent to remind Toshiro how to act like a Crab.
	“Sake!  Women!”
Verick – Fighter and Lion Cub
	“Yes?  And your point is?”
Volar – Elven Wizard with a knack for trouble
	“You young people have no sense of adventure.”
Yukiyo – Mercenary Fighter/Rogue
	“You want a quote, it’ll cost ya.”

*NPC’s*
Shinjo Jyaku – Unicorn, Lord of the Heigan Yuki, Honorable Lord of a dishonored family
Shinjo O-Hisa – Unicorn girl with a big hammer
	“Hard for a Scorpion to lie with his head mashed between his shoulder blades.”
Iuchi Yoenki – Unicorn Shugenja with an interest in the undead
	“Wow, interesting! Is it supposed to take that long the Turn them?”
Ide Tadaji – Unicorn Daimyo, Lord of the Ide
	“I knew you’d like that lesson in Unicorn history, since you are a Crab.”
Ide Masaaki – Unicorn diplomat, the velvet glove for someone else’s steel fist
	“I’m sure you are very busy and have to be moving on.  Now.”
Moto Subatai – Gunso of the Moto White Guard, Unicorn Barbarian
Utaku Shiko – Unicorn Samurai, aspiring Battle Maiden
	“What’s wrong with just charging straight in?”
Doji Shiima – Crane Samurai with a taste for gossip and a good game of Go
	“Perhaps you’d care to shows us your great skill with the game?”
Hida Toshiaki – Crab Samurai with a lust for life
	“And you call yourself a Crab!  Fight dirty!”
Yasuki Kome – Crab sake merchant in Mimura, and perhaps a little more.
Kuni Noriaki – Crab Shugenja and Witch Hunter
	“I have some questions about your magic.”
Ikoma Ichiro – Lion Samurai, Imperial Magistrate and historian
                "The Ikoma hate blank spots in our histories."
Madame Sadoka – Alleged slave trader in Mimura
                "There's a bonus if you take them alive!"
Nezu – Poorly armed peasant, ‘helped’ against the undead
	“He tried to escape, really!”
Leila – Thief from the West, devious, not seen in a while


----------



## Tokiwong

*Sweet*

thanx for that... hey if you have time check out my website.. a small Rokugan D20 fan site...


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Sweet*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *thanx for that... hey if you have time check out my website.. a small Rokugan D20 fan site...  *



Interesting, what's the font you are using for Rokugan?  I'd been wondering what that font was...


----------



## Tokiwong

The font is called Hirosh... not exactly the Rokugan font but close has that eastern appeal....


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Another note from Mir*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *Once again I will chime in.
> 
> It was not just Verick and Volar goading on Toshiro at the lords house. I was right there too making sure Toshiro knew his honor was being insulted. The Ide lord was getting on my nerves as well and it would have given me great pleasure to see see them go at it. *



Well, it could have happened.  But Ide Naoya did back down in the end.  After all, he has his own plots and a fight at dinner would certainly not look good.

*



			This was balanced in part though by my amusement at watching the lion cub be put in his place. I fear what his ego will be like if he does become a full sammuri.
		
Click to expand...


*The Samurai of the Lion are not known for modesty, so at least Verick's getting that part down pretty well.

*



			I will be glad when we finally get out of Ide territory though. Im not sure exactly how Toshiro has so thouroghly gotten us all so alienated by the Ide. I thought that Unicorns would be working together, but it seams that there is even more strife inside the clan than between clans. At the castle all the clan representatives seemed much more civilized towards each other. While my crane friend tried to place the bame of the ambush attemnpt on the scorpions, at this point I am not sure if it wasn't the Ide lord himself at this point.
		
Click to expand...


*Well,I can reassure the group is not totally alienated from the Ide.  After all, if a family Daimyo was all that pissed off he'd have made it alot more uncomfortable than it got.  As for the rest and who really was doing it and why..good questions all.

*



			It will be good to get back to Bugaisha and get a good nights sleep again. I might even volunteer for some more turning experiments, at least then I know who my enimies are.
		
Click to expand...


*More or less.


----------



## Black Omega

*The Evening of the Fourth Day of the Boar*

The group settled into the guesthouse, picking a large common room as the area where everyone would sleep.  Toshiro helped Kaz into the corner, dozing off instantly as the effects of the many bottles of sake caught up with him.  Verick, Volar, Yukiyo and others started checking out the room for safety.  Unusually, the walls were all sturdy wood, even the inner walls.  The windows were closed and found to be nailed shut.  The floor and ceiling were both also secure.  The group seemed satisfied with this, though Verick did comment the room was more like a prison.  Volar unveiled a new trick for security, a pebble he had carefully enchanted so if anyone came into the room who was not already in the room when he put it down, the small stone would start 'yelling out'  "Alert! Alert!"  in Common.  Not satisfied to leave it at that, Yukiyo rigged up a cord to the sliding door that was hooked onto Toshiro's leg, so if anyone opened the door he would feel it.

Mir and Shiko were set for the first watch, the others peacefully dozing off.   Guards patrolling around the house were regularly heard passing by the windows.  That peace and security only lasted a couple of hours, however.  Alertly, Mir heard the sort sound of movement in the hallway.  There was a moment of doubt before she remembered the guesthouse did not have servants and she called Shiko's attention to the sound.  The young samurai-ko quietly unsheathed her sword and both kept listening carefully.  Then in s sudden motion the door was yanked open a few inches and two small grenades were tossed into the room.  Before they could react, the door was closed again and the grenades burst, a sickly-sweet mist filling the room.

The mist swirled through the room and Kaz, Shiko and Mir all slumped down, unable to resist to same sleep poison the group had encountered in Mimura.   Perhaps related, perhaps not, Toshiro slept on through the yank on his leg from the rope, though the loud yell of the spellstone calling out in Common "Alert!  Alert!" did stir him to wakefulness.  And his leg was yanked again as the door pulled open the thugs spilled into the room, rough looking men in ashigaru armor, carrying saps. Before the group could react, Toshiro was getting clubbed, as was Verick and Mindra.  The thugs passing up the drunken crab as if they knew not to expect trouble from him. 

Verick, Mindra and Yukiyo were on their feet in a flash, readying weapons as Volar cast a grease spell, sending one of the thugs falling to the floor.  Toshiro didn't even bother to stand, drawing his katana and slashing the downed thug.  The grease forced one thug forward from the monkey and Verick found himself surrounded on three sides, the saps clubbing he and Toshiro like baby seals while the other thug tried to stand in the grease.  Mindra took a swing at him with his quarterstaff but it missed.  Verick didn't, his double sword striking, drawing blood from one of his assailants and dropping him to the floor as they heard a voice from the hallway "Remember!  A bonus if you get them alive!"

Still prone, Toshiro slashed and missed while Yukiyo pumped a couple of arrows into another of the thugs.,  Then Volar waved his hands, summoning up a web that spread throughout the entire room, though nearly everyone managed to avoid being caught in the sticky threads...save for Yukiyo. 

With webs covering the entire room, the fight got confused with no one able to see anyone.  The heavy saps rose and fell, Toshiro clubbed into unconsciousness.  Then the three surrounding Verick caught him with expertly placed strikes, a sap to the temple lying out the young man as well.  Mindra was left in single combat with a thug, striking him expertly with his staff.  Still bound up in the web, Yukiyo took a couple of shots at one of the thugs on Verick, missing both.  Volar threw out his hands, a gesture trying to Charm the thug closest to him, but the seedy looking thug fought it off.

Mindra exchanged blows with his thug, actually holding his own...but then two of the thugs left at loose ends by Verick going down made their way through the web, trapping the poor monkey into the corner.  A flurry of arrows from Yukiyo dropped another of the thugs as they moved in around Volar, trying to trap the elf as well.  A expertly placed strike from a sap caught Volar between the eyes, sending him wavering, then as he tried to recover by summoning help, his concentration failed and another bash brought the elf into unconsciousness.  Another flurry of arrows left the thug over Volar dead but Yukiyo still stuck in the web as Mindra was surrounded, alternating healing himself and striking out at the thugs, holding his own before a flurry of clubbing blows brought down the monkey as well but not before he took one of the thugs with him with a well placed bash from his quarterstaff.

With the web cutting off all view of the still caught Yukiyo, the thugs yelled out to the hallway "We got them all.  Careful of the web though!"  Left to her own devices, Yukiyo light up a torch, suffering the burns from the web combusting and alerting the others someone was still up in the web.  As Yukiyo burned her way toward Volar, rousing the wizard with a healing salve.  "Hey, fire burns through the web!"  One of the thugs yelled before closing in to finish the fight.  Yukiyo used another healing salve on Verick, only to watch him get immediately clubbed back into unconsciousness as the thugs closed in on her.  A few well-placed arrows dropped another of the thugs and Volar cast another Charm Person, this time bringing the thug under his thrall.

It took one more healing salve, their last, to revive Verick again then both Verick and Volar endured the fires to get freed of the web around them.  In the hallway they saw the glow of fires and heard the sound of men in armor working their way closer.  A voice they recognized as Ide Naoya yelled into the room "Surrender and none of you will be killed, I promise!"  

An angry Volar yelled back "Hey, we're getting attacked by bandits, why didn't you stop them!"

Naoya's sneering voice yelled back "I say again, surrender!  None of you will be harmed if you give up!"

"You promised before we were under your protection!"  Volar called out "Have you lost all concept of honor?"

"Screw honor!"  Ide Naoya shouted "I stand to make a lot of gold out of this.  Surrender!"

With that the guards burned their way into view.  It wasn't Toshiro's night, the web going up around him in a foosh of flame as that section of the web was cleared, then Volar  summoned a roiling wave of color that blinded the samurai, as well as knocking out the thug he Charmed.  A storm of hail battered the guards, as well as Toshiro, and a couple of arrows brought down one of the guards.  But seeing little hope in the battle, Verick used his sword to cut and break a hole in the wooden wall.  

With the Web still slowing pursuit Volar, Verick and Yukiyo were able to escape through the hole in the wall.  Ide Naoya had been outside, but ran in the front door immediately when he saw them and the three resisted the temptation to take a last shot.  Instead they rushed to the stables, no sign of guards around at all.  Horses were hastily saddled and they fled into the night, riding hard to the north, guided by the elf's superior vision and the golden beacon of the Obi.  Finding a spot away from the road they paused and plotted.  Verick's first instinct was to ride onward, making sure the Obi was delivered and getting help for a revenge strike.  But after some discussion, a decision was made to return.  Grimly, revenge was vowed for the cowardly attack.  Volar focused his spell studies on stealth spells, making sure he had three Invisibilities ready.  A hiding place for the Obi was found and it was carefully buried, then the spot concealed as the group rested for the night, healing up the damage from the saps.

*The Fifth Day of the Boar*

[DM Note:  Volar's player had joked all those Samurai were being a bad influence on Verick.  He's turned lawful and this time his first idea was to finish the mission, rather than free his traveling companions.  He'll make a Samurai yet.]

Mir, Shiko, Toshiro, Kaz and Mindra were awakened from their drugged slumber some unknown time later, finding themselves bound tightly hand and foot.  The have been searched, anything that looked valuable or magical had been taken, Shiko's armor removed, all weapons taken.  Toshiro still burned and battered from the fires in the web and the ice storm.  The room they were kept in looked like another room of the guesthouse, sealed windows and sturdy wooden walls.  Their throats dry, heads still pounding from the drug, the five were given no time to recover, Ide Naoya storming in with two guards and glaring over all of them "Where did your friends go?!"

All five were silent, Toshiro in particular glaring at Naoya as if he was a bug beneath notice.  Naoya stomped from side to side, almost beside himself,  "Where did they go??  It would have gone perfectly if those cowards had not snuck out the back!" 

At this Toshiro could not contain himself, hissing,  "I -will- kill you.  That's a promise.  You know nothing of honor!"

Naoya raised his hand; ready to strike Toshiro then drew in a calming breath...getting himself under control again, "I'd kill you if you weren't worth so much money to me.  She's paying me well for you and the monkey.  But I needed the other two!  The Elf and the bitch with the bow!  And who -is- this guy!?"  he snarled, pointing to Kaz "At least I can make a little money back off the girls but him?!  Maybe I can pass him off as Sho..." he mused.

Now it was Toshiro's turn to snarl, "You are not even fit to say his name, you dog!  I'm going to kill you!"

And so it went, Ide Naoya asking questions, Toshiro returning threats.  Others like Kaz simply remained stonily silent, and Mindra just kept claiming he was unconscious at the time, how would he know where anyone went.  Finally Naoya gave up, deep in thought as he left, one guard remaining behind to keep an eye on the prisoners.  Perhaps worn out by the tense exchange and still badly injured, Toshiro slumped off unconscious once more.  But the others were not idle, Mir working to engage the guard in conversation.  Though she was unable to charm the guard enough for him to untie her hands, at the very least she got his full interest.  Using this distraction, Mindra and Kaz went to work on their bonds.  Though the ropes were tied fairly well, Mindra's tail came in handy and after some wiggling he was finally able to loosen his bonds.  Then his tail snaked over and worked to help Kaz, slowly getting the Crab samurai freed as Mir tried desperately to keep her conversation with the guard friendly while steering it away from things like "I wonder if I'll have enough gold to buy you when the auction comes up." And "If I just did a little peeking now, no one would know..."

[DM Note:  There was a little silly fun here.  Mindra was free and considering trying to cast a Hold Person while Mir had the guard distracted.  The plan being that if the spell failed he and Kaz would jump on the guard and try and subdue him.  It was at this point Kaz wondered how he could subdue someone while still tied up and Mindra suddenly realized he'd forgotten to untie him.  At that point he started freeing Kaz.]

Riding back carefully, Verick, Volar and Yukiyo returned that afternoon, finding a spot to hide the horses carefully before Volar cast Invisibility on each of them.  A meeting place for later was set and the three slipped into the village, finding Ide Naoya's estate and starting to explore.  Verick slipped inside the main house, moving silently through the halls until he found Naoya.  The 'Magistrate' was in conversation with a local Shugenja, the party's stuff spread over the table they had dinner on the night before.  The shugenja was pointing out various items that Verick knew were magical while chanting softly.  Watching for a moment, a plan came to the invisible boy and he snuck away, looking for the kitchen.

Meanwhile Volar and Yukiyo were both drawn to the guesthouse.  A guard at the front door and another in the hallway was a clear indication there was something in the house worth protecting...and worth finding.  Going from window to window and peeking in, they found their lost friends.  Apparently tied up still, with Mir being saved from the 'amorous' interest of the guard only by the guard shift changing.  Undaunted, she started in on the next guard, trying to make friends.  While she was getting the guards attention, Volar took the moment to bring out a arrow with an ever burning flame cast on it.  Though the arrow was invisible, the light wasn't.  He waved it in front of the window, the moving light catching Mindra's eyes.  At first the monkey gave no sign he saw it, but after Volar tried again, Mindra gave a little shake of his head.  Suddenly a note fluttered into view, landing softly on the floor near the monkey   Mir caught sight of the note and found a whole new range of ways to keep the guard distracted while the monkey moved over to check out the note.  Poorly written common that read, "Come to the window."  A sneakily as possible, Mindra wiggled over closer to the window... 

Meanwhile, inside the main house Verick's plan was taking shape.  He had found the area where the cooking oil was stored and while no one was around he had tied string around the various ceramic pots.  Then he backed out toward the cooking fire, first yanking the string to send the jars crashing to the wooden floor, breaking as oil went everywhere.  Then he pushed a piece of wood from the fire off to the floor, sending the oil up in a blaze that spread like wildfire.  Verick ran back to the room Naoya and the Shugenja were in, watching as the first warning of fire went up and Naoya gathered all the items into a cloth bundle, clutching the valuable magical items to his chest as he and the others ran out of the house.
----------------------------------------------
Edited to remove infernal boxes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Getting captured is never fun... honorless dogs


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Getting captured is never fun... honorless dogs *



Hah!  You insult that noble and loyal animal by comparing them to those swine!  No wait, I insult the humble pig by that comparison.


----------



## Fenrir

*Lovin' It*

So far, this is the only story hour I've read, after being led to it by your sig. I'm glad I decided to click the link, as you've presented one hell of a good story here. I'm making it a regular viewing, having read all the back entries over the last two days and now eagerly awaiting future updates.

I love the way you've blended Rokugan and FR. Nice work there.

Also, I may or may not be starting up a Rokugan game myself within the next few months (it's a toss up between this, Vampire, or Exalted) and this is triggering some great ideas in my head.

Keep it up.


----------



## Thurgrim Brightbeard

*Hoping this story will continue*

I've enjoyed this story very much and hope that it continues. 
Oh yeah,  <BUMP>


----------



## Black Omega

I admit I've gotten a little behind writing up the storyline.  Sorry about that.  But rest assured, I'm getting back on track.  There's some bloody fighting ahead.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Yeah!*

I hope so I love it... but I need t get caught up on mine as well...

I want more Samurai Love


----------



## Brown Jenkin

As a player I can say that the story continues, It may just take a  little time to be posted.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Yeah!*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I hope so I love it... but I need t get caught up on mine as well...
> 
> I want more Samurai Love *



Brown Jenkin is right, we're rolling on fine.  I just sat down last night with taxes done and started on the next chapter.

More Samurai love on the way.  As well as Two Ruthless Crime Families, Six Relentless Adventurers.  And a Thousand Arrows.


----------



## Black Omega

*Fifth Day of the Boar Continued*

As Naoya ran out with his cloth bundled held closely he yelled out "Be on alert!  This might be a distraction!  You and you!"  his finger pointing to two guards "check on the prisoners!  Everyone else be on guard!"  As the guards snapped into action and servents poured from the house to start fighting the fire the Shugenja leaned in close to Naoya nervously, saying "It could be the pearl.  I felt it..it's-angry-." Verick and Yukiyo both caught this, the two standing in close invisibly...waiting for the proper moment to strike.  Neither with any idea where the other was.

Volar was still invisible as well, peeking in the room where the prisoners were held.  As Mindra wiggled over to by the window he heard the commotion outside.  And then he saw something even more troubling.  Mir had been distracting the guard but as with the last time she was exposed to this poison..she had relapsed, slumping back into a deep sleep as the drugs side effects caught up with her.  Nor did the guard mind this...a devious look in his eyes as he considered for a moment how best to take advantage of this.  Before he could put his plan into action, Mindra struck, hands lifted as he chanted a fast spell and the guard felt his body shudder then freeze in place.

[DM Note:  Mir's player was absent this week, so I had the character suffer a relapse from the sleep drug. ]

Freed earlier by Mindra, both Kaz and Toshiro jumped to their feet.  Kaz went to guard the door while Toshiro rushed the guard, pulling out the man's katana and in one clean stroke lopping his head off.  At that moment the first guard sent to check on the prisoners opened the door, taking a punch to the face from Kaz, then a swarming assault from spirits all around him as the Vanara shaman screeched out a spell.    The guard cried out "The prisoners are escaping!"  then whipped his sword out..but in his haste the blow went wide, totally missing the unarmored samurai.

Outside, Naoya yanked his sword out and with the Shugenja in tow, he and two more guards marched toward the house.  The Shugenja chanted softly, then touched Naoya as he to cast a spell.  As the spell finished the Shugenja cried out, an arrow appearing between his shoulder blades as Verick flickered into view, bow in hand.  Yukiyo had taken cover by a tree as was ready to shoot when Volar's chanting was heard over the other noise, the elf appearing just as a thick spider's web fell over the area, fastening onto the trees.  Capturiung Naoya, the Shugenja, the two guards...and Yukiyo!

Inside, Mindra the magic monkey had cast a Shield of Faith over Kaz and was busy cutting Shiko free with a captured wakizashi as Kaz and Toshiro surrounded the other guard, Toshiro's stolen katana and Kaz's fists making short work of the guard.  Deciding to take the fast way out, Toshiro backed up and through his body forcefully at the wooden wall.  With a crash he hit the wall and staggered back.  No effect.  The second time both Kaz and Toshiro joined forces, the crash of impact heard by everyone in the fight.  But the sturdy wooden wall stubbornly held.

Outside Volar cast Shield on himself and yelled into the house "Go through the wall!"  And Verick and the Shugenja began a curious sort of duel.  Buried deep in the web, the Shugenja had line of sight and cast a hold person on Verick...then another, both the spells failing against the young Lion's will.  But Verick's arrows could not find their way through the thick web to the Shugenja.  Naoya sliced himself free of the web as Yukiyo wiggled free more dextrously, then starting shooting arrows into one of the captured guards.

Inside...Shiko and Mindra stood guard as three times the burly Crab Samurai threw themselves against the walls...the wood cracking...but not giving way.  Until finally Shiko suggested they find another way out of the room, setting off, armed with a wakizashi.  Toshiro, Kaz and Mindra all followed quickly.

Outside, Volar yelled "I'm going to kill you, Naoya!", in Common, then cast a silent image of himself and sent it running around the web to where Naoya was cutting himself free.  Yukiyo loosed two arrows at Naoya, both missing badly, then the Shugenja called down a sleep spell, mists rising around both Verick and the image of Volar.  As always, Verick resisted, then missed his arrow shot in return.  But the image of Volar sagged down as if put to sleep. 

Savagely, Naoya stepped over and hacked the image in two.  Another two arrows from Yukiyo caught his attention, one finding a weak spot in his armor and drawing blood.  With a thunderous yell he charged her, drawing a much larger gout of blood from the young archer.  Volar summoned a celestrial hound to help in the attack on Naoya.  Shiko was the first of the ground inside to make it out of the house, wakizashi at ready as she jumped out.  And Yukiyo promptly ran behind her for protection and fired another arrow at Naoya.

Inside the web, the two guards were slowly freeing themselves when suddenly the Shugenja cast a spell, a thick mist rolling in,surrounding him and covering an area even larger than the web.  Naoya emerged from the mist, ready to go after Shiko and Yukiyo...a battle just his style, a girl archer in leather already badly wounded and a female samurai in a kimono, armed simply with a wakizashi.  But then Kaz and Toshiro emerged from the house and he thought better of that idea.

Luckilyfor him,  Verick came out from the mists close by and before he saw Naoya, the Magistrate's katana had cut a nasty slice in his side.  Verick jumped away, drawing out his double sword as he dropped the bow.  And Kaz, Shiko and Toshiro all charged, only to watch in frustration as Naoya turned and ran into the mists.  And inside the mists, the two guards were free and slowly cutting their way through the webs as the Shugenja also made a slow, painstaking path to try and get free.

Volar send his Celestrial Hound into the mists to track down Naoya. the transcripts runs as follows:

Dog *yip*yip*yip*yip* Grrrrrr?
Volar:  Um..I think he lost him.
Dog: Grrrreof!  *yip*yip*yip*yip*yip*YIPE!!*Silence*
Volar: Well..at least he found him...

Kas, Toshiro, Yukiyo and Shiko chased into the mists after Naoya, emerging on the other side without finding him, then setting up spaced out along the edge of the mists on that side to watch for him coming out. Meanwhile Mindra healed Verick and they waited on the other side of the mists in case he doubled back.  That is...until they heard in the mist the sound of someone hacking through the wall of the house.  

Akodo Verick ran back into the house, finding the source of the sound just the guard has a clear hole cut through into the room.  Verick also noticed this guard was the one carrying valuables from inside the house.  Leveling one point of his double sword at the eyes of the guard, Verick calmly informed him "Surrender now and you'll live.  Otherwise I'll kill you, even if you try to surrender later."  Faced with an unappealing choice, the guard waffled, then gave up, tossing his sword and the gold to Verick.

This left just Mindra guarding one side of the mist.  That is..until he looked down toward where the house was on fire and saw a servent carrying out Toshiro's armor.  In a flash the monkey dashed down to where the servants were removing valubles from the building.  Leaping from box to box and tossing items around, the frustrated creature grabbed a nearby servent and screeched "Where's my armor!"  Taken aback, the servent could only stammer "Wh..what armor??"  Mindra pulled the man in close and bared his fangs "I have leather armor..scales..where is it!  Go find it!  Find it or I'll call down the curse of the spirits on you, on your family and your decendants!" then he pushed the man back toward the buring building.  With fire on one side and a screeching monkey threatening curses on the other, the poor man dashed inside tom try and find the armor.

[DM Note:  This was pretty amusing, as it suddenly dawned on certain players that the big magic items were all inside the burning building still.  Mindra in particular gotpretty animated over this as I tried to decide 'Would leather armor burn if it's magic..."]

Back at the mist it was dawning on them that one side was totally unguarded.  Another of the trapped guards escaped the web and ran off as fast as he could while Kaz ran at a sprint through the mist to try and cut out any escape.  He jumped from the mist as the guard was escaping but once he determined it wasn't Naoya he turned back to the mist...his eyes widening as a katana stabbed out through the mist and into his chest, the palm of Naoya's hand on the butt of the handle, pushing Kaz back from the mist and driving the blade in deeper before he dragged it outin a blood slash.  Their swords clashed as strokes were traded back and forth, Naoya driving Kaz back step by step.

On the other side of the mist, Volar heard movement..and a little muttering.  Thinking fast, he created an illusion and sounds of Toshiro, Kaz and Verick on the open side of the mist where the sounds were coming from.  Spooked, the Shugenja came running out a different side of the mists, where Volar cast a Grease Spell that sent the Shugenja's feet flying out from under him.  Yukiyo sent two arrows at the Shugenja, but only ont hit, thanks to him being a prone target.  But before he could rise, Shiko was standing over him, a savage stab of her wakizashi pinning him to the ground.

The duel with Kaz and Naoya went back and forth, Kaz drawing blood with a drawing stroke to the arm.  but for every hit he landed on Naoya, the crooked Magistrate returned two, blood covering both men.  Then from out of the mists silently emerged Toshiro.  With a sudden cry his sword was raised and fell, hacking into Naoya's shoulder.  Surrounded, Naoya tried to back up against the building with a fighting retreat but Kaz and Toshiro worked together brilliently as a team, Toshiro in particular cutting with savage efficiency until in a moment of perfect syncronicity(sp) Toshiro cut off Naoya's head while Kaz buried his sword into Naoya's heart.

[DM Note: This was a -long- combat.  It basically took the entire night.  With the Web and the Obscuring Mist the two sides had trouble getting at each other and seeing each other.  It was also the first time Toshiro really rememberd to work toward using his Great Teamwork Feat that gives him a +4 when flanking.   Absolutely lethal.  THis was actually an easier combat for the group than I planned, but they used good teamwork and improvisation to use their surprise to best advantage.]

Next...the aftermath.  Burning buildings...golden treasure... and 20 ronin?!


----------



## Thurgrim Brightbeard

*Good to see this story back *

*Dances a happy jig*

One of my favorite stories is back!


----------



## Black Omega

And again.  Just a fast update from work.
-----------------------------------------------------------
The fall of Naoya ended the battle finally.  And a little bit to their suprise, but group wasn't in bad shape at all.  Kaz was pretty bloody, as was Yukiyo, but almost everyone else had come out unscratched.  But their anger at Naoya's betrayal was only slightly dampened by his death.  Verick took the katana of his prisoner and broke it before allowing the cowardly guard to flee.  Volar shot an arrow at the servents trying to put out the fire, then he and Mindra, with a little belated help from Verick, chased off those fighting the fire.  Unsatisfied, the group then set fire to the stables and guest house as well, after Verick and Mir made sure the horses were safely out of the way.

Even then, it wasn't enough for some people.  Volar looked out from the burning buildings to the village and said "We should wipe out this whole area.  Kill them all and burn the village to the ground. Salt the earth here."

The proposal took everyone off guard and there was a moment of silence before Yukiyo agreed.

Mir pondered, then shook her head "I don't mind torching the village.  But we must not salt the land.  The village can't return to nature if the land is salted."  the cleric of the Oak Father reasoned.

Mindra remained silent.

But Toshiro spoke up "No, we won't destroy the village.  It would not be honorable or right.  It's is the duty of a samurai to protect the peasants.  They have nothing to do with our grudge against that dog, Naoya."  Kaz nodding in agreement.

That left Verick.  The desire for vengence warring in his young mind with the other things he's been taught.  Finally he nodded to Toshiro "We won't destroy the village.  Our vendetta against Naoya is settled.  But Sadoka still has to be taken care of."

The discussion was brief and to the point, the outcome never in doubt at this point.  The commoner and two barbarians in favor of destroying the village.  The two samurai and the one wishing to be a samurai against.  Thus was the village spared.

The group set up camp on Naoya's land, the fires slowly fading to embers as the day turned to evening.  And then from the village proper they spotted a ronin on horseback.  Then two..five..ten..twenty!  Twenty ronin, eighteen armored and two shugenja, riding up toward their camp.  The armor wasdarkand each one bore the White Fan symbol, the ronin brotherhood Sho had briefly belonged to.  The group relaxed a little as the ronin simply rode up calmly, the leader dismounting to present a letter to Toshiro.

_Toshiro,

I've heard a little of the troubles following you on your trip back.  Regretfully, a request for more Shinjo Samurai to enter Ide territory was turned down  So I've taken an alternate approach.  No one really cares where ronin go, after all.  The leader of this group is Kenji.  He's charged wityh escorting you and your party back to Bugaisha.  He's not been told what your trip is about, nor is there any need for him to know.  He has his orders.  I suggest you pretend you had hired them previously and they are just catching up with your group.

Shinjo Jyaku, Lord of the Heigen Yuki._

There was a brief discussion but the group was tired of fighting their way across Ide territory and aware they really weren't in much condition for a fight with twenty ronin, even if this was a trick.  So they agreed, Toshiro loudly thanking Kenji for arriving so promptly. 

It was a four day trip back to Shinjo Jyaku's land and with their new 'friends', the group ran into no more trouble.  If there was anyone laying in wait, they evidently thought better of it.  Finally, after an absense of over a month,the group rode back into Bugaisha, relieved to be home.
-----------------------------------------------------
Next, lunch with a Lord, favors granted, and a return to Mimura.


----------



## Ancalagon

I've started reading this story and I'm enjoying it imensly

It is a mostly rogukan campain, but I have to aplaud you on the way it began... mixing it a bit with FR is a very nice touch.

I'm guessing that the PCs did not start at level 1 (after all, traveling the golden way is quite an experience).  Am I correct?

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *I've started reading this story and I'm enjoying it imensly
> 
> It is a mostly rogukan campain, but I have to aplaud you on the way it began... mixing it a bit with FR is a very nice touch.
> 
> I'm guessing that the PCs did not start at level 1 (after all, traveling the golden way is quite an experience).  Am I correct?*



Thanks!

The mix with FR also helped in that some players know absolutely nothing of Rokugan, and thus their characters could know just as little and learn through playing.  Other people have read the some books since I started to find out more about the world.  It's worked out pretty well.

The PC's started at third level, fairly standard for our group at the moment. With a 32 point buy, or the option of rolling 4d6, taking away lowest roll.  Everyone did point buy though.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Note from Mir*

Still think burring down the village was a good idea. This was not our first run in with the Ide, and all of them have gone badly.  The only reason I believe that we were not attacked in the Ide castle was that there were too many 3rd part witnesses. I am not even convinced that the ambush outside the forest was scorpion, in all likelyhood it was an Ide trap they would blame on the scorpion. With the betrayal in the village I trust not 1 Ide dog anymore (probably shouldn't insult dogs like that). As for the villagers, well if they want to live they probably shouldn't align themselves with such dishonerable scum (again I insult scum). But as but a visitor in these lands I will follow the recomendations of my guide Toshiro, and hold off for the time being. It wouldn't surprise me if such a people were to suffer under the hands of nature in the future. Well at any rate it is good to get back to Shinjo territory. It is a shame that such a lovely forest is under Ide control.


----------



## Draken Korin

*Chargen*

Bah, I didn't take 32 points, but then I never do... 4d6 all the way 

I think I may have to start posting Verick's perspective in all this, so the readers aren't misled by getting only Mir's comments. She's not to be trusted. 

Rob
aka, Akodo Verick


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Chargen*



			
				Draken Korin said:
			
		

> *Bah, I didn't take 32 points, but then I never do... 4d6 all the way
> 
> I think I may have to start posting Verick's perspective in all this, so the readers aren't misled by getting only Mir's comments. She's not to be trusted.
> 
> Rob
> aka, Akodo Verick *



If I was scripting this campaign out as a TV series or movie, you know Mir and Verick would be the next big love story.  It's that whole 'they keep fighting, they must be in love' thing you see in movies all the time.

Feel free to post perspectives though.  It givesmea push to get writing again.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Reply from Mir*



			
				Draken Korin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I may have to start posting Verick's perspective in all this, so the readers aren't misled by getting only Mir's comments. She's not to be trusted.
> 
> Rob
> aka, Akodo Verick *




Now, now my little lion cub, what have I ever done to make you so mistrustfull of me? I am only writing my perspective on things, I would be glad to hear yours as well.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

To help our readers recap I thought I might provide my views on everyone in our little group. Please understand that these are from my perspective only, and would be happy to see Verick’s take as well, since apparently I am not to be trusted.

Hiruma Toshiro: The leader of our group as appointed by Lord Shinjo Jyaku, well ok he is given assignments and we have been recruited to help him. A Crab samurai in name only. Having met other Crabs Toshiro is nothing like them, seaming instead to have many more Crane like aspects. He does not drink, or womanize and even when the object of only lightly veiled insults he maintains his composure and courtesy. These Crane tendencies even come up in the matters of the heart. Toshiro has asked for my help in his attempts to woo his trainer Shinjo O-Hisa, a nice Unicorn samurai girl who is teaching him how to ride a horse. He is a good man at heart even if a little weak willed when it comes to stopping shugenja from messing with his mind.  I can see why he was sent here rather than being given an assignment on the wall.

Mindra: Toshiro’s monkey companion. I do not fully understand our monkey, maybe it is something about his race in general, I do not know. He claims that his ancestors instructed him to help protect Toshiro. I can understand Toshiro needing someone to watch over him, but why the interest from the monkeys? The monkey’s magic is also strange, somewhat similar to the Rokugani magic in asking spirits for help, but it is like nothing I have run into before. I will not complain however as his healing skills far surpass mine at this point, which has helped save everyone’s life many times. On the way back from the forest the mystery deepened when we ran into some Naga who seemed to think that the monkey was somehow spiritually attuned to them, or more precisely one of their artifacts. Maybe he can help teach me as well how to improve my bonds with nature and the Oak Father? 

Toritaka Kazuyuki: the newest addition to our party. Apparently Hida Toshiaki was concerned about Toshiro’s crane like behaviors and so sent Kaz to help Toshiro remember where he is from and how to maintain the reputation of the Crab. Now Kaz is very much a Crab, he drinks to excess and is constantly womanizing, however he does not seem to be getting through to Toshiro as Toshiro seems to be slipping further and further into crane behaviors. Maybe it is that Kaz is lower ranking and does not want to insult his superior by telling him what to do, I do not know. Kaz is a good fighter, maybe even better than Toshiro. He has not shared much with me yet so I cannot fully comment on him. I was warned that those from deeper in the empire are distrustful of us so called barbarians, maybe this is an example of that. 

Yukiyo: a young unicorn girl who is good with a bow. So far our experiences with Yukiyo have been occasional. She is not a samurai but as a commoner she is quite an exceptional archer. It seems she has sworn some kind of oath to Toshiro and so falls under his direct control. For some reason Toshiro though doesn’t seem to mind her habit of taking off by herself for long stretches. So far she seems nice enough, we have even helped each other learn our respective languages. 

Volar: an elven mage. Like myself Volar came in from the west on the same caravan. Unlike myself he seems to be here more against his will, having mentioned that he can’t go back for at least 80 years. It is good to have Volar around since he shares my knowledge of the west which gives me someone to discuss things with. Both of us are adventuring with Toshiro for much the same reason, to explore this new land. While neither of us owes any obligations to Toshiro, we have developed some personal loyalty due to shared experiences. Plus it doesn’t hurt that he is our ticket to move around in this land, as without him we would likely be stuck in Bugaisha. Volar seems a little more chaotic than me though, although I have come to expect such things from elves, and it sometimes seems as if he has his own agenda while we are here. As long as he is willing to hang out with us I welcome his company, plus having a wizard on your side never hurts.

That brings us to our last companion, and at least for me perhaps the most interesting.

Akodo Verick: Our Lion cub. Like Volar and Myself, Verick came here on the same caravan. We call him a lion cub since he is but a teenager who claims to be of the great Lion clan. He says that he is here to reclaim his name and become a great Samurai like his father. So far he has shown that he might have some fighting skills, but mostly he is a teenage boy. While I am used to having men fall in love with me, something about my outgoing personality and divine heritage seems to do that, he seems even more enamored than most. He is almost like a little puppy dog following me around. Unlike the rest of us I can see no reason for him, other than me, to follow Toshiro around, as this seams counter to his goal of reclaiming his place in the Lion clan.  He seems particularly fascinated with my love life jealously putting down any mention of my past boyfriends, in particular he seems to be especially confused over the difference between dating and mating. Maybe someday in the future I might be interested, but first he must grow up a little and stop this 10 year old practice of teasing the girl he is interested in.

Well now back to our story (hopefully), although I am sure we will hear again from Verick after this.


----------



## Black Omega

GM sits down to write story hour stuff and notices we've passed a 1,000 views.  Woo!  Nothing like a little soap opera to boost the ratings.


----------



## Black Omega

*12th Day of the Boar - Bugaisha*

The group was escorted from the gates of Bugaisha, straight to see Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  The Lord of the Heigen Yuki was waiting on them, calmly finishing finishing a poem as they entered, bowed, and took their places.  Thew case carrying the obi was handed over to him and he made a slight, respectful bow to it before opening it up, the golden glow of the cloth lighting up his face.  Satisfied, he secured the case and set it aside, looking over the samurai and their friends before nodding solemnly.

"My thanks to you all.  You've suffered greatly on this quest, moreso than I had anticipated.  I regret such an unexpectedly heavy burden was placed on you.  You have done a hard thing.  And it is appreciated. Hiruma Toshiro-san!"

"Hai, tono!"  Toshiro barked out.

"You are raised to full status here.  In addition to your training you will now be sent out on patrols.  I understand you are also supporting some guests at your home.  Though Sho was a ronin, he died in my service.  So I am raising your stipend to enough to support yourself and two others."

Toshiro bowed as Lord Jyaku turned to look over the others, thoughtful for a moment.  "It is a small thing, I know.  But for those of you not of the Emerald Empire I have made the necessary arrangements for you to remain in the Empire legally."  Papers were passed out to each of them, stamped with the seal of an Emerald Magistrate.  "These give you legal status in the Empire.  And last for a year before they need to be renewed.  Keep them with you at all times.  I will also grant you one favor.  I understand you do not know our culture well here, if you ask to much I will not be offended, though I will let you know the request is too much.  You may take as much time as you before making your request."

Mindra, Mir, and Verick were in no rush to decide what to do with this opportunity.  But others knew exactly what they wanted.  Toritaka Kazuyuki requested permission to swear himself to Lord Jyaku's service.  After a moment of thought, Lord Jyaku agreed.  Volar requested permission to buy some land outside the barbarian section of town, which was granted.

_[DM Note:  Technically, a samurai leaving one lord to serve another could be considered disloyal.  In this case I fudged a little, since it made it a little easier to keep the group together.  The reason why Magistrate campaigns are so common in L5R games is otherwise it's always a struggle to have samurai from different clans together in the same group.]_

Finally, Lord Jyaku settled back to consider the group for a moment before going on "I'm quite sure you wish to repay Madame Sadoka's interest in you.  You have permission to travel to Mimura and settle matters with Sadoka once and for all.  I only ask that you also be very sure to find any books or records she keeps of who is paid what.  It may be very well hidden, and no doubt will be kept very close to her.  But it would be very interesting to see who she might be dealing with here in Bugaisha.  Or elsewhere."

The group was happy to agree to this and after some final, polite conversation they were dismissed.  All save for Toshiro.  Lord Jyaku asked him to remain before for a moment of 'unvarnished advice'.  "Toshiro-san, you've traveled quite some ways now with the elf, Volar, haven't you.  What is your opinion of him?  Is he good in a fight?  Is he honorable?"

Toshiro considered the question a moment before nodding "He's very capable.  His spells have played a vital role in many of our fights.  I'd not call him honorable, though."

Jyaku-sama nodded in thought "and the Red Wizards?  Does he ever speak of them?  What does he think of them?"

"I'm not really sure…"  Toshiro admitted "He's not really spoken of them."

Lord Jyaku mmmmed, frowning a little "Keep a close eye on that one then.  The elf could be valuable for the future.  I've learned in the past it's often best to fight a wizard with a wizard."

"My lord?"  Toshiro asked questioningly.

"The Red Wizards."  Lord Jyaku said with a growl "Have asked for ten acres of land outside the barbarian quarter, for an enclave.  A place for them to build, live, create and sell their magic items.  But more than that,"  Jyaku growled "Those red robed bastards would have their land be under their own laws and customs.  I refused, of course.  And they took it well.  Very well, in fact.  I traveled the Golden Way in my youth.  I know a little of these dung eating Red Wizards.  If they take a refusal well, they are up to something.  My spies on their building have reported two additional Red Wizards are now staying there who did not come in by caravan.  I hope we will not have trouble with them, but I'm preparing, just in case.  Sound out Volar…find out what he thinks of the Red Wizards."

Toshiro bowed and then was dismissed to join the group.

_[DM Note:  It was also revealed at about this time that Toshiro had accomplished something he had been trying to avoid.  His Honor had risen to 3, sufficient for people to consider him Honorable.  As  much as the player had mentioned wanting to stay around Honor 2, he'd consistently behaved in an honorable fashion, even when given the chance to do otherwise.  This seems to be very much a case where the player's initial idea for the character has steadily changed through RP.]_

But Volar had another idea to put before the group just outside.  Despite all the time spent traveling and fighting together, half the group was still paying to live in the barbarian section of town, at the Dancing Ferret inn.  Volar very politely put out the idea of others in the group also moving in to stay with Toshiro.  Toshiro at first wasn't so sure, but barbarian's are more accepted in Bugaisha than in other parts of the Empire.  His home would need to be expanded but that would add prestige to his name.  Toshiro agreed to ask the Oba-san running his home about this possibility.

The Oba-san was quite pleased with the idea.  In fact, she knew someone who could start working on this project immediately.  And had ideas for the addition of a tea house to the Toshiro compound.  And maybe adding on a little land and a wall around…  Luckily, the money made by Toshiro and Kazuyuki on the trip was presented to her, ensuring there would be enough money for this grand project.

Mindra also had a little money to give to the old lady.  Though he once again had to fend off her suggestions for new armor for him.  She had several ideas that might prove suitable but Mindra was able to put it off.

Mir checked in at the temple, renewing her attempts to make friends with the Shugenja and monks serving there.  Casually asking about her friend Iuchi Yoenki she was greeted with blank stares and "I'm sorry, we don't have a shugenja by that name here."  Thinking back carefully…Mir realized she had always been found by Yoenki in the barbarian sector.  There and outside the town that one time she was asked to turn the zombie.  She'd never seen her in the temple.  In fact, asking around a little, there was no paperwork on any such shugenja in the Heigen Yuki.  The more she asked, the less comfortable she was with the situation.  Even so, she kept much of her meetings with the cheerful girl secret.  She had much to think about.

On his way to meet with Lord Jyaku, Verick ran into the groups old patron, Echigoya.  Life was good for the old merchant.  More and more Dragons were pouring into Phoenix lands around the Ki-Rin Temple, plenty of opportunity for profit.  The mysterious eruptions and earthquakes in the mountains of the Dragon Clan had evidently been worse than originally thought.

In a brief meeting with Lord Shinjo Jyaku, Verick revealed he had decided on what favor he wished. 

"My wish is to return to the Akodo as a samurai.  To serve as my father served before the family was disbanded.  I wish to become a samurai."  The sixteen year old said, very seriously.

Lord Jyaku considered this request somberly then gave a nod "I can promise little.  But a I know a few people in court.  The Lion Ambassador will be at Shiro Moto preparing for the Winter Court there.  I will make inquiries for you and let you know what I can be done."  

At the same time another meeting was taking place.  Kuni Noriaki, the Witchhunter who had previously interviewed the group's spell casters, visited Toshiro's home.  Though Toshiro was gone on patrol, he was perfectly content to meet with the other Crab, Toritaka Kazuyuki.  Even kneeling and sipping tea, the six foot tall shugenja towered over Kaz, his red robes and jade mask giving him an unmistakable air of menace, even when he wasn't trying to be menacing.  The Witchhunter revealed he had received permission from Lord Jyaku to call upon Kaz and Toshiro should he need help.  His investigations had revealed there were Bloodspeakers active in the area, shugenja working the darkest magic.  And he trusted no one else to help him so much as he would trust two fellow Crabs.  He would keep in touch and let them know when their help was needed.

Toshiro did briefly sound Volar out on the Red Wizards and found the elf did not think much of them at all.  In fact, he would not mind a fight with them..there had to be alot of loot in their base...

*15th Day of the Boar - Bugaisha*

After three days, the group was ready to move on Sadoka.  Volar had created more scrolls.  Kaz had just been through the ceremony where he sworn allegiance to Lord Jyaku.  Toshiro, Verick, Mindra and Mir were spoiling for vengeance.  Rested and prepared, the group set off riding.  It took a day to reach Mimura and as they approached the gate instead of the usual two guards there was only a single ashigaru, his arm bloody and bandaged.  Just beyond the gate there was a smoldering building.  In accordance with the previous orders, the guard simply noted the group's return in his book and didn't ask to see their papers.  Reining in their horses, Toshiro called out "What happened here?"

Tired, the guard looked to them "Trouble.  A war between criminal gangs.  The smugglers have brought in more ronin and the vice queen on the other side has new allies.  Huge men in black iron masks.  There was a big fight today and our Yoriki was badly injured.  She's at the Temple now hovering between life and death.  Then this house, belonging to the foreman at the saki works, was burned to the ground with the whole family trapped inside.  It's been very bad…"

Next...Mysterious men in masks...Smugglers revealed...And the group goes for a drink!


----------



## Ancalagon

OOoh, neat twist!

I'm not sure if Toshiro's friend Kaz needed to enter permanent service to the unicorn and swear aligeance... perhaps an honorable but not so binding agreement could have been reached?

Of course, crabs tend to do things directly.

Ancalagon


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Note from Mir*

I too eagerly await the next installment of this story, as I was preoccupied with my long overdue meditation on what the Oak Father wanted from me. As such I have no idea what kind of trouble my companions have gotten into without me. I have let them go into the city without me and from past experience with them and this town I am sure trouble will be coming out of the woodwork. Hopefully there will still be some Ide to kill when I catch up with them (should be fairly easy as all I will have to do is follow the trail of bodies and head for the burning buildings, Toshiro can sometimes be so predictable).

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

Well, on the good side I've been typing up the next installment.  Got a little sidetracked tonight be Legion, though.  Excellent game so far!

Brown Jenkin:
Ide?  What this obsession with Ide??  Tsk, typical barbarian, smash the diplomats.

Ancalagon:
While it wasn't necessary it worked and the character wanted it.  Toshiro is serving in Unicorn lands for a time while the Crab keep their ties with the Unicorns strong.  If the game reaches a point where Toshiro is sent back to Crab lands then Kaz wioll be allowed to follow.  Now, Verick and his desire to return to the Akodo will be a little tougher to work out.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Brown Jenkin:
> Ide?  What this obsession with Ide??  Tsk, typical barbarian, smash the diplomats.
> 
> *




OK lets see who has been trying to kill me since I arrived. First we had some bandits, Then we went to an Ide village where I was drugged and then we were harassed by the local  authorities, on our way to take out some more bandits. Later we are once more sent to Ide territory where we are attacked by shadowland goblins. On our way back we are repeatedly attacked, including by the the local authorities.  This after Toshiro is warned by the Ide lord that he can not protect us in his own lands. 

So the groups I have had problems with are:
Bandits: By definition a hostile group.
Goblins: Again by definition a evil warlike group.
The Ide: Our supposed allies. 

So is it any wonder I am having problems with the Ide?
I have been very patient so far with these people, but I am confused by the definition of diplomat to include untrustworthy oathbreakers who physicaly attack people.


----------



## hong

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *
> I have been very patient so far with these people, but I am confused by the definition of diplomat to include untrustworthy oathbreakers who physicaly attack people. *




You make it sound like there's something wrong with "aggressive diplomacy".


----------



## Black Omega

Indeed, aggressive negotiation is very common in Rokugan.  Even for bandits.  What is "Give us the money and no one gets hurt!" if not the opening gambit in aggressive negotiation.  Of course, the group drove a little too hard a bargain for them.

As the Ide would say, you'll get more with a soft word and a katana than with a soft word alone.

Though as far as the Ide go, well, just about all accusations can be laid at Ide Naoya and it's pretty well established he was working for Sadoka.  The Ide might well agree he deserved a dog's death.


----------



## Draken Korin

*From the Journal of Akodo Verick*

15 Boar 1157

We arrived in Bugaisha last night, and I feel the weight of this journey on me, as if it were a landslide, threatening to crush me. I came to the land of my father, to honour him, and return his ashes to where they belonged, among our ancestors. That was weeks ago.

I've written before of the adventure and excitement that I longed for in this endeavor. The stories told around the firelight fired my imagination. Even the death, til now, has limited exclusively to beasts, and criminals, but the blood has stained me, and this last journey, I feel it on me, smell it in my clothes, like a tangible presence.

It had only been a game, and even the outbound journey to retrieve Lord Jyaku's item was comfortable, an exciting adventure to be savoured. But at the temple, the joy was rent from me, by the very real edge of death, that violently, suddenly, takes a companion. The hurt made all the more real, by the knowledge that Sho's death was my fault.

I found this death boring into my spirit, and until now, kept me from my journal, and brought a coldness upon me, more chill than the approaching winter. Whatever the cause, the plan was mine, and the blame lay with me for his death. Sho's end took away the blinders, and let me see what this land was truly like, not much different than the west, fraught with greed, treachery, and violence. The Rokugani cloak it all in ceremony, tradition, and caste, but it's all there, the basest emotions and motivations man has to offer.

The Ide showed me first, at Shiro Ide, just after putting Sho to rest, then on the journey back, there was little doubt that the Ide were behind the attacks on us along the way. I had little hope that our stay with Ide Naoya would be any better. Naoya was an annoying little weasel of a man, who hid behind politeness while he planned the ambush on us as we escaped.

It's fortunate that Volar, Yukiyo, and I slipped his net, and escaped, or we might have ended our existence under the cruel ministrations of Naoya, Sedoka, or whoever else might have been involved with the plot against us. Another battle later, and narrowly avoiding the blind hatred of the man which might have caused me to side with Volar, and agree to burn the whole village, the Ide compound, Naoya, and most of his men lay as ashes under our torch.

The return trip was different for me. There was no joy in the journey, no excitement in the battle. I was...I am, very tired. I tried to hate the creatures who killed Sho, I have tried to hate the Ide who betrayed us, but all I feel is emptiness. I fight to stay alive, even though there is little to prompt me to wish to live. I guess I'm not being entirely truthful, deep inside, there is anger, and hatred. I can feel them, and I know that if I release this emptiness, and allow myself to feel, that this is what will overflow the void.

When we came before Lord Jyaku, he offered us a favour, and the only thing I wanted at that moment, was for Sho to be back alive, so I could finally be rid of the stench of his blood on me. I knew it would be rude to refuse his gift, so after some thought, I've asked him to see if he can show me the way to follow in the path of my father. Perhaps as a samurai, I can do honour to his memory, and Sho's.

The people in the group seem less concerned about Sho's death than I am, though perhaps each person grieves in their own way. I cannot see that there is much loss at his absence. The new Crab, Kazayuki, has all but assumed Sho's place, and he is a good warrior, but sometimes I look at him, expecting to see Sho.

Toshiro has been the most un-crablike samurai I've ever heard of. Even the crab we meet seem to think so. He is simple, and honourable, and despite his concerns, he is a great fighter. He seemed most touched by the loss, but now there is nothing. The battles wage on, endlessly, and he fights on, stoically facing each new challenge. He has not spoken of Sho since Shiro Ide.

Volar...I expected no mourning from Volar, after all, he is an elf, or at least part. He is a rogue of the highest order, a troublemaker, and around him, I sometimes manage to forget the emptiness in me. Such is his joy for life. HE is a spell caster of the first order, and periodically, he suprises me at a new level.

Mir is Mir. She is so self involved, and vain, that I doubt that any of our deaths would affect her, other than the inconvenience of having to find another entourage. Of all the group, she is the one I would hate, for her outlook and derision on other people's opinions, and beliefs. There is nothing in her, that I can see worth saving, yet as long as she travels with us, I will suffer her shrewish tongue for the sake of the group.

Mindra is perhaps the most difficult to understand. He is not self involved, like Mir, nor nearly so boisterous as Volar, but there is a strength there. Despite the often irritating way the monkey behaves, and the strangeness of his customs, he is the one I would trust most with my life.

The girl, Yukiyo, vanishes too often and is gone to long to form a solid opinion about. She's a fair shot with a bow, and that's been useful.

Overall, we seem to have stuck together only because we come together well, in a fight. There are few personal ties, and even fewer common interests. I miss having friends, and I miss my family, but perhaps Lord Jyaku can arrange something to set me on a path to rejoin my clan.

Time for bed...More later.


----------



## Axeboy

*Ahem*

_<polite clearing of throat>_ 

_<slightly embarrassed bow>_


----------



## Black Omega

Well, I can say the game is still rolling along.  It's more an issue of finding time to post.

In a related not, I'll have to start planning more deviously.  I've been drawing on the Art of War for various tactics and techniques.  Another player is reading AoW now and starting to recognize things.


----------



## Black Omega

The guard had little more to offer, providing directions to the temple where the town's Yoriki was recovering.  The group rode in silence, quite aware their presence was probably already being reported to certain interested parties.  At the temple, the lone shugenja there had the harried look of a man who's been running on endless cups of strong tea and expending his healing spells as fast as he could prepare them.  The Yoriki was in much worse shape, painfully pale and heavily bandaged from a variety of wounds. 

Unluckily, the shugenja was already out of healing spells by the time she'd been brought in.  Luckily, Mir had some healing to spare and after some chanted prayers to the Oak Father the Yoriki was almost as good as new.  From her, the group discovered there had previously been one boss in town, an older man named Nam who had run everything.  When he had died, there had been a tense peace for a while, but that had finally broken down into violence and now arson.  

Madame Sadoka had started the trouble when four new allies, massive mysterious men in black iron masks, joined her.  One wielded a massive tetsubo, a two handed club studded with iron.  Another fought with a strange curved dagger in each hand.  Another had a great two handed falchion but seemed to know some foreign form of magic.  The final one was the most massive and seemed to be in charge, a 6'5" brute with a great black two handed sword.  None had been seen without their masks, but it was accepted from their build and tanned, grayish skin tone they were barbarians.

It was also revealed the group's old friend Yasuki Kome was involved with the smugglers and that they were hiring every ronin in the area as fast as he could.  The situation was building toward a final confrontation and the Yoriki admitted there was little she and the few town guards could do to control it.  After some whispered consultations Toshiro spoke for the group in assuring her both side of the problem would be dealt with.  Soon.

Exiting the temple, the group conferred before splitting up.  Toshiro, Volar, Yukiyo and Mir all went to visit Yasuki Kome for a friendly little chat.  Kaz, Verick and Mindra (using the amulet recovered from Malthorn that allowed him to look Rokugani) were sent out to visit the bar Madame Sadoka owned, on the logic they would not be recognized and so could scout freely.

The Silver Okasan was just as seedy and disreputable as Mindra recalled.  Ronin dregs with little more than armor, sword and a few koku to their name hung out there, while the more 'well off' ronin snuck off through a door to the back.  The sickly sweet smoke and feminine giggles that were noticed whenever that door opened left little doubt what was offered there.  And presiding over it all was a figure in a black, demonic mask, seated in the corner with his muscular arms crossed, a large iron studded club kept close to hand.

It proved impossible for Kaz, Verick and Mindra to blend in.  For one thing, they had all had a bath in the last couple of days, something no one else in the seedy bar could claim.  Their quite watching soon drew the noxious attention of a drunken ronin.  Mindra introduced himself as Chen, drawing an immediate response from the drunk "Are you related to that worthless monk who left Sadoka's pay??"  was demanded.

Mindra calmly fended that off but Verick couldn't help but rise to the challenge "Our business is our own, now shut up and leave us alone."

Glancing over the young man's Lion colors the drunk sneers and patted his sword "Are you looking for trouble here, Lion Cub?  Maybe you should wait until you are old enough to shave before dying.  But if you want a fight, we'll give it."  A nod back to his two friends drawing them into the discussion.

"A fight with you would be pointless, we're just here for a drink."  Verick replied, temper rising quickly.

The drunk laughed, "No one comes here for a drink, the sake stinks!  But isn't that just like a Lion.  Arrogant and swaggering when they can get away with it,  but all meek and mild the moment they think they might lose."

The gauntlet was cast and even though it was agreed earlier to try and avoid trouble, Verick could not resist.  He, Kaz and Mindra stepped outside, followed closely by the three ronin and several others, apparently to watch the fight.  The looming, masked figure among them.  

Kaz and Mindra acted as Verick's seconds, while the drunk's friends watched his back.  The actual fight was disappointingly fast.  The ronin wasn't much of a swordsman and Verick was not only skilled, but had a unusual style that drew a little on the fighting styles of the West as well as more traditional Rokugani style.  A few lightning fast strikes left the ronin in a pool of blood.  When Verick decided to finish it with a flourish, lifting his sword high then pinning the dying man to the earth with one savage stab, his friends decided to get revenge.  Swords were drawn in a flash and Kaz leapt to his friend's defense.

This fight lasted much longer and while Kaz had little trouble fending off his ronin's wild swings, Verick was taken off guard by the other ronin's blind rush and blood was drawn from a slash to the leg.  Another cut splashed blood over Verick's arm and things started to look bad for him.  But as Mindra stepped forward to try and heal the Lion Cub, a strong hand clamped painfully on his should and the masked figure growled "Let them fight.  The strong will survive."

Kaz parried a few strokes from his opponent before replying with powerful sweeping strikes that left the man collapsed in a heap.  Verick continued to struggle; another hit covering the young man with blood.  The confident ronin snarled in triumph and leapt forward, his sword sweeping down for the finishing blow, but with blinding speed Verick stepped to the, a drawing stroke slitting the man's belly half open.  As he stumbled forward in shock, Verick's sword swept back, separating the ronin's head from his body.

The battle over, the other ronin just ambled back into the bar, losing interest.  Mindra wasn't quite so lucky though.  The masked figure growled, "So, who are you?  Why are you here?"
Mindra tried to just shrug and walk away, but he found himself roughly yanked back around to face the man "Don't you dare turn your back on me!  I asked you a question! I'd better hear and answer fast!"

Meekly now, Mindra explained that his name was Chen, but he wasn't with the monk.  He was just a merchant passing through town.  The masked figure's eyes narrowed.  A merchant with a Crab bodyguard.  Kome was a Crab, and merchant was an excellent cover for smuggler.  He finally let Mindra go, and immediately sent a messenger to find Madame Sadoka with a message "Trouble's arrived."
He didn't know the half of it…

Is it just me or are there times it's really tough to get started on writing.  Once I get started it flows pretty easily, but just starting sometimes feels like a struggle, especially when I've not written for a while.


----------



## Axeboy

*Nope, it's not just you*

I know what you mean; my head works the same way.  I find it really difficult to get started, but don't want to stop once I get rolling!


----------



## ForceUser

Always nice to read another OA story hour. There aren't enough of us!


----------



## Black Omega

ForceUser said:
			
		

> *Always nice to read another OA story hour. There aren't enough of us!  *



Never enough.  But we're slowly growing.  This week I'll stop by your SH for a look.  I'm always borrowing new ideas for my game.


----------



## Black Omega

Meanwhile, at Yasuki Kome's home.  Hiruma Toshiro, Toritaka Kazuyuki, Volar and Mir were greeted with the traditional tea and conversation, though in proper Crab Clan fashion, sake was substituted for tea.  Shocked and stunned indeed was the devious Crab to hear about Madame Sadoka's reward for the group that led to the assault from Ide Naoya.  Certainly, if he had known of it, he assured, he would have sent word immediately.  Sadly, with Madame Sadoka trying to collection 'protection' from every business in town, he and other honest businessmen have had their hands full dealing with her thugs.

"I can't imagine where she got those brutes."  Kome sighed "Certainly from beyond the empire.  Their massive size.  The almost grayish skin tone.  The barbarian weapons.  Their Rokugani is terrible.  I've been hiring help but so far I've not found anyone who can deal with these masked animals.  It does my heart good to be joined here by two strong Crab Samurai.  Working together, we can rid Mimura of this hideous woman!"

Kome mistook the group's grimness with assent on the seriousness of the situation.  And when Toshiro assured "We have every intention of cleaning Sadoka's filth from this town.  Starting with her bar and working our way back to her."  he was overjoyed, though stoically he didn't show it.  And if perhaps Toshiro's voice was a little too hard.  His gaze at the smuggler less than friendly, well, these were dangerous times.  They could be allies and clan mates without being friends.

Kome assigned some men to accompany the group to the Silver Okasan, to assist in 'cleaning the place up'.  The men didn't carry much in the way of weapons, but did have some lumber, hammers and jars of oil.  No doubting there what the nature of their help would be.

------------------------------------------------

Over outside the Blessings of the New Year Inn a couple scruffy ronin waited, leaning casually on their spears as they waited in the midday sun.  Now and then one would mutter out of the corner of his mouth to his friend "Are you *sure* they'll be here?  It's too hot out here and I'd kill for a drink about now."

"They always come into town and stop by this inn.  They'll be here.  They always stop by here to stable their horses and get rooms.  They'll never expect an ambush so soon after entering town."  His friend muttered back.

"Shut up!"  a guttural voice snarled from the covered wagon behind the men. "Focus on the job at hand."  And silently the two ronin waited.  Their prey would be here soon…

------------------------------------------------

A good ways down the street and one block over, the group had come back together.  Verick, Mindra and Kaz related the information they had gained checking out the bar.  Decisively, they decided to wait no time and strike now before the bar was reinforced.  All save Mir.  The young cleric/bard had been feeling there was something wrong…something she was missing for some time.  Finally, the feeling was driving her crazy.  "I need to go commune with the Oak Father."  She murmured "There's something wrong, but I can't put my finger on it…"   Kaz was assigned to guard her while she went off to her meditations.  She *had* been spending a lot of time in town lately…

[DM Note:  This set the trend for the adventure from hell.  Mir and Kas's players couldn't make it for this session.  Next time it would be Volar and Mindra missing.  And the adventure in Mimura stretched out as I made adjustments for all the people missing sessions.]

Walking down the street openly, the group headed to the bar, pausing once it was in sight as they prepared.  "Remember, charge up to the door if you can.  If we can block them at the door they can't use their numbers against us."  The samurai drew their weapons as Volar readied his mage armor and Mindra began buffing Toshiro and Verick up with spells to enhance their strength. Then Verick noticed a look out suddenly run into the Silver Okasan, clearing having spotted the group's preparations.  The group waited until the spells were set, though, Volar adding a shield spell for additional protection before they started against toward the seedy bar.

The delay had been enough, though, and ronin boiled out from the bar, the massive figure with the iron-studded club leading the way.  The samurai yelled their battle cries, matched by the barbarian roar of the masked figure and a resounding "Show us the money!" from the mercenary ronin as the groups came together.  And almost immediately the group missed Kaz's presence in the frontline.  

Toshiro came face to face...well…face to chest with the barbaric masked warrior and almost instantly found himself in trouble as the barbarian batted his katana aside with that iron studded club before bringing it around to bash into his arm with bone breaking force.  Even worse, one of the ronin scored a critically placed hit to a weak point in Toshiro's armor, drawing a heavy flow of blood.  Verick found himself face to face with two ronin, and he twirled his double sword before leaping to the attack.

A web from Volar failed to catch most of the ronin and one who was caught turned out to be a shugenja, his magic calling the Kami's blessings on his side as Mindra healed Toshiro and a magic missile from Volar thudded into the barbarian's chest.  "Get the elf!"  The masked figure roared, then traded heavy blows with Toshiro as the ronin charged on.  Another dangerous his found a chink in Verick's armor but he returned the strike with interest, gaining the upper hand.

Mindra ducked back from a ronin's strike as Volar cast mirror image and suddenly there were five elves casting.  Oh wait, four now as a sword found one Volar and it turned out to be an illusion.  The bloody battle between Toshiro and the masked figure continued almost evenly, with Mindra healing the samurai as the Shugenja tried to keep the barbaric creature in the fight with his own spells.

Verick's double sword slashed out with lightning speed, driving his opponent back as two ronin surrounded Mindra and for the first time the monkey was in for some serious hurt, blood and fur flying as both drew blood with sweeping, two handed strikes.  Another image flicked out as the ronin pressed his attack on the elf and the three remaining Volar's chanted in unison, a triple Scintillating Sphere called down, crackling brightly and striking down one ronin and hurting the masked figure badly.

The masked monster began to tremble, muscles twitching then bulging as he went berserk, his club sweeping down powerfully toward Toshiro.  Only to be stopped cold as the Crab samurai parried, muscles straining, then Toshiro swept his katana back around and down, a ferocious critical strike that caught the barbarian on the forehead, splitting the top part of his mask and covering it with blood.  The masked figure staggered back, lifting a hand to his mask…then slowly fell onto his face, unmoving.

Shocked for a moment, the Shugenja went to heal him, but was caught by a triplicate magic missile from the Volar's and though it only did the damage of one, which was enough to finish him for the fight.

Verick finished his own man quickly, a sweeping strike from low to high nearly sending his opponent's weapon flying, then the other blade slashing back to catch him in the throat, leaving him in a bloody pool on the street.  The last ronin took a swing at the wildly dodging monkey, but then slowly became aware he was the last man standing from his side.  With a wild yell he took off running for his life.

Quick healing was done as Volar checked on the masked figure.  He had been speculating earlier that these mysterious men could be Orcs.  Or perhaps hobgoblins.  He turned out to be a Half-Orc, with slightly Rokugani features but more heavily favoring the Orc side.  In other words, butt ugly.  Volar turned to looting the corpses as the others chased the lasts ronin dregs out of the bar, the smoke filled back room emptying into the street behind through the backdoor as Kome's men finally took action, piling oil soaked wood against the bar.

The group had no part in this, ignoring the arson and just walking away after finishing clearing the area.  Toshiro was feeling good.  The first battle had gone as smoothly as he could have hoped.  He was confident.  He was assured.  He could deal with anything.  Except the four disheveled girls who got in his way.  Fresh from the Silver Okasan's back room and with nothing more to their names than the scanty kimono they wore, they pleaded with Toshiro to protect them from the wicked Madame Sadoka.  Sadoka owned their contracts and even after Toshiro explained they were free to go, they whimpered they were afraid Sadoka would find them again, and she had legal claim on them.  Confronted with four cute girls with big, tear-filled eyes and quivering lips, Toshiro never had a chance.  And maybe the old lady running his house could use a little help…

--------------------------------------

Back at the Blessings of the New Year Inn.  One scruffy ronin looked up into the afternoon sky in puzzlement, then elbowed the other "Hey, were we planning another strike today?  That's a pretty big smoke cloud…"  

The two gazed up into the sky at the black cloud then jumped in surprise as the covering of the wagon was suddenly tossed aside, a massive figure with a toothy mask of black iron towering over them as he gazed upwards as well.  "Shimatta!  Back to the bar, now!"

[DM note:  Whatever you might have heard, Merriam-Webster's Japanese-English dictionary reliably assures me 'Shimatta!' actually means 'Gosh!']


----------



## Ancalagon

Nice!

Very neat battle/setup.  I like the fact that you illustrated that your foes made blunders  (I hate it when the DM runs the enemies as tactical geniuses all the time).

Ancalagon


----------



## Draken Korin

*Rokugan tactics*

Player Comment: 

Actually... I think that the tactical mistake on the part of the bad guys was partly due to the fact that we, as we often do, screwed up the DM's plans by doing something he didn't really expect.

We seem to be really good at that.

Well, not me. Verick is the very model of Law and Order.

Hee.
Draken


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Rokugan tactics*



			
				Draken Korin said:
			
		

> *Player Comment:
> 
> Actually... I think that the tactical mistake on the part of the bad guys was partly due to the fact that we, as we often do, screwed up the DM's plans by doing something he didn't really expect.*



As you often do?  Damned right, and a good thing.  If my players only did what I expected I may as well be writing a novel.  There are times I do want them to go certain directions, but most of the time I try to give them enough rope to hang...um...to give them a little leeway.

In this case, the group had typically stopped by the inn in Mimura before causing trouble.  The Sadoka knew this, so they planned on it.  And the group picked a good time to change their usual pattern.  No worries, the group has some tougher fights ahead, and not all of it goes smoothly for them.

*



			Well, not me. Verick is the very model of Law and Order.
		
Click to expand...


*  Well, it's not long before something happens that changes Verick's approach just a little bit.  In fact, think I'll work on that now.


----------



## Black Omega

As the ambushers ran back toward the bar the group returned to Yasuki Kome's to report, the four ex-courtesans in two.  And only then did they move on to the Blessings of the New Year Inn.  As always, the décor had a unusual spider-oriented theme but the innkeeper was more than happy to see them again, waving off any attempt to pay for rooms with a cheerful "No matter, no matter.  It's free again.  Welcome back!"

The group settled in for dinner, Kaz opting for sake while the rest played it safe and stayed with tea.  In the corner a massive, hulking figure watched.  One the group remembered well.  Chen, the mountainous monk they had fought when they first visited the Inn.  The tense silence lingered as Chen finished his own meal, then lifting his staff, the metal rings jangling, he started over toward their table.

Looming over them, the 6'5", burly monk glared from face to face before surprisingly bowing to Volar.  "I thought you would return here.  I've been looking forward to seeing you again, Volar-sama.  Thank you for the lesson in our last meeting.  Before I left the temple, my master said I must seek enlightenment in darkness and understanding in weakness.  I was strong enough to nearly pound a samurai's head through the floorboards here."  He rumbled, offering a bow in Toshiro's direction "But was helpless before you.  I believe I understand a little better now.  I owe you a favor."

The monk was just moving to return to his seat when spontaneously Volar said "Would you care to become my student?"  Surprised, the monk looked back to him.  "I don't have any right now and I'm sure I have more I can teach you.  There are forms of enlightenment other than found in the Empire."

The massive monk took a moment to consider before bowing once again "I accept.  Where do we start, sensei?"

In truth, Volar had doubts about the intelligence of the monk, but it's always nice to have someone to order around.  He might come in handy.  Volar took Chen back to his room and started him on the very basics of Wizardry  "This is a scroll.  You'll be making many of these for me…"

While Volar got busy teaching his new student Mindra retired to his room as well.  His thoughts had often been on the pearl recovered from that city.  A Naga pearl, he had discovered recently.  But still, he knew little of what that really meant.  Taking the large pearl out, he studied the intricate carvings over the lustrous white surface.

He had communed with the spirits of many other objects…why not this?  How dangerous could it be?  Softly chanting, the peaceful monkey sent his thoughts drifting…reaching out to the spirit of the pearl.  With a sudden, surprisingly wrench contact was made and he lost all awareness of his surroundings.

Down in the main area, Verick and Toshiro welcomed back Kaz and Mir.  Mir's own communing had gone well and she come to a decision.  When they got back to Bugaisha she would ask Lord Jyaku for an area where she could set up a shrine to the Oak Father.  What harm could it be to ask…

While the four plotted, one of the girl's 'rescued' earlier came by, her hips showing a well-practiced wiggle.  "Toshiro-sama…" she murmured, "We were talking back in our room and we might have some information you can use.  "One of us was 'talking' with a guard for that akujo Sadoka last night.  She has a shipment of sake and other 'supplies' arriving in the morning.  Some people are sent out to meet with them and bring the wagon into town themselves."  Real venom in the girl's voice now as she hisses "If you stopped that, it would -really- piss the boke-baba off!"

The group brightened up at this, Verick the first to start asking questions "Hey, have you seen the big, masked guys with Sadoka?  What can you tell us about them?"

The girl winced "They are huge!  Massive!  And -not- very nice.  It's freaky how they keep the masks on through -everything-.  They speak really bad Rokugani, I'm sure they are barbarians and just hiding it with the masks.  I'm sure one of them will be at the meeting, it's really important.  Sadoka won't go, herself.  But she'll only send a few guys she trusts."

Toshiro nodded, then hhmmed "And where does Sadoka keep you girls?  She must have a place to stash you away."

The girl nodded sorrowfully "It's a real dive.  A warehouse she keeps sake and other stuff at.  We have little locked rooms."

The girl confirmed where the warehouse was as well as the time the delivery should be coming, and where exactly, a grove of trees just outside town.  Then Toshiro thanked the girl and sent her back to her room.

Toshiro was restless, as was Verick and the two who had missed the fight at the bar.  In the end they decided to make a raid that night, before even worrying about the shipment.  Volar was invited as well, but declined.  He was enjoying having a student so teach. Mindra…well, the magic monkey was staring intently into his pearl and didn't answer.

So it turned out to be Toshiro, Verick, Kaz and Mir. 
[DM note:  Volar's player as gone this week, as was Mindra's.]

Verick went ahead to scout the warehouse, finding two guards posted out front, disguised as bums.  The side alley had a door with a guard as well.  Returning to the group they started to hatch an idea.  But they needed a distraction.  Something to fix attention on the front of the warehouse.  Their first thought was using a wagon borrowed from the old man at the Blessings of the New Year inn.  That was discarded quickly since he'd been nice to them and they expected the wagon to get destroyed.

Then they hit on borrowing a wagon and driver from Kome.  He was a smuggler; he was bound to have a few.  In fact, Yasuki Kome was happy to help with the plan and offered the services of Gyo, his best wagon 'driver'.  Gyo was a cheerful man with a big man and the smell of someone who spent a lot of time working with horses.  He listened seriously to the group's plan, then finally nodded "Riding in front of the warehouse is a little risky, but no trouble.  I'm used to creating distractions for town guards; this isn't all that different.  Don't expect me to help much in the fighting, but I'll be a great distraction!"  He promised cheerfully.

As stealthily as they could the group got into position, waiting on Gyo.  It wasn't long before a drunken wagon driver came driving along, singing an improbably song about a wagon driver and a female samurai, in a loud, off key voice.  The two guards in front slide their hands to their swords, clearly suspicious.  One looked around as the other was drawn into an argument with the drunken driver.

The clamor was enough for the group's limited stealth to get them to the far end of the alley.  Carefully, they took aim with their bows at the two guards there.  The guards made an easy target, both looking toward the front of the warehouse as well. They let fly, Mir and Toshiro bringing down their guard with expertly placed arrows.  The other guard was shocked to see two arrows thunk into the wood of the warehouse just beyond his face.  He glanced back quickly and was about to give a yell as the second volley of arrows put an end to him.

[DM Note:  Sneak attack round, Verick and Kaz both rolled nat 1's.  Good thing they won init. ]

As the argument grew more comical out front the group rushed to the door, Verick picking the lock quickly.  Then he yanked open the door just as someone was whispering, "Hey, could it be trapped?"

A loud clatter from inside was the answer and the fight was on.  Toshiro and Kaz rushed to the front, attacking the guards there as Kaz and Mir ran inside, into a volley of arrows from guards inside.  The battle of the warehouse was short and sweet.  Kaz took a number of arrows before closing with the archers, Mir providing cover fire and healing as needed.  Outside, Verick and Toshiro drove the guards back with a flurry of slashes.  On guard bumped into the wager and in a flash, Gyo pulled a tanto from a sheath dangling from a cord inside his tattered kimono, pulled the guard's head back by his helmet and slashed his throat before tucking the weapon away again just as fast.  One guard down and Toshiro and Kaz quickly finished off the other.

Joining the battle inside, the group finished off the archers easily and paused to take inventory.  Barrels of sake, bags of rice, and in smaller packets what was clearly some type of drug.  Kome was on the scene quickly as well, once it was safe.  Toshiro and Verick were clear a lot of the sake and rice should go to the Innkeeper at their inn, but Kome could have the rest.  Except for the drugs, they would have to be destroyed.

Maintaining his reputable facade, Kome agreed grudgingly.  Even without the drugs, he stood to make a handsome profit from it all and that put him in a truly expansive mood.  Profit was his life.  While everything was getting worked on, he took Toshiro and Verick aside "I'm thankful for all the help you've been with this.  I don't want to make a big deal of this, but please accept these gifts."  Each of the four was given gold as well as a lacquered box of torinaga rice brandy for the group.  The finest in the land, a secret recipe only he and a few others know.

As the group walked back to their inn they were silent, until finally Verick looked over to Toshiro and admitted "Kome's been fair to us, even if he's a criminal.  I think we should give him a chance to leave town instead of just attacking him when we're done with Sadoka."  Toshiro and the others agreed after only a brief discussion.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, Mindra's meditations were running away with him.  In his first attempt to commune with the pearl, the item has proved even more powerful than suspected.  The gentle monkey's mind was drawn into a vision that seemed, smelled, even felt totally real.  First an image of the Orc-like creature he'd helped fought outside the bar.  Then an image of three more, all in masks still.  One holds a great black foreign looking two-handed sword and as you watch flames spread along the blade.  Another is not clad in armor and lightning crackles around him.  Then the scene turns hazier...as if you can see through the figures…and behind them another figure, much much larger…he too is wearing a demon mask, a truly hideous thing with a great toothy mouth and as you watch the mask seems to change and shift as if it were alive.  Around the figure is dark village, a secluded place of great darkness tucked away somewhere in the hills.

Then with a high pitched screech the monkey snapped out of the vision, leaping up high to the roof overhead, hanging by his tail as he looked around in confusion, panting for breath.  Just a vision…just a vision…
--------------------------------------------------------------------
The group slept, though only a little while for some, it was late when they got back from the raid.  And in the early morning hours before they were to be awakened, Verick heard a tapping at his window.  Double sword at ready he peeked out and found Gyo hiding close by the window.  Beyond him there was a glow beyond the buildings that could almost be dawn, except it was a little early.  Gyo hissed softly "There was a raid on the sake works just after you hit the warehouse!  That's where the hiretsukan were!  It's burning now…"

[DM Note:  This was really a one off session.  We had to play in a different place and with a good number of people missing.  Gyo is an example of a character I hadn't even planned on making, but the group needed a driver.  A few people turned out to like him.  So I had to gave him a name.  Gyo is just the first kanji of Gyosha, a Japanese word for driver, and means 'driving a horse'.  A handy mnemonic to remember him by. And now, off to Gencon.  I'll post more once I'm back.]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

I've been wondering what to do about my century mark. The answer I came up with is to post here in hopes we might see more.


----------



## Ancalagon

I too, await a new post!

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Ok..ok..

There are parts I might skim on.  Otherwise we might never catch up.  But the hint is taken, I'll quit being so lazy.  Believe me, alot has happened since this last update.


----------



## Black Omega

"I was sent over to let you know, the Sake Works was hit last night.  And the Inn is being watched by Sadoka's men on all sides."  Gyo whispered, looking around warily.

"How's Kome-san?"  Verick asked "How bad many men were killed in the attack?"

Gyo shook his head "Kome-sama was out the door at the very first attack." He murmured, voice carefully neutral "He wasn't hurt.  But several men were killed.  It's getting pretty critical fast."

Verick nodded grimly "Let Kome know, we have a plan to hit Sadoka again this morning.  I can't give out details.  Just let him know we have a plan." Then Verick looked out past Gyo into the pre-dawn twilight "What about the guy watching this side of the Inn?"

"He was in a wagon accident."  Gyo admitted matter of factly "I'll let Kome-sama know what's up."  

"Sure.  And for your trouble…"  Verick tossed a koku to Gyo, the golden coin disappearing in a flash, followed by the driver himself blending into the twilight shadows.
-------------------------------------------------------------
"You say the wagon just drove by at breakneck speed and ran him down?"  The local magistrate asked dubiously, "I can't see why he didn't hear it coming and just get out of the way."

The two vegetable vendors both shook their heads "The driver was a madman, I was watching from the side.  Old Ishida here barely got out of the way himself."  The other peasant bobbing his head in eager agreement.

"And you didn't get a good look at the driver?" the magistrate asked in an incredulous tone.

"Oh no!  I was too busy diving for cover at the time!"  Ishida stated.  

"And the wagon was already past by the time I looked out, I only saw his back.  Probably some driver running late and trying to make up lost time to Bugaisha.  I'd check a local Inn; you'll probably find some guy took off early."  The other peasant helpfully suggested.

"I suppose…" the magistrate muttered suspiciously.  Whatever further questions might have lingered in his mind, he didn't ask.  The vegetable vendors certainly didn't say.
---------------------------------------------------------
The grove where the meeting was to take place was an hour's ride east of Mimura.  The group left early to find a good spot for the ambush, enjoying a peaceful ride over the rolling grassy plains before arriving at  the copse of trees.  The slow approach of winter had turned the leaves a vivid array of brown, red and yellow but few enough leaves had fallen at this point, making stealth a little easier.  Loaning Verick his spyglass so he could act as lookout, Volar outlined his plan.  First a rope was tied around Mindra's waist, and then from that other ropes, each a precise length of five feet,  were attached to the other party members.  Mir's was just along enough for her to crawl up onto a branch over the party.  Then as a wagon approached the grove, Verick rushed back, tied on his rope.  And then Volar cast his spell, his hands weaving a pattern of exact symbols in the air, and slowly everyone faded from view, turning translucent then fading totally invisible.  Volar explained quickly, his voice now coming from thin air "You can see yourself, but don't worry, no one else can.  We'll wait here silently, listen in on them then strike.  This spell only works until you attack or get more than 10 feet from the monkey."  

"Vanara."  Mindra's voice corrected.

"From Mindra."  Volar settled on before falling silent, the wagon rattling up into the grove.

Two men acted as guards for the wagon, one driving.  Both were armed with bow and katana, light armor fastened over plain tan kimonos.  They had the scuffy look of men who had traveled far while avoiding villages.  Impatiently they waited, until finally one said "you know, my brother in law loves places like this, he's a carpenter and…"

"Heard that story.  A million times.  Just shut up."  The other cut in quickly before ignoring his partner again.  

They were not left waiting long, the rumble of horsemen was soon heard, approaching fast from Mimura.  The silent one took out a spyglass to watch then nodded to his more talkative partner "It's them."

The riders turned out to be three men in the stripped down heavy armored called partial armor.  The fourth wore no armor at all.  The largest of the new arrivals wore a black iron mask, a trolllike face with snarling teeth.  As the new arrivals rode up, the masked man waved over to the wagon "Oi, Taka!  Glad you made it.  How are things at home?"

The less talkative of the bowmen shrugged casually "The same.  How are things going here?  Kome dead yet, Krall?"

The masked figure shook his head "He's got some new allies.  Wooz says one must be a wizard.  Another's a money who does spells.  Sadoka says one is a samurai who gave her trouble in the past, a Crab named Toshiro.  We'll get them taken care of though, will just take a little longer."

Taka nodded "Make sure you recover the wizards book after you kill him.  Wooz will know what to look for.  Check the monkey as well, maybe…he can't be a familiar, so maybe he's learning.  If he has a book get it as well.  Kill them all.  Sadoka giving you any trouble?"

Krall snorts "She knows why she's winning the war.  She'll do as she's told once we win."

Taka simply nodded and as a pouch of money was passed over to his partner, the talkative fellow started to chat over local gossip of home.  The names meant little to the group but it was quickly obvious wherever they were from was not a very pleasant place.

At this point, a minor problem in the group's plan was becoming obvious.  They were close enough to hear the men clearly.  So they could be heard if they talked as well.  And there was no prearranged signal to start the ambush.  Mindra could feel tugs at the other ropes attached to him as people moved around.  From one direction was heard the quiet rasp of a sword unsheathing.  From another direction the creak of wood.  And then just as the two groups were about to go their separate ways, Toshiro struck, flickering into view as his arrow flew, striking the guard the money was given to.

Neither side was really ready for that sudden attack, but recovered quickly.  From somewhere came a Crab Clan warchant and the thrumming of drums.   Kazuyuki sliced through the rope tied to him and charged forward, his invisibility falling away as he ran up to one of the mounted ronin, hacking the man with his katana.    Verick gave a yell, his own bowshot also striking the guard with the gold.  The ronin and guards quickly armed themselves, Krall drawing out two wickedly curved knives as he hopped off his horse.  The ronin drawing their katana, the bowman readying their bows.  And Taka spoke briefly "Kuroya."  Black Arrow?  The group only had a moment to ponder what he could mean before both men drew forth arrows the color of soot and fired.  Both Toshiro and Verick were struck by the unerring bolts that seemed to ignore armor.  Verick felt something wrong immediately, a chill that was just starting to creep into his bones as he yanked the arrow free.  Toshiro was slower and by the time the arrow pulled from his shoulder, black blood ran from the wound and he felt a fever starting.

Toshiro tossed the arrow aside in disgust and fired again, his arrow striking the guard from the wagon, the third arrow enough to kill him.  From nothingness, chanting started and to the surprise of both sides, a squat creature appeared suddenly, it's large, blunt nose burning red hot.  It charged Taka but failed to hit.  Kaz stayed on the move, rushing the shugenja and slashing deeply into his body as Verick did the same to Krall, rushing in, twirling his double sword before striking true.  As the shugenja retreated hastily, the two ronin surrounded Kaz, attacking as one and drawing blood.  Taka calmly took a step back, an arrow catching the beast between the eyes, then burning up into a wisp of smoke.  Krall flourished his won weapons, a fast bat of a knife knocking Verick's double sword just enough to the side for the two knives to get inside his guard, one drawing a gout of blood from his throat, the other digging deeply into his side at a weakspot where the armor protected least.

[DM Note:  Two hits, two criticals confirmed.  And my evil dice almost got another PC.]

Sweat already forming on his forehead from the growing fever, Toshiro dropped his bow and swept out his katana as he charged to Verick's aid.  Carefully, Volar slipped mostly behind a tree before chanting, his outstretched hands calling down a Slow over the ronin, Krall, and Shugenja.  And within seconds all but the Shugenja felt their body's slowing…as if they were moving in molasses.  Furiously, the masked figure growled "Spells won't save you, punk.  Face me like a man!"

The war chants went on as Mir waited for a chance to shoot the Shugenja in mid spell.  A chance she never got to do, since Kaz ignored the ronin, charging after the Shugenja again, and one more slash of his katana sent the spellcaster's head tumbling to the ground.  Verick's double sword struck, a point sliding past Krall's defenses and through his breastplate.  But the powerful man's counter attack drew a line of blood along Verick's arm and the young man started to feel faint from loss of blood.  Kaz paid for ignoring the two ronin as they flanked him again.  He parried one, but the other's blade stabbed into his back.  Calmly dodging another attack of the molten nosed creature, Taka stepped back and shot two arrows into it, and finally the creature later identified by Volar as a Thoqqua lay still.

Luckily for Verick, Toshiro arrived at his battle, the Crab Samurai's blade hacking into Krall.  As Toshiro's vision blurred with the fever, the iron mask seemed to move, as if the face was real.  Enranged beyond all measure, the massive man went bezerk, Krall lashing out with one knife stabbing into Toshiro this time as Verick slipped in from the side, double sword scoring a blood his to Krall's side.  Still hiding behind his tree, Volar chanted again, hair standing up as if a static electric charge was building, then with a gesture a crackling ball of energy flew into the area of Kaz and the two ronin, zapping all three with electricity, leaving them smoldering.  Though the ronin were in worse shape than the burly Crab.  

A enraged Krall traded a last series of blows with Toshiro and Verick, losing ground steadily.  Then Volar flicked a minor gesture, a rain of three energy bolts thudding into the masked man's body.  Krall shuddered, then slowly slumped to the ground and Toshiro jumped in to cleave Krall's head from his body, the finishing stroke.  Kaz twirled, katana flashing as he finished off one ronin then the other in short order.  Seeing Taka ready to flee, a dizzy Verick stumbled forward, knowing he could never reach the man in time.  So with a great sweeping move he threw his double sword at the man, the two glittering blades flashing in a circle…then one thudded into the ground at the surprised Taka's feet.  Sneering, Taka snatched up the sword then yelled "Inbisibaru!"  and vanished from sight.  A last flurry of attacks on that spot failed to draw blood and Taka escaped.

Mindra and Mir were quick to work healing Verick and Kaz after Toshiro waved them off, saying "They need the healing a lot more than I."  His voice strong...but his muscles slowly turning to water as the fever grew and the world swam before his eyes.  Volar and Verick made a last sweep of the area to try and track Taka down, but with no luck.  Finally Volar decided to go back and check on the dead bowman...and that heavy pouch he was given.  Not so mysteriously, the pouch had also disappeared.  Removing Krall's facemask revealed a truly ugly halforc…one ugly even by the standards of that race, and seemingly a little more orc than human.

Gathering back together the group reviewed their assets.  Volar admitted he'd used almost all his spells.  Mindra and Mir were both low as well.  If they went back to town now and got into a fight, it could get very nasty.  Volar looked over to Toshiro, asking "So, what do you think, Toshiro-san?"

Toshiro mumbled "I...I think...town…winter…"  and then without another sound he fell over onto his face, unmoving.


----------



## Black Omega

Mindra and Mir were on the job quickly, checking Toshiro out.  The wound from his arrow was revealed to be blistered and black, a yellowish pus leaking slowly from the terrible wound.  The wound puzzled them, but Toritaka Kazuyuki of the Crab Clan knew a tainted wound when he saw one.  A shugenja would need to treat this wound, within the next few days.

With Toshiro is such a delicate state it was decided to postpone returning to Mimura until the next morning and hope no one came looking for them in the mean time.  The day passed peacefully, Toshiro tossing and turning in his troubled sleep but at least his condition did not seem to be worsening.  A few wagons and riders passed by along the road by the grove, but none paused to check out the area.  By the next morning the group had refreshed their spells but Toshiro's condition was starting to get worse, his dreams more troubled.  After some consultation a plan was hatched.

Mir would disguise herself with her magic and start off first, taking Toshiro to the temple so he could be healed.  The others would follow in the wagon.  A search of the wagon had revealed casks of sake and hidden compartment filled with opium.  

Disguising herself as an old woman, Mir rode on ahead, leading a horse with Toshiro's fevered form slung over it.  Approaching the gate, there wasn't even a guard on duty to check on her.  Evidently it was becoming dangerous to be a magistrate, however minor.  Who was there was Gyo, seated casually on his wagon, watching the gate.  As Mir road by he stared a moment then waved her down "Hey, where did you find that samurai?"

"He was near a grove outside town.  I'm taking him to the temple."  The aged woman that was Mir replied.

"Is he alive or dead?  Were there any others there?  Any idea what happened to him?"  Gyo demanded, growing more animated.

"He's alive, but barely.  I didn't see any others, I have no idea if there was anyone around.  But if they were they were well hidden.  He's ill.  I have no idea what happened to him."  Aged Mir commented sadly.

"Don't worry, Oba-san.  I know what happened.  And those responsible will suffer."  Gyo murmured angrily before driving his wagon off.

The trip to the temple was uneventful enough.  The shugenja immediately took Toshiyo in and tended to his wound.  The next day would determine Toshiro's fate, the Shugenja informed Mir.  But he was optimistic.

Volar, Yukiyo, Verick, Kaz, and Mindra meanwhile had been preparing.  Volar had prepared certain illusions to make the others look like the ronin guards.  Verick would be disguised as the masked warrior, Krall.  Mindra used his amulet to look rokugani and put on the appropriate armor.  Thus disguised as the men who had ridden from Mimura the previous day, the group returned.

They passed through the gate without trouble, but then a cheerful voice called out "Excuse me, gentlemen!  I think your sake may have a leak!  You might want to stop and check on that!"

As the group looked back they saw Gyo driving a wagon up close.  A number of wooden crates were neatly arranged in the back, lumpy canvas draped over them to protect whatever was in there from the sun.  Presumably.  As the wagon rattled closer and moved to pass, Gyo rapped the crates with his whip.  The others watched in concern, Verick's eyes widening under the concealing mask.  Then thinking quickly, he plucked a golden koku from his pouch and tossed it to Gyo, calling out "For your trouble!"

Now it was Gyo's turn to look surprised as he snatched the golden coin out of the air.  Then quickly he reined in the wagon and leaned back to do say something under the tarp.  Without incident the group rode on, making a point of the town seeing them before driving very obviously to Kome's warehouse.  Thanks to Mir, they were welcomed inside, sending an apparent message that some of Sadoka's people were switching sides.  Not long afterwards Gyo arrived, a number of bowmen revealed to have been hiding under the tarp.

Kome arrived not long after, dressed in his silken kimono of dark blue, the Yasuki mon displayed ostentatiously in gold.  Even though the smoke trail from his burning sake works still drifted up into the sky, the oily merchant was in an abnormally cheerful mood, inviting the group for a pleasant lunch.  He had arranged for some rumors to be spread that supported the group's little trick with the disguises.  The current perception was that Sadoka was not on the losing end.

It didn't take long for Madame Sadoka to respond.  A guard reported in that afternoon with a flyer that had been posted around town, a challenge from Sadoka to Kome for a final showdown that evening in front of the still blazing sake works.  Though it was a cool, autumn afternoon, the group could not miss the sweat that sprang up on Kome's brow.  Nervously he glanced to his fellow Crab Samurai first "Kazuyuki-san, this is our chance to finish it.  We should meet them.  She'll throw everything at us; if we win it's the end of her in this city.  Everyone will know what happens.  We...dare not refuse."

As so often in the past, it was left to the group's samurai to decide.  Solemnly, Toritaka Kazuyuki agreed and the group set to making preparations for the fight.  Kome summoned as many ronin as he could spare; a scraggly, disreputably looking group of men who seemed far from confident in the coming fight.  Volar, Verick and the others made plans on for the night.  Torches were posted out away from the burning building to extend the range of Volar's sharp Elven vision even further.  Kome hatched a plan to deceiver Sadoka even further.  Since the war was over if he died…someone should impersonate him.  Putting on his most winning, salesman smile Kome approached Kaz with the suggestion Kaz should wear Kome's own personal armor.  It would be a great honor for the merchant and keep the other side from targeting him with their first attacks.

Kaz refused the request in less than polite terms. But Volar was willing to help.  An illusion could be cast in the image of Kome to stand out front and trigger whatever devious trap Sadoka no doubt had in mind.  This suggestion Kome agreed to eagerly, even posing in his armor so Volar could make the image more true to life.

That evening the group arrived, a little before the appointed time.  The illusion of Kome was prepared and cast.  But just to be safe, the nervous Crab merchant had also convinced one of his ronin to wear his armor…just to be safe.  Whatever good will Yasuki Kome had built with his previous generosity was quickly being eroded by his apparent fright over this challenge.  Settled in with the fire at their backs, as Kome's suggestion, there was only one direction they could be attacked from.  Ronin to the front in a haphazard line, spell casters to the back and side the group waited.  Kome assured Kaz and friends they would have ample warning of Sadoka's approach, he had set a few men out in the evening's darkness to watch.

In silence they waited, the stillness of the night finally broken by a loud cry off in the darkness.  A few minutes later, another was heard.  Evidently the lookouts had not been sufficiently well hidden.  It was Volar who saw the approaching group first.  A few figures could be easily picked out:  Madame Sadoka's aged form, the two massive figures in iron masks.  Even with that, Sadoka's faction was outnumbered two to one by Kome's.  

Pausing out of the sight of the others, the leaner of the masked figures gestured, weaving a spell Volar recognized as clearly arcane, a rarity in Rokugan.  White mist boiled up from the ground at the edge of the light, swirling in the nighttime breeze.  From that mist came Madame Sadoka and the others, dramatic effect only slightly spoiled by Volar spotting them before the spell was cast.

"Kome!  You mangy dog, I'm here for the challenge!  Come forward and face me!"  the elderly lady yelled out, drawing a brightly glittering wakizashi from it's black lacquered sheath as she spoke.

"Surrender all your holdings and gold and you will be allowed to leave town alive, old woman!"  Kome yelled back from behind the illusionary image.  "Your challenge is clearly some trick!  You are outmatched.  Accept it and give up!"  Whatever lingering respect the group had possessed for Kome evaporated with those words.  But they were given little time to reflect on Kome's 'practicality'.  The groups faced each other in the night, the flickering light of the burning sake works bathing the scene.  Then with a loud yell Sadoka's group charged.


----------



## Ancalagon

aaah, samurai showdown, with the heroes in the middle.

Was Toshiro's player absent, or did he get to play an NPC?

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Toshiro's player let me know ahead of time he'd be missing that week.  Toshiro had already failed a save against the tainted arrow, so I made the effect a little more severe and had him collapse from the wound the next week.  I don't think there was a single session of the group in Mimura that didn't involve someone missing, so I got alot of practice at this.


----------



## Black Omega

With a mighty yell, Madame Sadoka's men rushed toward Yasuki Kome's waiting ronin.  Their tactics were quickly apparent as the smaller of the masked figures and one of the ronin peeled off to flank Kome's defensive line.  The charge did not get far, however, as Volar pulled an egg out from a pouch.  Quickly the moon elf chanted, cradling the egg in his hands, then with a swift move he crushed it.  Instead of a gooey mess, a green-yellow mist rushed out from the egg, enveloping the charging ronin in a mass of noxious fumes.  Volar was rewarded with the sounds of retching, Sadoka among the poor souls affected.

Many emerged unaffected though; among them the massive masked man from Mindra's vision.  A leering demon mask with a toothy grin wrought in black iron covered his face, and at a word flames rippled along the length of his barbarian style great sword.  The hulking warrior rushes right at the image of Yasuki Kome, cleaving it in half with a single mighty stroke.  Much to his disappointment the image simply flickered from view and the snarling warrior turned his attention to the figure in Kome's armor further back.  Off to the side, Yukiyo started to launch arrow after arrow, finding someone had cast some sort of magical protection from arrows on Sadoka and the one visible Shugenja.  But the ronin were more vulnerable.  Verick used his borrowed katana to parry an attack, slashing the ronin terribly in return before feigning a panicked retreat to draw the warrior more into Kome's men.

Mindra summoned a wolf and siced him on the Shugenja, the animal nipping at the spell caster's heels and bringing him to the ground easily.  Mir chanted in her singsong voice, her eyes fixed on the imposing masked figure and despite everything else, he came to find himself charmed with the lovely young woman.  From the mists a bowman stepped out, one the group knew well.  Taka still had Verick's double sword slung over his back.  Taka zeroed in on the best bowman on the other side, Yukiyo, and scored a hit.  Then calmly he stepped back into the mists to ready another arrow.  Kazuyuki came face to face with three ronin.  They looked ready to mob him but one, a stone faced man, waved the other two away "Go help Beekta with Kome.", he growled "This one is mine.  I'm Ogura.  I'm a ronin, as was my father and his father.  But do not think that means I lack courage or skill."  Kaz didn't even bother with his own name, the no nonsense Crab simply flourishing his sword in salute then closing into sword range, sparks flying as the katana met.

From there the battle turned into a furball.  Here a Sadoka fighter cut down a Kome ronin.  There a Sadoka man fell with a knife stuck between his shoulder blades.  Between times falling to the dirt courtesy of the wolf, the Shugenja summoned up a swirl of air spirits around Volar, little stings and distractions making it tougher for him to cast spells.  Yukiyo traded arrows with Taka and found, much to her frustration, he too was protected by magic from arrows.  The huge, iron masked figure savagely hacked through a guard, his fiery sword bashing the fake Kome's katana aside, then splitting his helmet as well as the head beneath.  At almost the same moment, the smaller of the masked men got into position, his hands held out as he chanted, electricity crackling around him before a lightning bolt erupted down the line, mostly striking Kome men as well as half frying Mindra while he was busy healing Yukiyo.  Yukiyo and Verick were too agile for the lightning bolt, dancing out of the way.  

Verick threw himself at the masked wizard in a flash but the ronin yojimbo got in the way and the wizard readied his own falchion, double-teaming the young man, driving him back.  Kaz and Ogura traded slashes, Ogura blocking an overhead stroke then slashing into Kaz's leg.  Kaz wobbled but came right back, another powerful overhead cut sending the ronin to the ground in a bloody mess, but the shugenja managed to kick away the wolf long enough to reach over and heal him.  Madame Sadoka was still recovering from the effects of the stinking cloud, but luckily she was still under the effect of that protective spell as Mir's arrows added to Yukiyo's, already sticking out of her heavy silk kimono.  

As Verick was running into trouble with his two, Volar popped into view, gesturing as he rubbed a little butter between his fingertips.  And suddenly the ground beneath Verick's opponents turned as slick as ice, or perhaps grease.  The yojimbo fell to his back, though the spell caster kept his balance well enough to retreat from the slippery area.  His partner was not so lucky, and Verick was able to pin him to the ground with his katana, twisting it before sweeping it up and back down to lop off the man's head.  And still Kazuyuki and Ogura fought on, the newly rejuvenated Ogura forcing Kaz on the defensive with a series of fast strokes.  A block followed by a left handed smash to the face staggered Ogura but he came with a swirling strike that pushed Kaz's sword off to the side and a stab that went into Kaz's belly and out the other side.  As the katana was twisted and pulled free Kaz slowly collapsed in a pool of blood.  Only to be revived as Mindra dashed up, calling upon the healing power of the spirits to heal the grievous wound.

By this time Yukiyo had circled the back of the battle to get out of Taka's line of sight and was pumping precisely aimed arrows into Sadoka's men., dropping one with a shot to the throat.  Verick circled the greased area to get at the masked wizard, clearly outclassing him in swordplay, hacking two bloody slices into him with lightning speed.  The wizard stood his ground and started to chant, summoning what would not doubt have been a truly terrifying spell.  We'll never know what it was, however, as his concentration broke at that crucial moment, giving Verick the opening he needed and one final stroke that starting at ground level sliced through the wizard, leaving his two halves falling slowly to the ground.  Seconds late, the huge masked figure hacked through a last Kome ronin then hit Verick from the side, his flaming great sword dealing the young Lion a terrible wound.  At least the flames cauterized the wound…

Looking over the dead body of his partner, the masked figure threw back his head and howled, muscles bulging…veins throbbing…unmistakable signs of a berserk.  Mir kept trying to talk him away from the battle, but while he seemed unwilling to attack her, Verick and Yukiyo were close at hand.  As Taka stepped from his misty cover, another arrow was sent into the battle, first into Mindra, then two more skewering his wolf after the Shugenja was tripped yet one more time.  Seeing his chance, the disguised Kome struck, sliding around the edge of the battle and running up to the downed shugenja, hacking the man to bits with less skilled but energetic strokes.

The berserk figures fiery sword dealt Verick another wound and the young Lion knew he could not take another and live.  And yet...the sight of the cowardly Kome taking that chance infuriated him beyond all control.  Retreating suddenly, Verick ran close to the burning sake works for cover and pointed over to Kome, yelling out loudly "That's Yasuki Kome!  He's hiding from you!  He's the man you want, in the dark blue armor!"

Kome's eyes grew wide with kimono wetting fear as the hulking man charged him, that great sword nearly chopping Kome's arm off in one stroke.  Kome knew he could not take another hit and thought quickly, retreating around the still raging Kaz-Ogura duel, placing Kaz between and the raging maniac…hopefully buying him enough time to escape into the darkness.  An Acid Arrow whizzed past Kome's shoulder, nearly striking it's true target, Ogura, but instead sailing off into the night as Volar continued to be troubled by the distracting spirits.

The fight between Ogura and Kaz was entering its final stage, both men covered with blood from a dozen wounds, only the most serious healed.  Kaz raised his katana high and swung, a might blow that Ogura cleverly side stepped and as the follow through left Kaz stumbling to the ground Ogura threw himself forward.  Then cried out loudly as Kaz suddenly went into a roll toward him, taking his legs out from under him as the ronin crashed to the ground as well.  Both men went for their swords, desperate to get in the first stroke before the other recovered…but Ogura's sword was just a second faster, slamming into Kaz's helmet and sending him to the ground unmoving.  

Seeing his cover lost, Kome gave a whimpering yell.  Briefly.  Then the raging masked man was on him, jumping over Kaz's corpse and slicing Kome's head off with one savage stroke.  With the death of the real Kome, his men lost what little courage they had left and fled into the night.  Sadoka had only now recovered from the debilitating effects of the stinking cloud and had precious seconds to savor Kome's death and her own victory.

Mindra rushed forward to check on Kaz and Ogura used his sword as a cane to stand, staggering even from that slight effort.  Slowly he raised his sword for a lethal attack on the monkey.  Volar chanted, fingers weaving a complex series of gestures.  But the magic missile died before being born as a distracting spirit picked that moment to sting Volar's eye and he lost the spell.  Ogura laboriously raised the sword, ready to stroke…then an arrow spouted out of his chest.  His eyes had time only to widen in surprise before another lodged in his throat, Yukiyo's deadly aim finally killing the stubborn ronin.

Verick was the one up to the front first to confront Sadoka and she glared at him, her wakizashi recovered.  "You won't find me so easy to kill, you snotnosed punk!  I'll fight you to the end!"  she hissed and swung.  At the same moment Taka stepped free of the lingering mist and took aim with one of the deadly black arrows.  His arrow struck Verick just a split second before Sadoka's own stab nearly finished Verick off.  But that was Sadoka's last chance, Verick standing his ground, yanking the black arrow from his body before a single swing of his sword ended Sadoka's life.

The massive berserker was aware enough to realize his side had won…and lost.  His blazing eyes turned to Verick, then to Yukiyo, and finally to Mir.

"Come on, the fight's over.  Can't we just leave and talk someplace more private?"  The charming young woman offered.  

Charmed with Mir, the man turned his furious glare to Verick and Yukiyo and growled in a voice almost to thick for words "Attack me and I'll kill you both!"  Then he rushed at Mir, scooping her up in his arms and carrying her off into the night.  Much bloodied, Verick and Yukiyo discretely turned their energies to finishing off Sadoka's men.  Mir could take care of herself, of course.

The arrow to Verick was the last they saw of Taka.  One final look over the battlefield and he retreated into the mist again for the final time.  Hoping against all hope, Mindra turned Kaz's body over and gently eased the split helmet up from his head. Weakly, the Crab samurai moaned, his thick skull and Ogura's own exhaustion having preserved his life.  Spirits swirled over Kaz's body as Mindra chanted, monkey screeches summoning them to pull Kaz back from the brink of death.

Slowly Kaz staggered to his feet and looked over the pile of dead bodies.  Mindra pulled and arrow caked with blood and fur from his own body before answering Verick's strained call for healing.  Yukiyo wiped the blood from her eyes as she stood guard, arrow at ready if any new trouble showed up.  "Looks like we won."  Volar murmured quietly.


----------



## volar

*Very Good, you have a lot to catch up*

Player Comment:

This story goes well. You need to post every 2-3 days to catch up the story. 

Keep up the good work.

- Volar


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Welcome Volar,

I am glad to see you joining us here. Now that you have figured out how to contribute, I'm sure others would love to hear your take on things as well.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

You are Hiruma Toshiro, Samurai of the Crab Clan.  As confused as your thoughts are, you know this for a fact.  But the last you remember you were at the grove with the rest of the group.  But now you are in a tunnel, a hallway built from heavy stone, the only light from the flickering of torches.  From the shadows around you emerge Bakemono, goblins like you fought at the temple in Shinomen Forest.  But these look different, more twisted, and their attacks come faster.  You strike around you with your sword, slicing down monster after monster but some get through and by the time you reach the entrance of the tunnel you are wounded and tired.  A last stroke of your katana slices a goblin in half and you step into the sunlight.

You’ve been here before…in a vision.  It’s the Great Wall of the Crab.  Looking out from it’s height it’s so like a vision you had when you prayed to your sword…swarming hordes of Shadowland creatures covering the landscape, angry reddish arcs of Bloodspeaker spells arcing up from the masses here and there.  Looking over the wall though, instead of the Crab Samurai you saw in your previous vision, there are dead bodies, samurai killed in some great battle, their parts gruesomely strewn over the wall.  And Shadowlands demons…Oni.  In particular, one stands ten feet tall and twice as broad as a man, it’s bulk seething with an aura of fear.  The demons attack and you fight, the sword striking deadly blows all around you but with each slash at the greatest demon, the wounds simply heal and the fear grows, like ice in your blood.  A great blow sends you to the ground, your katana splintering and broken.  And as the hideous creatures loom over you…
-------------------------------
Toshiro awoke with a startled cry, his body drenched in sweat.  The Shugenja he knew from the Temple in Mimura was chanting over him, the room smelling strongly of incense, and a burning pain where the tainted arrow had pierced his shoulder.  The Shugenja smiled, snuffing out the incense burning by the bed “You will recover, Hiruma Toshiro-san.  It was a near thing.  I’ve been chanting over you all day.  An old lady brought you in this morning.  It’s my understanding your friends are facing Madame Sadoka’s group this very night…”

In a flash Toshiro was up, then staggering as the room swam before his eyes “I have to go find them then!”

The Shugenja helped Toshiro into his armor and offered directions to the burning sake works, though it would have been sufficient to say “Follow the glow.”

Toshiro’s strength returned quickly once he was up and around, and he trotted quickly to the scene of the battle, in true samurai fashion, chin up, back straight, hand on his katana.  By the time he arrived, however, all he found was carnage.  Bloody and body parts.  And his friends.  Mindra had expended all his influence over the spirits while healing Kaz, Verick and Yukiyo.  

Now healed, Yukiyo was busy with Volar searching the bodies, pulling off sandles, ripping bloody kimonos off mutilated bodies, all on the off chance the warriors from either side were carrying loose cash to the battle.  Verick simply collected one important thing, a bulge at the back of Sadoka’s heavy kimono revealed a book and collection of notes.  Her ledger, which Lord Shinjo Jyaku had previously asked them to be sure and find.

With that important item tucked away and Yukiyo and Volar satisfied they’d found every bit of gold the group moved on to Kome’s warehouse.  The scene there was chaos, the few fleeing survivors of the battle sure Sadoka’s men were hot on their trail.  The group was able to restore order, to a degree at least.  The jittery guards calmed by the Samurai’s steely confidence.  Volar drew two guards off to the side to ask about Kome’s residence.  It was Gyo who spoke up finally “Hey, where’s Mir-san?”

“She’s ok,” Verick waved the concern off “She was carried off by the huge, masked guy.”

“But…”  the driver sputtered “She’s part of your group!?  Shouldn’t we be searching for her before something awful happens?”

“Eh, don’t worry so much.”  Verick commented, “Whatever happens, she’s probably enjoying…”  the edge in his voice simply adding to Gyo’s confusion before the pragmatic driver decided there was clearly more to Verick and Mir than meets the eye.
--------------------------------------------------
The massive, barbaric figure carried Mir off into the night, his berserk fueled rage lasting longer than Mir would have expected.  Finally he slowed, panting raggedly, several turns through twisted alleyways likely losing any pursuit.  Then he brought her to a small, plain looking house.  The interior was plain but serviceable.  And in the peaceful aftermath of the bloodbath at the Sake house, the massive man settled down to carefully clean off his sword, as much ritual as practical since the flames burn away most blood before it touches the metal.  “Call me Viktor.”  He said after a moment.  And finally he removed the black metal mask, almost hesitantly.  Far from the more orc than man figures the group had seen previously, Viktor’s face was most curious, a strong jaw and slighter fangs clear signs of the halforc side.  But his facial features and pointed ears also seemed to draw heavily on some elven lineage.
---------------------------------------------------
Back at the warehouse, the party split up.  Toshiro and Kaz were returning to the Inn to check on things, and to make sure the girl’s were ok.  Volar, Verick and Mindra were joining two of the guards from the warehouse in checking out Kome’s residence.  The guards admitted Kome was very careful with who he had allowed to even know where his home was, let alone visit it.  And as for what treasures he kept there…they had no idea.

The home was set back into a copse of trees, rather plain and easy to overlook.  The girl who answered the door was quite calm, all things considered.  Perhaps reassured by the sight of the two Kome guards with the elf, talking monkey, and barbarian.  She was joined by three other servant girls, all eager for news of the battle.  They took the shock of Kome’s death quite well, all things considered.  It was Volar who asked “So, do you have any idea what you are going to do after this?”

The girl’s frowned a little, a touch anxious perhaps, though the girl who answered the door assured “We’ll find something.”

“Hiruma Toshiro leads our group.”  Volar lied smoothly “He could use a few more servant girls.  He’s staying at the Inn of the Blessings of the New Year.  You might go talk to him about it.  But before you go…did Kome have any special place he hid things?”

Kome’s lack of loyalty to his followers was repaid again as the girl’s pointed out ‘The room no one is allowed into’.  Then left to collect their belongings…and perhaps a few extra keepsakes.  Once the girl’s were gone, the guards were sent to check over the rest of the house as the three looked over ‘The room no one is allowed in’.  There were several boxes inside, high bulk low value items.  But Volar, Mindra and Verick weren’t fooled by that and after an hour of searching Verick found a hidden compartment.  Carefully, he looked it over as Volar and Mindra slipped out of the room, to give him space.  No traps, Verick decided, setting to work gimmicking the lock.  A few minutes work and with a pop the door was open.  And a greenish gas billowed from the compartment.  Verick’s gasp of surprise drew the gas into his lungs and within seconds the young man had slumped down, snoozing peacefully.  Listening at the door Volar and Mindra heard the hissing of gas and the thump of Verick’s fall.  Mindra was ready to go instead but Volar shook his head “give the gas a minute to disperse.  I’ve not lived 150 years by rushing into the unknown…”
----------------------------------------------
Toshiro and Kaz arrived at the Inn and were greeted by the innkeeper at the door.  Smiling, he seemed very pleased the two samurai had survived the great battle so well.  But before he allowed the two Crab Samurai inside he whispered “I have a Crane samurai visiting.  No real idea who he is but I know how the Crane and Crab get along.  Maybe Sadoka sent for him or something.  Just thought you should know.”

Then bowing repeatedly, the innkeeper allowed them inside.  Volar’s new apprentice, Chen, was seated in the common area, staring at the Crane samurai.  Unlike the Crane the group had met in the past, this one did not bleach his hair white.  In fact, he had a warlike, almost fierce look about him.  He nodded pleasantly to the two Crabs but otherwise gave them little notice.  Tea was served as the innkeeper assured Kaz and Toshiro the girl’s were fine.  There had been no trouble, Chen had been standing guard over the inn that evening.

Finally, the Crane seemed to take notice of Toshiro and Kaz, bowing slightly.  “Sorry to disturb you.  But would you know anything of a…Yasuki Kome?  I understand his sake works are burning even as we speak.  I came a long way to purchase some of his special torinaga brandy.  Speaking to the innkeeper here, it seems I’m out of luck.”

“Kome’s dead, I’m afraid.”  Toshiro coolly responded “He was involved in a gang war and came out the worst for it.”

“Ah, a shame.”  The Crane murmured.

I came from afar
Seeking the finest brandy
But found only ash

The Crane waxed poetic, smiling “I was intending the brandy as a gift for my Lord.  I’m Daidoji Hachi.”

The two Crabs politely introduced themselves, Hachi’s eyes brightening a little “Hiruma Toshiro?  I’ve heard of you…the Honorable Crab.  I’ve been recalled home from Shiro Ide where I was a fencing instructor and responsible for security.  There are some who speak well of you there, Toshiro-san.”

Both Kaz and Toshiro were a little surprised by this, their own disdain for the Ide rather obvious.  Even so, they chatted with Daidoji Hachi for a time before the girl’s from Kome’s residence finally arrived.  With one girl acting very obviously as leader they homed in on Toshiro, sniffling a little, looking terribly upset.  “Toshiro, we’ve come to you for help.  You understand, with Kome dead we have no place to go.”  The lead girl pouted pitifully, acting on Volar’s suggestions.

“But...I already have an old lady running my home.  And three other girls coming to serve her.”  Toshiro answered, waving the girls away.

The lead girl was not so easily put off, however.  “But, where could we go?  We’ve run the household of a Crab samurai for years now.  How could we possibly serve anything less than another Samurai and where would we find another Crab here…”

Faced with this logic, Toshiro had no answer.  And finally he nodded, accepting the girl’s into his service.

“Oh, and Lord Toshiro.  I almost forgot.  A man was waiting outside, he asked us to give you this note.”  The girl bows deeply, offering the message to her new Lord.

The note was simple and to the point.  “Toshiro, you coward.  You missed the fight at the Sake Works, but I’ve not forgotten you.  I don’t care if you are still weak with illness or not.  Come out and face me, if you are a man.  Taka”

Toshiro showed the note to Kaz then without a word he rose and drew out his katana, Hachi looking on with some interest as Toshiro boldly strode out the front door into the darkness and yelled out “Here I am!”  A moment later an arrow pierced deep into his arm, fire from someplace across the street in the shadows.
-------------------------------------------------
Viktor carefully finished cleaning his sword before he offered Mir tea and a little food.  From the look in his eyes and the brush of fingers through Mir’s hair once, it’s obvious Viktor would not mind other forms of companionship.  But Mir skillfully puts off her charmed friend and gets on with the business at hand.  Gathering information.

Amid Mir’s many questions Viktor revealed he was from a village named Kuzo, north and west of Bugaisha, beyond the Empire.  He never met his mother but was told she was elven.  His father is Rodrigo.  A name he pronounces as if that explains everything.  He was ordered by his father to lead some of his brothers to Mimura to forge a link with the Empire’s shadow world.  But the Old Man had running things had died and conflict had broken out between Kome and Sadoka.  He himself had learned fighting from his father and had gotten plenty of experience in Kuzo, where his features were considered ‘weak’.

“Why did you go to work for Sadoka?  Will you take over for her?  She’s dead now and you did kill Kome.”  Mir asked attentively.

"We met with both Kome and Sadoka.  Kome feared us, I could see it in his eyes.  You can't work with someone who fears you, sooner or later he'll turn on you out of that fear.  Sadoka wasn't afraid of us.  And I think she was wise enough to see our alliance was so beneficial she would not have turned on us for more practical reasons."  Viktor murmured, his voice far smoother and elven when he wasn’t putting on a show with the mask.  “Kome and Sadoka were the two who were vying for power after the death of the Old Man.  Another will take over though.  Someone always steps in to fill the void.  Unfortunately, Sadoka hated Kome so much, she wanted to see him die.  She was a bitch, but brave and I can respect that.  Perhaps I could take over…But I'm a warrior.  I fight.  The only power I seek is found in the sword.”  Viktor finished, frowning a little in thought.  He knew he was missing something…why was he sitting here chatting with Mir?  But that stray thought faded with her next questions.  

“What if Kome’s men catch us?  Is there a place we can hide, preferably with more of your people around?  Could we get to Kuzo quickly if needed?”  Mir asked, all wide eyed.

Viktor’s doubts vanished and he smirked “Don't go to Kuzo.  Someone so beautiful would find trouble there and you do not seem a warrior, no offense.  With Sadoka dead, I have alot left to decide.  My brothers are dead, the war was a draw, with both sides ending up destroyed.  I'm not confident I can trust any of Sadoka's remaining people.  I and Taka are the only one's left from my group.  And he was just to deliver supplies.  If they come, I will kill them."  He promises, an intense look in his eyes "The war is over but if they wish to fight still I will not back down.  My only regret is that I did not get to fight Toshiro; I have heard alot about him.  He is a strong fighter.  A fight with Verick or Kaz would not have been the same, They were both already badly wounded.  If Sadoka had won I would have made sure Toshiro was left alone to heal so we could have fought when he was recovered.  It would have been a glorious battle."

Under further questioning Viktor revealed Taka was the one who had taken the double sword.  That the black arrows came from Bloodspeaker contacts Rodrigo had.  But Viktor’s description, Kuzo was a village of bandits who raided the caravans, where Rodrigo’s word was law.  From the tone of his voice, it was apparent Viktor didn’t think much of most of the people in Kuzo.  He did give her a good idea of where to find it, though.  As well as repeating his warning for her to stay away.  It was a village where the strong made the rules.  And he had no desire to see someone so lovely come to harm there.

Finally, the tea was done.  When Viktor excused himself to take a bath and rid himself of the blood of the day, Mir used that as an excuse to slip away.  There were perhaps 15 minutes left on her spell and the silver haired woman wanted to be far far away by the time the spell wore off.
----------------------------------------------
At Kome’s residence, Volar and Mindra finally judged it safe to check out the room.  They found Verick dozing, slumped over by the opened compartment.  Inside the compartment was a book and a large sum of gold.  Mindra started to reach in to collect the items but Volar stopped the monkey once again, frowning “Kome was almost paranoid.  If he trapped the compartment, there may be more traps.  We’ll wait for Verick to wake up and handle them.”  He decided.

An hour after the trap went off, Verick finally startled into wakefulness.  His disorientation passed quickly, as did his annoyance over falling victim to the trap.  The items were not trapped in the compartment and the gold was quickly hidden away.  The book was another matter.  Verick checked it over carefully, finding another poison gas trap worked into the binding.  After disarming that, he nervously checked once again, just to be sure.  He was only half surprised to find another trap, a poison needle that he quickly disabled.  Finally able to read the book, they found something much like Sadoka’s book, a ledger of bribes, friends, people owed favors, etc.  And one more thing, the recipe for torinaga brandy, hidden among the many pages of the ledger.  Instantly a gleam appeared in Verick’s eyes, an idea forming, and he tucked the page away.
--------------------------------------------------
After taking the arrow, Toshiro pulled quickly back inside the Inn, his lips curled in a sneer “The little coward is sniping from shadows!”  Kaz bravely agreed to help Toshiro handle the slippery bowman.  Even Daidoji Hachi offered his own assistance, though Toshiro declined the Crane’s aid.

Wound bound, bows at ready, Toshiro and Kaz burst from the inn, their keen eyes catching the glint of metal across the street.  As one their arrows flew.  And there was silence, no answering fire from that dark alley.  Slowly they stepped out into the street toward the alley, and Toshiro yelled in pain as an arrow fired from the roof of the inn now lodged itself into his shoulder.

As Kaz and Toshiro whirled to watch the roof, Taka was nowhere to be seen.  Their bows at ready they waited…then they heard the creek off wood off to one side of the inn.  They rushed around the corner, arrows pointed at the roof.  And tripped the gas trap set there.  The white gas fooshed up around them, effecting Kaz more than Toshiro.

Disoriented by the immediate effect of the gas, they heard a running along the roof to the opposite side.  Taking off instantly in stubborn pursuit, another arrow flew out of the darkness, deflecting off Toshiro’s arrow.  But as the samurai rushed forward in the darkness another tripwire was sprung, a number of darts sticking into the two men.  And from the darkness another arrow scored a hit through a seem in the side of Toshiro’s armor.

That was it for Toshiro and Kaz.  They retreated back into the Inn, to force Taka to come after them.  And just in time, seconds after entering the Inn the effects of the gas caught up with Kaz and he slumped into unconsciousness.  Left to the care of the girl’s now serving Toshiro, he no doubt had pleasant dreams.  But bloodied and dizzy still from the poison he had overcome, Toshiro was furious.  

“That coward!  He would not face us even for a moment!  Hiding in the darkness, setting traps, then running away!”  Toshiro fumed.

Daidoji Hachi simply nodded “A coward’s way of fighting.”  He agreed, “You have to force them to fight where you want them, that was a good plan.  In fact, I handled some security for Crane diplomats.  If you like, I could rig up some sound making traps for your ‘friend’.  To give you warning if he tries to sneak up on you tonight.”

Toshiro agreed to this and he and Hachi spent some time chatting, developing a certain respect as they found in matters of honor and battle they had much in common.  When Verick, Volar and Mindra finally arrived and Toshiro introduced them to “My friend, the Crane.”  you could have heard a pin drop.

Nothing more happened that night and the group slept in late.  As a gift, Toshiro presented Daidoji Hachi with one of the bottles of torinaga brandy given the group by Kome.  Though Volar regretted not being able to try and sell it to the Crane, Hachi was impressed by the gift and promised to return the favor later.

Using the Sadoka ledger, the group figured out where her safe houses had been, but found someone had already stripped them of any gold the night before.  Taka or Viktor perhaps.  There was no sign of either man in the village anymore.

With seven servant girls, a substantial quantity of gold, and the two ledgers, the group finally set off to return to Bugaisha.

[DM Note:  Thus ended the Adventure from Hell.  With all the people missing various sessions it was a challenge, but a fun one.  I'd intended to pace it more like a Hong Kong action movie and that seemed to work well.  Toshiro and Kaz had some truly bad rolls in that ambush from Taka, though.  and my dice were rolling well]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

I could tell from Viktors reation that I had succeded in charming him, the problem then was pulling him from the battle so Kaz or Verrick would not have to fight him. With Toshiro out we were lucky to have survived at all. Hoping that my friends would figure out what was up, I kept working on convincing the big guy that fighting wasn't required when the both of us could just get on out of there. Fortunately they figured out not to get his atention by attacking him, so when his job was done with Kome's death and then sadoka as well I was able to lure him out of the area without further trouble. I wasn't expecting to get carried off but I was confident enough in my abilities that I was not afraid. As it turns out it was a good thing I got him out of there as Kaz was down and Verick injured.

Once I got Viktor somewhere safe it was no problem getting him to spill whatever he knew. I combination of the spell, and my normal persuasive abilities and I found out whatever I wanted. As with many fighters, they are all full of puff when in public but you get them alone and they turn out to have a softer side afterall. Viktor seamed quite nice, I don't normally get this from a half-orc but I guess his Elven side shown through. After learning this it will be fun to tease volar about this by refering to Viktor from now on as the Half-elf instead of Half-orc. I was a little disipointed that I had to sneak out of there at the end, but if Viktor ended up taking being charmed badly I knew I was no match for him.

It was good to be done in Mimura and I was looking forward to getting home and starting on the Grove I knew I had to set up for the Oak Father.  At least the trip gave me some personal satifaction in seeing many of the Ide no longer being a problem. And they prety much did it to each other, how nice. One thing that got left out, and I don't know how, is that in adition to the wagon full girls Toshiro had picked up there was also several months supply of Sake and Rice we had aquired from the losers. I'm suprised the poor horses didn't complain about the work they had to do.  Hopefully the little old lady, who runs Toshiro's household and he is so afraid of, will be pleased enough with the huge amounts of Rice and Sake that she might forgive him for bringing home all of these girls.

Mir


----------



## Axeboy

*Re: Notes from Mir*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *I could tell from Viktors reation that I had succeded in charming him, the problem then was pulling him from the battle so Kaz or Verrick would not have to fight him. With Toshiro out we were lucky to have survived at all. Hoping that my friends would figure out what was up, I kept working on convincing the big guy that fighting wasn't required when the both of us could just get on out of there. Fortunately they figured out not to get his atention by attacking him, so when his job was done with Kome's death and then sadoka as well I was able to lure him out of the area without further trouble. I wasn't expecting to get carried off but I was confident enough in my abilities that I was not afraid. As it turns out it was a good thing I got him out of there as Kaz was down and Verick injured.
> *snip*
> 
> Mir *




Much kudos on the roleplaying here; not only does Black Omega do a great job telling the story, but the excellent roleplaying (by *all* of the players) make this a great story to read.  Thanks for sharing with the rest of us!


----------



## Black Omega

Addendum:

A few things I'd forgotten.  The group collected a substantial portion of rice and sake while in Mimura.  Alot of it was given to the innkeeper of the Blessings of the New Year Inn.  The rest was taken back home.  Verick recruited Gyo (currently unemployed) and another driver to help get all the supplies back to Bugaisha.

Viktor's 'half elf-half orc' state didn't sit well with some in the group.  Volar in particular was quite disgusted, judging from the look on the player's face.

Not sure about Ide killing each other though.  Sadoka was heimin.  Kome was a Crab samurai, albeit a seedy one.


----------



## volar

*Notes from Volar*

1/2 orc, 1/2 elf. What a discusting concept. Volart wanted to go visit Kazu to set things straight. 

The rice and saki was the best loot. Lots of food at Toshiro's place (growing regularly, but I am getting ahead of the story.)

Poor toshiro, we do everything possible to build his household with women.


----------



## volar

I can't wait for more. This is far enough behind that some of the details have been forgotten by me. 

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Black Omega

The PC’s ‘caravan’ made it’s slow way to Bugaisha, arriving a couple of hours after the winter sun had set.  The guards checked them in immediately, but Lord Shinjo Jyaku’s assistant, Shinjo Yuji regretfully informed the group they would have to see him in the morning.  Jyaku-sama was indisposed.  He did collect the ledgers Lord Jyaku had asked for, after allowing the group to satisfy their suspicions by asking him a few questions about past meetings.  Can’t be too careful...

The formidable old lady running Toshiro’s home was more than a little surprised to meet the seven girls Toshiro had brought home with him.  Certainly it would make her job running the home easier in some ways.  But she would have some work training the former courtesans that a kimono was not a ‘off the shoulder’ garment.  It would have strained the resources of the household if not for the years supply of rice and sake also brought from Mimura.

[DM note:  Toshiro's household is indeed growing.  Seven servant girls, more or less.  One old lady.  One massive apprentice for Volar.  And Seven PC's.  It's no wonder the old lady will be expanding the house.]

Bright and early the next morning the group was shown in to meet Lord Jyaku.  Though he was his usual immaculate self, dark shadows were under his eyes.  He had the look of a man who had not slept in days.  He greeted the group politely and they traded pleasantries over tea before he thanked them for recovering the ledgers for him.  Even then he seemed distant, almost distracted.  Only when Mir stated she has decided on what favor she would wish did his attention focus fully on the conversation.  

“The Oak Father gifted me with a revelation while we were visiting Mimura.”  Mir murmured politely “I do not know what would be considered appropriate for the Empire.  But I would like a site to dedicate to the Oak Father.  Preferably a grove, something in the country.”

Lord Shinjo Jyaku mmmmed, giving this some thought before he finally nodded “We live in the land of a million gods.  I can’t see why one more would be a problem. I have a grove in mind to the east of Bugaisha, about an hours ride.  It has many oak trees, I trust it will be sufficient.  I’ll have Yuji arrange for you to be shown the grove later today.”

With that the smile disappeared from Jyaku-sama’s face as suddenly as it appeared “I have other news, I’m afraid.  There was a skirmish between Unicorn and Lion forces.  Moto Subatai of the White Guard lead a ‘patrol’ of a hundred men into Lion lands.  A common Lion tactic in past years was to attempt to sent a patrol into the lands of other clans, to test defenses.  The Moto tried the same and there was a sharp battle with a Lion clan patrol.  The Unicorn got the better of it.  As you can imagine this raises the level of tension between us and the Lion clan.  Even so…I’ve been in contact with the Lion Clan ambassador at Shiro Moto, Verick.  I trust this will be helpful to you.”

With that, he respectfully presented a letter to Verick from Akodo Tatsumi.  “Again, thank you for your help in this matter.  I’m pleased you have resolved the matter with this Sadoka woman so decisively.  Toshiro!  Kazuyuki!  You are back on duty tomorrow.”  And with that, the group was dismissed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Verick kept the letter tucked away safely until he got home to Toshiro’s place, taking a deep breath before opening it to read

_Akodo Verick,

I have just been reading over your interesting history, thanks to notes forwarded to me from Magistrate Ikoma Ichiro.  A most fascinating story, it’s no wonder the Ikoma enjoyed it so.  And now I’ve received a letter from Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  I confess there is still a great deal I do not know about you, but at the least seeking to reclaim a place with the Lion in honor of your father is a most Lion thing to do.  Samurai children are traditionally given their gempukku between the ages of 13 and 21, in the Spring.  I am presently staying a Shiro Moto, the capital of the Unicorn.  When the Spring comes I expect to see you here, ready to undergo your gempukku.  I have made arrangements with Lord Shinjo Jyaku for you to be allowed to train as a Samurai in Bugaisha.  More importantly, a letter has also been sent to Setei-sensei, formerly Akodo Setei.  He is an old and honored Akodo who became a monk with his retirement and went to the Temple at Bugaisha.  He will make sure you know what is it important for an Akodo to know.  You have the winter to prepare.  I look forward to finally meeting you in the spring.

							Akodo Tatsumi_ 
							Ambassador to the Unicorn
At last Verick’s goal was in sight….

Toshiro and Kaz returned to their duties as samurai, Volar had built a hut in back where he could train his new apprentice, Chen.  Yukiyo disappeared, as usual.  Verick made arrangements with Echigoya for Gyo to go to work for the merchant as a driver.  Mir found the grove very much to her satisfaction and started making plans for creating a shrine there.  As well as a letter from her Crane admirer:

_My dearest Mir,

I trust the journey back from Shiro Ide was smooth and uneventful.  I’ve heard a few rumors that would suggest otherwise, but I can only hope they are untrue, rumors being such an unreliable source of information.  We leave soon for Shiro Moto and the Winter Court, all the ambassadors will be there as well as the major Daimyo’s from all the families of the Unicorn.  It should be most interesting, plots are already beginning to form.  I hope you have a chance to visit, I’ve thought of you often lately.

Drinking morning tea
Eyes that see naught but each other
The chrysanthemum blooms

						Warmest regards, Doji Shiima_ 

Toshiro also received a letter from his father,  talking about the constant fighting against the Shadowlands, as well as news about the death of the Daimyo of the Yasuki family of the Crab Clan.  His heir had died just weeks previously and now there is no clear line of succession.  But records were being checked to determine who the Lordship of the Yasuki would pass to.  Toshiro’s father had no doubt someone was in for a surprise.

For Toritaka Kazuyuki came a letter as well, though from closer to Bugaisha:

_Dear Toritaka Kazuyuki,

	Interesting.  Very interesting.  It is perhaps possible after all these years there is a crack in the Bloodspeakers.  It seems this group is not seeking to free Iuchiban as others have been.  This bears further investigation.  I can confirm Shahai, most evil of all the Bloodspeakers, is in the area.  Once I learn more I’ll be in touch and be writing more letters to others in the Empire who should know if this threat is so grave as I suspect.  Nezu has arranged one more meeting for this evening.  Sharpen your blades, Kazuyuki, and be ready.

						Kuni Noriaki
						Jade Magistrate and Witchhunter_ 

Iuchiban was known throughout Rokugan for his two attempts to conquer the Empire, as well as his elaborate tomb, designed as much to keep him in as other’s out.  Shahai was another matter, a former Unicorn who had betrayed the Iuchi some 30 years ago, she was reputed to have killed a hundred Witchhunters.  If she was in the area, Kaz knew there was bound to be trouble.

It was with some trepidation Akodo Verick reported to meet his sensei at the Temple.  He was shown into the presence of a ancient Rokugani, the man’s skin like parchment, his head shaved bald in the fashion of a monk, but a long white goatee and moustache gave him an almost Fu Manchu look.  He was dressed in simple robes of golden brown, his hands resting on a sturdy walking stick.  After exchanging bows with Verick, the inscrutable man said “You have come into the care of Setei, Master Sensei of the Akodo.  It will be my task to train you for your gempukku in the Spring.  You will be reassured to know that I have never had a student make it to his gempukku and then fail.  You have much work ahead of you, Verick-san.  You lack the pure blood of Rokugan.  You have been spending time with dung smelling Unicorns and rock headed Crabs.  They might be good fighters, but that is not enough.  The Emerald Empire contains the greatest fighters in the world.  The Lion clan is blessed with the more formidable samurai in the Empire.  Those samurai look to the Akodo for leadership.  We have much to do, Verick-san, and little time.  Let us begin!”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toshiro received a visitor a few days later.  Shinjo O-Hisa, heavy hammer in hand and toting a lacquered box, a present for Toshiro.  Opening the box revealed the head of the goblin warlord who had been the sole survivor of the battle that killed Toshiro’s friend, Sho.  The head was somewhat bashed in, but there was no doubt it was him.  Formally, O-Hisa bowed and thanked Toshiro for trusting the completion of his vengeance to her.  Then she broke into a grin and admitted “It was a great battle, I’ll tell you all about it!”  The talk went late into the evening, O-Hisa relating her tale about the clearing of the Shrine to the Sun, then Toshiro talking about the battle against the mysterious masked men in Mimura.

[DM Note:  Ah, a man, a woman and a severed head.  Samurai love.]

So the group settled into their routine for a week.  Volar working with his massive student.  Toshiro on duty and trying to spend time with Shinjo O-Hisa in his off time, even asking help from the old lady running his home in picking a present.  Kaz was equally focused on his duty but he also made sure he took time for carousing.   He, and to a lesser extent Verick, availed themselves of the services of the ex-courtesans at Toshiro’s house.  The Oba-san running the house was equally determined to make the girl’s proper, and so many nights were a cat and mouse game between her and the two warriors.

Mindra was left the most alone of the group.  The Oba-san took him out to show him various types of armor she had found, but he saw nothing was suitable for replacing his tattered leather scale armor.  The old lady assured him she would find something for him soon, though.  Aside from that, he was a monkey in a strange land of humans.  Even using the amulet that allowed him to look Rokugani, people could tell there was something not right about him and still shunned him.  A little bored, he spent some time watching Toshiro during the Crab’s training, and then slipped over to spy on Verick’s training.  Finding the home of Akodo-sensei, his attention was immediately drawn by the sound of wood striking flesh and a high pitched “Aaiii!  You call that a Kaeshi waza?!  Clearly the insidious influence of the Western Kingdoms and the Unicorn has done it’s evil work.  Surely no Akodo ever taught you such sloppy technique!  No..no, not a word, Verick-san.  Look, listen, learn!  You are not some brute of a Crab or dung smelling Unicorn.  They can get away with sloppy technique.  But you are Akodo!  The most exalted family of samurai to ever grace the Emerald Empire with their presence!  The Splendid Emperor himself was once an Akodo.  It’s not enough for your technique to be ‘good’.  It must be flawless!  NEVER bend your elbow on the follow through!  Now, we begin again.”  Mindra moved on, reflecting that perhaps there were worse things than being bored…

[DM Note:  Creating Akodo Setei-sensei was fun.  He started as a basic, honorable, traditional Akodo Samurai.  But I wanted something more to make him distinctive.  Then that week I was channel surfing and ran into Swimming with Sharks, featuring Kevin Spacey as the Boss from Hell!  And that was it.  I borrowed elements of Kevin Spacey’s character and added also some from Chuin, Master of Sinanju from the Destroyer series.  It worked pretty well.]

The group’s routine was finally broken by the arrival of another letter.  Toshiro accepted the letter and dismissed the messenger who brought it.  The letter read:

_Dear Toshiro,

	Excellent news.  I’ve gotten the break I need in this case.  I already made arrangements with Lord Jyaku, so leave at once, just leave a note you are coming to meet me and will be gone a few days.  Bring everything I’ve sent you, no one else can be trusted to guard it but you and your friend.  There is a small Inn a hours ride north of Bugaisha, I shall await you there.

							Kuni Noriaki_ 

Good news after a fashion, but something about the letter wasn’t quite right.  Toshiro got everyone else together and showed the letter around.  Kaz read it and frowned “Bring everything?  He just sent me a couple of letters.  Did he leave you anything, Toshiro?”

Toshiro shook his head “This is the first time he’s even sent me a letter.”

Volar agreed “This looks very suspicious.  Let’s go take a look!”

The group was pretty sure it must be a trap, but even that would be a welcome break from routine.  Toshiro went to see Lord Jyaku, who was once again indisposed.  So he left word with Shinjo Yuji instead.  Yuji looked over the letter and nodded “Go ahead, I’ll make the arrangements.  Yes, it’s very worrying.  Lord Jyaku has been this way since before you got back.  The Winter Court is coming up soon, all important Lords of the Unicorn are invited to it.  Lord Jyaku’s invitation has not...arrived yet.  An oversight I’m sure.”

That evening the group set out to the Inn, arriving close by at the appointed time.  The Inn was quiet, it’s lights the only illumination in the area.  Stopping short of the Inn, something happened to the group they had never encountered before.  Verick held up his hand and said “Hey, before we go charging in, let’s make a plan.”

Drawing on lessons learned from Setei-sensei, Verick drew out a plan where he and Volar would circle behind the inn to scout, Mindra and Mir would cover the front.  And the two Crab would go inside for the meeting.  If there –was- trouble, the group would be in a good position to help.

As the group got into position, Mir was the only one to hear a child-like giggle in the darkness.  But there was nothing to be seen.  Unusual, but perhaps not important.  Toshiro and Kaz led the way, boldly striding into the Inn.  There was a group of workers messily eating at a table off to the side and in a shadowed corner, the tall, imposing figure of Kuni Noriaki.

The two Crab samurai went to sit with him and from inside the Jade mask rumbled “Did you bring everything, Toshiro-san?  Even my book?”

“Book, you didn’t send us a book…”  Toshiro frowned, glancing to Kaz who shook his head as well.

“Of course I did!”  the Witchhunter’s raspy voice hissed “Give it to me!”

That was all it took, Toshiro started to rise, drawing his katana.  But in a flash the Witchhunter reached over the table and grabbed Toshiro by the throat, chill fingers digging into warm flesh and for a moment Toshiro felt his body stiffening before he fought it off.  Silently, the Innkeeper and the slobs gobbling down food to the side rose and moved to attack as well.

Meanwhile, Verick had picked the lock of the back door and snuck inside.  When the battle began he rushed in to help while calling out for Mir and Mindra. As the three samurai hacked at their enemies, it was Volar who first was suspicious.  The elven illusionist glanced into the Inn and focused and after a few seconds the illusions covering the inn faded.  The Witchhunter and the Innkeeper were revealed as ghouls.  The others as zombies, their meal what was left of the previous inhabitants of the Inn.

From above, a ghostly figure in armor floated through the floor, his sword slicing unerringly through Toshiro’s armor.  The armor wasn’t even touched but beneath it the flesh slice and bled from the sword’s strike.  Toshiro, Verick and Kaz wuld surely have been overwhelmed if not for Mindra scampering forward.  Calling upon the power of the spirits, he sent a wave of energy outward into the Inn.  And the worker/zombies were all repelled, huddling against the back wall of the inn.

That left the ghouls and the ghostly figure.  And the fighters quickly found half the time their katana simply sliced through empty air when they cut at him.  It was Volar who started to make a difference, his magic missiles hammering steadily at the armored figure.

Mir added her own energies to turning the undead, from the outside.  But as Mindra entered the inn she was left alone out there.  So focused was she on the battle that she failed to hear another giggle behind her.  Then moments later she felt small arms grab her around the waist as a cheerful voice called out “Hug!”  And talons from the hands stabbed into her sides, chilling her blood.

Twisting away, she freed herself of the fiendish grasp, only to find herself facing what looked like a six year old boy.  He sniffled and said “Hug?”  then went after her again, arms outstretched.  Inside the Inn Kaz was raked by a ghoul’s claws and felt his body stiffen, freezing in place. Chilled to the bone, and the ghoul looked ready to start feeding…

With a yell Toshiro charged in, however, taking a slash from the ghostly warrior as he did so, before he pushed himself between Kaz and the ghoul.  Another Hug attack on Mir drew a lot more blood and for a moment the young woman slumped to the ground.  As Mir’s thoughts drifted away, the glory of the Oak Father filled her, healing the much of the most recent wound and reviving the young woman.

Fighting frantically, Toshiro cut down one ghoul, then Verick dispatched the other.  Volar gestured and a crackling ball of lightning blazed over the ghostly warrior, finding him at just the right moment and after a few seconds, the figure flickers from view, with a last, unearthly howl.  That left the six year olf boy against Toshiro and for a moment the two locked eyes.  And Toshiyo felt a terrible force flipping through his mind as if it was a book.  Then the boy giggled and took off into the darkness, pausing to peek around the corner at the group before darting out of sight.  Mir, Verick and Toshiro took off in hot pursuit of the boy, chasing him around the corner.  Mir paused when she didn’t see him, her sharp Aasimar eyes unable to pick out his figure in the night.  But Verick and Toshiro charged on, determined he must be around here someplace.  The child popped up from cover right beside Verick, fingers extending into glassy, black claws and scoring blood before he ran away deeper into the darkness, happily calling out “Seek me!”

Back inside the inn Volar and Mindra took a look at the still paralysis Kaz.  Then to the 8 zombies still huddling against the wall.  Volar looked to Mindra and asked “How much longer are they held for…”

Mindra’s monkey brow wrinkled in thought then his eyes got wide “Not long...10...20 seconds?”

“Kaz will be frozen much longer than that…come on, give me a hand!” and very slowly the two spell casters started to drag Kaz from the inn.  It was hard going, neither were even remotely strong.  But finally they had him past the door.  Hastily, they let Kaz fall to the dirt path as the door was slammed closed and nailed shut, Volar keeping all sorts of useful items in his handy haversack.  Then they set fire to the inn before dragging Kaz safely beyond reach of the rapidly spreading flames.

Meanwhile, deep in the night Verick and Toshiro had decided the fiendish boy must be able to see in the dark.  Since they could not, it was decided to retreat back to the inn.  The last of the undead were destroyed in the flames, though Volar sighed a little at the waste.  If there was any loot to be found here..it must surely be in the inn.

A search of the areas revealed more dead bodies in the stable but little more.  And the group returned to Bugaisha, puzzled and concerned.  What book had the creature been asking about?  And what had become of the Witchhunter?  Clearly, they had much to do.

[DM Note:  The child yelling 'HUG!' can be blamed on current L5R head writer Rich Wulf.  In his fine Rokugan 90210 he introduced a comedic pekkle no oni who looked like a child and just wanted hugs.  I borrowed that for my own creature.  Oh, did my PC's want it dead...]


----------



## Black Omega

The group reported in what happened at the inn as soon as they arrived back in Bugaisha.  The next morning they reported in to follow up, but Lord Jyaku was still not taking visitors.  Instead a concerned looking Shinjo Yuji took their account of the battle and relayed it to Lord Jyaku.  He returned shortly after, shaking his head.  ‘Shinjo Jyaku-sama regrets his illness has left him unable to meet with you.”  Yuji murmured, “This is clearly a matter of great concern. You have official permission to pursue this matter.  Hiruma Toshiro, there is a matter you should see to first.  You are being assigned to a patrol out into the western wastes.  Once that is finished you may rejoin your companions.”  And with that the group was dismissed to make preparations.

First of all, Verick stopped by the blacksmith.  He had left his ancestral katana there before the trip to Mimura to be repaired.  And at long last it was done.  The ancestral blade of his father was reforged at last.  And just in time, since his double sword was no doubt somewhere up in Kuzo by now.

Volar took his hulking apprentice aside ‘We’ll be gone for a few days at least.  In the meantime do me a favor and keep an eye on the Red Wizards over in the barbarian sector.  They are up to something.  I’m just not sure what yet.”  Chen smiled and bowed low.  He was a slow student when it came to magic, but an old hand at shadier matters.

Akodo Verick gave a report of the battle to his sensei, who simply shook his head “What type of soft headed plan was that?  Typical Crab thinking.  We go in and then make it up as we go along!?  Remember, Verick, brilliance is simply the art of planning ahead.  So plan contingencies.  If everything goes to Jigoku have a place to regroup.  You know it’s an ambush, so plan for the ambush being inside the building.  And coming from the outside.  And beneath.  Look, listen, learn!  Trust me, Verick.  Do exactly as I say.  My students don’t simply go on to become samurai.  They become –great- samurai.  They win battles, duels and bring glory to our Clan.”  Frustrated but determined, Verick nodded and went on with training.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Out at her grove, Mir was laying the groundwork for the shrine that was to follow.  After the workmen had left, another visitor arrived.  Iuchi Yoenki’s cheerful smile brightening the grove.  For once, she had nothing to ask of Mir, she was simply stopping in to keep in touch.  She’d been doing well indeed, though things had been difficult lately.  When Mir asked her about no one at the temple knowing of her, Yoenki waved it off.  Dealing with foreign magic and the undead was considered suspect by everyone, except a small few willing to take that risk.  Yoenki was terribly curious about the battle at the Inn, though.  She was pretty sure the child creature was a Pekkle no Oni, a twisted spirit of mischief who could assume nearly any form.  Excellent spies.  

As always, Yoenki evaded all questions about whom she was really working with.  But she admitted to having met the Witchhunter and ‘worked’ with him.  Though she remained vague on details.  At Mir’s request for a way to contact her, Yoenki simply smiled and said “Talk to Iuchi Shokai, he’s the head of the Temple in Bugaisha.  It’ll get back to me.  But meet me alone.  I’d hate for something memorable and unfortunate to happen to one of your friends…”
------------------------------------------------------------------
At Verick’s request, Toritaka Kazuyuki went to speak to Setei-sensei about Verick traveling with them on the trip, just so it is official.  Akodo Setei politely listened to Kaz’s words, his wrinkled hands resting on his walking stick as he sighed dramatically. “I understand the need for this, but I would make a request as well.  Verick-san is still learning.  Please watch him when you get into battle.  Make sure he doesn’t bend his elbow on the follow through…”

Kaz simply smiled and nodded his agreement.  Akodo-sensei smiled as well “Domo Arigato, Kazuyuki-san.  I understand you are a decent swordsman.  Truly you are a credit to your clan.”

Kaz bowed and said simply “Thank you.”  Then turned to return home and finish his own preparations for the trip.  He was halfway down the street before he paused and thoughts to himself  “Wait a minute…”
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Toshiro had his own mission to handle.  Every winter week long patrols were sent into the Hordelands, to check on where the nomads of that land were located and to make sure there was no immediate threat from them.  Even in the icy winter now falling over the Heigen Yuki, the Hordeland nomads sometimes launched raids on caravans or outlaying villages.  Hiruma Toshiro was assigned to one such patrol, along with Shinjo O-Hisa.  Certainly it would be a good chance for Toshiro to prove his bravery.  As well as indulge in some socially acceptable snuggling with his Unicorn girlfriend…for warmth, of course!

[DM Note:  Toshiro’s player was going to be missing the next couple of sessions and I wasn’t sure at what point in the story he’d be back, so I created the patrol as an excuse to remove him from the picture for a bit.  When ever he was back, the patrol would finish.]
--------------------------------------------------------------------
With their preparations complete, winder clothing bundled away and an extra pack horse, just in case, the group set off into the frozen north of the Snow Plains.  At that same moment a exhausted rider was just arriving in Shiro Ide with a letter for the most exalted Ide Tadaji-sama, Lord of the Ide and Chief Adviser to the Unicorn clam Champion.

_Ide Tadaji-san,

Greetings, it has been far too long since we talked last.  

[A page of pleasantries is snipped]

I deeply regret the situation that developed with my samurai, Toshiro, and those traveling with him and your samurai, Ide Naoya.  I’m sure you can understand, the insult to Toshiro’s honor was too great to bear and he and his companions felt the need to vengeance on this Sadoka woman.  This vengeance is complete, but in the course of this a ledger was recovered.  It listed many of those Sadoka did business with.  Though I feel very confident your own investigations have already dealt with this matter, I have enclosed a list of Ide samurai apparently involved in these illegal activities.  I fully understand if you wish to see this ledger for yourself, I would myself were I in your sandals.  However, I’m sure you can understand such a ledger could not simply be sent by messenger.  Were an accident to happen and it end up in the wrong hands, certain people could so easily misunderstand how the names of some Ide lords could have ended up in it.  Should you wish to view the document during the Winter Court, I would be more than happy to accommodate you. 
							Warmest regards,
							Shinjo Jyaku
							Lord of the Heigen Yuki_

Lord Shinjo Jyaku’s invitation to the Winter Court departed belatedly that same day.
------------------------------------------------------------------
The group traveled north and immediately found trouble in the first village they stopped at.  Finding a magical illness spreading among the peasants, the group tracked it back to the trees in a certain area.  Tainted and twisted when looked at with the proper magic.  Verick verified the trees were tainted by burning one with a touch of his jade katana.  Tendrils suddenly shoot out from the ground, the trees attacking viciously.  Everyone cut their way loose except for Mir.  Only Volar’s quick thinking in using his new rat familiar to get to Mir and cast gaseous form on her saved the young one was possible death.  Once the trees were revealed for what they were, it was relatively easy for the group to dispose of them.

On their way back toward the village, they were shocked by the ambush of a group of undead and a fire shugenja who was using blood magic.  Mir and Mindra rather easily dealt with the undead but the fire shugenja layed down a fireball on the group, then another quickly as the group clustered together to heal.  Verick charged the shugenja as Mir ran from horse to horse to save as many as possible.  And Volar cried out “My Rat!!”  The poor creature burned to a near crisp by the waves of fire.  Only Mindra’s fast healing saved the poor creature.  When Verick got close enough, the evil shugenja called upon the fire spirits for one final spell, fire’s consuming his own body even as they did the same to the young Lion-wannabe.  But Verick’s agility and some fast healing spells saved him, while the shugenja was reduced to nothing more the smoldering ash.

The return trip to the village was cut short again as Yukiyo spotted a hawk circling over them.  On impulse she shot it with an arrow and watched as it took off to the north.  An hour later the group noticed a figure to the north, closing in.  Most of the group hid, leaving Toritaka Kazuyuki to greet what turned out to be a weathered man dressed in animal hides and furs.  “Who are you?  Identify yourself!”  Kaz demanded in a loud voice.

The grizzled man looked over the samurai and answered promptly “Eh?  Vas ist los? Wer sind Sie?”

Kaz had no idea what the man was saying but Mir, Verick and Volar recognized Common instantly.

[DM Note:  When characters didn’t speak Rokugani yet, I tended to use Japanese instead of saying “You don’t know what they said.”  So in this case I just used German as the equivalent for Common.  Not that I know much of it, but it was enough to get the point across.  If the group ever gets far enough north to run into the Yabanjin I plan to finally use that Russian they made me take in University  ]

However, the rest of the group remained cautious of another ambush, bloodied and out of spells as they were, so they remained hidden, and it was left up to the weathered man to finally cast a spell, hiss words magically reforming into Rokugani, ‘I said, what’s wrong?  Who are you?  And for that matter, who shot my damn bird?”  Indeed, the hawk was flying overhead once again, looking down over the meeting.

“You need papers to travel these lands.  I am Toritaka Kazuyuki, samurai of Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  If you want to stay in this area, you’ll have to report to Bugaisha, just south of here, and get permission.”  Kaz announced, resting his hand calmly on his katana’s hilt.

The grizzled man introduced himself as Brakkus, a traveler from the Western Kingdoms and recent guest of the Yabanjin to the north.  Among mutter muttering to himself about “Awful lot of damn rules.” He was revealed to be a priest of nature in all it’s various forms and deities.  A druid.  And the hawk the group shot was Screech, his familiar.

“But druids don’t have familiars…” Volar commented suspiciously to his friends.  But at last the rest of the group came out to meet Brakkus.  Brakkus even offered to heal the group’s horses, still suffering from the burns from the previous battle.  If he didn’t offer to heal their own wounds, well, no one complained.  Verick was more like a Unicorn in seeing his horse as a brother and it’s healing got the druid on his good side.

The group returned to the village for an overnight to recover spells and healing.  Kaz was very clear with Brakkus that had must get the proper papers if he wished to remain in the empire.  He also wrote out a ‘temporary’ pass to show to any patrols along the way.  Brakkus and Mir spent a lot of time in conversation over nature, and discovered the weathered old fellow was a Mystic Wanderer, a select breed of spell caster who traveled all over the Forgotten Realms and beyond.  This interested Mir quite a bit and by the time the group was ready to move on, Brakkus had promised to visit Mir’s grove near Bugaisha and show her more about Mystic Wanderers.  At the same time, conflict within the group was growing.  Verick had decided Yukiyo should apologize to Brakkus for shooting his hawk.  Yukiyo was just as determined not to.  Yukiyo was sworn to Toshiro, she revealed.  And Verick was still months away from being a samurai himself.  So while much was said, Verick could not budge Yukiyo from her stubborn stand.  But he would remember, oh yes he would.

The next day the group moved on, traveling up to the village they had visited months ago and saved from the attack of the undead.  The Witchhunter had mentioned using Nezu, so that seemed the place to start in their search.  It took a couple more days of travel in icy cold temperatures, but they arrived at the village and found it much as it had been when they left.  A trail of smoke billowing into the sky from the burned out remains of a home.

The home had belonged to Nezu, now missing.  There had been another attack of undead the night before, but focused on Nezu’s home.  Several of the zombies had been destroyed in the fire and the peasants hoped he had escaped.  He’d done pretty well for the village since Toshiro ordered him to protect it.  Further questioning revealed Nezu had seemed nervous the last few days.  He’d even sent his wife and son to stay at another house.  The Witchhunter had not stopped by the village for days now, and it was obvious the peasants were perfectly happy to keep it that way.  A search of Nezu’s home revealed little.  Some of his personal effects had survived, but little more.

The group was just considering how they could possibly find when Mindra spoke up “My dog could probably track him by scent…he left some clothing behind…”

Dog??  Well, there had been a mutt following Mindra around but he’d never done anything useful.  Until now.  Finding a scrap of clothing not smelling too badly of smoke, Mindra let his dog get the scent and off the group went.  The animal tracked Nezu up into the foothills north of the village and after a day the group came to a small mountain of black rock, ash and sulfur.   Steam rose from the summit and the area was warm enough no snow had built up on the ashy slope.  But for the dog the trail ended here, the sulfur scent destroying any chance of following Nezu’s path up the slope.

It was left to Yukiyo to search up the slope, the sneaky young woman finding a spoke where you could climb and avoid the black soot.  And higher up the slope she found a cave with a faint glow of fire some inside.  A night began to fall, dark clouds became darker and a light snowfall began.  Sneaking up the slope to the cave, the group found the familiar form of Nezu, asleep with his bow cradled in his arms, the embers of a fire still flickering.

And outside, unseen, someone else had also determined this was where Nezu had holed up…

[DM Note:  Like all those TNT movies, I'm time compressing things at this point and skimming certain parts.  Otherwise, there's no chance I'll be catching up to where the group is currently.  I'm sure my players will remind me if I miss anything important. ]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Quill and parchment is much better, I am removing this duplication so everyone need only read my ramblings once. Now read on.

Mir


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Since the narrator is moving so fast with this story, I guess it is my job as the Bard to flesh out some the areas and times that were glossed over above.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Perhaps Verick could get his Sensei to teach all of us about tactics. Either that or his Sensei doesn’t know us to well. Of all my travels, I have never before been associated with such a chaotic group of lawful people. The incident at the Inn was no different than almost all other encounters. It seems our current tactics seems to consist of little to no advanced planning, which doesn’t much matter as one or more of the samurai rush strait into to enemy. Mindra and I then spend our time running around healing them after they are surrounded by overwhelming numbers. Fortunately we have Volar on our side as well, because I am loosing count of the number of times his magic has bailed us out. If I were not so sure that the Oak Father was looking out for me, I would be much more worried about my survival. Hopefully Verick will bring some of his Sensei’s wisdom with him so such disasters do not happen again.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
That was pretty much my encounter with Iuchi Yoenki, although I am not so sure about her threatening my friends. I didn’t hear that parting remark or it never happened, I guess I cannot be sure, but if I had heard it it certainly would change my image of her. So far Yoenki has been nothing but kind and friendly to me. Yes she is quite secretive and evasive, but I am taking that as part of her nature. The question I have had, and still have where that nature is coming from. I am not sure whether she is a Witchhunter who is trying to provide covert help and learn from me, or a Bloodspeaker trying to remain hidden from the authorities. Either way I am not worried about it yet. If she is a Witchhunter then there is no problem with our association and she could prove a valuable ally in the future. If she is Bloodspeaker, then I have a contact on the inside for possible use in the future. Either way I am learning more about what is going on, and as my mother taught me it is always good to keep your options open as everything is not black and white, and that sometimes subtly can be the more effective tool. Now I just need to keep up the questioning until I figure out where her loyalties lie. So far I am more than happy to keep our association secret as she wishes. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Toshiro has always treated me with respect, so I was glad to help when he came to me asking for advice on how to woo his riding instructor. I have given him help in what women like, and have even helped him by providing him some poetry to give her. Fortunately my experience with Rokugani poetry is still quite limited, so Toshiro should have no problem passing off what I gave him as his own if he wishes. I was quite pleased when he came back one day saying he was to go on a long patrol with O-Hisa and that if all went well that they would have a chance to get to know each other much better during all those cold nights they would spend together.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having always traveled with Toshiro as my primary protector and leader, it came as something of a surprise when Kaz came one day to Volar and myself saying that if we wished we could travel with him on a mission he was setting out on. He was going looking for some Witchhunter who he was apparently doing some buisness with (as it turned out it was the same one we had walked into the ambush at the Inn trying to meet). Since Volar and Myself had proved worthy traveling companions he would be glad to have us accompany him. Apparently he had already managed to get Verick away from his Sensei, and Mindra  and Yukio would be along as well since they are not allowed out on patrol with Toshiro. 

So out into the winter snow we left heading north, into to cold wind itself. Everyone but me was unhappy about traveling in such weather, bundled up tightly against the cold. I on the other hand find such weather to be invigorating, my ancestor’s blood protecting me from the cold. I find this time of year to be quite relaxing, with the snow dampening the sound and most people staying indoors, I get the chance to commune with the Oak Father with far fewer distractions. 

Eventually we made it to a small village, which was in desperate need of help. Many of the townsfolk were suffering from disease and the local shugenja healer was nowhere to be found. Mindra and I tended to the villagers as best we could, even healing a couple with our magic. This seamed to confirm we were on the right track since this seamed to have the ring of bloodspeakers to it. The following day we set off to where many of the villages had been out collecting wood before they fell ill. We eventually noticed some trees that appeared to be suffering from some form of disease as well. 

Once more our lack of planning got us in trouble again. As several of us were up close looking at the trees, Verick stated, “If this is taint my Katana should tell us”. Just then he touched his sword to one of the diseased spots on a tree. Immediately the trees awoke and started attacking us. Unfortunately for me I was the closest to center and was immediately and completely entangled by them. The others were able to get away with little or no help. Unable to get near me the others began firing arrows at the trees. This only seamed to anger them as they started to squeeze me tighter. If only I had been one of those that were free this would have been much easier, as the Oak Temple had trained me in not only channeling our God’s power against the undead but also how to use this power as well to control all of the Oak Fathers plants as well, but this was not an option that day. Finally I heard Volar state, “Wait I have an idea” He then started chanting some spell. Nothing seamed to happen though, so I figured it must not have worked. A few seconds later, I noticed his rat sneaking through the roots, too small to be effectively entangled. When the rat got to me he touched me with his nose. All of a sudden I felt the pressure ease. I finally figured out what Volar’s plan was. He had cast a spell I had previously only heard of, and I was now part of the air itself, much like a morning fog. In this new form I was able to quickly get out of the area, as the rat also retreated. From outside of the trees’ range we quickly put an end to their existence with some simple arrow fire. 

An idea was then put forward by someone that we should destroy the remains so that others would not accidentally come in contact with the taint. We realized this might be a mistake after black clouds of smoke came off the burning trees. Oh well there was nothing we could do at this point but let them burn so we set back for the village. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A minor correction on our trip back. The hawk was first spotted before we ran into the shugenja, but no-one fired at it that time. 

Yes, after the battle we were exhausted, and weak. Mindra and I had used up all of our spells for the day, barely leaving us enough strength to travel. We were definitely not ready for another attack. When we saw the hawk again there was much nervousness, as we were afraid of another battle. I tried stopping Yukiyo from firing at the hawk but it was too late, this was not good. If it was just a plain innocent hawk then I was upset about needlessly killing it. If it belonged to a friend then we had just burned a bridge before coming to it. Lastly if it belonged to an enemy then he now knew where to find us. 

Being in no condition to fight when the stranger approached most of us figured hiding might be the best choice. But good fortune was smiling on us today, and I was relieved at what seamed to be a fellow child of the Oak Father approaching. After he identified himself I stepped forward to talk as well since I believed he was no threat. A short conversation later I was convinced. Several others, Volar, Verick and Yukiyo especially were not convinced, and thought I was nuts for trusting him. Eventually they came around after he offered to heal our horses. We apologized in general for the unfortunate incident with his hawk, but unfortunately Yukiyo was unwilling to show both courage and humility by apologizing herself.

We convinced him to travel to the village with us, which I was glad of for it had been a long time since I had the chance to speak with someone who had so many shared beliefs. We spoke long into the night about all sorts of matters. I am unsure of what exactly this Mystic Wanderer is that has been spoken of. Brakkus explained that he knew of the way to maintain contact with the gods without having to follow all the rituals exactly. I was also curious about the hawk, since Volar was right, a druid should not have a familiar, and that is what the hawk certainly seamed to be. I finally got him to begin to explain that there were more similarities between Arcane and Divine magic than most people thought. He did eventually agree to teach me more about this and meet me back at my new grove when we were done with our quest. 

The following day we parted company, Brakkus headed south to Bugiasha, while we continued north in search of the Witchhunter. We wished the village luck and promised them we would inform lord Jyaku of their predicament of being without a local priest anymore. This last part was because we had the unfortunate duty of informing them the night before that their shugenja who had returned after we left the previous day and had then set out looking for us was in fact the same one who had attacked us and had been a bloodspeaker.  Brakkus however informed Kaz that he would not head strait to Bugiasha, instead that he would make a quick detour to where the tainted trees were to make sure that all these abominations had been taken care of, and that our burning of the trees had not caused greater harm. He promised to head strait to the city after that though, and Kaz eventually agreed to this plan.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I having nothing else to add until the very end, as we approached the ash covered hillside. Somewhere along the line we were spotted by Nezu, or Yukiyo had awaked him, but I definitely recall the conversation we had up the hillside. Nezu had demanded to know who we were. When we identified ourselves, he at first demanded to talk to Toshiro who he had previously agreed to help in exchange for his life. When he was informed that Toshiro was not with us he next asked to speak with Sho. Unfortunately we had to inform him that Sho had been lost to a shadowlands creature. It then fell on me to convince him of our good intent, since he did not trust Verick who had threatened to kill him if not for Toshiro’s intervention nor Kaz who he had never met. Of the three barbarians, I was the one he trusted most. Using my natural gifts for diplomacy I eventually talked him into letting us join him peacefully. 
--
I hope I have filled in so blanks and weak spots for everyone. It is now up to our narrator to continue on. Fear not, some more interesting things are still yet to come. We all knew this to be case as something had driven Nezu here, and we were sure that whatever it was would soon be discovered.

Mir


----------



## Draken Korin

*Verick: Out of Character Comment*

It's interesting to read the story and some of the follow up comment to see how the perspective and view changes over time. 

The episode with Brakkus being a prime example. It was, in fact, Verick who began the talks with Brakkus, since they shared a common language, Rashemani, as he and Kaz moved out to confront him.

I even recall getting flak from Volar over accepting him as easily as I had. It was also Verick who tried to force Yukiyo to apologize for shooting at his hawk, and as Black Omega said, the refusal will not be forgotten by the tempestuous young lion cub.

Verick is very un-Lion in his care of his horse, almost more Unicorn, since his family had made a name for itself with horsemanship, warhorse breeding, and the training of soldiers in the northeast of Rasheman after Verick's father left Rokugan. He was not withdrawn from Brakkus at all, but indeed was the first to agree to his offer of assistance with his horse.

Anyway. On with the story.

Rob


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

I appologize to Verick for missremembering the events with Brakkus. It has been a while. We both agree though that there were some who did not trust Brakkus, and that Volar and Yukiyo were quite vocal about it. And yes, you took the lead in trying to get Yukiyo to appologize, I don't believe I contradicted that but if it reads that way I am sorry.


----------



## Black Omega

The group found the cave Nezu had holed up in was rather comfortable.  There was a pit where the fire had burned low, food and water for a number of people laid back.  There was even a stable at the back of the cave with room and fodder for several horses.  Obviously a hide out of some sort.

Nezu’s lean features were damp with sweat despite the chill of the evening as he gazed anxiously at the group.  Their questions were blunt and to the point.  “What happened to the Witchhunter?  Where is he?!”

“I did everything he asked!”  Nezu protested quickly.  “He visited me late at night and just started asking questions.  Then he told me I’d be his guide, what could I do??”

Nezu didn’t get any further than that before a noise was heard outside the cave.  The sliding of soot down the slope and then movement close by.  Someone coming closer and not being subtle about it.  Katana were readied, spells prepared…and then Hiruma Toshiro walked into the cave and looked around “About time I found you….I’ve been just behind you for the last day it feels like.”

[DM Note:  Toshiro’s player’s time away was finished.  The group had lost a day or two at that first village resting to heal and recover spells.  So I let Toshiro catch up to them at the cave.  No doubt the guidance of his ancestors helping Toshiro along, since he’s nor exactly wildness skilled.]

There was little time for reacquaintances, though.  Just minutes after Toshiro entered, there was the sound of movement outside once again.  There was just time for katanas to be drawn again and the group to get into position before new visitors arrived.  Zombies.  A couple of the zombies were cute down quickly and a blast of positive energy from Mindra reduced more to piles of dust, while Mir forced the other zombies to flee with her own turning.

But the group heard chanting below and didn’t pursue, waiting for the next attack and forcing whoever it was to come to them.  A couple of minutes pass before from above the cave came a rush of black rock and soot.  And again.  Someone starting to seal the group inside the cave. Verick peeked out and had just enough time to see the pale bony skeletons further down the slope before the undead fired their arrows at him and forced him back under cover.  Another minute passed as the group debated what to do and the mound of volcanic dust grew higher at the mouth of the cave, up to waist level.  Whoever was directing the undead seemed quite willing to wait, seal up the cave, then go in later after everyone had suffocated.

But that was not to be.  Impulsively, Verick bulled through the mound of rock and soot, taking an arrow in the shoulder but clearing a path for the others.  Mindra cast a spell to make he and Kaz invisible to undead, While Volar, Toshiro and Mir were brought under the protection of an Invisibility Sphere.  Yukiyo peeked out to start taking shots at the skeletons, but to no effect against the bony forms.  

Verick was struck by two more arrows as he charged, then a shugenja appeared in the darkness behind the skeleton archers.  Languidly he gestured, blood splattering from his cut hand.  And Verick felt his body weaken, strength draining away.  Even so, he didn’t pause, charging right into the midst of the archers and bulling one out of the way so he could get in a slash to the shugenja.  Kaz was right behind him, his invisibility to undead dispelled as he started hacking around him into the skeletons.

Yukiyo was the last out of the cave and as she exited, three skeletons from above the cave attacked with swords.  But even more sinisterly…as Yukiyo fended off the skeletons she heard a gleeful cry from behind “Hug!”  Yukiyo avoided the playful Pekkle no Oni, but just barely, his talons nearly catching on her leather armor.

Mir charged forward as well, lifting her oak staff high as she called upon the Oak Father to turn the skeletons around Verick and Kaz.  The skeletons wavered a moment but then fought on, unaffected by the turning.  But the attempt did draw the attention of others to Mir.  From the darkness on the groups flank, three emaciated figures came into view, faded tattoos showing over their pallid flesh.  Ghoulish monks.  Two of them focused on Mir as they entered the fray and a Dragon Claw attack drew blood from the young woman.  Worse yet, Mir felt her body stiffen, a curious paralysis taking over.

Mindra followed Kaz into the battle with the skeletons but veered off as he saw the ghouls.  Calling upon the spirits, Mindra forced one ghoul and one skeleton to flee the battle.  Toshiro found himself toe to toe with the other ghoul, matching his sword with the ghoul’s bizarrely agile martial arts.  And Mir’s situation went from bad to worse…as the group was busy elsewhere with their battle, the ghoul who had paralyzed her drew in flow, and his clammy flesh started to flow over Mir’s body, ribs wrapping around her torso...his arms melding to her’s…

Hard pressed by the skeletons and playful Pekkle no Oni all at once, Yukiyo reached into her bag of tricks, a potion of levitation drank and quickly she lifted into the air, out of reach of the swords and talons.  Once safe she started to relentlessly shoot arrows into the Pekkle no Oni as the little fellow stomped his foot on the sooty ground and cried “Not fair!”

With Kaz taking much of the pressure off, Verick was left to relentlessly pursue the shugenja, his katana soon drenched with the spell caster’s blood.  But he had a few tricks of his own, a fast step back followed by a muttered spell and another splash of his own blood to complete the spell.  And in helpless fury Verick watched as the shugenja lifted up into the air out of reach, a sinister grin spreading over the Shugenja’s face as he prepared his next spell.  Then from out of nowhere Volar popped into view, hands held out as a lightning bolt crackled upward, engulfing the Shugenja.  The Shugenja wavered in the air for a moment then fell, landing heavily, his body twisted and smoldering from the lightning’s blast.

Toshiro managed to cut down the ghoul opposing him but then he stopped short as he approached Mir, unsure how to attack the creature without striking his teammate.  Then with a howling cry the ghoul forced Mir’s body into combat, a fast leap and a sweeping kick rocking Toshiro back.  Meanwhile the Pekkle no Oni had escaped Yukiyo’s line of sight, the poor boy in rather poor shape from all the arrows.  And then Verick popped up, jade etched katana at ready as he snarled “No way we’re letting you escape THIS time!”  and with a violent sweep of the sword the miniature oni was cute down, disappearing in a flash of flame.

With no target left, Yukiyo took careful aim and let fly, an arrow sinking into the ghoul and into Mir, blood and ichor mingling around the wound.  Badly wounded by now, Kaz was still working to finish off the skeletons, getting help from Volar’s magic missiles and Mindra’s turning.  Thinking quickly, as the ghoul moved to attack Toshiro once more, Volar cast levitate on Mir and she lifted into the air, ghoul and all.  With the Shugenja dead, the other ghouls gone or slain, and the skeletons turned, all that was left to save Mir, without killing her to kill the ghoul.  Volar cast Grease on Mir but the undead was too firmly latched onto the silver haired woman.  Mindra took the time to heal much of Kaz’s damage.  Volar expended his last magic missile on the ghoul but still it and Mir thrashed in mid air as the group searched for ideas on how to hurt it.  Mindra continued on healing, fixing up Verick then Yukiyo next.

Toshiro tried jabbing the ghoul/Mir with a torch but just got a foot to the face for his trouble.  Mir tried to turn the creature surrounding her, but to no avail.  The group could just not find a way to hurt it without hurting Mir as well.  Mindra went on with his healing, fixing up Volar’s arrow wound next.  Finally at Mir’s urging, Toshiro and Verick through caution to the winds and striking as precisely as they could, they killed the ghoul.  Luckily, Mindra was right there to heal Mir quickly once the ghoul was taken care of.

[DM Note:  I have a firm rule not to give the group ideas for tactics.  I kept waiting for someone to suggest a Cure Wounds as a way of dealing with the ghoul without hurting Mir.  But the group was so caught up in the moment, it never seemed to come to mind.  It made things much tougher than I’d originally planned.]

With the battle over and snow falling in the night, the group retreated to the cave once more.  Nezu was firmly tied up to be questioned in the morning, when multiple Zones of Truth could be put up to help Nezu with his memory.  Then the group set up a watch in case trouble returned and then settled in to rest.

Well, that was the idea at least…  An earlier discussion on searching for the Shugenja’s horse in case there was gold or other valuables there weighed heavily on Yukiyo’s mind.  And finally she set off out of the cave and into the night, holding an arrow with an Ever Burning Flame cast upon it.  Toshiro was the only one who noticed and he frowned, leaning out to watch as well as waking Mindra to let him know what was going on.

Yukiyo’s trip into the night was short, as she moved in among the trees at the base of the slope there was movement from up ahead.  Her bow held at ready she creeped forward.  Finally the flickering light brought into view a skeleton.  But Yukiyo’s keen senses saved her, the young archer rolling to the side to escape the arrows that flew where she can been standing.  Running back toward the slope, she heard the sounds of pursuit, growing closer quickly.

Toshiro held his watch at the mouth of the cave, his eyes training to pierce the veil of night as the flickering flame came back into view, bobbing up and down as the person ran.  Then suddenly the flame fell and there was no more movement.  Turning to Mindra, Toshiro sighed “Wake the others, I’ll try to help her.”  Then he started down the slope as quickly as he could, pushing his pace faster as he saw movement near the light and heard a pained, hoarse moaning.  But as he arrived at the tree the light lay beside, the ambush was sprung, a ghoulish monk leaping from the darkness t rake his claws into Toshiro’s back as a couple more arrows fly from the night, one scoring a blood hit through Toshiro’s armor.

Meanwhile, Yukiyo was annoyed.  As far as she was concerned the situation was under control and her dropped light had drawn the undead to her own ambush.  Though in truth her arrows did little damage to the skeletons.  As Toshiro retreated hastily up the slope Mindra roused the others.  Out of spells, Volar used a scroll to cast an acid arrow at the ghoulish monk as he came into view.  The skeletons chased as well, swords replacing the bows as they closed in on Toshiro.  Clad only in his kimono, Verick heroically rushed out to join the melee, taking on the ghoul.

Mir, Volar and Mindra started shooting arrows from the cave as Verick kept the ghoul busy, the skeletons cutting Toshiro off from the cave as they surrounded him.  Having trouble with the attacks from the cave, the ghoul moved to get out of the line of fire, suddenly cart wheeling past Verick, so suddenly the surprised young man had no time to swing at it.  The monkish ghoul went into a forward leap then rolled to his feet, claws raking into Toshiro and the Crab felt his body freeze, the paralysis taking hold.

Verick wasted no time, however, throwing himself after the ghoul and knocking Toshiro out of the way of the attacks.  As the group got their act together and finished off the fight Toshiro lay paralyzed on the freezing ground, the snow falling lightly over his unmoving face.  And through it all he could not help but think “This was a really bad idea…”

The aftermath of the battle was filled with tension and frustration.  Yukiyo insisted she had everything under control and the group had ruined her ambush.  The others, especially Mir and Verick, more or less replied “Fine, next time we won’t help.”

Come the morning, Nezu’s time was up.  Still bound, he was brought to the middle of the cave and two Circles of Truth were cast around him.  Volar calmly explained, “These spells will ‘help’ you tell the truth.  But if you lie, they will detect it instantly and kill you!”

A stone faced Toshiro added “Tell us the truth and you won’t be killed, Nezu.”

And faced with soulless foreign magic and certain death if he lies, Nezu’s meager courage crumbled.  Under questioning from the group he revealed all he knew.  And not only about the Witchhunter.  He confirmed something many in the group had suspected, he had killed the one bandit he was guarding for Toshiro.  The man had threatened to reveal Nezu himself had been a bandit, if Nezu did not free him.  He had been blackmailed into joining the bandits attacking the gold caravans by the ronin, who had known Nezu had used to be one of Rodrigo’s men.

The Witchhunter had found him late one night and woken him from a deep sleep, asking him about the undead attack on the village, and had then pressed him into service as a guide while hunting down the Bloodspeakers.  Then one night a woman had awakened him.  He did not see her face, but the voice was unmistakably feminine.  Her command had been simple and straightforward, lead the Witchhunter into a trap or something memorable and unpleasant would happen to Nezu’s family.  Caught between a rock and a hard place, Nezu had agreed at first.  Then switched sides again, warning the Witchhunter about the trap.  Kuni Noriaki had decided to try to turn the trap around on his foes.  When last Nezu saw him, the ground had erupted with undead attacking the Witchhunter while a woman laughed in the background.  Nezu had not waited to see what happened, he had fled at once.  Something the Witchhunter had been agreeable with, since it meant he did not have to bother worrying about protecting Nezu.

Nezu had later found the Witchhunter’s horse and saddlebags, but had not seen the Witchhunter since that fateful night.  But he had feared he would be next in line, which was why he’d arrange for his wife and child to stay with someone else.  He’d sent a message to Bugaisha, but somehow, it had never gotten through.

While the questioning was going on, Verick and Volar had started to search the cave.  The saddlebags had revealed Kuni Noriaki’s belongings.  Several surgical looking implements.  And a journal in some cryptic code.  The search also turned up a large amount of gold, which the group split among them as poor Nezu looked on in stunned despair.  When he was asked if there was more gold, he had to admit they had found all of it.

After the questioning was done, Volar and Verick were quite ready to finish Nezu off but Toshiro looked the thin man over then growled “Now you work for us.  You guide us.  Do a good job and I’ll let you go after we are done.  Betray us and you will die.”

Nezu managed a weak smile and a nods “Toshiro-sama, my dear good friend.  Whatever you wish of me, I will do.”  

“Good.”  Toshiro answered “then take us to the spot where Kuni Noriaki was ambushed.”

[DM Note:  The storyhour continues to be time compressed, like those annoying TBS movies where they cut stuff out for no apparent reason just to make it fit a time slot.  I'm sure Verick and Mir's players at least will have a little to add to this.]


----------



## Black Omega

The trip to the location of the ambush took half a day over forested hills covered with snow.  By the time they arrived, the snow had ceased to fall, leaving eight inches of snow on the ground, but the bitter cold remained.  Only Mir with her Aasimar resistance to cold remained unaffected.

Though the area of the ambush was covered by snow the group searched it carefully.  At strategic spots close to trees, pits were found where someone could hide.  Though the snow and elements had obscured most other evidence, the group also found an area where the icy ground had been suddenly melted to mud and had refrozen.  Footprints showed clearly, as did other marks, including where something had been dragged away.  Things weren’t looking good for their friend the Witchhunter.

Nezu was very helpful using his tracking skills to look over the area, the thin, nervous fellow constantly glancing around as if an attack could come at any moment.  But it was Mindra who’s monkey ears picked up the sound of someone riding their way.  Fanning out, the group rode to meet this mysterious figure riding alone in the dead of winter.

He turned out to be a man named Funaki, Toshiro and Kaz had both heard of him, a former Crab Clan samurai with a strong reputation as a fighter.  Though curiously, he carried no weapon.  And typically Crab in his speech as well.  A challenge from Kaz for his to produce his papers simply drew a snarling “Do you know who you are talking to, you little pissant?!  I was killing Oni on the Kaiu Wall when your parents were still deciding if they really wanted another crying brat!  And since when do Crab travel with…Elves.”, Funaki’s voice dripping with scorn.

The sheer venom of the ronin’s tone took the group aback and Toshiro’s rather imprecise way of describing Volar as a special friend simply made Funaki more furious.  Volar contributed as well, adding in “Now, now…you need not fight over me…” using his best effeminate tone.

This was the straw that broke the camel’s back and Funaki slide off his horse, carefully adjusting his helmet before he charged.  As he drew near to Kaz, Funaki reached over his back and then swung, shadows falling from a great, two handed battle axe that hacked into Kaz’s body.  As Mir moved to heal Kaz, Toshiro charged in to attack, a powerful overhand strike landing on Funaki’s shoulder.  The blade bit past the armor but then stopped, Funaki tensing his muscles, then flexing as he threw his arms wide and the blade was pushed back, no blood drawn.

Eyes blazing, Funaki looked over Toshiro and hissed ‘I will show you exactly what I think of your fighting skills.”  Then he turned his back on Toshiro and attacked Kaz again, adding in a sidestep so he could also attack Mir when she went to heal Kaz.  

After the initial furious charge, the group’s tactics got better, Volar summoning a celestrial badger and a thoqqua to help hem the ronin in as the others cycled in and out of the fight for healing.  In the end, the group was too much for Funaki and he was finally struck down by Yukiyo’s arrows and the samurai’s katanas.

The fight over, the group healed their wounds while Volar checked out the body.  He discovered an unusually heavy pouch that registered as magical.  The ouch was discovered to be a bag of holding, and aside from the food and water carried inside, there were also six new chain mail shirts,  six purple kimono carrying the mon of Lord Shinjo Jyaku, and a substantial amount of material for writing scrolls.

Also in the pouch was a note reading:  “Pick up shipment and return as soon as possible.  It seems the journal does exist.  If you can grab it or keep them from getting it, do so.  Otherwise it’s not that important.”

While Volar was checking this out, Verick wandered over to look over the ronin’s battle axe.  He carelessly picked it up, then his body stiffened as he felt the sheer bloodlust of the weapon working into his mind.  Verick was barely able to fight off the weapons influence and drop it back into the snow.  “-That- we are destroying…”  he decided and the rest of the group agreed.

Moving onward, the group decided to return to the cave they had seen on their first visit to this village, back months ago when Sho, Toshiro, Verick and Shiko had charged the zombies inside the cave.  This time there were no zombies but there were traps.  A devious fire trap clearly designed to fry the unwary.  Verick and Yukiyo were up to the task of spotting the disarming the trap, though.

Inside the cave was found a set of black scrolls, non magical.  Also found was a curved, black dagger covered with long dried blood.  Mir took the scrolls into her possession for study later.  Outside the cave the ground found themselves face to face with a group of riders.  They had up to date travel papers and claimed they were out chasing the man the group had found and killed.  Though suspicious, Mir was able to confirm to the group that at least the men were truthful about chasing the ronin.

However, Toshiro was apparently having trouble focusing on the conversation.  He looked around with a surprised look on his face, then shook his head before blurting out “Who are you?!  Why should I do this?”  Toshiro remained confused, looking to the riders then around again “I have nothing against attacking Kuzo, but how do I know this is not a trap?”  he asked into the air again.  In whispers Toshiro passed along to the others someone he could not see was talking to him, a voice no one else could hear.

Then after a moment his face flushed and his eyes narrowed “It says the Witchhunter is dead, killed by Shahai.  And that my gir…er…Shinjo O-Hisa will be hurt if I don’t agree to this??”  this was the straw that broke the camel’s back.  Volar’s magic had revealed there was some form of illusionary magic on the leader of the riders.  Whispering to Kaz  “It must be him…stick close, we’ll work together and kill him.” The group prepared to attack.

The mysterious riders were prepared for this eventuality, dismounted archers suddenly appearing from hiding, arrows at ready.  Even so, Toshiro and Kaz charged the lead, who slashed his own hand, a maho spell calling down Doom on Toshiro.  Toshiro and Kaz also had to charge past other warriors with readied weapons, taking damage for their trouble.  And then before they could even reach the maho-tsukai, the evil bloodmage, they were brought up short as Volar called down a Stinking Cloud over the area.

Despite the initial confusion, the group really had little trouble with the battle.  Volar called down Scintillating Sphere after Scintillating Sphere, adding in Acid Arrows now and then.  Toshiro fell prey to another fear spell, this time dropping his sword before running away to cower behind Nezu, who himself looked more than ready to run, but somehow he managed enough courage to stand his ground between Toshiro and the maho-tsukai.

Mir used her wand of magic missiles, Yukiyo launched arrow after arrow and Kaz and Verick got right into the thick of the battle and soon it was simply a matter of trying to capture someone before all their enemies ended up dead.  One of the archers was hit with a Hold Person by Mir and the rest were killed quickly.  Verick retrieved Toshiro’s ancestral sword and toyed with hiding it, but when Toshiro had recovered from the spell, Volar pointed him over to Verick to recover his sword.

Aside from some gold, the group recovered a couple of interesting items from the saddlebacks of the maho-tsukai.  One was a magical lantern, dark green with golden dragons.  Also found to be magical was a group of seven coins, each carrying the emblem of one of the seven great Fortunes.  After some discussion the lantern was given to Mindra and the coins were split up.  The coin of Jurojin, the Fortune of Contentment, was given to Mir.  The coin of Hotei, Fortune of Happiness, was given to Yukiyo.  Given how often he’d been at death’s door, it wasn’t surprising Verick got the coin of urokujin, Fortune of Longevity.  The coin of Ebusi, Fortune of Honest Hard Work, was given to Mindra.  The Fortune of Wealth, Daikoku’s coin as given to Volar.  Appropriately enough, Kaz got the coin of Bishamon, Fortune of Strength.  That left Hiruma Toshiro with the coin of Benten, the Fortune of Romantic Love.  A result others in the group had planned ahead of time.

[DM Note:  Given how many people in my group read comic books, the green lantern jokes were inevitable.  Who knows, someday maybe they will find the ring that goes with that lantern.  The decision to split up the coins rather surprised me.  A detect magic had revealed divination magic on the items.  It did lead to some interesting situations, though.  And since Toshiro already had a girlfriend, he had no chance of escaping being given the coin of luv.]

The group camped out that night, preparing their set spells for interrogation.  This was a unique experience for Nezu, who for once got to watch an interrogation instead of being the center of attention.  When morning came the archer was stripped down to his loin cloth, left shivering in the freezing cold as Verick glared at him “Tell us what we want to know or I’ll kill you!”

The young man’s eyes positively lit up “Really?!  Yes!  Free my soul from my body!  Iuchiban, I come to serve you at last!”  Not quite the reaction the group was going for.

“We can also torture you…”  Kaz warned, giving his best intimidating look.

“Yes, pain purifies the spirit!  Make sure to spill a lot of blood as well, blood is the life!”  the archer cried out happily.

The Zone of Truth at least proved the young man was sincere in his fanaticism.  And a Charm Spell and carefully chosen questions from Mir revealed the man’s name was Hanzo, a former gambler recruited into the Bloodspeakers by his brother.  He was part of a Bloodspeaker faction that remained loyal to the memory of the first Bloodpeaker, Iuchiban.  Other’s had broken off from that faith and there was now conflict between the groups.   Though it was not his group who killed the Witchhunter, Hanzo knew he was dead.  Kuni Noriaki had been troubling both groups constantly until his sudden disappearance.  Then during a battle with the false Bloodspeakers Shahai had boasted about killing him.  As far as Hanzo was concerned, the Witchhunter was dead and the only thing left to do was find his journal.  The leader of the group had some ideas on how to decipher the encryptions used by the Witchhunters.

The only other useful piece of information Hanzo had was that a spy had infiltrated his group.  He didn’t know what information she got, but the man in charge was –very- upset over it.  They had managed to cut her off from getting back to Bugaisha and she had reteated to the northern wastelands everyone knows to avoid.  Hanzo’s brother, Sanzo, and one other were sent after to make sure she never made it back to Bugaisha.

A search of the maho-tsukai’s person revealed a roll of papers, notes taken on how to decipher certain codes.  Verick took charge of these and with a little work he managed to decipher parts of the Witchhunter’s journal:  

_From the jounal of Kuni Noriaki, Witchunter and Jade Magistrate.

At last, the break I’ve been waiting on.  But when I tracked down the Maho-tsukai, it turned out his ‘base’ was simply creating opium.  How peculiar.  A preliminary test revealed the drugs were not even tainted.  How peculiar times two.  Just one of the workers in the base were captured.  He confirmed my darkest suspicion.  Shahai herself is in the area.  At last the killer of a hundred Witchhunters will meet her final fate!  Curiously, he knew nothing of the Bloodspeaker base further to the north.  He also said something about the Tetsu no Shukun…the Iron Lords.  Clearly warriors of some sort, though I can only speculate this might be a new type of undead since the pitiful fool died before I was done questioning him.  I definitely need more practice in this area.  He did reveal one other thing before his death.  The drugs were being sold for barely the price of making them.  How peculiar times three.  Clearly then it was not for the purpose of raising money.  This then begs the question, what is it for?  Under questioning, Nezu revealed they could be sent to Kuzo, evidently a hellhole of vice and crime.  But he could not even guess why. Kuzo apparently already has a source for drugs.  

I’m now left with a puzzle.  Some of the Bloodspeakers working in this area are followed what Kuni Utagu has defined as their classic plan of operation.  Disease, creating undead, a very sinister and subtle corruption to gain power, while remaining well hidden.  Yet, other actions have been most atypical.  The assault that captured four samurai.  Encouraging rebellion in Reishiatsu.  Apparent involvement in vice.  (I shudder to think how much taint could be spread by a corrupt Geisha House).  I can only suspect some of these actions are taken by a splinter group, perhaps maho-tsukai unrelated to the Bloodspeaker organization.

The meeting tonight should be interesting.  Nezu revealed a woman promised a dire fate for him if he did not lead me into a trap this night.  Wisely, he continues to me more afraid of me than any mere Bloodspeaker.  He is going to guide me to the spot early so I can spring a trap.  If I can capture this woman, then perhaps I can learn the answers I seek.  And if it is Shahai…I am prepared.  The witch has lived too long._

Many other passages were too difficult to decode and others seemed to use terminology that could not be figured out.  Discussions of dissections of Oni leading to obscure references to things perhaps only Witchhunters know.  In any case, much to Nezu’s dread, the decision was made by Toshiro to head up north and try and find this spy before the two send by the Bloodspeakers found her.


----------



## Ancalagon

Wow, this is getting to be realy, realy good.

I might (oh, say, 25%) get to DM an oriental adventure campain.  You don't mind if I steal ideas, neh?

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Be my guest.  I'm skimming right now to catch up to certain things are still time compressed.  Things get much nastier very soon indeed.


----------



## Axeboy

*Just a bump*

*Bump*


----------



## Black Omega

As the group traveled into the north, beyond the limits of the Emerald Empire, the terrain grew even more rugged and rocky.  Mindra’s dog and Nezu’s tracking skills came in handy for tracing the path of Sanzo and his partner.   Late the next day the ground approached a campsite, an ice-crusted tent still set up.  The campfire was long cold and two unmoving figures dressed in warm furs were seen close by it.  Examining the two, they found both were men, their skin deathly pale and frosted over.  There was no sign of violence and their end must have come quickly, since one of the men had his arms held out, a happy look on his face.

Volar looked over the bodies, using his dagger to pry open frozen clothing to retrieve a total of 150 koku.    Odds and ends lay around the campsite but there was no sign of an attack.  After some deliberation the group decided there was already a camp set up here, why not use it.  

The group set watches that night and built the fire up high before settling in.  All was peaceful until the watch shared by Mindra and Kaz.  As Mindra walked the edge of the camp, his keen Vanara vision seeing far into the night, Kaz rested back closer to the fire sharpening his katana.  Until a flash of movement caught his attention, and ice blue eyes caught his.   A beautiful maiden with snow-white skin moving silently over the snow covered ground, her steps leaving no prints.  Entranced by her beauty, Kaz was unable to move...even to speak as she approached.  Her kiss chilled to the bone but for the life of him, Kaz could think of no reason to stop her.

Mindra might not have noticed something was wrong in time, but it suddenly dawned on him Kaz had gone completely silent, not even the sound of him sharpening his sword.  Peeking around a tent, the Vanara was treated to the sight of a motionless Kaz being kissed by a floating woman in white, Kaz’s skin rapidly turning a pallid shade of white.  

Thinking quickly, Mindra slipped around to rouse Toshiro then Mir before going to Kaz’s assistance.   As the ghost’s pale eyes fixed on Mindra he felt a connection made and almost fell prey to the same trance that captured Kaz, but the monkey fought it off and quickly cast invisibility to undead on himself as Toshiro yelled and burst out of his tent, sword in hand.  Mir was far more quiet, slipping over to rouse Verick.

The situation got chaotic from there as Verick rushed out, jade engraved katana in hand.  Before he had a chance to strike, the ghost unleashed an unearthly wail and just second later, Verick had dropped his sword and was fleeing out into the frozen night.  Toshiro’s slash at the ghost passed harmlessly through her, but Mindra scooped up Verick’s sword and passed it along to Toshiro.

Worried what might happen to Verick too far from camp,  Mir cast a Hold Person on Verick, freezing him in place.  To the poor Lion cub this had to seem like something out of a nightmare.  He was trying to flee from something that terrified him, but he could not move and the sounds behind him just got closer and closer…

Toshiro took a second swing and Verick’s jade katana seemed to damage to ghostly woman, who reacted with a look of shock at the attack with a jade weapon.  “Who are you?”  asked a voice that sounded like an icy breeze.  

“Hiruma Toshiro!  I serve Lord Shinjo Jyaku!”  Toshiro snarled, taking another swing with the jade katana, but missing this time.  

Volar added in from where he had been watching at the side “Who do you serve?”

“Lord Shinjo Jyaku…I must get to him…I have something he needs to know…”  the pitiful, whispering wind replied, her attack on the group ceasing.

“Well, come with us, we’ll take you to see him!”  Toshiro declared, still very wary after the attack on his friend.  

“I must see him, yes…”  the ghost replied in a confused tone “I’m sorry...for the attack…” she whispered like a breeze through the trees.  

“Very well.”  Toshiro answered, lowering his sword at last “this is finished.”

The ghost nodded and drifted away into the night as Volar stared in surprise “no...wait!”

Kaz turned out to be ok, he had suffered from the freezing cold of the ghost’s kiss but nothing Mir and Mindra could not heal.  Verick returned once the spells affecting him had worn off, accepting his katana back with only a brief  “Thanks.”  Not in the best of moods.

Volar and Mindra weren’t too happy either “That was the woman the Bloodspeakers were after!”  Volar exclaimed “We could have found out more information from her.”

“She doesn’t know she’s dead.”  Mindra chimed in “Some spirits are like that.  If they die leaving something important undone, they cannot pass on until that task is finished.  My people know of this well.”

Toshiro sighed, “Ok...what should I do?”

“Go out and try to talk to her, perhaps her spirit still lurks in this area…try to find out…hm...What the last place she remembers being is?”

Toshiro nodded and katana firmly in hand he walked out away from the fire and the camp, calling out into the night for the ghost.  And finally, she appeared again, a lovely vision in white, her footsteps dancing over the snow. 

“So...um...I want to try to help you.  Where is the last place you remember?  We can try and find you?”  Toshiro said.

Once again the ghost seemed confused “I was…attacked by creatures and trapped in a cave over that hill…” she whispers so softly only Toshiro could hear “I hid there and kept my information safe.”

“Thank you.”  Toshiro promptly replied, then returned to camp as the ghost watched, then faded from view.

The others were once again rather animated with their questions “What creatures?  What information does she have?”

“What do you want me to do, go out there again and try to call her back?”  Toshiro growled.  He really didn’t see the point but finally agreed to try it again.

Once again he walked out into the night, calling out loudly to the ghost.  But this time instead of her quiet presence, he was suddenly attacked by a massive creature covered with white fur that allowed it to blend in with the snow perfectly.  The creature was perhaps seven feet tall and though his first fearsome attack hurt Toshiro badly, the fight was short as the rest of the group joined in and killed the creature quickly.  With it’s death a howl was heard beyond sight in the darkness, and then silence.

Nothing happened that night to disturb the group’s rest and with the dawn the next day they pressed on over the hill the ghost had indicated.  They found a valley and searching persistently, they found a cave with a dead body inside, a young woman armed with katana and a long spear, both bloodied from use.  The cave was roomy inside but had an opening too narrow for one of the white furred creatures to sneak through.

Searching the body they found papers protected inside a wooden tube.  Some of the papers were lists of names, evidently Bloodspeakers or their allies in Bugaisha.  But the most recent bit of information was much more ominous.  Evidently the leader of the Bloodspeaker faction in Bugaisha planned to capture someone important in Bugaisha and use that person’s name to summon an oni and bind it to him or her.  There was also mention they might be able to use a certain oak grove just outside town.  Mir’s grove.

Armed with this information, the group made plans to return to Bugaisha.  The woman’s daisho, katana and wakizashi, was tucked away into Yukiyo’s bag of holding to be returned to her family later.  Then they gathers some wood from the near by woods and made a little funeral pyre to burn the body, according to Rokugani custom.

While Toshiro, Nezu, and Yukiyo were still inside the cave, searching for any other clues that might have been left behind, Verick, Kaz, Volar, Mir and Mindra stood guard outside, silently watching the body burn.

The attack came suddenly.  The hillside over the cave suddenly exploded,  an avalanche of snow tumbling down to cover the mouth of the cave as another of the white furred creatures burst into view.  This was one much larger than the one the group had fought the night before, perhaps twelve feet in height.  It was joined in the attack by three more burst from other hiding places, the canny creatures very skilled indeed at moving unseen in the snow.

[DM Note:  Toshiro, and Yukiyo’s players missed this session, so the avalanche was a convenient way to get them out of the way for the fight. ] 

Instantly, the group was in trouble, Kaz and Verick cut into the creatures with great skill, but the massive beasts were hard hitting and fast.  It was even worse for the spell casters, though.  The great reach of the beasts made it difficult to get out of range to cast spells.  Volar evaded them by casting a Fly spell on himself and lifting up high into the air above the battle, raiding down Scintillating Spheres and Magic Missiles when the opportunity arose.

Mindra was already very skilled at casting on the defensive and he dodged from place to place, concentrating furiously while calling down the Vengeance of his Ancestors upon the beasts and darting in here and there to heal the fighters and keep them up and going.  Mir was left in the worst situation, trapped between the funeral fire and one of the massive creatures, she chose to leap through the fire to escape.

The move succeeded., but ijn a way the young woman had not expected.  Her clothing caught on fire and Mir quickly figured out that the creatures disliked the flames enough they would not attack her while she was on fire.  So, curiously, she was safer on fire.

The fight was bloody and long, but eventually the group succeeded in killing all the creatures.  Much bloodied and battered, they then helped dig out the others while Volar flew around, scouting the area.  Volar did not see any more of the creatures, but he stayed well above ground level, taking no chances that one of the creatures could find a way to attack him.  Soaring around further to the north, Volar found a village.  A rough, wooden wall surrounded the place, with hotly burning torches placed at regularly intervals along the wall and a couple of men standing watch.  The people of the village were dressed in furs that covered every inch of them.  The guards readied their bows as they saw Volar but didn’t try to fire at him as he flew closer.

In a moment of impish playfulness, Volar cast a spell that made bright lights flash, then a spell that magnified his voice, booming out “Toshiro comes!  Prepare yourselves!  Toshiro comes!”  then quickly Volar flew away.  Though in truth, while the guards were certainly surprised, they made no attempt to attack.

By the time Volar had returned the fire had burned low and the group had a decision to make.  Still thoughtful after his encounters with the ghost [DM Note:  In others worse, the player still gone.] the decision was left up to Kaz.  Volar wanted to press westward to Kuzo, eventually.  But for the moment, he thought staying in the cave or visiting the village was a good idea.  Verick favored the cave idea, citing the position’s defensibility.  Mir was also curious about the village to the north.  But in the end, the decision was left up to the samurai and Kaz decided to try and press south as fast as possible and try to get out of the range of the snow beasts before night fell.

The group rode hard but the going was slow in the deep snow and they had not gotten as far south as they would have liked by the time night fell.  A great fire was built up in the hopes it would protect them from the creatures and watches were set, but no additional precautions were taken.

The first attack came in the middle of the first watch, a boulder of rock and ice hurling into the camp, missing everyone but rolling to the stop in the fire, starting to douse the hot burning flames.  As one creature moved in close and slashed at Verick and Volar, another threw boulders from the edge of the light.  And through luck, Mindra spotted another sneaking up on the group from the other side, trying to ambush them.  Volar used more magic missiles and Mindra and Mir got out their bows to add to the attacks and the creatures were beaten off, though none were killed.

The group had little rest over the next few hours; howls surrounding them in the night and boulders often thrown at them, though the creature doing it quickly retreated out of sight each time.  Then another attack came, a period of silence preceding a beast sneaking in close to the camp with a stealth that belayed it’s size.  In this case the group was saved by their horses, Verick and Kaz’s warhorses picking up scent of the beast and attacking with hoove and bite.  The attacks failed to make any impression on the creature and with a great rending of claws, Verick’s beloved horse was turn to bits, Kaz’s mount only barely escaping a similar fate before the group could react to chase the snow monster off.  The death of his horse, an animal he had trained since it was born, left the young man in a truly foul mood.

[DM Note:  Before this, a few people in the group had warhorses but they had never really been used to attack.  Verick and Kaz both liked the idea of their warhorses attacking the Yeti, but it didn’t work out quite as well as they had hoped.  Since Toshiro’s player missed all this, I ruled Nezu was busy guarding Toshiro’s tent]

This set the tone for the night.  Howls, sudden attacks by boulders, an occasional rush into range for claws, then the sudden retreat.  By dawn, none of the creatures harassing the group had been slain, but the group had gotten no sleep, Volar not even getting enough rest to allow him to prepare spells.  Exhausted, bloodied and with Verick sunk into a brooding silence nothing could break, the group was happy to retreat from the land of the snow monsters just as quickly as they could.

[DM Note:  This event is still fondly referred to as the one time they left Kaz be in charge.  The fierce fight for survival all night left the group determined not to let Kaz be in charge again.  The discussion about going to Kuzo was also amusing.  Most of the group was against it and even Volar’s player said ‘I agree, this is a bad idea.  But Volar would want to visit’]

Back at Nezu’s village, the group paused to confer.  Verick, Volar and Mir were all against Nezu simply being left here, evidently having darker plans in mind for the nervous former bandit.  But Toshiro had given his word and he decided Nezu should pick up where he had left off, protecting the village in Toshiro’s name.  Nezu’s gratefulness was unbounded.

From there the group rode quickly to the south, and after several days finally arrived back at Bugaisha.  Reporting in, they found Lord Jyaku had already departed for the Winter Court, leaving his assistant, Shinjo Yuji, in charge.  Yuji-sama accepted the group’s report calmly, though he grew a little unsure as he looked over the papers recovered from the girl.  

Excusing himself, he left for a few minutes and then returned, looking a bit sheepish.  He admitted Shinjo Jyaku-sama had left him several letters for use if certain situations came up.  Information that he didn’t need to know unless certain things happened.  The girl was on such situation.  Though believed to have been a traitor, she had secretly been a spy in Jyaku-sama’s service and had infiltrated the Bloodspeakers at the cost of her own personal honor.

Arrangements were made for her Daisho to be returned to her family and Yuji thanked the group sincerely for their efforts.  Because of the loss of his horse, a fine Unicorn steed was gifted to Verick in some small repayment for his loss.  Others in the group never did really understand Verick’s feelings for the death of his horse, but Unicorn’s share a similar bond with their own animals and understand the emotional grief of such a loss.

Toshiro was unable to see his girlfriend, however, she had been sent with the force of samurai assigned to suppress the rebellion in and was not expected back until that was dealt with.  Yuji also promised to investigate the plot to summon an Oni.  The note mentioned the need to kidnap someone of ‘Celestial’ blood so their name could be given to the oni to create a new breed of Oni.  A consultation with the Temple revealed this is how new Oni were made.  The person giving their name had to agree to it but once the link was made the Oni would start to take on characteristics of the samurai, while the samurai would fight a constant battle against the corruption of the link.  A battle that sooner or later they would lose and be lost to the Shadowlands.

The problem was that quite a few Unicorn samurai, including Yuji and O-Hisa, would count as Celestial. Even Toshiro was a descendant of the great Hida Banuken, the Crab Clan Champion who oversaw the construction of the great Kaiu Wall that has stood against the Shadowlands for hundreds of years, and thus would be a prime target.

The group would have plenty of time to ponder how to foil this plot while returning to the training of duties of their day to day life.  The traitors from the list would be dealt with severely.


----------



## volar

*Yeti Attack and stuff*

Normally Toshiro is the lead samurai and he has some good tactics and will listen to other's advice. 

It is scary when Kazu decides to lead. He makes up his mind and if another Samurai is not around then watch out.

All of us non-samurai have learned we must follow samurai in this strange land, especially those from outside the area. So when Kazu decided to move on after dark we had to follow even though everyone else thought it was a bad plan. 

Buzzing the village interesting. Volar thought the group would visit and wanted it to be interesting in the village. This was Volar's first act of defiance against all of the lawful things going on in new place he was exploring.

No one really understood the bond Verick, Lion Cub, had with his horse. It was quite entertaining to see Verick get vicious and evil at Mir when she made some offhand comment about the horse.

Normally everyone was yelling at Volar for killing horses. Seems horses don't dodge area spells to well.

Volar


----------



## Draken Korin

*Verick's Horse, A Brief Background*

Akodo Iwashiro, my father, went west after the disgrace that nearly ended the Akodo family. He was a great samurai and tactician, who had dedicated his life to mastering the art of war. But what is a samurai without a master, and without his honour. Perhaps it was incorrect, but he saw no advantage to ending his life over that loss. Instead he took his swords and went into the world to seek a new way.

He wandered as a ronin for some time, always travelling westward, encountering many different people, and learning many things. Eventually he settled at the northern edge of the great mountain range that stretches through Rasheman. That was where he met my mother, and began the family of Akodo Iwashiro in the west.

His travels had shown him a unique perspective, limited these days to a select few, and those of the Unicorn clan. That the mobility and speed of a horse mounted warrior is a formidable tactical advantage. He learned this not from the Rokugani, but from the Hordeland barbarians who came to respect and befriend him in his travels through the Hordelands.

It was this perspective that gave my father a new purpose in the west. With a strong wife, and a new son, my older brother, he pooled the last of his resources and acquired a string of horses from his old barbarian friends, now to the east. Over the years, he became expert at the husbandry of horses, and their training and breeding, building a name for himself in the west.

After many years refining the integration of his arts in horsemanship, and melding them with the old ways of war from Rokugan, he formed a school of war, to share his knowledge. The training was rigorous, and my father was a harsh master, but his methods produced some of the finest cavalry and foot officers, and tacticians in the west. 

My brother was always to be the heir to the school, while I, a dreamer and dilettante, learned little of the ways that had been brought west with my father. My horse, Snow on the Grey Mountain, was the first thing I remember my father giving me. In retrospect, I know it was a lesson, to teach responsibility, and in some ways, it pushed me in the right direction.

From his foaling, to his training, I was the one responsible for him. A responsibility which I took more seriously than much of the other things I had done to that time. When my father died, and I took it upon myself to return his ashes to his ancestral home, with the shards of his Jade sword. Snow carried me there, and it was somehow fitting that the first thing my father gave me helped me to carry out the last thing I would ever be able to do for him.

More than Kaz's ill considered decision to move in into the open. I blame myself for Snow's death. Ultimately, I was responsible. No one can understand what he meant to me, especially not a self-important girl whose claim to being a servant of nature I find as hollow as the winter wind. Snow on the Grey Mountain was a part of my family, and one of the last connections to the west. Now he is dead.

Verick


----------



## Yellow Sign

First I must say that I this is one of my favorite Story Hours and I am getting some good ideas for my own Rokugan game! There is hard battles, mystery, romance, adventure, and great role playing. Two Thumbs UP!! What I would like to see are the stats for your player characters. What level did you start them out at and what level are they now? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Draken Korin

*Akodo Verick's Character Sheet*

Here you go, if you're really interested. These are current, he was probably two levels lower at the point we're at in the story.

-----
Name:                  Akodo Verick

Sex/Race:            Male Human (OA)

Class: Rogue(3), Fighter(3), Samurai(3)

Hit Dice:               [(3d6)+(6d10)]+18

Hit Points:            62

Initiative:	            +7

Speed:	            Walk 30'

AC:	            21

Attacks:	            *Dagger +11/+6; *Dagger (Thrown) +11/+6; *Jade Fang of Akodo +12/+7; Longbow (Composite) +11/+6; Wakizashi +12/+7  

Damage:	             *Dagger 1d4+3; *Dagger (Thrown) 1d4+3; *Jade Fang of Akodo 1d10+4; Longbow (Composite) 1d8; Wakizashi 1d6+3  

Face\Reach:          5 ft. by 5 ft.\5

Special Qualities:  Evasion,Honor 3 (2),Sneak Attack +2d6,Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)

Saves:	             Fortitude: +10, Reflex: +9, Will: +7

Abilities:                Str 17, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 11

Skills:	              Appraise 3; Balance 4; Battle 6; Bluff 2; Climb 5; Diplomacy 7; Disable Device 6; Disguise 3; Escape Artist 5; Game (Go) 3; Handle Animal 4; Hide 4; Iaijutsu Focus 5; Intimidate 4; Intuit Direction 3; Jump 7; Knowledge (Ancestors) 3; Knowledge (Etiquette) 3; Listen 3; Move Silently 4; Open Lock 6; Ride 11; Search 5; Sense Motive 7; Speak Language(High Rokugani, Rashemi) 2; Spot 6; Swim -6; Tea Ceremony 4; Tumble 7; Use Magic Device 3 

Feats:	              Ambidexterity,Ancestral Daisho,Armor Proficiency (Heavy) (1x),Armor Proficiency (Light) (1x),Armor Proficiency (Medium) (1x),Exotic Weapon Proficiency,Improved Initiative,Martial Weapon Proficiency,Quick Draw,Shield Proficiency,Simple Weapon Proficiency,Two-Weapon Fighting,Void Use

Challenge Rating: 9

Alignment:            Lawful Neutral

Region:                 Lion (Akodo) 

Possessions:        Arrows (50); Backpack; Bedroll; Bit and Bridle; Climber's Kit; Dagger; Flint and Steel; Fortune Coin of Longevity; Grappling Hook; Hair Clasp of Disguise; Horse (Light War); Jade Fang of Akodo; Lantern (Hooded); Lion Clan Amulet (Natural Armour +1); Lion Clan Kimono (Resistance +1); Longbow (Composite); Mithril Lamellar +1; Oil (1 Pt. Flask); Outfit (Cold Weather); Outfit (Noble's); Pouch (Belt); Rations (Trail/Per Day); Rokugani Style Western Scale Mail; Rope (Silk/50 Ft.); Saddle (Military); Saddlebags; Tent; Wakizashi; Waterskin


----------



## Black Omega

[Taking a break from typing up the next bit of the storyhour...]

The PC's started at 3rd level and that was nearly a year ago.  The group now averages around 8th level.  Three people are 9th, two of them spell casters so I'm getting to the point where magic really starts becoming interesting to handle.

Posting sheets I'll leave up to my players who read this board.  The other's I'll ask about it.  It's a fairly varied group, though only one PrC so far.


----------



## Yellow Sign

LOL, Draken you posted everything but Verick's classes! 

I am guessing he is a 3rd level Rogue and 6th level Samurai?


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Name: Mirandi (Mir)

Sex/Race: Female Asimar

Stats: Str 10, Dex 16 (+1 stat bonus 4th), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16 (+2 Asimar), Char 20 (+2 Asimar, +4 Enhancement)

Class: Bard 2, Cleric 3(Silvanus), Mystic Wanderer 2

Hit Dice: [(2d6)+(3d8)+(2d8)]+14 = 48hp

Initiative: +3

Speed: Walk 30'

AC: 18 (+3 Dex, +5 Divine) Touch: 18, Flat: 15

Attack +4 {Melee: +5 Quarterstaff (MW) (1d6/20/x2) +4 Dagger (1d4/19-20/x2) +4 Shortspear (1d8/20/x3); Ranged: +8 Longbow (MW) (1d8/20/x3) +7 Dagger (1d4/19-20/x2) +7 Shortspear (1d8/20/x3) 

Face\Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft.\5

Special Qualities: Asimar (Acid, Cold, Electricity resistance=5; cast Light 1/day as per sorceror of thier character level; Native Outsider; Spirit subtype) Bard (Bardic Knowlege +4; Bardic Music 2/day) Cleric (Spontaneous casting {Cure spells}; Turn Undead 8/day) Mystic Wanderer (Caster level Cleric=2; cast Sleep 1/day as per sorceror of thier character level; Summon Familiar)

Saves: Fort +5 (+2 Stat) Reflex +10 (+3 Stat), Will +14 (+3 Stat, +2 Iron Will) 

Skills: Alchemy 6; Diplomacy 17 (21 vs Rokugani); Heal 10; Innuendo 4; Intuit Direction 4; Knowledge (Nature) 7; Knowledge (Religion) 7; Perform 12 (Singing, Storytelling, Pan Pipes, Psaltery, Chant, Tea Ceremony, Poetry); Profession (Herbalist) 10, Sense Motive 18 (+10 Circumstance); Speak Language (Rokugani, High Rokugani); Spellcraft 3; Wilderness Lore 4, Swim -2

Languages: Celestial, Chondathan, Common, Elven, Rokugani, High Rokugani

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light) (1x), Armor Proficiency (Medium) (1x), Armor Proficiency (Heavy) (1x), Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Proficiency Longbow (Bard), Scribe Scroll, Iron Will, Multicultural (Rokugani)

Alignment: True Neutral

Region: High Forest

Spells per Day: Cleric 5/4+1/3+1/2+1; Base DC = 13+Spell Level
Bard 3/2; Base DC = 15+Spell Level

Spells Known: Cleric (All), Bard (0-Daze, Detect Crossroads, Minor Disguise, Percussion, Prestidigitation; 1st-Feather Fall, Mage Armor)

Domains: Plant (Command Plant Creatures 8/day, Knowlege (Nature) Class Skill); Renewal (Regain 1d8+5hp if bellow 0hp 1/day {Su}) 

Possesions: Quiver of Ehlonna (16 Arrows, 37 Masterwork Arrows, Shortspear, Longbow, Wand of Magic Missles (Caster Level 1, 18 charges), Wand of Regenerate Light Wounds (Caster Level 1, 31 charges), Masterwork Quarterstaff (Carved with Divine Focus), Dagger, Kimono of Charisma (+4), Pearl of Power (1st level), Kuni Witch Hunter Amulet, Comb of Perception (+10 Sense Motive), Coin of Contentment (Part of Augury set), Backpack (Bedroll, Healer's Kit, Clay Mug, Trail Rations x5, Sack x2, Waterskin, 8' Hemp Rope, Potion of Charisma, Scrolls {Remove Paralasis, Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor x3, Bless Water, Zone of Truth, Detect Undead, Remove Fear, Burial Blessing, Endure Elements Acid x2, Endure Elements Cold x2, Endure Elements Electricity x2, Endure Elements Fire x2, Raise Dead}), Belt Pouch x2, Spell Component Pouch, Light Horse, Simple Tree House (Outfits {Courtier's, Entertainer's, Kimono, Traveler's, Cleric's Vestments}, Scroll {Bloodspeaker History}) Small Shrine (Silvanus), Gems (Moonstone {50gp} x3), Gold: 174.96

Challenge Rating: 9

Common Tactics: Cast Mage Armor & Barkskin  to raise AC to 25. Prefers to cast Enchantments such as Charm Person, Hold Person, Command rather than fighting directly. Provides backup healing to Mindra. New Tactic use Thrush with Invisibility Purge to find invisible casters, then cast Silence on the thrush. 

Thrush Familiar: Diminutive Magical Beast; HD 8; HP 24; Init +2; Spd 10ft, Fly 40ft (average); AC 17 (Touch 16, Flat 15); Atk -; Face/Reach 1ft/1ft/0ft; SQ Speaks Common, Grant Master Alertness, Improved Evasion, Emphatic Link, Shared Spells; AL TN; SV Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +14; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen 6, Spot 6, Diplomacy 10;  Innuendo 3; Intuit Direction 3; Knowledge (Nature) 1; Knowledge (Religion) 3; Perform 5 (Singing, Storytelling, Chant, Poetry); Profession (Herbalist) 7, Sense Motive 7; Speak Language (Rokugani, High Rokugani); Spellcraft -1; Wilderness Lore 3


----------



## Black Omega

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *LOL, Draken you posted everything but Verick's classes!
> 
> I am guessing he is a 3rd level Rogue and 6th level Samurai? *



Close enough.  Rog - 3, Ftr - 3, Sam - 3.  He didn't really start training in samurai until he'd been in Rokugan a bit.  Not long after he went LN, a change he still struggles with at times.


----------



## Black Omega

Returning to Bugaisha, the group settled into their usual routine.  Kaz and Toshiro were back on duty and assigned to winter patrols.  Verick returned to his training with Akodo-sensei, rigorous work not only in kendo but etiquette and calligraphy.  “Don’t think the ability to write properly is only for courtiers!”  Akodo Setei stated “As an Akodo you will train to lead battles.  Your handwriting must be neat!  It would not do to lose a battle because someone could not understand your writing or you worded an order poorly!”  The training was harsh but Verick buckled down very seriously and worked hard.

Volar checked in with his sole student, Chen, and found that the monk’s keeping an eye on the Red Wizards had gone well enough.  Chen has a list of what was sold at the Red Wizard’s shop.  He also reported that they were not very helpful or polite to those visiting the shop.  As a result, they sold relatively little and were largely ignored, a position that apparently suited them very well.

Mindra visited the temple to meet Iuchi Nagatori, a respected scholar at the temple.  Nagatori had prepared a few scrolls with information on the Naga.  How they had awakened just before the Clan Wars and played a role in later battles with minions of the Shadowlands as well as the Lying Darkness, a force of Oblivion that had tried to erase everything.  Nagatori also made mention that a Naga had married a Dragon clan samurai and they had a child, though far away at the Imperial Capital, Otosan Uchi.  

Closer to home, a young woman named Akasha had been born from a large golden pearl, a gift to the Unicorn from the Naga.  Nagatori also made a point of asking about Mir, revealing he had looked at her with Spirit Sight and she had an aura he had never seen on someone from the Western Kingdoms.  Mindra didn’t really have the information Nagatori was looking for but he was willing to answer many questions on the Vanara and what they were like.

Mindra made notes, very interested in meeting these people that had crossed the boundaries between Human and Naga.   Lost in thought as the amiable monkey walked home, he was startled as a workman in a plain kimono flagged him down “Hey, you’re Mindra, right?  That monkey that hangs around Hiruma Toshiro-sama?  You wouldn’t be interested in a little work, would you?  I had a worker turn up injured and I need someone to work on the roof.  And...well...you being a monkey and all, you have to be a great climber and all.  It’s good, honest work!”

Mindra was so taken off guard by this offer he was speechless for a moment.  Then he got curious…he’d been given the Coin of Ebisu, Fortune of Honest Hard Work.  Perhaps there was something more to this offer.  And besides, he didn’t have anything better to do…

Meanwhile Mir was at her grove, training with Brakkus in the arts of the Mystic Wanderer, and when that was done she managed to convince the old druid to cast a Hallow over the area as well, further protection in case those Bloodspeakers still hoped to use her grove for their ritual.

Kaz meanwhile continued on his quest to show Toshiro how a real Crab lives.  Fight hard when the time comes.  Party the rest of the time.  But the holder of the Coin of Bishamon, Fortune of Strength, was starting to find himself challenged to duels, sometimes at rather inconvenient times.

Volar’s training with Chen was going as well as could be expected.  It was obvious the massive monk would reach a point where the spells were simply to complex for him at some point, but for now he was finally learning to cast first level spells with skill.

Volar was one of many stopping in the street to watch Mindra at work, the carpenter monkey drawing quite a lot of attention and not all just curious.  Before he had always been a strange creature no one could quite trust.  But if he was willing to work and make a place for himself in Bugaisha, maybe he wasn’t so bad.  

It was just after pausing to watch Mindra at work that Volar was approached by a ronin bearing the mon of the White Fan ronin brotherhood.  The young man was interested in Western ways of enhancing items with magic.  More specifically, he was interested in if Volar could make such items for him.  This was an area Volar had never really studied in detail but an idea occurred to him.

“I’m accepting students, why don’t you or someone from your brotherhood join my school?  I only have one student at the moment so it’s a good time to get involved.  You could learn the magic used for enchanting items.”  Volar suggested.

The ronin was a bit surprised but seemed to find the idea intriguing.  Of course, such training was very rare and specialized, Volar would explain. And the young ronin clearly got the hint.  By the next morning Volar had a new student, a White Fan ronin named Kuroko.  And he was finding ‘gifts’ left for him, though in a few cases it was obvious it had belonged to someone else and at those times he made sure to return them.

Out at Mir’s grove, the previous carpenters (found to have Bloodspeaker links) had been replaced with a new group hired to build the shrine to the Oak Father as well as a tree house in one of the oaks for Mir’s residence.  Much to Mir’s surprise, Mindra was one of the workers assigned to building at her grove.  As the foreman explained “He’s a great climber and a good little worker.  And he’s got a real way with wood, a real way.”  No great surprise, since Mindra was using his spirit powers to help his carpentry.  Mir was so surprised by Mindra’s sudden new career she even stealthily cast a detect magic then checked the Vanara out, just to make sure there was no magic influencing him to become a carpenter.

[DM Note:  Mindra's gotten teased quite a bit over becoming a carpenter.  I was a little surprised he accepted the job offer, really.  But it's made things interesting.  Mindra's even put some ranks into carpentry now.]

“I’ve not really been doing anything before.”  Mindra would explain “Just sitting around Toshiro’s house.  This gives me something to do when we aren’t busy with more pressing matters.”

Toshiro had also been busy with patrols.  But there was nothing exciting going on until Shinjo O-Hisa returned from her mission to the rebel village to brighten his day.  She greeted him with an enthusiastic kiss and the story of her battles in the rebel village, and the spellcaster she fought he was no normal Bloodspeaker, he had used spells that sounded like Volar’s.  This was news to share with Volar later though, for that evening the O-Hisa went into more detail on her bloody victory over the bakemono warlord while Toshiro talked about the group’s Great Northern Adventure.

[DM Note:  Samurai love.  A jug of wine, a severed head, and thou.]

That night after O-Hisa had left, Toshiro was awakened by a fiery glow.  Bolting out of bed to look out the window he saw Bugaisha in flames.  The shambling zombies were everywhere as flames leapt from building to building.  Only the Temple of the Seven Fortunes was spared, a figure standing on top of it, his arms lifted as corrupt magic arced outward from him over the city.

Turning away to grab his sword, Toshiro found himself suddenly in the living room of his house.  His friends were seated around the table but unmoving.  Mir and his girlfriend, Shinjo O-Hisa were facing him and behind them, shrouded in shadows, was the dark figure he had seen on the temple.  At the command of the dark figure O-Hisa leapt for Toshiro, a dagger in her hand.  Unable to move a muscle, Toshiro could only watch as the steel sank into his chest….

Toshiro awake covered in sweat, his heart racing, the dream so vivid in his mind.  Too vivid, even the stabbing pain in his chest remaining.  He looked down and to his shock saw the front of his kimono was stained in blood!  The spot where O-Hisa had stabbed him in the dream showed a shallow wound, still bleeding.

Toshiro quickly summoned his friends and explained the dream to them, and was healed of the wound.  No one was quite sure what the dream meant, except that there was obviously a threat to Bugaisha.  Maybe the temple would be a final refuge, but there were other, more sinister possibilities.  While the group was discussing and speculating, the Oba-san of Toshiro’s house entered to let them know that with the dawn, a guest had arrived.  Shinjo Yuji, Lord Jyaku’s assistant left in charge of Bugaisha.

After some pleasantries over morning tea, Yuji revealed his reason for visiting so unexpectedly was that someone had been talking about Toshiro in the Red Lantern district of Bugaisha.  “You have to understand, running a town like this requires a lot of information.  So Jyaku-sama has people who pass along interesting information when it comes up.  In this case someone at a sake house was talking about having to meet Toshiro, to warn him that a new crime boss was moving into Mimura.  He seemed to think you were involved in the crime scene there and you needed to be told.  Do you have any idea why he would think this, Toshiro-san?”

Toshiro had no idea, though Volar did.  He had nearly forgotten the seeds he had planted about Toshiro being a secret criminal boss.  Now that it was turning up again, he wasn’t going to say a thing…

“I have no idea.  I’d like to talk to this man though, and find out what is going on.”  Toshiro said angrily.

Yuji frowned and nodded “That’s why I came to see you, Toshiro-san.  I sent someone around to collect him. but he was found dead this morning…”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

So far so good, but we did skim over a little bit the incident at my grove. As was mentioned we were warned that my grove interested the bloodspeakers. Taking care of the incident required a little more than just firing the workers. In addition to O'Hisa, and Toshiro, and many others my own lineage from the heavens also was putting me at risk of kidnapping and sacrifice, not something I am particularly keen on. Fearing that the bloodspeakers were going to try to ambush and capture me at my grove we set up a plan to deal with the situation. 

Volar and I headed on out to the grove, with a little protective magic already in place, and went about normal conversation and inspection of the work. Something seamed suspisious about the way the workmen were behaiving though. As I went forward to get a closer look and inspect the work Things started to go bad. Volar fortunately had his bow out and was randomly shooting things, under the guise I believe that he was insane and this helped him relax, or something to that effect. One never knows about elves and Volar keeps up this image quite well (sometimes too well maybe confusing even me). As I was jumped by the foreman, Volar open fire for real with the bow. 

This was the signal, OK maybe not but we had failed to work out a proper signal so our being attacked apparently was it. At this point the Samurai who had been observing us from a distance came charging in on horseback to save us and destroy the bloodspeakers. The battle was on with full force with the Samurai attacking the workmen (OK obviously from the way they fought more than real workmen). I tried engaging the leader but had little effect on him. I did manage to keep him ocupeid though as I saw Volar trying looking like he wanted to drop a spell but was unable to because of my presense. Figuring he wanted to drop an electricity ball as was his habit, I yelled to him "just do it, don't worry about me" Knowing I hadn't been hit yet and my own inherent resistabce to electricity I braced myself for what was to come as the sparks started flying around us. Sure enough he came out of it worse than me, but he was still standing. As I started to flee Volar was able to finish him off with a Magic Missle or too. After the leader fell it wasn't to long before things were wrapped up by the Samurai.

Upon investigating we found several vials of taint designed to corrupt my grove. These were removed and Shugenja from the temple were brought out to clean up the taint that had gotten out. My grove had been saved and I could sleep easy again. New capenters were hired to finish things and check for any other surprises that had been left behind. 

So goes the story behind the little line "Out at Mir’s grove, the previous carpenters (found to have Bloodspeaker links) had been replaced with a new group hired to build the shrine to the Oak Father as well as a tree house in one of the oaks for Mir’s residence. " 

Brakkus did show up after that eventually and he went over with me in more detail some of the items we had discussed previously. He agreed to teach me several thing before he had to be on his way again (He explained that he felt a great need to expore and travel, something we both had in common). The first thing he taught me was that as long as your faith in your god was strong all the rituals were not needed. This was a good thing since I no longer had access to any formal training and was winging it in several cases already. Secondly he began to teach me that the bounds between Arcane and Devine were not as strong as they apeared. While most of our spells were granted by the Oak Father, as I already knew by my bard training this same energy can be channeled by ourselves. We just need to be more open to how we believed. He expained that if you worked on it you could learn arcane spells, brew arcane potions, and even bond with a familiar while still maintaing your spiritual devotion. 

Eventually the urge to move on grew to strong and he had to leave. I was left with many more things to explore. For some reason I could not explain I was quite content to stay here and continue my studdies. I know it can't be true since we have checked on the powers of the coins and they are mearly to cast an Augury spell when used together, but maybe they do have some other power. My coin is of contentment and for the first time I don't feel the strong need to explore all the time, Mindra has the coin of honest work and is now one of the carpenters working on my house, Toshiro seems ever more in love, and Volar is starting to make a go of his new wizards academy. Why though if they have such a strong influence doesn't this radiate from the coins. More mysteries to look into sometime. I guess my next step though is to make use of Brakkus's teachings and maybe look up Volar for future access to his labs.


----------



## Yellow Sign

Just a bump from a Rabid lurker fan!


----------



## Black Omega

A little something to tide you over...
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Rokugan Interlude

Nezu settled back onto his futon with a contented sigh.  For the first time in too many months life finally seemed to be turning around for him.  For years he had dreaded his secret coming out.  Bandits were executed in Rokugan and there was no time limit on how long ago the crime was committed.  And though he wasn't like that anymore, Nezu knew there were still a few people from his past who would show no mercy if they knew where he was.  But legally he was in the clear, thanks to Toshiro.  And that was an enormous weight off his mind.  No one could blackmail or use him anymore. At last he could settle down with his wife and child and simply live out of his peacefully as a peasant.

Nezu awoke from terrible nightmares with a scream, though the sound was stifled by a hand clamping over his mouth, long nails digging into his cheek.  "I am told you were once called the Rat.  I am told you know the Yabanjin villages to the north rather well."  A feminine voice hissed in his ear "You will guide me or I will make sure something memorable and unpleasant happens to your family."

Some people were simply not destined for a peaceful life quite yet…


----------



## Black Omega

“Dead already?”  Toshiro exclaimed, not so much displeased the man was dead, but rather he had some questioned he wanted answered first.

“Hai, very dead.  Beheaded I understand, though the Imperial Magistrate investigating the scene can no doubt tell you more.  Frankly, I had thought you might have done it yourself as a matter of honor.  That would have solved the question very nicely.  Now that I see it’s not the case, the investigation will proceed.”  Shinjo Yuji commented gravely

Toshiro also passed along the basics of his dream to Yuji-sama, who promised to ask at the temple about what sort of prophecy this could be.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group was taken directly to the site where the man had been killed.  A path Kaz knew very well indeed, to the red lantern district on the outskirts of town.  A walled off area of sake houses and places of less sophisticated entertainment.  The body was lying in an alley just off the red lantern district.  Ikoma Ichiro, Imperial Magistrate, was already on the scene.

 Ichiro’s assistant was already at work making a sketch of the crime scene, the alleyway spattered with blood, the headless body lying on it’s belly with the head sitting off to the side, eyes wide, blankly staring back to it’s body.  One can only imagine what his final thought must have been.

“Ah, Toshiro-san, I was planning to look you up.”  Ikoma Ichiro commented while looking closely over the corpse.  “More interesting than I’d thought on first glance.  See here?  He was killed from behind, judging from the angle of the cut.  A fine strike too, beheaded in one blow.  His money is taken, which is suggestive of a robbery.  But his katana was broken as well.  Why would a thief bother with that?  A very stealthy thief.  He or she could not have avoided getting blood on them, yet there were no reports of anyone seen with blood spatters.  We’ll have to follow up on that, to make sure.  It doesn’t prove anything.”  He comments to Toshiro “Only a confession will suffice, since it seems unlikely there is any eyewitness beyond the killer.”

The group looked over the scene but found little more to add.  The katana was magical but that glow was fading.  Volar did indeed recognize the dead man as one of the men from Mimura he had spread the rumors among.  And it gave him an idea for investigating.  Discussing the situation out on the street, Volar enlisted Yukiyo and Mindra’s Rokugani form to help him later in the day when the Red Lantern district was open.  Kaz had his own contacts in the area he wanted to talk to as well.  Toshiro had his own suspicions on who might have killed the man he planned to check on.  Mir had her shrine outside town to check on.  And casting glances over to Mir, Verick was less concerned over the murderer than he was over the most likely target to be kidnapped…Mir.

Splitting up, the group went their separate ways and into their daily routine.  Training for most, working for Mindra, the agile gray monkey’s work fixing roofs drawing small groups of onlookers.  By the afternoon, Verick had a break in training and he went out looking for an old friend.  He found Gyo in the Merchant’s Quarter, a flipped gold piece catching the crafty driver’s attention before it disappeared into his grasp.  Verick looked around before leaning in to murmur, “Find a friend you can trust.  I need someone followed.”  Later that day when Mir rode out to her grove, she had a shadow watching her every move.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Training for the day finished, Toshiro stopped by home to clean up and get dressed in a new kimono, his little old lady making sure every hair was in place.  Then Toshiro set off to visit Shinjo O-Hisa, his suspicion on who might have killed the criminal had weighed on his mind all day, and he had to know the truth.  But all that disappeared in seconds as he approached O-Hisa’s home and saw a delivery boy there first, bearing a package that looked to him suspiciously like a gift.  Fading into the late day shadows, Toshiro watched and waited until the delivery boy appeared again, then he stepped into the boy’s path, growling “What are you doing here?  Have been bringing a lot of presents here?  From who?!”

The terrified boy was speechless for a moment “But…I…samurai-sama!  I just bring packages!  I don’t know whom they are from or what’s in them or anything!  I swear!  This is from...from the House of the Golden Sunset…they make kimonos! I’ve been bringing a lot of gifts here lately! I don’t know anything else, promise!”  When Toshiro stepped back out of his way, the boy disappeared in a flash of movement.

Toshiro still had a purpose for the visit fixed in his mind when he went to the door, though that purpose had changed quite a bit.  Allowed in, the servant girl led him to a room, offering tea as she let him know O-Hisa would be out soon.  Twenty minutes was relatively soon, and it was obvious Shinjo O-Hisa had used the time well, a shimmering kimono in purple trimmed with white.  Her hair done properly, the subtle scent of perfume wafting around her.  

Sitting cross the low table from him, the smiling Unicorn girl nodded “It’s great to see you again, how has the training been?”

“Not bad.  I was coming over here for a reason though; I need to ask you something.  But first…who’s sending you gifts?!  I just saw the delivery boy when I was coming up to the house.”

A most impolite question and it took O-Hisa a moment to recover from her surprise “Um…someone from the temple.  It’s really nothing you need to worry about…”  More than a little taken off guard it seems, if O-Hisa’s slight blush was any indication.

“I need to know who’s sending you gifts!  I mean…we have something going here.  But if I have a rival I want to know…” Toshiro began.

“It’s NOT like that!  There are a lot of reasons gifts might be given, and even if he wants there to be something more to it, I’M telling you there isn’t.  Trust me.”  O-Hisa said firmly, the surprise changing to a smoldering anger.

Toshiro nodded, a deep breath drawn in and released “Ok...ok.  Thanks for seeing me.”  He said, rising to leave before a cough from O-Hisa caught his distracted attention.

“You did say you were coming to see me about something before you saw the delivery boy.”  O-Hisa said with a frown, that smolder in her eyes growing.  She had just spent 20 minutes preparing to meet him, after all…

“Oh…yes.”  Toshiro said as all the other events of the day came back to him “Yes.  If you knew someone…a ronin…was spreading false stories about me, what would you do?”  He asked.

O-Hisa gave it barely a second’s thought “I’d smash his head in with my hammer and let you know.  He wouldn’t deserve me getting my katana out.  Why?”

Toshiro went on to explain about the killing that morning, and his own suspicions regarding it.  He had thought it might have been her.  Finally chatting, the tension in the room decreased…a little bit.  They shared stories about their days and a date was made to go out together the next night.  O-Hisa suggested a sake house.  Toshiro countered with a play.  And they finally compromised.

Toshiro’s first words to his little old lady when he got home were “I need help picking out a present.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toritaka Kazuyuki went out to do his own investigating that night.  On his way to the Red Lantern district he found himself challenged to a test of swordsmanship and was forced to put it off until the next day.  He’d been getting a lot of challenges lately, and he was the one who had gotten the Coin of Bishamon, the Fortune of Strength.

Entering one of his favored sake houses, he was greeted with a hearty “Kaz!” from the regulars, of which he was one.  But tonight he was putting off drinking in favor of asking about that ronin.  It took visiting several sake houses but Kaz tracked down a place the fellow had been known.  A new guy in town, loud, a little obnoxious.  He acted all secretive but once he’d had a few bottles of sake you couldn’t stop him talking, the owner of the sake house explained.

“So, what was he talking about?”  Kaz asked.

“Well, he says ‘I’m with Toshiro’s group, I need to get in touch with him.  I have bad news.’  Then I said ‘What kind of bad news?’  ‘Really bad news.’  He said.  ‘Sounds pretty bad.’  I said  ‘Yep, very bad’  he said.”

Kaz ahemed,  “But did he talk about the bad news?”

‘Well, that’s just what I was getting too.  He says ‘Toshiro’s a bigshot, you know the type.’  ‘If I knew the type, why’d I be asking?’  I said, and then he says ‘You know the type.’ And he makes this hand gesture.  You know the type.”  And the sake house owner makes this hand gesture.  

Kaz did know the type.  Organized Crime.  Yakuza.

“I can’t imagine where he got that idea but he was pretty sure.  Then he says ‘Someone’s moving in on Toshiro’s territory.  He’s taking over the whole town.’  ‘What’ town’s this?’  I said and he looks all annoyed ‘Toshiro’s town!’ he says.  By this time I’m getting pretty annoyed myself but he suddenly gets nervous and clams up.  Talking’s thirsty work, think I’ll have some sake.  Care to join me?” the innkeeper offered.

By this time Kaz was ready for a drink.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar’s own little plot was in motion at this same time.  Volar used illusions to disguise himself as Rokugani, Yukiyo dressing herself up in silks, trying to look perfectly harmless.  And Mindra used his amulet to take on his Nabe persona.  And the three of them went on their own trip to the red lantern district.

Pretending to be friends of the dead ronin from Mimura, they made their own splash on the red lantern district.  Sake cup always in hand, even if they were careful not to drink too much, they asked around about their friend.  And finally, their ‘fishing expedition’ got a nibble.  Some sleazy gamblers in a less reputable sake house broke the bad news.  “Your friend is dead.  Killed while leaving the district.  Guess he had it coming from someone.  Guess he had a good time before going though, he left with a girl…”

“A girl, who?”  the disguised Volar asked ‘Anything you can tell us about his death would help.”

“So, you with this Toshiro group that guy kept talking about?  Yeah, saw him leave with a  dark haried beauty.  He seemed to know her.”

Volar considered this “What did she look like?”

“Oh, I didn’t look at her face much…she had this kimono cut down to…”  the gambler’s hand waving lower. “I’d recognize that cleavage anywhere, though.”

Volar sighed “But he seemed to know her?”

“Yep.”  The gambler replied “he was pretty nervous but he relaxed when he saw her and left with her after she whispered something.”

The three had a chance to give this some thought while the gamblers all generally agreed they’d have gone about anyplace with that girl.

Finally, Volar leaned over “Hey, if you guys could tell me if you see that girl again, I’d consider it a favor.  I have a certain interest in finding this girl.  And I’d be a good friend to have.” The disguised elf murmured.

That got the gamblers attention.  “And why is that?”  one asked.  

And Volar gestured, crafting an illusion of a black haired girl in a kimono “This.  Now…can you tell me a little more what that girl looked like?”

The gamblers were suitably impressed, this was a very casual use of magic…this guy must be pretty powerful.  They gave a little help toward crafting the illusion, but ultimately it still could have been almost anyone fitting the description ‘female, black hair, well built, young’.

“Hey..what else can you do with that illusion?”  one of the gamblers asked, waggling his eyebrows.

Volar caught the implication and winked, making the figure dance, then do a little strip tease with the kimono.  Now –that- really got the gamblers interested.  “Can you do this with anyone?”  one of them asked.

“Well, anyone I’ve seen.  Hmm...if you are interested, I could teach one of you the magic.”

The gamblers quickly agreed and the three went to leave.  Volar paused at the last second and nodded to the gamblers “and just remember…I’ll be watching.”  Then he dropped the illusion around himself for a moment, revealing himself as Volar before he walked out.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
The next morning Toshiro awakened, stretching his arms, ready to start a new day.  But his hand brushed something on the bed.  A rose left beside him.  A rose…in the middle of winter.  And beside it on rice paper a haiku in very elegant script.

From within the dark
A mingling of love and blood
I will be watching


----------



## Yellow Sign

YEAH!!!!  Great update. 
I was starting to have Rokugan withdrawls!







Rokugan Story Hour Fanboy!


----------



## Ancalagon

excelent... this drips with rogukan flavor, realy fun to read!

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Thanks, I should have another update done soon.  Fair warning, all haiku is mine.  just assume it loses alot in the translation from Rokugani.

Coming up next!  Verick is given a rose!  Mir gets a stalker!  Toshiro gets in (more) trouble!  And Mindra fixes more roofs!


----------



## Black Omega

Toshiro took the rose and read over the haiku.  And he was thrilled.  He was sure O-Hisa must have been responsible.  A wonderful prelude to their date coming tonight.  Though it was unusual enough he did let everyone else living at his house know about the poem and the rose.

And the rest of the group was far more suspicious of Toshiro’s ‘gift’.  “Do you know how hard it must be to buy at rose at the edge of the empire?  In the middle of winter?”  Verick commented.

“Magic can create a rose easily.  The right magic, at least.”  Volar assured.  Though the rose came up negative to detect magic, Volar assured that the type of magic used would not linger once the rose was complete.

‘I’m really not sure about that poem though.”  Volar continued, “That sounds pretty sinister to me.  Mingling of love and blood?  And it just appeared by you?”

Toshiro was willing to listen to his friends concerns, but his mind was firmly made up.  It must have been O-Hisa.  Who else would be leaving him a poem and a rose?

Volar asked if he could have the rose so he could pursue his investigations, and Toshiro agreed.  But he was keeping the poem in a spot close to his heart.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar went out to check local flower shops.  In fact, he could buy a rose.  But it was take a good amount of time to arrive in Bugaisha, and would be very expensive indeed.  But if he really wanted a rose, there were a couple flower vendors who could arrange it…

An hours investigation let Volar convinced the rose was not bought by anyone here in Bugaisha.  He was also convinced the flower vendor he sold the rose to was probably going to get quite a bit more than the 150 gold Volar got for it, but gold is gold, after all.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra and the other carpenters he worked with went out to Mir’s grove, the silver haired Aasimar still shaking her head in disbelief as the watched Mindra scurry up the tree to work on her tree house there.  But as the foreman in charge explained “He’s one of our best new workers.  Got a real way with wood, he does.  A real way with wood.”

And from a long distance away, a pudgy figure was hidden into the overgrowth.  His telescope fixed on Mir, watching her every move.

And just a little further back from there, two other men watched.  Gyo patted his partner on the shoulder and gestured to the pudgy figure.  Then he took off back toward town.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar had reported back to the group his findings on the rose and then set off to his ‘mage tower’, the shack behind Toshiro’s house he used for lessons.  He had a new student today, a clever girl named Kaosu, from the gamblers.  She brought golden ‘presents’ in unmarked pouches.  She didn’t fit in perfectly smoothly, though.  She was far more willing to question Volar than his other students.

Volar also received a visit from Shinjo Yuji, rather surprisingly.  He had some scrolls wrapped up in a neat package.  ‘These scrolls were recovered when O-Hisa-sama lead the attack on the rebelling village and a spell caster was encountered there.  I’m afraid no book was recovered from his body but these scrolls were.  If you could work out what the scrolls do, that would be very helpful.  As repayment for your work, you may keep the scrolls, of course.  We simply need to know what capabilities these people have.”

Volar agreed readily and set to work on the scrolls.  All but one of the scrolls was readily identifiable.  The other…was unusual.  He didn’t have time to figure it out before he had a visitor, though.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick was just on a break from training when Gyo found him with the news.  Someone was following Mir wherever she went.  He didn’t know who the man was, but there was no doubt it was Mir he was following.  Verick had been hoping for a chance to relax after training, a chance to let the bruises heal.  But he couldn’t let this chance slide.  A fast trip over the house found Volar studying scrolls, but the research could wait.

A fast ride into the frigid winter’s afternoon brought them near Mir’s grove.  Mindra and his crew had already packed up and left.  But according the Gyo’s partner the man was still in his spot, still with his telescope trained on the grove.  Verick and Volar hatched a plan quickly.  Gyo and his friend would return to shadowing and remain well back, while Volar rode up along the rode to draw the man’s attention, Verick stealthily crept up on the man’s hiding place.

The plan worked even better than they could have expected.  The man barely even noticed Volar was there and the elf was trying to be noticed.  Instead, his attention was focused fully on the Mir’s grove.  Right up until the moment where he hear Verick step into his hiding place.  Seeing the young man with the drawn katana, he wasted no time running away.  Despite his pudgy form, he found the energy to leap up onto his horse.  And slide right off and fall with a heavy thump on the other side as he found Volar’s grease spell.

Stunned by the fall, he had no time to recover before Verick had his katana at the man’s throat.  Volar and Mir joined him quickly and the man was tied up tightly.  After his nice warm winter kimono was removed.  Not a pretty sight, a pudgy, sweaty man shivering in the cold air, but it certainly made him more talkative. He was eager to confess all.  His name was Buka, an utterly unimportant clerk from Bugaisha who had time off during the winter months.  He was approached by a man, someone important.  He didn’t know the man’s name, he only knew he was instructed to follow Mir wherever she went and then report back at regular intervals.

He was to report to the Golden Carp teahouse every couple of days, late enough in the evening Mir had usually gone to sleep.  He simply was keeping track of everyplace she went.  The next meeting was tomorrow night, around 11:00.

Mir just shook her head ‘I’m surprised someone is bothering to do this.  It must have been so boring following me around.”

Buka said quickly, his eyes getting daydreamy  “Oh no, not at all!  Watching you move from place to place, the way the silk clings to your supple…”

“Enough, Buka!”  Verick growled, the point of his katana bringing Buka back to reality.  We’re turning you loose here.  Mimura is a days ride.  If you running really fast maybe you can make it.  If you return to Bugaisha again, I’ll kill you.”

And in a flash Buka was off running.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Late in the afternoon, Verick returned to his sensei, ready for training to resume.  To his surprise, Akodo Setei was seated comfortably, regarding a fresh, red rose. “I have a special project for you.  Find who cut this rose.”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Now really, why would anyone want to follow little o'l me around. It's not like my life is all that interesting. I head into town in the mornings to keep in touch with people around town and for my tea ceremony lessons with Toshiro's little old lady. Afternoons are spent working around my grove trying to learn everything about it. Sometimes those squirrels tell the funniest jokes. Evenings are then spent in meditation and prayer. Its amazing how often I have to make the trip back into town though because someone invited me to some court function or other at night. The people around here are so nice to me. 

Ok I am not really that naive, but its helps with my long term goals if people think so.


----------



## Black Omega

Akodo Setei glanced from the rose to his pupil, “As a monk I looked after the garden at the temple.  I often tended the rose bushes there.  I have a friend who thought I might be interested in this rose.  Look at it, how it is cut.  It’s not crimped like cutters would do.  A normal cut by a knife would bruise it here.  See?  This rose wasn’t just snipped, this is a nearly perfect cut.  I could do a cut like this.  As inadequate as most Unicorn training is, Shinjo Jyaku-sama probably could.  But few others in town could manage a cut like this.  It’s not a matter of the blade, it’s a matter of the spirit and how you cut.”

Setei-sensei presented the rose to Verick “Take this.  Find out where’s it’s from and who cut it.  Don’t challenge them to a duel.  Whoever it is would kill you at this stage in your training.”

Verick relayed what he knew about the origin of the rose already.  Setei simply nodded “Curious.  I doubt it’s a she, though.  He’ll be a master.  The link to Toshiro is important though.  Who gave him the rose must know who cut it.”

And with that, Verick was spared the cane for a day while he went out to investigate.  Asking around, it wasn’t difficult to find out who people thought were the best swordsmen in town.  Shinjo Jyaku.  Shinjo Fujinami.  Hiro, the leader of the White Fan ronin brotherhood.  And O-Yuki, leader of the Fubuki-tai dojo.  

But there was on other thing worth investigating.  Where –did- the rose come from.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group visited the Temple of the Seven Fortunes with the new that their roses may have been raided.  The head monk on duty was a little dubious.  “The roses are in a garden maintained in the temple’s inner sanctum.  An area reserved for meditation and silent contemplation.  There are monks and shugenja going in and out of the area quite often.  And the perimeter of the temple has very strong magic protecting it.  No one enters or leaves without our knowing.  Even so…I suppose it can’t hurt to check.”

The group was guided deeper into the temple, past a few guard points where monks were on duty.  The garden was lovely, even more so after months enduring the snowy wastes around Bugaisha.  Bright and colorful with flowers and plants.  And roses.  A quick inspection of the rosebush revealed two places where roses had been snipped.  A fact that did not sit well with the monk.  Guards on the garden area were immediately posted.  Verick and Yukiyo checked the glass dome over the garden but there was no sign someone broken in through there.

Verick asked permission to meditate in the garden that night, which was granted with the additional provision there would be a monk with him at all times.  Volar also had an idea for guarding the roses.  An alarm spell that would tell if anyone came near the plants.  That offer was accepted as well.  After all, it would give certain curious shugenja a chance to study Volar’s arcane magic more at their leisure.

While the group discussed various ideas, Mir was approached by a temple shugenja who Mindra knew well.  Iuchi Nagatori, scholar of the Naga, among other things.  Smiling, he invited Mir aside for a moment.

“I spoke to Mindra about you, I couldn’t help but notice that to spirit sight you have a certain glow.  I’ve never seen such a thing in someone from outside the empire.  I have my duties in the temple for a few hours yet, but I was wondering if you might care to talk later, perhaps after taking in a play with me.”

Mir was understandably wary, and very clear that it was NOT a date.  Which was evidently fine with Nagatori, since he simply wanted to talk about Mir’s background, so finally dinner and a play was agreed upon.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With the additional safeguards in place to protect the roses, and hopefully capture anyone sneaking in to steal them, the group dispersed for the night.  Verick to his practicing, and preparations to spend the night in temple meditating.  Toshiro to prepare for his date.  Mir to prepare for her ‘date’.  Though theoretically Toshiro and Verick were prime targets for kidnap by the Bloodspeakers for their sacrifice, Verick wasn’t the only one assuming Mir was probably the foremost target.  A spell caster but physically less trouble, Mir was understandably wary.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hiruma Toshiro and Shinjo O-Hisa’s date was handled in the appropriate, proper fashion.  Toshiro stopped by to pick her up quite publicly.  They were never alone the entire night.  From going to a teahouse for drinks, to the kabuki theatre later.  Pleasant as the date seemed, there was tension throughout it that never went away.  O-Hisa was still smoldering over  her previous meeting with Toshiro, as well as his sudden interest in the cultural things.  O-Hisa was enthralled with a Crab and Toshiro was slowly becoming more and more a Crane.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir’s ‘date’ with Nagatori went rather smoother.  The temple scholar seemed very content to enjoy the kabuki, then talk over tea.  He did have an avalanche of questions though.  Where was Mir from?  The Highforest?  Where is that, and what’s it like?  Oh, you are an Aasimar, what does that mean exactly?

If there was a problem it was Nagatori’s insatiable curiosity.  A more subtle conversationalist would have know the boundary where a few questions turned into an interrogation.  The bookish shugenja was polite at least and willing to answer questions as well.  He had asked to be assigned to the temple in Bugaisha precisely so he could learn about the world outside the Emerald Empire.

When the date was done, Nagatori escorted Mir to Toshiro’s place, thanked her for her patience, and departed for the temple, no doubt eager to write the evenings conversation down, seemingly completely unaware of Mir’s suspicions regarding his motives for the date.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro whistled on his walk home.  With all due propriety, he had seen O-Hisa home after the play, the evening ending there.  It wasn’t perfect, but Toshiro’s evening had been pleasant and he thought things were still going very well.  Walking home alone, his thoughts were far away from the world about him.  Until he was surprised by a young woman with white hair, bound loosely back in a high ponytail.  She was clad in a blue kimono decorated with snowflakes, smiling as she waves to catch his attention. “I need to speak with you a moment, please.”  Gesturing to a side alley as she spoke to him.  

Toshiro was suspicious of course, but he followed he before asking “So, what is this about?”

The white haired girl looked back to him and he saw her eyes glimmer, turning almost red black before she vanished from view.  Well, that was all the hint Toshiro needed and he turned to run back to the street but before he had taken more than a couple steps something slammed into his back, a chill energy searing him and knocking him flat on his face.  As he recovered his wits he suddenly realized something, he was totally alone.  Not simply no people around, but the link…the feel his ancestors were watching over him, had been cut as well.  He barely had a moment to consider this before he felt someone pin him from behind, a feminine voice whispering in his ear “Fool!  Don’t go out alone and unwary!  I can’t protect you all the time!”  Then a nibble to his ear before she was gone.

In a flash Toshiro was up and running.  Out into the street.  Past the surprised guards asking what was wrong.  Up the hill and into his house without pausing even a moment.

The group was more than a little surprised as Toshiro joined them in the sitting room of his house at a run, only when he was there did he come to a sudden stop, panting and looking around quickly “I was attacked!”

The old lady who cared for Toshiro’s house assured the guards who had followed Toshiro that there was nothing to worry about, while the group listened to Toshiro’s story.  There was no doubt he had been attacked, he still had the sear marks where that energy had hit him.  But the rest was puzzling.  Verick and Volar both agreed if it had been a real ambush to capture Toshiro, it would have succeeded.  They weren't the only one's wondering just exactly why Toshiro fled in the manner he did.

"So, there was one girl there?"  Verick asked.

"Well, yes but she disappeared and I was hit by that attack."  Toshiro replied.

"And that was it?  No one else, no other attacks?  Why did you keep running when the attacks stopped?"  Volar added.

Toshiro couldn't explain really why he ran so far so fast.  But he certainly did seem rattled by the ambush.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As Mindra healed Toshiro’s wounds, the group reviewed the situation.  Toshiro had been ambushed.  Someone had been following Mir.  Someone speaking  in a way that reflected badly on Toshiro had been killed.  Someone with access to a well guarded section of the temple had given Toshiro a rose.  And behind it all, someone was seeking a good candidate to use in a ritual to summon an oni.  But the group had two leads.  Toshiro gave a good description of the girl who helped ambush him, so to sent around town and see who recognized her.  And the meeting the next night with whoever had sent Buka to follow Mir.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With plans in place, the group retired for the night.  Volar studied the scrolls left for him.  Pretty normal stuff except one scroll.  A few hours work finally cracks the spell.  Something unusual, a conjuring bolt.  A combination summoning spell and energy attack.  Most interesting.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro wasn’t sleeping well at all, however.  From the date with O-Hisa to the ambush he had a lot on his mind.  Then suddenly the absolute silence around him was broken by a soft whisper “Toshiro!”

Sword in hand, Toshiro slipped to his feet, moving warily to the window and sliding the wooden slats aside.  And he found himself face to face again with Shinjo O-Hisa.  Before Toshiro could speak he was greeted with a deep, enthusiastic kiss.  Then a playful “Mind if I come in?”

Toshiro got his breath back then whispered urgently “No..yes..I mean…it’s not proper!”

“Crabs don’t care about being proper…”  O-Hisa grinned and pushed her way in through the window aggressively.  Toshiro’s reluctance didn’t last long….

Awakening in the morning, Toshiro felt great, the scratches left barely felt.  But he was surprised to find himself alone.  Where O-Hisa had lay beside him was left a single rose and a haiku.

_Blood and passion meet
Two shadows in the darkness
I will be waiting_


----------



## Black Omega

Thanks to thin paper walls, no one was surprised to see Toshiro looking so cheerful in the morning.  But when Toshiro produced the rose and the poem everyone’s guard went up.  Toshiro wasn’t very talkative about who his visitor had been, but privately he was convinced it had really been O-Hisa.  The others were convinced it was something more sinister, but Toshiro was still walking on air and not really listening.  He did at least let the group keep the poem and rose.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick took the rose straight to Akodo-sensei, presenting it to him to confirm what Verick himself was already sure of.  The rose was cut by the same swordsman who has cut the first rose.  Verick also reported everything he had discovered so far.  As well as his own strong suspicion Mir was the target of the Bloodspeaker plot.  Akodo-sensei listened carefully, nodding at the appropriate times.  His only words of advice where from Akodo’s Leadership “When facing the enemy let him see only what you want him to see.  Show him your right hand, strike with your left.  Hide all he does not need to see, for the sting of your slap will ease the pain of a sudden blade in his side.’  You are doing well, Verick.  But be careful.  If their leader is good, they won’t give any clue who the real target is until they make their move.”

[DM note:  The quote is from Way of the Lion, but like many things in WotL it paraphrases the Art of War.  I had told my group previous some of my villains were planning using the Art of War.  When Akodo Setei made this quote Volar’s player pulled out a pocket copy of the Art of War with the comment “I’ve read that before…here it is!”  So now at least one of my players is reading the Art of War to get a step ahead of me.  We’ll see how well it works later.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Before Toritaka Kazuyuki had a chance to report to duty, he had an early morning visitor.  A concerned looking Shinjo Yuji.  After polite but brief conversation over tea he asked somberly “Has Toshiro-san been himself lately?  I mean, has he been acting unusual in any way?”

Kaz gave it a moment’s thought before replying “Well, maybe a little.  But he’s getting pretty serious about O-Hisa now and that’s been getting to him.”

Yuji blinked “Toshiro and O-Hisa?  I’d…not heard about that.  I’m always the last to know…”  he muttered “That makes this more important then.  Could Toshiro have been replaced by someone else?  Or maybe even...cracked?  He’s been under a lot of pressure…”

Kaz shook his head “I’m pretty sure Toshiro is Toshiro, no one else.  Why are you asking this?”

“Well, I heard about him running from...well..something last night.  We’re not really sure who or what.  And just to make sure everything was covered, I had someone check the temple’s records.  Toshiro has visited the temple several times, during periods where he would have been on duty.  Either someone can look like him, or he’s been sneaking away.  It’s possible, the Hiruma are famous for being stealthy.  Once inside the temple it’s possible he could have sneaked to the garden area.  The strongest defenses guard the perimeter.”

Kaz did have to give that some thought.  “No, I’ve never seen him sneak anyplace.  I doubt he’s capable of that.  But we’ll check into him and the temple and see what is going on.”

“Excellent.”  Shinjo Yuji nodded “I’ll put Toshiro on some special training.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro was walking on air as he dropped by O-Hisa’s residence, gift in hand.  Much to his surprise, O-Hisa’s servent revealed she had already left on a patrol.  All very sudden.  Evidently O-Hisa had been troubled the previous night, not sleeping well, pacing constantly.  Then just before dawn she’d gotten into her armor and included herself into one of the early patrols.  It’s not like anyone would tell the daughter of Lord Jyaku she couldn’t come along…

And now Toshiro was truly confused.  Who –was- leaving him the roses and haiku.  Well, on second thought haiku didn’t sound very much like O-Hisa.  And whoever came to the house have been very stealthy, something O-Hisa was not.  The more he thought about it, the less he wanted to think about it.

Which was just as well.  When Toshiro reported for duty he was met by Shinjo Fujinami, chief training or Lord Jyaku’s samurai.  Clad only in a kimono despite the chill temperatures he greeted Toshiro with a hearty “Good morning!  I understand you’ll be training with me today!  You don’t know how hard it is to find someone with the same enthusiasm for training in freezing temperatures!  The crunch of the snow, the cold air, invigorating!  Let’s start with a run through knee deep snow to warm us up, then move on to dueling tactics for icy surfaces!  I love training in winter, weather like this lets you know your alive!”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That afternoon when the group got back together, there was some good news from Kaz.  Asking around guards had turned up  someone who recognized the white haired girl who had met Toshiro.  Koyuki, a member of Fubuki-tai, the Blizzard Group.  Their dojo was evidently in the barbarian sector of Bugaisha.  The group decided to visit there later.  But first, the temple.

At the Temple of the Seven Fortunes, the group was shown where Toshiro had signed in the two times.  Both within the past week, and neither time had it been the real Toshiro.  Reluctantly, the monk admitted if someone got inside and was stealthy enough, the person could have gotten to the garden.  But he was clear, no one tainted could have done it, the magic protecting the temple would have detected whoever it was and destroyed, or at least injured them.  But Toshiro by his own admission could not sneak to save his life.  It was certainly not a skill for an honorable samurai.

While the rest of the group was checking out the registry book with the monk, though, Toshiro got this impulse.  And slowly he started edging to the side…silently moving back and away.  He would have stealthed away with no one the wiser if Mindra had not caught the movement out of the corner of his eye and asked loudly “where are you going, Toshiro-san?”

All eyes turned to Toshiro, just a step away from being out the door.  And only the monkey had been alert enough to notice.  The monk nodded to the rest of the group “You see?  The Hiruma are famous for their stealth.  He –could- have done it.”

As soon as they were out of the temple Volar looked over Toshiro “Why did you do that?  We were trying to show you could not sneak and were innocent, and there you went and proved to everyone that you –could- have snuck into the garden!”

Sheepishly Toshiro admitted “It was just an impulse, I have no idea why I did it. Everyone seemed to think I could sneak…but I’ve never tried before.  I just wanted to see if I could…”

With a groan the group decided to postpone this discussion, preferably until a time when they had some clubs handy..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Visiting the barbarian quarter of town, the group had little trouble getting around but drew a lot of stairs.  The only samurai seen around were on duty, and the group had the look  of looking for trouble of some type.  They found the Fubuki-tai dojo easily enough.  The sign was in Rokugani only, along with the sign of a snowflake.  A young man with closely  cropped hair was on guard outside, watching people distractedly as they walked by, and often sneaking looks into the dojo to see what was going on there.

The group watched for a time, but they decided to save this confrontation for later.  As they headed back to the gate, Mindra noticed the young man seemed to listen to something, then nod and jump up, jogging over to catch up with the group.

With a flourish, the young man clapped his hands and announced dramatically “I am Kuroiyuki, the Yellow Snow of Fubuki-tai!”  as he did so, he jumped up in a one legged pose, his arms held out in different directions.

The group simply stared, not quite sure how to react to the sheer silliness of it.

Kuroiyuki was about to say something further but as soon as his mouth opened, Kaz held up his hand “I’m sorry, I didn’t quite catch all that, could you do it again?”

Kuroiyuki started over again, the clap of hands, the goofy posing and the overly dramatic announcement.  And once again the group just stared.  Overly serious, the young man nodded ‘I can see you are truly impressed by my introduction.”

“Actually…” Volar smiled “We are trying not to laugh.”

Kuroiyuki looked a little crestfallen at that but rallied quickly “I’m new to the group still, I’m still getting the hang of doing it right.  Please excuse me.”  He said, bowing quickly then looking to Toshiro “I’m here to deliver an challenge from my…”

Volar stepped in quickly ‘I’m afraid Toshiro-sama doesn’t deal with people directly, you’ll have to speak to me first.”

A surprised Kuroiyuki replied “But, this is a challenge to Toshiro and…”

Volar cut him off again “And you will have to speak to me first.  Toshiro’s very busy and doesn’t have time for just anyone.”

Kuroiyuki as about to start in again when Kaz asked “Who is trying to challenge Toshiro, anyway?”

“O-Yuki, my master, the leader of Fubuki-tai!”  Kuroiyuki answered, “He’s a great admirer of the Crab Clan.  I am as well, see?”  and then he  squatted down just a little, making pincher movements with hisa fingers before doing a shuffling sidestep “My dance for the Crab Clan!”

Again a few stares but laughter as well, the two Crab Clan samurai especially seeming amused by the display.

Before Kuroiyuki could go on Mir stepped in to ask, “You don’t have a Lion Dance, do you?”  Her eyes sparkling mischievously as she glances to Verick.

And sure enough, Kuroiyuki had a Lion Dance.  A comical pounce with hands held high in a  clawing position and a silly sounding growl.  Verick was no so amused, however, that vein on his forehead starting to pulse as his eyes narrowed.

“Are you going to stand for that?  Should you be insulted over that Crab Dance?”  Verick asked over to Kaz.

Kaz shook his head with a chuckle “Yes, but it really is funny also, so I’m not offended.  I might show it to a few friends back in Crab Clan lands.”

“Remember that Lion Dance as well!” Mir chimed in.

“I know a Unicorn Dance as well, but some samurai don’t appreciate…”  Kuroiyuki started again.

Volar interrupted quickly “Didn’t you have some business with Toshiro?”

“Ahhh, I’m sorry, I got distracted!  Toshiro, I’m here…”  he started.

“To me, it has to go through me.”  Volar broke in again, trying to keep the flustered young man on track “Tell you what, Toshiro, may I write a letter for him to take back to answer this challenge?”

At Toshiro’s agreement Volar jotted down a fast note.

_O-Yuki,

Toshiro will accept your challenge, but regret he is a very busy man and must answer challenge in order of worthiness, so it might be some time before he can get around to you._

Cheerfully, Volar handed the letter to Kuroiyuki for him to deliver before the group moved on..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Still shaking their heads over the encounter with Kuroiyuki, the group went on to the Golden Carp Teahouse to meet with whoever Buka’s contact was.  Volar carefully disguised himself with a spell to look like the portly peepingtom, Mir creating a disguise with magic as well.  Verick and Yukiyo went with more traditional, mundane disguises.  Kaz and Toshiro settled for finding a dark corner where they might not be noticed.  The group filtered in over time and then finally just before the appointed time Volar made his way into the teahouse, finding a spot right in the middle where he could sit and see everyone.  And then he waited.

Not long afterwards a boy entered, carrying a small box, wrapped in white and light purple.  He walked 
right up to the disguised Volar “I was told to give you this…”  the urchin said, obviously waiting on some sort of payment.  Volar just gave him a glare and a brush off before looking at the package.  Lacking any thief skills and not wanting to call attention to any of his disguised friends, Volar finally decided “What the hell…”  and opened the package.  He had a split moment to see a gem swirling red and black, then it exploded,  an eruption of fire that filled the entire teahouse, blasting out through the door and windows with a red hot FOOOSH!

Next!  The player’s new PC’s…just kidding.  Next!  Violence!  Bloodshed!  Fubuki-tai posing!


----------



## Kamard

Can't wait for another update... just found this storyhour when you posted the latest update, now I've read it all the way through.

Great work!!


----------



## Black Omega

Next update in the next day or so.  With the holidays i'm going to try to catch the storyhour up with the game again.  We're about four months behind at this point.  Heh.  I've been so lazy with that. 

Thanks Kamard.  Plenty of action on the way.  Slowly but surely the PC's will be figuring out what is really going on.


----------



## Black Omega

The flames burst throughout the teahouse, bits of wood falling in flames to the ground outside.  Few survived the initial explosion of flames ands from there the fire spread quickly through the building.  Yukiyo, clad in silk kimono smoldering in places, dived through the front window to escape the flames. Outside were waiting five figures.  Three men and a woman were armored in dark blue armor with white snowflake symbols, The other was Kuroiyuki in simple, sleeveless kimono, the young man looking a bit beaten up.  Apparently the letter Volar had written was not well received.

Mir spied the figures out front at the same time, but she trusted in her disguise and kept busy helping survivors from the growing flames.  Kuroiyuki also ran forward, patting down Yukiyo’s body, putting out the flames as he said “Don’t struggle, just relax, you’ll be ok!  The fire didn’t catch you badly.”  He even helped pull her away from the building, well clear of the flames.

Volar had been burned badly by the initial explosion but he kept his wits about him, focusing past the pain to protect himself with a haste, then improved invisibility before he raced from the fires.  Verick, Kaz, Mindra and Toshiro chose the back door to escape the flames, rushing to the back room first, then Verick and Kaz lead the way out the door.  They were immediately confronted by more figures in the dark blue armor with the snowflake, including an imposing figure in samurai great armor and a girl Toshiro recognized, the white haired girl who had ambushed/warned him previously.

Verick and Kaz had time to clear the doorway of the burning building, katanas at the ready.  Toshiro and Mindra were too late to get through the door, however.  The girl in white hair had time to cast a summoning and they found the door blocked by a fire elemental. Toshiro looked behind to the fire spreading in the room behind and wondered “Why did it have to be a fire elemental, why not water?  Some water would be nice about now…”

The big ronin in great armor gestured to Kaz with his sword and yelled out “I’ll take Verick, you handle Kaz!  Remember, Toshiro is NOT to be killed!” then Fubuki-tai was upon them.  Oyuki, the man in charge, rushed in quickly and landed a hit on Verick with ease while dodging the young Lion’s return strike.  The other Fubuki-tai attacking Kaz had less success against the Crab Samurai’s heavy armor.

In front of the teahouse, the four Fubuki-tai fighters there heard the battle in the back and with a overly dramatic “Fubuki-tai to the back!” they started running around the tea house to get involved in the action.  They didn’t get far, though.  Invisible and moving with blinding speed, Volar evocated two Scintillating Spheres, electricity crackling over the four warriors, killing two while staggering the others.  Then before the survivors had a chance to do anything more than run away from the blasts, a hail of magic missiles dropped the other two fighters.

[DM Note:  This was really the first time Volar had stepped up and played a major, direct role in combat.  Previously he’d buffed, used illusions and generally supported.  From this point on Volar plays a much more explosive role in combats.]

Still disguised, Mir was focused on saving those few in the burning tea house still alive, dragging another man out and healing him quickly before moving to help another.  Yukiyo allowed Kuroiyuki to put out where her silk was smoldering while she deviously palmed a blade.  A sudden stab to Kuroiyuki’s shoulder drew blood, clearly surprising the young man.  “Hey, stop that, I’m trying to help you!  I’m sorry about this…” he apologized before his left hand grabbed Yukiyo’s wrist to pull the knife away and opened the way for a fast elbow to the ribs, then another strike, the point of the elbow to the solar plexus, a critical strike that nearly KO’ed Yukiyo, Kuroiyuki precisely striking to subdue rather than injure.   A deft switch of the knife to a downward position allowed her to slash along Kuroiyuki’s arm but then two more lightning fast elbow strikes was enough to render Yukiyo unconscious.

Back behind the burning teahouse with everyone else so busy, Verick found himself face to face, one on one with Oyuki.  For all the goofiness of certain people in Fubuki-tai, Oyuki was deadly serious and supremely focused.  The first two exchanges of strikes clashed sparks off their katana but Oyuki was the one scoring, two fast, bloody hits to Verick’s arms.  But something was wrong here, Verick was sure of it.  He’d trained as a Lion samurai and learned their special techniques for attacking foes in armor.  And it wasn’t working here.  Oyuki simply wasn’t moving like someone weighed down by the heavy Great Armor.  Verick had no time to consider this before Oyuki was attacking again with a blindingly fast series of strokes.  

For Kaz the situation was starting to get serious.  The white haired spell caster had turned invisible and summoned another flame creature and sent it after him.  Mindra had summoned a dire ape inside the room with he and Toshiro, setting it to battling the fire elemental as smoke seeped into the room from the burning teahouse, fire starting to lick out around the door.

His big spells mostly exhausted, Volar resorted to pelting Oyuki with two Acid Arrows then following up with a grease spell, but with deceptive agility Oyuki danced out from the grease after only being hit by one of the acid attacks.  Kaz tried to run past the Fubuki-tai fighters to get at Oyuki but he slipped in the grease and before he recovered, a Fubuki-tai katana found a weak spot in his arrow for a critical hit.  Mindra healed Toshiro as he and the Dire Ape fought the elemental but the fiery creature was somehow holding it’s own.

Invisibly, the Fubuki-tai spell caster was working hard to keep the other fighters up and going while Kaz made his way to his feet, killing the fire elemental on him then wading into the others again.  Toshiro killed the fire elemental blocking the door but Oyuki made a sweeping gesture and the door slammed shut in their faces.  With the read wall of the room already on fire, the assumption was made the door was now magically locked and Mindra set the Ape to breaking through the wall.

Verick took that crucial moment of distraction to get in a stroke on Oyuki, drawing blood for the first time.  But he was clearly fading, only a few more seconds before Oyuki’s precise attacks would kill him.  Then something unusual happened.  Oyuki attacked, a sweeping stroke to knock Verick’s katana out of the way, then a vicious hammering blow from the butt of the katana’s hilt staggered Verick back as Oyuki struck to subdue.

And suddenly everything was clear to Verick.  Taking a fast step back and gathering himself, he looked Oyuki in the eyes…then turned around and ran as fast as he could into the night.  Oyuki just stared for a moment then took off running after him, much faster than someone weighed down by heavy armor could normally run.

With this tide of battle turned.  One Toshiro and the Ape had broken through the wall they were able to help Kaz.  Mir was on the scene to heal and cast magic missiles from her wand.  Volar tried to catch Oyuki in a Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere but he avoided it with a nimble forward roll.  Then Volar summoned a Dire Wolverine to help finish off the other Fubuki-tai fighters before polymorphing himself into a Pegasus and soaring into the air to try and rescue Verick before Oyuki caught him.

His pulse pounded as Verick sprinted away from the burning teahouse, his sword held out to the side.  A fast look of his shoulder revealed the silhouette of Oyuki closing on him…closing on him fast, in fact.  Verick tried to push himself even faster but Oyuki followed him relentlessly, no matter how he tried to loose the big samurai in the dark.  Verick was almost prepared for a last stand when he heard the sound of horses galloping close by.  Unicorn guards who had noticed the fire and was riding in to investigate.  Running toward them and waving his arms, Verick flagged the samurai down and started to explain what had happened.

Faced with five samurai on horseback, Oyuki finally stopped.  In a booming voice he yelled back to the teahouse “Fubuki-tai Dispersion maneuver, Blood on the Snow!”  Then he gestured and smoke boiled up, obscuring him from sight.  When the smoke cleared 30 seconds later, there was no sign of him.

The group mopped up the remainder of Fubuki-tai, the fighters surrounded and systematically cut down.  The white haired spell caster, still invisible, simply quit casting spells and slipped away into the darkness.  Kuroiyuki was not so lucky.  At Oyuki’s order, he looked up from bandaging Yukiyo, then he took off running as well.  He might have escaped had not Volar picked up Verick and the two of them cut the young man off, the Pegasus flying far faster then Kuroiyuki could run.  Tightly bound, he was turned over to the guards as more people arrived to help put out the fire and heal the survivors of the attack.
The group gathered back together, Volar, Mir, Toshiro...most everyone in fact staring at Verick.  Verick looked around “What?  I didn’t run away, it was a tactical move!”  He protested.  

“Of course it was…” Mir teased.

“No, you don’t understand.”  Verick insisted, “Oyuki was all wrong.  He didn’t move like someone armored.  And you saw how he closed the door.  He’s a master of the katana but there’s more to this than that.  He was trying to capture me!  As soon as he tried that, it hit me.  I’m the target.  Mir and Toshiro were distractions so he could try and capture me!”

“Why you?”  Mir asked, looking puzzled.

“I’m...not sure.”  Verick admitted.  ‘I don’t have that part worked out yet.  I have the proper bloodline, though.”

Toshiro frowned “How did they know to attack us there?”

“They knew about the meeting!”  Mir exclaimed. “They could only have known from Buka, though.  He must have come back.”

“I’ll kill him!”  Verick snarled, “You’re right.  He had to tell.  They arrived to ambush us.  So the person watching Mir is linked to the group after me.  And I strongly suspect Oyuki was the one who cut the roses.  He’s skilled enough.”

“And he gave the roses to the girl?  She sounded like the same one who ambushed me before, I didn’t see her before she turned invisible though.”  Toshiro commented, frowning now.

“Maybe you were getting the roses from Oyuki.”  Verick teased, “He might know illusions.”

Toshiro shook his head quickly “Oh no, I’m sure it was not an illusion!”  he started firmly.

Volar bit back a thought about the Alter Self spell, he was still in Pegasus form so he as just listening.  The group decided to head straight over to the Fubuki-tai dojo and catch any stragglers before they could escape.  They could question Kuroiyuki later.  They had questions and the Fubuki-tai dojo seemed the best place to start.

[DM Note:  In another thread recently, PirateCat commented 'Use subdual damage, it makes the PC's sweat' (loosely paraphrased).  This is so true.  Kuroiyuki doing subdual damage was no  big deal, it made sense with his other actions and words.  But Oyuki out of the blue suddenly making the last couple of attacks on Verick subdual had people a little worried.  It was unexpected.  they didn't know exactly why he was doing that, but it couldn't be good.  Even so Verick running was a surprise to me.  Verick's player has a reputation for his characters never running from a fight.  Even if he's playing an archer in hand to hand combat with only 10 HP left, he'll still do a five foot step and keep shooting.    My PC's do manage to keep me on my toes.]

Next!  Fubuki-tai's Last Stand!(?)  Someone is Finally Kidnapped!  And the GM Dice from Hell!


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

A good rendition of the events that transpired, but I must make a small correction or two along with an elaboration on my situation. 

After helping the last of the survivors out of the burning building I noticed the end of the altercation between Kuroiyuki and Yukiyo. Knowing that Yukiyo was disguised but also recognizing Kuroiyuki from our earlier encounter I figured that Yukiyo had probably been recognized, but just to be careful I intentionally did not use her name. Hoping that the Samurai could take care of themselves for a little bit I chose to stay and help Yukiyo. "Leave her alone" I yelled and began casting a Hold Person spell. Kuroiyuki had a stronger mind than I had anticipated from our earlier encounter and shrugged off the spell. He turned his attention on me and then rushed to attack me. At least Yukiyo was safe for the moment. 

Having seen the results of his attack on Yukiyo who was trained to fight I knew that I had to think fast. While I hang out with these Samurai I am not trained to fight myself, I heal and support them with my spells. The Oak Father was looking after me though as I heard him say "I was just trying to help her, why are you attacking me?" 

I suspected then that neither Yukiyo or my disguises had been pierced, and that I might just yet talk my way out of this, but first I had to confirm this. "It didn't look like you were helping, I saw you beating on her."

As we talked we danced around each other both still being suspicious of the other. 

"I was trying to help and then she attacked me" he replied, continuing "I was just protecting myself, and then you attacked me."

"I was just trying to protect her." 

"Then let me tend to her wounds." was his response.

Being a good judge of character normally, and from our earlier run in it seemed that he was not a bad person, but rather just someone who was too trusting who might have fallen in with the wrong crowd. I was fairly confident that he was telling the truth and that my suspicions were correct, so I decided to back off and give him a chance. "Alright, I'm sorry. you tend to her and I'll go see if anyone else might need some help." 

I wasn't lying exactly. I was going to see if anyone needed my help, it was just that those who might need my help were Toshiro, Verik and Kaz. I backed off and headed towards the side of the building. Watching for a little bit to make sure that he was helping and not hurting Yukiyo. Seeing that everything was ok here I then dashed around the corner to help out in back.

Little did the three of us (Yukiyo, Kuroiyuki, and myself) know at that time just how much our decisions here would impact our lives and bind our lives together in ways we could not possibly have imagined. But that is something that will be revealed later.

Mir


----------



## volar

Ah, the first time Volar became an offensive caster. It was so exciting. Course this was the beginning of Volar's change. 

This was also Volar's first battle after getting 4th level spells (7th level). This meant more 3rd level spells and I was planning the haste, imp invis, cast a lot tactic for a while. But couldn't do it that well until I got a good quanity of 3rd level spells. 

Look to the future when Volar gets caught by surprise. Talk about offense spell casting.


----------



## Black Omega

The group rushed straight over to the Fubuki-tai Dojo, accompanied by five Unicorn samurai.  An unusual sight in the Barbarian Quarter, to say the least, the guards for the various merchants in town going on alert and watching carefully.  But the group marched straight up to the Dojo.  The Unicorn samurai were sent around to cover the rear and make sure no one escaped.  Volar was still in his Pegasus form, circling the Dojo from above and keeping watch.

Once the Dojo was surrounded, Toshiro and Kaz walked up, Toshiro hammering on the door before yelling, “I’m Hiruma Toshiro, serving Shinjo Jyaku-sama!  Everyone inside come outside and surrender to our authority!”

From inside came the swift reply “Fubuki-tai Surprise Attack, Type 2!”  And then the door was suddenly yanked open, five archers letting loose with arrows at Toshiro.  Two of the arrows struck Toshiro solidly and then the door snapped back shut before the samurai could even think of getting inside.

With Mir and Mindra both low on spells after all the healing they had done, it was up to Kaz, Toshiro and Verick.  A couple swift kicks bashed the door in and the three fighters rushed in, but the six Fubuki-tai inside had already switched to katanas as well.  Kaz and Toshiro both scored hits on their opponents, but then the leader yelled  “Fubuki-tai Cuisine Attack, Shell the Crab!”

A fighter took Toshiro and Verick each, fighting defensively to keep them busy while the other four rushes around, flanking Kaz.  With miraculous luck, three of the four strikes found critical spots in Kaz’s armor, nearly finishing off the tough Crab samurai in seconds.  Kaz yelled “Healing!” and made a strategic retreat back out the door, taking another strike as he escaped being surrounded.

Toshiro retreated to block off the door so Fubuki-tai could not chase Kaz to finish him off.  But then the leader shouted “Fubuki-tai goes Hunting! Pile on the Lion!”  The one on Toshiro stayed there, on the defensive as he tried to block the door while the other five surrounded Verick now, one going sword to sword with the young man while the others piled on to grapple him down.

Verick resisted mightily but the numbers were too much and he was dragged down and held by three while the other two started bashing him with the hilts of their swords, trying to subdue.  Mir and Mindra both lent the last of their healing to get Kaz back in action and from the air Volar knew Kaz retreating from any battle was a bad sign.  He flew over the house and landed on the roof before returning to his natural elf form.

“You need to get inside, Toshiro and Kaz need help!”  Volar yelled down to the Unicorn samurai behind the house.  The samurai didn’t move, though.  They had their orders and if Toshiro or Kaz needed the help, they would be the one’s yelling.  Fake orders were one of the oldest tricks in the book and they weren’t falling for it.

Kaz and Toshiro had regrouped by then though and the two Fubuki-tai trying to hold them off were losing ground fast.  Verick was fighting back with his wakizashi but a couple critically placed strikes finally knocked him unconscious, just as Kaz and Toshiro hacked down their opponents.  The others had no time to try and escape with Verick’s body before Kaz and Toshiro were on them.  

Volar pried up a bit of the roof and slipped down into the roof, starting to explore as the combat got ugly below.  No longer underestimating Fubuki-tai, Toshiro and Kaz worked together as a team to cover each other’s backs and finally the battle turned in their favor.  One after another the Fubuki-tai fighters were cut down, until only one was left.

He tried to flee out the back, but stopped when he saw the Unicorn samurai guarding the rear.  With no chance of escape, he turned his katana on himself, stabbing himself through the belly.  Toshiro simply watched this, then he stepped to behead the man before the pain got to be to great.  Barely conscious, Verick staggered up to try and join the fight, too late.

“Why did you finish him off?”  Verick growled angrily “He deserved to die slowly.”

Toshiro shrugged “He fought bravely and refused to surrender.  I can respect that in an opponent.”

[DM Note:  This was a very tough combat for the group.  Even considering the spellcasters were nearly down to nothing.  But for this combat I rolled seven confirmed criticals to the PC's one.  This and the next combat was the best I've rolled for one night.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar had already gotten a head start exploring the dojo by now.  Entering from the roof had certain advantages, he had bypassed the Alchemist’s Fire trap at the door and was able to warn the others.  Verick managed to disarm the traps on the other doors and the group set to searching.  Two of the rooms were basic dorms where the students evidently lived when not training.  The other room had a pleasant, feminine style with ink paintings and a soft scent of roses, and was clearly lived in by only one person.

“This must have been the white haired girl’s room.”  Toshiro commented.

But Volar looked around, puzzled “Then where did Oyuki stay?”

“The sensei would not sleep in the dorms.”  Verick agreed. “Maybe this says something about Oyuki.  Maybe the roses really –were- from him.”  He teased Toshiro again.

Between Volar’s and Mindra’s searching skill and Verick’s trap disarming, they located a secret compartment in the rose scented room.  Hidden inside was a box, containing 1,000 Koku and a map showing Bugaisha as well as four points around the town.  North, south, east and west.  The point to the east Mir recognized as her grove.  Kaz and Toshiro had been on enough patrols by now to remember the other areas as groves of trees as well.  Most curious.

Searches of the dorm turned up pocket change in Koku that Volar pocketed.  As well as a diary.  Speed-reading through the dairy, it was obvious it belonged to a woman who had worked previously as a courtesan at the Glorious Jade Teahouse, an establishment Kaz had heard of, quite the sleazy dive.  The diary covered her time there, her intense hatred of the samurai class, her recruitment by Oyuki, his arrangements with the owner of the Glorious Jade teahouse, and her training in Maho.  Armed with this diary, the group left the Dojo in the hands of the Unicorn samurai and headed back to question Kuroiyuki.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The young monk was tightly bound to a pole by the time the group got back.  On the authority of Toshiro and Kaz, the group was let in to speak to him.  After a fashion.  Mir was the one who did the talking, and only after successfully Charming the young man.

It turned out Kuroiyuki’s real name was Kong-sang, an unusual name for Rokugan, though those in Unicorn lands were known for unusual names.  He had chosen the name Kuroiyuki ‘Yellow Snow’ because...well...what was the one snow everyone was told to beware of?  Listening in, Kaz had to admit there was a silly form of logic there.

Kuroiyuki had be training at the Temple, but he had a talent for getting into trouble and his careless over exuberance sometimes caused problems.  After a particularly memorable misunderstanding, a shugenja named Nagatori had suggested his place might lie outside the Temple.  Soon after he’d been recruited by Oyuki to Fubuki-tai.  

He had only been with Fubuki-tai a short time but was impressed by their team spirit.  He confirmed the room with the feminine feel had indeed been Oyuki’s room.  In any case, Oyuki had often been absent from the Dojo for ‘special individual training’.  Oyuki and his top students often had meetings at the Glorious Jade teahouse.

He didn’t know a thing about the fireblast at the teahouse being an attack on the group.  But he had been told the elf might be planning some sort of attack like that.  After Volar had given him the insulting the letter for Oyuki, he could believe it.  They had gone there to confront the group but obviously it hadn’t gone as expected.  If things went badly, they were to disperse and meet back at pre-determined locations.  Normally he could not reveal that…but he trusted Mir needed to know.  The locations matched what they had found on the map.  Depending on where they were, they were to meet at the grave closest to where the order was given.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While Kuroiyuki had been giving him all the information he had to his trusted friend Mir, Toshiro had heard O-Hisa’s patrol had returned that evening.  The moment Mir was done he was determined to go over and visit her.  Though he didn’t admit it out loud, he had started to have doubts about just his visitor of the previous night had truly been.

On the way back home, the group stopped by O-Hisa’s house.  The patrol had not treated the Unicorn lady well, she looked tired and pale, though she waved off any questions Toshiro had about it.  Volar had grown suspicious though and excused himself to do some checking around.  The conversation went on politely, but Toshiro’s pressure was building, like a teakettle about to overflow, until finally he exclaimed “So, did you visit me last night?”

O-Hisa just looked at Toshiro puzzled “Um...no.  The last time I saw you was our date.  Why do you ask?” she added on with great curiosity.

Toshiro froze.  He had his answer, but it wasn’t the answer he’d been hoping for and he hadn’t thought ahead to what to say if O-Hisa did say ‘No’.  Now he was stuck.

While Toshiro tried to talk his way out of his predicament, Volar had been prowling around O-Hisa’s house. In the moonlight it was almost as bright as day for him and he had something particular he was searching for.  Along the underedge of a window he found it.  Magic.  A fading magic engraved beneath window in symbols Volar didn’t recognize.  But he could smell the dried blood there.  And he knew only Maho used blood here in Rokugan.

Volar’s arrival back in the house with this news was just in time to save Toshiro.  O-Hisa was reluctant to talk about what it could be but admitted she’d been having bad dreams.  VERY bad dreams.  No one in the group could detect taint, but that was the concern now.  Reluctantly, O-Hisa agreed to visit the temple to be checked on.

At the temple it was decided she should spend the night, just to be safe.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next morning at the crack of dawn Shinjo Yuji was visiting again, looking even more out of sorts than previously.  “Terrible news from the temple.  Several monks have been killed and Shinjo O-Hisa has been kidnapped!”


----------



## Black Omega

“What?!  But she was at the temple!”  Toshiro managed to stammer out.

Shinjo Yuji nods, looking grim “Yes.  Several monks and a shugenja were killed.  Someone on the inside helped someone in past the defenses.  The only survivor said they never saw who it was, the attacker was invisible when he was struck.  O-Hisa had been given something to help her sleep.  So, of course, she was in no shape to resist.  A headcount at the temple has turned up one other person unaccounted for.  Nagatori.”

Iuchi Nagatori.  Mindra’s scholarly source and Mir’s date of a couple nights ago.  If he was involved, it certainly explained his intense interest in Mir’s background.

The group was ready to rush out and track Nagatori and O-Hisa down, and Shinjo Yuji was already preparing for that.  ‘I’ve got forces assembling now, ready to go to the four groves Fubuki-tai had as backups.  There’s no doubt there was a connection between Fubuki-tai and Nagatori, they must have smuggled O-Hisa out of the city!  I’ll be leading the group going to the south personally.”

This gave the group pause and warily Verick asked, “How many samurai will be left back guarding Bugaisha?”

“Not many, but we’ll be spreading out in all directions.  No one will be able to attack the city without meeting one of your patrols.”  Yuji assured.

“I think we’d better follow our own leads on this, sir.”  Toshiro decided ‘It sounds like Bugaisha would be vulnerable to an attack from within.   It sounds like anything happening outside the city you’ll be able to handle without us.”

A fact everyone agreed with after Yuji left.  Everyone in the group agreed they had a bad feeling about to many samurai being sent out to look for O-Hisa.  The group even assembled the Coins of the Seven Fortunes, identified not long ago as useful for casting an augury.  The question was simple “If we remain in Bugaisha do we have a better chance of finding the Unicorn samurai named O-Hisa?”

Mir was left to invoke the magic of the coins and the answer was unequivocal ‘Weal’.  Good fortune in their cause.  That settled it.

But where to start?  The Glorious Jade teahouse seemed promising.  As quiet as the Bloodspeakers had been keeping the group had the link between it and Fubuki-tai.  And Fubuki-tai had clearly been working for the Bloodspeakers.  Kaz knew where the sleazy dive of a teahouse was.  So early in the morning it should be closed.  An excellent time to pay a visit.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The direct approach seemed best, so the group simply walked on up to the teahouse and hammered on the door.  An elderly man greeted them but had no time to speak before Toshiro and Kaz pushed him aside “Who else is here?” Toshiro demanded.

“No one, really, sir.”  The old man stammered “A party from last night finishing up.  But that’s it…”

“Where are they!” Toshiro snarled, backing the old man into a corner.

“At the end of the hallway!  But I can’t let you  see them, it’s a private party and…and…”  the old man shrank back from Toshiro’s glare and the group marched on down the hall.

Yanking open the door, the group found several warriors in dark blue armor with the white snowflake emblem, as well as the white haired spell caster from earlier.  The battle that followed was short and to the point, Verick recklessly charging forward and getting fairly cut up while distracting attention from the others.  The white haired shugenja unleashed a fierce gale of wind down the hallway the group was in, blinding Toshiro and Kaz.  But that only delayed the inevitable and the group managed to capture the white haired girl while killing the others.  The old man was captured as well, having been blinded by the wind attack while trying to sneak up on Volar, knife in hand.

Both he and the white haired girl were bound tighter, the girl gagged to make sure she could not cast any spells.  The old man cracked under the proper spells and interrogation and admitted Nagatori had made arrangements with him earlier for that room to be kept for his use and for Fubuki-tai.  Nagatori would go in there for hours at a time, the old man never peeked, he has no idea what the shugenja was doing there.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That gave Verick an idea, though, and he rushed back into the room.  Pulling up the mats from the floor he started going it over, inch by inch. “Here’s the secret door!”

This got Yukiyo’s attention and between her and Verick they unlocked the door, finding a stone stairway leading down into the earth.  Yukiyo took the lead, creeping down slowly.  The walls were lined with crude carvings of what could only be Oni, nothing else could be so twisted.  

Halfway down Yukiyo found something wrong with the stairs.  The steps were carved perfectly out of stone but there was a tiny seam between the steps and the wall.  Carefully, Yukiyo worked along the edge of the trap, finding the catch and disarming it. 

Once the trap was fixed the group pressed on, following the hallway around a corner, finding a slate gray stone door.    Through the gaps around the door they could make out firelight.  And a strong voice.

“Are you ready to rise up and overthrow the samurai!  They are willing to die to keep you down.  Are you willing to give your lives to bring them down?”

“YES!”

“Are you ready to offer your blood to free you of the Shinjo once and for all!”

‘YES!”

The man’s voice rising and falling with his oratory and the thunder of many voices in reply.  The samurai readied their weapons, Yukiyo got a arrow ready.  And with a sudden pull they yanked open the door.  They had a brief view of a number of cultists standing before an altar, Nagatori standing beside it, a obsidian, curves dagger in his hand.  O-Hisa in a sheer kimono lay over the altar.  That was all they had time to see before Volar gestured and the room mostly filled with a noxious, stinking cloud that blocked all line of sight.  From inside the cloud came the sound of retching and fumbling as the fumes blinded and sickened the cultists.  Maybe this would be easier than they had thought…


----------



## Black Omega

From within the noxious cloud the group heard laughter booming then “Did you really think a feeble spell like that could stop me or the ceremony?  Kill them!  Kill them all!”

The remaining, unsickened cultists readied daggers and rushed toward the group and Verick met them head on, one perfect stroke cutting off the head of the first to reach him.  Instead of blood, a vivid red cloud rushed from the cultists body and back toward the altar.  Verick swore under his breath then shouted “Don’t kill the cultists, it’s feeding the ritual!”

A couple more fighters emerged from the stinking cloud and Kaz rushed forward to engage them.  But from the darkness to the side three shuriken  suddenly thunked into his body and he stumbled before resisting the effect of the poison and pushing on to confront who threw the shuriken, a slim woman with white hair and a navy blue ninja outfit.  Toshiro rushed forward immediately to help, taking a painful slash from one of the cult warriors before flanking the ninja

And from out of the sickly green mists a gaunt figure was suddenly seen, somersaulting through the air before landing in a low crouch.  Emaciated, with scraps of dead skin hanging from his undead frame, covered with dark ink tattoos, one of the undead monks they had encountered before.  With a leap he attacked Yukiyo, a kick rocking her back.  Acting quickly, Mir invoked the power of the Oak Father, and Mindra called upon his connection to the spirits.  But it wasn’t enough to turn the monkish ghoul.

Verick knocked out the next cultist to reach him with a slam from the hilt of his katana, then the other cultists were lulled to sleep by a Sleep spell from Mir.  Freed from dealing with the peasants, Verick fearlessly charged right into the stinking cloud to get at Nagatori, following the sound of him chanting.

Ignoring the other warriors, Kaz and Toshiro focused on the white haired ninja, though only Toshiro scored a hit.  She draw her own katana in a flash, scoring a hit on Kaz before retreating back toward the sickening mist.  Trying to keep her flanked, Toshiro stepped into the mist, disappearing from sight.  But a moment later someone new was getting violently sick.    Volar joined in the battle though, newly protected by a Shield spell, he cast an Acid Arrow that sizzled into the girl, distracting her enough for Kaz to get a hit as well.  Badly bloody now, the ninja stepped back from Kaz and vanished from view.

Volar and Mindra were the best protected of the group, stills standing back in the hallway behind Mir and Yukiyo, who had been sending arrows into the cult warriors steadily.  That as no deterrent to the ghoulish monk though.  He leapt high, kicking off the wall above Yukiyo’s head to sent him somersaulting forward to land by Volar.  A lightning fast footsweep dropped Volar on his back and a follow up Tiger Claw drew blood.  But before the ghoul could follow up, Mindra evoked the spirits again, this time the burst of positive energy enough to send the ghoul fleeing back toward the back of the cavern.

Mir’s started a Crab warchant, her bardic music to bolster everyone.  Which was good, Kaz was hacking up one of the cult warriors while two more had Yukiyo retreating down the hallway toward Mindra and Volar, though she was taking a toll with her arrows.  Volar dispelled the stinking cloud then made himself invisible.  And Verick came face to face with Nagatori, who simply smiled and lifted the obsidian blade “This is better than I could have hoped for…”  and with that he sliced his own palm, flicking the blood at Verick as he intoned “Be Held!”

Mir spotted another , female, maho-tsukai, just recovering from the noxious cloud, and she rushed over, drawing her dagger before tackling the girl to the ground.   Kaz cut down the cult warrior fighting him but before he could get over to help Yukiyo he was cut down from behind, two sudden, perfect strokes of the ninja’s glittering katana and she appeared, standing over his nearly dead body.  Mindra was summoning wolves to help Yukiyo as well but for the moment he was trapped away from getting to Kaz and healing him.

Verick resisted that first Hold spell.  And even the second.  But then Nagatori called upon the name of Iuchiban and the dark Kami, Fu Leng himself, heightening the power of the spell.  And finally Verick felt his body stiffen, all movement becoming impossible.  Invisibly, Volar managed to slip past the battle to get to Toshiro.  Toshiro was just recovering from the mists and Nagatori decided to take no chances.  He throw droplets of his blood before him and raised his hands, a stone wall rising between him and the others, leaving Nagatori alone..with O-Hisa and Verick.  After the previous failure, it was a delight to have Verick in his grasp at last.

Mir and the Bloodspeaker girl continued to grapple, stabbing each other with their daggers., though Mir was coming out much the better of it.  Mindra kept the ninja busy with a summoned ape, then as Yukiyo killed the cult warrior, the monkey scampered past to heal Kaz.  At the same moment, Volar disappeared with Toshiro, reappearing on the other side of the stone wall Nagatori had raised.

Before Nagatori could lift his dagger to complete the ceremony, Toshiro was on him, slashing away.  Already wounded by Verick, Nagatori was forced to give ground.  He splattered more of his blood onto the earth and a summon up an elemental of dirt and stone to protect him.  It did him little good though, Toshiro ducked around the elemental, dodging the creature’s hammering fists.  A flashing slash of his katana cut into Nagatori’s belly, then and perfectly placed return stroke took off the shugenja’s head.

Yukiyo finished off the last of the cult warriors and then helped Mir put an end the Bloodspeaker.  Volar flew over the wall, wiggling through the two foot gap between the wall and the ceiling, then swooped down to cast Haste on Kaz.  Seeing the tide battle shifting, the white haired ninja’s form shimmered for a moment then she vanished from view.

Back behind the stone wall, Toshiro had reduced the elemental to rubble without taking to much more damage in return.  Still angry and wanting something to take it out on, Toshiro turned to the ghoulish monk cowering in the corner.  Coming out of his paralysis, Verick suggested “Maybe you should wait, if you attack it, it can fight back.”  Toshiro wasn’t listening though, and his katana cut deeply into the ghoul’s body, spilling it’s blackish ichor onto the earth floor.  Released from the turning, the monk reacted instantly, jumping up in the corner, planting it’s feet on the wall and backflipping over Toshiro while it’s claws raked at his neck and shoulders.  And despite himself, Toshiro felt his body tense, growing cold and immobile as the ghoul’s touch took effect.  Before the monkish ghoul could do more, Verick leapt forward, his jade katana doing terrible damage to the tainted creature.  As the ghoul collapsed into black ooze and dust, Verick patted Toshiro on the shoulder “I did try to warn you…”  Glancing back to O-Hisa’s drugged form, still laying meekly on the altar, Verick had an idea.  He’d just saved Toshiro and probably her from the ghoul.  As far as he was concerned, he was more of an samurai than Toshiro, even if it wasn’t official yet.  Maybe he’d make a play for O-Hisa…

Seeing the ninja turn invisible, Volar growled “Oh no you don’t..no WAY you escape…”  and in a flash he flew down the hallway, casting Ice Wall at the top of the stairs.  Kaz was hot on his heels, moving with that hasted speed.  They weren’t sure they’d trapped her, until suddenly the ninja with white hair appeared, her gleaming katana nearly gutting Kaz.  Volar’s fingers danced and a flurry of magic missiles battered the ninja.  She backed up and darkness flickered around her before she split off into four identical images of herself.  

Kaz sliced down one image and Volar’s magic missiles got rid of the others.  Volar created an illusion of Toshiro charging around the corner, but the ninja ignored it as if it wasn’t even there, instead barely missing another strike on Kaz.  The burly Crab samurai retreated and Volar cast one final Acid Arrow.  And at last the ninja fell, the bolt of acid sizzling into her body as she passed into darkness.

Kaz went back to the sacrificial chamber to see if they needed any help cleaning up.  But Volar remained, considering…he had questions he still wanted answered.  With a gesture he dispelled the Acid Arrow before it killed the girl and yelled out “Mindra, healing!”

The mopping up was pretty simple, many cultists to be knocked unconscious and captured.  Recovering from his paralysis, Toshiro glanced around to make sure everyone was busy.  Then he sneaked over to where O-Hisa was resting, sluggishly recovering from the drug.  Another glance to the side before he leaned down to softly say “O-Hisa, it’s Toshiro.  Do you love me?”

Softly, dreamily, her answer came back “Yes.”

That she had been so drugged she was earlier going to say yes to giving her name to a Oni didn’t even occur to Toshiro, he was walking on air after that.

Collecting their captives, the group went back up the stairs to the teahouse, pausing warily when they heard someone talking…

“Though you were too good for us now, didn’t ya!  Thought you were suddenly special because you were taken away for training, didn’t ya!”  The old man who ran the teahouse was simply taunting the bound and gagged shugenja, taking advantage of her being unable to answer back.

With their load of prisoners the group went outside to summon some guards, thought it was quickly obvious why there weren’t any samurai nearby.  Some was rising from three separate fires in Bugaisha.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

My first choice was not to get involved in some wressling match with daggers, but that sleep spell was the very last of my magic for the day. Four combats within 12 hours sure drained me, when it rains it pours. I apreciate much more now why Volar carries all those scrolls around. 

Mir


----------



## Ancalagon

Nice!   

This was quite, er, flavourful.  

Good job on not leting the ninja getting away... those folks are tricksty 

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Nice!
> 
> This was quite, er, flavourful.
> 
> Good job on not leting the ninja getting away... those folks are tricksty
> 
> Ancalagon *



I was a bit surprised they managed to capture the ninja.  I'd planned for her to escape but the PC's were very determined and the wall of ice was used at just the right time.

I was even more surprised they decided to keep her alive, though.  Ninja are indeed tricksey.


----------



## Black Omega

A bit of fun taken from the AEG website, a brief overview of the Clans of Rokugan with editorial notes.

*The Crab* -- For a thousand years, the Crab have steadfastly defended the Empire from the Shadowlands. Unfortunately, this duty has left them little time for courtly activities, thus making them the most blunt and uncouth of the Clans.

_Editor's note: These guys are the Klingons. Though they're often uncouth and rude, you still must be nice to them so they don't bash your skull in. _

*The Crane* -- When it came time for Hantei I to wed, all the Clans offered up their most beautiful daughters for consideration. It was the daughter of Doji, from the Crane Clan, that he chose. Ever since that day, every Emperor has chosen a bride from the Crane Clan. Also, every Emperor has attended a Crane kenjutsu (fencing) school. The Kakita School is the most prestigious in the Empire, its students legendary for their prowess and courage. However, the Crane are often seen by the other Clans as sycophants for their relationship with the Emperor. 

_Editor's note: These guys are the ones who always dress nice, compose poetry and music, and get all the girls. Think a bleached Hugh Grant in a blue bathrobe._

*The Dragon* -- Since the earliest days of the Hantei dynasty, Togashi and his Clan have remained secreted away in the high mountains of Rokugan. Practicing their strange meditations in privacy, the Dragon Clan have the most misunderstood samurai in the Empire. Their spellcasters are fluent in the ways of war, and their samurai are familiar with the ways of sorcery. The strangest of their Clan -- the ise zumi -- shave all hair from their bodies and cover their skin with detailed tattoos. Always enigmatic, the Dragon Clan are sometimes seen as aloof and bizarre by the other Clans. 

_Editor's note: Basically, the Dragon Clan contains the "mystics." If L5R had Jedi, they would be Dragon._

*The Lion* -- The Lion has always maintained a reverence for the Emperor, a devotion unparalleled anywhere in Rokugan. The samurai of the Lion Clan are some of the most brilliant tacticians the Empire has ever known. However, some say the Lion clings too tightly to tradition, and their rigidity has caused much strife between them and the other Clans -- especially their chief rival, the Crane. 

_Editor's note: The Lion Clan contains the jocks. If the Crab Clan has the frat boys, then the Lion Clan acts as the ROTC._

*The Phoenix* -- The most powerful shugenja in the Empire belong to the Phoenix Clan. The scribe who stood by the Emperor and wrote down his conversation with Shinsei was the Kami Shiba, founder of the Phoenix, and he brought back all the details and verbal nuances of the conversation to his Clan. No other Clan has a more fundamental understanding of the Old Religion of Rokugan and the "new way" of Shinsei. It was the Phoenix who melded the two into the current belief taught across the Empire. 

_Editor's note: The Phoenix Clan contains the magicians and sorcerers. Remember Mako's character in Conan the Barbarian? He was likely a Phoenix shugenja._

*The Scorpion* -- Masters of intrigue, if there are secrets to be known in Rokugan, a Scorpion somewhere knows them. They are the masters of double-dealing and subterfuge. Theirs is a Clan of spies and information peddlers. 

_Editor's note: If the U.S.A. had these Clans, the CIA, FBI, DEA, and CNN would all be Scorpion._

*The Unicorn* -- Just after Hantei took the Throne, he turned to his sister Shinjo and asked her to ride into the outlands of the Empire to seek allies and look for possible dangers. Shinjo left with a small band of followers -- the Ki-Rin Clan -- and was not heard from again for eight hundred years. Two hundred years ago, they returned, as the Clan of the Unicorn, with wealth undreamed of, fabulous treasures of foreign make, and their most valuable prize: the war-horses of the west. The Unicorn Clan also brought with it many strange customs and beliefs, making them strangers to the people of Rokugan. Their ignorance of the delicate etiquette of Rokugan has made them appear to be "barbaric" and "uncivilized" at times, but their mighty horses and valiant samurai (all trained in what the Lion call "barbarian tricks") have made them valuable allies to any who would take them. 

_Editor's note: Imagine if Huns, riding Clydesdales, had settled in medieval Japan, and you'd have the Unicorn._


----------



## Black Omega

Making sure the prisoners were both tightly bound and unconscious, the group made their way out into the city again, but happily it wasn’t as bad as they had feared.  The fires were minor and under control, and a number of samurai were patrolling the streets.  Checking in, they found Shinjo Yuji had taken their warnings to heart and only taken a few samurai out looking, leaving the rest on guard in Bugaisha.

O-Hisa was taken to the temple for healing and for help countering the drugs.  Also brought along was the white haired ninja, who was very tightly bound and sealed into a magically protected room, after her ninja outfit was removed and a standard, plain monk outfit was provided.  Without the mask, she was revealed to be a lovely woman with delicate, aristocratic features.

“Why did we keep her alive, exactly?”  Kaz wondered aloud as he looked in on the girl.

“She as important to the Bloodspeakers.  She might be able to answer our questions.”  Volar said while peeking in as well.

“Her katana is magnificent.  Look at these markings.  This is something very special.  We might be able to trace it.”  Verick murmured “I’d better show it to my sensei as well.”

The group went in to confront the girl, who faced them impassively.

“What’s your name.”  Volar was the first to speak ‘Who are you?”

“I have no name.”  She shook her head as she saw the dubious look on Volar’s face “I’m serious.  I have no name.  No form.  I’m simply a shadow, a reflection of my master’s will.”

Volar and the others from the west were intrigued by this but to Toshiro, Kaz and Yukiyo it meant something more.  A little over 25 years ago the Empire had been nearly destroyed by a force called the Lying Darkness.  The Lying Darkness represented oblivion, it’s goal was to destroy the past, to wipe the slate totally clean and start over.  Those who fell to the Lying Darkness didn’t die, instead they lost their names, their identity, even their faces.   The Lying Darkness had been defeated at the Battle of Oblivion’s Gate, and was destroyed.  But it’s minions were simply scattered.

The girl went on to explain her task had been to serve Iuchi Nagatori.  The dead Bloodspeaker had been the last of a faction who still strongly supported the old ways.  Shahai and her followers had nearly destroyed them before Toshiro and the others had finished them off by killing Nagatori.  Before that, Mir and Toshiro had been used as distractions.  She was firm she didn’t want Toshiro to be the one sacrificed.  And Nagatori had been concerned Mir was too ‘foreign’.  It would have been very bad to find out in mid-sacrifice that an Aasimar was not suitable.

Hesitantly, Toshiro finally asked what had been on his mind for some time now.  “Why have you been so interested in me?”

“I admire you.”  The white haired lady said simply.  The others looked to Toshiro, not to most handsome samurai around.  But she went on “I can look however I wish.  Why should I care about appearances?  He’s honorable.  His soul shines.”

Volar got things back on track “Why should we leave you alive?”

“I expected you to kill me.”  The ninja replied, looking over each of the group.  “We do not have free will.  When my Master orders, I will obey.  There is no promise I can make you can trust.”  She said sadly “When his will moves me, I simply do whatever I am ordered.”

“Do you –want- to be killed?  We need better than that.”  Mir asked, frowning a little.

“I…”  the woman paused to think on the question, her eyes lowering for the first time “I’m not sure.  For someone like Toshiro there is no fear of death.  His ancestors watch over him.  When  he dies, he will go to the realm of Blessed Ancestors.  When I was…”  the white haired woman shudders for a moment “I do not have that link.  I have no name.  I’m...not sure what will happen to me.  I’m afraid.”  She admitted in a quiet voice.

“Just swear to me you’ll do your best not to escape.  We’ll find your name, who you are.  Perhaps your identity can be restored.”  Toshiro stepped in suddenly.  “We will find a way.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“Are you sure you know what you are doing??”  Verick asked in the hallway.

“She’s trying to be honorable.  She said she would stay.  I trust she’ll do her best.”  Toshiro replied firmly “And that is that.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group was called in to see Shinjo Yuji later that day.  Though he commented briefly on the battle at the grove to the south, he was mainly there to thank the group.  He’d thought long and hard on their words.  And perhaps he had over reacted previously by planning to take so many samurai out of Bugaisha.  Though it was not spoken, it was plain by his words he felt he owed Toshiro, Volar and the others.

He also brought word he was promoting Toritaka Kazuyuki to Nikutai, a patrol leader responsible for 10 men.

[DM Note:  There was also much teasing of Toshiro going on OOC.  ‘See, he was promoted and not you!’  Toshiro would have been promoted as well but his twitchy behavior prior to this, mainly fleeing from the ambush earlier’ had left a stain his heroic stand against the Bloodspeakers had not yet erased.]

Taking Kaz and Toshiro aside, Yuji had another question to put to them.  He was considering the fate of Kuroiyuki.  The Temple of the Seven Fortunes, where he had served as a monk, had already been consulted.  Kaz and Toshiro were both reluctant to say what should be done with him, but they agreed he had followed some bad advice from someone he trusted, and who had deceived many more than just Kuroiyuki.  His heart’s in the right place and everyone deserves a second chance.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group had a couple of days to rest and recover before they were ready to get back to their routine.  Early that morning they had another visitor.  With closely cropped hair and simple peasant garb, Kuroiyuki had unexpectedly stopped by to visit.

“I’ve been banished from Bugaisha.”  He said with surprisingly cheerfulness.  ‘But I have permission to finish a few things before I go.  Toshiro, Kaz, my humble thanks.  I have mistakes to make up for.  And now I’ll have a chance to make it all right.  And…just one other thing.  I’ve been trying to find the young lady I knocked out at the teahouse and make sure she was ok.  But no one seems to know who she was.  I thought perhaps one of you might…”

Toshiro nodded “She’s right here.  Yukiyo was in disguise at the teahouse.”

Kuroiyuki bowed down deeply to Yukiyo, touching his forehead to the floor before he said “I’m deeply sorry for attacking you.  It was quite inexcusable and I hope you’ll give me a chance to make it up to you.”

Without a word, Yukiyo got up and walked out of the room.

Kuroiyuki sighed “Well, I thought it was important to try.”

“So, what are you going to do now?”  Mir asked.

“I hope to find someplace where I can start up Fubuki-tai again.”  He saw the looks on the others faces and bowed quickly “It’s not like that.  Fubuki-tai was used by the Bloodspeakers, but the idea was good!  Fubuki-tai could stand for something great.  Courage, compassion, style, brotherhood, and posing!”

“I’m not sure that’s a good idea…”  Toshiro began.

Then Verick cut in “You try to bring back Fubuki-tai and I’ll kill you.”  The young man red faced, vein pulsing in his forehead.  Kuroiyuki looked about to say something further but Verick lifted his finger “Ah!  Not a word.  You bring back Fubuki-tai and I’ll kill you.  That’s NOT happening.”

Kuroiyuki looked crestfallen, but Mir said softly “I have another idea.  My grove is just now settling into shape, a shrine to the Oak Father.  I’ve been thinking about recruiting people to look after the shrine.  If you are looking for a purpose, we should talk.”

Mir gave directions to her grove and Kuroiyuki promised to visit her.  As Kuroiyuki prepared to leave, Volar followed him out for a last word.  He looked around for a moment but Yukiyo was no where in sight.  But that was no guarantee the stealthy young woman wasn’t there.  “I just thought I’d wish you good luck.  And one small piece of advice.  In the west, someone joining a temple like this would be expected to not only serve the priestess in normal ways but also to warm her bed.  Thought I’d let you know just so you don’t accidentally give offense.”  Before the stunned young man would say anything more, Volar finished by casting a ‘blessing’ that turned Kuroiyuki invisible.  And so unseen Kuroiyuki walked off into the sunset.

Which was a shame since he’d meant to head east.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

An interesting update. Too bad it leaves much out and has a few discrepancies. 

--------------------

To begin with we must add another incident with the ninja that was captured.  Given all of the concern over her origin it seamed like something that those of us from outside the Empire should know more about. I added this to the things I would learn more about while I stayed here. Mindra on the other hand had a much more practical approach to the whole matter. After the initial interview Mindra nonchalantly blurted out. “ So you want to know who this shapeshifter real is? Why don’t you just use your magic and look at her true shape?”

This was not something I had ever heard of that could be done with magic nor on asking the temple Shugenja was it something that they had heard of either. “Well if you want I can cast the spell tomorrow and see what she looks like” Mindra chimed in again.

We quickly agreed, all of us eager to know the truth behind this mystery. The following day we all returned and explained to her what we were going to do. She quickly agreed seeming as interested in knowing the truth as we were. Mindra then summoned up his ancestors and they gifted him with some sort of special sight. We were all sure it worked but were not so sure how good it was though as his face turned to one of stunned disbelief. What is it we all demanded to know.

“She has no face. Nothing not anything, it is completely blank” was the response. 

With this the ninja seemed crestfallen. “It is as I told you. I am no-one. I have nothing. I am nothing”

The kind and honorable Toshiro them spoke to her once again. His normally stoic manner replaced by one of sorrow but still with his usual determination. “ So this did not work, as I promised though we will do all we can to help. We still have your sword and there is much that can still be learned from it. Fear not, all hope is not lost yet.” 

With that we all left once again. Our mystery deeper rather than solved by this last encounter.

----------------------------------

As for Kuroiyuki there were some other things. While I did not meet with Yuji directly and was not privy to his meeting with Toshiro and Kaz. I do know however that my participation was more than just running into him at Toshiro’s house. I knew from our encounter that he was not a bad person at heart. His attempts to help those injured in the explosion spoke volumes as to his character. Even though he attacked Yukiyo it was done in self-defense and he only knocked her out, doing his best not to cause real damage. 

I spent the next few days actively trying to save his life. I went to the temple and learned more about his past while at the same time to put in a good word with whoever might hold some political sway. This was not an easy job since apparently most people at the temple were very happy when he left. It took a little effort but I eventually helped them understand that his apparent lack of respect for traditions was actually his repressed creativity finding inappropriate outlets. All he needed was someone to help show him the way to channel that energy in a positive manner. 

Despite our narrators description Kuroiyuki’s arrival was not that unexpected to me although his decision to leave to was something I had not anticipated. I had intended to recruit him to help me out at my shrine, but now I had to act quickly. I disagree with our narrator characterization of the term banished, he did say though that he had to leave town since he was not wanted anywhere and that he would be without anywhere to stay or a way to earn a living. 

I was glad he tried apologizing to Yukiyo and was disappointed that she did not have it in her to accept the apology. I was in total agreement with everyone else that Fubuki-tai should never be resurrected. I then took this opportunity to offer him the chance to stay around here and take care of my grove for me. I had promised Lord Jayku that I would not actively try to convert people, so I know I didn’t use the word recruit. This does not mean though that I will stop him from converting if that is his own decision. I did make clear the position was as a gardener and caretaker for the grove. I would pay him and allow him to build a place to live near the grove (but outside the consecrated area) the only condition was that there would be absolutely no talk or actions that could be interpreted as having anything to do with Fubuki-tai anywhere within even sight of the grove. 

I was glad when he accepted the offer, but I knew the job would not be easy. I had much to teach him about proper behavior and that would take awhile. Additionally I had to keep him away from Verick who I knew was short tempered and was certain to keep his word about killing him if he misbehaved. Also I am still unsure of what to make of Yukiyo and her reaction.

Good thing for Volar that I did not hear his parting words to Kuroiyuki and that so far Kuroiyuki has not acted on Volar’s suggestion, otherwise I might have to think up an appropriate revenge to spring on the elf.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

*UOTE*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *An interesting update. Too bad it leaves much out and has a few discrepancies.
> *




On the plus side, only three months behind now.  Time for a little more time compression, I think...


----------



## Tokiwong

I am back, and ready to see some Rokugani goodness, planning on starting a Rokugan game myself this week with some tweaks for lethality, like adding the D20 Modern Massive Damage Threshold ability...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: UOTE*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> On the plus side, only three months behind now.  Time for a little more time compression, I think... [/B]




I just got all the way caught up, bravo to everyone involved in the storyhour, this rocks...


----------



## Black Omega

Welcome back, Tokiwong, it's been a while!

Update coming soon, time compressed but I'll be trying to hit the high points.  I'm sure Brown Jenkin will find the important parts I miss.


----------



## Tokiwong

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Welcome back, Tokiwong, it's been a while!
> 
> Update coming soon, time compressed but I'll be trying to hit the high points.  I'm sure Brown Jenkin will find the important parts I miss. *




Can't wait, I am totally digging the story, and glad to be back.


----------



## Black Omega

_A month passes, and winter starts to give way to spring. _

Volar has expanded the little building behind Toshiro’s house into more of a wizard’s school, thanks in part to the ‘gifts’ of gold from his students.  Where they might have picked up the gold…well…that’s not important.  What’s important is that the lessons are going well.  Kokuro of the White Fan ronin brotherhood is fitting in well, but the gambler’s student, Kaosu, was more troublesome, always asking questions.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For Kaz life has returned to normal.  Despite the promotion, he remains very much one of the boys.  The occasional duels coming his way simply served to reinforce his ‘tough guy’ rep.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra too was promoted, after a fashion.  The Bugaisha Carpenter’s Guild has promoted him to journeyman, raising his monthly wages to around eight gold.  He’s continued to study the pearl as well, sometimes persuading the pearl to show him something he wanted to know.  Other times the pearl sweeps him away and shows him something it thinks he needs to know.  

The most disturbing comes just days after the battle against Nagatori.  A peaceful woodland glen illuminated by starlight.  Then the sudden push of a hand up from the ground.  Frantic pulling and pushing at the dirt soon show a gaunt figure pulling himself up from the earth.  Nagatori. The formerly dead Shugenja was looking very unwell, his face pale, almost waxy.  Before he is even finished pulling himself up though, his head is suddenly rocked by the slam of a club, then another and another, sickening thuds that continue until Nagatori is no longer moving.  Then the vision showed a hulking figure pulling Nagatori from the ground, the mysterious man’s face hidden behind an iron mask like Mindra saw the bandits from Kuzo wearing.  Whatever the vision meant, nothing more was heard of Nagatori over the next month.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For Mir the next month was encouraging.  Thanks to saving a number of people at the burning Inn, Mir’s shrine was finally have visitors and even a few offerings were made.  Mir had requested offerings be in the form of a wood carving, and a few carved in the form of animals had finally turned up.  

Even better, Kuroiyuki was actually learning the ways of the Oak Father well.  Renamed Ware Natto (Cracked Nut) for a variety of reasons, he had thrown himself energetically into the study of the Oak Father.  As well as coming up with a few ideas of his own, like Hakutenpu-tai, the great Oak Group.  He had even developed a pose for it, standing straight, right hand held before his chest in a position of reverence and prayer, his left hand lifted out and upwards, mimicking a tree branch, but with the palm open in a show of generosity.  Once you culled out the goofiness, Cracked Nut did have some good ideas…

Cracked Nut did take Volar’s advice to heart, but in this area the young man’s nerve failed him.  And as the month passed his fumbling, too shy attempts to draw her attention were barely even noticed.  Probably for the best.  Finally by the end of the month, he consulted Volar again and followed the elf’s advice, doing some work finding an old song, then serenading Mir with it one night.  It was a good try but Mir’s rather obvious lack of enthusiasm for his interest did solve that ‘problem’.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro’s moment in the sun has passed quickly.  He continued his winter training with the endlessly cheerful Shinjo Fujinami, while trying to keep improving his relationship with O-Hisa.  Well, half of that was going well.  Despite his dread over O-Hisa’s reaction over his confession about his infidelity with the white haired, shape shifting ninja, she took that well.  After all, he had thought it was her, so it was ok.  Toshiro was so thrilled to be off the hook he didn’t take the hint, and his relationship with O-Hisa continued to be a comedy of miscommunication and tension.

At least one thing went well for Toshiro, a letter arriving from his Crane friend.

_Hiruma Toshiro-san,

I’ve just arrived in Crane lands and decided to take a short detour to the lands of your Clan to Visit Friendly Traveler village.  It is said they produce the finest sake in the entire Empire.  Please accept this humble gift of a bottle of their finest Plum Brandy in repayment for your generosity in Mimura.  Hopefully this will reach you before winter sets in.  I’m sure our paths will cross again soon.

Daidoji Hachi, Gunso of the Crane Clan_

Even this was spoiled by a letter arriving from home just a few days later, though.

_Dear son,

It’s been a long winter, and I fear the spring will be equally grim.  The Shadowlands have continued to be relatively quiet.  The raids are constant, but nothing we have not been able to handle.  But the news from the imperial city is bad.  I told you the Daimyo of the Yasuki family of the Crab had died without an heir.  One was found.  A dung eating Crane samurai named Daidoji Hachi.  The Emperor has confirmed he is to become the Yasuki Daimyo and the Crane are now claiming not only the title but the lands and wealth of the Yasuki.  Lands that have been a part of the Crab Clan for centuries.  Bastards!  There will be a war over this, mark my words.  The Crane have their political wiles but it’s nothing a few blows from a club won’t handle.  Let Jyaku-sama know about this as well.  Our allies in the Mantis should be enough to keep the Crane Clan in check, but you never know.
							Hiruma Tetsuo _

Toshiro could tell it was going to be a long spring.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For Verick the last month of winter was a whirlwind of activity.  Akodo Setei pushed him to his limits every day.  Physical fitness, learning the techniques of the Lion clan, tactics, calligraphy, heraldry…the study was endless.  The only break was Verick’s occasional visits with his advocate and the slow progress toward starting up his sake works.

Finally with Spring only a few days away, Akodo-sensei took Verick aside.  The old man was positively beaming, and reverently he unrolled a scroll onto the table.

“Verick, excellent news!  When the training first began I wrote to the Lion Clan Champion, Matsu Nimuro to make a humble request.  Each spring an event called the Topaz Championship is held.  It is the most prestigious gempukku ceremony in the empire, and the truest test of what it takes to be a samurai.  Most gempukku ceremonies you are simply trying to fulfill a few set goals.  Tests of your basic skills and character.  But the Topaz Championship is that much tougher!  Ten entrants.  Ten rounds.  Each round will have a random draw, and the prospective samurai will be pitted against each other.  Whoever finishes the Championship with five or more wins goes on to the final round.  But more importantly, they will be made samurai by the Emperor himself!”

Surprised, Verick simply listened as Akodo-sensei went on, “There has not been time to train you for every event.  But I have great confidence you have the skill and character to win at LEAST five events.  You will be reassured to know I’ve never had a student survive training then fail his gempukku.” 

Verick nodded, he had an all too good idea what probably happened to those students before they ever got far enough to dishonor the clan with failure.

“You are not officially a Lion, yet.  So even if you did fail, you would not be * required * commit seppuku.”  Akodo-sensei ‘reassured’ him.

[DM Note:  Other players kept tossing ‘But no pressure.’ in OOCly during this conversation.  “You’ll be competing before the Emperor himself” (But no pressure).  ‘It’s tradition for true Lion to commit seppuku if they fail this’ (But no pressure).  Verick’s player took it well, though.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Finally, with the end of the month, came the New Year, spring, and the return of Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  Riding in from the Unicorn Winter Court at Shiro Moto, Jyaku-sama had quite a lot to catch up on.  After a couple days of reading reports the group was summoned to meet with him.

Lord Jyaku’s usual stern look never wavered as he invited the group to sit.  He shared tea with them a short time, chatting about minor things before he finally got to the point of the meeting.

“My profoundest thanks to you all.  It’s been a long, hard winter and you have done very well.  You saved my daughter and very likely Bugaisha itself.  You did very well, my friends.  Such bravery and wisdom deserves to be rewarded.”

“Toshiro!  You are promoted to Nikutai, you will now be helping lead patrols.  Kaz! Please accept this daikyu, it’s a fine bow and has served me well for many years.  Volar, I had previously given you permission for building in Bugaisha.  I understand you have been starting a small school for teaching spell casting, and have a few students.  It would be appropriate, I think, for you to have an actual school building as well.  Details can be worked out later.”

Lord Jyaku paused for a moment, looking over the others before continuing ‘Verick, it has reached my attention you are gathering money for a sake works.  A costly endeavor and one being kept fairly quiet, yes?  It will be my pleasure to expedite the situation a little with a contribution of cash.  Yes..yes, I can imagine what you are thinking, don’t worry.  The sake works is yours and you’ll run it as you see fit.  The details can be worked out later.”

Lord Jyaku was less sure what to give the others, who were given time it think it over.  Mir didn’t require any time at all, however.  She was interested in pursuing becoming a part of the Shinjo.  Not right away, but she wanted to know how it might work, what would be required of her.

Lord Jyaku agreed to discuss the matter later and went on to say ‘Now, I have another task for you.  I know Verick will be going to Lion Lands for his gempukku.  Travel papers have already been made out.  From here to Shiro Moto and then on to Lion lands and Shiro Matsu.  However,  it would seem the Red Wizards have been very busy lately.  During my stay at the Winter Court, Moto Chagatai, heir to the Championship of the clan, to bring one of the Red Wizards to Shiro Moto.  He wished to speak to them.  Those red robed bastards have not been as idle as they seemed.  I am allowing one Red Wizard, one yojimbo, and one servant to travel to Shiro Moto.  No doubt the servant will be a spy as well.  Fah!  You are assigned to escort them to Shiro Moto.  Keep an eye on them, make sure they don’t get into trouble.  Once you are to the capital of the Unicorn clan, they are no longer your problem.”

With that distasteful news out of the way, Lord Jyaku allowed himself a slight smile “The travel papers are set to take you to Lion lands and then back on a detour to Ryoko Owari.  It will add a week to the trip, but Ryoko Owari is one of the great cities of the Empire.  I’m confident you’ll enjoy the visit.”

With the rest of the group dismissed, Lord Jyaku turned to Kaz and Toshiro, a serious look on his face.  “And now, one last thing.  It is certain now I’ll be appointed governor to Ryoko Owari.  I put it off for a few months because the Emperor is visiting that area and I did not wish to deny the honor of that visit to Shinjo Yoshifusa, the lord governing there now.  But once that is settled the announcement will be made.  At present the Unicorn legally control the city but the Scorpion clan is working hard to subvert our rule.  And now I’ll be sent to a war of intrigue and secrets with the Masters of Secrets.  You can imagine my unbridled *joy* at this prospect.”

“As you might have guessed, the trip through Ryoko Owari is not for sightseeing.  Take this scroll and keep it safe.  Guard it with your lives.  When you get to Ryoko Owari open it, go to the address given and give the password provided to the owner there.  He is a man who collects certain information for me.    You are to bring what he gives you here.  I will need every bit of information I can get before taking over Ryoko Owari.  Look over the city while you are there, let me know your impressions.  And a reminder.  The scroll is secret.  If anyone other than the two of you look at it, I expect it will be over your dead bodies, and in a final act of defiance your blood will make the words unreadable.  Have a pleasant trip.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The last bit of news was given to Toshiro privately.  It was now agreed that Hiruma Toshiro would be married to Shinjo O-Hisa.  There would be a period where Lord Jyaku would be negotiating with Hiruma Tetsuo, Toshiro’s father, over the details.  But now it was simply a matter of when, where, and who would take the other’s name.

As the news sank in Toshiro had to ask.  ‘Have you already talked to O-Hisa?  What did she say?”

Seriously, Lord Jyaku nodded “I’ve spoken to her.  She will do her duty, of course.”

Not really the answer Toshiro had been hoping for.

Once he was dismissed, Toshiro walked straight over to O-Hisa’s home and the two of them had a heart to heart conversation.  Toshiro admitted he felt on some level like O-Hisa would like him being more cultured.  O-Hisa put it bluntly, she fostered with the Crab clan and she likes their ways.  Finally the two worked out their differences and found more common ground.  Especially riding, which O-Hisa loved and Toshiro was getting more comfortable with. 

The next day the two went for a ride together out onto the western plains.  And if a two hour ride somehow ended up taking them the whole day, that was nobodies business but their own, really.

[DM Notes:  Toshiro’s player got a lot of teasing over his promotion, since it sounded like he got promoted for marrying the boss’s daughter.  Toshiro’s at his best when he doesn’t think to hard on things but reacts with emotion.  He’s at his most honorable when he’s not even thinking about trying to be honorable.  He leads best when he simply decides ‘this needs to be done’. And he’s at his best with O-Hisa when he’s not thinking to hard about how to be what she wants.]


----------



## Tokiwong

Another awesome update, Ryoko Owari, Black Omega you are cruel... I can't wait...


----------



## Black Omega

Ah, Ryoko Owari.  Some classic quotes from that adventure.  And plenty of trouble for the group.


----------



## Tokiwong

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Ah, Ryoko Owari.  Some classic quotes from that adventure.  And plenty of trouble for the group. *




How are you going to tease me like that, I want to know now!  Hmm, I nearly missed that Daidoji Hachi bit, sheesh he is my fave, what a bundle of trouble that will turn to.  Keep it up Black Omega, and kudos to your game, just started a Play by post game myself on these boards of Rokugan, this storyhour gives me lots of ideas.


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How are you going to tease me like that, I want to know now!  Hmm, I nearly missed that Daidoji Hachi bit, sheesh he is my fave, what a bundle of trouble that will turn to.  Keep it up Black Omega, and kudos to your game, just started a Play by post game myself on these boards of Rokugan, this storyhour gives me lots of ideas. *




A few notes.  The Daidoji Hachi thing is my first foreshadowing of the group being involved in the L5R storyline in the game.  Most of my group don't follow that, so the foreshadowing was pretty successful.  I may foreshadow to much or too subtly,  but no one can ever say I don't use it enough.

I've gotten some good use out of the Mimura book and the Ryoko Owari boxed set.  Mimura is just good as a small village where things happen.    Ryoko Owari is a huge city with alot going on, and a good supply of characters to throw at the PC's.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just keep the good times rolling, I want to know more about Toshiro and company, and good luck for Akodo Verick, the Topaz Championship must have been interesting


----------



## Black Omega

[The following story hour has been:  Edited for content, Reformatted to fit your screen, Time compressed.]

The group made their preparations for the trip, Mir getting things set at the grove, Volar passing on teaching duties to his chief student, Chen, Verick and sensei spending a night in prayer at the temple.

Mir had a last minute visit from Iuchi Yoenki, the terribly cheerful girl quite pleased.  Over the winter there had been a raid by the Unicorn clan on Lion lands that had wiped out a whole village.  Yoenki was positively giddy over the prospect of war between the Unicorn and Lion clans.  Mir was very interested in trying to pin down who’s side exactly Yoenki was on in the empire.  Yoenki went as far as to admit the Empire was overbalanced in the direction of order and law and her side planned to restore the balance with some good, old fashioned, bloody chaos.  Something the Oak Father, a god inclined toward balance, might even approve of.  Evidently Yoenki had been doing some research on the Oak Father.  The conversation left Mir with quite a lot to think about, especially Yoenki’s parting comment “By the way, Viktor says Hi.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The meeting with the Red Wizard went as smoothly as could be expected.  Torisk Haut was a thin, sharp-eyed man in the traditional red robes.  With him was a bodyguard in heavy armor and a unobtrusive servant.

The trip began uneventfully enough.  Volar took pains to try and annoy the Red Wizard, but he simply wasn’t rising to the bait.  Soon enough the group arrived at Mimura and for the first time passed through the village peacefully, no doubt to the relief of all.

But soon they found their first hint of trouble.  At the next village a peasant approached the group and groveled before Toshiro “Thank you, just in time!  It’s terrible, an Oni has been threatening our village for several months now.  He need help!”

Questioning revealed that a menacing creature had appeared in a cavern to the north.  No one could agree what he looked like, save he was huge and had a deep, booming voice.  He had demanded food and the village had been giving in to his demands while awaiting the spring and the first samurai to show up.

Yukiyo went ahead to scout, looking the cave over.  From inside came the rhythmic sounds of something large breathing.  Curious, she crept into the cave slowly then as it grew darker she had second thoughts and retreated to hide near the mouth of the cave and keep watch.

The rest of the group arrived not long later, and were immediately puzzled where Yukiyo had disappeared.  Mindra was eager to try out a new spell of his, however.  He chanted, casting dust toward the mouth of the cave as he summoned up a spirit for questioning.  A miniature earth elemental rose into view, ready and waiting.

“Has anyone gone into this cave in the last day?”  Mindra asked.

In a gravely voice, the mini-elemental rasped “Yes.”

Pleased he was on the right track, Mindra asked “What did they look like.”

After perhaps a minute he realized the elemental was talking about Yukiyo.

Now finally Yukiyo came out of hiding and the group was ready to proceed.  Creeping into the cave, they were suddenly confronted with a right hand turn and from just beyond it a flicking flame and a huge shadow cast on the corner in front of them.  	“WHO DARES DISTRUB THE GREAT ONI OF THE CAVE!”  a booming voice asked, shaking the walls of the cavern around them.

Toshiro lost not a moment, charging around the corner in a flash with the others close behind.  Confronting them was a tiny orange, demon like figure with scales and horns, with a flame flickering behind him to cast the shadow.  Seeing the fierce warriors charging him he turned around running, yelling out “Mommy!  Bad men are here!” disappearing around the next corner in a flash.

Toshiro led the way after him at a run, but then he suddenly disappeared into the floor without a trace.  The others following suddenly pulled up to a stop.  Yelling out Toshiro’s name were rewarded only with silence.  Backing up, Verick decided to take the chance, sprinting forward and leaping as far as he could.  Fortune was with him, he landed at the far end of a pit hidden by illusion, arms flailing for a moment before he recovered his balance.

Kaz meanwhile was fishing a rope forward down into pit, though all he could see was the rope disappearing into the floor.  There was suddenly a pull by something heavy and the others started to pull it up, hoping Toshiro was the one coming out.  

At the back of the party, Mindra watched intently for the creature’s ‘mother’ to arrive.  Over his shoulder a playful voice advised, “Be very careful, these mujina are tricky creatures.”  The creature tugged Mindra’s tail and then tried to fade into the stone but Yukiyo and Volar were too quick.  And arrow passed through the orange creature but Volar’s magic missiles wounded the little creature badly and he fled with a loud scream, never to be seen again.

Toshiro was helped up out of the illusion-disguised pit, filthy and smelling badly.  Mir and Volar helped a little though.  With the mujina fled, they built up Toshiro as the slayer of the Oni in the stories they told, a great hero’s whose story was sure to spread.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The remainder of the trip to Shiro Moto, capital of the Unicorn clan, was surprisingly uneventful.  Volar teased and baited the Red Wizard, who held himself aloof from ‘the rabble’.  Once the group arrived at Shiro Moto the Red Wizard and entourage were greeted by representatives of Moto Gaheris, Champion of the Unicorn. 

Left to their own devices, the group got in touch with old friends.  Hida Toshiaki greeted most of the group with a hearty slap on the shoulder, and Mir with a big kiss.  Toshiaki had stories of the courts from his own earthy view.  He confirmed what had happened with the Yasuki family of the Crab clan, as well as stories of troubles between the Phoenix and Dragon clans, though that had not broken into fighting.  Yet.  He also had good news about the alliance between the Mantis and Crab clans.  Meanwhile Toshiaki took time to give Toshiro a rough time about drinking only tea and generally not acting like a Crab.  Toshiro’s replies bordered, and occasionally crossed over, into wussy.  But Toshiaki had no time to deal with it, Verick had heard more than he cared to and impulse leaped to action with no thought between.  Verick slapped Toshiro.

Deathly silence followed.  Whatever Hida Toshiaki had been about to say against Toshiro was instantly replaced by anger at Verick.  Inconceivably, Toshiro might have let the slap slide but his kinsman was very firm.  “Toshiro, either you do something about this, or I’ll feel obligated to.  And I’ll tear that punk limb from limb!”

And so it was set.  A duel between Verick and Toshiro to take place that very evening.  By agreement it was to be fought with wooden swords and until one surrendered or could no longer continue.  In truth, Verick would have preferred a duel with real katana, he felt his katana was more than a match for Toshiro’s.  But Toshiro was sworn to Lord Jyaku and could not fight a deadly duel without getting permission.  News of the coming duel spread like wildfire through the castle.

[DM Note:  A regret.  I did not list the exact quote that caused Verick to slap Toshiro.  Verick’s player keeps a journal, but even in that it just listed ‘Toshiro says something wussy, Verick slaps him.’  Toshiro’s player is very laid back, but under the circumstances, with other Crab samurai there, he could not escape a duel.  If no one had been there to push him into the duel, the honor loss would have been enough to drop Toshiro from 3 to 2, easily.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While preparations for the duel were underway, the group went to work on other projects.  Various people, notably Mir, were able to confirm the raid on Lion lands, and while the Moto were not claiming credit, they were doing nothing to contradict others saying it was them.

A bit to their surprise, they also discovered Lord Jyaku had fought a duel during the Winter Court.  A Moto samurai had implied Lord Jyaku was less than loyal to the Unicorn Clan Champion, and a duel had been fought in a fashion traditional among many Unicorn samurai, archery on horseback.  Lord Jyaku had won and the matter was considered settled, but…

Mir had time to get reacquainted with her Crane friend, Doji Shiima, who had a friend also entering to Topaz Championships.  He was definitely looking forward to the duel that night.  A perfect chance to scout out the competition.  Not that a mere half-Lion could ever be competition for a Crane…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evening came and found word of the duel had spread all over the castle.  The group was attending as was Hida Toshiaki and other Crab samurai, as well as various diplomats from the other clans, and a good number of Moto, including Moto Chagatai, heir to ruling the Unicorn clan.  No pressure.

The two combatants picked out their bokken, the wooden substitute for their katana, and shared a final consultation with their seconds.  For Toshiro, Hida Toshiaki’s advice was blunt and to the point “Kick his ass.”

Akodo Setei wasn’t quite so coarse, “Do your best.  This is good practice for the tournament so feel free to experiment.   Ganbatte!”

As the duel commences the two approached carefully, bokken held out in front.  Verick as just a hint faster and got in the first attack.  The sound of wood on wood filled the dueling area, a square of stone measuring 30 feet by 30 feet, and Toshiro’s powerful attacks sent the Lion Cub stumbling back.  Another exchange of strikes left Toshiro in control and Verick decided he had to change gears.  Backing off, Verick made Toshiro come forward to attack, then swept his katana in a low strike that tripped Toshiro to the ground.

Toshiro quickly regained his feet and attacked again, resisting another trip attempt by brute power before a second sent him tumbling down again.  That was Verick’s last gasp, though, and in a few more moments Toshiro was back on his feet and a final powerful overhead blow finished the duel.

With the duel finished, Hida Toshiaki and the other Crab samurai considered the matter dealt with, no grudge held.  Moto Chagatai congratulated both men on a well-fought fight.  Toshiro was even approached by Verick’s sensei “Congratulations, Toshiro-san.  Bravely fought.  Your victory over a boy not even through his gempukku is a credit to your clan.”  

The group was invited to go out later that evening, celebrating with the Crab samurai.  Mir was also invited to accompany Doji Shiima to a social event, storytelling by popular Ide Matsunaga.  Mindra also had things to catch his attention.  One of the women attending the event had stood out to his Shaman’s vision.  A golden green spiritual glow around her that he had never seen on anymore before.  With Mir’s help in asking around, he found her name was Akasha, quite well known in Shiro Moto as a link between the Unicorn Clan and the Naga.  Hard as it was to believe, she was evidently born from a golden pearl the Naga gave the Unicorns.  Mindra made a note to try and meet her later.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The storytelling was interesting and Mir even recognized a few tales from the Western Kingdoms, though the heroes were portrayed as more lawful and honorable than in the original tales.  Mir made her apologies early though, and slipped out to join Toshiro, Toshiaki, and others who planned to take in the nightlife.

Hida Toshiaki drew upon his vast knowledge of seedy nightlife and took the group to a newer place frequented by the less civilized Moto.  For lack of a better term, a strip joint.  Less sophisticated entertainment than was usual for the Emerald Empire.  The Grandmother rule forbids going into further detail, suffice to say a decadently good time was had.  Mir had a few offers to do some dancing of her own, though she turned them down.

The group awakened the next morning in no condition to travel and it was decided to stay over one more day at Shiro Moto.  They had a two-day cushion, one more day would still get Verick to the Championship in time unless anything happened on the way…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[DM Note:  The best laid plans…  I had plans for the stop off at Shiro Matsu but I had to make some fast adjustments once the duel came up.  My PC’s do keep me on my toes.  On slight misfire, I thought Mir would be a bit more interested in where Unicorn storytellers might have gotten tales from Faerun.]

Next:  Mindra gets someone else into trouble!   Kaz finds something in common with Sensei Akodo Setei!  Verick finally gets to the Topaz Championships!


----------



## Tokiwong

Awesome update, Akodo Sentei made a nice snip at Toshiro, what a blow to the man's victory, Unless I am reading more into hat the Akodo said then I thought he said


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Only a few small additions this time. I am not filling in everything since a few ommisions will help catch us up. 

Before we left Iuchi Yoenki mentioned one more thing. She mentioned that sometimes maho-tsuki sometimes come back from the dead to extract revenge. She said that Nagatori had such a ritual performed on him, but that she had taken care of it. Combined with Mindra's vision I knew that she had indeed taken care of things. Until I know more, and maybe even then it is probably still in my best intrest to not publicize my association with Iuchi Yoenki.

-----------------------------------------------------

Volar did finally get under the skin of the Red Wizard, it just took awhile. Even with constant anoyances, and boy can Volar be annoying when he puts his mind to it, it took until the duel for things to finally go over the edge. Seeing the Red Wizard with Moto Chagatai Volar kept yelling out his name and waving to him across the dueling field. Trying hard to ignore him for 5 minutes eventualy he looked over at Volar and acknowleged his presense after everyone around him were no longer unable to ignore what was going on. Volar then gave out some parting shot of how lucky he was to have had such a good escort as Toshiro and a great wizard like himself to keep him safe. I don't have the phrasing right but I know it was enough to have forced a duel for calling him a wimp if he had been Rokugani. Instead he looked embarsed and probably lessened in the eyes of the Moto. Mission accomplished.

----------------------------------------------------------

Lastly, maybe I should have investigated the source of the stories from the west, but time was short and I had more engagements to get to. I did at least tell a couple of stories myself, making sure to include subtle stories about the dishonorable ways of the Red Wizards and thier dealings with the undead. I had to make sure that people here were aware of the truth about those wizards. 

Doji Shiima was a good sport that night and escorted me to meeting with the Carbs in the red light district. Even though there were problems between the Crab and the Crane he remained honorable and participated as best he could for awhile before excusing himself. While I had been wary of his advances before he did manage to score a few points that night.


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Awesome update, Akodo Sentei made a nice snip at Toshiro, what a blow to the man's victory, Unless I am reading more into hat the Akodo said then I thought he said *




And now I return from switching over my ISP.    Bah!

You read Akodo Setei's comment right on the mark.  There's usually more to things Setei says than just the words.  He's a master of hiding insults in compliments.  Part of the fun with playing him.


----------



## Black Omega

The next day got off to a very slow start.  Verick’s tireless sensei had him up early for more practice for the tournament, but everyone else had the time to sleep in and recover.    It was noon before the group had visitors and then it was simply a servant dropping off a note for Mindra.  An invitation for him to meet the young lady who had caught his eye the night before.  The one that had that certain unique glow.  Akasha.

An hour later the soft spoken monkey was shown in to meet Akasha.  She was waiting in a small, enclosed garden, dressed, dressed in a kimono a little too suggestive for polite Rokugani custom, though being Vanara Mindra barely noticed this part.

Mindra wasted no time asking his questions:  who was she, why did she ‘glow’, and what did she had to do with the Naga.  Akasha might have looked perfectly Rokugani but she perfectly blunt with her answers.  She confirmed the story about the golden pearl, and admitted she was a part of the Naga’s group mind, a spirit link all Naga shared.  In fact, that was why she was interested in meeting him.

The Naga were mostly in a deep hibernation, but a few scouts had been left out to watch the forests.  Three of those scouts had spotted a Scorpion in a crimson face mask traveling with a large black monkey of the form they associated with Vanara.  To confirm this, Akasha showed Mindra a image of the Vanara.

Mindra didn’t recognize the Vanara traveling with the Scorpion but when asked if he considered the Vanara to be dangerous, he said ‘Yes.’ without even pausing to think on it.  He didn’t much thrust this Scorpion, so…

Akasha nodded, looking distant for a moment before returning to chatting.  She revealed to Mindra that if he was so interested in the Naga he might consider a trip to the imperial capital of Otosan Uchi.  A Dragon Clan samurai had married one of the Naga and the couple had a child, a true half-human.  Mindra was just getting warmed up asking about that when Akasha looked distant for a few seconds then smiles “This other monkey recognized your name.  Interesting, can you summon massive apes to fight for you also?”

Mindra was a little taken aback by this, enough so he simply admitted he could while Akasha grew more distracted.  “Fascinating, your kind really do climb as well as you look you would.  The scouts think your kind look tasty.  You aren’t related to the Nezumi, are you?  Hmm..they lost track of the Scorpion but they might have the Vanara cornered.”

Akasha was still, seeming to watch this far off scene a few more seconds before she nodded “Well, that’s settled.  You are tasty.  The Vanara escaped but lost part of his tail while doing so.  We’ll keep looking for him, I’ll let you know if we locate him.  For now, you’d better go.  My teacher will be showing up soon and…well…you’ll look like a nice snack to her.”

[DM Note:  I anticipated a few possibilities out of this, but not Mindra deciding the Vanara had to be a threat because he was with a Scorpion.  It made for an interesting twist.  It goes without saying, the Vanara will be looking for Mindra now.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra wasn’t the only one stirring up trouble as the day went on.  Volar had gotten an idea, one he knew he could easily get a little help in implementing.  Toshiro needed a little help in acting like a real Crab samurai.  Kaz and others could now and then drag him out to drink.  So Volar decided to help in other areas, going out and finding a ‘camp follower’ to hire for the trip to Shiro Matsu.  An affordable woman of not displeasing appearance.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Now was this the only plotting going on within the group.  Yukiyo had made her excuses and fallen by the wayside, sneaking on back to Bugaisha for a quick stop.  She had 300 gold burning a hole in it’s pouch and through some of her less savory contacts made arrangements for someone to attempt an assassination on Mir’s new follower, Cracked Nut.   Hold a grudge?  Yukiyo?  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When the group left Shiro Moto the next day they made a good toward Lion lands.  Poor Toshiro was left between a rock and a hard place, though.  The first night he ended up offering the camp follower money not to do anything.  But he didn’t have the koku on him to keep that and for reasons known only to him, he didn’t feel like simply giving orders, since a commoner would certainly obey anything a samurai orders.  So instead on the nights of the trip he started to get a new form of education.

The group traveled four days, getting into the lands of the Lion Clan.  The terrain had changed as they rode, from rolling, open plains to more densely settled farmlands.  What had also changed was their reception.  With obvious gaijin in the group, they were often directed to the less desirable inns. Not that the innkeepers of the nicer establishments would deny service to a samurai, but all their rooms were always taken, you see…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Two days into Lion lands the group received and even more unexpected reception in a village they had decided to stop over in.  No one greeted them.  No one was seen in the streets.  They were surrounded by total silence.  It was a tiny village, only 15 houses or so.  Starting to search around, the group found clothing laying out in various places.  In alleys between houses, inside houses, sometimes even with weapons laying beside the empty clothing.  It was Toshiro’s keen vision that in most cases there was a small, coin sized hole at different spots in the clothing.  Something had apparently been stabbed through, though no blood was shed.

The group did the traditional thing when confronted with an unknown threat that had evidently wiped out an entire village.  They decided to split up in order to cover more ground while searching.  No survivors were found, but Volar and Toshiro did find a half written note in the headman’s hovel.

_Magistrate Iome-sama,
	Please send help!  People are disappearing quickly.  Our local magistrate was the first to go.  It all started after old man Katsuyori a new cave off to the north of town he had not seen before and some type of  discarded skin, like a human snake.  He took the magistrate up to look over the cave and they never…_

The note ended in a scrawl of ink and from the empty pile of clothing at the table, it was obvious what had happened before he could finish the request for help.

Meanwhile, Kaz was having even more luck out on his own.  A search of a smaller hut had revealed a single pile of clothing but from a small room in the back came the quiet sound of sobbing.  Very quietly, Kaz slide open the door to the room, only to find a boy who looked perhaps six huddling in the corner.  The moment the door opened the boy cowered a moment then rushed over to latch on to Kaz’s leg, still sobbing.  Kaz was about to yell for his friends when he felt a sharp pain in his leg, something snaking through his armor and piercing through his skin. In seconds Kaz started to feel older and more feeble.

Stoically determined, he remained silent while he tried to physically shove the boy away, but the tyke turned out to be far stronger than he appeared.  Finally after 15 seconds he drew his sword and tried to stab at the boy while starting to yell out loudly for help.

When the others arrived, the ‘boy’ had already fled and Kaz was a ghastly sight, shriveled and wrinkled, a shadow of his former self.  So weak he could barely stand under the weight of his armor, Kaz described his encounter.  Then as the others went out to find this creature, Kaz shuffled out to his horse, joining up with ancient Akodo Setei.

It took a couple of tries for Kaz to make it up onto the horse, that heavy O-Yoroi armor really weighing him down.  Hearing Kaz’s groans, Akodo-sensei nodded sagely “I know the feeling.  Your back must be aching now.  I have some liniment you can try later that helps a little.”

Off a ways in the village was heard “There it is, that peasant!  Try to block him off!”  Then fire erupted from behind one of the houses as samurai battle cries were heard.

The old sensei and the young samurai who looked just as old both turned to watch for a moment.

“Is it always like this?”  Kaz asked in a dry, cracking voice.

“Always.”  Setei-sensei replied “You talk and teach but then you just have to sit back and let them do things themselves and have faith that they’ve learned what they need to.”

Suddenly a green, scaley humanoid creature flew up in the air, cackling “Fools!  I will drain you all dry and gain my ultimate power!  You can not stop me!  MWAHAHA!”  then the creature dived across the street lower again as Verick and Toshiro pursued, and a number of magical bolts zapped across the street to sizzle the creature’s hide.

Calmly, Kaz and Setei watched still.  “It’s no so bad.”  Setei-sensei commented.  “There’s more free time.  You can still enjoy things like sake.”

Kaz’s crinkled face formed a smile ‘One of my favorite things in life.  How about women?”

“Ah, yes.  But over time one’s taste in women change.  In my younger days, a lovely golden haired Matsu samurai-ko suited me best.”  Setei smiled in fond memory.

“What do you look for in a woman now?”  Kaz asked after a moment.

“Patience.”  Was Setei’s only reply.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick’s jade katana made the difference in the battle, doing terribly damage to the mysterious creature, confirming it was Tainted.  Once the creature was dead, it’s body melted away without a trace.  Returning to the others, the group found Kaz was very anxious and concerned over if he could be returned to normal.  Mindra and Mir in their battle with the creature had worked out how the creature drained his victims.  It could be cured with a spell Mindra knew.  But he had never made a scroll for it and there wasn’t time to learn it from the spirits before the next day, when the crucial moment for Kaz would be. 

They could prepare Kaz in other ways, boosting his ability to recover, and when the sun arose the following day Kaz was already starting to look better.  By the time the group rode into Shiro Matsu Kaz was his old self.  If the nearly crippling experience had a sobering effect on the fun loving Crab, he luckily had enough sake along to return to his normal self.

[DM Note:  Much of the Kaz-Setei conversation is a bit of whimsy from me.  Kaz was left with Setei during the chase of the demon and we did tease that a shriveled up Kaz would have a little in common with him but mostly I was moving the battle along.  But Kaz being attacked by the creature and waiting –far- to long to let the others know he was being attacked was all true.  Another round or so and it would have been the end of him.]


----------



## Tokiwong

Awesome update as usual


----------



## Ancalagon

Pride and comon sence seldom mix..... 

Great update as always.

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Shiro Matsu is an imposing castle set high upon a mountain.  Fortified camps housing thousands of Lion warriors surround the mountain.  Once the group had passed the checkpoints there, the Lion’s Teeth awaited.  A series of fortified gates along the single pass leading up to the castle.  And at each gate the group’s papers were checked again.  As they rode upward toward the castle Akodo Setei drifted over to Mindra “A moment of your time, Mindra-san.  I know you feel your natural form is your most noble and proper state.  But I would suggest if you or your friends have some form of magic that will make you appear human, that you use it.  You will be treated with less suspicion in the castle if you at least look human.”

While Mindra considered this, the group finally arrived at the castle and was greeted by a cheerful female Lion courtier.  ‘I’m Ikoma Ichiko, I’ll be showing you around the castle and trying to answer any questions you might have.  Your quarters will be over in this outer wing of the castle.  Most of the events of the Topaz Championship will be taking place in the courtyard here.  The Lion Clan guarantees your safety.  Within these walls you will all be perfectly safe.  I mention this mostly for your ‘other’ guests.  Because this is true, wearing armor within the castle grounds is not recommended.  The wearer would be saying he or she did not trust the Lion Clan’s protection, an insult the guards would not be required to tolerate.  And, of course, violence between those competing in the tournament is banned.  I know there is tension between then Lion and Unicorn.  Crab and Crane.   You may socialize with your rivals, trade insults, but nothing more.  The Splendid Emperor will be showing up later in the tournament, he is touring Ryoko Owari at the moment.  His youngest son, Hantei Naseru., will be opening and overseeing the tournament.  The Imperial party will be arriving late this afternoon.”

The group settled into their quarters while Akodo Setei-sensei took the chance to go out, renew old friendships, scout for information on the competition, etc.  That afternoon the Imperial party arrived.  Elements of the 3rd Emerald Legion in vibrant green and gold armor marching in the lead, followed by palanquins bearing the regal form of Naseru, clad in a green and gold kimono bearing the golden chrysanthemum of the Hantei, a black eye patch over his right eye.  Kakita Toshiken, the Emerald Champion followed behind, looking old and very ill.  Riding further back was the newest Crane Daimyo, Yasuki Hachi.  As the afternoon wore on more lords and ladies of the major clans arrived, Hiruma Kaji, commander of the Hiruma Cavalry, Togashi Matsui of the Dragon, and Toku, Lord of the Monkey Clan, most notably.

That evening the group went for dinner with the representatives of the Crab Clan and got to meet the first of Verick’s rivals, Hiruma Fujizaka, an intense, muscular young man with all the friendly presence of a wolverine.  The dinner was fairly quiet, both Verick and Fujizaka were making sure they would be ready for the tournament the next day.

Hiruma Kaji did confirm what was going on with the Crane Clan, though.  “It’s terrible.  Emperor Toturi I has confirmed that arrogant Crane as daimyo of the Yasuki and not only is he trying to take the entire family to the Crane Clan, but even their lands and wealth.  Even though the Crab Clan gave those lands to the Yasuki a thousand years ago.  That bastard!  For now we have a truce, both sides have sworn to the Emperor there will be no trouble.  We will accept the Splendid Emperor’s ruling, he’s always been fair and he knows how important it is for our clan to remain strong.  I’m sure he will rule that the lands remain with the Crab Clan.”

Toshiro listened to all this and just shook his head “I know Hachi, this doesn’t sound like him.  I going to talk with him right away and find out what’s what.”  Nothing said be his clansmen could dissuade him from this purpose.

[DM Note:  Toshiro at his best, standing up to everyone without worrying or waffling.  And satisfying as a GM to have him asking for trouble while standing up for his Crane buddy.  The party’s never really ceased teasing him over that. ]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With the morning sun’s rising the Topaz Championship was ready to begin.  Banners marking the presence of lords of all the clans, as well as the Imperial presence, fluttered in the breeze.  A large 30 by 30 foot square of stone blocks was laid out for the competition, and at the north edge were seated the judges, lead by Chief Judge Miya Yoto, a position he has held for ten years now.  On the other sides of the square were seated the representatives of the clans and the Emperor.  Thanks to Toshiro and Kaz, most of the group were seated with the Crabs to observe.  Mir, however, had renewed her friendship with Doji Shiima and was seated with the Crane, a bit closer to the centers of power.

Taiko drums thundered as the ten competitors matched onto the square, then Miya Yoto began to announce the participants in a tone half singing, half chanting.  

Hiruma Fujizaka of Daishiki’s Anvil Dojo!
(“A brute.  But he’s a Crab, it’s the same thing.”  Doji commented softly to Mir “I understand he’s already killed a Shadowlands ogre during his training.  If the Topaz Championship was a brawl, he’d surely win.”)

Daidoji Suwa of the Kosaten Shiro Dojo!
(“A good friend.  Believed to be the soul of the great duelist Kakita Rensei.  He’ll certainly win.”)

Mirumoto Uriko of the Iron Mountain Dojo!
(“Who can understand a Dragon?  I’ve heard she considers herself a poet, though.”)

Matsu Shorisuro of the Matsu Shiro Dojo!
(“Proud, honorable and fierce, as any good Lion, he’ll be good competition.”)

Yoritomo Tadamo of Dojo Raiden!
(“See how nervous he looks?  No Mantis has ever won this event.  I doubt he’ll change that.”)

Isawa Oroko of Tadaka-tai!
(“A shugenja and a courtier.  Admirable nerve from this lady of the Phoenix.  It’s very difficult for someone with her training to gain the five wins necessary.”)

Bayushi Sakura of Honor’s Lesson Dojo!
(“Devious as any Scorpion, I’m sure.  And secretive, I know almost nothing about her.”)

Utaku Manami of the Shiro Utaku Dojo!
(“A pure and honorable lady.  Unicorn’s are always favored to win the riding portion of the tournament.”)

Toturi Sitha of the Vigilant Keep Dojo!
(“Another mysterious one.  A minor figure from a minor clan, the Monkey Clan. I’d not be surprised to see her fail.”)

Akodo Verick of Setei-kai!
Verick cut a striking figure in his new kimono with the mon of both the Lion Clan and Akodo Setei.

There would be five events per day, and whoever won at least five of ten would move on to the final round, the Iaijutsu Challenge for the Championship.

[DM Note: Most events were decided using contested dice rolls, some more elaborate than others.  We did find one event that could be handled in a mote interactive fashion though.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Event #1:  Heraldry *
Bayushi Sakura (1-0) easily defeated Utaku Manami (0-1)
Mirumoto Uriko (1-0) easily defeated Hiruma Fujizaka (0-1)
Isawa Oroko (1-0) edged out Daidoji Suwa (0-1)
Toturi Sitha (1-0) edged out Yoritomo Tadamo (0-1)
Akodo Verick (1-0) defeated Matsu Shorisuro (0-1)

The ability to identify  the emblems of families and individuals.  Mostly predictable results.  The only things notable were Verick upsetting his fellow Lion (clearly those months of lessons were paying off), and the contest between Sitha and Tadamo, because it was embarrassingly bad.  If Judge Miya Yoto were allowed to declare both the losers, he probably would have.  Clearly the pressure of competing in front of so many important people had gotten to them.

* Event #2: Battle Knowledge *
Matsu Shorisuro (1-1) easily defeated Toturi Sitha (1-1)
Utaku Manami (1-1) easily defeated Bayushi Sakura (1-1)
Daidoji Suwa (1-1) edged Hiruma Fujizaka (0-2)
Yoritomo Tadamo (1-1) easily defeated Isawa Oroko (1-1)
Akodo Verick (2-0) easily defeated Mirumoto Uriko (1-1)

A test of tactical understanding as well as knowledge of the classics in that area.  No real shocks, both Lions –should- win such a contest.  The Mantis, Tadamo, had the perfect opponent to bounce back, a courtier with little battle training.  And suddenly Verick had surged into the sole lead early on.

* Event #3:Athletics *
Mirumoto Uriko (2-1) held on to beat Isawa Oroko (1-2)
Daidoji Suwa (2-1) outlasted Utaku Manami (1-2)
Hiruma Fujizaka (1-2) blew by Yoritomo Tadamo (1-2)
Toturi Sitha (2-1) outraced Matsu Shorisuro (1-2)
Akodo Verick (3-0) speed past Bayushi Sakura (1-2)

The first event outside the castle.  An obstacle course, a sprint followed by a balancing act along a tree trunk, a climb up a ten foot wall, a longer distance run through the forest outside the castle, then finishing with a swim and another sprint.  Verick holds on to his lead, though the Scorpion pulled out all the stops, including a wasp trap that left Verick with several painfully distracting stings.  The only real surprise was Matsu Shorisuro’s loss.  As confident as he was running a course he had trained on for years, the Monkey Clan samurai-hopeful was lightning fast, climbing as fast as some of the others ran.

* Event #4:  Etiquette *
Bayushi Sakura (2-2) embarrassed Yoritomo Tadamo (1-3)
Utaku Manami (2-2) easily defeated Mirumoto Uriko (2-2)
Isawa Oroko (2-2) barely defeated Daidoji Suwa (2-2)
Hiruma Fujizaka (2-2) defeated Matsu Shorisuro (1-3)
Toturi Sitha (3-1) defeated Akodo Verick (3-1)

Back in the castle and back to something more courtly.  A must win for Isawa Oroko and against tough competition.  Hometown boy Matsu Shorisuro loses again, much to the displeasure of the other Matsu watching.  And in one of his weaker events Verick finally loses, though to the surprising Toturi Sitha.

* Event #5:  Horsemanship *
Toturi Sitha (4-1) defeated Yoritomo Tadamo (1-4)
Matsu Shorisuro (2-3) edged Mirumoto Uriko (2-3)
Bayushi Sakura (3-2) out rode Hiruma Fujizaka (2-3)
Daidoji Suwa (3-2) outclassed Isawa Oroko (2-3)
Utaku Manami (3-2) edged Akodo Verick (3-2) 

Last event of the day, held out a course outside the castle again.  A riding range designed to test skill, endurance and ability to handle the horses.  Mantis Clanner Tadamo barely manages to stay on his horse, so winning is out of the question.  Matsu Shorisuro redeems himself a little with a win.  But the talk of the castle afterwards is Utaku Manami and Akodo Verick.  Their duel was truly outstanding, with both showing exceptional skill and ability.  The Unicorn maiden won, but Verick’s performance also impressed all who watched.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Late that afternoon, the talk of the tournament was not about the favorites, Crane, Scorpion and Matsu.  But rather the unknown Monkey girl who had vaulted into the lead, and the equally unknown Akodo who had been so impressive.

Next!  The group attends a banquet!  Mindra gets in trouble, again!  Scorpions get devious!


----------



## Black Omega

The banquet that night was surprisingly peaceful.  Verick and his sensei were more focused on preparing for the next day’s events.  There was plenty of clan business going on over tea and sake.  Hantei Naseru, the Emperor’s youngest son, and Lion Champion Matsu Nimuro held the positions of honor and even in the midst of a banquet the watchful presence of the Imperial guards was felt.  More the most part the group had a quiet evening.  Mir was with Doji Shiima, who was pointing out the various alliances.  Dragon and Scorpion.  Lion and Phoenix. Crab and Mantis.  And all currying favor with the Imperial Naseru.

Toshiro and Kaz stayed with their fellow Crab Clan samurai.  Toshiro was very interested to hear about the Kaiu Wall and the battles there.  Someday he was sure he’d have the chance to fight there.  Probably the moment his family thought his Crane like tendencies would not get him killed.  One topic of conversation popped up that did get his attention, though.  The Nezumi and something called a Nameseeker.  It turned out the ratling’s form of magic had nothing to do with both Rokugani and Western Kingdoms magic.  Instead they used the power of names.  It was rumored they could take a individual’s name away from them.  If they could do that, perhaps they could restore a name someone had lost?  Toshiro was getting ideas, now if Hachi could just help by finding the name to go with that Kakita katana…

While the other gaijin were left mostly out of the events going on, Mindra found a way around that.  Using his amulet to assume his Chen identity, the charismatic monkey was finding people willing to talk while he worked his way toward the Monkey clanners.  He never made it that far, however.  His attention was captured by a pretty Crane girl who introduced herself as Kakita Asami.  Still a little awkward dealing with humans, ‘Chen’ could not think of a polite way to escape being taken by a walk with Asami, though chatting with her was pleasant enough.  And the politically naive monkey was unaware Asami was making sure he was seen talking with her.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next morning while Verick was preparing for his first challenge and the others were just getting to their seats a young Crane Clan page came up to ‘Chen’ to deliver a note.  A simple friendly note discussing how much she had enjoyed their talk the previous night.  And finishing with the words ‘Why don’t you send me a poem?  I’d love to see your work.’.  Innocently enough, ‘Chen’ worked up a poem, with Mir’s help, and sent it back with the page.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Event #6:  Poetry*

The next morning the tournament resumed, starting with the simple beauty of haiku.  Chief Judge Miya Yoto would give a simple theme for the haiku and the two competitors would compose on the spot a haiku to fit the theme.  It was a contest that favored the more sophisticated and courtly.  So it was no surprise Mirumoto Uriko defeated her Unicorn opponent with ease.  Matsu Shorisuro also easily won over Yoritomo Tadamo, though if the Mantis had been allowed sea faring limericks the result would likely have been the reverse.  In a battle of classic haiku Bayushi Sakura out dueled Daidoji Suwa.  But the real highlight of the round was Isawa Oroko against Toturi Sitha.  The Monkey girl’s haiku was creative and non-traditional while Oroko’s haiku was classic perfection.  A preference for the traditional on the part of the judges was likely the main reason why Isawa Oroko was given the victory.

The final two were Akodo Verick and Hiruma Fujizaka.  Intense non-traditional Lion against intense, rough Crab.  After a moment’s deliberation Chief Judge Miya Yoto stood and called out “The theme for this round will be...Sadness!”  Clearly putting the two warriors to the test to see if they could manage a theme with softer emotions.

The two set to work, a couple of minutes of thought followed by intense concentration as they wrote out their poems.  Hiruma Fujizaka was called upon to go first.

_The Green Leaves Turn Brown
Winter’s Grayness Comes Too Soon
Still We Struggle On._

Verick stood next:

_The Start Of Winter
Grey And Cold, The Gentle Wind
Warms My Nighted Heart _

The judges conferred, now and then glancing over the written haiku.  Finally Chief Judge Miya Yoto stood and called out “Two fine poems.  Clearly for both Crab and Lion winter’s onset is a time for sadness.  Hiruma Fujizaka’s haiku embodies traditional Crab Clan virtues like persistence.  Akodo Verick’s haiku leaves off Sadness with a hint of hope.  And the winner is…Hiruma Fujizaka!

By a unanimous vote of 5-0 Hiruma Fujizaka picked up a badly needed victory and Verick was left needing two wins in the next four contests.

[DM Note:  Probably the most fun we had for any event.  Verick’s player had commented the week before that he had done haiku before and wouldn’t mind something like this.  I had my previous experience writing bad haiku for Doji Shiima.  Mindra’s player was made Chief Judge and came up with the theme of Sadness.  Mir’s player acted as East German Judge, not liking either poem.  The event went pretty well.  Enough so that while Verick and I were working on our poems a few of the others gave it a try as well.  

Volar’s Player
_Eyes With Tears Need Dried
Hearts Heavy With Misery Needs Loved
Loss Is Great, Oh Woe_

Toshiro’s Player
_The Setting Sun Melts
Into The Motionless Sea
The Night Devours Day_

Mir’s Player
_Tears Fall From An Eye
Remembrance And Emotions
Memories Will Fade_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* Event #7: Go *
The last of the courtier events.  And Isawa Oroko took full advantage, gaining a tiny measure of revenge on Yoritomo Tadamo for the Mantis invasion of the Phoenix decades ago.  Clever Toturi Sitha played circles around Mirumoto Uriko.  Utaku Manami outclassed Hiruma Fujizaka.  In a battle of young masters, Matsu Shorisuro came up just short against Daidoji Suwa in a sparkling battle.  That left Akodo Verick and his small experience in Go against Bayushi Sakura.  And this time the Scorpion stung the Lion.  This left Verick needed two wins in the next three events to avoid failure.

* Standings *
Bayushi Sakura and Toturi Sitha at 5-2, enough to move on to the final round.
Daidoji Suwa, Isawa Oroko and Utaku Manami at 4-3 and looking good.
Akodo Verick, Matsu Shorisuro, Mirumoto Uriko and Hiruma Fujizaka struggling at 3-4, but with the courtier events finished.
Yoritomo Tadamo bringing up at rear at 1-6 and already eliminated.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* Event #8: Archery *
Your basic, classic archery duel.  Targets set at intervals, with the closer you come to the bull’s-eye worth more points.  Nice as the courtier skills are, a true samurai must be able to fight.  Though Isawa Oroko seemed to contradict that by defaulting her match against Mirumoto Uriko.  Hiruma Fujizaka proved his warrior skills with a victory over Toturi Sitha.  Utaku Manami easily out shot Yoritomo Tadamo to get her 5th win.  Matsu Shorisuro managed to keep in the hunt with a victory over Bayushi Sakura.  Verick began his comeback, a close victory over Daidoji Suwa that left the young Lion Cub at 4-4.

[DM Note:  As good as he is with a bow, Verick never uses it.  Toshiro and Kaz also carry bows and never use them.  Must be a samurai thing.  It’s also worth noting that just in case Verick didn’t get his five wins Volar already had a plan in place.  A little creative use of Polymorph Other would see Verick through.  Even if Verick himself had no plans to escape if he failed.  Volar rarely overcomplicates a plan by asking permission first.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* Event #9: Hunting *
The only contest of the day outside the castle.  The task was simple and straightforward.  Go out, find an area where the Tsu fish were nesting.  Avoid harming the fish while gathering and returning with three of the eggs.  The first back wins.  Complicating matters are that the Tsu fish during mating season grow legs, establish their nests on land, and tend to gather together for protection.  And the only weapon allowed against the toothy fish is a small knife.

Given she’s not trained with a katana, this was the make or break round for Isawa Oroko and in a show of steel nerves and spirit she finished just ahead of Yoritomo Tadamo to gain her fifth win.  Similarly, Hiruma Fujizaka beat out local boy Matsu Shorisuro and Daidoji Suwa defeated Mirumoto Uriko for their fifth wins.  Clever Monkey girl Sitha finished ahead of Utaku Manami.  

Verick was matched up against Bayushi Sakura again, but this time in a match up more suited to his strengths.  He was the first to locate the Tsu fish and in an impressive display of stealth he not only snuck in close enough to steal a few of the eggs without giving alarm but he also out sneaked the Scorpion on his way back.

It was an impressive victory and gave Verick his fifth win with just a round to spare.  It even seemed to impressive his Scorpion opponent as Bayushi Sakura made a point of looking him up after the event.  Her mask was bone white ceramic in the form of a young woman’s face and it’s painted red lips seemed to reflect a truer smile beneath as she said “Congratulations on your victory.  I look forward to seeing how you handle your final round opponent even more.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* Event #10: Kenjutsu *
The truest test of a samurai.  Skill with a katana.  Traditionally the final event and the ultimate test for those on the edge.  All duels were fought with blunted katana, but if one was careless, the risk was still real. In this case Mirumoto Uriko and Matsu Shorisuro.  If the Dragon lady failed she would return to Dragon lands in failure.  If the Matsu lost, failing in a contest held in Shiro Matsu itself?  Either dishonor or death, and no one had any doubt which a true Lion would choose.

The first challenge was over before it began, Isawa Oroko defaulting her contest against Utaku Manami.  The Phoenix Courtier had her five wins, more than most had expected her to get.  The Unicorn maiden finished with six wins.

The next duel was rather more dire.  Probably the finest duelist in the tournament, Daidoji Suwa, facing off against Mirumoto Uriko.  Crane against Dragon, single katana against two sword technique, a rivalry going back centuries.  Despite all the anticipation, the duel was disappointingly short.  Daidoji Suwa’s flawless technique disposed of his Dragon rival in ten seconds, eliminating her from the competition and allowing him to finish with six wins.

Hiruma Fujizaka came next; the burly Crab matched up well against poor Yoritomo Tadamo.  The duel was probably Yoritomo’s best showing of the tournament, a vicious struggle that went back and forth as steel clashed and the powerful Mantis drove his opponent to the edge of the stone dueling area.  But he could not deal with Fujizaka’s rage, the Crab’s face turning red as he went berserk, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory as a savage stroke split Tadamo’s helmet, and no small amount of blood from his face.  Several tense seconds passed before healers were able to revive the Mantis, and though the Crab had won, the majority of those watching made their disapproval as his loss of control clear.

Next was a battle of speed.  Toturi Sitha against Bayushi Sakura.  Another short, somewhat disappointing duel.  Fast and skilled as the Monkey girl was, Sakura’s speed matched her, and Sitha could not deal with the Scorpion’s tricky feints.  Bayushi Sakura gained the victory in less than a minute.

This left the final match.  Akodo Verick, already through to the final round, against Matsu Shorisuro, who still had only four victories.  Now truly the pressure was on.  Matsu Shorisuro marched out to the center of the dueling area, bowing to the judges before turning to wait on his opponent, his face utterly impassive, showing none of the emotion that surely must be raging inside.

Akodo Verick followed a few seconds later.  The respectful bows to the judges then his opponent.  Verick’s next move surprised everyone.  He resigned the match before it ever began.  A Phoenix courtier defaulting was one thing.  But an Akodo samurai doing so…  There would have been suspicion of some sort of conspiracy if Matsu Shorisuro had not been so obviously surprised.  But from the look on his face it was clear he was just as taken off guard by Verick’s actions as everyone else.

And so Matsu Shorisuro gained his fifth win and advanced to the final round.  Akodo Verick was left to his own thoughts after the ‘match’ until his sensei walked up to him.  Verick steeled himself for what he expected would be his sensei’s sharp words.  But Akodo-sensei simply patted Verick on the shoulder and said “A samurai is a warrior.  A Matsu is even more fierce a warrior.  But an Akodo is must be something more.  A leader.  You have to put the clan before your own interests.  You did well.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Next up, a breakfast with Hachi!  The Iaijustsu Duels!  And Ryoko Owari!


----------



## Tokiwong

Good move Verick, that was cool, I liked reading that, can't wait for more


----------



## Ancalagon

Wow, neat contest!  I am impressed verick managed to out sneak a scorpion...

How did you keep the others from becoming bored a bit? Did they get to play some of the NPC samurai?

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Good move Verick, that was cool, I liked reading that, can't wait for more *




Verick's probably the most unpredictable of the group.  He and Volar.  Possibly why they work together so well.


----------



## Black Omega

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Wow, neat contest!  I am impressed verick managed to out sneak a scorpion...*



I had not expected him to try that.  Verick dislikes Scorpion and I had thought he might try something in the Hunt.  But he stuck to his final goal.  Akodo-Sensei would have been proud.  And more on Verick's sneakiness to come soon.

*



			How did you keep the others from becoming bored a bit? Did they get to play some of the NPC samurai?
		
Click to expand...


*
Most of the contests were contested rolls.  For all but the Verick matches I did the assignments and rolls before hand.  I wish I had thought of a way to make more contests as interactive as the Haiku contest, but what -do- you do with something like Heraldry?  So mostly I tried to keep things moving along and give other people a chance to do other things.  Like Mindra and his Crane 'girlfriend'.  Thinking back on it, I could have tried assigning one NPC to a player and let them roll.  I'm not sure that would have been any better though, but it could have given a more personal connection.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Bored? How could I be bored with all of these new people to meet and these courtly functions to go to. Mindra also found a new girlfriend although he was a little unconfortable wiith the whole interspecies thing. Volar spent his time betting on the outcomes, although Verick probably didn't appreciate this since whenever Volar bet on Verick to win a contest Verick would end up losing. Volar also snuck out a few times to meet with someone but he hasn't been very forthcomig about this. While the Championship was certainly the focal point of this time, there were still plenty of other things going on around Shiro Matsu. Overall though we had a good time because we were interested in how Verick would do and whether he would survive and continue on with our little group. We also understood ever since word of his participation was anounced that this was a time for him to shine and for us to support him. Normally Toshiro as the leader is front and center of our group with our adventures revolving around him while Verick has to follow (even if it is not always so quietly) so I'm sure it did him good to be the center of attention for a change.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

[DM Note:  I forgot one section in the previous update.  At the banquet Verick was approached by a Scorpion with an offer.  The Scorpion had been impressed by Verick’s performance so far in the tournament, and wished to offer to bet with Verick on the outcome of any contest Verick had against the Scorpion representative.  The Scorpion also wished to make it clear, he was betting on Verick.  So in short, any contest the Scorpion won, Verick would be paid 500 koku.  Any contest Verick won, he would be paying the Scorpion 500 koku.  Verick’s reluctance could not be overcome by Scorpion taunting and after some confused consideration, Verick refused.  And offer of a bribe and a plot for dishonor hidden in the same bet?  Surely the Scorpion would do no such thing. ]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
‘Chen’ got a poem in return from Kakita Asami that evening.  Once again, delivered by a Crane page in most public fashion.  Mindra was starting to get uncomfortable with this by now.  As a Vanara, he had no real interest in humans.  And he was noticing certain Crane were giving him unfriendly stares.  This time he decided not to reply to the poem.

The next poem Kakita Asami received from ‘Chen’ was even more romantic and stylish than the first.  It should be, Mir and Shiima had worked carefully on it.  Doji Shiima had revealed Asami was engaged to another Crane samurai but they had been apart for a long time.  He suspected she was trying to get her duelist fiancé jealous.

[DM Note:  Aside from Mir, Mindra has by far the highest Charisma in the group.  He took it for the benefit Cha gives Shaman but now and then it comes back to haunt him in other ways.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Final round was held early in the evening, flicking torches providing all the light needed.  As previously, the bouts were assigned at random.  Before the bouts were announced, Verick’s sensei came to see him.  “You may withdraw from this round without dishonor.  Suffering as you do from foreign birth, they will understand you have not trained for this.”

Stubborn as ever, Verick would not give an inch, even for this.

The first iaijutsu match pitted Hiruma Fujizaka against Daidoji Suwa.  Not a good match up for the powerful but slower Crab samurai.  And both clans took a clear interest in the result of this match.  It was over in as flash of steel, and Fujizaka’s Crab Mon fluttered to the stone, sliced from his kimono before his own katana had even cleared the sheath.  Across the area where the Crane sat, ornate fans opened in sign of approval.  A Rokugani standing ovation.

Second came Akodo Verick, his opponent the Unicorn maiden he had ridden against earlier, Utaku Manami.  Politely they each bowed to the other and then fell into their ready poses.  Their eyes met.  In that split second, Verick knew he was a better fighter than her.  But faster?  But was impossible to say.  Then both moved, the Unicorn clearly faster but Verick cleverly dodged the strike.  Verick’s own strike, a second late, was more precisely aimed, slicing the Unicorn Mon from her shoulder with ease.  To the surprise of many, Verick advanced to the semi-finals.

Third was another growing rivalry.  Monkey girl Toturi Sitha against the Scorpion lady Bayushi Sakura.  Sitha’s form glowed brightly to Mindra’s gaze, and she seemed perhaps a touch nervous.  Sakura’s bone white mask hid any indication of her own thoughts.  They bowed then studied each other intently.  Then as one they drew, the clash of steel heard throughout the arena.  Their initial strikes blocked each other but the Scorpion’s perfect balance allowed her to recover first, a flick of her sword slicing away Sitha’s Monkey clan Mon.  As stoic as the others had been, Sitha’s disappoint was plainly obvious.

The final match pitched Matsu Shorisuro against the Phoenix, Isawa Oroko.  To the surprise of no one, Oroko defaulted the match.  Matsu Shorisuro did a good job hiding his own disappointment, but two matches in a role won by default were doing little to boost his spirits.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Much to his surprise, during the break between rounds ‘Chen’ received another note from Kakita Asami.  Saying how much she had enjoyed his haiku and wondering if he might be free later for a walk.  Rather disturbed by this, ‘Chen’ sent back a hastily written note reading

_Thank you for your kind words.  I hope you enjoyed the one poem I sent you.  I think we are better off keeping our distance though.  I hope we can remain friends.  Chen_

Asami didn’t seem pleased by the note, but it did at least bring an end to her friendliness toward ‘Chen’.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The semi-finals of the Topaz Championships came next, the pressure building on all involved.

The first match was Matsu Shorisuro against Daidoji Suwa.  Another politically hot duel between clans that have been rivals for centuries.  And this time Shorisuro knew it would be a real fight.  A short fight in fact.  If willpower alone could lead to victory, the Matsu would surely have won.  But Suwa’s speed was blinding and his technique flawless.  With his victory over the Lion there were some outside his clan starting to agree he might truly be the Soul of Kakita Rensei.

This left Akodo Verick matched against the Scorpion, Bayushi Sakura.  Verick hid his dislike of the Scorpion well, his eyes giving no clue to the real depths of his hatred.  As always the Scorpion was cool and calm, her mask giving the impression of a relaxing, smiling maiden.  This time Verick’s lack of speed cost him, Sakura’s katana was clear and slicing away Verick’s Lion Clan Mon before his katana was clear of it’s sheath.  A bitter defeat for the Lion Cub, but not completely unexpected.

[DM Note:  Verick actually went further here than I had figured.  Lacking fast draw, and going against young warriors who had been training for this for years, Verick had no chance of striking first, so he had to hope his opponent missed.  It worked well for one match, but the odds were heavily against him the further he got.]

The final round was announced after a brief, ten minute wait.  Another tense, politically charged battle.  All the more because behind the scenes the Scorpion Clan was challenging the political power of the Crane.  Both combatants had shown perfect form, poise and lightning speed.  The Crane was favored, looking much taller and stronger than his petite opponent.  When the moment of truth came both moved with blinding speed, but the Scorpion was a hair faster and for the first time this tournament, a Crane Mon was fluttering to the ground.  Suwa’s face was a stoic mask as he bowed to the victor.  And with that the Topaz Championship was over.  Lady Bayushi Sakura of Honor’s Lesson Dojo was the victor.

Hantei Naseru conducted the final ceremony, in the place of the still absent Emperor.   One by one the eight who have gained five victories were sworn in as samurai of the empire.  Each was given their katana from the hand of Naseru himself.  For his swearing in, Daidoji Suwa chose to be sworn in as Yasuki Suwa, swearing himself to his kinsman and joining the newest family of the Crane.  Bayushi Sakura, as winner of the tournament, was made an Imperial Magistrate, junior grade.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That night was very quiet.  The losers didn’t want to go out.  The winners were celebrating and their gempukku was being finalized.  The final swearing in took place that night for Akodo Verick in an ancient, traditional ritual overseen by Akodo Ginawa, the Lord of the Akodo himself.  Afterwards Verick was given his orders.  He was to return to Bugaisha and act as a personal ambassador between the Akodo and the Shinjo.  “Despite the troubles between the Lion and the Unicorn, it’s important to keep communications open.  And of all families, the Akodo can understand how hard it is to regain lost honor.  What it is like to lose control of your own clan.”

After Fujizaka’s initiation into the Hiruma, Toshiro and Kaz were taken aside by Lord Hiruma Kaji, Commander of the Hiruma Calvary.  He asked them to pass along to lord Jyaku everything that has been going on with the Crane.  Lord Kaji had no doubt Hida O-Ushi, their Clan Champion, would sort out the Crane if needed.  But the Crane have many allies and a lot of political power and cannot be underestimated.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
[DM Note:  The Topaz Championship is the first published module I’ve run for my game, and even that was modified.  I used a few hooks from the adventure and added many of my own. Maybe it’s just me loving to tinker, but I find using a published module doesn’t save me much time since I end up changing so much.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The next morning the rumors some of the more connected in the group had heard were confirmed.  Gravely, the death of Emperor Toturi the First was announced.  Details were still sketchy but apparently he had been traveling beyond Ryoko Owari toward Shinomen forest.  He fell in combat when a ambush by Shadowlands creatures had trapped him.  He left no official heir, but it was believed his wife Kaede would be assuming the throne.

The dire news cast a shadow over the group’s breakfast with Lord Yasuki Hachi.  Despite his title, the Crane had remained as down to earth and friendly as Toshiro had remembered him.  He confirmed the Crane Clan’s push for the Yasuki lands but admitted it was more the idea Doji Kurohito, the Crane Clan Champion, than his own.  Hachi was content to leave the lands with the Crab and he was confident the truces agreed to for the Splendid Emperor would hold up while Toturi’s wife ruled.

Hachi could tell them little from looking at the Kakita blade save that it was indeed made by the Crane clan, several hundred years ago.  He took rubbings from the markings on the handle so he could do a little investigating on his own later, when time allowed.  Several Crane samurai were lost at the Battle of Oblivion’s Gate, so it’s quite possible the shape shifting girl is a Crane.

“How things change…”  Hachi commented with a smile “when last we met I was a nobody.  Now I’m the Lord of a family of the Crane.  When we leave here, I’ll be heading to Otosan Uchi to represent the Crane in the Emerald Championship, to pick a replacement for the aging Kakita Toshiken.  With all that has happened, the Magistrates must be stronger than ever.  I only hope I can do honor to my clan’s faith in me.  And serve the Empire wherever it needs me.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra also had a meeting to keep after breakfast.  New samurai-ko Toturi Sitha of the Monkey clan was interested in meeting him.  Sitha proved to be a little flighty but very friendly and curious.  More surprisingly, she knew Mindra’s ‘Chen’ disguise was an illusion.  Mindra revealed himself as a Vanara in exchange for Sitha explaining why she ‘glowed’, something Mindra had come to associate with spirits.  Sitha turned out to be in disguise as well, though shape shifting rather than illusion.  She was a trickster from the Spirit Realm of Sakkaku.  A monkey spirit who had taken an interest in the Monkey clan.  Mindra had felt called to look after Toshiro, and Sitha agreed that was, more or less, what she was doing for her clan.  The playful monkey spirit drew Mindra more out of his shell than anyone he’d previously met in the Empire.  She talked about tricks she had played on various people.  And Mindra got an idea.  Toshiro had enough trouble find him; he didn’t need any more.  But Verick was so overly serious and strict at times.  He was sure to be even more so now that he was a samurai.  Mindra ‘volunteered’ Verick as a target, the next time Sitha was around and felt impish.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That morning the group left Shiro Matsu for Ryoko Owari.  The trip to the City of Lies was smooth and fast, the roads were heavily patrolled and their papers were checked carefully so there was little chance to get into trouble.

Ryoko Owari was an impressive sight.  The second largest city in the Empire, only Volar in his trip through Waterdeep had seen larger.  Ryoko Owari also lacked most signs of mourning they had seen in other places.  The business of making money stopped for no man.  Toshiro and Kaz finally let the rest of the group in on their secret mission, and together they rode to Teashop detailed in their scroll.  By the sign, the shop belonged to a main named Kurocha.  Night or day, he would be there and when Toshiro gave the pass phrase, Kurocha would know what to do.

Striding up to the Teashop, Toshiro was surprised to find it was closed.  A hammering at the door soon brought a slimy looking, scrawny figure to the door.

“Are you Kurocha?”  Toshiro asked, eyeing the man dubiously.

“Oh yes sirs.  Sorry but we are closed right now.  I’m waiting on a new shipment of tea nothing to serve you right now, so sorry.”  The man said nervously.

“The Moon is a harsh Mistress.”  Toshiro said more quietly, watching the man. 

‘Kurocha’ simply stared at Toshiro then said, “Excuse me, sir?”

“Damn it, you get Kurocha here now!”  Toshiro snarled, only to watch the man slam the door shut in his face.  

“So sorry, he’s not here right now!  He’s gone!  Please come back later!”  The man yelled from inside.

Toshiro turned to his friends and nodded “Get ready, we’re going to break in.”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

A little aside from me, but it will play a role in a short while. Back awhile ago while Brakus was in Bugaisha teaching me the similarities between Arcane and Divine magics he told me that he had been able to bond with an animal in the same way that wizards were able to. Wanting to try this myself I sat in with Volars students durring thier lessons on familiars. Unfortunately I was not able to put into practice these lessons before we had to leave for the Topaz Championship. Durring the long journey we had I had a chance to contemplate these lessons and felt certain I could do this. Our journey however prevented me from having a day off to complete the binding ritual that was needed. While we were reading to leave Shiro Matsu Verick informed us that his birthday would occur durring our journey to Ryoko Owari. We agreed to stop along the way to celebrate, Kaz (as expected) and Toshiro (to our surprise) were both more than willing to stop and party. I saw this as an oppertunity to try the ritual so I purchased a thrush before leaving. While we were stopped in a small village allong the way I took the day and performed the ritual that Volar had taught us. Nothing seemed to happen until the end when I finally felt my little friend's mind connect with mine. "What happend?" it questioned aloud of me. I explained quickly at that time and in more detail as our journey continued. Xul as he would later be named (Thrush for awhile as we worked on a name for him) and I would become fast friends and I began to understand why Wizards always seem to have one. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled story where Xul and myself will soon be influencing events in strange ways in the near future.


----------



## Tokiwong

looking good in Rokugan, besides that whole Emperor dying thing, but well it happens, keep it up


----------



## Black Omega

Akodo Setei-sensei simply stepped back to listen and watch.  There could be some good lessons for Verick from this later.  And Verick did have a plan.  He’d seen a side entrance to the teahouse.  He could sneak in there while the group went in through the front.  Not even dishonorable as long as no one saw him using such low skills.

While Verick slinked off, Toshiro and Kaz prepared to break down the front door.  But suddenly the oily looking fellow who had pretended to be Kurocha pulled the door open again.  “I’m so sorry, but Kurocha just is not here right now.  Won’t you sit and wait on him please?”  Once again, he was stalling for time in his best, unctuous fashion.  And this time it worked.  Though more because the samurai were giving Verick more time to slip in the side entrance.

Verick slipped stealthily around to the alcove that held the door and silently worked the lock loose.  Then he slipped inside, into a hallway.  On the stairs to his right he heard voices and the sound of men walking closer.  The first mans stepped down from the stairs, a tough looking thug with a red cloth tied around one arm.  He lasted just seconds as Verick gave a cry and leapt in to attack.

Hearing the commotion from the back, Kaz and Toshiro rushed past the oily fake to help their comrade.  Seeing himself left alone with the silver haired Mir, Volar, and Mindra, all unarmed and only Mindra wearing any type of armor.  Smiling in cruel fashion he slipped a jagged looking Kama from within his robes.  Volar shook his head and smiled “You’ve never been to the western Kingdoms, have you?  You were safer with the samurai here.”

“Shut up!”  the thug snarled “You’ve got a big mouth.  Think I’ll take those pointy ears of yours first…”

Mindra lifted one monkey paw to cast a spell and a moment later the thug found himself totally paralyzed, not even able to blink let alone move.

“Go on ahead the help the others.”  Volar suggested as he pried the kama from the man’s grasp “I’ll be along in a minute.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Deeper in the teahouse the battle had gotten bloody.  Verick on one side, Toshiro and Kaz on the other, and thugs pouring down from the stairs in the middle.  No match individually for the samurai, but there were more of them.  And from above on the stairs came chanting and then a figure of rock and earth forming to attack Kaz.  Toshiro cut down another thug but then he was rocked back by the heavy blow of a massive wooden hammer.  The next thug in line was no ordinary low life.  Standing not far off seven feet tall and very ugly, he proved to be a powerful fighter who drive Toshiro back.

On the stairs a figure came strolling down, casually smoking a long, iron pipe as he watched the carnage.  Mindra used his healing to keep the samurai up and going, while Mir lifted her wooden staff, a symbol of the Oak Father.  Her chanting filled the hallway and within seconds Toshiro’s massive opponent was as unmoving as a tree.

Volar joined the battle belatedly but took action immediately when he arrived.  He laid a hand on Mindra’s shoulder and the two disappeared, reappearing right behind Verick.  The young Lion had slashed down one of his thug opponents but the man with the iron pipe had charged into the melee.  A hard breath into the pipe spewed a blinding dust into Verick’s face and, and the precise, heavy strikes of his iron pipe into Verick’s body showed he was a cut above the other riffraff the group was fighting.

Another earth elemental was summoned to hold Toshiro and Kaz at a standoff in the hallway.  Toshiro wound up and with several hard slashes cut his huge foe down.  And Volar got an idea.  As Verick recovered from the blinding and Mindra healed him, Volar quickly cast haste, then improved invisibility on the Lion Cub.  “Just watch.”  He told Mindra “Verick will cut through those guys in seconds.”

And seconds passed.  The remaining lowlife and the pipe wielding thug rushed in, both Volar and Mindra taking hits as indeed, Verick did seem to have disappeared, even more than Volar had anticipated.  Only the earth elementals were holding off the other samurai now, while Volar was nearly stunned by the bash of that blunt iron pipe to his head.  Definitely hurting now, Volar took no chances.  He touched Mindra and popped the two of them back behind Mir and the other samurai.  And still there was no sign of Verick.

The last of the thugs went down in a bloody heap thanks to Kaz and the Earth Elementals were crumbling fast.  The man with the iron pipe yelled out “Time to get out of hear, meet back at base!”  He never had time to do anything more, he suddenly fell apart into four sections, blood fountaining over the walls as he died.  And from thin air the group heard Verick’s voice “Sorry, it’s tougher to fight when you can’t see your katana.”

[DM Note:  The idea of turning Verick invisible and hasted was a good one.  But the player rolled badly in his first few attacks, so it really was like he had disappeared.  But when Verick did hit, it was impressive.  Two confirmed crits were more than enough to take care of that last bad guy.]

The shugenja, who had been casting the elementals, escaped by running up the stairs and jumping out of the window.  But one of the thugs in the hallway were saved from death by fast healing from Mir.  And the man frozen by Mindra was still there, though now missing his ears.  Interrogation revealed they were with a group called the Strong Arm Firemen, one of the local guilds responsible for fighting fires in Ryoko Owari.  They were sent by their boss, Matsu Shigeto, to find anything that might lead to finding Kurocha.  And in the meantime if they found anything valuable, collect that too.  The men didn’t seem to know any more than that, and were released after a fashion. Verick tossed them out of the second story window.  A search of the area revealed a secret compartment that had been opened with considerably more skill than the Strong Arm Firemen had shown.  Volar had looted around 150 koku from the dead bodies and captives, but nothing else of interest.  One thing out of place, there was a smashed mechanical clock, something nearly unknown in Rokugan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Outside, Akodo Setei was in conversation with the city guards, samurai wearing tall purple plumes on their helmets.  Known as the Thunderguard, they were responsible for keeping order in the city.  And obviously a fight in a teahouse would draw their attention.  The group had a chance to listen in from the door.

‘I’d not advise you to just charge in, Shinjo Nihao-san.  My student is inside and there have already been enough misunderstandings between our clans.  Another would be regrettable.  While we are talking…I understand your focus is on the strict and fair enforcement of the law, so you have little time to study tactical matters, but putting your two bowmen there and there would give you an excellent field of fire.  Much better than what you have now.”  Akodo Setei suggested to the Thunderguard officer.

Akodo-Sensei’s stalling gave the group time to finish and come out.  Toshiro and Kaz was asked to come to the Dragon Gate, the Headquarters of the Thunderguard.  Not as prisoners, of course.  The Thunderguard officer was quick to reassure them on that point.  But to give their accounts of what had occurred and why.  Three rank and file Thunderguards were assigned to the rest of the group to take them to the a local inn where they could stay.  An inn that would be agreeable to ‘other people’, a very polite term for gaijin.

The visit to the Dragon Gate did turn out to be more than simply a few questions for Kaz and Toshiro.  As samurai of Lord Jyaku they were asked about him.  What his plans might be.  Was there truth to the rumors he might be called upon to take over Ryoko Owari.  The two samurai were shown around while various officers tried to sound them out about various political matters.  No few officers implied they knew Toshiro and Kaz were really advanced scouts to check out the city before Lord Jyaku ever is assigned as governor.  They were also asked about the Lion traveling with them.  An ambassador to Lord Jyaku, it’s been announced.  Was this a sort of snub from the Lion Clan?  Are they favoring one Shinjo lord over the others?  Kaz and Toshiro were very careful with their answers, and denied almost everything.  They knew nothing more than rumors and possibilities, hardly worth discussing.  

At the Inn, the others decided to wait on the samurai to return.  Volar grew bored quickly and decided to have a little fun.  He conjured invisible servants to start helping around the inn.  And spook the residents, of course.  After a while the innkeeper was talking to the various ‘others’ in the inn, Mindra, Mir and then Volar, asking about the spirits now haunting the inn.  And requesting they please go away.  That was not the end of Volar’s little tricks though.  That night Volar took special care to make sure he was safe.  He left pillows under the blankets to make sure it looked like someone was sleeping there.  Then he polymorphed himself into a rat and slept in the closet with his rat familiar.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next morning Toshiro returned, but Kaz remained behind enjoying the hospitality of the Thunderguards.  The group had some plans now for following up looking for Kurocha.  First, a conversation with the Strong Arm Firemen.  And perhaps tracking down there that unique clock came from.

[DM Note:  Kaz’s player missed this week, this was a convenient way to leave him in the background.]

Volar had another surprise for the group as well.  He had decided to be really ‘elfy’ as he put it.  Dressed in bright shades of green, flowers in his hair, nancing about.  It was a most disturbing sight to the others.  The group was also not reassured to notice three Thunderguards were following them.  Mir was the one who got the idea of inviting the guards to walk with them, though.  The guards were surprised but more than willing.  The party saw it as looking like they had an official escort.  The guards saw it as having an even easier job keeping a watch on this strange group.

The first stop was the headquarters of the Strong Arm Firemen.  Several strong looking men with red cloths wrapped around their arms stood guard at the door.  Evidently samurai didn’t impress them, because they didn’t back down when the group walked up.  But Verick was allowed in to speak to the boss while the others were left outside.  The Thunderguards took the chance to catch a snack.  Volar’s nancing had caught someone’s attention though.  A friendly looking fellow named Kikuchi started making friends with Volar.  Trying to find out whom he was with, if he was new to town, what was he doing here.  By lucky coincidence he knew someone who could get exactly the information Volar was looking for.  Of course, it could not be talked about in public.  They’d have to go to the shop and slip into the back.  Mir had come over by now and Kikuchi was willing to take the two of them there, but no more of his ‘friend’ would get nervous.  Neither Volar nor Mir were falling for such an obvious trick and when Volar started talking about elvish traditions that involved mass bloodshed, Kikuchi suddenly remembered he had an appointment he was late for.

Meanwhile, Verick was in conversation with ‘Matsu’ Shigeto, the boss of the Strong Arm Firemen.  He would not admit to knowing anything about men sent over to steal things from Kurocha’s shop.  But the man has disappeared and Shigeto was very interested in finding out where the teashop owner had gotten.  Since both he and Verick’s group were looking for Kurocha, he suggested they cooperate.  Someone was offering 10,000 koku for the return of the tea man.  Shigeto would not say who was offering this money; otherwise then Verick’s group might try to cut them out of the action.  But he could tell Verick that the curious clock would have to come from the Glitterune House of Foreign Mysteries.  Some business run by someone from the West.  One of those short types.  A Dwarf, something like that.  Shigeto’s deal was simple.  We work together, each let the other know if we find something, and then split the cash.  Shigeto would never consider that with anyone else, but with a Lion…well…if one Lion can’t trust another, who can?

Verick didn’t bother to try and figure out the logical contradictions in all that.  He said he’d consider the offer and left it at that.  Rejoining with the group outside, Verick passed along the information he had gotten.  The group’s next stop…the Glitterune House of Foreign Mysteries.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Why not invite the guards along. At this point we were not doing anything illegal, and not even actively working on Toshiro's mission. Why not keep the guards where we could keep an eye on them, and none of us knew the city so having free tourguides helped out, and we had a few places to find and do buisness at. 

Mir


----------



## Tokiwong

this is good, samurai goodness is good


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> * this is good, samurai goodness is good *




In a way.  None of the PC's are actually at all good.  Or evil.  But the bodycount from their trip to Ryoko Owari will be rising soon.


----------



## Tokiwong

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In a way.  None of the PC's are actually at all good.  Or evil.  But the bodycount from their trip to Ryoko Owari will be rising soon. *




oh in no way, do I vouch for the ethical or moral slant of the given characters, just keep the story flowing


----------



## Black Omega

The group and their guards traveled straight to the Glitterune House of Foreign Mysteries, while keeping an eye out for anyone following them.  A bell chimed musically as the group entered the building and a smiling Rokugani fellow greeted them.  “Hello, welcome to my humble establishment, how many I help you?”

Then before anyone in the group could respond the man’s smile grew “An elf!  How remarkable!”  in a flash some black lenses were lifted in front of his eyes as he stared “a real elf, yes.  And the young lady, most remarkable…you are from the Western Kingdoms?”  he asked, dropping into Common.

Volar was the first to react, stepping up “Yes, I’m Volar, from Evermeet. Who do I have the pleasure of speaking to?”

The rokugani looked down then ‘Oh...right.”  And a moment later the illusion is gone and a gnome stands before them, on a stool behind the counter.  “Sorry, I forget sometimes.  I’m Agnar Glitterune.”  He and Volar switched to Gnomish for a moment and then quickly to Rokugani so the samurai didn’t feel left out of the conversation.

To start, the gnome was more than happy to talk about the clocks he made.  Purely non-magical but made of gold and using precious jewels.  Kurocha had bought one, yes.  The gnome was reluctant to discuss other details, like hidden compartments, though.  Client privilege and all that.  But Agnar could tell them Kurocha was a friendly fellow who knew many people.  But friends?  That’s a rare thing in Ryoko Owari.  A merchant named Whisper, perhaps.  Or an Eta named Itoshi, official torturer for Ryoko Owari.  Agnar really could not tell them anything more than that.  But he invited them to visit his house that evening for dinner.  A real, proper Western realms style meal.  An invitation the group accepted.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The guards would certainly have an interesting report to pass along later.  Meetings with local ‘firemen’, the only gnome in the Empire, and now the merchant running a place called the Southern House.  A clearing house that dealt with bulk orders and orders other merchants had difficultly getting rid of.

When the group entered, though, they were greeted with a surprise.  The merchant, an oily looking man in a dark blue kimono, immediately prostrated himself on the floor “Spare me, noble Crab!  I simply obey the will of my Lady!  I thought she should remain with the Crab, but it’s not my decision!  Mercyyyyy!”

Toshiro picked up on this quickly enough and stepped forward, growling “We’ll give mercy if you answer our questions truthfully.”  A glance around the merchant’s shop revealed a wide variety of items.  From black bottles labeled ‘Oni’s Blood’ to the ‘Secret Dueling Techniques of the Crane Clan’ and a water tank filled with eels that kept changing colors as seconds passed.

“Yes, milord.  I’ve enjoyed serving the Crab Clan, I admire you deeply.  I will do anything you wish.”  The merchant said cravenly “What can I do for you?”  looking up, he seemed surprised now to see the others in the group.  A curious elf, and even more the silver haired beauty, Mir.  Even panicked and nervous, he was always thinking.

And the group began their pointed questioning, while keeping the pressure on the poor man.  Why had he panicked?  Two Crab samurai in heavy armor walked in on him.  When his mistress, Yasuki Nobuko, had left the Crab clan and joined the Crane.  He had feared they were here for revenge.  Kurocha?  Real piece of work.  Information broker.  If you needed to know all about almost anyone or thing, he was a good guy to ask.  And a bad guy to reveal any secrets too.  From what Whisper had heard, Kurocha was a former Scorpion.  Definitely not a guy to trust.

The group seemed satisfied with his answers, but Whisper saw an opening now “Is there anything I can do for you?  Anything that looks interesting here?  Crane secrets, if you wish to know more about your enemies.  No?  How about Oni’s Blood.  Collected and purified by real actual Crab Clan shugenja.”\

“What does it do?”  Toshiro asked dubiously.

“You spread it along all the doors and windows of your house.  Guaranteed to prevent any oni from entering your home.”  Whisper smiled winningly.

‘And if he’s attacked by an Oni in his home despite this?  Toshiro has killed Oni before.”  Volar added in.

“If he’s attacked at home by an Oni, I’ll give him *double* his money back.”  Whisper assured smoothly.

Toshiro wasn’t interested, though and the group left.  But not before Mir pulled a little trick of her own.  A cleric spell called Chain of Eyes that she dropped on Whisper to keep an...um...eye on him.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir used her familiar, Thrush, and the Chain of Eyes to keep watch and just minutes after the group left, Whisper had closed up shop and was off to see someone.  He frequently stopped to look over his shoulder, making sure he wasn’t followed by any mundane means.  And then he continued on cluelessly to his meeting with a pudgy figure Mir recognized.  Buka, from Bugaisha.  The guy who had been entirely too enthusiastic about following Mir around there, and who had sold them out to the Bloodspeakers, leading to the firebombing of the teashop.  And now he was here in Ryoko Owari…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With evening coming up fast, the group split up for dinner that evening.  Toshiro and Verick were invited to dinner with Lord Shinjo Yoshifusa, Governor of Ryoko Owari.  While Mindra, Volar and Mir went off for dinner with the Gnome.

Kaz was still at the Dragon Gate when Toshiro and Verick arrived.  The dinner was a very proper affair, with Yoshifusa and his son Dairu, commander of the Thunderguard, both sounding out the visiting samurai.  Were they here on a mission?  For Lord Jyaku?  Yoshifusa was very adamant he had the situation well in hand, he needed no help, either dealing with the Scorpion or keeping order in his own city.  Dairu was a little more calm and reasonable.  He was interested in talking about the battles the group had been in.  He wasn’t very political but took great interest in the battle readiness of his Thunderguard.  Toshiro and Verick gave nothing away, not that they had much information to give away.  They knew Kurocha had something to pass along to Toshiro, that was about it.  The rest of the evening was polite and pleasant.  Verick slipped away early, using his amulet to alter his appearance so he could sample the nightlife of Ryoko Owari.

Still accompanied by guards, Volar, Mindra and Mir went to the Glitterune House of Foreign Mysteries for dinner.  Agnar was a talkative little fellow and very friendly.  He’d been in the Empire for 75 years now.  It had taken 20 years to get beyond Bugaisha and even longer to get permission to set up a shop in Ryoko Owari.  Why he had ever left the Western Kingdoms was more mysterious, suffice to say he had good reasons to avoid the Western Kingdoms for a while.  As a fellow illusionist, he had plenty of shop to talk with Volar.

And a little additional plotting.  Volar had an idea for a clock the Gnome could make.  The others agreed and had a few suggestions of their own.  A very special clock, and make sure working on it was kept quiet.  Only talk about it in Gnomish, then the others could not understand.  Agnar was agreeable, and charged 3,000 koku for it.  He’d let them know more when he had the sketches created.

[DM Comment:  Yes…yes…a sort of tinker gnome.  I know.   I can only say my group hasn’t played DnD for well over a decade, we’ve missed out on the annoying Dragonlance gnomes.  And Agnar’s absent minded illusionist routine was simply fun to do.]

While the samurai were being entertained at the Dragon Gate, Volar, Mindra and Mir were still restless and decided to go on ahead to check on Itoshi the torturer while he would be home from work.  Directions were not much of a problem, Thunderguards were still following them around.  But only up to a point.  Itoshi was an Eta, one of the unclean samurai would not normally deign to even notice.  Beyond the Smoking Gate lay the area even other Eta looked down on.  Little Shadowlands, where the Eta who handled dead bodies and other very distasteful tasks.

The Thunderguards decided to wait back by the Smoking Gate, blind to the various people lurking in the shadows smoking opium, while Volar, Mindra (in his Chen form) and Mir went on.  Despite the area’s reputation, it was actually quite clean and well looked after.  The houses were plain but well built, and in front of each there were small flower gardens.  Knocking at Itoshi’s house, they were greeted by a squrany looking man of gaunt appearance, a receding hairline and stringy black hair.  He wore a plain brown kimono with the mon of the Thunderguard.

Itoshi invited them in for tea, a very polite but curious man with an oddly stilted way of speaking.  But he was a good friend of Kurocha and willing to help in any way when it came to finding Kurocha.  He knew Kurocha was a former Scorpion.  A Shosuro, in fact.  A descendant of the Shosuro samurai who’s spirit haunts one of the temples in Daikoku’s Shadow, the temple complex of the city.

Itoshi also waxed eloquent about his work as a torturer.  Not in a sadistic, ‘I love to hurt people’ sort of way.  But in a artistic, it’s a public service sort of way.  He was quick to emphasis being a torturer was not really about inflicting pain, but seeking truth, using a variety of means.

Finally he looked over his three visitors and smiled a thin smile “You are not telling me everything.  I can tell.  And you are being…let us say tricky for lack of a better word.  An...elf with flowers in his hair.  That’s not you, Volar.  I know nothing of elves, but I’m sure.  And Chen…there is something not right about you as well.  But Mir is being sincere with me.  And I can tell you are truthful about wanting to help Kurocha.  A…torturer’s primary skill is not inflicting physical…pain or mental duress.  It is being able to tell the...truth from the lies.  Kurocha is a friend to me.  If I learn anything more, I’ll pass it along to you, I promise.”

[DM Note:  This was a fun scene.  Even Verick’s player was commenting that Itoshi was creepy.  Characters sometimes take off on their own, though.  Itoshi’s stilted speech started off in my mind something like Riff-Raff from Rocky Horror.  The group saw it as more Shatner-esque.  And while playing Itoshi he ended up being more Hannibal Lector.]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When the group left Itoshi’s house Mindra suddenly paused, frowning a little.  Quickly he murmured to the others “There’s a couple of guys watching us.  No, don’t look there.  At the corner of that house…”

Mir had an idea to try a Hold Person on one of the thugs but Volar acted even more quickly.  “Surrender!”  he yelled out in Rokugani.  At the same moment, before the men even had time to react, a crackling bolt of electricity arced out from his hands and exploded over the watchers.  Running over to check, they found three men, all dead and smoldering from the electric energy.  Mindra and Mir just looked over at Volar who shrugged “What?!  I felt threatened…”  Moments later they head the sound of someone else running away in the darkness, escaping before they could spot him.

Mysteriously enough, the guards waiting at the gate had seen no one, and had no idea who might want to attack the group.  Very suspicious indeed.  The three returned to their inn to wait on the samurai’s return.

The next morning a note was waiting for Verick, from Matsu Shigeto.

_We’ve found some additional information on Kurocha.  Come meet me in an alley down by the riverside docks.  Just go down Scorpion Row, take a right past the fish market, then a left at the Carp warehouse.  You can’t miss it._

A trap?  Volar was certain it must be.  “Of course, we’d better go to this meeting.”

“Tell me again.  We all agree this is probably a trap.  Why are we walking into it again?”  Verick wondered.

“How else are we going find out what it’s all about?”  Volar replied.

Faced with this irrefutable logic the group set off to the meeting.


----------



## Tokiwong

This is good stuff, Volar is a twitchy elf... I demand more Toshiro Crab who wishes he was Crane-like goodness


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Ah yes, Volar's Surrender-Boom! approach. Normally when you yell surrender you give someone a couple of seconds to actually surrender before killing them. Something we still won't let Volar live down. 

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

A new set of guards were with the group as they set off for the river docks, but they were more friendly and helpful than the group from the previous day.  Arriving at the spot the note mentioned the group paused to look around.  Mir had Thrush fly up and scout around but there was no one on the roofs of the warehouses there.  

Then from inside a warehouse a figure walked into view.  A ronin in heavy armor, his face heavily scarred, his jaw disfigured, like it had been smashed at some point.  His hands resting on the hilt of his katana and wakizashi, he walked into the middle of the street and calmly looked over the group.  “You should have accepted the offer from Shigeto.  Toshiro! I used to be a Crab samurai.  I have no desire to fight you.  You can stand down, my fight’s not with you!”

Toshiro knew this guy from chats with his old pal Sho. A samurai named Ago, part of the same family that Sho had been in, and using the same katana/wakizashi style Sho had used.  A really tough fighter.

“We stand with our friends.  I don’t want to fight you either, but we won’t back down!”  Toshiro called out, drawing his katana.

Ago nodded calmly  “I can respect bravery.  I’ll make sure your swords are sent back to your families.  For the rest of you, you have a few seconds to make peace with your gods.”

Verick was just snickering in the background “One guy against all of us?”

“And he knows who we are, and he’s not worried about it.  Don’t underestimate him.”   Mir commented.

There was a soft sound of chanting from where Ago stood and suddenly he almost seemed to vibrate.  Volar recognized a haste spell when he saw it.  Laughing, the flower decorated elf gestured and a magical Web descended down over the area where Ago stood, stranded fastened to the warehouses on either side, cutting him off from the group and hopefully catching whoever cast the haste as well.

“Plan B!”  Ago yelled from inside the web and then there was silence.  Mir’s thrush didn’t see anything moving in the area.  Assuming Ago had not simply retreated, Mir cast Silence on her thrush familiar and sent him higher to keep an eye out.  Toshiro switched to his bow while Volar and Mindra cast protective spells.  Verick got devious though, retreating out of sight behind a shack.  He had noticed the Thunderguards with the group were edging over behind them, acting suspiciously.  Verick used his amulet to take on the appearance of a Thunderguard and came into view, asking the guards “What’s happening?”

‘A fight, just relax and watch.”  One of the guards answered.

Then suddenly Ago appeared, his blades gone void black and doing their best to slice Mindra into little monkey bits.  Mindra didn’t even pretend to be brave, the monkey scampered away immediately, running for his life.  Toshiro snapped off a shot from his bow then dropped it and drew his katana again.  Volar’s dispel magic slowed down Ago, but his twin swords still did terrible damage to Toshiro next.  Toshiro hacked back viciously and Mir moved up to heal Toshiro before Ago could get another shot in. 

The guards kept edging over behind the group and Verick asked in mock excitement “What’s up?”

“Just watch, kid.  We’ll show you how this is done.”  The guard answered.

“No, I’ll show you!”  Verick snarled, dropping the illusion and charging forward to engage Ago, helping Toshiro flank.  

Mir’s thrush noticed a new group on the scene as well.  Skulking at a corner watch the battle were some cheap punks, watching intently.  Mir warned the group about it and Toshiro yelled to the guards to go handle those punks.  “Hai!  At once!”  one of the guards answered, and then they started looking around to try and see what punks Toshiro was talking about.  Somehow...they just didn’t see them.

The battle got bloody quickly.  An invisible shugenja was healing Ago and keeping him going while Mindra and Mir kept Toshiro and Verick up and fighting.  The silenced Thrush was causing problems for both sides in healing their fighters by swooping down over the battle, but was definitely hurting Ago more.

Toshiro swung high with powerful strikes, trying to take Ago’s head off in one stroke while Verick kept slipping in from the side, sneaky stabs finding the weak spots in Ago’s armor.  Once Volar hasted Verick, Ago was losing ground fast and suddenly he broke away and ran around the corner of the warehouse, guzzling down a potion quickly.  Verick yelled out “After him!  We’ve got him now!”

Verick was the first around the corner and Ago’s two swords struck with lethal precision, the katana finding a critical spot and drawing a dark gout of blood from Verick’s body.  Mindra was fast on Verick’s heels though and healed the young Lion again while Toshiro ran around the corner, moving to flank Ago again.  A spell from the invisible caster caused a bluish mist to rise around the fighters and Toshiro staggered, then slumped to the ground, asleep.  Even Mindra’s screeches were not enough to wake the Crab samurai.  But before Ago could act, Volar struck with a barrage of magic missiles and Verick kept stubbornly attacking, a perfect slash of his sword lopping Ago’s head off in one stroke.

The invisible caster retreated quickly, unseen.  And slowly the group relaxed, realizing they had won.  Toshiro took a full minute to wake up but then he made sure Ago’s head was cut off and put on a spike with a message proclaiming what had happened.  But Toshiro also collected Ago’s swords, planning to make arrangements later to see his Daisho was sent back to the man’s family.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With that settled, Toshiro stalked over to the guards “Why didn’t you chase down those thugs?”  he asked angrily.  

“We never even saw them!”  a guard protested.  “Where were they at?”

That did make Toshiro pause.  He had never seen the punks either.  But Verick passed along what the guards had said to him “I don’t know why they stopped, but they were up to –something-.  I’m just not sure what yet.  We can’t trust these guys.”   A sentiment all agreed with.  But the guards had not actually done anything more than act suspiciously, so they weren’t sent away.

While the group conferred, they were approached by some men in red kimono trimmed with yellow.  Rivals to Shigeto’s Strong Arm Firemen, these were the Fire Eaters.  And if the group needed any help with those cheap Strong Arm thugs, they were willing to cooperate.

And so another announcement was posted publicly at the square there.  A challenge from Verick and his group to the Strong Arm Firemen for tomorrow morning at their headquarters.  

While debating what to do next Mir noticed another punk watching the group.  A fast Hold Person failed to free the boy and he took off running at full speed down an alley.  Toshiro, Volar and Mindra took of running after the punk, letting the thrush guide them where the boy was fleeing.  Verick and Mir, and the guards, followed more slowly, taking their time.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The punk was running from alley to alley like a bat out of hell, then rushed into a tea shop, trying to shake his pursuers.  Seconds later, Toshiro burst into the teashop, snarling “No one move!”

Faced with a heavily armored samurai, covered with blood and brandishing a katana, the teashop owner immediately prostrated himself on the ground, crying out “I’ve not done anything, I swear!  It’s not me!”  As Toshiro glared down at the man, the teashop owner glanced several times off to the side toward the bar.  Picking up the hint, Toshiro dived over the bar and came up with a firm grip on the punk who had been following them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meanwhile, Verick, the guards, and Mir were walking along the street, bringing up the rear.  Suddenly from an alleyway several punks came running out, saps in hand.  And they certainly knew how to use them, both Mir and Verick were hammered be precision strikes to subdue.

Verick was definitely surprised by the sudden attack.  “What?  But the guards are with us!”  he snarled.  Katana drawn in a flash, Verick glared back toward Mir, the punks, and the guards,  and growled “Your only chance to live is to run.”

A second passed and then the guards took off running past Verick, disappearing from the scene as the dumfounded young Lion looked on.  The punks finished knocking Mir out then two grabbed her to run away as two more got in Verick’s way to block him chasing.  Verick cut through the two punks as fast as he could, but it wasn’t enough.  By the time he was looking, the other two punks and their unconscious burden had disappeared.

[DM Note:  Terribly bad luck for Mir.  First Mir and Verick rolled terribly to spot the ambush.  Then Mir rolled bad on init and took two rounds of sneak attacks.  Verick’s ‘your only chance to live is to run’ comment was just priceless.  The guards had been looking for a chance to help Mir get captured.  So the guards fleeing at this point was very natural.  And the look on Verick’s player’s face…]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar, Mindra and Toshiro were just getting ready to question the punk when the guards came running up.  “Verick and Mir are in trouble!” one guard yelled.

“Then what are you doing here?”  Toshiro asked, frowning.

“Verick told us our only chance was to run.  He’s a Lion, I’m sure he knew the tactical situation better than we did, so we followed his orders.”  The guard said breathlessly.

Yeah, right.  Verick showed up soon after and though the guards pretended there must have been a misunderstanding, the group wasn’t buying it.  They could not simply grab and interrogate Thunderguards without it causing trouble.  But it was made very clear to the guards if the group saw them again, there would be trouble.

The punk was no fool either.  He knew he was in deep deep trouble and he was even eager to cut a deal.  He’d tell all willingly if he’d be allowed to go free.  Toshiro agreed to this and the punk spilled his guts.  He was part of a gang, they were hired by some fatso named Buka to follow Mir around wherever she went.  And if the chance came they were to grab her and deliver her to a certain spot.  Men waiting there would pay them 1,000 gold for Mir, alive and unspoiled.  He had no idea why Buka wanted her, and didn’t really care.  None of his business, really.

Volar was quick to say “Toshiro, you said you would not kill him, but you didn’t say *I* would not kill him.”  Toshiro was tempted, but he was also honorable.  An honorable samurai doesn’t look for loopholes or let others dishonor his word.  And so the punk was set free.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thrush, Mir’s familiar, was chattering this whole time “Mir’s in trouble, I can’t contact her, Mir’s in trouble, help her, Mir’s in trouble!”  Volar managed to calm down the bird and ask it to go up looking for Mir.  Rushing over to where the punks were supposed to take Mir didn’t work, whoever it was had apparently already taken off.  But asking around revealed some guards had gone out with a wager.  By this time Mir had awakened and could confirm through Thrush she was unharmed, but all her items, weapons, money, etc had been taken and she was locked up inside some boxes on a wager, tied up very securely.

With Thrush’s help the group tracked to the wagon to the north gate and took off riding up the road as fast as they could, hoping to catch up to Mir before the wager got to where ever it was taking her.  It would be close…

Next up:  Saving Mir!  Fighting the Firemen!  And more trouble with guards!


----------



## Tokiwong

Ryoko Owari, is a tricksy place... very tricksy


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Everyone wan't to kidnap me for somee reason or another and I don't know why. I'm a nice person, really I am.

Mir


----------



## Tokiwong

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *Everyone wan't to kidnap me for somee reason or another and I don't know why. I'm a nice person, really I am.
> 
> Mir *




maybe you are too nice


----------



## Black Omega

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryoko Owari, is a tricksy place... very tricksy *




Very tricksy.  Distracting the group from their mission in all types of ways.

And Mir's not only nice, but so popular.  Her fans have to kidnap her just to try and get a little quality time.


----------



## Black Omega

The group had to ride fast to catch up with the wagon where Mir was being held.  Guided by her Thrush and pushing their horses to the limit non-riders like Volar and Mindra could manage, the group came up on a wagon guarded by six ronin.  Toshiro yelled out a challenge and that was all it took.  Mir heard Toshiro’s words and relayed that through Thrush.  And the fight was on.  The guards were skilled and competent as fart as wagon guards went.  But they stood no chance against such experienced samurai and spell slingers.  Only one of the mounted guards escaped, and another was captured and Charmed by Mir, once she was released from the wagon.

The guard told an interesting story.  Buka was behind the kidnapping attempt all right.  He had done well for himself in a less lawful town like Ryoko Owari and had a private home to the north of town.  A very nice residence with a walled garden.  And more guards, of course.  Several more guards.  One didn’t make money in Ryoko Owari without gaining enemies.  And Buka had left very specific instructions on how to handle Mir.  She was to be disarmed, gold, items; everything put in a separate box and brought to him.

The group could have returned to Ryoko Owari and gotten on with the mission, but this was a matter of principle.  Attack someone in the group and you pay for it.  Mir was even planning to look up those cheap punks later for a little payback. But now the real question.  How to get close enough to get Buka without him running.  Their Charmed buddy was able to reveal there were probably six more guards at the estate.

Finally the plan was made.  Verick would use his amulet to look like one of the guards while others hide in the wagon for their chance to strike by surprise.  And Mir was back to being a prisoner, if only in name.  The trip to Buka’s estate took another hour and Verick whispered back to the others that there were only two guards out front.  Then he was off, leading a not really tied up Mir into Buka’s stately manor past the guards.

Buka wasn’t expecting trouble, as far as he knew everything was going according to plan, and his eyes positively lit up when he saw Mir brought into the room. “Wonderful!  Oh, she’s just perfect.” The pudgy man positively beamed.  “You may go.  I don’t wish to be disturbed for a while.”

Verick turned to go but only made it as far as the door before he drew his katana out in a flash and cut down the guard by the door.  Mir tosses off her bonds and gestured before shouting at Buka “Die!”  and with a strangled cry Buka fell back, laying still.

Hearing the disturbance inside, the group charged into battle.  Toshiro and Kaz ran inside to catch the guards who had been at the door.  More cautiously, Mindra summoned a brown bear inside the manor and let it run loose, though it never actually came near the battle.  Buka’s guards recovered from the surprise quickly and the battle turned more bloody.  Buka snapped back to surprised awareness after the Command Word had worn off and he was up with surprising speed, ready to flee.  But Mir tackled him down again and the two started wrestling, a situation that distracted Buka from his plans for escape.

While Mindra’s summoned brown bear chased servants out the back of the building the guards were trapped between Toshiro, Kaz, and Verick.  Finally they surrendered while Buka was still enjoying his wrestling with Mir and Verick came over to lay his katana’s edge on Buka’s back and ordered the stout fellow to give in.  

Buka had no choice but to surrender and then cravenly beg for mercy.  Mir questioned him, but there wasn’t really much worth learning.  No one had put him up to the kidnapping.  He worked for Yasuki Nobuko, but she didn’t know anything of his lustful obsession.  He had contacts and had checked around to see who might be willing to handle catching Mir and he had easily found some help.

While Buka as questioned, the others looked over the house.  It was more Luv Nest than vacation home.  Large amounts of wine and other luxury items.  And as Volar’s sharp elven eyes found, a secret room deeper in the house.  Recruiting Verick to open the door, they found a shrine to Mir filled with many items.  A rather scandalous painting of Mir, a book from the Western Kingdoms about the worship of the Oak Father, a scrap of cloth from Mir’s kimono, even a splinter of wood from Mir’s staff.  This was a very serious obsession indeed.  Volar is also pleased to discover a large pounce of koku, Rokugani gold coins with square holes through the middles.

Buka’s fate is left up to Mir, who was not in a merciful mood.  At least his end was fast, unlike the fate he had planned for Mir.  The guards are released after some debate.  They are pros, their meal ticket’s dead and there’s no money in revenge.  By the time they were done, it was getting into the evening and the group decided to wait until early the next morning before starting back for their confrontation with the Strong Arm Firemen.  It would be a two-hour ride so they’d have to leave early, but they could not miss that battle.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sorry for the short update, but the words aren't flowing too smoothly right now.  Rest assured though, the action is just about to start picking up.


----------



## volar

Ryoko Owari was a turning point for Volar. 
Though Volar professed to true neutrality he had a tendency towards chaos. 

With the various encounters and the 'Oh so Lawful' games and words of the Samurai over the travels Volar started filling confined by the Lawful environment. 

The pressure built up and Volar started slipping down the path of Chaos. Ryoko Owari was the path taken. Volar did many things that surprised the party as he broke out of the Lawful environment he was in. 

It was lots of fun. This is also the start of Volar's long term goals for his place in this strange land. 

[MetaNotes] 
The lawful structure of the place and watching the samarai players struggle with the Lawfulness made me the player twitch. I started doing more and more Chaotic things and determined with the DM I would slip to Chaotic Neutral. 

This is also when I started getting some new spells (from the gnome) and coming into power.

Long term goals were decided for Volar at this time as well. As initially Volar was running to this land because of enemies in the Realms (once I get the history retyped I will post it) his only long term plans were to outlive those that remembered him back in the realms. But now as he learned and watched this Lawful place he found a goal. He would become 'Great Uncle Volar' in the Toshiro household. He would easily outlive Toshiro and the person he would wed and would be able to influence the family from within. 

These plans have never come up as characters but as players we'd talked about it quite a bit.

[End MetaNotes]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Tonight's story reveals a darker side of me. Normally I am the sweet person that everyone thinks I am, who is only interested in heping others and teaching people about the Oak Father. But sometimes my darker side surfaces as in this case. 

Most people don't like being kidnapped. I am one of them. I was in a bad mood and the desire for revenge was quite strong. As an indication of this when I spoke the command word at Buka it would in hindsight have been beter to go with "Surrender" in hopes his guards might follow his example. Instead I shouted "Die" at him. While not as effective it certainly was more satisfying.

I had only once before killed in cold blood. The poor bloodspeaker who we found chasing after the Kuni Witchhunter. I had charmed him and gotten all the info we needed as well as some extra info on who and what the bloodspeaker are. It was important that my extra intrest was not revealed so I had to kill him before he mentioned this to anyone else. Tonight's killing was just as cold.

After capturing Buka the the others were more than willing to leave him alone with me and search the house. He grovelled for awhile but this soon turned irritating. I posed one question to him and if he didn't answer properly I knew his fate was sealed. "You have one chance, tell me why I should let you live?"

"I can give you lots of money" he replied.

"Sorry, we already have everything that is yours."

"It's not all here, but I can get it for you if you let me live."

"You had your chance, this is not about money."

I then took my knife to him and ended his pathetic life. I was being honest, it was not about money, I didn't care at all about that. It was about revenge and insuring that this never happened again. The guard I charmed we let live, while all the others were put to death. His life was spared only so that he could spread the word that I was not someone to be messed with and that next time no one would be spared. Buka had his chance, there was a right answer. The only answer that would have worked was that he loved me and would do anything for me. Without being certain of his motivations and loyalty I could not trust him not to do this again. 

Tommorow we would head back to Ryoko Owari so Verick could have his chalenge and Toshiro can fulfill whatever mission he is on. I am looking forward to it so that I can go hunting some more thugs. I am still irritated. Before that though we would spend the night at Buka's house. 

When I relayed to the others that Buka had said all of his money was not here they were disapointed that I had not learned its location before killing him. Volar was particularly distressed as he is always needing money for his scrolls. I decided to help him out, and prayed for a spell that evening that I knew about and felt confident that I was strong enough to use. Later that night I took a stroll and went to the room  where Buka's body lay and cast my spell. 

"Besides here, where is the majority of your wealth located at?"

The dead corpse moved, a voice cracking out from its lips, "At the bank in Ryoko Owari" 

I could sense there was still enough energy left to answer one more question, so I decided to help Toshiro out. "If you know where Kurocha is tell me?"

"I do not know." it replied and fell back lifeless. 

Knowing how the Rokuganis feel about messing with the dead I decided not to mention what I had done to any of the sammurai. I did reveal what I had done to Mindra and Volar though. Mindra said that he could have done that as well, and maybe even gotten another question in. Volar took note of the news about Buka fortune but gave no hint to what he would do about it. 

Tommorow will likely be busy so it was then time to get in as much sleep as possible.

Till next time, when hopefully I will be back to my brighter self.

Mir


----------



## Draken Korin

*Musings by Verick.*

Honestly, I should have killed Buka when I met him in Bugaisha. I should have known the little weasel would cause trouble later.

Anyway, Volar turned out to be much more of a force for chaos than I had previously expected, but I think I can stand against it. Living the life of my father is harder than I would have thought, but I see the good in the system, and the code.

The rest of the party was pretty much what I expected, but once I found out that Shigeto was only posing as a Lion, and had never held any honourable position in the clan, I knew what had to be done. So for me, Buka was a detour, the false Matsu was the one who really needed to be killed.

Verick

Afterword: Oooh, I almost forgot, that painting of Mir was something else. A fine imagination at work. As an homage to my previous life, I had to see that it wasn't lost. So I sent it, with a note, to someone in a position to make sure it was kept safe, and was appreciated....

V.


----------



## Black Omega

Well, no way to know Buka would come back to haunt the group.  And the group has let people go in the past and not come to regret it.   but alot came together for this encounter., including the group splitting up so when the punks got lucky they actually could kidnap Mir.

More chaos to come, though.


----------



## Black Omega

The group arrived in Ryoko Owari bright and early, and spoiling for a fight.  Mir was still in a bad mood over being kidnapped and the samurai had not really been presented with a challenge by the guards.  The Strong Arm Firemen had a reputation for being tough.  While under the rule of the Scorpion Clan, Ryoko Owari had long ago disbanded the official firefighting organization.  Local groups had popped up to take over this vital job, and over the years they not only became involved in less legal activities, but they often had to fight each other to maintain their ‘turf’.

When the group arrived at the HQ of the Strong Arm Firemen there were already a good number of people waiting in the area to watch the fight.  No small number of those wore the red kimono of the Fire Eaters.  Despite the public nature of the challenge, the purple plumes of the Thunderguard were notable by their absence.  

When the group has dismounted and walked over to a spot across the street from the HQ of the Firemen.  They were not left waiting long, either.  ‘Matsu’ Shigeto marched out, with six tough looking guards in partial armor.  Also with him were two unarmed, unarmored men, one with the red cloth of the Strong Arm Firemen, the other dressed in loose blue pants, a mask obscuring his face.  Water themed tattoos decorated his entire upper body.

“You should have accepted my deal, Verick-san!”  Shigeto yelled out “I tried to be reasonable but you just wouldn’t listen!  It’s a sad day when Lion must fight Lion, but you have brought it on yourself and I…”

“Shut up and fight!”  Verick cut him off, charging the mass of Strong Arm Firemen, his katana slashing at the startled Shigeto but missing.

Volar sighed as he watched this and Toshiro looked over “Weren’t we going to let them come to us?”

But Shigeto’s long-winded pomposity had overcome Verick’s patience and the battle was on.  Kaz and Toshiro had to run forward to keep Verick from being totally surrounded.  The Fireman Shugenja summoned an earth elemental, which Mindra countered with a Dire Ape of his own.  As savage animal clashed with moving earth and stone, the blue clad Shugenja uttered a spell and smashed his foot against the ground, a shockwave spreading, rippling under the group though only Toshiro actually fell down.

Kaz hacked his way determinedly to Verick but was stopped short and surrounded by four of the firemen and attacked from all sides.  By the time Toshiro rose, the other two firemen were on him, and one of their heavy swords staggered Toshiro with a critical blow.

Verick took a hit from the faux Lion and was forced to retreat to Mir for healing while Mindra covered his strategic repositioning by rocking Shigeto with an Ancestral Vengeance.  Hasted now, Volar blurred into action.  An ice dome was slapped down over the Fireman Shugenja and one of the thugs next to Toshiro.  Then a Stinking Cloud billowed up from the ground, overwhelming the other fireman thug on Toshiro and barely missing the burly Crab.  Though the effect was unintended, it also cleared out an area of the crowd watching, as some collapsed and more run from the mist’s stench.

Stone and earth flew through the air as the giant ape gouged his claws into the elemental.  But he was suffering as well, the hammer like blows of those stony fists leaving the ape’s face bloody, one eye swollen shut.  Mir’s sleep spell on the firemen around Kaz failed.  Shigeto chased Verick but the Lion Cub whirled suddenly, catching Shigeto perfectly and flashing through his throat, blood spurting through the air.  But a chanting near Shigeto preceded his wounds healing, even as Mindra healed Verick’s wounds.

Mir prepared her familiar with a silence and invisibility purge and sicced Thrush on the invisible Shugenja, ready for him this time.  

The Fireman Shugenja freed himself from the dome of ice easily, burning through it with sheets of flame from his hands.  The revolting stink of the cloud in the area didn’t overcome him but he did have to circle around the HQ, removing himself from the battle for several crucial seconds.

“Isn’t that kind of strange?  Firemen that have a Fire Shugenja working for them?”  Toshiro commented while hacking down one of the firemen around him.

 “Maybe...he...started the fires...they stop!  Now fight!”  Kaz replied from 20 feet away, ducking under a slash from one of the four men around him, and then coming up with a drawing stroke that opened up the firemen directly in front of him.

A Hold Person from Mir stopped another of the men around Kaz, while her Thrush flew back and forth over the battlefield, now and then pausing as the tattooed shugenja popped into view, forcing to run to another spot to go invisible again.  And always he returned to Shigeto to heal him up.

One after another, Kaz fought his way through the firemen around him, until they were all dead.  Though he didn’t have a chance to join up with Toshiro.  The Fire Shugenja had appeared around the corner of the HQ and immediately summoned another Earth Elemental to hammer Kaz.  The Dire Ape and Earth Elemental pounded away on each other, until finally a rending slash of the Ape’s claws ripping the stone creature into gravel.  Then a bolt of electricity crackled over the area, striking down the ape as well as the last thug fighting against Toshiro.  Volar wasn’t always so careful with spells when the ally was a summoned beast.

The tide had turned against Shigeto though, and it went even worse when Volar turned Verick invisible.  Toshiro circle around to cut off Shigeto if he tried to flee while Verick invisibly tormented the fake Lion with fast strikes and retreats.  Kaz was slugging it out with the Stone elemental and holding his own, but that could not last.  The invisible Shugenja chanted a spell and Kaz suddenly felt his thoughts racing, his intelligence growing by leaps and bounds.  Ideas and concepts that hade given him trouble for years were suddenly so clear. The fact he barely had the strength to lift his sword didn’t seem all that significant.

As soon as Kaz said “This is a truly astounding turn of events.”  Volar and Mindra knew something was wrong, and Mindra went to help the Crab, who was now having no trouble anticipating the rock creatures clumsy attacks.  It was in hurting the creature that he was coming up short.

Driven to distraction by Verick’s sneaky attacks, Shigeto finally turned on the only target he could see.  “Come out and face me like a samurai!  Don’t hide yourself like a coward!”  Shigeto shouted out before missing an attack on Mir, an unarmed, unarmored girl.  A brave man indeed.  Shigeto didn’t last long after that, Verick’s precise strikes cutting down the fake Lion while Volar cast a web that cut off the two Shugenja from the battle.  Wisely, the two fled, leaving the battlefield to the group.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Only now were the Thunderguards showing up on the scene.  No doubt, the position of guard in Ryoko Owari appealed to the cautious type of man who was most interested in living to collect that pension.  Toshiro, Kaz and Verick all made their statements to the Thunderguards, all referring to Shigeto’s previous clumsy attempt on their lives and describing what happened in the battle.  Once the statements were done, the Thrush that had been perched on Verick’s shoulder flew away and before everyone present Verick suddenly vanished, as he passed out of the area of the thrush’s invisibility purge.

The Headquarters of the Strong Arm Firemen was a three level building and while others distracted the guards, Verick snuck into the building for a look around.  The first floor was pretty plain, a large common area with postings of what businesses were in good standing and what businesses should not be protected.  Predictably enough, very few businesses were on the unprotected list.  The upper floor led Verick to a strongly bolted door.  But first Verick took a moment to search Shigeto’s personal rooms, finding a secret compartment containing the manual ‘Dueling Secrets of the Crane’ as well as a stash of gold.

Verick managed to pick the lock to the heavily reinforced door and inside he found boxes of gold.  Boxes and boxes of gold.  Far more than he could possibly remove himself, even if he wished to.  But his escape was soon blocked by Thunderguards moving in to take possession of the building.

Two guards were immediately posted to the strong room door while others spread out through the area.  Under the guise of searching for the invisible Shugenja,  the others in the group managed to bully their way inside.  The Thunderguard rank and file were not samurai and were reluctant to try to face down Toshiro.  While Mindra, Toshiro and Kaz went up to the top level to search, Mir and Volar managed to create a distraction while looking around.  Enough for Verick to slip out without being caught. The guards did notice the door move, but Mir and Volar were quick to bring up the idea the place might be haunted, as well as a reminder of the other invisible people.  This went well enough until a voice was heard downstairs “What the hell is going on around here?  Why is this area not secured?”

Stomping up the stairs was a Thunderguard in full armor and insignia.  His glare snapped the guards back to attention at their posts and then he turned his attention to Volar and Mir.  The conversation did not go well.  At first he wanted them out of the building NOW.  But once they started suggesting they didn’t trust the Thunderguard not to steal from the place, the man grew very calm indeed.  His hand resting lightly on the hilt of his katana as he stated ‘I am Shinjo Dairu, Commander of the Thunderguard.  You will tell me who you are.  NOW.”

The icy anger of his reaction surprised Volar and Mir a little. They had always been careful in the past not to get into this situation with a samurai.  Luckily in this case, Dairu knew they were with Toshiro, once they introduced themselves.  Giving orders to the guards to make sure the elf and the woman did not leave, Dairu stalked upstairs to find Toshiro.

He found Toshiro checking out a hatch on the ceiling “I think someone just went up this way.”  He commented before Dairu grabbed his attention.

The conversation was blunt and to the point.  This time, because Toshiro’s ‘friends’ were strangers, Dairu would give them a pass.  But Toshiro had better let his friends know if they again failed to show him respect, he would simply kill them.  Toshiro did bring up his own troubles and concerns with the guards, but more carefully and Dairu did at least listen to him.  Dairu said he would look into it, but reminded Toshiro to talk to his friends.  It may very well save their lives.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Outside, it was some time before Verick rejoined the group.  He had run far from the scene before the invisibility ran out.  Then with more natural stealth and cunning, he had donated the gold stolen to a local orphanage.  

Kaz was ready to talk to the rest.  With a gleam in his eyes Kaz said happily ‘I’ve got it!  I know exactly where Kurocha must be hiding.  Remember, he’s the reason why we are here.  I’ve been thinking about it and I have a good guess what he’s even hiding.  And where!  It’s all so simply, I can’t believe I didn’t see it before.  It’s…um...” Kaz got a puzzled look on his face then sighed, “Damn I need a drink.  What was I saying?  It’s all…blurry.”  The spell that switched Kaz’s strength and intellect had worn off at just the wrong time.

Volar and Mir weren’t happy with the encounter with Dairu.  “Looking into it probably just means it’ll be forgotten.”

“I doubt it.”  Toshiro chimed in “It’s like any close group.  Against all outsiders you stand up for your own.  But I’ll bet behind the scenes heads will roll.”

Before the group could leave the area, three Thunderguards approached them.  The lead introduced himself “Hello, I’m Shinjo Toru.  These two guards are under my command.  We’re going to be your guides while you are in the city.  I know you’ve had some troubles previously.  Don’t worry about it.  I’m Shinjo Dairu-sama’s nephew.  You can trust me.”

That didn’t encourage everyone but it was a good as they were going to get.  By then it was lunch time and after a brief stop for noodles and sake, the group was ready.  They had only one clue left they thought was worth chasing.  The torturer had said Kurocha was related to a Shosuro from the past, who was now a ghost in an older temple to Shosuro.  They had nothing to lose checking this out…

Next!  Ninja Cadets and Ghosts!


----------



## Black Omega

Daikoku’s Shadow was easy to find.  The Temple complex for Ryoko Owari was dominated by the golden
Temple to Daikoku, the Fortune of Wealth.  Rokugan might be the land of a Thousand Gods, but in Ryoko Owari the only god is money and they are upfront about that.  That the Scorpion had founded and for centuries ruled the city was also obvious in the temple complex, with a large temple to Bayushi, the Kami who founded the Scorpion Clan as well as two temples to Shosuro, founder of the sneakiest family in the Empire.

The group was looking for the older Temple of Shosuro though.  According to the guards, the temple was haunted by the spirit of a Shosuro samurai who had committed seppuku at the Temple years ago when accused of betraying the Scorpion Clan.  He had insisted until the end that he was innocent, and he would not rest until the true traitor was found.  Since then his spirit had haunted the temple.  Finally a second temple was built, and now only a few old monks are left maintaining the older temple.

Toshiro asked the Thunderguards to wait just outside the temple grounds while the others went inside.  Just keep an eye out for anyone trying to sneak out of the temple ground.  Toshiro and friends would handle the rest.

It wasn’t quite that simple though.  The grounds of the old Temple of Shosuro were overgrown, the paths only partially clear thanks to all over overgrown plants and vines.  Large oak trees lined the paths.  There were some signs that work was done occasionally to keep the weeds in check, but they were slowly losing the war with the weeds.

Focused on the vine-covered temple, the group was taken off guard by a sudden volley of arrows from the trees on either side.  Only Mindra and Mir were struck, Mir suddenly feeling dizzy as the poison took effect, weakening her.  Once the ambushers hiding places were revealed the group could see the ninja up in the trees, figures in the obvious black pajamas, only half hidden now by carefully prepared blinds.  

The samurai moved quickly, wasting no time as…they ran away, racing toward the temple and getting out of the crossfire, then pausing to fire arrows back at the ninja.  Left on their own, Mindra, Mir and Volar were surprised by the sudden retreat.  No more surprised than the ninja, though.    Half the ninja kept firing arrows as the other half dropped from the trees, kama and swords drawn.  Except for one hapless figure in black pajamas who fell with a graceless thump.  There was a *poof* of something breaking and he was left coughing and blinded.  

The fight simply deteriorated from there.  Mir cast a Hold Person on another ninja still in a tree and he fell out, landing with a painful sounding CRACK.  Verick charged forward to engage those ninja who can come to the ground while Mindra ‘Held’ another of the robed figures.  Kaz and Toshiro fired volleys of arrows that killed to more and finally wanting, to find out what this was all about, Mir managed to ‘Charm’ one.

With the group firmly in control, a whistling sound was suddenly heard and arrows flew from another concealed spot, killing the Charmed ninja then the one frozen by Mindra’s spell, as two others fled quickly, fading away stealthily.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“What the hell was that all about?”  Toshiro growled as the attackers fled.

Poking around the bodies left behind, Volar shook his head “Their equipment is nothing special.  Average bows.  Arrows.  Eggshell bombs that burst apart far to easily.  Not a single item is finely made, let alone magical.”

“There was something different about the guy firing the arrows at the end as well.”  Verick called out from near the gate ‘I tried chasing him down but he vanished.  Some type of dark gray ninja outfit.  He made sure we didn’t get any prisoners.”

“Pretty sad ninja.  I’m insulted if this is the best they could send against us.”  Mir frowned.

“I don’t think they were sent against us.  How could they know we were coming here?  They must have been waiting here on whoever came along and we were simply the lucky ones…”  Volar said thoughtfully.

Pressing on, the ground found the entrance to the temple.  A rectangle of yellow paper was hanging over the entrance, red ink spelling out some type of magic Volar could identify as abjuration.  Some type of warding.  Verick checked the entrance cautiously and was finally satisfied that the warding was not against anything physical.  The temple was silent and rundown.  The inner courtyard was overgrown with ivy and now and then the singing of birds could be heard in the rafters overhead.

Off to one side three elderly monks were found, tied up and gagged securely.  And close by was one other prisoner.  Bound hand and foot.  From the look on his face he had died in agonizing pain, but there was no mark left on his body.  Toshiro quickly helped the bound monks.  And as the first was ungagged he was able to confirm their worst suspicions.  The dead man was the one they had been looking for.  Kurocha.

[DM Note:  So hard to get back writing after a break.  So bear with me on this.  There’s plenty of action still to come.  Secrets to be revealed, death, destruction and the start of trouble that would haunt the group for months to come!]


----------



## Ancalagon

You mean the man they spent so long looking for is dead!  Ah dang...

Keep writing, and we will keep reading 

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *You mean the man they spent so long looking for is dead!  Ah dang...*




Funny how things work out.  If by coincidence certain attacks had not delayed the PC's for over a day while they dealt with those situations (Kidnapping, Buka, Firemen) they might have arrived in time.

*



			Keep writing, and we will keep reading 

Click to expand...


*More onm the way a little later.


----------



## Black Omega

The group freed the aged monks and made sure they were ok before they started to search.  Toshiro, Kaz and Verick started looking around the area for any clues while Mir got the monk’s story.  They were all retired Shosuro samurai, far past their fighting days, and now spending their last few years studying the way of Shinsei and caring for the old Temple of Shosuro.  The ghost haunting the temple had not helped them, and they believe the wards were placed specifically to stop it from interfering.

Kurocha had come to them for help in hiding and as he was a former Shosuro, they felt it was their obligation to do so without asking questions.  He had been giving a room to use while he waited.  They didn’t know exactly who had invaded the temple.  Whoever it was, they were very stealthy.  None of the monks had known anything was wrong until each felt a blade at his throat and were blind folded before being bound.  Someone was being very careful.

Kurocha did resist his questioning under physical duress magnificently.  Far from being silent his stories grew more and more elaborate as the questioning went on.  If everything he claimed was to be believed, he was working for not only the deceased Emperor, but also the Champions of the Scorpion and Unicorn clans as well.  

“His final words were a haiku.”  Explained one of the monks.

_Secrets are Precious
Twelve Jewels for Twelve Hours
All Lost in Mire_

“He was a true Shosuro and Scorpion.  He’ll surely be reborn as a samurai.”  The monk finished.

The group pondered exactly what that meant for a time before Volar took Mindra and Mir aside to plot.  He had an idea but it required Mindra to prepare a certain spell the next morning.  And for the samurai and monks to give them a little time alone with the body.  Mir explained it as a foreign ritual for contacting the spirits of an area.  The monks agreed, though after it was done they wished to see the body was properly treated.  Verick was more suspicious of what they might be up to but wasn’t troubled over it so he kept his suspicions to himself.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group slept over in the temple that night, finishing their healing up from the damage inflicted by the ninja cadets, save for the weakness still afflicting Mir from that poison.  The next morning, Mindra worked up some questions with Volar and Mir, then he began his chanting.  Low grunts and high pitched monkey shrieks rising to a crescendo when the spell partially animated the dead body of Kurocha.

“What would you ask of me…”  the corpse hissed softly.

“What were you going to give the person who..gave you this pass phrase…ASIDE from the return code phrase?”  Mindra asked, almost stumbling over the phrasing.

“Jewels holding information.”  The corpse moaned quietly.

“Who killed you?”  Mindra went on, to the point.

“The Golden Scorpion.”  Kurocha’s dead voice intoned, then the corpse went still once again.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro and Kaz had heard of the Golden Scorpion, an honorable samurai with a fierce reputation as a fighter.  A Bayushi born of a political marriage between samurai of the Lion and Scorpion clans.  The toughest challenge they’ve encountered since coming to Ryoko Owari.  

The group wasn’t exactly certain where to find the jewels, though.  They agreed twelve jewels almost certainly referred to  one of Agnar Glitterune’s golden clocks.  Volar and Verick thought ‘mire’ could easily refer to the district outside the city walls where the Eta lived, but others weren’t so sure.  Finally they decided to cast their Fortune Coins and use the augery from that.  The question:  “Will going to Agnar’s place first give a good result in finding what Kurocha has hidden?”  The coins were cast and the magic activated.  The answer was clear.  ‘Weal and Woe’.  Good and bad.  

‘Well, at least going there first will help a little.  We’ll deal with the rest later.”  Toshiro decided.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Agnar was perfectly pleased to see the group again, inviting them in for tea and breakfast.  Certainly his clocks do often have hidden compartments.  It’s Ryoko Owari, City of Secrets.  Even unimportant people have secrets and hidden compartments and doors are popular.  Agnar did reluctantly confirm he had sold Itoshi, the Eta torturer, a clock with such a compartment.  Though he was clear.

“I’m only telling you this because I’m sorry about Kurocha’s death and I hope you can avenge him.  Itoshi is on the lower scale even of the Eta.  Someone of his class owning such an item would be frowned upon by local samurai.  So please don’t tell anyone else.”  Agnar cautioned.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group passed through the Smoking Gate, the stale smoke from the nightly opium addicts lingering in the air still.  Verick decided to wait back at the gate and keep watch to make sure no one followed the group to Itoshi’s.  The group walked on through the neat, clean, but otherwise utterly non-descript village where the Eta lived. It was very quiet indeed, most no doubt already gone to their daily duties.  Kaz and Toshiro decided to wait outside with their Thunderguard 'escort' as Volar, Mir, Mindra and Yukiyo went in to speak with Itoshi.  Surprisingly, the emaciated torturer was still at home.

Though somewhat surprised, Itoshi finally invited them inside.  He offered tea and after a glance over Volar’s woodsy green outfit, and the flowers in his hair, wondered if the elf would prefer flowers for his morning brunch?  His offers were politely refused.  Itoshi was unable to help the group though.  He very hesitantly admitted he did have such a clock.  But he didn’t use the compartment.  And certainly Kurocha would not have known about it.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meanwhile, back at the Smoking Gate, Verick suddenly had a thought.  Kurocha was tortured for information, by an expect.  Someone who barely left a mark.  What if it was Itoshi?  Then the others had walked into a trap!  The bored guards at the gate looked on as Verick suddenly took off, pushing his horse quickly into a gallop as he tried desperately to get to his friends before the trouble started.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As Itoshi answered their questions in his halting way of speaking, Volar was growing suspicious.  Last time, Itoshi had not been taken in by his nancing elf outfit.  Volar chatted for a moment with Mir and elvish and noticed Itoshi seemed to be listening in on the conversation, though previously he had not known Elvish.

His suspicions growing, Volar started to guide the conversation to their previous visit, intentionally asking about things they had spoken of previously without giving away what the actual topic had been.  Putting the increasing anxious torturer more on the spot with questions he could not seem to answer.  Until finally Itoshi stood and aside clearly “My, it’s a sunny day out.”

In a flash, the door to the back was yanked open.  Arrows flew fast, two of them hitting Mindra, who felt the poison searing through his blood, weakening him.  Volar was hit by an arrow as well, and then silence fell over the entire room as a shugenja in full armor bearing the colors of the Scorpion clan, cast silence on a small statue and tossed it into the room.  Last of all, a monk in Scorpion red and black, tumbled into the room, her long black hair flowing to follow her moves, a fast kick rocking Mir before she could react.

To escape the area of silence, Volar and Mindra retreated immediately out the door as Yukiyo picked up the statue and tried tossing it back across the room.  Then Yukiyo retreated as well.  Face to face with the monk, Mir tried to focus her thoughts.  But she wasn’t fast enough.  Concentrating intensely, the monk struck Mir between the eyes, stunning her with the first blow.  Then she followed up with a vicious kick to Mir’s body, half doubling over the young Aasimar before she finished by wrapping her forearms on either side of Mir’s neck.  There was a sickening *CRACK* as she twisted, then released to allow Mir’s body to fall limp to the floor.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Outside, Toshiro and Kaz were drawing their katana as Mir’s thrush familiar chattered frantically “Mir’s in trouble, you have to hurry Mir’s in trouble you have..tweet!  Tweetweet! Tweeeeet!”

“That can’t be a good sign.”  Volar thought grimly.

[GM Note:  Considerable bad luck and planning there.  Everyone else took their action to retreat, leaving Mir alone in the room.  Mir refocused in the hope she’d be going before the ambushers the next round, but the monk was still faster.  Add in the group forgetting to heal the Con damage from the poison in the Ninja Cadet ambush.  And I rolled very well for damage.  Ouch.]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Its so very dark, but peacefull. I sense the Oak Father is close. If I only knew what to do or where to go. Is that a light I see in the distance.


----------



## Black Omega

The bowman fired again, wounding Mindra, even as the monkey cast Bull’s Strength on Toshiro.  The heavily armored female Shugenja stepped forward, her chanting whipping up a whirlwind that tore along a column, engulfing Mindra, Volar and Toshiro, battering them with the sheer force of the winds and blinding Toshiro.

Yukiyo fired back; scoring a hit on the Scorpion bowman before a now hasted Volar zoomed back into the room, a package in one hand.  To the surprise of all, the elf hurled the package at the shugenja, scoring a hit.  The contents of the tangle foot bag splattered over her armor, slowing her down.  Just what Volar wanted.  What lightning speed he whipped out a flask of Alchemist’s Fire from his handy haversack and threw it at the glued shugenja.  However, the flask missed its target, splashing fire along the back wall of the room.

With Toshiro blinded for the moment, the Shinjo Toru led the other two Thunderguards into the room, one charging at the Shugenja while the other followed him against the Monk.  Yukiyo continued to steadily plink away at the Monk, though over half the near hits were deflected.  Mindra summoned up a Dire Ape to help in front, while Volar matched with a Celestial Lion.

Even with the room getting crowded and the action hotter, the Scorpion monk remained cool.  Focusing, she drew upon her connection to the Void to aid her defense, then she struck, balancing on one leg as hammer like kicks pounded the body, then the face, sending the Thunderguard flying back against the wall, then slumping down in a bloody mess.  She took a bloody rake from the Celestial Lion’s claws before a stunning fist rocked the creature.  Stunned for a moment, the lion was helpless as the monk grabbed onto it’s mane and drove three fast knees into it’s face, celestial teeth flying as the lion was finished off.

But Toshiro was ready now, charging in with katana at ready to engage her.  Meanwhile, the Dire Ape had blocked off the doorway the bowman was firing through, though he only had time for a couple of swipes before falling, filled with poisoned arrows.  But he had bought enough time.  The Thunderguard had kept the shugenja busy while Volar prepared, unleashing his Elven wizardry on the shugenja and turning her…into a cute little puppy.  

Already slimed by the tangle foot, the puppy raced out of the house as fast as it could manage.  Not that it got far.  Yukiyo started firing arrows into the dog while the Thunderguard chased her out into the street, hacking away with his katana.  In what must have been quite a sight for those watching from the other houses, the poor puppy was hammered relentlessly, until Volar finally put it out of it’s misery with a magic missile.

By this time Verick had arrived, jumping off his horse and racing into the house, quickly drawing his two swords as he leapt in to take over where the Dire Ape had left off, face to face with the bowman, who by now had taken out a kusari-gama.  

While Toshiro was fighting it out with the monk and holding his own, Verick scored a bloody hit on the masked man with the kusari-gama.  The man retreated and Verick chased, only to come face to face with not only his opponent, but a imposing figure in gold and red armor.  The Golden Scorpion.

Volar had decided to take a more active role in the battle by this point, casting a polymorph that changed him into a frightening monster, an Annis Hag.  Seeing the reaction around him to this monsterous form, he quickly turned himself invisible as well.

[GM Note:  Volar learned a valuable lesson in this battle.  Invisibility first, then look like a monster.]

By this time Toshiro had gotten the better of the monk, shrugging off her blows thanks to Mindra’s healing, then slashing back with powerful, two handed cuts.  She dodged back toward the door but Volar stepped in, a burst of glowing missiles shooting from a spot in thin air to strike her down.  Meanwhile, the shady Itoshi had shut the door behind Verick while the Golden Scorpion looked the young man over.  “We’re only here to recover something stolen from our clan.  We’re leaving now.  Stand down and the fight can end now.”

Verick was probably the wrong one to do the talking for the group, however.  With a loud cry he attacked, but after cutting down the Thunderguard who had followed him, the Kusari-gama man moved to flank Verick with the Golden Scorpion and Lion Cub blood was soon spattering over the walls.  

Toshiro came up, getting a running start before crashing through the door, just as Verick was cut down.  Mindra had been turned invisible by Volar and scampered forward to heal the fallen Lion as Toshiro cut down the fake Itoshi and continued on after the retreating Golden Scorpion and ninja.  

Left behind in the fight, Yukiyo took this chance with the fire quickly spreading, to grab Mir’s body and stuff it into her Furoshiki bag then glanced around to see if Itoshi’s living room had anything worth lifting.   Monsterous and invisible, Volar ran around the side of the house, cutting off the Golden Scorpion while a partial healed Verick staggered  up and after him as well.  The kusari-gama man took the easy way out with Toshiro, tossing some type of flash pullet in his face, blinding Toshiro again, then attacking with lethal precision that staggered the powerful Crab.

A single  stroke by the Golden Scorpion’s katana sent Verick down in a bloody heap again but Mindra was right on the spot with healing again while Volar tried to grapple the Golden Scorpion, then brought up an illusion of a stone wall to block their escape.

Shinjo Toru, the last surviving Thunderguard, jumped in front of Toshiro, taking the pressure off him while exchanging strikes with the kusari-gama wielding ninja and coming out the worse for it.  But that gave Toshiro the time needed to recover.  A measured cut splashed blood over the ninja’s light armor, then a perfectly timed slash took the man’s head off with one stroke.

Seeing his partner’s death and trapped between Verick and the stone wall, knowing there were others around that were invisible, the Golden Scorpion paused, muttering what might have been a soft prayer.  Then attacked again, sparks flashing as his sword intercepted Verick’s.  A fast second strike almost put Verick down again, but the Lion twisted away from the cut just enough.  Before the Golden Scorpion could recover, Verick slashed him across the belly.  Then a sudden rain of Volar’s magical bolts slammed into the Scorpion’s golden mask, finishing him off.

The group was left bloody and battered, but they were the last one’s standing.  Well, most of them were….

[GM Note:  This battle also started a little debate with my group.  Mir’s player thought I might be going a little easy by not simply killing Verick while he was down.  I can see the point there, a little.  Verick had been down twice and popped back up again.  I’ve never made a habit of ‘making sure’, though.  And neither has the group.  So at least for now I’m not changing this.  Though if it comes up again…]


----------



## Black Omega

In the aftermath of the battle, Mindra remained invisible while healing everyone.  Volar remained invisible as well, checking the area out before the cautious elf was ready to admit the battle was finished.  Toshiro went into the burning house to look for Itoshi.  Verick checked the body of the Golden Scorpion, recovering a pouch of gems, some of which were obviously pried from golden fittings.  Once that was done he stood guard over the body of the Golden Scorpion, making sure it was properly treated and nothing was taken.  Even though Volar did try to tempt him by commenting that the Golden Scorpion’s mask, armor and weapons were all magical.

Not everyone was so careful, though.  Yukiyo retreated from the burning house after deciding there was nothing of Itoshi’s worth looting.  Then she remembered the Scorpion shugenja.  The body had returned to normal once the puppy was killed and the vividly red and black armor was obviously of fine quality.  Dragging the dead lady off to the shadows, Yukiyo quickly stripped the body, tucking the gold and armor away into her magical bag.

Mindra also made good use of his invisibility, a quiet detect magic revealing the Kusari-gama of the ninja was magical, as was a box tucked inside his armor.  Gold was also ‘recovered’ from the body.  The monk had been left inside the burning house.

Making his way into the burning building, Toshiro found Itoshi bound to a table in a room off to the side.  The thin man was very weak, but alive and Toshiro wasted no time cutting him free of the bonds and helping him outside.

Toshiro and the others also thanked Shinjo Toru for his help in the fight.  As much as they had trouble with the Thunderguard previously, they had to admit Toru had laid it all on the line for them.  Firemen soon arrived to help fight the fire before it spread.  Additional Thunderguards were summoned to secure the situation, and Verick made very sure the body of the Golden Scorpion was treated with all the respect due an honorable samurai.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Volar confirmed the jewels Verick had recovered were magical, though he could only guess at the spell.  Even so, the Scorpions had obviously thought the information could be hidden on them.  So Toshiro took the jewels and kept them well hidden so he could take them back to Lord Jyaku.

Mir was ‘in seclusion’ during this period, suffering the aftereffects of some terribly debilitating Scorpion poison.  In fact, Volar, Yukiyo, and Mindra were conferring over what could be done.  Mindra felt he could restore Mir to life, though he would need time communing with the spirits before he would know the spell needed.  Until he had the free time to train, he had another spell that could partially revive Mir.  It would trap her for a week in a place between true life and death.  Yukiyo volunteered to look after Mir during this period.  Mir would be aware, after a sort.  But sluggish and easily confused.  This would allow them to get her back to Bugaisha so Mindra could do his training with the spirits and revive her fully.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the meantime there were a few last minute things to do before the group could leave Bugaisha.  Toshiro, Kaz, Verick and his Sensei all got to have dinner again with the Lord of the city.  They also found out Shinjo Toru was being promoted to full officer, thanks to a recent opening in the ranks.  Toshiro took this as confirmation that heads had indeed rolled behind the scenes.  And with Toru getting a good report, his uncle could promote him without it looking like nepotism.

Volar, Verick and Mindra also followed up with Agnar Glitterune about a project they wished kept secret.  A special golden clock for Toshiro’s wedding.  They wanted to get this underway well in advance so they could surprise Toshiro later.  Agnar took down notes on what they wanted.  A golden clock with little figures that would come out every hour.  One was to be Toshiro carrying a katana.  The other was to be O-Hisa, Volar made this easy by producing a illusion of the Unicorn girl so Agnar could get her appearance down.  O-Hisa’s figure would appear with a large war hammer.  Every hour the figures would come out, have a little mock battle that ended with a kiss.

Yukiyo snuck out to do some work of her own.  Working with Mindra, she’d opened the magical box and found it contained a set of enchanted brushes and inks for calligraphy, that could also work well with her forgery skills.  Mindra had given the kusari-gama to Verick as a present without revealing where the weapon had come from.  Finally, with some work Yukiyo found a shady merchant willing to buy the heavy Scorpion armor, and for a good price.

Verick had a secret project of his own.  He got in touch with Agnar on his own for a special project.  A clock for a certain Phoenix Lady he had competed against at the Topaz Championships.  He’d be in touch to work on the details later, for now he was getting the ball rolling with a downpayment and working up some ideas on how it should look.

Volar had one little hidden project as well.  Using the knowledge gained from Buka during the Speak with Dead spell Mindra had cast as well as his own magical investigations, he found a way around the magical safeguards at the Golden Carp bank in the merchant sector.  A way to look like Buka without using illusionary magic.  He had previously popped around to visit the shady merchant, Whisper, to keep the word out that Buka was alive and hiding.  Then he visited the bank Polymorphed to look like the pudgy fellow.  Magical auras were no unusual thing in Ryoko Owari for one who was looking.  As long as it wasn’t an illusion, the bank security didn’t seem to concerned.  Volar knew from past experience, Shugenja didn’t have much experience with spells like Polymorph.  Appearing as Buka, he withdrew 10,000 koku from the man’s account.  Then on his way out of the bank, he used a smoke pellet to create a cloud of smoke, while he changed to look like a ninja, then disappeared suddenly and ran like hell before anyone could react.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Later that day, the group left for Bugaisha, just as word of the daring, mysterious robbery was spreading.  It was a two-week ride back to Bugaisha.  During that period the gaijin in the group, with Yukiyo’s help, maintained the illusion that Mir was simply badly ill.  Unlike the patrols they had encountered previously, the group now saw large groups of samurai on the move, heading to the east.  

The group passed by Mir’s Grove on the way in, Cracked Nut offering a cheerful wave as they passed.  They didn’t want to pause, Volar would have to have a chat with him later about Mir’s condition and make sure there would be no trouble.

Bugaisha was undergoing some repairs to the wall when the group arrived, and they soon learned why.  During their two month absence, there had been an attack by Hordeland nomads that was driven off only after a full month of fighting.  While Lord Jyaku had led a mobile force attacking the rear, Shinjo O-Hisa and Shinjo Yuji had been left in charge of the defense of Bugaisha and it’s surrounding villages.   They had distinguished themselves, with O-Hisa killing a Hordeland chieftain in battle.  

Reporting in to Lord Jyaku, he accepted the jewels, confirming that they were indeed what he had been waiting for.  He would examine them later to find out what had been so important it cost Kurocha his life.


----------



## Black Omega

Mir spent a rough week in seclusion with her companions, especially Yukiyo, looking after her, until Mindra had finished his communing with the spirits.  When he was ready he began the ritual, a mix of monkey chanting and sweeping gestures that summoned the spirit of Mir back into her body.  Mir had only the slightest idea of what had happened since her ‘poisoning’.   If there was anyone with the suspicion that Mir’s seclusion had been a lie to cover something less acceptable, they did not care to speak out against the people who had saved the life of Lord Jyaku’s daughter.

Lord Jyaku invited the group to dinner that evening for more official thanks for their loyal and dedicated service.  During the pleasant conversation during dinner, Lord Jyaku also assured Toshiro that the negotiations to formally arrange his wedding were coming along well.  “In truth, we’d probably already have finished, but I’m enjoying a chance to match up against your father again, even if it’s with words instead of steel.”  Toshiro agreed his father was probably enjoying the challenge as well.

After the dinner was complete, Lord Jyaku had gifts to present to the group.  “Service is properly rendered because of duty or honor, rather than expectation of rewards.  But it’s a very pleasant part of being a Lord that you are allowed to reward those who have served well.”

Toshiro was presented with a black mempo, a armored mark that would fit into his helmet, that would make him proof against the fear effects of many Shadowlands creatures.  Kaz received a kimono sash, an obi that would make the tough Crab even stronger.  Akodo Verick also got an obi, golden in color, a gift received by Lord Jyaku some time ago from a friend in the Lion clan.  The obi would allow Verick to see with catlike clarity at night.  Yukiyo received magically enhanced arrows.  Volar was given an amulet in leaf green that would make the elf’s keen intelligence even sharper.  Mindra similarly got an amulet that would add to the Vanara’s insight and wisdom.  And finally, Mir received hairpins in gold and purple that enhanced her charisma even more.

[DM Note:  I’m sure there is a better term than hairpins, since they are more hair spears, but for the life of me I can’t think of the proper term.  And I’m sure the choice of gifts has nothing to do with Verick making sure Buka’s highly suggestive painting of Mir was sent to Lord Jyaku.]

Lord Jyaku did have one bit of bad news for the group as well.  The shape shifting girl they had captured during the battle to save O-Hisa had escaped from her captivity in the temple.  The exact means were unknown, but she was a master of disguise and illusions and it was suspected Nagatori had given her a very good idea of even the secret ways of the temple.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Several weeks passed as the group settled into their normal routine and news trickled in from the rest of the empire.  With the death of the Splendid Emperor and the disappearance of his wife, there is confusion over who will take the throne.  In the meantime, clans have taken this as their chance to redress old grievances.  Forced from their mountains by volcanoes and earthquakes, the Dragon Clan has invaded the lands of the Phoenix, defeating them and capturing the Ki-Rin Shrine.  Despite the Phoenix mastery of all things magical, the Dragon Clan’s mix of martial mastery and mystic enlightenment had proved too much for them.  In response, the Phoenix has called upon their new alliance with the Lion Clan.

The Crab Clan had also decided to march.  The death of the Emperor has put an end to any chance for a peaceful settlement in the dispute over the Yasuki lands, and Hida O-Ushi, sister of the Sun and Champion of the Crab Clan has led them and their Mantis allies in an invasion of Crane lands, to settle the dispute once and for all.  And Toshiro’s good friend Lord Yasuki Hachi emerged victorious in the tournament to determine the next Emerald Champion, leader of the Imperial Magistrates.  Though his victory was flawed and suspicious.  Many believed he had been installed in the position as a pawn of Hantei Naseru, one of the three children of the deceased emperor.  Toshiro couldn’t help but hope Hachi could find some way of resolving the Yasuki issue without violence.

Volar returned to his school, picking up the instruction of his students while adding Shinjo Toryu, a young, fresh samurai straight off his gempukku, to his varied roster of aspiring wizards.  Volar’s ‘wizard tower’ was under construction, but only the first level had been completed.  Volar was already making plans for the areas he’d use Stone and Iron Wall spells to make his tower even more secure.  Volar had also instructed his students to start being helpful throughout Bugaisha, using their growing magical abilities for free now and then as a way of making a good impression for a school many were still deeply suspicious of.

Mindra returned to his carpentry, enjoying the chance to relax and not worry about anything more stressful than making sure the spirits of a wooden roof would get along.  He also spent time studying his Naga pearl, trying to find a way to guide it’s visions to what he wished to see rather than what it wished to show him.  His success in this area was still very limited, as he found his awareness swept up and away, zooming over the landscape to the far east of the Empire, a place he had never visited in person.  The scene was the aftermath of a bloody battlefield, Crab and Crane samurai laying in crimson pools, figures moving here and there to tend to the wounded.  Then the scene shifted to a Crab leader, a powerful man with a massive war hammer, reviewing the decapitated heads of the fallen Crane samurai.  The grisly trophies were the signs of Crab samurai’s victories, and Mindra could not suppress a shudder.  –He- was the barbarian here?

Mir returned to find her Grove in fine shape.  Cracked Nut had been active helping the local peasants and had even taken care of some straggling Hordeland nomads who had troubled the area.  Slowly but surely the Grove of the Oak Kami was being accepted.  Mir knew soon enough she was going to be busy.  During her time ‘away’, she had been granted a vision by the Oak Father, showing an ancient temple deep in a forest she recognized.  Shinomen forest, the home of the Naga and the place where Sho had died fighting the ogre.  Soon the temple would be reawakened.  Not yet, but soon…

Yukiyo’s news wasn’t quite so cheerful.  The hard faced man she had initially contracted to see to the assassination of Cracked Nut did not bring news of his death, but rather returned her 500 koku.  As he explained “He’s a monk in the service of a gaijin in high favor with Lord Jyaku and a powerful wielder of some foreign magic.  As are her friends Volar and Mindra.  She is also a good friend of Toshiro, well known by now to be the future son-in-law of Lord Jyaku.  An attack on Cracked Nut is an attack on her.  Her friends would certainly help her.  And that may bring in Lord Jyaku, even if his help is not requested.  That sort of trouble is simply not worth 500 koku.  I suggest you find someone elsewhere.”  Grimly Yukiyo simply nodded and started her plans.

Verick had his own duties to return to.  He was given a new home, suited to a junior diplomat from the Akodo to the Shinjo.  At the suggestion of Toshiro’s little old lady, several of the girls serving in Toshiro’s house were transferred over to Verick’s new place, including the girl previously in charge of the smuggler, Yasuki Kome’s house.  His sensei began Verick on a new course of lessons, this time in etiquette and courtly games like Go, as well as working on Iaijutsu.  Verick also took time out from his schedule to compose a letter to the family of the Golden Scorpion, praising him as a brave and honorable opponent, and making it clear there was no grudge against the Scorpion Clan on his part.  And he received a most welcome letter from a certain Phoenix lady.

_ Akodo Verick, 

Greetings!   I trust the last several weeks have found you well.  I’ve been very well indeed.  My chances of passing my gempukku at the Topaz Championships were considered less than certain, so my victory has made a number of people take notice.  I’ve been assigned to Otosan-uchi, the capital of the Empire, serving as a junior diplomat for the clan.  It’s very exciting.  I was pleased to hear you were made an ambassador, it seems we’ll be working in much the same area.  Perhaps we’ll be meeting again soon.  I’m sure you’ve heard of the move by the Dragon at the Ki-Rin shrine and the battle there.  There should be some fierce battles, the grudge between the Dragon and Phoenix has lingered for several years now.  Perhaps this will finally put an end to it.  I look forward to hearing how your trip went and what adventures you’ve gotten yourself into.

Warm Wishes, 

Isawa Oroko
Phoenix Clan Junior Diplomat, Otosan-Uchi._

Kaz returned to his normal duties, leading patrols and carousing.  Toshiro returned to his normal duties as well.  But with frequent visits from O-Hisa, happily chatting about the war Toshiro had missed and bugging him for details about his own battles and glories.  The fight against the ‘oni’, though Toshiro honestly admitted it was simply a mujina.  The fight against the Shadowlands creature, and the various battles in Ryoko Owari.  Toshiro also received two messages that would cause him trouble later with the group.  First from his friend, Lord Yasuki Hachi.

_ Hiruma Toshiro,

I’ve done so investigating as you and your friends wished.  I’ve tried to be as discrete as possible, but I’m more warrior than courtier, I’m sure someone is wondering why I’m asking these questions.  I’ve spoen with several of the weapon smiths who make such blades and shown the rubbings taken from the blade.  357 years ago it was given to Kakita Haruka.  Asking around with my sensei in the Kakita, I found the blade had been passed down to a certain Kakita Yukiko, who was lost in the great battle with the Lying Darkness at Oblivion’s Gate.  I hope this is the information you needed.  I now leave to try and difuse the tensions between the Crane and Crab.  My position as Emerald Champion allows me to try and transcend the bounds of clan and age old grudge.  You may have heard about the tournament and how it went.  Do not believe all you hear.  You know me, I have confidence you will see through the smoke to the truth.

Yasuki Hachi, 
Emerald Champion and Daimyo of the Yasuki_

Then more ominously, a he awoke a few mornings later to find left beside his bed a single red rose and a note.

_ I find myself filled with terrible purpose by the Shadow Dragon.  I cannot remain, my will is not enough to overcome the Darkness.  I regret not keeping my word to you, but I hope we will meet again soon.  I need to know which of you has my sword.  It is my anchor to what I once was, what I can dream I might be again.  Please leave a note under your bed with the person’s name, I swear I will do them no harm.

Tears in the darkness
Honor lost then found again?
I’ll return for you_

Toshiro considered this for an hour before he finally settled down to write.

_Your name is Kakita Yukiko.  We’re trying to find a way to help you.  Your sword is in the keeping of Verick right now.  Do not hurt him, please._

By the time Toshiro returned home that day, the message was already gone.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group’s period of rest and routine didn’t last too long.  Long enough for their training to finish and them to get settled in their duties again.  Then they received a summons to meet with Lord Jyaku on a matter most urgent and secret.

They arrived to find him already waiting, practicing his poetry.  But his mood was somber.

“The Red Wizards have been quite.  Too quiet.  They have had people out gathering information.  Making deals with people they should not be meeting.  However, they are also in favor with the Champion of my clan.  Or at least his grandson and heir, Moto Chagatai.  Thus I am put in a difficult position.  I am sworn to protect the Empire and the Unicorn Clan.  I cannot prove what the Red Wizards are doing in a fashion the Moto will accept.  So I must do something more direct.  I have solid information that a Red Wizard will be traveling from Bugaisha a day from now, accompanied by a Thayan Yojimbo and ronin of the Broken Mirror.  You must see to it the Red Wizard never gets to that meeting.  Toshiro…Kaz…you have my permission to use disguise.  In fact, I suggest you make it seem like a bandit attack from the rabble of Kuzo, so you also have my permission to remove items from the bodies that bandits might find useful.  Though you are not to keep anything of theirs.  The Red Wizards must NOT find out who is behind this attack.”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

So this is what death is I thought. I headed off for the light and thought that at least the Oak Father is close and that I would soon be joining him and my own kind. 

Time must run somewhat differently at death it seams since my companions told me it was a day until they first tried to bring me back while it seamed much shorter to me, or maybe it just didn't matter. 

As I was making peace with my situation however is when Mindra first pulled me back. I had talked with him and Volar previously and we had all agreed unlike the Rokuganis we had no problems with being brought back to life. What was now happening however was not what I had expected. Instead of being brought back I was now trapped between life and death. I could see what was going on around my body but everything was somewhat hazy and incomprehensible. I could tell I was not dead but I was certain I wasn't alive either. Every so often I would revert back to death I think but was immediately pulled back into the limbo I seemed trapped in. 

After what seemed like ages however after falling back into one of those deaths I felt a stronger pull back to life. I felt Mindra's lifeforce pulling on mine. This time I was certain it was to bring me back to real life, not the limbo I had been trapped in for so long. It was now time to make a choice. Where do I belong, I had originally asked for this but now that I was so close to my god I was having second thoughts. Time was short I must decide. That is when the Oak Father gifted me with yet another vision. I was needed in the Shinomen forest to find a lost temple. With this new vision my choice was made for me, the Oak Father wanted me alive for this purpose whatever it may be. I relented to Mindra's pull and awaked back in Bugaisha. 

Mindra explained what had happened and what he and Volar and Yukiyo had done. I agreed that the cover story was a good idea and have used it since. No point in freaking out the locals, I will just add this to things to keep quite about like some of the spells I can cast but choose not to in order to keep the bloodspeaker label off me. Cracked Nut was concerned for me but seamed willing to believe the story now that I confirmed it and was healthy again. 

As for Yukiyo I felt indebted to her for saving my body making my return possible. I have forgiven her for all old grievances and will give her a few gifts in the future as payment. I paid Mindra back as well for the spell components he used and commissioned a Raise Dead scroll for future use so that such cover stories would no longer be needed. Our little band of death raisers has agreed to continue, and with this scroll either Mindra or myself can now cast it in combat and claim it is just a healing scroll in order to keep the questions to a minimum. 

One other thing of note to clarify our narrator is Lord Jayku's gifts. I do have some magical hairpins, but not as gift from our lord. As is the case with the spirits around here awhile back some of them must have liked me because my hairpins spontaneously began giving me a greater insight into peoples motives. This had happened once before with my obi suddenly conferring on me a greater sense of self worth that many interpreted as an increase in beauty as well. As with my explorations into storing both Arcane and Divine magics how this happens is something I will have to look into in more detail. 

But back to Lord Jayku's gifts, as a gift from him I received a new kimono in my colors of green and white. This kimono had a permanent magic much like my obi only stronger. As it worked the same whether my obi was worn or not I decided to give the obi away. So knowing that he had been a good friend and had never let me down, and knowing that he sometimes seemed somewhat awkward around others, and that from past experience with spontaneous spirit items that his alignment was not to far from mine, I gave Toshiro my obi to help him out. 

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

Lord Jyaku gave the group some time to plan out their ambush.  He could provide a little information.  What gate the Red Wizard and escort would likely be leaving by.  What road they would be taking.  But he wasn’t sure how far the Red Wizard was traveling or exactly where he was going.  Attempts to spy on or scry past trips had all met with failure.

Verick went to check with his sensei about such an expedition, but Setei-sensei firmly believed Verick would improve his battle skills most by doing and this seemed like a good chance to work on his tactics.

A brief discussion leads to a plan to ride out of town that same day, head down to the south.  The group has left town many times before on missions for Lord Jyaku so this would not seem unusual.  And it was decided it was far more workable than trying to create the impression they were still in town.  Once outside the town, they would change into disguises and swing around to find a spot to intercept the Red Wizard’s group and spring the ambush.  To help that plan along, Verick made other arrangements for fake travel papers, calling on his old friend Gyo for help in procuring the illegal documents.

Mir also went shopping, finding some scrolls she could use as fake Okuda, the spirit focuses used by the Shugenja for their own spell casting.  Mir carefully chose spells she could cast without using her Staff of the Oak Father and made her thrush look more like a crow.  Mindra planned to use his amulet to disguise himself as a Rokugani and trust his spirit magic was close enough to a Shugenja.  Volar would be invisible for the battle and cloaked, just in case.  Toshiro and Kaz would disguise their armor, and Verick would bring out his old scale armor from the west and use it with his new kusari-gama.  With such a mixed group, they hoped to give the impression of bandits from Kuzo, a place known to have wizards.

Riding fast, the group managed to circle around and get to their spot in only a day.  The plan was to have Yukiyo, Verick, Toshiro and Kaz burst from cover while under an Improved Invisibility and attack while the spell casters maintained some distance, spaced out to avoid spells like fireballs.  Verick took some time to help set up the blinds the group would be hiding in.  Then they settled in to wait, while Mir sent her thrush up to look around, to give advance warning.

Very wise it turned out, since the first group that passed by was a large group of Unicorn cavalry headed at a gallop toward the east.  They waited until noon in the hot spring sun, watching merchant caravans moving slowly past now and then.  But finally Mir’s thrush spotted a group of riders that fit the description of the Red Wizard’s group.  The thrush replied this information back but was ordered not to go in for a closer look.

With no time to spare, Volar quickly cast his invisibilities and everyone ran to their hiding spots.  The thrush had been right, the tall, bald man in red robes was very obviously a Red Wizard, but not one of the three that had traveled with Volar, Mir and Verick on the caravan.  When the Red Wizard and his bodyguards reached the pre-agreed point, Yukiyo began firing as fast as she could at the Thayan Knight while Kaz and Verick charged in to try and cut down the Red Wizard before he could react.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“How did the ambush begin, Aloth Kakano?  And please be precise.  Even small details can give us clues about who was behind this attack.”  Chathin Zurn, Khazark of the Bugaisha Enclave, said softly.

“Suddenly, I’d say.  At first a flurry of arrows, which made me think they might be clueless bandits.  But that impression didn’t last long.  Only until the first of the three who were under the effects of an Improved Invisibility hit me.  I was badly wounded by two in the initial attack while the others tried to take out my bodyguard.  Despite it all, though, the attack failed to kill me and I simply turned invisible myself and got out of the way.  They were not seemingly prepared for such a tactic.”  Aloth Kakano replied.

“I was able to get out of the way and spotted a second group of the bandits on the north side of the path.  I dropped a fireball on them and wounded all.  There was a Roko fighter there, hasted, a wizard and a female Roko, probably a shugenja.  Then I spotted another Roko to the south and I summoned a Celestial Dire Bear to rip him apart.”

Chathin Zurn frowned as she listened “Obviously, this was not nearly enough.”

“No.”  Aloth Kakano replied “The Roko mercenaries we’d hired were fighting as well as they could.  My bodyguard had been driven back and then a Plant Growth made it difficult for her to get close to the battle again.  I also had trouble, the wizard’s familiar had Invisibility Purge and Silence cast on it, and it was trying to follow me around.  “

Chathin Zurn shook her head “The Roko’s don’t know Invisibility Purge, that’s a cleric spell from the West.  A –personal- cleric spell, so the crow was a familiar of someone who could cast such a spell  Very interesting.  Proceed.”

Aloth Kakano shrugged “It was an ugly battle.  The female shugenja brought up an Obscuring Mist.  Between that, the Plant Growth, and all the invisibility, much of the battle was simply looking for a target.  The Roko my bear was after ran away and climbed up a tree.  From what I saw, the Roko had to be –very- tough.  He not only survived my Celestial Dire Bear but was also shot many times by my bodyguard.  He summoned a Dire Lion and sent it after me.”

“So, a Roko summoned a Dire Lion?  I wonder if any of the attackers were truly Roko’s, or were they all simply using that as a ruse.  Shugenja can’t summon lions.”  Chathin Zurn observed.

“I can’t say.  Fighters fight much the same everyplace and besides which, they could mostly not be seen.  From when they popped into view, up close, they looked Roko enough.  And they spoke it well.  Our mercenary guards were all cut down.  My bodyguard inflicted quite a bit of damage with her bow before closing into melee.  She fought well, there were simply too many of them.  I did a lot of damage with magic missiles, fireballs, and acid arrows.  But between the lion and the bird, I could not escape.  The plant growth covered everyplace and the road was watched.  They were hurt enough that when the two ronin fighters, the wizard and the female Shugenja closed in on me I could probably have killed a couple with a final fireball, before they killed me.  Of course, I deemed it more important to let you know what was going on and I did a sending instead.  They seemed surprised by my choice.” Aloth Kakano said.

“So, in short.  You were ambushed.  You turned invisible and were chased around while your group was scattered in all directions.  They were all killed before you were caught at the end and slain as well.  And the mission was left uncompleted.  We’re deeply disappointed you didn’t do better, Aloth.  At the very least you could have gotten a better idea of who was attacking you.  Now we have much to consider.  You may return to your duties.”  Chathin Zurn concluded somberly.

After Aloth Kakano had left, Torisk Hawt glanced over to Chathin Zurn.  “Maybe divinations will help as well.  My scrying showed what they looked like.  The key is the familiar.  Outside our enclave, clerics and wizards are rare in this part of the world. A cleric with some wizard training is unheard of.  It has to be either Volar’s group in Bugaisha or those bandits in Kuzo.  The bodies were looted, so all we have to do is find a certain few items Kakano knows well enough to track.  Don’t worry, we’ll figure out who did it.”

[GM Note:  I decided to write up this battle a little differently.  To a large degree the fight was circling and searching, except for Mindra, who was running up trees to try and escape the Celestial Dire Bear.   With it’s DR of something like 20/+3 there was little the group could do to it except avoid it, something made easier by the Plant Growth and Obscuring Mist.]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Yes we did leave some tells as to who we were. I know the Invisibility Purge could give us away. I decided at the time however that it was more important to kill the wizard and since we botched the initial attack and he was skulking around invisiblely this was the only option. We had orders to both kill the wizard and keep our identities secret.  If I chose wrong I will take full responsibility. 

As will be seen we did take some precautions on getting rid of the evidence.

Congratulations to the narrator, a job well done. A change in perspective is always welcome.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

*“The man whose profession is weapons should calm his mind and look into the depths of others.  Doing so is likely the best of the martial arts.”  Yamamoto Tsunetomo in the Hagakure*

The group took a moment to look over the battlefield, the road surrounded by the heavy plant growth.  But they didn’t have much time for healing.  The Red Wizard’s choice to do Sending instead of a Fireball had taken them off guard and now they had to hurry for more help started showing up.  Yukiyo wanted to retrieve all her old arrows but there wasn’t time to find them all and she settles for looting the body of the Thayan Knight.  Volar was first and fastest to the body of the Red Wizard, then his equally dead horse, not only grabbing magical items but the spell book.”

The others helped round up the horses as the day turned hotter and hotter, the sun blazing down from the sky as the heat turned positively withering.  As soon as Volar felt the first scrying of the area, the group mounted up and raced away with as much plunder as they could gather.  The gallop slowed to a more reasonable pace after an hour as the group kept heading up to the north and east, debating their next move as they went.

“We have to sell the horses someplace.  It’ll let us drop even more clues of Kuzo and bandits wouldn’t keep the horses long.  But the other stuff we’d keep, identify and sell for the best price possible.  It’s a shame so much of the Thayan stuff is obviously theirs.  If they didn’t mark it we’d have an easier time selling it, but I’m getting an idea…”  Volar said thoughtfully, sounding suspiciously knowledgeable of bandit tactics.

“We’re NOT keeping any of the items we took.”  Toshiro said firmly “It’s easy enough to bury it someplace where they won’t find it.  We’re not taking any chances with this.”

Volar certainly agreed they weren’t keeping anything.  If the Red Wizards found them, it would get ugly fast.  Riding on into the late afternoon the sun simply keep getting hot, the temperate rising up well above 100 degrees, even as the sun sank lower on the sky.

“Is this normal for spring here?”  Mir asked in some confusion.

Kaz and Toshiro both shook their heads “Well, not for where I’m from in the south.  I’d think the Snow Plain would be cooler rather than hotter.” Toshiro said.

It took a couple more hours but the group finally found a village, situated on the shore of a large lake.  The group carefully checked their disguises, just to be sure, and Volar brought up an illusion to make Verick look like one of the Half-Orcs of Kuzo, complete with demonic black mask.  They rode into town slowly as the peasants there stopped and stared.  Finally an ugly, balding man stepped forward, taking a moment to smooth back his almost non-existent hair before bowing “Greetings!  I’ve been waiting on you.  We have three fine horses ready for you, and some assorted armor and weapons.”

That took the group off guard a little bit.  But Verick played along well, checking out the horses, then the armor.  It was obvious both had belonged to samurai that were ambushed.  The quality was too good for stuff peasants might have around.  And the horses were clearly battle trained.  As they looked over the horses the headman of the village chattered on nervously “It took a little doing, you understand.  And you are...well...a little earlier than we expected you.  But we did the best we could.  Everything on the list, weapons, armor and horses.  How does it look?”

Verick withdrew to confer with the others “This won’t work.  We can’t sell the horses if they are expecting to be selling them to us.  They stole the weapons recently. They are all still in good shape, and there’s a little blood on the armor.”

The group decided to ‘buy’ the horses and equipment.  After a fashion.  At first they simply took the animals and items while the nervous headman waited on his gold.  Finally when it looked like the group was simply going to ride off, he mustered the courage to clear his throat “Excuse me, sirs.  But we were told we be paid for everything we collected for you?”

Verick turned his baleful, Half-Orc gaze on the headman, staring for a moment before finally Yukiyo tossed a small pouch of gold to the man.  Far less than he might have expected to get.  But the group figured he’d not be so quick to help bandits anymore after getting cheated by them.

Riding on with ten horses in tow now, the group debated as they rode.  They could try to find another village to sell in.  But the longer they were away the more trouble it was to try and keep the ruse up.  And the greater the chance of running into real bandits from Kuzo, which would completely blow their cover.

The day’s heat slowly faded as the sun dipped below the horizon and the group made camp, still rather puzzled over the day’s extreme temperatures.

[GM Note:  A little nod to the Metaplot of Rokugan.  The Crab Clan just lost their battle with the Crane, where Crab Champion and sister of Lord Sun Hida O-Ushi was killed.  So for that day the Sun was bright and angry.]

Settling in around the fire, the group started to work on Plan B.  Volar asked if he could be left in charge of disposing of the stuff stolen from the Red Wizard and bodyguard.  He assured the samurai that nothing could be traced back to them or Lord Jyaku.  The stuff would be ‘hidden’ in a place far far away.  Finally Toshiro agreed.  He just didn’t want to know what was done with the equipment, just to be safe.

Gathering all the items, Volar worked out with Verick what should be buried in the forest and what could be taken back to the Western Kingdoms to be sold. 

“The ronin’s katana and armor would be pretty exotic back west.  You could probably sell it for a pretty decent price someplace like Waterdeep.”  Verick observed.

Volar’s eyes got wide for a moment and he shook his head quickly “Oh, no.  Not a chance.  I’m not returning there for a good, long time.  Trust me, it’s not a good idea.  I have an old friend in Evereska who can help us, though.”

In the blink of an eye, Volar disappeared with the bundle of weapons, armor and items while Verick waited.  It took a few hours before Volar reappeared, all smiles.  “We’re fine.  My friend’s still in business.  I dropped it off for him to check out.  I’ll visit in a week or so to see what he’s come up with, and what he’s been able to sell for me.”

The horses were a tougher problem.  They didn’t want to release war trained horses in the area, there was too good a chance they would be found and questions might be asked.  It was doubtful the Red Wizards would notice, but Volar in particular was not comfortable with even that slight chance.  Verick and Mir were both against just killing the horses.  Volar had an idea, though they’d have to camp there for a couple of days for him to really do it.  The others were agreeable though.

Two days later Volar was done.  He’d spent each morning memorizing as many Polymorph Other’s as he could, then turning the war horses into squirrels.  When he was finished, the herd of war squirrels was released to run free.

[GM Note:  This has become something of a running joke for the game.  Somewhere out there are squirrels with 22 hit points and warhorse training roaming around.  Since horses are herd animals, the squirrels would likely stick together.  And could easily handle any peasants that bothered them.]

With items and horses all disposed of, the group once again circled around Bugaisha to the south and returned home, careful to remain on the watch for anyone following.  Just to be on the safe side.  They were shown in right away to see Lord Jyaku, who was very pleased with the results.  If all worked according to plan, the Red Wizards would now complain, he could swear the bandits of Kuzo would pay for such an attack, and at the same time it would leave the impression the Red Wizards were vulnerable to the attqacks of simple bandits.

It wasn’t quite that easy, of course.  The Red Wizards never made any public or private complaint about the attack.  In fact, they continued business as if nothing unusual had ever happened.  In days the Red Wizard and his bodyguard were both seen around town.  But at least all indicationed were that the meeting had been successfully interrupted.

The group was busy for the next couple of weeks.  Mindra went back to work as a carpenter specializing in roofing.  Volar’s tower was nearly finished, and the Moon Elf went to work adding stone walls to the inner workings to reinforce the structure.  He also used iron walls to create a room with no doors that he could teleport into, and keep secret.   Toshiro and Kaz were both moved up to assisting Shinjo Fujinami in training younger samurai in weapon skills when they were not out on patrols.  Toshiro and O-Hisa were also beginning to be featured together more and more in public appearances.

Verick was kept busy as the sole Akodo ambassador to Shinjo Jyaku while checking in now and then on his sake works, now nearing completion.  Mir was also busy.  Her grove was growing.  Cracked Nut was pleased to report there were four new people interested in joining the temple and learning how to worship the Oak Father.  Two were simple, young peasants, who Mir decided to teach as Adepts.  Another, named Haki, was the son of a well to do ashigaru, a peasant warrior for the Unicorn.  Big and strong, he was trained as sohei, to guard the grove.  Tuli, a peasant girl of hordelander blood, was trained by Mir personally to be a cleric.  At the same time, Mir was also doing some training for herself.  She had asked previously about swearing herself to Shinjo Jyaku.  After some discussion over exactly what that would mean, it was worked out that she could be a vassel for Lord Jyaku, sworn directly to him and answering to him.  Lord Jyaku made it clear he understood that Mir was still loyal to the Oak Father, and that if there was ever a conflict, he wanted to know of it right away to there would be no misunderstandings or problems.

Meeting with Hiruma Toshiro to discuss additional matters concerning Toshiro’s impending marriage, Lord Jyaku had an additional suggest.  

“Toshiro, why don’t you finally form a group with Kaz, Verick, Mir and the others?  In Rokugan it’s important to be a part of a group.  It would help your other friends like Mindra and Volar since they would not simply be foreign strangers, but a part of a known group.  The seven of you have been working together for months now.  Why not make your association formal?”  Shinjo Jyaku suggested.

Toshiro liked this idea and the group started to debate over what to call their group.  The discussion ranged all over, from names to do with the west, sunset, wind.  Finally they narrowed it down to Sunset Riders or Setting Sun Riders.  Since Bansho was the word for both Sunset and Setting Sun, Bansho Kishu was agreeable to all.

Late that night, after all the discussion was done, Toshiro was resting in his bedroom, thinking over a design for the Bansho Kishu mon when there was a light knocking at his window.  Warily, Toshiro drew his katana and silently snuck over to the window, sliding it open sudden, sword at ready.  Waiting there was someone he’d not seen for some time.  Nezu, a thin, rat faced man looking more than a little beat up and weathered.  

“Toshiro, my dear good friend.  I’m so glad I’ve found you at last.  Something terrible is happening in the north…”


----------



## Black Omega

*“It is a fact that fish do not live where the water is too clear.  But if there is duckweed or something the fish will hide under it’s shadow and thrive.  Similarly, the lower classes will live in tranquility if certain matters are a bit overlooked or left unheard.”  Yamamoto Tsunetomo*

Toshiro kept his katana ready but allowed Nezu to crawl in through the window.  Anxious and twitchy, Nezu jumped at every little noise as he started to explain.

“I can’t tell you what the last few months have been like, my good dear friend.  After you and the others left me in charge of the village again I barely had time to settle in before _she_ came, in the night.  She promised to do something memorable and unpleasant to my family if I didn’t cooperate with her.  I had no choice!”  the rat faced man whined sadly.

Seeing that Toshiro was waiting patiently for him to go on, Nezu sighed “She had heard I knew the northern lands pretty well.  And I had contact previously with the Yabanjin tribes up there.  She forced me to guide her from village to village.  She was trying to get the northern barbarians to join in an alliance.  I only escaped because at that last village they were pretty hostile and attacked her.  And while she was killing them twenty at a time I had a chance to run away.”

Toshiro frowned a little “Who is this ‘she’ you were guiding around?”

Nezu looked side to side nervously before leaning over to whisper softly “Shahai.”

A name that spoke volumes.  Killer of a hundred witch hunters.  Leader of the Bloodspeakers, a savage, chaotic cult that has killed thousands over the years.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
First thing that morning, Toshiro got in touch with his friends and let them know about Nezu’s suddenly appearance.  They decided to hide the thin, twitchy man at Toshiro’s place until they had a chance to speak to Lord Jyaku.  When the situation was explain to his, Jyaku-sama sighed a little.

“This comes at a very bad time.  The Bloodspeakers have worked with the bandits of Kuzo in the past.  If they are getting an army together, then they have something big in mind.  Something much bigger than simply harassing caravans and raiding villages.  Bring Nezu in, I have questions to ask of him.  Details I need to know.  In the mean time, you have some preparations to do as well.  Tonight we have a dinner to attend.  Several diplomats of my clan are here to make an announcement.  You should all be there for this.”  Lord Jyaku smiled.

The timing was perfect.  The group quickly had badges made up, using the Bansho Kishu emblem Verick had come up with.  In addition to that, Verick had even more to add.  Back in Ryoko Owari after he had pulled a disappearing act thanks to Volar’s spells, he had been called the Red Lion.  It was a name he had liked.  To keep up this, he had a formal kimono made using the colors of the Lion Clan, browns and golds.  But then adding red trim as well.  As much as Verick loathed the Scorpion Clan, he did like the name and reputation he was building.

That evening the group debuted themselves as Bansho Kishu to the assembled samurai of the Unicorn Clan.  The announcement was timely, since part of the evenings ritual was officially honoring Hiruma Toshiro, Toritaka Kazuyuki, Akodo Verick, Volar, Mir, Mindra, and Yukiyo for their services to the Empire and the Clan, while fighting Oni and Bloodspeakers.  The group’s exploits were praised, in detail.  And through it all, Lord Shinjo Jyaku looked on, spreading his purple and golden fan in approval of the honor layed on Toshiro and Bansho Kishu.  Though his polite smile hid an inner irritation.  Bansho Kishu had been his secret weapon in the Empire, an use that was at an end now that Bansho Kishu was being officially recognized by the Unicorn Clan.

The crowning announcement of the night was the official announcement that Shinjo Jyaku would be appointed to be governor of Ryoko Owari, beginning in two months, after he had settled everything in Bugaisha.

Once the official business was finished, the entertainment began.  Traditional Rokugani music as well as more barbaric music more suited to the Hordelands.  Mir even had a chance to perform, drawing much notice and praise for her story of Toshiro’s victory over an Oni.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The very next morning the group was summoned to another meeting with Lord Jyaku.  A meeting that was delayed when Verick surprisingly didn’t show up at the appointed time.

Verick awoke sluggishly, his head splitting, the light far to bright and the sounds around him almost deafening.  As his vision slowly started to focus, his saw Akiko, his ‘little old lady’ who ran his house.  She was kneeling over him, a cool cloth pressed to his forehead as she looked on in concern.  Soon a healer appeared to look him over, but as Verick’s thoughts cleared he knew perfectly well what the problem was.  He had been poisoned with this type of sleep gas before.  Moving slowly to minimize the pain from the headaches every move triggered, Verick searched around the room, until he found what he was looking for.  A small tube sticking into the room, where the sleep gas came from.

The healer mixed a healing tea that would help his headache while Verick considered the attack.  He was perfectly fine.  There was no sign Akiko had interrupted anyone while they were doing something to him.  Then quickly he set to searching his room, trying to find if there was anything missing.  Only one thing had disappeared from his room.  The Kakita Blade that belonged to the Ninja Shapeshifter.  But that didn’t make sense to him…how could she have known where it was?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick showed up, apologizing quietly for being tardy before he explained why he was late.  Toshiro sank a little lower where he knelt as he listened.  Until finally he confessed to having left a note for the Ninja Shapeshifter.  To having told her where to find the sword, and to trusting her not to harm Verick.    It also came out that he had received a reply from Lord Yasuki Hachi giving him the name associated with the Kakita blade that was stole.  The Ninja Shapeshifter’s name was Yukiko, meaning Daughter of Snow.  Perhaps some shadow of memory had been why she called her gang Fubuki-tai, the Blizzard Group.

Toshiro slunk lower and lower as the others stared at him, wondering why he hadn’t told anyone else about this, and most especially about the Shapeshifter contacting him.  Verick in particular glared, his hand sliding to the hilt of his katana as he fought a battle with his temper to not simply challenge Toshiro on the spot.  

Finally Lord Jyaku intervened calmly “Verick, I know you are upset.  But I ask you pause for a moment.  Breath.  Something very bad is about to happen to this town unless we take action.  It is the duty of a samurai to protect those unable to protect themselves.  A task I know the Akodo accept as a point of honor.”

Verick did take a deep breath, and though his eyes said this would not be forgotten, he at least released his sword and sat back to listen.

“Rodrigo has been a bogey man out at the edge of the empire for decades now.  Sixty years ago he started out as a simple bandit and since then he’s just gotten bigger and more powerful over time.  He also carries a grudge against the Unicorn Clan, and against anyone who has defeated him.  My first military victory came at his expense.  A well planned but wild ambush of the previous Lord of Bugaisha’s forces had defeated him.  I had asked to be put in charge of the rear guard, a dangerous post he was happy to give me.  While the others retreated, we charged back to Kuzo and attacked while they were getting drunk, burning down much of the town before withdrawing before they got organized.  I’ve burned Kuzo twice since then but it always springs up again.”  Shinjo Jyaku said with a slight smile.

“They are like cockroaches that way.  Rodrigo has also had a long-standing cooperation with Shahai and the Bloodspeakers.  Your report indicates they are gathering horses, weapons and armor.  It seems they are also recruiting barbarians for some major expedition.  In a couple of months I’ll have to leave Bugaisha behind.  When I do, I want to make sure Rodrigo is no longer any threat at all.  I have an idea for forcing a final confrontation.  But there are certain things I need.  I don’t want to wait until they are ready to attack.  So I need to find where Kuzo is currently.  Preferably in a way that won’t tell that immediately they have been found.  I would also like an idea of their present strength and plans.  Getting this is going to be tricky.  They’ve had a lot of contact with the west.  Rodrigo himself is a Half-Orc.  I want Bansho Kishu to go out, find exactly where Kuzo is at the moment, and infiltrate to gather information and spread chaos.  You have my permission to not be bound by honor for the duration of this mission.  I know this will be dangerous.  But you are the best people for this job.  Your group bridges the gap between barbarian and Rokugani, West and East.  I feel very sure you can find a way in there.  You’ll need disguises and cover stories.  I leave that up to you.  If there is anything you need for your disguises, simply let Yuji know and he’ll find what you need.”  Shinjo Jyaku said, still smiling a little.

Volar was the first to speak up.  “We can do this, but there is something I’ll need to get set up before we go.  I can teleport.  If there is a safe place in the castle here I could teleport to, that would be for the best.”

“I’ll arrange for a room to be left unprotected against teleport.  Of course, a guard will be there at all times.  We’ll use passwords to make sure no one else tries to take advantage of this.  You should also know Kuzo is protected against divination.  I’ve had the local temple try looking, without success.  So they are protected by magic.  Be careful, my friends.  Very very careful.”  Jyaku-sama concluded grimly.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The planning went quickly, in fact.  Mindra would use his amulet to become Ming, a Rokugani healer.  Mir would reprise her role as a Rokugani Shugenja names Kyruko.  Verick reverted to his Barbarian side to become Vlad.  Volar was the one going furthest away from the norm, working up an illusion and mundane disguise as Wizbang Fireblossom, a female Elven wizard.  But then, it is so hard to tell with elves.  Toshiro was still thinking on a name but would be slow thinking, very strong and tough.  Kaz became Taz and didn’t change much at all.

[GM Note:  I wasn’t worrying to much about names.  I preferred they had something they could remember easily, so Kaz becoming Taz worked just fine.  Toshiro was having trouble coming up with something, so his name just kinda popped into play once he had spent enough time in the role.  You’ll see.]

Nezu was not the least bit happy to be called upon to guide the group to Kuzo.  “But you know the way.”  Toshiro explained patiently.  “You used to be a bandit there, you told us yourself.  If anyone can find it for us, it’s you.”

That the Bloodspeaker Nezu had betrayed might also be there had the rat faced man worried.  But after Toshiro promised his protection, Nezu finally agreed to act as their guide.  ‘But they’ll know me there.”  Nezu sighed “I’ll need to prepare.  Toshiro, my friend, may I borrow a little gold from you?  I’ll pay you back later.  It’s just if I’m returning to…that place.  I’d better be ready.”

Nezu went out shopping and returned later looking like a new man.  Armed with a used scimitar and kukri, an exotic style of dagger.  He had in tow a heavy Crossbow as well, and even new clothing, including a long, dark leather cloak and a broad brimmed hat.  At his request, Toshiro even sparred a little with the wiry ex-bandit as Nezu tried to get ready for the trip.

Verick had some items he needed for the group’s cover as well.  Going to find Shinjo Yuji, Verick asked if there had been anything golden or valuable recovered from the Hordeland camp when their invasion was defeated a few months ago.  Verick picked out several items, enough to be worth a 1,000 koku or so.  “We’re going to be coming from outside the empire.  We’ll need something to trade, that way we have a reason to be going to Kuzo.”

Finally they were ready.  This time they left town under the cover of darkness and road to the south, then west, circling around toward the area Nezu promised Kuzo would be in so it would seem like they were coming from the Hordelands rather than Rokugan.  They were two days out before something caught their attention.  A thin trail of smoke to the north.  Far too much smoke to be a simple campfire.  Kicking their horses into a canter, then road in closer to take a look.  It was a peasant village at the edge of Unicorn lands.  As they watched, a gang of bandits was running wild over the town, tossing burning torches into some of the wooden huts, while another bandit armed with a lance was riding down fleeing peasants and skewering them from behind while some of his comrades made bets on it he could kill each in one shot.

“Looks like we’re on the right track.”  Verick commented grimly.


----------



## Draken Korin

*Notes from Verick*

The timeframe was abrupt, and there was little chance to plan the entirety of our action, so we decided to play most of it off the cuff, which has been our forte for the near year we've been travelling. This time, I had a chance to use some of my western skills to plan. In addition to the loot we were to have taken from the barbarians as we rode east through the Hordelands, we secured western coin, and even fake papers with our new identities on them to carry us through the mission.

The first part of the journey was uneventful, as we rose south, then west, then hard north, before turning east again to reenter the Unicorn borders. The circuituitous route was intended to throw off anyone trying to track us back to Bugaisha. We met almost no one on the rode, though we did have to hide once or twice to avoid the Unicorn patrols riding south. Then we came to the village, and our way to Kuzo unfolded before us in a way we could have never forseen.

Verick


----------



## Ancalagon

Quite interesting developements!  

I love this story hour, the weave of intrigue is delicious.

Ancalagon


----------



## Black Omega

*“Just as water will conform to the shape of the vessel that contains it, so will a man follow the good and evil of his companions.”  Imagawa Sadayo*

The group discussed strategy for a moment then went riding up toward the village.  Despite Toshiro and Kaz’s wish to kill to bandits and continue on, it was decided to try to hook up with these bandits and use them to show the way.  The moment the group was spotted, the bandits formed up on their leader.  As the group drew nearer, the bandit leader gestures to a few of the men, then off to t he sides.  Quickly, a few of the bandits rode out of sight.  Seconds later Mindra’s keen monkey eyes spotted the men on top of a couple of huts, getting the high ground while readying their bows.  Mindra also noticed a blind on the hillside overlooking the town, someone there, spying on the proceedings.

“They use hand signals?  That’s a pretty good idea.  Maybe we should work on something like that.”  Toshiro muttered softly to himself.

“That’s far enough!”  The leader called out, looking over the ragged group approaching.  “Who the hell are you and what are you doing here?  You looking for trouble!”  He yelled fiercely.

“No, no trouble!”  Verick replied, “We’ve just come in from the west.  We’re looking for a spot to hole up for a couple of days and to sell our stuff.  You know of a place?”

“Sure, we know a place.  But what stuff do you have to sell?  It would help to know what kind of stuff you need to offload, maybe we can help.”  The bandit leader caught sight of Volar’s new form, Wizbang Fireblossom, and his eyes narrowed.  After some muffled curses he called out “and what’s the deal with that …* Elf *”

Volar and the others were taken aback by the sheer venom in the word and again had to wonder what trouble people in this part of the world had with Elves.

“We picked up a few things in the Hordelands we want to sell.  That’s all you need to know.”  Vlad replied, “The elf is with me.”

Volar, that is to say, Wizbang Fireblossom played along with the implication shamelessly and soon drew Mongo (Toshiro) in as well, allowing the bandits to believe the hulking, monosyllabic ‘ronin’ was only kept in line by Fireblossom’s charms.

[GM Note:  This didn’t quite go as Volar had planned.  He’d intended all along for Fireblossom to seem loose, but he hadn’t planned on Verick and Toshiro playing along with it, especially to the degree they did.]

The bandit leader just shook his head in disgust and muttered “Damn elves.”  Before he looked over the group.  “Well, looks like we can help you.  There’s a place nearby called Kuzo.  I’m sure you’ve heard of it.  Just hand over your valuables and we’ll show you the way.”

“Then we’d have nothing to sell there.  Besides, do you really think we’re just going to give you our loot?”  Vlad snarled back, hand falling to his Kusari-gama.

“Seems to me you have no choice.  There’s only seven of you.”  The bandit leader took a closer look at one in the group “Hey, is that the Rat?  Been a long time, Nezu.  Even assuming he’s half the man he was, I’m only seeing three, maybe four fighters in your group.  And we…well; we’ve got a lot more than that.  Think carefully before you start a fight you won’t win.”

Nezu was doing his best to hide in plain sight, cloak pulled in around him, hat pulled down.  It hadn’t done much good, though.  

Vlad drew out his kusari-gama now while Mongo and Taz drew their katanas.  “We worked hard to steal this stuff.  If you want it, come and get it!”  Vlad yelled out.

And the battle was on.  Arrows started to fly as the rooftop archers fired.  The bandits charged forward and ran into a wall of steel as Mongo and Taz started hacking at anyone who came close.  

Ming (Mindra) lifted up his mace, ready to joinm in but then he remembered the man in the blind overlooking the village.  His keen monkey eyes picked out the man again as he was readying his crossbow.  Ming lifted his mace and chanted, calling upon the spirits to freeze the man in his tracks.  Then as the man became a statue, the disguised monkey took off up the hillside to see who he’s caught.

Kyruko (Mir) and Fireblossom started off by firing arrows, not wanting to give too much of what they could do away.  Verick was quick to join in the battle.  Nezu was not so quick, his eyes getting wide as some of the mounted bandits swept around the flank and toward him.  Then with a yell he threw himself forward, scimitar and kukri appearing in his hands as a maniacal rage took over and he attacked three of the bandits.

Vlad had already calculated the bandits stood no chance; he was trying to decide how best to use whatever prisoners they took when Fireblossom had an idea.  Already dismounted from the horse, Fireblossom started a chant and the bandit leader felt ‘her’ Elven eyes boring into his mind.  He was helpless to resist as she took control, the spell completely Dominating his will.

The other bandits were taken totally off guard as their leader roared out orders to stand down, his cutlass brandished at a few of his men for emphasis as he suddenly ended the battle.  Mongo went up to help Ming drag the frozen bandit down the hill.  This bandit was a little different from the others, bushy beard, clothing made entirely from hide and fur.  He’d set a very competent blind for sniping; Ming had been the only one able to see him.  Ming took the bandit’s heavy crossbow for himself while Mongo propped the man against a wooden hut.

With the battle finished, the bandit leader rode over to talk with Vlad and Fireblossom, sweat beading on his forehead.  Being in the power of an elf was very close to being a fate worse than death to him, but try as he would, he could not escape her control.

After a moment’s discussion Vlad and Fireblossom started to explain the plan to the bandit leader.  He was given careful instructions to make sure he would not betray them, then told to explain to his men that a deal had been struck.  A deal they were –not- to mess up.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While the leaders plotted, the hairy barbarian snapped free of the spell that had held him paralyzed.  He launched himself at Ming, but Mongo stepped in the way and a fight started again, the bandit lashing out with heavy punches before Mongo grabbed him and started to slam him back against the wooden wall.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“I could just take over the bandits here.  That would get us into town pretty easily.”  Vlad suggested.

Fireblossom shook her head “No, it’s not like that.  Would the men accept him?”  she asks the bandit leader, who simply shook his head.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mongo slammed the barbarian against the wall a couple of times before an eye gouge forced him to break the hold.  Falling, the barbarian simply crawled forward and bit Mongo on the ankle before rising up with a punch that bloodied Mongo’s nose.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“Ok, how far away from Kuzo are we?  And what were you doing here?”  Vlad asked.

And the bandit leader was compelled to answer “A days ride.  We were ordered to come here, burn as much of the villages as we could, then bring back captives.  Not much worth looting from a village like this.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mongo grabbed the barbarian again, a headbutt stunning the hairy man before Mongo picked up him, lifting the barbarian over his head before slamming him to the hard ground.  A couple last punches finished off the fight, while some of the waiting bandits exchanged money.  Evidently the odds had favored Mongo’s opponent.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The bandit leader explained the new situation to his men, again using his cutlass for emphasis where ever someone disagreed.  Clearly some were unhappy about the deal, but not unhappy enough to challenge over it.  Instead, the rather unsentimental bandits went to work stripping their own dead of anything valuable.

When the barbarian woke again, he found himself tightly bound.  Mongo was keeping an eye on him, frowning “Now, we’ll let you go if there won’t be any trouble.  If there is, we’ll just tie you up again and toss you over your horse for the trip back.”

The barbarian agreed there would be no trouble and was released.  Then he thumped Mongo on the shoulder while grinning “Was good fight! You very tough, not like your govnik loh friend!  Now we drink!”  Mongo had found a new friend.  Two in fact, as he quickly developed a taste for the vodka his friend Dmitrios was sharing to help brighten the ride back to Kuzo.

The trip went smoothly.  Volar reported back to Lord Jyaku that he’d be bringing in a prisoner later who would answer any questions as best he was able.  Mongo and Dmitrios became fast friends.  To keep up appearances, some captives were brought back with the bandits, though some in the group weren’t happy over it.

After a day’s travel the group came upon a small valley filled with mist.  It couldn’t be fog, it was far to late in the day for that.  But the bandits just rode on into the mist as if this was perfectly normal.  A minute later the bandit leader called out loudly “Open up!  We’re back from our raid!”

There was a sound of wood creaking as they rode forward, and then the mist suddenly faded away as they entered a barely seen gate.  A quick glance back revealed that indeed, the mist was still present outside, and overhead.  But inside visibility was fine.  No wonder it was so tough locating Kuzo.  

The town looked rundown and dirty.  Shady looking figures, men mostly, watching the new arrivals with interest.  But the most unusual figure was the short man walking up to them.  Not even four feet tall, he had the look of a halfling on steroids, with the face of a pint sized Half-Orc.  He looks up to the bandit leader and the group, grinning “Sound some new friends?  I’m Malachai.  I show the fresh meat around town.”


----------



## Black Omega

* “The samurai who does not keep his mind fixed on death, even though he wears a sword, is nothing but a farmer or a merchant in warrior’s skin.”  Daidoji Yuzan.*

“Hello there.  I’m Malachai.”  The mini sized Half-Orc said, a grin showing his fangs.  Thumbs hooked into the belt of his leather armor, Malachai looked over the group, nodding to Nezu “Hey Rat!  Welcome back.  Got a lotta guts coming around here again.  A few things you should know about Kuzo.  No matter what you might have heard, we do have our own set way of doing things, our own rules.  Don’t go around casting spells or someone might think you are trying something funny and attack first.  If you need religion there’s a temple to Cyric, and a smaller temple for Beshaba.  For your Roko’s.”  the burly little figure nodded to Mongo, Taz, Ming and Kyruko.  “There’s a shrine to Bishamon as well.  Not many people go there though.”

Malachai walked along with the group as they headed into the town “You see someone around here who looks Half-Orcish (looks like me, but most are bigger, for you Roko’s) We’re the Children of Rodrigo.  We run this town.  Don’t forget it.  Our rules are simple.  Strength rules.  No, that doesn’t mean all eight of you on one guy.  Good tactics, but it proves nothing and everyone has friends to watch their back anyway.  Think someone has cheated or screwed you?  Sucks to be you.  Be smart and it won’t happy again.  You want to complain to someone, talk to Viktor.  He’s the closest thing this town has to someone who’ll give a damn.  You can’t miss him, look for a 6’5” guy with elfy kinda features.  To the north of town you’ll find an Inu camp.  Damned Inu…just don’t go there.  Can’t trust them a bit.  Want a place to stay?  You are out of luck.  Everyplace is full.  We’ve got something big going on, so things are a little crowded.  But you take a right and head down there, you can find a place to pitch your tents.  So, who’s the elf belong to?”

“Mine.”  Vlad growled quickly “Already heard that question enough.”

“He’s also mine, though.”  Fireblossom chimed in while gazing lovingly to Vlad.

Malachai laughed “This’ll be interesting.  Dad has had a taste for elf girls.  I’ll be seeing you later, I’m sure.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“I thought Nezu had been gone from here for years?  Why do people remember him?”  Volar thought to himself.  But he had to snap back to Fireblossom as the group found a spot to camp, near the east wall.  There were many other tents put up in the area, a few seemed like bandits from elsewhere but many seemed to be peasants looking for a chance a fast money and escape from the fields.

Gathers together, the group set up their tent and settled in.  Fireblossom checked to make sure no one was around invisibly before the discussion began.  Mongo, Taz, Ming and the Rat could go check on the Yabanjin and find out why they were here.  Dmitrios had given him a barracks to go to on the north side of the village.  Vlad, Kyruko, Fireblossom, and the Kid (Yukiyo) would look around town and try to get a good idea of the layout of the place.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The first stop, keeping up appearances, was a local store where they could sell their plunder. They found a weathered, wooden building with a faded sign that read ‘Fernow’s’.  Inside they found an older, rugged looking man.  He kept a mace close to hand and there were a couple guards keeping an eye out for trouble.  Even so, he was a reasonable sort.  Perhaps all those years dealing with thugs and bandits who’s not think twice about trying to kill him if they felt cheated, there wasn’t much haggling.  And the offer for their Hordeland plunder was reasonable if not generous.

Vlad settled on the price, then the group set to looking around for other things that might come in handy.  They got some food, enough for a trip deeper toward the empire.  And to keep the cover story going, Vlad asked about travel papers.

Fernow did indeed have travel papers for sale.  His last set, sadly, so the price would be more dear.  But the papers were of excellent quality and forged with the chop of a famous samurai, one who no one would dare question.  Hiruma Toshiro, slayer of Oni.

Yukiyo, as the Kid, was called in to check on the papers.  They were very well done, Toshiro himself would be able to tell the difference between these and real papers.  Not that he could tell even a mediocre forgery, Yukiyo thought to herself.  Then on a whim the Kid went to work practicing a forgery on the spot.  In just a couple of minutes, she’d produced a forgery better than Fernow was selling, a point she happily made.

“Fine, then make your own.  None of my concern if you head on into the empire and get caught because you’d trust some kid over my own fine craftsmanship.  Keep in mind, Roko jails are just a place to rest when you are not being tortured.  And the punishment for all crimes is death.  But if you think you can do better yourself, go right ahead.”  Fernow said gruffly.

Kyruko soothed his ruffled feathers and Vlad said he’d think about the papers and maybe buy them later.

Undeterred by the looks from others in the group, the Kid piped up again, brightly asking, “If you are selling so much here, you have any jade arrow tips or anything?”

Fernow raised an eyebrow, looking at the kid for a moment then shaking his head “No.  Best not to ask about such things, either.  There are a few in town who’d not take kindly to finding out someone was looking for jade.  It’s more than decoration to the Roko’s.  It’s a weapon.  Best to forget about that here, and hope no one hears about you asking.”

The kid nodded, and the others were quick to move on before they found themselves in more trouble.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It wasn’t difficult at all for Mongo and friends to find the Yabanjin barracks, though it was one of three, each holding around a hundred of the barbarian warriors.  So it took a while to find their friend, since only Nezu knew a smattering of their harsh language.  Soon enough they found Dmitrios, and an ample supply of the vodka Mongo was developing a taste for.  Soon enough they were involved in the drinking contests, all save for Ming who was given a ‘child’s cup, since he obviously needed time to work up to a real man’s glass of the fiery liquid.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back at old man Fernow’s, he had returned to dusting the shop when a snarling voice was heard, just out of sight “Hey there, old man.  I heard the new people in town stopped by hear.  You know, part Roko, part halfbreed, with a kid?”

Fernow looked over the edge of the counter, Malachai waiting there with his thumbs tucked in his leather belt.  “They have anything interesting to say for themselves?  Usual price if it’s something worthwhile.”

Fernow checked out the windows before nodding to the Orcling.  He had some information indeed…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vlad, Fireblossom, Kyruko and the Kid were out exploring more.  And what they were finding wasn’t comforting.  A town built for 500 seemed to have 1,000 or so stuffed into it.  Savage cutthroats and rugged Yabanjin from the north added to the normal bandits found in Kuzo.  Much of the town was run down wooden shacks, though there were a few houses that were well built, the pubs all seemed in good shape.  And at the center of town stood a large, squeeze keep.  A tower at each corner of the walled enclosure was manned by half orcs in heavy armor.  Now that they thought about it, there were an awful lot of birds in the area, hawks and falcons circling the bandit town.  Disguised as a crow, Mir’s thrush familiar was safe enough.  But the air was suspiciously crowded.

The group didn’t have time to ponder that, though.  They spotted the last thing they expected to find in Kuzo.  An elf.  Pale skin and golden hair were all set off by finely tailored black and gold leather armor, and his cloak was a bright red, trimmed with ostrich feathers.  He was seated out on the porch of one of the nicer houses while a younger looking elf did his nails.  Spotting Fireblossom, the elf was up in an instant and waving them over.

In common he introduced himself as “Finafin, the Golden Duke of the Sword Coast.  A gentleman, performer, and duelist of the first caliber.  It is such a marvelous pleasure to meet another elf here out in the wilderness.”

Finafin switched to elvish as he invited Fireblossom over “Care for some elvish wine?  It’s not easy to get it here in the middle of nowhere, but well worth it.  I have...connections.” the elf said smoothly.

A flick of his wrist produced a scented handkerchief as Finafin chatted in elvish with Fireblossom about the West.  Evidently Finafin had been forced to leave the Sword Coast and was taking a few decades slumming before he would go back.

Finafin’s roving eyes picked out Vlad and he smiled to Fireblossom “So, tell me about your friend there.  Is he with you?”

Fireblossom’s chaotic side showed through clearly when she smiles brightly and nodded “Oh yes.  He speaks for the group and keeps my bed warm.”

Finafin showed a ghost of a smile as he looked over Vlad slowly and nodded appreciatively “I’m very sure.  Perhaps we could work out a sharing for a night…”

Verick had to pretend he didn’t understand what was being discussed, since Vlad wasn’t supposed to understand Elvish, but from the look Finafin was giving him, it didn’t take much imagination to figure it out.  Vlad’s hand crept to the hilt of the kusari-gama.  If the elf tried anything now, he’d be ready.

One thing was making Fireblossom curious.  “You must get into a lot of fights, Finafin.  You don’t seem the type these bandits would accept.”

“Oh, you’d be surprised.”  Finafin smiled “I’ve done a few favors for people.  Helped out Rodrigo.  The Golden Duke still has a few contacts.  As for duels.  Well, some people discourage challenges by being unthinkably brutal in destroying their opponents.  I prefer to make the challenge to…submission.  You’d be surprised how many people will accept almost anything instead of death when a rapier point touches their heart.”

That was really all they needed to hear.  Fireblossom accepted an invitation to be Finafin’s guests later at a inn called the Dancing Ferret.

As they walked away Fireblossom said softly “I’m so glad I decided to be a female elf!  I can see why elves have such a bad reputation in this part of the world.”

Vlad nodded “Just letting you all know.  If there’s a fight, it’s to the death.  No matter what happens, or what the situation is, I’m NOT surrendering.”


----------



## Black Omega

Things were going very well for Mongo and friends.  The Yabanjin barbarians drank vodka like it was water.  Mongo, Taz and Nezu weren’t left in much shape for real intelligence gathering, but Ming was still lurking there, stone cold sober and taking mental notes.  He found the Yabanjin chieftains had been recruited for an assault on Bugaisha.  Their chieftains ordered them to go, and besides, there was promise of great loot and plunder there, as well as the chance to bring home Rokugani women.  The Yabanjin didn’t know anything about tactical plans.  They were waiting here and enjoying life until it was time to fight.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vlad, Fireblossom, the Kid and Kyruko continued exploring Kuzo, taking special note of places they were not allowed to go.  Finally their path took them to the northern gate and the Inu encampment.  The guards at the gate warned them where the Inu were.  Evidently, they didn’t like life in even a small town like Kuzo, and preferred to keep to themselves.  The guards described them as a bunch of thieves and cheats, no mean feat in a town of bandits.  As the group went on to the camp the guards just looked at each other “They don’t know they are headed for trouble.  I HATE Inu.”

The camp was different than they had expected.  Instead of tents, the Inu used wooden huts built onto large wooden sleds they seemed to use, even when there wasn’t snow.  Stabled off to the side were elk that stood over nine feet at the shoulders.  Birds circled constantly overhead, and in the shade of one of the Inu buildings a massive bear was dozing.

The group was greeted quickly by several of the Inu, tattooed men dressed in hides.  A less fierce but more roguish look to than then the Yabanjin had.  It took two tries to figure out what they were saying.  Their common was not only heavily accepted, but words were slurred together and much slang of their own was added.

“So, whatta you wantin’ then?”  the leader asked, looking over the group “Here fer for fortunes, are ye?  Gotta wisewoman who kin tell everythin’ about ye.  Yuir present and future.  Maybe the gamblin’? S’tonight.  Bettin’ on the fechtin’ and more, later.  Maybe ye fecht, yoursells?  We dinnae do the fechts like in town.  Wreslin’s our game.  Any of ye wrestle?”

The group certainly wasn’t interested in their fortunes being told.  Quite the opposite, while knowing the future might be nice, the less these Inu knew about the group the better.  If the wisewoman knew real magic, she might be able to tell their real mission.  They’d heard there were fights at the Dancing Ferret, a sort of rough justice where men met the settle scores.  Sometimes to the death, but not always.

Vlad smirked “Wrestling?  No, wrestling’s just like sex, only without the fun.  Not interested.”

There was a moment of deathly silence as the leader looked around to the others, crossing his arms as he looked back to Vlad “so, what’er ye sayin’ then?  We look like elves to ye?  Ye know what I’m thinking, boys?”  he looks to the other “I think he’s wantin’ to fight the bear.”

“I’d kill the bear.”  Vlad growled, growing annoyed, even as Fireblossom watched, growing amused, and Kyruko started to think of a way to talk their way out of this.  But not right away…it was kind of fun watching Vlad dig himself deeper.

“Well now, maybe ye would. Maybe there’s more to the bear than ye think.  Maybe yuir friends care ta bet on it.  Strong man that ye are, maybe we’d need odds even.”  The leader said while grinning.

Kyruko stepped in now before it got too far.  A whispered conversation with Vlad going back and forth as she tried to convince the angry young man to apologize.

Finally Vlad looked back to the Inu.  A slight pause then finally “If I said anything that gave offense, I apologize.”

That drew a sneer from the Inu and a short whispered conversation with the others before he looked over Vlad “Ye think that’s enough, then?  Heard people talk like that before, we have.  What yuir meanin’ is “I don’t think I need to apologize, so I hope they’ll buy this.’  Be a mahn.  Either apologize or don’t.  But don’t put all those words around it ta add qualifications ‘n conditions.”

Vlad was ready for a fight by this point.  But Kyruko smoothed the Inu’s feathers a little before she whispered more with Vlad.  And finally, reluctantly, Vlad said “I apologize.  I wasn’t trying to insult you.”

“Is that why you meeting the elf later for a date?”  the Kid piped up, trying to stir up trouble.

*Bam!*  Vlad backhanded the Kid then Fireblossom stepped in to pull the disguised Yukiyo aside “We’re just getting this settled, don’t start it up again!”

No danger of that, it seemed.  The Inu just nodded in approval of Vlad’s action “That’s dealin’ with the insult proper.  Very well, takes a big mahn to apologize.  It’s accepted.”

The group left quickly, relieved to have gotten out of the camp without a fight.  Except for Vlad, who was still muttering under his breath “I could have taken the bear.  I don’t see why that was such a big deal.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meeting back at the base, the group discussed what they had learned that day and what to do next.  Volar was going to have the bandit leader he’d Dominated come by the camp later and he would teleport him back to Bugaisha to answer questions.  But first the bandit would drop hints to those around him that he wasn’t happy with how things were going, hoping to leave the impression he’d just taken off.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Again the group split up.  Mongo and Taz went off to meet with their Yabanjin friends again, while the others went to meet Finafin at the Dancing Ferret.  The inn wasn’t the friendliest of places.  A little on the dark side, a place where everyone tried to find a spot where they could sit with their backs to the wall.  Finafin was there though, with his Elven boy toy, waiting.

With Fireblossom providing all the proper encouragement and flattery, Finafin was more than happy to talk about Kuzo.  Even though he didn’t wear a rapier, he always described himself as a duelist.  Though most in the group suspected the silent younger elf would be the real threat.  Finafin had helped out Rodrigo some years ago and was now officially welcome in Kuzo, wherever it popped up.  And now was a most interesting time, with bandits gathering here to fight Lord Jyaku.  Something of a grudge there.  Rodrigo hates the Unicorn Clan, always has.  He doesn’t talk about it, but he carries a no-dachi and doesn’t allow any of his kids to use Rokugani weapons.

Finafin’s personal involvement was limited.  He didn’t bother trying to command troops here.  Mere rabble, not up to his standards anyway.  But he knew some people back west still who could supply weapons.  And he’d be seeking out the leaders in battle for dueling, Finafain was quite confident the Roko’s wouldn’t know how to handle an Elf wielding a rapier.

Sitting with Finafin certainly did draw attention to the group, most of it less than friendly.  But Vlad was doing a surprisingly good job heading off confrontations, despite an ever growing need to wreck serious physical damage on *someone*.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The open area in the middle of the floor was used for the fights.  As Finafin explained it, the fighters were a way of settling scores once and for all.  Take two men, let them fight it out, and no matter who won, the grudge was settled once and for all.  When it was time for the fights the moment Kyruko (Mir) had dreaded, arrived.  Viktor, six foot, five inches of Half-Orc Half-Elf, walked into the inn.  He barely gave the group a glance, though, instead getting ready to act as referee for the fights.

The betting started before the first fight and continued through the evening.  Some of the fighters were simple brawling, but most was more lethal.  For fights not to the death, Viktor acted as judge for first blood and if a fighter could still continue, his massive two handed sword close to hand in case anyone wished to object.  Even so, his was ruthlessly impartial, and a cleric of Beshaba was standing by for healing when needed.  

The ‘Main Event’ was the least competitive fight of the evening.  A short, muscular man armored in a simple breast plate, against a nervous looking bandit in scale armor, sword and shield.  It was no contest at all.  The unarmed man moved with blinding speed, a left-right- left of punches splintering the shield and hammering the bandit back.  The bandit swung wildly, missing, then the armored monk grabbed onto the bandit’s helmet, dragging his head down to meet a knee to the face, then a crushing elbow to the back dropped the bandit flat.  The battle only last another minute more because the monk made a point of drawing out the bandit’s painful demise, finishing with a twist that cracked the bandit’s neck before declare “This is what happens to anyone who messed with us.”

Finafin explained “That’s Grond.  Rodrigo’s eldest son.  Rodrigo rules here, but –noone- can beat Grond.  He trained as a monk, but he wears armor sometimes to slow him down, to make a battle more interesting.  The bandit crossed Rodrigo.  How?  Good question.  They don’t usually explain.  If you draw a line in the sand and say ‘cross this and we’ll kill you’ bandits tend to walk right up to the line, but not step over it.  Rodrigo likes keeping exactly where the line is a little hazy.  People are more nervous when they are not sure exactly how much they can get away with.”

Verick had watched the fight carefully to try and gauge how good Grond was.  And he was very sure he couldn’t take the monk one on one.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The inn returned to normal after the fights were finished, money changing hands as the final bets were settled.  Finafin was back to chatting about his past, while carefully avoiding just why he had to leave the Sword Coast.  But the conversation was broken up quickly as Grond walked over.

“I’m going to talk to your friend, I’ll bring him back in a couple of minutes.”  And with that Grond reaches over the table and grabbed Nezu by his collar, yanking over over the table, then dragging him behind as the monk walked out of the inn casually.

Finafin was ready to resume the conversation as if nothing had happened but the Vlad and Fireblossom had other things in mind, all too aware that Nezu could blow their cover, and suspecting it would not take much to make the Rat talk.  

Seeing his new friends following Grond, Finafin just nodding to his elfboy, then followed them out.  Grond dragged Nezu into the alley by the inn.  Lifting the thin man with one hand and banging him against the wall.  

“Pretty brave coming back here after so long.  Especially after leaving that bloodwitch in the lurch, you bastard.”  Grond snarled, then pounded a couple fast punches to Nezu’s body.  The rat doubled over before being yanked up straight again.

“You try anything this time and we’ll just kill you.  We don’t have time for shows.  I’ll let you and Shahai work out things out when she’s back.  I’m sure she’ll be happy to see you again.  Until then…this is your one warning.”  Then Grond lifted Nezu higher, a headbutt splattering blood from the Rat’s nose, followed by a couple of lightning fast kicks that crushed him against the wall.  Leaving Nezu crumpled by the wall Grond went to walk back inside, nodding to Vlad “You can collect your friend now.  Hope you’re not trusting him much, the Rat’s only good for backstabbing.”

Fireblossom watched this closely, frowning now as Vlad and the others went over to check on Nezu.  “Finafin, do you know what that was all about?”

“Why yes.” The elf positively purred in his rich voice “I almost didn’t recognize the name.  Years ago, he was Rodrigo’s second-in-command.”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Stabled off to the side were elf that stood over nine feet at the shoulders.  *




I do understand the need to stable elves every so often as they can be embarasing if you bring them into town with you prancing around with flowers in thier hair. I don't remember any giant elves stabled with the Inu that trip though, although they did have some rather large elk.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I do understand the need to stable elves every so often as they can be embarasing if you bring them into town with you prancing around with flowers in thier hair. I don't remember any giant elves stabled with the Inu that trip though, although they did have some rather large elk. *




Too true.  And that will be corrected.  Though now that I've mentioned it, I suppose I can work in a stable for elves later.


----------



## Black Omega

Fireblossom coughed, staring at Finafin “You have to be kidding…”

“Oh no.  It’s a fascinating story, really.  Your friend was quite the homicidal terror, I’m given to understand.  A bloodthirsty little bastard who fit in here very well.  But he made one crucial mistake.  He tried to kill Rodrigo and take over.”

Fireblossom just shook her head, having trouble reconciling the twitchy little man she’d always known with what Finafin was saying.

“Yes, it’s true, hard as it is to believe.”  Finafin assured, “He failed, of course.  He gave it a good try, but trusted the wrong people for back up and it all fell through.  They decided to make an example of the Rat, I’m told.  I’m not sure of the details, but the torture lasted for days, and often very publicly.  And then...well…Rodrigo has a fondness for companions that are, shall we say, exotic.  Lovely elves are a favorite, but if you’ve met Malachai you know it’s not limited to that.  At the time Rodrigo had a succubus as a guest.  Now, before you think ‘That wouldn’t be so bad’ you must keep in mind, a Succubus can suck you dry without there being any pleasure in it.  As a finish to it, the Rat was drained dry, to the point of death, then released.  He was never the same after that.  I gathered he left town not long before I arrived.  As you can imagine, no one had tried to make a move on Rodrigo since.”

Fireblossom could well imagine and as Finafin went back inside, Fireblossom passed this story along to her friends, then whispered to Ming “You can do Restoration spells, right?  How much time can pass before you can’t Restore someone?”

“A week or so.”  Ming replied, giving Fireblossom a curious look.

“Oh, that’s a shame.  I had this idea of using Nezu as our secret weapon.  Get into a tight spot then restore him to full power.”  Fireblossom grinned.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kyruko healed Nezu a little, enough to get him up and moving again, then the healer had an idea.  Calling the Kid over she quickly cast a spell before they went back inside.  “This is a Chain of Eyes.  It allows me to watch whoever it is cast upon.  I can also transfer it if someone is touched.  Try to brush up against Viktor when he’s walking around.  Maybe we can use it to spy on him.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Then the group went back inside to join Finafin.  Vodka also seemed to restore Nezu a little, though he was now glancing side to side, far more twitchy and nervous than he had been before, which was saying something.

Yukiyo waited until a good moment then got up to try and walk past Viktor as he was heading toward his table.  Bumping into the massive abomination, Kyruko triggered the spell and felt it succeed, her point of view shifting from the Kid to Viktor.  So she had a great view of Viktor easily lifting the Kid up by the scruff of the neck as he checked his gold and weapons.  Then he snarled “Better watch where you are going, kid.  Not everyone is as understanding as me.”  Then a casual toss dumped the Kid over a table to the floor as Viktor walked on.

[GM Note:  Yukiyo took quite the beating this day, and there wasn’t even any combat.  Would have been much worse if Viktor had succeeded with his will save, though.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The settled in to chat with Finafin again but they  didn’t have long to enjoy the fine Elven wine before another visitor came over, however.  A young Half-Orc who looked to Ming and Kyruko “Viktor asked me to come over and invite you to drink with him for a few minutes.”  Then the Half-Orc waited, showing fangs with his smile.  Clearly this wasn’t the sort of invitation one could refuse.

Reluctantly, Ming and Kyruko got up and went over to see Viktor, Mir focusing, getting herself even more into character.  She did –not- want to spend much time talking to Viktor, if anyone would recognize her, he would.

Finafin just waved it off “You are doing well, Fireblossom.  Important people are noticing you already.  Maybe you should stay in town for a while.  We could use people with power and skill right now.  There’s a war coming up and that always means chances for glory and plunder.”  Vlad wasn’t listening, though.  He was starting to feel feverish and weak.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Viktor was sitting in his own corner of the inn, a number of Half-Orcs lounging around, on guard.  If anything, he looked bigger than when Mir had last seen him.  But just as much an abomination.  The strong Orcish jaw with less prominent fangs, mixed with more delicate Elven ears and features.

“Don’t worry, my conversation is a little more pleasant than Grond’s.”  he assured, showing a toothy grin “I wanted to talk to the two of you since you are the only real Rokugani in your group.  We don’t get much news on what’s happening in the Empire out here, and most of that is from the Bloodspeakers.  And frankly I like getting confirmation on anything they tell us.  Where are you two from?”

This scrutiny was a little closer than either Kyruko or Ming wanted.  In a fine display of Bardic improvisation, Kyruko created a background that had her coming from the Phoenix lands, a ronin shugenja not very welcome in an area where the ruling clan claimed all magic for themselves.  Ming wasn’t quite so quick on his feet, and simply tried to play mysterious without giving much away.  Kyruko led the way in admitting she’d been out of the Empire for some time now, and had gone to work for Fireblossom and Vlad acting as a guide when they got to the Empire.  It was a neat lie that spared them from having to talk too much about what was going on in the empire.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back at the table, Vlad’s condition was getting worse.  His weakness was growing and he face had gotten noticeably flushed.  Even Finafin seemed concerned.  He leaned over for a closer look then sighed as he looked to Fireblossom “Is your friend ok?  He’s looking positively peaked.”

Fireblossom was a little concerned as well, glancing suspiciously to the wine before checking Vlad again “He’ll be ok, he just needs a little rest.”

“Oh, no…”  Finafin protested, “It looked much worse than that.  You can’t let something like this go without proper treatment.  I’m a bit of a healer, and I know some clerics in town.  Perhaps we’d better take him over to my house.  He can rest more comfortably there.”  The Elven dandy the picture of sincerity as he made the offer.

“Not a good idea.”  Fireblossom said quickly “He’s getting feverish.  He gets terribly violent if he gets delusional.  We’d better not take the chance.”

The corners of Finafin’s mouth twitched upwards, a hint of a smile before the serious, concerned look returned “It’s no imposition, really.  I have leather bonds, I’ll simply restrain him if he starts to seem violent.”

The worse for Vlad was he could hear what was being said quite well.  But his body was feeling heavier, taking more and more effort to move, let alone speak.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ming dodged Viktor’s questions as best he could, with Kyruko often intervening to help him keep his story straight as subtly as she could.  When they saw Nezu and Fireblossom helping Vlad to his feet and getting ready to heard for the door, it was time to try and bring the ‘chat’ to an end.  Kyruko politely thanked Viktor for his interest, and promised to pass along any news that she heard in the future.

“Thank you.  Try to keep out of trouble.  Women here are often seen as property, unless they are strong enough to prove otherwise.  No offense, but you don’t seem that strong.  If you think you might be interested in work away from the elf and Vlad, let me know.”  Viktor said before sipping his wine.

“Thanks.  I might just take you up on that offer.”  Kyruko tossed out carelessly.  And immediately regretted it as Viktor’s interest was caught again and he started to ask Kyruko about her deal with Fireblossom and Vlad.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Fireblossom would have preferred to wait on the others, but Vlad was fading fast and it would only get worse if he passed out while they were still sitting with Finafin.  So getting help from Nezu, they started to help Vlad out of the bar.  Vlad’s condition was noticed by more than just Finafin, and three figures slipped out of the bar to follow.

Fireblossom and Nezu carried Vlad back toward their camp as fast as they could, helping him along as he determined put one foot in front of the other.  They were just in the broad alley leading to the open campsite when an arrow thunked into the ground ahead of them.

“Try to cast a spell and arrows fly!  We’re after your gold and the elf, nothing more.  You make this a fight and it’s your own damn fault if you die.”


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Meeting with Viktor again made me glad I had crafted a detailed history and was doing my best to maintain it. I was pretending to be a Water Shugenja as my spontainious healing worked well to maintain this facade and I already had the fake Ofuda I would need. I came from peasant stock, both my mother and father and numerous brothers and sisters were nothing more than peasant farmers who had no family name nor ever would. The only thing that saved me from this life was an unexpected blessing from the Kami which allowed me to talk to them for some unknown reason. Being from peasant stock meant that I would never recieve formal training or recognition as a shugenja. The bleasing did mean fortunately that I was released from the servitude of the rest of my family because even samurai knew better than to interfere with the Kami's choices. I then wandered using my blessing to help other peasant and merchants, for a charge of course since I needed to live somehow. I eventualy left the border of rokugan where I met up with vlad and Fireblossom and accepted employment with them. If they wanted to mess with the Rokugani autorities it did not bother me as I felt no loyalty to those who treated my family like scum and would have nothing to do with me dispite my gifts. I did leave a clue though to my real identity through the name that I chose. I chose Kyruko from stories Doji Shima had told me of a rebelious Kakita Kyruko who was sometimes refered to as the temptress for her ability to charm and manipulate others with her beauty. A bit of vanity on my part but hopefly Crane stories had not made it this far. 

As for my meeting with Viktor I used some magic to reinforce the mundane disguise that "the kid" had created for me. Hopefuly my bardic training would get me past a quick encounter with Viktor. I wished I could talk to him as Mir again but our mission meant that I needed to keep cover. 

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

Vlad went limp in Nezu and Fireblossom’s arms, the poison finally taking full effect.  He’d be no help in this fight.  In fact, Vlad was still perfectly aware of what was going on around him.  He could see, hear, feel…but he could not move his body an inch.

Looking back, there were four men with bows behind them.  And in front was two more men with wickedly curved blades, and a figure dressed in a loose fitting kimono.  His hands weaved a quick pattern, casting haste upon himself, then waiting to see if Nezu and Fireblossom surrendered.

Surrender?  Ha!  Fireblossom called out “You boy’s aren’t man enough for me!”  flaunting that illusionary body before casting a haste as well, then with blinding speed creating a stone wall blocking the end of the alley where the spell caster was.  Arrows flew and Nezu was struck, but the thin man snatched his weapons out in a flash, snarling as he threw himself at the arches, blades flashing as he went berserk.  Never corner a rat…

Kyruko and Ming were hurrying to catch up, Kyruko having escaped Viktor’s interest by promising to meet him later.  They saw the battle starting up ahead, the spell caster and two partners running around the side of the building to join the others.

Ming cast a Hold person, freezing one of the archers in place, then ran past with Kyruko, who cast the wield spell on herself before grabbing Vlad’s Kusari-gama.  But neither could keep up with Fireblossom.  Hasted, Fireblossom was running with blinding speed, for to the left, her arms waving wildly.  But no, that didn’t take her out of line of sight with the archers and the spell caster.  So she ran back to the left in a seeming panic...but that didn’t do it either, the stone wall blocking her in where the archers could still see her.  Then Fireblossom stopped and unleashed two powerful fireballs on the gang, two booms echoing through the area as flames erupted at the mouth of the alleyway.  When the two fireballs had settled there was little left but ashes and some bones where the archers and spell caster had been.  The two last remaining thugs stared for a moment then fled into the darkness.  Kyruko and Ming just stared at Fireblossom for a moment before she threw out her hands “What?  I felt threatened!”

[GM Note:  A very amusing battle.  The group was trying to hide how powerful they were, but Volar gets twitchy when there are no meat shields to protect him.  Fireblossom running back and forth is artistic license.  Volar’s player was moving the figure back and forth, going “no, still in sight, how about over here...nope...here?  No.”  I translated that into the character doing it because it made an interesting image.]

Just then Finafin strolled into view, his face a carefully constructed mask of concern “Excellent, you are ok!  I heard a gang was going to attack you and figured I’d check on you, to make sure nothing happened.”

Or to find Vlad left helpless after the gang took care of everyone else.  Ming confirmed Vlad was poisoned, and Neutralized it.  And Vlad already knew exactly when he was poisoned.  They had gone outside to keep an eye on Nezu, leaving Finafin’s boy toy to watch the table.
Fireblossom’s voice was icy as she glares to Finafin “I don’t feel like talking to you now.  Go away.”

The elf was about to protest when Fireblossom cut him off “Go.  Away.”

Finafin sniffed and turned away, his cloak flowing out behind him as he stalked off.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra identified Vlad was poisoned and neutralized it quickly.  They had little doubt Finafin must have had something to do with the ambush.  Nezu gets killed, Fireblossom taken away and there’s Vlad left drugged and helpless.  But now Fireblossom had revealed more power than the group had wanted to show so early in their visit.

The group gathered back in their tent and made sure there was no one around listening before planning.  The bandit leader under Fireblossom’s control would be reporting in later that night to be teleported to Bugaisha.  The plan for the next day was very basic and to the point.  Find the rest of the gang that attacked them and make sure they would not do it again.

Fireblossom remembered the bodies of the bandits who had attacked, but it was too late.  In the half hour that had passed anything of value, or even could possibly be valuable, had been stripped away, even down to melted gold teeth.  Such is life in Kuzo.

Mir settled back for mediation and focused her thoughts on Viktor, watching through the chain of eyes as he exited the Shrine to Bishamon and walked to the central stronghold of Rodrigo.  Even he was stopped at the gate, though, an impatient several minutes.  Once he started to look around then stopped himself.  And finally he was cleared to walk on inside.  There was an open yard just inside the walls, and a stable off to the side for horses.  Viktor walked on inside, up a flight of stairs and to what seemed to be a map room.  Spread out on the table was a map of the area, showing where Kuzo was, as well as red pins Mir recognized as showing some of the villages to the north of Bugaisha.  It also showed a number of forces to the east of Bugaisha out in the Hordelands.  Viktor settled in there, looking over the map for a good hour before the spell winked out of existence suddenly, obvious dispelled.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The bandit leader snuck in after midnight.  His face was damp with sweat as he struggled against the control.  But he had no choice, the elf’s power was simply too strong.   Fireblossom touched him and the bandit leader felt the world twist around him.  Obediently, he followed went where he was told when Fireblossom passed him off to a couple of Unicorn samurai.  The room set aside for Volar to teleport to was very plain, not even a table.  But a guard was kneeling by the door, his katana always unsheathed and ready.  

A couple of minutes later, Shinjo Jyaku-sama entered, looking tired but alert.  “Thank you for the prisoner.  We need every bit of information we can find at this point.  The bandits are raiding villages all over the place.  No doubt an attempt to divide my forces, disperse them before they attack.  The Red Wizards are behaving unusually as well.  They’ve been riding out in different directions and casting spells.  I have no idea what; it’s not something Shugenja are familiar with.  “

Lord Jyaku listened to Volar’s report on how well they were doing then nodded ‘It sounds like it is going well.  Keep it up.  If you can sow some confusion, or dissention, so much the better.  But don’t endanger your cover unless it’s really worth the risk.  And I have one favor to ask.  When you go back, could you take one of my Shugenja with you?  He’ll be invisible, so it’s safe.  Once he’s there, he’ll know the location and I have a way of getting other people to Kuzo.”

Volar agreed and was introduced to the black clad Shugenja who would be accompanying him.  The Shugenja invoked the power of the spirits to turn invisible then they teleported back to Kuzo.  The Shugenja silently memorized the area before a soft chanting was heard before he returned to Bugaisha.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next morning her Thrush awakened Mir with the dawn.  Cowering in a tree just inside the walls of Kuzo, disguised as a crow, Mir’s familiar was NOT flying if he could help it.  No other birds were flying either.  Her familiar couldn’t explain why, but there was a feeling of dread it could not shake.  Vlad also found the horses were skittish, when he went to check on them.  Very curious, but there was nothing obvious that was causing it.

So they went out to check around and find that gang.  The only none fried body had been provided by Nezu, and that cheap thug’s only unique marking was a large octopus tattoo over his back.  So the group started there.  Word had gotten around of Fireblossom’s impressive display of power the night before.  Between that and Vlad’s bloodthirstiness, they had little trouble finding out that there was indeed an Octopus gang in town.  They had a house they used, just toward the south, closer toward the center of town.

Briefly they debated sneaking over there to see if the gang was still at home.  But Fireblossom had a better idea.  The elf’s rat familiar was freed to sneak along under the houses to the gang hangout.  Perhaps fifteen minutes later he had let Fireblossom know the layout of the house and that there were still six men inside, though half were still sleeping.  With a trace of sadness the rat finished with “I tried asking the other rats here for help.  But I just can’t talk to them anymore.  I try to warn them about traps, but all they can think is ‘cheese!’  It’s depressing.”

[GM Note:  Volar’s player had started teasing a little about his familiar now having a  Int equal to a couple of party members.  Which got me to thinking about how much smarter it was than most rats.  More on rats later.]

Vlad was all for simply breaking in and taking out the gang all at once, in the bloodiest fashion possible.  Kyruko and Ming were in agreement that an example should be made of the gang, but not as much with a frontal assault.  Then Fireblossom had an idea.  Months ago Volar had collected those little pots with the sleep drug from Mimura.  They were still tucked away somewhere in the Handy Haversack.

With a little rodent help, the pots were positioned under the wooden house and the wicks lit.  Based on their experience from last time, they knew the vapors would take about fifteen minutes to take effect, maybe less.  Ten minutes later three men burst out through the front door of the house, swords in hand as they gasped for breath.  The battle was mercifully short, Nezu’s two swords slicing one bandit down without hesitation.  Slowly he was getting a taste for the fight again.  Ming froze another with a Hold Person, then Kyruko Charmed the final bandit.

As with the night before, there was no looting.  Vlad slipped inside to slit the throats of the sleeping bandits while Kyruko started to interrogate her new ‘friend’.  Kiumaof the Octopus gang wasn’t the most impressive person, though he seemed proud to be part of the Ten Tentacles of the Octopus.  And quite impervious to any suggestion that octopus only had eight tentacles.  The ocean was over 2,000 miles away, who here would really know?  He and the others in the gang had heard quite a bit about how Fireblossom, Kyruko and the others had a lot of money.  Between that and the chance to grab an elf and sell her, the temptation was too much when they saw one of the group had been poisoned.  Kyruko had been hoping to hear that Finafin was involved, but evidently the local bandits didn’t need much encouragement when there was gold to be made.  Nezu was allowed to finish off the bandit.

Vlad returned from inside the house, woozy but having managed to fight off the fumes long enough to finish up.  Then Fireblossom shut up the house securely to trap all the sleep fumes inside.

One bandit was left, paralyzed by Ming’s spell.  Vlad grinned wolfishly as he drew his kusari-gama “I know just what to do with him.  We wanted to make an example…”


----------



## Black Omega

Vlad took out a few daggers and laid them close to hand before going to work on the terrified Octopus gang member, using the kusari-gama as a hammer to drive the daggers in, crucifying the man against the wall of their hangout, blood already flowing as he made sure the man was securely held in place then nodded to the others “This will make a big impression, don’t worry.  Learned this back in Rashemon.  It can take the man hours to die…”

Then the scene got gruesome as Vlad went to work on his Blood Eagle.  As far as the others could tell, it seemed to involve flying skin from parts, forcing the ribs outward a little with the end result intended to leave the impression of ‘wings’, it was a bloody spectacle that caught the attention of even hardened bandits.  Even members of his own group were disgusted by the display, Kyruko shuddering a little and not even bothering to watch.

Vlad was cold bloodedly working on his masterpiece when suddenly over his shoulder an arrow thunked into his victim.  Then another followed, both finding the bandit’s throat and bringing an all too quick end to the bandit’s suffering.

Angry, Vlad looked around to see who had dared disturb his work.  Not far away, Viktor was handing a bow back to the nervous bandit he had borrowed it from.  Folding his arms over his massive chest, Viktor looked to Vlad evenly “Your point is made.  That’s enough.”  Then the hulking abomination waited to see if Vlad wanted to press the issue.  Vlad stared into Viktor’s eyes for several seconds, then simply turned away to rejoin his group.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“That was sick.”  Kyruko whispered as soon as the group was well away from the bandits watching the scene.

“I’m just surprised Viktor would be the one stopping it.”  Vlad growled, a little annoyed still that he had been interrupted.

“I hope Jyaku-sama didn’t plan on us keeping a low profile here.”  Fireblossom commented with a grin.

“You know, I bet we’re the distraction.  While we make a spectacle, he probably has other people slipping in to do stuff more quietly.”  Mongo said thoughtfully.

A sudden, strange feeling that swept over them interrupted their conversation.  Hooves pounded as a horseman rode toward them from Rodrigo’s central keep, a rider in black.  His armor looked like it had been through a fire, sooty and blackened.  His face was concealed by a black mempo, a mask in the form of a demon face.  Even the horse seemed wrong, dried blood blackening it’s fur, it’s eyes wild, a fiery green.  As the rider charged down the street, they could see other bandits cowering out of the way.  But they resisted the rush of fear that accompanied the rider’s presence as it galloped past, and on to the southern gate.

As the rider left Kuzo, Kyruko felt in the link with her familiar a happy sigh “It’s better now, Mir.  I’ll go up and look around.”

“Fly south as fast as you can.  There’s a black rider there, follow him as best as you can.”  Kyruko ordered quickly.

“You know, us not seeming bothered by the rider will only help our reputation in town.  Though Vlad’s reputation has to be mostly me keeping him alive.  The only people he’s killed so far have been helpless or asleep.”  Fireblossom teased.

Asking around, the group found a shaky bandit who had the information they wanted.  “That was one of Shahai’s Tetsu no Shukun.  An Iron Lord.  Things will be happening soon, mark my words.”  The older man said before wandering off to get a drink.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group gathered together at the Dancing Ferret for drinks and to plot a little.  Finding a spot in one of the corners, for maximum protection.  Mongo had some interesting news from the Yabanjin barracks.  There had been a small fight between them and the Inu.  No more than ten on a side, with other Yabanjin watching.  The Yabanjin had won but the situation was tense.  The hostility between the two groups went very deep.

As they talked a figure entered the inn.  Dressed in a hooded robe of dark purple, he wore the sigh of Cyric, a silvered skull surrounded by purple flames.  Immediately he began walking toward the group, slow measured steps while some of the bandits already in drinking paused to watch the show.

The Cyrician came to a stop before their table and the group readied for trouble.  But then the man swept his hood back, revealing a thin, gaunt face and a surprisingly warm smile.  “Vlad.  I saw your work today.  I was quite impressed.  May I join you for a drink?  I suspect there is much we can talk about.”

The man turned out to be a Cleric of Cyric, and quite interested in drawing the group over to join the Temple of Cyric. “You did the right thing, Vlad.  Best to make a big splash so everyone notices you.  And fears you.  These are tenets of the Temple of Cyric as well.  You should visit us tonight.  I can show you a little of the temple.  We are a strong power here in Kuzo.  We are led by one of Rodrigo’s sons, Stavros, a powerful wizard.  Rodrigo’s getting old now, one of his son’s will be taking over for him.  And we’re betting on Stavros.  Your group seems to have the proper mindset.”  Well, most of you, the Cyrician thought to himself.

The Cyrician was quite friendly, chatting with Vlad about use of torture implements compared to the more spontaneous effect you can get from improvising with more mundane items.  But soon enough his gaze turned to Ming.  “I hope you’ll visit the temple as well.  We know you are not a Shugenja.”

“I never said I was.”  Ming said with a smile.

“You’ve never said what you are.  Yes.  But a Roko using cleric magic?”  the Cleric smiled thinly “Very interesting.  And you are not so far off us than you seem to think.  Chaotic.  Neither good nor evil.  It’s one short step from where you are now to where I am.  One simple sacrifice would do it.  And then you would have such power…”

Kyruko broke in before Ming got into trouble “you said Stavros leads the Cyricians?  Who are the other factions?  We should watch out for them.”  She said smoothly.

“Viktor.”  The Cleric replied with a sour look on his face “Grond is the toughest one in town.  But he doesn’t have…well…that aura of leadership.  Viktor can lead people.  Stavros is even better at it.  Grond is powerful but not a leader.  You already know how weak Viktor can be.  He won’t think kindly of you after what happened today.  Joining us will also make you safer.”

The group promised to think on it, and Vlad promised to visit the temple later.  But now a plan was forming and they had to work quickly before the evening came.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“We know there is tension between the Inu and the Yabanjin.  Why don’t we try to provoke a fight between the groups?  A serious, to the death fight?  What would it take to do that?”  Fireblossom asked Mongo.

“When they fought today it was even numbers.  A good challenging fight.  I’d say we have the attack take place at night while they sleep.  By surprise.  I bet that would *really* piss them off.”  Mongo decided.

Fireblossom nodded, “And animals.  We have to make sure they think it’s the Inu.  Ming, can you summon some animals to attack them?”

Ming was willing to give it a try.  He could sneak over invisibly and summon up a bear and a small pack of wolves to attack in the night.  He knew from experience summoning creatures and turning them loose would mean a good amount of bloodshed.

Next came the factions.  They had seen a Cleric of Cyric talking to Finafin and suspected the evil Elf was in league with them.  Besides which, they simply wanted the perverse Elf dead.  

“I can look like him using magic, and perhaps drop some innuendo about Finafin and Viktor?  Viktor’s part…he’s a half breed.”  Fireblossom said, still not quite able to imagine Viktor was really any part elf, despite his appearance.

Yukiyo volunteered to help.  The Kid had been making friends with some of the other kids in town and could make sure they heard whatever the group wanted.

Verick would play Finafin’s Elven ‘friend’, since he also spoke elvish.  They’d find a bar other than the Dancing Ferret, and Finafin would let it slip about him and Viktor while acting a little drunk.  In fact, Vlad suggested they add in something about Finafin and Rodrigo, just to really take this plan all the way.

Then Vlad and Fireblossom would quickly visit the Temple of Cyric while Kyruko went to see Viktor and let him know the Cyricians were plotting against him, and try to get in his good graces by offering to spy for him.

Dangerous, but if everything went according to plan they could be close with both factions by the time the night was over.  If it went according to plan…


----------



## Black Omega

Corrections made to the storyhour  where I accidently put in Bugaisha when I meant Kuzo.  Update coming soon.  Things are about to get bloody(er).


----------



## Black Omega

The group’s alias, since it’s been a little while.
Toshiro is Mongo.
Kaz is Taz.
Mindra is Ming.
Mir is Kyruko.
Verick is Vlad.
Volar is Fireblossom.
Yukiyo is Raven.

Kyruko heard back from Thrush not long after.  The bird had chased the rider as long as it could but the rider was far too fast and he had lost track after the rider had turned to head to the east.  Thrush also passed along that a hawk had tracked the rider as well, and being a faster flyer, it was still chasing the rider when Thrush had to give up.

Mongo and Taz joined their friends in the Yabanjin for drinking that evening, then bowed out to report back.  Everything seemed normal, no additional guards.  A perfect set up for an ambush.

Fireblossom turned Ming invisible and then the Vanara crept over close to the barracks, finding a shadow to hide in just to play it extra safe.  The drunken singing and noise from the barracks covered his spell casting.  First a large bear.  Then a pack of gray wolves.   The animals charged into the barracks the drunken singing turned to yells and then the sound of fighting as the fierce beasts took advantage of the Yabanjin’s drunken confusion.  Satisfied with the result, Ming quickly stealthed off before anyone thought to look for the vile Inu responsible for the attack.

Then with the help of illusionary magic, Fireblossom and Vlad were off in one of the smaller bars.  Making a splash as the flamboyant Elves they were impersonating.  Then while the Kid and friends lurked close by listening, they made sure the correct impression was given.  Finafin, Viktor, Rodrigo, indeed.  It was a slip that certainly did draw notice.  Immediately afterwards, the two slipped away to head on to the Dancing Ferret.  That was the story at least.

While Fireblossom and Vlad walked over to the Temple of Cyric, Kyruko slipped over to the Shrine of Bishamon to visit Viktor.  But she was disappointed to find a younger Half-Orc waiting on her with a message.  “Viktor’s out of town right now.  Something important came up.  He’ll be back by the morning, try then.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vlad and Fireblossom found their friend the cleric waiting on them at the gate of the temple, robe pulled right around his body.  He was quite pleased the two had decided to show up.  Vlad’s bloodthirstiness and Fireblossom’s out of control power might work well with the Temple of Cyric’s needs.

Certainly they seemed to enjoy the tour of the temple.  Well, the public areas of the temple.  And Vlad was more than eager to see one of the torture chambers, though they had no one to use for demonstrations at that particular moment, much to the cleric’s chagrin.  What Vlad lacked in seasoning he more than made up for in sadism.  

The tour was half sales pitch and by the time the two left the cleric was quite satisfied the two were truly interested in learning more of Cyric, and perhaps one day joining his church.  If they lived long enough, and were not sacrificed to Cyric’s greater glory before that day arrived.  But if they were interested in the church –and- trusted it, they were fools.  It went without saying.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“You saw Finafin in there?”  Fireblossom said to Vlad once they were well away from the temple.

“No, I missed it.  You know they serve a god of evil and chaos.  Even if we really played along with joining them, they would backstab us the moment it suited their purpose.” Vlad said calmly.

“Yes.  But maybe we can use that against them…”  Fireblossom mused.  “I’m not sure what he was up to but Finafin was sneaking around in a back hallway.  Carrying some type of package. There is more going on here than a simple war on the Unicorn clan.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Early in the morning, Mir in her Kyruko guise went to visit the shrine again.  In the dawn’s first light she could not miss a new display.  Rokugani heads on spikes, their helmets carrying the mon of Lord Jyaku.  Wincing, Kyruko went on into the shrine to find Viktor, going through his customary ritual after combat, cleaning his massive greatsword, even though the flames would have prevented most blood from ever touching the blade.

“It’s nice to see you again, Viktor.  I was wondering why you were gone last night.”  Kyruko smiled, careful to appear calm while anxiously hoping the little enchantments added to her disguise would hold up against Viktor.  This was far closer to him than she really wanted to be.

“I received word of a patrol at the village to the south.  We needed a couple of prisoners for questioning.  I’m told Lord Jyaku has left Bugaisha.  At last, a real challenge!” the hulking abomination grinned wolfishly.

“There are other challenges.  The Temple of Cyric is plotting against you.”  Kyruko said softly “I’ve been hearing things from my employers, Fireblossom and Vlad.”

Viktor simply smirked “That’s nothing new.  I killed one of their priests last week.  They live for pure carnage and bloodshed, sacrificing helpless victims to their God.  There’s no challenge in that.  No glory or honor.  Just pointless slaughter.”  Then the half-orc half-elf looked at Kyruko sharply “Why do you work for them?  You don’t seem much like them…”

Kyruko shrugged while trying to act casual “I made an agreement with them.  I would act as a guide for them traveling into the Empire.  Until they get where they are going.”

“And where is that?”  Viktor asked, interest perking up “I don’t think they would fit in very well in the Empire.”

Kyruko was silent a moment then sighed “I’m not sure really.  They play it all very mysterious.  They only tell me what they think I need to know.  They are getting in good with the Cyricians, though.  I know that for certain.  They were talking about them all last night.”

Viktor nodded while polishing the metal on his blade “I’m sure.  Why don’t you come and work for me?  You made a bad deal with them, agreeing to something with no end date or idea what would be asked of you.  I can help you with that.”

Kyruko smiled “I might be interested.  If I was free, I think I’d like working for you.  I can appreciate your methods a little more.”  Kyruko stopped short as she saw the predatory gleam awaken in Viktor’s eyes, then realized she had indirectly suggested she’s be free if Viktor simply killed Vlad and Fireblossom, not really the idea they wanted in his mind.  “But…well…I might be better off watching them for you?  I can keep an eye on Fireblossom and Vlad and maybe learn more about what the Temple of Cyric is planning, then pass it along.”

“An interesting offer, spying on your current employers.  Now tell me, how could I possibly trust anything you tell me now or later after they are dead?  If you are willing to betray them, you would do the same for me.”  Viktor said with a deadly calm, not even looking at Kyruko as he finished up cleaning his sword.

Kyruko looked side to side quickly “I don’t want to work for them!  They are savage and cruel.  But I’m afraid to leave.  They’d take some terrible revenge, I’m sure.  I’d really prefer working with you.”

Viktor simply nodded “That sounds reasonable.  Go and see what your current employers are up to then.  It’s been a long night…”

Kyruko left, rather pleased with how the meeting had gone.  Viktor simply shook his head after she had left “That’s a smart young lady.  Trying to get in my good graces while staying close with the Cyricians as well.  I’d settle for a little less intelligence and a little more loyalty, though.”  

“Yes sir.”  Said a younger half-orc stepping into view.  He paused for a moment nervously before going on “Finafin was out tonight, talking.  There’s something you need to know.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While the group gathered back at their tent, another meeting was going on in a tower not far away.  Malachai walked into one of the top rooms of the square keep of Rodrigo, bowing deeply to a figure resting in shadows.

“You’ve heard the news?  I can’t believe Finafin was so careless.  Viktor will be frothing at the mouth furious when he finds out.  And the other implications.  Sir, maybe it’s time we did something about that elf.”  Malachai said, shaking his head “His contacts have provided us with the human bane weapons we need for this battle, he’s no more use to us.”

From the darkness came a raspy voice, low, short of breath “It’s not Finafin.  As expected, someone is up to something in town.  The elf is hundreds of years old.  He would never let such a thing slip, even if it were true.  Since it’s not, and since he has nothing to gain from implying any such thing about me, it’s obviously someone else.”

“It must be someone from Lord Jyaku then.”  Malachai said after a moment’s thought.  “Finafin is close with the Cyricians, they would not sacrifice him so easily.  And Viktor’s too damned blunt.  He wouldn’t pull a trick like this.”

From the shadows came a geezing cough, then the figure leaned a little into the light.  Withered and wrinkled, he must once have been a powerful, imposing half-orc.  But age and ceaseless combat had taken it’s toll on Rodrigo. “Don’t be so sure.  The Cyricians will sacrifice anyone if they feel it benefits them.  There will be a fight.  If Finafin wins, Stavros has a clear line to taking over for me after my death.  If Finafin loses, well.  It was worth the risk.  My son is devious that way.  Why do you think Stavros is so close with the Cyricians?  He’s using them as much as they use him.  And he knows I don’t have that much longer to live.  No, the real key to this is to watch the fight and the aftermath.  Agents of Lord Jyaku will be ready to try killing the winner.  Cause as much chaos as possible while weakening us.  But it won’t work.  They have no idea of my true resources.  And I’ll sacrifice it all for my final victory and the head of Lord Shinjo Jyaku!”


----------



## Black Omega

That morning Mongo, Taz and Nezu went to visit the Yabanjin and see how the plan was going.  The sight that greeted them wasn’t pretty.  Over the door of the barracks was nailed a hawk.  Others birds were nailed to the top of the window frames and their blood smeared over the wood to form symbols.

A couple of the northern barbarians armed with axes met them at the door, but allowed them past after Dmitrios stepped forward to vouch for them.

“Damned Inu bastards!”  The barbarian snarled.  “You hear what happened?  They attack us, they make this matter of blood!  But no we have stopped their spying.  Damned bandits and thieves and their rules.  Don’t kill elves.  Don’t hunt the Inu. Well, Poshyel keh chyertoo!  We WILL hunt the Inu, as we always have.  In the name of the Black Blooded Beast, we will kill their men and animals.”

“Who was telling you not to do this?”  Mongo asked, asking the usual offer of vodka as they sat down to chat.  The burly samurai winced inwardly, surrounded by bloody magic and filthy, hide wearing barbarians, Toshiro knew he was going to be spending a week or more after all this getting purified at the temple.  But he had to admit, he was getting a taste for the vodka.  And the wild freedom of the barbarians had it’s appeal.  Duty and eventually marriage waited for him back in Bugaisha, but for the moment he was enjoying this more than he wanted to admit.

“Viktor.  That freak.  He tells us ‘Wait.’  There will be plenty of plunder in Bugaisha.  Women to take back to our villages.  Our chiefs like this.  And fear the Lady of Blood.  So we come here and wait.  But no more!  Tonight, my friend, we will take our revenge on the damned Inu!  Perhaps you and your friends would care to join us?”  Dmitrios grinned, eager for the coming hunt.

“We’ll think about it.  There might be other things we need to do tonight.  We have our own prey to hunt.”  Mongo grinned.  Toshiro was getting ideas now.  Perhaps there was some way he could use these barbarians with the Crab clan.  They wanted to hunt?  The Shadowlands had plenty of creatures to hunt.  He would have to give this some more thought.  Right after enjoying the vodka and hospitality of the Yabanjin.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
By noon a notice was posted around town in all prominent places.

_To all concerned.  I, Finafin, the Golden Duke of the Sword Coast, denounce whatever deceitful swine putting out the vile rumors that I have had any sort of relationship with Rodrigo other than friend and fellow warrior.  On my word as gentleman and noble born elf, I swear there is nothing more my friendship with Rodrigo than that, and anyone who states otherwise will answer to my blade._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Not long afterwards the first rumors of an impending duel between Viktor and Finafin began to emerge.  Vlad and Fireblossom checked with their Cyrician friends and found the rumor was true.  The main event of that evenings fights was going to be Finafin against Viktor.  Golden Duke against the half-elf half-orc abomination.  

Fireblossom and Vlad were starting to become a little concerned, though.  

“Mongo’s talking about skipping the duel tonight and joining his Yabanjin friend in attacking the Inu.  I haven’t seen him this eager for a fight in a long time.”  Vlad smirked “Getting him away from Rokugan has helped him be less of a Crane, but he’s going in the opposite direction.  He brought almost a case of vodka back from his trip to the Yabanjin barracks.”

Fireblossom nodded “Kyruko’s getting too close to Viktor also.  This can’t go on much longer or they might start forgetting everyone here is the enemy. “

Mongo and Kaz finally did agree to skip the Yabanjin battle.  Much as they wanted to go, Vlad didn’t want the party split up that night and they could see the tactical logic of that.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Dancing Ferret was filled to capacity that night.  Anticipation of the night’s duel had brought almost everyone important or tough enough to muscle their way in.  It was pretty easy to pick out the sides.  The Cyricians had their own side of the bar, deep red hooded robes worn by the clerics, holy symbols often shown for prayers for Finafin’s success and to mock Viktor’s side.  Fireblossom’s Elven eyes picked out a few wizards as well, thinner half-orcs whose clothing showed faint mystical markings.  Stavros’ followers and students.  Viktor’s faction was mostly warriors in heavy armor, more orderly and disciplined but just as intense as Stavros’ followers.  Much to their relief the party was mostly ignored aside from the occasional need to defend their spot to watch the fights.  Everyone was focused on the duel. 

Viktor was the first to arrive, flanked by an honor guard consisting of a wizard, a cleric of Beshaba, a Rokugani ronin fur trimmed armor, and a figure the group recognized instantly.  Taka, from their battles months before in Mimura against the bandits of Kuzo.  Verick’s double sword was worn proudly, slung over her shoulder next to his bow.  Vlad tenses, hand sliding to his sword before he regained control of himself.  He had put his Rashemoni past behind him when he had sworn himself to the Akodo and the Lion Clan.  The double sword was a symbol of that past.  Bit still, if the chance came…

Viktor sat in as the judge for the night’s fights, usual.  A short night it turned out, since everyone was more interested in the duel than their own quarrels.

Finafin arrived at the appointed hour of the duel, accompanied by his elfboy, Faelyn.  Fireblossom grew more wary now.  Finafin was dressed as a duelist for the fight, tight riding pants, loose, poofy blouse, blood red cloak trimmed in ostrich feathers, and immaculate leather dueling gloves.  But still he carried no weapon.  Volar was still sure Faelyn was the real threat behind the flash and show of Finafin.

All that was left was a judge for the duel and that spot was filled quickly enough.  Grond, the eldest son of Rodrigo walked into the Dancing Ferret, flanked by four of his followers, all unarmed and unarmored but looking no less dangerous for it.  Then took positions on either side of the door as another figure entered.  Standing well over six feet tall, even bowed by age as he was, the figure looked like a impressively ugly half-orc.  Shrived with age, he still looked stronger than most of the men in the inn.  Rodrigo.  A sheathed katana carried loosely in one hand, the leader of the bandits of Kuzo had the sort of aura that fills a room, making it feel too small.

Fireblossom’s fingers twitched, ready to cast a spell.  One fast strike and the whole battle might not even be needed.  But then Rodrigo’s honor guard followed him in.  Four massive half-orcs in plate mail, and a half-orc wizard.  One one other, a guest.  Dressed in pale lavender that was close to the colors of the Unicorn clan, the sleeves of the kimono darkened with dried blood in a decorative pattern that could not be totally random, her long black hair bound into a braided ponytail.  It took only a second for Mir to recognize her old friend Yoenki.

Rodrigo took over the judges seat, his katana used as a cane as he leaned forward, voice roaring through the inn.  “I will be the judge for this combat!  This duel is to the death.  The loser’s body will be burned, and he will not be resurrected on pain of death for all involved.  The strong deserve victory.  The weak only merit slavery and death!  Magic is prohibited until the end of the duel.  Anyone attempted to cast magic will be killed on the spot.  No exceptions!”

And then it was time for the duel.  Viktor was clad in armor of some black metal, in Rokugani style with a black mempo (facemask), flames flickering along the blade of his great sword as he got ready.  Finafin had more flash, cloak billowing out as he removed it and presented it to his Elven companion.  Then he took a few seconds, stretching, drawing out the moment before he took a dueling pose.  A flick of his wrist activated the magic of his gloves and suddenly he was holding a rapier and main gauche.  

The duel was a messy affair, Viktor was far more powerful but no match for the blinding speed of the Golden Duke.  Time after time Finafin’s rapier stabbed out, leaving wounds that continued to bleed as the fight went on, while the agile elf twisted and turned, managing to avoid any direct hits from the fiery great sword.   A sidestep here,  and a lunge that passed right through Viktor’s shoulder.  Lightning reflexes and experience turned a powerful slash from the heavy sword into a grazing blow.  Blood splattered over those sitting closest to the fight as Viktor feinted then landed with a mailed fist.  But Finafin did a tumbling roll under the flat slice of the sword and came up ready, a perfect dueling lunge sparking metal on metal before sinking into Viktor’s chest, the half-orc half-elf’s movement only enough to avoid the strike finding his throat, and even then the blood seeping from a dozen wounds was starting to wear him down.

Finafin forced the hulking abomination onto the defensive with swift series of thrusts, his supple wrist stabbing and redirecting the strikes, his balance perfect as he made a flourish for those watching then dipped a last thrust of his rapier under Viktor’s attempted block, under and up where the blade found Viktor’s throat.  Blood pumped fast from the wound as the blade passed on through then out the back of the huge figure’s neck.  But still Viktor didn’t fall.  Blood running from his mouth, he let out a roar, eyes glazing as he let the berserk rage take over.  Pushing forward despite Finafin’s blade, Viktor hammered the elf in the face with his fists and the handle of the sword before sweeping the weapon around, the blow impossible to block, and in one fiery stroke the Golden Duke was cut in half.

“This is what we’ve been waiting for!”  Fireblossom whispered quickly as Finafin fell dead, and Viktor staggered, close to death as well.  Vlad nodded, hand ready to draw his kusari-gama.

[GM Note:  I knew the group would want Finafin dead.  But I expected them to take a more direct part in his demise.  I even put some cool magic items on him for the group to ‘liberate’.  They were so worried about getting caught; they worked on sneaky plans to cause chaos while keeping themselves out of the line of fire.  That’s all about to come to an end, though.]


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Things are going even better than I had imagined. We were all somewhat afraid as while we had confidence in our power we knew we were no match for the entire village with its high powered rulers. Going in we knew that our mission was to disrupt Rodrigo's plans. Unable to mount a frontal assault we worked to sow dissent and make them fight each other instead. 

Sure we killed a few minor bandits publicly, but this only solidified our position as bandits and did nothing to further our goals. Our first real victory was my being able to spy on Viktor and getting information back to Lord Jayku. Looking at other ways we could be of use we decided to see if we couldn't get the varrious factions to have even less trust in each other. Additionaly If we could take out a field commander this would be good as well, but this would be more difficult to pull off without getting caught.

Mongo's friendship with the Yobanjin was a good first step as it gave us information about the distrust between them and the Inu. After the Inu lost thier initial friendly fight we decided to see if we couldn't rouse some problems. Ming's(Mindra's) ability to summon animals proved very valuable as such an attack could easily made to seem to come from the Inu. The Yobanjins nighttime counter strike was on the high side of what we had expected. Dissent between factions had begun.

I had my own ideas about sowing dissention as well. If we could bring ill will between the Cyricians and Viktors more lawful group then there might be troops withheld from the battle to protect thier assets in the rear. So far this line of thought has proved less than successful.

Our second idea of taking out a commander has gone surprisingly well. There was great personal intrest in taking out the elf as he seemed quite formidable from the stories we had heard. Initially we were looking at killing him ourselves, but another idea came to us that we though we should try instead. Why risk our lives and cover when someone else could do our dirty work for us. Thus our idea of making the elf out to have insulted Viktor and Rodrigo. Certainly denials would come, but hopefuly Rodrigo might have him offed anyway to prove a point. The public denial was not what we expected though. It seems that either Viktor had had been on the losing side in his past and/or the elf wanted take him on personaly. Either way we were left with a spectacular success as at least one of the top dogs was going down. 

The idea of striking after the duel was popular amongst several of our party. I was against it though as I value my life (paticularly after Ryoko Owari) and blowing our cover in this god forsaken village was not my idea of a sane plan. The discussion was tabled though and a decision to see how the scene played out before a final decision was made. While there were smiles amoungst our part when Rodrigo walked in, but his bodygaurd soon dampened thier hopes. While I wasn't going to mention that I was friends with Yoenki, I did try to be even more inconspicuous in hopes she wouldn't recognize me. While my first loyalty was to the group and Lord Jayku it did pain me to think I might have to fight Yoenki, and even Viktor was starting to find a soft space in my heart. While the battle raged I secretly rooted for Viktor to win. When Viktor did win our group rejoyced in the death of the elf both personaly and as part of our mission. 

Now of course the question was now what. Would we strike while they were weak or wait for another opportunity. Glances and quiet grunts began to be passed around our table. The choice was upon us.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

If they were going to make a movie, the time was now.  Viktor was being healed by one of the clerics in his faction.  Fireblossom was ready.  Vlad was ready.  Toshiro was kind of ready, while half wishing he was helping the Yabanjin against the Inu.  If they attacked Viktor they could probably kill him but his faction would surely retaliate.  What Grond and Rodrigo would do they were unsure of.  So their survival might well end up depending on the support of Stavros and the followers of Cyric.  Once they realized they would be relying on the followers of a Chaotic Evil God of Cruelty and Treachery, it was decided to let the moment pass and play it safe.

The distraction had been enough to miss out on one important event.  Finafin’s dead body was pounced on instantly by bandits lingering close by.  Gloves yanked off, boots pulled off, the dead elf’s belt searched for any gold or jewels while his rings and amulet were yanked away, until the elf’s two section body was left clad in little more than a loincloth.  The bandits of Kuzo being even less sentimental about such things than most bandits, not a thing of potential value was left unclaimed.

While the group debated their next move, the Cyricians plotted, with many dour stares around the inn.  And Viktor basked in the glory of his victory.  But not for long.

For Mir heard from her familiar that three men were ransacking the group’s tent.  Nothing of value had been left there, but they didn’t seem to be searching for gold.  They barely touched Toshiro’s box of Vodka, instead searching for things more carefully hidden.  Even driving metal rods down into the earth to try and see if something had been buried there.

Then Viktor walked over to the party’s table.  Armor still drenched in blood, his most serious wounds were healed and if anything he looked even tougher than before.  The 6’5” abomination leaned, over, gloves hands on their table as he growled “It doesn’t take much to figure out what is going on here.  We’ve not had much trouble for a while.  Then a new group breezes into town and starts making friends with Stravro’s group while putting their own power and cruelty on display.  Only someone truly devious, savage and backstabbing would come up with such a bloodthirsty plan.  I smell a rat.”

With this, Viktor looked at Nezu, who’s face turned a deadly pale as he slumped down a little in his chair while Viktor went on.  You can see we aren’t as dumb as you hoped, Rat.  I would think by now you’d know better than to underestimate us.  You can see Stavros and the followers of Cyric are not as tough as you thought.  If you think you can keep up with us, my people and Grond’s group are going out on a raid tonight.  The advance guard of Lord Jyaku’s army is getting too far ahead of the main body.  We’re going to hit them and grab a few prisoners.  Meet us at midnight at the main gate, if you want to prove how tough you –really- are.”

The group left fairly soon after that.  But not before Rodrigo made his big announcement.

“Bandits of Kuzo!  The time of our victory is almost at hand!  Even now, the army of the Unicorn clan draws near.  But I bring even better news!  Just a month ago, the great armies of the Crab Clan, one of the three military powers of the empire, were defeated by the weak and spineless Crane!  The Crab Clan Champion is killed and their army destroyed!  When we defeat the Unicorn, the second of the great military clans will fall!  We will claim gold beyond our wildest dreams!”  Rodrigo’s voice roars through the inn.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Slipping out of the inn before anything else happened, Fireblossom was trying to hold back a laugh “They really thought Nezu…”  another giggle suppressed while Nezu simply looked ill. “They aren’t half as smart as we thought they were…”

“What about the raid tonight, though?  We could at least see who’s going on it and what they are up to.”  Kyruko thought out loud.

The consensus of the group was to skip the raid, however.  Their goal was to disrupt the bandits of Kuzo, not help them on raids that would surely blow their cover.  Instead, they went back toward their camp area to try and catch the men there.  They had finished searching the area and were now staking it out from near the wall, watched by Mir’s Thrush.

Again, their plan was interrupted.  Arriving near their camp, they heard a loudly yelled “Moooongooooo!”

Dmitrios, still smelling of blood and battle, had arrived to look for his friend, clad in a still bloody and near wolf skin cloak.  And he was bearing gifts, wolf teeth necklaces for Nezu, Kaz and Toshiro.  Barbaric gifts there were accepted reluctantly by all but Mongo, who was fully back into his dumb barbarian mode, ready for a fighter after the slurs Rodrigo had uttered against his clan.  Certainly they had not truly lost to the Crane…

Dmitrios could barely control his grinning “It was a great hunt!  We stuck them in the night, they had little warning and their leader was away!  We hunted the men from sled to sled, killing all we could find.  We might have gotten all of them, but that great bear they kept as a pet got in the way and allowed the others and the women and children to escape.  Damned stupid Inu.  Now they know who is best.  The skin of their great bear is now cloaks for our chieftains!  By the Black Blooded Beast, tonight has been a great night.  It is a shame you had to miss it, Mongo!”

Mir, already feeling a bit ill at Dmitrio’s joy over the slaughter he called a hunt, felt her blood run colder.  She knew of the Black Blooded Beast.  Malar, a savage god of hunt and slaughter, deadly enemy of the Oak Father, Silvanus.  Her sour expression grew even more cold when Toshiro went on cheerfully “Great fight!  I wanted to help, but you know how it can go.  Hey, I hear the battle is coming soon.  If things don’t go the way we plan, meet me later.  I might have an offer for you.”

Dmitrios was surprised by this, but willing to listen. “Sure.  The village we met at.  It’s deserted now, no one living there to get in our way.  But don’t worry so much, my friend.  I’ve heard the Hordelands are joining with our army to help destroy this Lord Jyaku!  With such power, we can’t lose!”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dmitrios was even willing to help take care of the men watching the camp.  Flushed with victory, he stealthed off with the Kid (Yukiyo) to take a look, picking out the men and picking targets.  When the men were distracted by the rest of the party going to their camp, the two struck.  Arrows were fired in a flurry and two of the men fell dead.  Shocked for a moment, the other took off running, shoving his way past Kyruko, who tried to grab him as he passed, failing miserably to get a grip on the panicked thug.

Which was also according to plan.  Her Chain of Eyes spell passed to the bandit and Mir had a beautiful view of exactly where the man was running to.  While Dmitrios showed the Kid about how to scalp a man, the others followed the trail.  Down the street, take a right here.  Mir’s eyes closed the whole time as she watched the man’s fearful flight.  He came to a rundown house and slipped inside.  Nothing but darkness and shadows, Mir could see nothing but she heard the voice well enough.

“So, what did you find?  I want details!”  demanded Malachai’s raspy, Orcling voice.


----------



## Black Omega

“We didn’t find much of anything!  A slight magical aura, but long faded.  No secret supplies or documents.  And they attacked us right after they got back to the camp, they must have been spying on us somehow.”  The out of breath spy said.

Malachai drew himself up to his full three feet, six inches while glaring up at the spy in the darkness.  “Quieter!  Whisper it to me, they killed the others?  Did they follow you here?”  he asked quickly.

The spy nodded “They killed Yuhi and Takafumi.  We never even saw them coming!  I wasn’t followed though, I think.  I ran to fast for them to follow stealthily.”

“Unless they used some spell or a familiar.  Like they must have at the camp.”  Malachai hissed.  The last thing Kyruko got an impression of was a flash of metal in the darkness, then her spell fading with the life of the hapless spy.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Not quite fast enough though, the group had found the house the spy went to.  They waited a minute while Dmitrios and the Kid caught up with them.  Nezu and Dmitrios were sent to the rear of the house to make sure no one escaped that way.  Vlad and Raven snuck along the side of the house, peeking in windows, but the darkness was too deep for normal vision.  And the silence from inside was just as profound as the darkness.  If the little runt was still inside, he was staying very quiet indeed.

Finally done scouting the outside, the party went inside as quietly as they could, prepared for anything.  Katana out.  Spells ready to be cast.  But the house was empty save for the corpse of the spy who had been watching them, his throat slit and his tongue cut out.  A quick search of the house revealed not secret doors but there was a couple of loose boards in one corner.  Someone small and sneaky enough to wiggle down under the house and escape.

While Mongo thanked his Yabanjin friend for his help and sent him back to the barracks and Raven pocketed what few coins the corpse had, the others plotted.  They could take over the house for a bit, it seemed.  The pace of events had picked up and there was news that had to be sent back to Bugaisha.  Nor was their camp ground secure anymore.  Not that it had been terribly secure before…

Fireblossom took a few minutes to memorize the closet of the house before casting a teleport and zipping back to the specially prepared room in Lord Jyaku’s stronghold.

Nezu and Raven were set as guards on the rear while Vlad and Mongo stood on the front porch, standing guard more obviously.  Nervous minutes passed as Fireblossom delivered her messages.  Then movement caught Vlad’s attention, from the dark alley across the street from the house.  From the shadows a voice called out loudly “We need to talk!  Your party is in grave danger.  Send someone over here to meet me.  I promise I won’t hurt him.”

“We don’t need any help!”  Mongo roars back, his sword held at the ready.

Then an arrow sprouted from Mongo’s  shoulder, another couple deflected by his heavy armor as whoever was in the alley started firing.  Cautious now, Mongo and Vlad quickly retreated inside the house and put out all the lights.  Peeking out the windows carefully, they saw no movement in the alley.  But then the voice yelled out again “Do you need any help now?” followed by mocking laughter.

Vlad’s face grew more grim as he listened, then muttered to the others “That’s Taka, I’d swear it.  The ambush in the dark, the taunting.  He’s done this to us before.”

The party didn’t have long to consider this information, however, before they started to smell oil.  A quick peek out of the windows didn’t reveal anyone close by.  But the smell of oil was getting stronger.    The roof would certainly make noise is someone was up there running around with oil.  Several in the party got the same idea at once, looking down just as fire was sparked under the house and flames started to flare up between the floorboards.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In Bugaisha, Volar was immediately surrounded by guards, but he knew the correct password and was cleared by a Shugenja’s magic test.  Volar passed along the information gathered at Bugaisha about Rodrigo, the factions there and what little the group really know of their plans.  Volar also had a request “How fast can you make a banner, fairly big.  It should have the Unicorn mon as well as Bansho Kishu, and Hiruma Toshiro.  The Toshiro part should be really big.  We want to get their attention.

A curious request, but a couple workmen were put to the task and in about fifteen minutes they had a passable banner ready to go.  Volar stowed it away in his handy haversack, then called upon his teleport spell again, fixing the distant closet he had so clearly in his mind.  The command word was given and Volar felt space warp around him, reforming back in the bandit stronghold of Kuzo.

Volar couldn’t help but cough as he reappeared in a closet filled with smoke.  Through gaps in the wood he could see fire spreading in the house.  A fast spell folded magic around him as armor before the elf yanked open the door and ran as fast as possible through the flames and out of the house.  Bursting through the front door, Fireblossom was treated to a battle in progress.  Raven firing arrows as fast as she could at enemy archers on rooftops across the street.  Taka firing arrows from the alley as other thugs kept Vlad and Mongo from getting to him.  While up on the rooftop of another house, a burly, bald headed man was flinging out a bizarre looking weapon like a chain mail basket, round and with jagged metal teeth lining the mouth.  With each toss he tried to drop it over Mongo’s head, but the samurai’s armored helmet saved him from the worst and he head remained on his shoulders.


----------



## Black Omega

Despite the bandit’s tactical edge, the battle was short, sharp and not to their advantage.  Raven’s deadly arrows dropped two of the archers on the top of the house.  The burly thug with the flying guillotine was taken care of by a Fireblossom dominate person.  Then one of his attacks snatched the head off the body of one of the thugs Mongo was fighting, before he and Vlad cut down the others savagely.  Kyruko froze one bandit in place with a Hold Person.  This was the first time the party had the chance to really cut loose in Kuzo and the bandits were totally unprepared for the results.  At the last, Fireblossom dropped a Web over the alley Taka was in, planning to give the others time to get into position.

In the alley, Taka was starting to grow a little concerned.  Clearly Malachai had underestimated these people.  He’d kick the little runt’s butt later, but for now retreat was clearly the tactic of the moment.  He’d escaped the sticky strands of the web, but looking around, both ends of the alley were engulfed in the thick, white web.  It was probably be faster just to climb up to the roof, take a look, then get the hell out of there.

Taka was beyond surprised, however, when a ball of rolling fire bounced through the web, missing him thanks to his keen reflexes, while clearing a path through the web.  Taka could barely believe his good fortune…  A touch to his magical ring and the activating phrase “Inbisibaru!” and he vanished before the eyes of his foes and ran out of the web along the convenient path.  No one seemed to have prepared any spells to see the invisible, since he passed by the fighters without any trouble.  The elf…Fireblossom…conjured up a wall of fire to try and keep him from escaping, but the slippery thug barely broke stride, throwing himself through the flames, accepting the pain as the price of escape.

As he raced down the street, the wall of flame melted away behind him and then he heard Vlad yelling “Down the street, there!  100..130 feet and moving fast!  Kill him in the name of Bane!”

A red bead rocketed down the street and exploded into flames, leaving the houses on either side of the street smoking and frying a couple surprised bandits into charred remains.  But not Taka, he simply threw himself off to the side, rolled under the flames before kipping back to his feet and turning the corner.

Verick considered trying to chase him down and for a moment he started to run down the street.  Mindra had finally cast True Sight on him, and he –really- wanted the cowardly archer dead and his sword back.  But none of the others in his party were following him and running off alone seemed like a bad idea.  Er...especially after declaring himself a Banite…

[GM Note:  My group’s tactics can vary widely.  An occasional strength, and weakness is that there are a few individuals with tactical sense, but there’s never an overall plan.  Volar created the net to trap Taka but then used a flaming sphere to let the fighters in at him, with the result he also created an escape route.  Mindra didn’t cast True Sight on anyone until a couple of rounds after Taka went invisible and started to run.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The party regrouped quickly and decided returning to their old camp would be pointless.  A few looked over at Vlad and shook their heads over his Bane comment.  They were already in trouble, but now the Church of Cyric would be taking this personally.  The group debated where to hide out for the night when Fireblossom’s dominated thug cleared his throat.

“I’m Nagase…called Naga.  I know you have me controlled by a spell.  And I…can’t…break…out.”  Fireblossom could feel his will like a fluttering bird inside a cage, utterly unable to escape the spell. “way I see it, my only chance to live is to see to it you guys get out of this alive.  So you don’t need to force me to help.  Just swear to me if we get out of this I won’t be killed.  And that doesn’t mean turning me over to anyone else so they can kill me.”

The group agreed and Fireblossom came up with some carefully worded instructions to make sure the thug was not leading them into a trap.  Then he took them to his home, a rather small place in the northern section of the bandit village.  Badly in need of rest and a little healing, the group set up camp there and set watches.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick had the early shift, joined by the still twitchy Nezu and Yukiyo.  The windows were closed to slits and checked often as the others tried to sleep.  Several hours had passed and Nezu was peeking out the back windows to make sure the coast was clear, when Verick saw a shadow move.  Then again, a oozing darkness growing along the wall he was facing.  Silently, Verick drew his jade katana, holding the sword ready.  The shadow did not attack, however.  The wispy, almost human silhouette whispered softly “Danger follows close behind me.  If you survive and can get to the octopus house, you should be undisturbed tonight.”

Then to Verick’s surprise the shadowy form simply vanished back through the wall.  Verick frowned, then decided to try to head off this trouble before it reached them.  He slipped over and awakened Toshiro and Kaz “Get your armor on.  We might have a fight coming and I don’t want to disturb the spellcasters.  They need their sleep.”

Armored and ready, the three samurai slipped out of the house and crossed the street quickly to an alley on the opposite side.  Inside the house, Yukiyo and Nezu awakened the others quickly and explained what Verick had said had happened.  They peeked out the front while the samurai watched from the opposite alley and saw a white mist roll in down the street.  Lingering in the slight breeze until something else disturbed it.  Figures in black clocks and armor, with great metal shields bearing the symbol of Cyric, and long swords that gleamed with an icy blue light.  The figures moved with complete silence as they started to march in formation toward the house.

Verick’s plan came together quickly in his mind and he set out down the alley with the intent of circling around and catching the Cyricians from two fronts.    He left the alley on the opposite side of where the Cyricians were and started to circle around behind.   After perhaps 30 seconds he looked back and realized Kaz and Toshiro had not followed him.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Instead the two Crab samurai had lingered at the mouth of the alley and been spotted by a couple of the silent, armored men and the attack was on.  While two attacked and sealed off the samurai in the alley, the others assaulted the house.  A hasty fire trap by Yukiyo on the door was enough to set off an eruption of flame there, so little effect.  And Mir, Volar and the others ran out the back of the house.  The first out the door, Nezu, took an arrow from an ambusher there but Mir shoved right past him as he stopped short and the others escape the house quickly.

Volar summoned up a boiling, thick cloud filled with noxious fumes to slow down the Cyricians but a few walked through it like it wasn’t even there and started to attack Naga and Nezu.  To some surprise, Naga actually held his own with the Cyrician, though Nezu did not do quite so well, bloodied by the first attack and as the Cyrician moved out of the Silence cast on the others, he lifted the shield with the Symbol of Cyric and invoked Blindness on the luckless rat.

Mindra had quickly scampered around the houses to where Toshiro and Kaz were holding their own.  But found thanks to the areas of Silence, he could not get close enough to heal them, and could not tell the samurai to make a tactical withdrawal.

Mir was forced to retreat as the sniper at the back door was revealed to be Malachai, the tumbling Orcling constantly moving to try and flank her with one of the other Cyricians attacking.  By this time Verick had finished his circling maneuver and caught back up with the battle again.  Obviously with some pent of aggression he needed to take out on someone, since he charged in and engaged three of the Cyricians all by himself.  He was even mostly holding his own, jade katana and mundane wakizashi flashing, until Malachai tumbled into range, daggers finding the vulnerable parts of Verick’s anatomy.

Across the street, Kaz had finished off his opponent and taken a step back, allowing Mindra to heal him.  Then the two of them finished off the one remaining hooded figure fighting them.

As Volar and Mir withdraw to a safer spot they were attacked by rubbery black tendrils that grew up from the ground.  At the same moment the illusions of Cyric warriors melted away.  Faelyn, Finafin’s ‘friend’, was revealed flying off to the side, letting the tendrils do their work before dropping a fireball over the two as they retreated back toward the Cyrician clerics and warriors.

With the illusions gone, Naga was able to find real targets to fight and Yukiyo’s arrows began to fly with more deadly results, focused particularly on Malachai, who was forced to somersault away and drink a healing potion.  With Kaz, Toshiro and Mindra returning to the battle, the tide had turned firmly against the Cyrician’s.  Kaz was able to save Nezu before the cleric finished off tormenting his blind opponent.  Bloody as he was, Verick had stood up to the best the Followers of Cyric could throw at him and was still standing.  

Seeing little point to placing himself in real physical danger, Faelyn flew away once the battle went against him.  And Malachai tumbled off into the darkness.  Volar was ready for him…a scroll of dominate person prepared for just such occasions.  But as he reached for the scroll he was reminded.  The spell had already been used up on Naga.  So Malachai escaped into the night, and with a vital bit of information.  In the heat of battle, Mir had called Volar by name.  At last, he had his first clue to the identity of the group.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Well its been an interesting time. Knowing that the Cyricians are all over the place Verick calls down thier wrath. Someone else is on our side warning us, which is even stranger as we have made no friends in town. I accidently call Volar by his name. Fortunately if we can make it through the night all indications the battle will be tommorrow and we won't have to worry about our cover anymore. 

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

The party made their way to the house former used by the Octopus gang.  They found it deserted, a sign posted warning the house was infected with a disease and no one was to enter.  All valuables had already been stripped away but it worked out to a relatively safe place to stay.  While the group settled in to wait on the dawn Toshiro and Kaz set to work stripping the disguising paint from their armor.  For the battle tomorrow, they wouldn’t be hiding who they really were.  Verick and Volar cornered Naga for a little chat as well.

‘I only know a little of the plan.  I have a friend who’s in charge of a small group in the second line.  I guess there are going to be three lines.  His group’s been told once the fight starts, the front line with take the first charge.  Once they’ve blunted the first attack, they will fight a little more then retreat quickly.  So if it looks like the front line is running for their lives, it’s nothing to worry about.  It’s all part of the plan.  I’m not sure I believe that, but the men are pretty confident.  This is for blood and Rodrigo’s never let them down.”  Naga patiently explained under questioning, doing his best to cooperate.

As dawn drew near Toshiro grew more quiet and thoughtful.  Like everyone else, he was set to use a Cyrician cloak as a disguise, to follow the army as it went out.  Finally as he rose to join the others he said “Dmitrios will be out there.  I really hope I don’t have to fight my friend.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The party peeked out of their little house as the town prepared for war.  The first to come were the Yabanjin.  Axes held at the ready, paired with wooden shields, the barbarians sounded more like they were going to a party rather than a fight.  A few Yabanjin half sang, half yelled out something in their native language and the others responded with enthusiastic shouts of “Da!” often punctuated with the thunder of three hundred axe handles pounding against their wooden shields.  The Yabanjin weren’t just ready for the fight, they were eager for it.

Next came the bandits of kuzo, a mix of tough, hardened killers and young peasants looking for a better life.  Surly and often looking hung over, they were driven into battle by tough looking bandit leaders who mixed harsh language with liberal uses of whips or clubs to keep their men moving.

The Sons of Rodrigo came next, hulking halforcs in heavy armor, armed with long spears and great swords.  Viktor was allowed to lead them and his group looked the most disciplined of the bandits so far.  Next came Rodrigo, a shriveled shadow of the savage killer who had terrorized the countryside for decades.  Stravros rode with him.  And right behind came yet one more abomination.  He looked like a halforc crossed with an ogre.  And the monsterous thing was carrying a heavy banner.  Toshiro’s fiancé, Shinjo O-Hisa.  Bound up onto the banner pole, looking much the worse for wear.  Now the group knew what the mysterious mission the night before had been about.

Last came the Cyricians.  Yet one more disorderly mob, though well armed and spoiling for a fight.  Mostly bandits and a frew clerics, mixed in with halforc wizards.  It was here the group made their move.  Picking a good moment to slip out of their house and mingle in with the straggling followers of Cyric.  And there were plenty straggling.  Toshiro’s doubts had been dispelled by the sight of O-Hisa on that heavy cross.  He was ready for blood.

The army marched out from the mist shrouded town, then headed east for two hours.  A nervous two hours where the group did their best to simply mingle in with the less eager Cyricians who were also trying very hard not to be noticed.  Obviously not everyone was excited about the idea of fighting a thousand samurai.

At the battlefield the group faded back even more, watching from a small hill a little way back from the left flank as the bandits formed into three lines.  The weakest, least reliable warriors in front.  The second line was mostly Yabanjin, though with a large number of the more hardened bandits as well.  Last were the Sons of Rodrigo.  Viktor’s faction held the right flank, horse archers in place to prevent a flanking attack.  Rodrigo’s banner was planted right in the middle where all could see.  And the left was held by the follows of Cyric, their wizards and clerics giving them an edge the others lacked.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Within the hour, the Unicorn army marched into view.  More infantry than they would have expected but disciplined and organized.  Different shades of purple dividing the different divisions.  Unlike the bandits of Kuzo and their allies, the Unicorn army was neatly organized into squares, samurai with long spears in the front, followed by divisions of archers and a light cavalry screen for the flanks.  Banners were displayed for the lords leading each division.  The party’s old friend, Utaku Shiko.  Shinjo Yuji.  Shinjo Jyaku himself.  And Hiruma Toshiro and Toritaka Kazuyuki on Viktor’s side.

From their spot on the hill, the party watched as both sides prepared.  And Verick simply shook his head “We missed something.  Those bandits can’t possibly stand up to those samurai.  No hordelanders.  No Bloodspeakers present.  They don’t have a chance in Jigoku.”

Volar agreed “The Bloodspeakers are waiting out there.  But it’s ok.  I have a little trick of my own to spring on Rodrigo’s group.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The battle began with a volley of fireballs from Shugenja’s in Lord Jyaku’s army, then the advance of the samurai.  Timed to coincide with the first contact between the front lines, Stravro’s and the Cyricians looked back at a hill behind their flank and saw a new army walk into view.  A hundred Crab Samurai in heavy armor just creating the hill and standing ready.  Fluttering in the breeze was the banner Volar had gotten made in Kuzo, the mon of Toshiro.

Aied with Volar’s magic, Toshiro’s voice boomed out over the left flank “Prepare to die, you dogs!  Hiruma Toshiro has come!  The Crab fight beside the Unicorn today!”


----------



## Black Omega

The line of illusionary Crab cresting the hill behind the flank of the Cyricians certainly did catch their attention. Toshiro’s thundering voice delivering that challenge did even more.  The cavalry on the left flank were panicked by the sudden appearance of a hundred samurai behind them, and fled from the field.  While the horse archers on the right flank were caught in a tangle of plant growth, courtesy of Mir.

[GM Note:  Toshiro’s player rolled a natural 20 on the Intimidation check for his dramatic entrance.  That was worth some undisciplined follows of Cyric panicking and running away.]

The dramatic entrance also drew a swift response from the Cyricians.  40 of the Yabanjin hunters, with a few clerics and one wizard, were sent up to assail the small force of Crab samurai.  As the wizard’s first fireball fell among the gathered samurai, the halforc wizard quickly realized what had already been suspected.  An illusion.

“It’s a trick!  Charge up there and kill them all!  There’s only a few of them, the rest is illusion!”  the wizard shouted, before falling into silence as Mir’s ‘raven’ familiar flew in, enchanted with a spell of Silence and Invisibility Purge.

The samurai might have been illusion, but Volar’s next trick was not.  A boiling cloud of foul smelling fog engulfed the charging barbarians, and barely half staggered through, surviving the Cloudkill.  Even twenty Yabanjin with axe and shield were nearly enough to overwhelm the party, though.  Naga was badly wounded protecting Mindra as the monkey dashed from point to point, healing the fighters.  Mir was distracted from the combat for a time as the wizard retreated from the area of Silence.  A Conjuring Bolt not only injured her familiar badly, but it created an evil looking hawk to chase the bird all over the field.

The battle was bloody.  Volar was conserving spells for later battles and Mindra was forced to summon up a Dire Ape to help out Kaz.  But slowly the tide turned as Verick, Toshiro and Kaz took a toll on the Yabanjin.  Their flashing katana cutting down one or two at a time.  After a solid minute of hard fighting the Yabanjin had enough and withdrew quickly from the battlefield.

Mir’s ‘raven’ familiar was doing the exact same thing, flying as fast as he could back to Mir while trying to dodge the fiendish hawk in pursuit.  A magic missile from the wizard almost finished off the poor bird before it flew behind Mir, currently invisible.  With a thud the fiendish hawk flew straight into Mir, falling stunned from the impact and easily finished off.  With his troops in retreat, the halforc wizard picked the better part of valor and retreated with them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Their illusion revealed, it was just the party now moving along the back edge of the battle field.  Here and there, they encountered small groups of bandits.  But nothing that could threaten such powerful warriors and spell casters.  Thanks to Mir’s healed up familiar, they had a bird’s eye view of the battle as it developed.  The first line collapsing under the Unicorn assault.  The second line holding firm in the beginning but then starting to fade under the relentless pressure.  Drums pounded behind the Unicorn lines and banners waved, directing the assault as a other wave of fireballs exploded among the bandits, triggering a weaker, mixed assault of lightning and fire back from the bandit wizards.

Now Mir’s familiar started to notice, the air over the battlefield had gotten more crowded.  There had been several birds flying over the battle, assumed to be wizard’s familiars helping them keep track of what was going on.  But now there were twenty or more hawks, with some eagles circling the battlefield.  Until an unseen signal was given and the hawks attacked every other bird in the air, including Mir’s thrush.  As this began, the eagles swooped down low, forms twisting as they pulled up to a near stop and changed tohuge bears and other forest animals who began an assault on the now trapped Yabanjin hunters.

Mir’s ‘raven’ was forced to retreat quickly to the safety of Mir, needing a little more healing before being sent out again.  Instructed fly low and stay out of trouble, Mir’s familiar was to find Shinjo Yuji and stay close, so they could relay messages to him.  

The second line of the bandits was broken, it’s cohesion lost as the battle went on.  Some of the hunters simply withdrew.  Others retreated to the third line, ready to fight again.  Banners rushed from place to place on the Unicorn side as they took advantage of the lull to move forward fresh samurai to the front lines, withdrawing battered units to the reserve.  And then the battle began anew.  The final line of Rodrigo’s bandits held firm against the attack.  Viktor even pushed forward a little, anchoring his flank against the plant growth dropped there by Mir.

Once the battle was fully joined, a shadow fell over the field.  Skeletons and zombies began to rise from the spots of the battlefield they were buried.  On the right flank twisted creatures that could only be Oni came into view, swinging around the plant growth to attack with fearsome force.  While on the Cyrician side, the Bloodspeakers rode into view.  More undead leading the way, followed by four riders in icy black armor, Shahai’s Iron Lords who spread fear all around them.  And finally Shahai herself, with other maho-tsukai, dealing out terrible spells that left brave samurai clawing out their own eyes in horror.

And behind it all, the party circling around toward the middle, toward the gruesome banner that held Toshiro’s fiancé.  But they weren’t the only people back there on a mission.  And as some smoke swept over the battlefield, another group came into view just a hundred feet away.  A squat, heavily armored cleric of Beshaba.  A ronin in lion colors, with a fur trimmed haori, a sleeveless jacket worn over armor.  A wizard in a mask showing spread wings.  And someone the party recognized easily.  Taka, Verick’s old double sword worn slung over his shoulder, his trusty bow in hand.  As soon as they spotted the group, they attacked.  The ronin and cleric charging forward as Taka began to pincushion Verick.  And the wizard gestured, evoking a fiery blast that engulfed the party.


----------



## Black Omega

The party had been looking forward to one more shot at Taka and his Guren-tai group being here was just a bonus.  Verick began by trading arrow shots with Taka as Toshiro and Nezu started forward.  The stout cleric cast a bless then charged forward with the ronin dressed as a Lion clan samurai, the ronin holding a katana in one hand and a bladed gauntlet in the other.  Seeing Verick was rapidly losing his archery duel with Taka , Volar conjured up a Stinking Cloud over him and the wing masked wizard.

Dropping his bow, Verick readily his katana and wakizashi in a flash and rushed forward, charging recklessly, passing by the more cautious Toshiro and Nezu’s advance.  They met the ronin and cleric head on, a quick spell Paralyzing Nezu while Verick drew blood from the ronin with a slash.    The masked wizard emerged from the Stinking Cloud but had no chance to cast a spell before Volar gestured again, a Stone Wall rising from the earth and surrounding him, but not closing off the top.  Not stopping the wizard but delaying him from casting spells on the party.

It only delayed the wizard a few seconds though.  A Fly spell soon had him floating into view.  He considered for a moment using the Stone cylinder as a tower, but didn’t want to take the chance Volar had another wall to close off the top with.  So he flew behind the wall, using it for cover as another fireball fried Nezu, Mindra, Volar, Toshiro and Naga (always staying close to the elf).

Verick had agilely avoided the flame blast but he was surrounded by the cleric and the ronin, blood flying as both hacked into him.  And Taka emerged from the mists, arrows once again pin cushioning his old enemy.  Only Mir running into the line of fire to heal him saved the reckless young Lion samurai.  Mindra freed Nezu of the Hold Person spell and at Toshiro’s orders, the twitchy man moved to flank the ronin with Toshiro, two strikes of Toshiro’s honorable weapon doing terrible damage to the dishonorable cur.

The cleric moved over quickly to help, healing the ronin, then brandishing his holy symbol of Beshaba as he Cursed Toshiro with weakness.  The wizard battle continued, Volar blasting the flying wizard with a Bolt of Conjuring, hurting him badly and bringing into the fray a celestial hawk to keep up the chase.  The wing masked wizard gestured, hands lifted as energy swirled out toward Volar, turning the elf into a helpless little sheep.  Though a sheep who was hasted and with hooves of striding and springing.

With help having caught up with him, Verick charged forward again, leaving the other battle behind as he raced toward Taka.  Who simply faded back into a Fog Bank Volar had summoned earlier, vanishing from view before Verick got too close.

A busy Mindra cured Toshiro of the Curse and the battle got ugly as Toshiro scored a critical hit into a gap of the ronin’s armor.  Just as the ronin stabbed the blades of his gauntlet into Toshiro’s side, drawing forth a red spray of blood.  While Nezu was pounded by the cleric, and the wizard hurled another fiery bead that erupted over the party, doing burning damage to everyone, even the cleric, and the innocent sheep standing there trying to mind it’s own business.  The wizard paid a price for that, though.  His concentration had failed for a moment and the hawk got in an attack, for a seemingly insignificant amount of damage.

Seeing the battle behind him not going well, Verick raced back, catching the ronin from the side, a well placed slash while Toshiro switched off to help Nezu with the cleric, one again ordering the rat faced man into position for flanking.

Mindra caught up to the fast moving sheep long enough to dispel the magic and turn Volar back to his normal, elven self.  The hasted elf wasted no time guzzling down two healing potions, already far to close to death for his comfort.  

Taka emerged from the Fog again, having circled through it to a different spot and once again a flurry of arrows raced around and into Verick. One of the arrows was the black feathered type that had laid Toshro low for days recovering.  But as Verick felt the taint in the4 arrow attacking, his Jade Katana heated up, it’s magic helping him fight it off.   The wizard joined in the fun, blasting Verick with a Magic Missile, still ignoring the hawk, which had scored another lucky hit for insignificant damage.

Another Magic Missile blasted Toshiro next, but it was too late.  Injured by the fireball and the persistent attacks, the cleric was wounded by a sneaky attack from Nezu, and then one last terrible sweep of Toshiro’s sword separated the man’s head from his body.

With Taka back in view, Verick once again raced forward, getting close enough with his charge this time to score one hit with his Jade Katana.  Never one to match a bow against a sword at close range, Taka ran into the mists again.  While Toshiro, Nezu and Mindra combined to overwhelm the ronin, striking him down as well.

Mir had her bow out by this point and was starting to shoot at the wizard.  The wing masked wizard gestured and an arrow of acid sailed across the battle field and striking Mir.  Though the wizard had no way of knowing the acid would do little harm to the silver haired Aasimar.  In return Mir fire again from her bow, an arrow catching the wizard perfectly, in mid spell.  Into his throat and out the other side.  The wizard hovered in the air for a moment, then fell, landing with a bone crushing thud that finished him off.

[GM Note:  Mir rolled a crit with a great attack roll, and took the wizard to –1.  The hawk that had been attacking had done two points of damage by this point, but the wizard had been ignoring it, since surely a point of damage here and there would make no difference.  My players still remind me of this sometimes.]

Volar rushed forward, dispelling the fog cloud and allowing Verick to charge forward toward a surprised Taka.  The surprise didn’t last, though.  The charge came up short and Taka’s ring turned him invisible again.  Volar tried to cut off his retreat from the battlefield with a wall and Mindra scampered up to cast True Sight on Verick.  But it was all too late.  The slippery bowman had escaped them one more time.

[GM Note:  As a storyteller I was tempted to let them finally catch Taka.  It felt like the right time.  B ut at the same time, the group knew he used invisibility to escape.  They knew his tactics well enough by now that Volar predicted almost exactly when Taka would run.  And they still had not prepared anything to stop him when he turned invisible.  I’m very sure next time it won’t be so easy, though.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With the battle finished, there was a brief rest as Volar looted bodies.  Mir and Mindra healed everyone as much as they could.  But the battle had drained their resources badly and it was decided to not heal everyone up fully.  There was still a lot of fighting left to do.

On the left flank, the Cyricians were barely holding on.  If not for the Bloodspeakers, they would already have pulled out of the battle, but the sheer, bloody-minded aggression and terrifying magic of Shahai and the other Maho-tsukai was holding that battle even at the very least.  To the right, the Oni had been dealt with but at great cost.  Viktor’s heavily armed force was pressing forward and as the party watched, the man holding the banner of Toshiro was cut down by Viktor’s fiery great sword.

Mir’s familiar had found Shinjo Yuji by this point and they had one quick question for the embattled Unicorn samurai.  “We’re here somewhere behind the center of their line.  What do you need us to do?”

“We’re getting ready for a big push.  But I’m worried if we start breaking them, Rodrigo will simply kill the Great Lord’s daughter and try to escape.  I’ll let you know when we are ready to push.  Get yourself in position to attack from behind and try to free O-Hisa when we attack.  You have ten minutes.”  Yuji said to the familiar.

Again, there was some fighting to do to get into position.  But only rabble, nothing that could challenge the party like Guren-tai had.  When they had found a good spot for the ambush, what they saw didn’t inspire confidence.  O-Hisa was strapped to a large cross that doubled as a banner.  Halforcs stood around, guarding the area around the banner.  And the huge, halforc-halfogre stood at ready beside the banner, an equally huge naginata held at the ready.  This would take some planning.  And they didn’t have much time.  As the familiar relayed Yuji’s command to attack, the party saw off to the left the Hordeland barbarians finally arriving, hooves thundering as they raced to join forces with the Bloodspeakers.


----------



## Black Omega

Nezu watched the group preparing with a growing sense of dread.  Volar pulled out a spy glass from his backpack, even though it was far to long to have really fit inside there.   Looking toward the battle ahead the elf said “Eight guards, half armed with bows.  One looks like a leader type.  And that huge, warped beast.  I have a plan that will rescue O-Hisa, but we need to engage as many of the guards as possible.”

“I think I can help.”  Mindra said quietly.  Nezu watched a the monkey summoned a large wolf, then a  black bear.  The more targets the better, as far as the rat faced man was concerned.  He’d seen that half-orc half-ogre carrying the banner and wanted no part of it.

When the Hordelanders arrived to join the battle, Nezu looked up to Toshiro, ready to call off the dangerous assault right now.  Surely it was time to regroup…  But Toshiro’s gaze was fixed on the center of battle and his fiancé.  A fast wipe of a cloth cleaned blood from Toshiro’s katana then he nodded “Ok, let’s go.”

The group moved closer as stealthily as they could.  Mindra directed his animals to sneak around to attack two of the bowmen.  Verick assisted Kaz, so that heavy, noisy armor would not give the group away.  And despite his many protests that he could not be stealthy if his life depended on it, once again Hiruma Toshiro blended in perfect with the light overgrowth as he moved.

Nezu readied his scimitar and waited for the command to charge.  And through it all he kept telling himself “I owe Toshiro for this.  I can do this.  Rodrigo’s just a man and his children and just mortal.  I don’t want to face them again…but I must.”  The thin man had only just gathered his courage when the group charged.   Bear and wolf charged archers as the samurai and Nezu ran forward to engage the others.

The half-orc guards managed to get one volley of arrows off, then it was hand to hand fighting, with their leader wading in to block the path to O-Hisa while ordering the last couple of unengaged guards to shoot anyone who got past.  A chance they never got, since Mir uncharacteristically ran to the front, Naga following and acting as a bodyguard.  A few words  from the young Aasimar brought a thick fog of white over the battlefield.  And the curses from in the mist were not simply half-orcs. 

‘Why the hell did she do that!”  Verick growled.  “I can’t see a thing.”

But Volar could.  The crude banner stood twenty feet, so he could just make out the top of the banner.  And beside it the curved pole arm the monstrous guard wielded.    Soaring higher, Volar took a good look over the mist before diving down into it.  A powerful slash of the naginata pierced his magical protection, drawing a thick flow of blood.  But Volar focused past it and grabbed for O-Hisa.  For a dangerous second he almost lost her in the mist before his hands found the bound Unicorn samurai.  The massive orgre-ish monster lifted his naginata for another blow but as it fell Volar and O-Hisa disappeared from view and the blade simply lopped off the top of the wooden pole O-Hisa had been bound to.

In the thick mist, Verick cut down one of the guards, then teamed up with Toshiro to kill another.  Just as well, Nezu reasoned they would need someone to guard their backs so no one snuck up on them.  So there he waited at the edge of the mist, keeping watch over them.  Then a thundering roar came from inside the mists.  And the sound of something tearing, the sickening crunch of bones breaking or shifting.  Nezu heard Volar yell “I’ve got her!”  the voice trailing away, a hint at how quickly the elf was flying away when he yelled it.  Then towering out of the mist Nezu saw something, a figure over twenty feet tall and almost as wide, it’s skin a diseased green-black.  A massive naginata was held in one hand as if it was a toy.  It’s eyes burned with a black fire as it looked over the mist at some target.   And all that courage Nezu had been building up melted away in seconds.

[GM Note:  I’d been using a fairly generic ogre figure to make the position this creature was using.    When the creature changed and emerged from the Obscuring Mist I substituted it for a figure I’d painted for the occasion, an Ogre Mage figure that was almost twice as tall as the other figures on the battle, and three times as broad.  The work put into it was well worth the reaction it got.]

Nezu looked to Toshiro, who had drawn back to the edge of the mist as well, to watch.  Dreading the order to attack, Nezu held his scimitar ready and prayed.  Then to his amazement, Toshiro swore under his breath then yelled “Retreat!”

The rampaging creature stalked out of the mist, smashing one of his own guards as he moved.  And brokew into a run, chasing Volar.  A roar from the oni engulfed Volar and O-Hisa in a cloud of oily blackness and Volar faltered, nearly crashing to the ground before he righted himself.  Unable to take another such attack, Volar paused in his flight to cast a spell, one more stone wall growing up from the ground, blocking the path between himself and the monster. 

The rest of the party scattered as quickly as they could, knowing the creatures attention would return to them once it was sure Volar had escaped.  Even Verick decided discretion was the better part of valor and used the mist to cover his retreat.  As they fled Nezu was impressed by a one thing.  Toshiro could really move fast in that heavy armor when he needed to.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group assembled back at the stone tower Volar had created while trying to trap the wizard earlier, and Mindra went to work healing O-Hisa. The others climbed to the top of the tower to watch how the battle was going.  To their surprise and relief, the Hordelander charge was revealed to be disguised Unicorn cavalry under the personal banner of Lord Shinjo Jyaku.  With their Bloodspeaker allies busy, the followers of Cyric and Stavros had already started to break.  Attacked from front and disheartened by the loss of their banner, the center started to give way within minutes.

As the battle turned, areas of thick, tangled plants started to grow, blocking the easy escape routes of the retreating bandits and Yabanjin.  And the slaughter was on.  Only on the right flank did things hold together, Viktor’s fiery great sword striking down any samurai who came near as he and his followers made a orderly withdrawal.

And back in the distance, a thick plume of smoke rose in the air from the direction of Kuzo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That evening torches flickered over the battlefield as peasants searched for survivors, samurai guards making sure valuable items of important enemies were collected to be destroyed and no peasants tried  hiding away a little something for themselves.  The barbarian Inu had disappeared once the battle was finished, leaving no trace.

There was no question that Rodrigo was dead.  Lord Jyaku had already decreed the legendary bandit leader’s katana would be broken and melted down to make farm implements.  A fitting end for such a notorious weapon.  Viktor’s group had fought free and escaped, though it had been costly.  Volar was certain Stavros had escaped, knowing quite well how difficult it truly was to trap a wizard.  The Bloodspeakers had escaped as well, though with losses.  It would be days before all the isolated, wandering zombies were finally tracked down.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group was ready to return to Bugaisha to rest and recover.  And for the samurai, several days of prayer and purification awaited them as well.  But first Toshiro had a meeting to keep.

The day after the battle, as the ruins of Kuzo still burned, Toshiro rode southward to the village where this whole adventure began.  Mindra and Verick accompanied him, just to make sure there wasn’t a trap waiting for him there.

Toshiro rode to the center of the village and looked around.  He hoped Dmitrios had escaped, but there had been so many dead in the battle…  Finally he yelled out “Dmitrios!  It’s Mongo!”  And then his eye caught movement, a hide clad Yabanjin coming out from hiding.  Toshiro’s friend held his axe ready as he walked up to the samurai, suspiciously looking over the fine, red armor of the Crab clan samurai.

“Really, it’s me!”  Toshiro said quickly “Mongo!  We agreed to meet here after the battle.”

Even then it took a moment for the Yabanjin  to recognize his friend, though when he did, he greeted Mongo with a hug “My friend!  Why are you in this armor?  Did you look it from one of those damned samurai?  Well done!”

A little sheepishly, Toshiro shook his head “No, it’s hard to explain.  I wasn’t being totally truthful with you.  Mongo was just a made up name.  I’m really Hiruma Toshiro, a samurai in the service of Lord Jyaku.”

Dmitrios’ face grew red as he listened and his hand tightened on the battleaxe.  But Toshiro said quickly “I’m sorry for lying to you.  But I had no choice.  I had orders I had to obey from my Lord”

With that, Dmitrios’ eyes lit up and he nodded sagely “Ah, my friend.  I understand now.  That is why you want to see Dmitrios later.  Do not worry, my friend.  I will help you.”

Toshiro’s worried expression turned to surprise (while Mindra and Verick watched from under cover, trying not to give themselves away by laughing).  “You will help me with what?”

“You are compelled to obey the orders of this terrible man.  This Jyaku.  I will free you of his vile control.”  Dmitrios’ hand thumped Toshiro on the shoulder “You do not worry, I will kill him for you and then we go back to my village.”

Toshiro waved his hand quickly “No, no!  That’s not it at all!  I don’t –have- to obey his orders.  Well, really I do, but I want to!  It’s like you following one of your chieftains.”

Dmitrios nodded grimly “Ah!  And you need support to stand up to this Chieftain Jyaku?  Yes, that is wise.  I can gather some of my village and we will stand with you when you challenge him.  You kill him and then we will rule his village!”

Toshiro signed in frustration “No, I’m not going to fight him!  Look, I wanted to speak to you because your people are great hunters.  I’m sure you’ve enjoy a challenge.  And so the south there is a place where terrible creatures exist in great numbers, you’d never run out of things to hunt.”

Toshiro kept trying to explain to Dmitrios how things would work in the Emerald Empire if he went down to hunt the Shadowlands creatures.  But the cultural clash was simply too much.  The wild Yabanjin simply wasn’t getting how things worked in the Empire, and everytime he redefined it to his own culture Toshiro could only see more fighting between the Yabanjin and whatever samurai they met.  Finally Toshiro was sadly forced to conclude this had been a very bad idea.

Dmitrios seemed to understand his friends feelings a little though.  “Look, we lose this battle.  But now we return to our villages.  And someday there is another battle.  Before then, you go straight north of Kuzo for two days.  Then east.  You will find my village there.  You come visit sometime and I show you the hospitality of the Yabanjin!”

After Dmitrios had left, Mindra and Verick rejoined Toshiro, restraining chuckles as the three headed back to link up with the party.  The rest of the group would certainly be hearing all the details of this meeting.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It was a three days march back to Bugaisha for the Unicorn army.  Tired from battle and with so many wounded the Shugenja were not able to heal everyone up fully for another couple of days.  As they approached Bugaisha it was quickly obvious something was wrong.  The wooden palisade that protected the Barbarian sector was broken down and thin trails of smoke still rose for a couple of spots inside.


----------



## Black Omega

The battle had been over for several days and the clean up was going well.  Based on confused reports, the barbarian compound had been attacked in the night by undead and creatures of shadow of a type the Rokugani were unfamiliar with.  Even an old cleric from the west who had survived the battle was not sure of the shadow creatures, but agreed they could be the same Shadows the party saw in the Battle of Kuzo.  The attack never reached Bugaisha proper, instead focusing on killing as many gaijin as possible while destroying merchant houses.  To the surprise of no one in the party, the Red Wizards had survived with minimal losses but even they were very close mouthed on what had attacked.

Kaz and Toshiro returned to recognition of their heroic role in defeating the bandits.  Both were promoted to Gunso and put over twenty samurai.  And as a personal gift from Lord Shinjo Jyaku, the group received Bansho Kishu badges.  Each would be enchanted with a minor spell of the group’s choosing.  Mindra and Verick both choose Invisibility, though for very different reasons.  Mir choose Detect Taint.  Volar was very mysterious with his own choice, making sure no one else in the group knew he was picking…Speak with Animals?  Kaz and Toshiro were in perfect agreement for their own badges, Swift Advance.  Though why the Western Kingdoms insisted on calling the spell Expeditious Retreat was beyond them.

Verick was quite relieved to be back from Kuzo.  He had a week upcoming in the temple for purification.  But it was good to be home.  He was greeted by Akiko’s smiling face, the young lady who had gone from running the smuggler Kome’s house in Mimura now handling his own home.  “Welcome home, sir.  Here’s your itinerary for the coming week.  You are scheduled for a tour of the sake works later today.  I’ve allotted a little free time this evening before a meeting with a Unicorn merchant seeking a letter of recommendation.  I’ve listed the upcoming social events here, with notations for which you must go to, which are option, and which you can safely miss.  News on the Lion/Phoenix war on the Dragon clan has arrived.  And there are two reports for you to fill out and send back to Lion lands.”  You know…Kuzo really hadn’t been that bad, Verick reflected.

For Kaz and Toshiro the news was more grim.  The Crab Clan had indeed been defeated by the Crane, as they had heard in Kuzo.  Their clan champion killed.  In a show of support, the Unicorn have sent the smallest of their three armies to assist the Crab.  Perhaps spurred on by this, it was not long before Toshiro heard his father and Lord Jyaku had finally come to an agreement over his marriage to Shinjo O-Hisa.  The ceremony was set to happen in two and a half months.

But first would come another great change.  With the devastation of the barbarian quarter, Bugaisha would take a year or more to recover it’s trade. Under the command of Shinjo Yuji, since the order commanding Lord Jyaku to take over Ryoko Owari had come through at last.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Even so, there was much to do in Bugaisha still.  Naga from Kuzo was finally freed of Volar’s domination.  As with the agreement, his life was spared and a job offered.  Verick had this idea for setting up a tavern in barbarian quarter while it was being rebuilt and a tough bartender who spoke common would be required.  Burly and bald, Naga fit the bill perfectly.

Not long after this Volar heard from his chief student, Chen.  Apparently some ashigaru had developed a taste for the fiery Yabanjin alcohol captured after the battle.  With his master’s permission, Chen planned to set up a still in the area of the tower set aside for alchemy.  Volar graciously gave permission, with the unspoken caveat that Chen had better not get in trouble with the magistrates.

A punishment for her recklessness, O-Hisa going to be training as a courtier.  Forced to learn at least the basics of culture and diplomacy.  And because O-Hisa was compelled to attend cultural events, Toshiro had to as well, though he was not nearly as unhappy about it as his fiancé.

Out at her grove, Mir had a meeting with her old friend Yoenki.  The ‘Unicorn’ girl’s robes were a bit bloody still and there was some sign some of the blood had been Yoenki’s own.  But she was well enough now and simply wanted to let Mir know she’d be in other parts of the empire and might not see Mir for a while.  Yoenki also cheerfully confirmed she had sent the shadow at Kuzo.

“You did a great job creating Chaos.  It was against my side, of course.  And I was little miffed over that once I noticed you were close around.  But you did really well and it made the battle more fun.  And now look how it’s all turning out…Lord Jyaku gone to Ryoko Owari.  Rodrigo dead.  Mom going elsewhere.  We’re left with a bunch of smaller factions fighting to fill the void.  It’s really very exciting!”  Yoenki stated happily.

Nezu was left in charge of Toshiro’s home in Bugaisha, Mir reluctantly left Cracked Nut in charge of her grove, though her cleric in training was going to take that over once she got a little experience.  Volar left Chen in charge of the tower, the wily elf pretty sure he’d not be able to build a second wizard tower in Ryoko Owari.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The trip to Ryoko Owari was fairly uneventful.  The arrival of Lord Jyaku in Ryoko Owari was a great spectacle, though the formal hand over of power was conducted with proper ceremony in the Governor’s mansion.  As was the command from the Khan of the Unicorn clan that the former Governor, Shinjo Osemu, be allowed to pass onward honorably.

A polite euphemism, the gaijin of the party discovered, for him simply slitting his belly in honorable suicide.  Toshiro, Verick and Kaz were in attendance for this final act of the former Governor to atone for his failure of his clan and lord.  While the others in the party simply wondered how the Rokugani could call –them- barbarians.

While Toshiro and Kaz were assigned as officers in the Thunderguard of Ryoko Owari, Verick had a different destiny.  He had been promoted to serve at the Akodo Estates outside Ryoko Owari, as a diplomat.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The party barely had time to settle in before Toshiro was allowed a gift before his coming marriage.  A chance to visit his home, the lands of the Crab Clan.  He was allowed to bring along the rest of Bansho Kishu to Shiro Kaiu to meet his father and family there.  After all that had happened, perhaps it was time things were looking up for the Crab Clan.


[GM Note:  This is a little sketchy, I'm picking up the pace to try and catch the story hour up a little more with the game.  Rest assured, there's plenty of action on the way.]


----------



## Black Omega

The party took a week and a half to travel down to Shiro Kaiu and it wasn’t the pleasant trip they had hoped for.  Almost the moment they crossed the border into the lands of the Crab Clan they were attacked by bandits.  And to the party’s annoyance, the bandits appeared to have no clue who they were attacking.  The battle was over swiftly and interrogating a couple of prisoners revealed the aftermath of the Crab Clan’s defeat had stripped away samurai from areas in less danger.  A vacuum that had drawn bands of petty bandits.

In this case, the bandits had a little help.  Half the bandits were showing up as tainted to Mir and under more intense questioning the bandits revealed his gang used dogs for their raids at night.  Dogs that had seemingly found them and simply started helping, though the bandit could not easily explain why they had so easily accepted the animals.

The terrified bandit was pressed into service guiding the group back to his lair.  Just to make sure the bandits didn’t try escaping into the darkening twilight, they were both tied by ropes to Kaz, who warned them direly if they tried to run away he’s kill them.  With the coming of darkness, however, the group heard howls from up ahead and the bandits grew increasingly nervous.

The first warning of the attack was when Mindra suddenly started casting a spell.  Volar recognized the spell as Shield of Faith and called out to the others “Ambush!”  And then six void black beasts were upon them.  Their eerie howls spread fear over the group, though only Yukiyo and one of the bandits were shaken enough to try and flee.  Kaz’s first slash at one of the dogs was thrown off by the one of the bandit’s suddenly trying to flee, pulling at the rope.  Then a fight broke out as the other terrified bandit tried to stop his partner.

A slash of claws gutted Mindra’s horse and though the monkey landed on his feet, to of the dogs were one him, one tripping him, then both biting into him and starting to pull in opposite directions, like two dogs with one bone.  The lucky monkey was able to vanish from their grasp, appearing just 100 feet away and ready to fight.  

The early confusion was the low point for the group.  Once they recovered from the surprise, the dogs were no match for the samurai’s flashing blades, Mir and Yukiyo’s arrows and Volar’s magic missiles.  Only one of the dogs survived to flee back into the night.

A search of the bandit camp revealed little, a few coins and the food they had stolen from local peasants.  The two captive bandits were turned over to local authorities for execution before the group moved on.  Though Toshiro was more than a little disturbed by how deeply tainted creatures had infiltrated into his homeland.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group arrived in Shiro Kaiu on the 27th day of the Goat.   The large castle was heavily guarded and Volar could see the aura of protective spells along the walls.  The group were required to present their papers are three check points before they were finally allowed in the castle.  But once inside they were quickly greeted by Toshiro’s father, Hiruma Tetsuo.  A tall, burly man with bushy sideburns, Toshiro’s father greeted him enthusiastically, ready to hear all about his son’s adventures.  

Toshiro was more than happy to discuss the battle at Kuzo, and with more reluctance even mentioned his encounter with the Yabanjin afterwards.  To Toshiro’s relief, his dad just nodded as he listened then said “It sounds like you did the best you could.  Life just gets complicated like that sometimes.  You have a good idea, but when you try to go with it, it gets more difficult.  And you stubbornly press on, trying to make it work, only to finally decide it wasn’t such a good idea after all.  I have two pieces of advice for you, son.  First, fight as much as you can.  Life is never simpler than when you are fighting off an Oni trying to tear your heart out.  Two, I know you are marrying a strong willed lady, but don’t let her walk all over you.  Remember to let her know who’s in charge.”

Toshiro barely had time to nod in agreement before his father got a worried look “I’d better be going.  My wife and I are going to be visiting to Kaiu Wall together, to find the spot we first met.  And she gets pissed if I’m late.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The party was shown to the rooms set aside for them, while the guide gave them instructions for while they were in the castle.  “You see up there?  We use watch fires to communicate quickly along the wall.  Different colors are used to warn about the strength of the attack.  If you see red, it’s very bad.  This castle is the fallback point for this area.  Wounded are brought back here and this is the staging area for any counter attack needed.  Best thing to do if you see any smoke there is just wait in your rooms until the danger passes.  No offense intended, noble samurai.  But you are under the protection of the Kaiu and we take that very seriously.”

Once the party had settled in, then split up.  Kaz had some private business to take care of now that he was back in the lands of the Crab.  Volar studied in his room while sending his rat out to explore the back passages  of Shiro Kaiu.  Mir attended to her prayers.  Toshiro, Mindra and  Yukiyo went out looking for the weapon smith, eventually finding their way down to an area under the castle where a grimy Kaiu worked polishing a katana.

“I’m sorry to disturb your duties, but I have a request.”  Toshiro began “I’m not sure of the normal procedure for this, but my Lion friend has been looking for a way to gain a crystal wakizashi.”  Toshiro glanced to Yukiyo, who urged him on “and we need some jade arrows as well.”

The Kaiu smith came over to  look over the group, wiping the sweat from his face before speaking “What do you need these weapons for?  Jade is in short supply right now so we’re being especially stingy with it.”

Toshiro thought quickly and nodded “I understand.  My friends have never been to the Crab lands before.  I was hoping they could leave with gifts of their journey.”

Calmly, the Kaiu smith shook his ahead “I believe you misunderstand, Toshiro-san.  A small, detailed stone carving of Shiro Kaiu is a gift.  A decorative kimono with kanji that reads ‘My vassal went to the Kaiu wall and all I got was this lousy kimono.’ Is a gift.  Weapons crafted by the foremost weapon smiths in the world, out materials that are rare and in short supply, are not ‘gifts’.”

Walking away from the forge, Toshiro shook his head but also smiled a little “I like him, blunt and to the point.”

Yukiyo growled “But we still don’t have the arrows.”

“I have an idea for that.”  Toshiro grinned.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra was distracted from the group when he spotted an old friend.  Excusing himself, he walked over to a shadowy area and called out softly “Sitha?  What are you doing here.”  

From the shadows, the Monkey clan magistrate stepped into view.  Only Mindra’s spirit sight could see the young woman was truly a monkey spirit in physical form. “Several of us have been assigned to the area north of here.  There’s a bandit problem starting and we’re ordered to clean it up.”

“We took care of some bandits up there.  Be careful, the band we fought had Shadowlands dogs as well.  It might not be as easy as it sounds.”  Mindra warned worriedly.

“It’s ok, we’ll be ready.  Oh…I’ve been thinking about what your suggestion from last time.  I have an idea.  Stop by and visit Verick bright and early, maybe bring a friend.  You’ll enjoy the result.”  The monkey said playfully.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That evening the group was entertained at Shiro Kaiu by Toshiro’s father.  Stories of battles on the Kaiu Wall were exchanged, Mir was allowed to tell the story of the Battle of Kuzo, and the group had a chance to relax a little.

Toshiro had a busy time, first taken aside by his father for a talk.  “I’m pleased to hear you and O-Hisa are so close.  I wasn’t in a hurry for you to be married, but since our defeat by the damned Crane, we’ve been in a difficult situation.  Daily attacks on Hiruma castle, and the standoff with the Crane in the east.  If the attacks on the great Wall had not tapered off, we’d be in even more trouble.  I’m not sure I’ll be able to be there for the wedding so I have a gift for you now.  Tomorrow morning, you and your friends will be given a tour of the Kaiu Wall and the chance to help cleaning out some bakemono that are causing trouble in one of the lower levels. “

Toshiro was almost floating on air as he related the news to the rest of the party.  Volar didn’t voice his concerns out loud but later commented to Verick “You know why this is happening.  Now they can say Toshiro fought on the wall, and he’ll be in the least danger possible.”

Next, Toshiro tracked down the Kaiu smith he had spoken to earlier.  In more informal settings, the man was more relaxed.  And a gift of vodka Toshiro still had from meeting with the Yabanjin was met with enthusiasm.  And it just so happened the smith had some jade arrows that could be spared…

Toshiro returned to dinner with a bounce in his step.  The night was going very well, for once.  Just as he was arriving, he was met by Kaz and another Crab samurai, both looking serious and somber.  

‘Toshiro, we need your help with something.  There have been some troubles around the castle lately.  We’ve tracked down who is causing the trouble.  But...we need some help going after them.  I thought of you and Kaz because you both have been stationed far away, so I know you could not have been compromised by these people.”  The Crab warrior said solemnly.

Toshiro was agreeable, a fight was a great way to finish off the night.  And the three made their wqay out of the castle to the town outside.  To a large house, though it was late enough no lights were showing in the place.  Creeping in stealthily, the three went to a large room.  Where lights are suddenly unveiled to reveal just exactly what Kaz had been up to all day.  Toshiro’s bachelor party.

[GM Note:  And a fun scene leading up to that, as Toshiro’s player had no idea just what was coming, until it was finally revealed.  Out of respect to Eric’s Grandmother, we fast forward to the next day.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bright and early, Verick had a visitor.  Kaiu Mitsuhara, a representative of the Kaiu forge.

“You understand, Verick-san, that crystal is very rare and difficult to work with.  And we have had cases of agents of the Nothing trying to steal them.  They can use crystal as well, and with the fall of the Lying Darkness, they are no longer a unified as they once were.  Please excuse our caution, this is a requirement of my lord and I’m sure you’ll understand I must do this.  Place this crystal mask on your face.  Please tell me right away if it starts to feel hot.”  The young Kaiu said, politely offering the crystal mask.

Verick tried on the mask and instantly felt the heat start, growing hotter by the second.  He quickly removed the mask and spoke of the heat.  But Kaiu Mitsuhara simply nodded “Again I apologize.  A trick for the agents of Nothing.  They would surely lie, taking the test at face value.  I leave now to bring this news to my lord.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro awakened more slowly this morning.  It had been a long long night.  And now he had a adventure on the wall awaiting him.  He washed up quickly and then got into his armor, but was surprised to find a small note tucked away inside his gauntlet.  

_ A Rose In Darkness
Crimson Snow Over The Wall
You Cannot Forget_

Toshiro had no doubt who must have left the note, and it was not a good thing.  If his ‘girlfriend’ consumed by the Lying Darkness was around, then something bad was happening, or about to happen.

Toshiro didn’t have time to reflect on this, or how the note got into armor, though.  Mindra was knocking at his door, the monkey in an unusually happy mood “Let’s go visit Verick, he’s up already.  Just trust me, you’ll like this.”

At Mindra’s mysterious request, he went with the Vanara to visit Verick.  But Toshiro didn’t have to wait long to find out the nature of the visit.  Verick’s face was marked with black.  A black triangle cat nose over his own, and little catwhisker black lines over his cheeks.  While Mindra tried not to giggle and was silent, Toshiro blurted out “What’s wrong with your face, Verick?”

Surprised, Verick brought out a mirror and looked.  And his face turned a dangerous shade of red, his temper rising quickly.  Glaring at Mindra he snarled “Ok, what did you have to do with this?”

Mindra was taken aback by the sheer anger and shook his head quickly “Nothing.”  Nothing directly at least… ‘We were just coming to visit.  Maybe a spirit did it?”  he suggested, worriedly.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
More would have happened if not for the arrival of a servant announcing it was time for the group to visit the Kaiu Wall.  Their guide was going to be Kaiu Hanshi.  But before leaving Verick wrote off a fast note to the Daimyo of the Kaiu, angrily informing him of the ‘Kaiu’ who had played this trick on him and suggested Mindra may perhaps be a minion of the Lying Darkness or the Shadowlands.

This task done, Verick joined the others in the shot walk up to the Great Wall.


----------



## Black Omega

_On the wall again
I just can’t wait to be on the wall again
Going out and killing goblins with my friends
I can’t wait to be on the wall again_


On top of the wall, the heat was oppressive, only made tolerable by a strong wind blowing from the Shadowlands side of the wall.  Kaiu Hanshi was a tough looking young man in heavy armor.  As the group ascended the stairways to the top of the wall he explained “We have to do this sometimes.  When a wave of Shadowlands creatures attack, sometimes they overflow the area temporarily.  Many of them go inside the wall, into the passages there.  That’s why we don’t keep barracks or aid stations there, though that was the 0riginal plan when the wall was first built a thousand years ago.  The wall is a hundred feet high and extends down well past ground level, covering the entire border the Crab Clan has with the Shadowlands.  Up on those towers are the signal fires we use for fast warning of an attack.  There are traps down inside the wall for the creatures that get inside.  Don’t worry about them though, I’ll guide you past them.”

As impressive as the wall was, the sight that lay beyond it was even more so.  A sluggish black river that lead on to a twisted landscape.  Here and there a tree dead looking trees and other plant life.  The land shimmering with the morning heat.  Toshiro had seen this before, in his dreams.  The fights against hordes of tainted creatures.  And now here he was for real.  He was really looking forward to this…

Kaz was not.  He’d been stationed on the wall before, he knew exactly how dangerous it could get up here.  He’d done his duty but if he had never seen the wall again, he’d have been happy.  And now here he was again…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kaiu Hanshi led the group down into the wall, guiding the group past several traps only he and Verick could see.  “Keep in mind bakemono are fierce but not brave.  When they state losing, they’ll flee and the battle can turn into a chase.  Just remember, don’t go off alone.”

It was easy to believe the wall had been here a thousand years.  There was a sense of age to it, and signs of the constant repairing, and rebuilding that had to go on to keep it in proper shape.  Patches over damaged areas, and to Volar’s magical sight, the aura of magic from old spells not quite faded.

But no goblins, not as of yet.  But as they walked along, Volar did notice something unusual.  Looking down a hallway, there was a strong, fresh aura.  An illusion.  Asking Hanshi about spell casting Bakemono simply surprised the young man, he had never heard of such a thing.  But still, as the group went down the hallway, there was a sound in the blank area that looked so safe.  Then  a charge, 20 goblins coming into view.  The fight was short and swift, the Bakemono no match for Bansho Kishu.  Mindra, Mir and Volar even got into the act, with mace, staff and Elven long sword.  It was the first time Volar had ever bothered to draw his long sword for a fight.

And still the Bakemono fought on, expressions going from bloodthirsty to frightened, but they did not retreat.  And the fight only ended when the last goblin was dead.  Going down the hallway to investigate, the group found two old rooms that seemed to have been taken over by the goblins.  The stench was unpleasant, and that as just the leftovers from the goblins food.  The bedding was even worse.

Hanshi had to admit, he’d not seen bakemono act like this before in the wall, it was very puzzling.  The group divided to check both rooms and it was soon obvious the goblins had been here for about a week.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There was some discussion in the rooms over what they should do now, when a light began to glow in the hallway.  A greenish aura that flickered and swirled and as they peeked out, they saw what looked like a gate forming at the end of the hallway, until it covered the entire wall.

Toshiro, Kaz, Hanshi and Verick readied their weapons while the others waited. Mir sent her thrush down to the opposite end of the hallway to keep track of what was going there.  The poor thrush could not see a thing there in the darkness but it could hear without trouble.

After perhaps a minute something came through the gateway.  Goblins.  A wave of goblins..30…40…50…then an ogre…then a type of oni…then more and more goblins.  Toshiro picked his moment, waiting until the ogre was passing by, then attacked from the room and the battler began all over again.  Two ogres cut half the group off in that room as an oni faced the other room, tainted claws clashing with Verick’s katana there.  One of the gores swung his massive club, hitting Hanshi on the top of the helmet, sending the Crab samurai down in a boneless heap.  The other hit Toshiro, but now Kaz stepped up to close the gap, protesting Volar and Mindra.  Verick’s jade sword did terrible damage to the oni, but it took Mir’s magic to keep Verick going.  And as that fight raged, the bakemono kept pouring past, over a hundred now and still coming.

Mindra’s magic was too late to save Hanshi, but Toshiro and Kaz took revenge on the ogres, cutting both down, though it was a tough fight and both were bloodied and tired by the end.  Verick had fared better against the Oni thanks to his jade katana.   But over two hundred goblins had won past and the gateway was still there.  Volar quickly send off a sending to Hiruma Tetsuo, Toshiro’s dad’ to let him know about the goblins and the gateway.  And then he joined the others in the hallway.  No one was keen to try stepping through the portal and the few seconds they had to try passed quickly and another figure emerged from the gateway.  Nine feet tall, clad in a flowing robe decorated with mystic symbols even Volar did not recognize.  Horns curled out from it’s head, but it was no minotaur, Volar was sure of that.  After another second, two more of the creatures joined in the first, both heavily armored and carrying huge, curved swords.

Volar acted quickly, casting a wall of force across the hallway, then waving “Back this way!  We have time to heal and get ready!  It will last several minutes!”  As the creatures found the invisible wall, the party retreated down the hallway.  Though the goblins had already chased Mir’s thrush deeper into the wall and she no longer had any good idea where Thrush was, except lost.  While trying to guide her familiar back, she joined Mindra and healing up the group as fast as they could.  But then from the darkness the three creatures strode into view, ready for the fight.  And from the robe clad creature came a challenge in hissing Rokugani “We challenge the samurai to single combat!  Especially the Lion!”

Mindra and Mir got off a last round of healing as Volar cast Grease across the hallway in front of Kaz, Toshiro and Verick to make it difficult for the massive creatures to approach closer, the challenge silently refused.  Shadowlands creatures knew nothing of honor, why bother with a duel?   At the sight of the grease, the creatures snorted, what seemed to be a laugh for them.  And Mindra recognized each of them calling upon the spirits, a hiss wail in the hallway as the three samurai in front were struck by Ancestral Vengeance spells like Mindra used now and then.  And that was not the end, the spirits struck over and over as the creatures simply stood there, seeing no point to crossing the grease when they could strike down the samurai from here.  Kaz, Toshiro, and especially Verick started to get impatient as they tried to outlast the spells, Mindra and Mir having to cast healing as fast as they could to try and keep up.

Finally Verick growled, “I don’t think they are going to stop.  We can’t cross the grease to attack them, damn it!”  The robe-clad creature lifted his arms, a new attack, calling upon the spirits again to Castigate the party.  And this time Volar and Mindra suffered the worst, the Monkey shaman knowing the spell struck worst against the one’s whose temperament as most opposed to the caster.   So if the honorable party members suffered the least…perhaps the creatures did know something of honor?

Another couple of volleys buffeted the party with no chance of return fire.  Mindra just looked to Volar, who shook his head “I expected a battle against goblins, I didn’t prepare spells for something like this.”

Finally Verick shouted “Retreat back the way we came!”  And the group fled down the hallway, hoping to outdistance the creatures while the horned things were busy crossing the grease.  And from behind that hissing snort of a laugh again before it was swallowed in the darkness.

At first Toshiro took the lead as they tried to make their way back to the top of the wall.  It said something about the twisting passages that even Volar had gotten lost in all the turns and stairs while Hanshi had guided the group.  After Toshiro narrowing avoided a trap he had not even seen until the pit opened up, Verick took the lead, guiding the party past the remaining traps.  They had one basic strategy...keep going up.  Sooner or later they’d end up on top of the wall again.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group passed some dead samurai, and even more dead goblins before they finally came to a ladder leading upward.  Quite a few goblins laying dead at the bottom of the ladder.  Warily, Verick climbed to the top of the ladder and pushed on the hatch there.  It took a few strong pushes before something seemed to roll off the door and Verick would open it a crack to see a fierce battle.  Samurai fighting undead, Bakemono, at least one Maho-tsukai, casting blood spells.    Quickly Verick ducked back down and slide down the ladder to rejoin the group, worriedly “It doesn’t look good…”

[GM Note:  Hanshi was just another example of me having fun with Japanese.  It can mean half-dead.  I knew the odds were slight he'd ever survive the first big battle.]


----------



## Black Omega

Verick ducked back down to rejoin the party, shaking his head “At least in this area there’s a heavy attack.  This is our best route out of the wall, though.”  There was a brief conference with all except Mir, who was still trying to guide her thrush out of the wall and back to the group, though the terrified thrush was having to fly slowly to avoid constantly running into walls in the pitch darkness.

The party decided to charge into the battle, Toshiro leading the way up the ladder.  The situation on the wall had only gotten worse while they debated.  To the left a group of Crab samurai were finishing off goblins, but starting to be surrounded by their now undead  former comrades.  An oni with the blubbery look of an octopus was slithering up over the edge of the wall into view, while a Bloodspeaker was running from corpse to corpse, raising the dead defenders of the wall and adding them to the Shadowlands army.

Toshiro’s target was obvious and as soon as he was up he was charging the Bloodspeaker, joined in a few seconds by Kaz, while Verick rushed toward the Oni.  Mindra and Mir were left to handle the undead hordes, which Mindra got a good start un, calling upon his connection to his ancestors, the energy so powerful several zombies simply crumbled away into nothing.

Toshiro hacked into the Bloodspeaker savagely and Kaz was trying to move to cut the maho-tsukai off, but the man was too fast.  He took a step back, crying out “My life and blood is offered belongs to the Dark Lord, you may not have it!”  Blood dripped from his fingertips as he gestured and the skeletons of the still dead began to twist and reform, ripping free of the bodies to create a wall of bone between him and the Crab samurai.

Verick’s jade katana flashed as it hacked away a tentacle from the blob like oni and he dodged a lash of the tendrils before slashing into the creature savagely again.  Volar cast a Fly spell and flew closer, effortlessly casting a Magic Missile, only to watch the creature absorb the magic without any sign of harm.  In fact, the wounds of the creature seemed to heal a little.

Mir was surrounded by the zombies but the creatures were too slow to catch the young Aasimar and she dodged their attacks as she retreated to help Verick.  Mindra took a few hits from the zombies but another blast of his ancestral energy shriveled more of the zombies into dust.

In frustration at the wall, Toshiro and Kaz both took a few seconds to try and hack through, but failed and the sharp edged bones injured them both.  Noticing Verick struggling with the Oni, Toshiro ran over to help while Kaz grimly continued to hack away on the wall, while the maho-tsukai went to work again raising corpses.  Kaz was not left alone long, however.  Two goblins riding gaunt, pony like creatures with claws instead of hooves surrounded him.  Kaz swiftly cut down the goblins and went to work on the wall of bones again, surprised when one of the gaunt creatures whispered “Yes..yes..ignore us..we are harmless..don’t mind us…”  thenh both tore into him with sharp claws, samurai blood flying as the creatures disproved their words.

Verick’s blade was slashing through the blubbery demon effortlessly, the wounds burning the creature.  But it was massive, it’s tendrils lashing out at  anyone who got close and sending them flying.  Save Verick, who was trapped as a tentacle wrapped around his body.  Toshiro’s charge saved the Lion warrior, his honorable katana slicing through the tentacle at the base and freeing Verick.    But that only lasted a moment, as Toshiro was swiftly entrapped by another writhing tentacle, armor creaking as it squeezed tightly.  Mir paused out of reach of the tendrils, ready to rush in to heal when she got the chance.

And Mindra fought on against the undead.  As Crab after Crab fell fighting the zombies, Mindra blasted the undead into dust and bone fragments, finally resorting to his mace to finish off the last few.

Kaz growled as the creatures tore into him and he left off his assault on the wall to fight back.  He hacked off the paw of one of the creatures before sweeping his sword back to take it’s head off.  The other creature howled loudly at the death of the other and plunged into the battle more fiercely, claws on Kaz’s shoulders, raking downward as the blood flowed.


Toshiro felt his body being crushed by the tentacle while the creature fended off Verick’s attempts to save him.  Volar had a plan though, as always.  Arcane energies forming around him as he chanted a spell and flew in close to grab Toshiro, then both disappeared in a flash.  Reappearing on the other side of the bone wall, next to the shocked Bloodspeaker.  Toshiro’s katana struck like lightning and in two savage strikes the bloody Maho-tsukai simply fell apart, dead before the pieces of his body struck the ground.

Kaz’s bloody battle with the gaunt creature went on, Kaz clearly winning.  Until the bloody creature ran a few steps away and growled “I know your scent, and I’ll have revenge, yes I will…”  then it dashed away, far faster than Kaz could follow.

The octopus demon had slithered fully onto the wall now, pulsing softly as it’s tentacles lashed out again, one buffeting Verick, another capturing Mir, who had wondered too close.  A toss from another tentacle sent Verick up into the air and over the edge of the wall, stone scraping over metal as Verick grabbed for the edge then disappeared from view.

It was a nice view of the Shadowlands Horde, Verick reflected.  Hanging by one hand just below the edge of the wall was not the best place for sight seeing.  But there were *a lot* of creatures coming up the wall below him, not simply goblins but many other things.  Oni, undead, and other creatures his mind could not quite focus on.  Gathering himself, Verick focused deep inside for strength, then launched himself upward over the blob like demon, his katana flashing one final time, and as Verick landed beyond the creature, his katana held out to the side, the oni slowly fell apart into putrid ooze.

From there, cleaning up the undead and goblins were pretty easy, Mir’s staff and Mindra’s mace just as good for the task as the samurai’s katanas.  But as they finished they looked around.  On the towers to either side, strong gusts of wind kept the signal smoke from alerting anyone, while goblins tips over the burning braziers and danced in triumph.  And another wave of the Shadowlands Horde was just starting to crawl over the edge of the Kaiu Wall.

Even with healing low, magic low, and everyone wounded.  Toshiro was tempted to make a stand on the wall then and there.  But as an Oni no Akuma came into view, flame dripping from the creatures three tongues, he knew it would be pointless.  The group retreated quickly, leaving the wall to the Shadowlands.


----------



## Black Omega

And just a fast comment.

First up, this went rather well from my point of view.  I have some players familiar with the L5R meta plot and I still managed to surprise them by putting them in the middle of the fall of half of the Kaiu Wall.  They expected trouble but not *that* much trouble.

I generally stick close to Metaplot and try not to get the group to heavily involved with it.  but since some players have expressed an interest in being more involved this might change.  

Also at Gencon the main metaplot came to an end, thanks to the L5R World Championships.  Now i now how the metaplot ends and I have to decide if I want to keep sticking close to it.  I'm not fully  happy with the Gencon results, but I can work with them.    With some changes.


----------



## Black Omega

The party didn’t retreat far, however.  They found the first defensible spot and then the samurai went to work rallying the Crab warriors retreating from the Kaiu Wall.   Mir would have helped, but she was busy guiding her panicked thrush out of the wall.  It flew from spot to spot in the utter darkness, now and then holding still as silent as creatures it could not see passed by.  And then flying on again.  Until finally the thrush spotted daylight and zoomed on, breaking through into the light of day at long last.

With some order restored, the group began to withdraw back toward Shiro Kaiu.  Along the way they ran into a Kaiu samurai directing the traffic, who flagged down the party.  “We’re reforming back at the castle for a counter attack, but the wounded won’t last the trip back there.  Wounded are being sent along that path toward a grove where our healers are working.  If Mindra and Mir have some healing spells left, their help in that area would be very appreciated.”

Mindra and Mir were willing to go heal the wounded as the others returned to the castle and the Kaiu samurai gave them directions before waving them on.  Mindra and Mir joined the trail of wounded heading to the west while the others walked on northward.  When the party had safely departed the Kaiu samurai murmured softly “Stay safe, Toshiro.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It wasn’t a long walk to the medical area but as theyn passed the couple of samurai on guard, Mindra started to get suspicious.  There were tainted spirits around, too many to be a simple byproduct of the Shadowlands attack.  Softly Mindra whispered this news to Mir before they went into the tent used for healing.  Upon entering, they had a bare moment to see the healer wearing the Kaiu, his eyes glowing a flickering, sickly green in the dim light,, before he struck, a cloud of tainted fumes washing over the two.  Mior’s hidden jade amulet grew hot beneath her clothing but Mindra was caught full on, his lingering wounds from the pervious battles blackening.  The bodies of the ‘dead’ started to sit up, reaching out toward Mindra and Mir, only to have the two disappear as the monkey grabbed his friend and teleported away.

Though Mir’s link to the thrush, she sent it out looking to catch up with the others, something the thrush was only happy to do.  The further away from that damned wall, the better.   Meanwhile Mindra and Mir started working to stop the peasants carrying the wounded toward the grove.  No easy task, in fact, since the loyal peasants were not inclined to take the orders of a foreigner and a talking monkey.

But Mir’s diplomatic skills convinced them to hold up long enough for Mindra to heal the Crab samurai they were carrying, and then she convinced him to stop the passage of the wounded into the grove.

Finding Toshiro, Verick and the others, Thrush relayed the news of the ambush in the medical grove.  Grabbing horses, the others raced back, guided by the thrush to find Mir and Mindra.  From there they proceeded to the grove, the battle against the demon surgeon and his undead guards was short and bloody.     Bansho Kishu won, but there was no sign of the wounded already sent to the grove, though looking around did reveal tracks of wagons leading away.

There was no sign of the Kaiu samurai who had misdirected them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Returning to the castle, Mindra’s tainted wound was treated with heated jade, while the others waited, ready to join the counter attack they knew was planned.

Toshiro had a brief moment to visit with his father.  The heavyset samurai wounded, but not seriously.  He and his wife were returning to Shiro Hiruma.  However bad it was here, the castle lay beyond the wall and would surely be the next target of attack.  They had to get back and help their clan.  And Toshiro had to return to Ryoko Owari and help seal the alliance between the clans with marriage.

Then the party was summoned to meet Kaiu Ryojiro, younger son of the daimyo of the Kaiu.  As they entered, the young samurai waiting for them looked grim.  Even a little angry.  “My father has gone to lead the attack to retake the wall.  The odds are not good, but we must make the effort before the Shadowlands dig in.  I’m left here to take care of some matters that can’t be left undone.  Your group is one of them.  You will be leaving within the hour.  If the attack fails, we’ll be besieged here and could no longer guarantee the safety of our guests.  But first, Verick sent a letter to Lord Kaiu, mentioned he was attacked by some type of ‘spirit’ who played a trick on him.  And that Mindra was either tainted or a creature of the Lying Darkness.  Normally we would simply kill a pet or gaijin accused by a samurai of such a thing.  But since Mindra is also a friend of Toshiro and Kaz, and since this would have a very negative impact on the reputation of Bansho Kishu, we will handle this more…delicately.  Mindra, hold out your paw..um..hand.”

Mindra frowned suspiciously “Why?”

“Because we can test Verick’s accusation be poking some pins into your hand to see the reaction.  Or by driving jade and crystal swords through your body, just to be sure.  Your hand, please.”  The samurai demanded implacably.

Mindra reluctantly held out his hand and winced as the jade and crystal needles pierced his flesh.  But there was no reaction, other than healthy red blood.

Kaiu Ryojiro nodded “There, we’ve confirmed Mindra is not tainted or a minion of the Lying Darkness. In the letter, Verick, you said Mindra said a spirit played this joke on you.  That would seem very likely.  We have mujina here now and then.  We catch them when we can, but they are very tricky.  Either one of them played this trick.  Or someone outside your group is trying to make you look bad.  Or this is a fight within your group that we are being drawn into.  Since I’m very sure a Lion and Bansho Kishiu would surely not need our help against someone.  And you can surely solve your own problems.  We will leave it at a spirit doing this.  Mindra, you speak to spirits I am told.  Can you see this doesn’t happen again?”

Mindra nodded silently and the audience was at an end.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just before leaving, Mindra met with his old friend Sitha again, the Monkey magistrate in a somber mood matched by Mindra’s own concern.

“Ok, we’ve played our joke on Verick.  Let’s not do it again, please.  He was –very- upset over it and I think next time it will turn violent.  I did promise I’d talk to the spirit who did the trick and ask it not to do it again.  Of course, I can’t control you.”  Mindra added on carelessly.

Seeing the playful sparkle in Sitha’s eyes, Mindra caught himself “No, really!  Don’t do this again!”

Reluctantly, Sitha agreed.  She was being sent out to fight the bandits now anyway.  And it was time for Mindra to go.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As the group rode northward away from the castle, smoke rose into the sky behind them.  The counter attack on the wall had failed and the Kaiu were prepared for the assault on the castle itself.  As the group rode onward, they were suddenly confronted by a curious create, dressed in furs and tattered robes, carrying a gnarled staff from which various talismans dangled.  A Ratling, and well out of his normal territory.

The Nezumi cried out, “Hida Banuken, I’ve been waiting for you!”


----------



## Black Omega

Seeing the group’s confusion at his appearance and the name, the aged ratling lifted his staff, pointing it at Hiruma Toshiro “you may have a new name, but the soul never forgets.    Yesterday you were Hida Banuken  the great leader who defeated the Shadowlands when the great wall was built.  Today you are Hiruma Toshiro, though that name doesn’t cling as tightly to your soul…not yet.”

“And tomorrow?”   Toshiro asked impulsively.

“No..no…we are all running from tomorrow.  Tomorrow is chasing and when tomorrow catches you…very bad.  We Nezumi know this.  We are all running from Tomorrow.  Someday last Nezumi caught by Tomorrow then great battle.  Nezumi win, we gain great empire.  Nezumi lose, we are forgotten into dream.  Very sad…”  the ratling said in his low, raspy voice.

“I have no idea what he’s talking about.”  Toshiro whispered to the others.

“It makes sense to me…in a way.”  Verick whispered back.

The aged Nezumi shook himself from his thoughts and lifted his staff again ‘You will return to the wall again, Toshiro!  You have a destiny bound there, you cannot escape it.  But this is not why Te'tik'kir  is here.  We have another matter to discuss.  A name calls to me.  Because of the attack today you cannot come meet Te'tik'kir  so Te'tik'kir  comes to meet you.  You seek to save one who’s name is lost.  To do so, you must bring three things to me.  The lost one.  The name.  An item with a great connection to the lost one.  With these, the name can be bound back to the person.  Verrrry difficult task.  Suitable for one’s with a great destiny.”

“You know what he’s talking about, don’t you Toshiro?  We need the katana that we had *until you told her how to get it back!*”  Verick growled, still irritated over that.

“When you have these things, you come find Te'tik'kir .   Waiting, the Nezumi will be.  Until then, pursue your destiny and may Tomorrow never catch you!”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Riding onward, someone in the group wondered aloud “Do all old masters carry staffs or sticks?”

Volar said thoughtfully “It was probably magical.”

Verick chimed in “It was probably used to hit the ratlings that annoyed him, if he’s anything like my master.”

By the end of the day, the group had found an inn to stay at.  That night the set watches, wary of sleeping so close to the wall.  A good thing to, on the second watch while Verick rested with his katana laid over his lap he heard a muttering outside the room the group slept in.

“Yes, this is the place.  We smell him, yes we do.”  A soft, hissing tone.  Verick tossed something over at Toshiro to wake him then slowly edged up to peer out into the darkness, frowning.  Nothing there he could see.

Another frown, Toshiro wasn’t getting up, either.  Verick turned back to make sure Toshiro was ok, and almost jumped when he saw Toshiro standing right behind him, waiting.  Again, despite his protests, Toshiro proved he could move in utter silence when needed.

[GM Note:  And again, when he needed a move silently roll, Toshiro rolled a 20.  A ort of running joke in the game since he’s put nothing into move silently, but his family is known for stealth.]

Verick was just starting to explain what he heard then a create crashed through the thin wood and paper wall, coming in from the hallway.  Windows flew open and a gaunt, dog like creature leapt into the room, and on the sleeping Kaz…the creature from the wall still seeking revenge.

The last remaining doglike creatures the group had fought when they first entered the Crab lands joined in the assault.  Last but not least, a Tsuno teleported into the room.  Robes clad his powerful body, the creature’s horns sticking out in all directions.  Red-Gold eyes glittered as the creature rumbled “It took a while to find you after you ran from us on the wall.  And a lot of chasing.”  The creature helt out his hand, an Ancestral Vengeance calling the fury of the Tsuno down upon Verick in the form of a sharp, physical blow.  

Rousing himself from his sleep, Kaz snatched up his sword, facing off with the creature who was still muttering various curses on Kaz’s name.  

Kaz slashed the creature once quickly then growled “What, you couldn’t take a joke?”

“A joke!?  Yes, yes!  A Crab dozes off on the great Wall.  He was *dead* tired!”  the creatures claws drawing more blood from Kaz’s unarmored body. “A Crab,  Crane, and a Ratling walk into a teahouse.  The tea master says ‘what is this, some kind of joke?’”

Toshiro confronted the largest of the creatures, his honorable katana having trouble damaging the creature, but Toshiro was determined.  Mir and Mindra both woke up, surprised by the creatures biting and clawing at them, but quickly cast spells of protection and got into the battle.

While Verick took an attack to get in close enough to start hacking up the Tsuno, only to slowly start realizing his sword wasn’t doing as much damage as he expected.

The battle was short and sharp once the group had recovered from the surprise.  Mindra and Mir hammered the dogs with their mace and staff before Mir ran between the oni and Tsuno, taking the attacks to heal Toshiro and then Verick.  Slowly Toshiro hacked down the oni, who’s unfocused attacks rarely went after the same person moment to moment.

Even without his armor, Kaz was simply too tough for the gaunt, doglike creature and despite it’s jokes it was forced to flee again.  The sinister Tsuno took hit after hit from Verick, while Mindra’s healing kept the young Lion fighting.  Until finally the Tsuno was forced to take a step back, then he drew upon the spirits of the area, disappearing from that spot in the room and appearing back outside the room.  Verick was not done with the creature and he broke into a run, diving through the window to chase after the Tsuno.  The Tsuno paused, red-gold eyes glancing over Verick coldly.  Then the creature disappeared for good.
[GM Note:  Leaving a few questions unasked.  Why this attack? What was this creature doing chasing the group so far beyond the wall?]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The rest of the trip back to Ryoko Owari was fairly peaceful.  Back in the City of Green Walls, Toshiro and Kaz had time to settle in to their new posts, officers in the Thunderguard, the local magistrates who  keep order in the city.  Shinjo Toru, the Thunderguard who had nearly died last time while helping them against the Scorpion, as assigned to show them around.  The prison to the north, used for holding prisoners before their punishment is decided.  The Dragon Gate, where the Thunderguard headquarters is.  Toshiro was being assigned the Fields of Gold, a more peaceful and prosperous merchant sector.  Kaz was assigned an area much rougher and more violent known as The Loops.  Aside from the rank and file Thunderguards, there were two special groups.  The Lightning Squad was 50 horse man, mostly Unicorns, who could can be anywhere in the city in ten minutes, or so it is rumored.  The Samurai Squad is assigned to handling the licensed district, set on an island in the middle of the River of Gold which cuts through Ryoko Owari.  They are well used to dealing with rowdy samurai.

Toshiro met his assigned Thunderguards and made his speech about making sure the area was kept clean and orderly.  Since he’d been given a wealthy area, free of crime, where even the local firemen were honest, this seemed like an easy task.

Toritaka Kaz’s assistant was an efficient young man named Kato, a commoner but an experienced Thunderguard.  Kaz made a very different initial impression, first making it clear to his Thunderguards that he would not tolerate any corruption in the area.  Then taking a tour of the streets and meeting the less reputable merchants, innkeepers, and businessmen in the area.  And making it clear he wasn’t much worried about things like gambling, but theft and murder…*that* would only get them trouble.  He also started keeping a close watch on his guards, trying to start picking out who were good guards, who were dirty, and which of those might be worth keeping and rehabilitating.  It was going to be a very difficult task.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick returned to finish moving in to the Akodo estates, the enter of Lion activity in the area.  A place established by Lord Akodo Ginawa to keep an eye on the Scorpions and Unicorn in Ryoko Owari.  Though it was nice enough to be spending so much time in the company of his fellow Lion samurai, it also took some getting used to.  He had never spend much time with the Lion clan, and was used to being almost on his own, save for his sensei.  Now he was in an estate filled with Lions, serious men and woman totally dedicated to honor.  It took some getting used to.

Once he was settled in, Verick was scheduled to meet with Akodo Jusho, former Emerald Magistrate and Lord of the Akodo estates.  Jusho was a thin, wiry man with a neatly trimmed mustache and a very proper air about him.

“Thank you for your fine service so far, Verick-san.”  Jusho began, smiling.  “You’ve been placed in very difficult circumstances and you have done well.  It’s been a very trying time for the Lion Clan, we’ve had to withdraw many troops from the Phoenix lands to deal with the attack of these Tsuno.  I expect a report on your own contact with them in the morning.  For now, you’ll be pleased to know your duties will no longer require so much contact with the barbarians you’ve been traveling around with.  I’ve not doubt it’s been very trying but you have held up under it very well.”

“You do realize my mother was a ‘barbarian’.”  Verick said softly, color rising to his face as his temper grew hotter.

“Your mother is the mother of a samurai.  Nothing more or less.  Since you were not traveling with her, you are safe in assuming I was speaking of the elf, the Vanara, and the human who worships that foreign spirit.”  Jusho replied promptly “Don’t be so sensitive, Verick-san.  This is a city of Scorpion, if they sense a weakness like temper, they will use it against you.  “

Seeing Verick’s silent, angry nod, Jusho went smoothly on “And while we are on the subject of appearances. I understand you often fight with two weapons, katana and wakizashi.  As you might know, this is a Dragon technique.  And while I’m very sure your style has nothing to do with the Dragon clan, still…it would not be proper for a Lion to be walking around Ryoko Owari fighting like a Dragon.  Give quite the wrong impression.  So please refrain from doing so here in Ryoko Owari.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra was having trouble getting work in Ryoko Owari.  No one would give a strange talking monkey a job, no matter how skilled he was.  It took Toshiro visiting a local carpenter shop and ‘suggesting’ he would like his friend given a job before work was finally found for Mindra.  The carpenter eager to find something for Mindra to do.  At a good price.  And really, Mindra didn’t even need to show up for work!  As long as Toshiro was happy….
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick went to the temple of Bayushi in the Temple District, known as Daikoku’s Shadow after the huge, gold plated temple to the fortune of Wealth that loomed over the area.  He offered incense to the spirit of the Golden Scorpion while he plotted and considered.  And then made arrangements for a party at the Akodo estates, with all the proper permission.  A chance for his Bansho Kishu friends, as well as some Unicorns,  to come visit and see good Lion entertainment.

Akodo Jusho was happy to attend, he was curious to see these barbarians in the flesh.  He was not the least bit offended by them.  In fact, he questioned Mindra closely about his quaint and charming monkey customs.  Jusho was quite accepting that people from outside the empire did strange and amusing things.  His questioning went from Mindra to Volar then to Mir, annoying them all in various degrees, not with insults but with condescending amusement.

Verick had prepared for this, however.  He knew Jusho had a loathing for Kabuki Theater and has arranged for a performance.  If Akodo Jusho was really annoyed, he gave no show of it.  But then a diplomat who made a habit of showing his emotions would not last long in a Scorpion city.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That night Mindra had a dream, he was back in the jungle, being chased by something.  There were whispers in the jungle all around him, dark shapes moving and chasing…the danger looming around him before a monkey spirit offered to help him.  With an ear piercing shriek Mindra woke in his bed, panting.  The dream so real….and as he drifted off into that restless sleep he found himself in the jungle again…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next day Verick was visited at his duties by Akodo Jusho, who was smiling slightly “Well done, Verick.  I’ve not given you enough credit.  At first I was annoyed you choose Kabuki for the party last night.  But on second thought, it was an excellent and subtle  choice.  They won’t be familiar with more classic and traditional theater like Noh.  So a performance would be wasted on them.  Kabuki appeals to the lowest common denominator and so was more likely to be something they would understand.  Good thinking, Verick!  Keep up the good work!”  and with that Jusho walked on as Verick glared.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group slowly settled into their routine.  Only a week after they had arrived came the first of the great Ryoko Owari holidays.  The Days of Generosity.  Two days of gift giving, not only between friends but also strangers.  Itoshi the torturer sent everyone in the group a small carving of Daikoku.  Volar sent a scroll of spider climb to then Scorpion clan.  Toshiro got his little old lady to help pick our gifts for Lord Jyaku and Toshiro’s fiancé.  A sleepless and tired Mindra got a gift from his employer.

Mindra also got another surprise, however.  While walking to work a young Crane lady approached him, her servants trailing along behind.  Warmly smiling to Mindra, she asked “Do you have a moment?”

Warily Mindra nodded then was surprised as the servants pulled out sheets of silk and stood around the two, creating a  makeshift ‘room’ there at the side of the street for a more private conversation.  He has seen these before, but had not been sure why they were used.

“I’ve been thinking of getting a present for Toshiro but I’m not quite sure what he might like.  I was thinking off…”  the Crane lady murmured softly, but Mindra could not focus on her words…he was suddenly assaulted by physical blows from something unseen.  His spells helped him weather the sudden assault ands Mindra quickly vanished from the silken room, reappearing a couple hundred feet down the street before taking off at a run in case they were still pursuing.


----------



## Black Omega

As Mindra fled from the site of the attack, Yukiyo was in another, less reputable part of town when she was approached by a shady looking figure.  A young man who glanced around suspiciously to make sure no one was close enough to listen before saying “I understand you’ve been looking for poison.  I know a way to get some.  No...no...nothing I’m carrying now.  It’s too dangerous.  Meet me later at the Rusty Katana.  Ask around, you can find it easily I’m sure.  If you can’t, I don’t want to sell to you.”

Yukiyo agreed to the meeting, but was equally suspicious.  Feeding Kaz a story about getting help with a criminal ‘sting’ she talked him into coming along to watch her back.  Finding the Rusty Katana was easy enough and Kaz entered first, looking around before finding a spot to sit where he could see everyone.  Even out of his Thunderguard armor, a number of the sake house patrons stared back at the rugged Crab suspiciously.

Yukiyo entered a few minutes later and immediately went over to speak to her ‘friend’ who was just finishing up a deal with someone else.

“You understand, this is very nasty stuff.  And very illegal, you don’t want to get caught with this stuff or you’ll be executed, Bansho Kishu or no.”  As the man droned on about his merchandise, Yukiyo got a itching at the back of neck...someone else.  Just before the first, sudden, invisible attack came.  Yukiyo’s lightning reflexes saved her from the worst of the attacks and she tumbled out of the line of attack, coming up with a blade in hand, looking to Kaz for help.  But Kaz was slumped down in his chair, unmoving.  Braving the next series of attacks, Yukiyo rushed over to grab Kaz and in a display of strength she could not explain later, she managed to drag him out of the sake house at the run.
[GM Note:  It was late and I forgot encumbrance rules.  So, it’s amazing what adrenaline can do.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Contacting the others, Yukiyo gave her story, leaving out certain vital bits of information like exactly why she was in the sake house with Kaz.  Mindra’s magic revealed that Kaz was under the influence of a drug and one Neutralize Poison monkey chant later, Kaz was recovering, and apologetic.  He’d been drinking the sake and hadn’t thought about someone trying to poison him.

The group headed over to check out the Rusty Katana, in force this time.  Verick snuck around behind invisibly to make sure no one escaped and to see what was going on in the rear of the sake house.  Mir, Toshiro and Kaz marched in the front.  And Volar started to sneak around invisibly as well.

The Thunderguards and Mir didn’t get much before the door before the sake house barkeeper was standing in the way, a heavy iron club topped by the crow symbol of Shinsei held in one hand, leaning against his shoulder.  “What can I do for you gentlemen tonight?”

“Kaz was poisoned here!  We’re investigating that!”  Toshiro snarled, waiting for the bartender to back down.

He didn’t.  “This is Shinjo Nihao’s area.  I’m sorry your friend got poisoned but maybe it was just strong sake.  We’ve got some pretty powerful stuff here and he’s pretty well known to drink a lot.  Anyway, are you sure it was here?  I’d know Kaz anywhere and he’s not been in all night.”

The conversation went downhill from there.  Toshiro trying to rationally explain to the bartender why he should cooperate, and the burly peasant steady forcing Toshiro back with a mix of religious comments and practical sidesteps over to the two samurai being out of their areas.

Mir was growing impatient, wishing she could create some telepathic link to Toshiro to guide him through this.  Kaz took the more direct approach.  A swift, backhanded slap got the barkeep’s attention, then Kaz said in a slow, cold voice “I got poisoned here.  We are going to catch who did it.  And you are going to step out of the way and not say another damned word until I say you can speak.  Do you understand?”

The bartender was about to say something but Kaz’s raised hand silenced him and silently the man stepped aside to let the group in.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the back, Verick had already discovered a way in.  The room was filled with gamblers tossing dice, a couple of men obviously on guard but in a very relaxed fashion, mostly just to deal with unruly gamblers.

Yukiyo kept watch outside, observing as one man left, running down the street and away.

Volar had been lurking in the area invisibly, silently cheering as Kaz took charge of the situation.  Drifting from table to table he listened in on conversations, mostly speculation on why the Thunderguard were visiting and who they might be after.  Until he got near a table in the corner.  There one of them men silenced the others as he suddenly look around.  After a moment he touched a amulet he wore.  Then a nod straight to the unseen Volar before he returned to talking to his friends.

Kaz and Toshiro started questioning the nervous, shady men, while Verick picked his moment, waiting until the two guards were looking ready to rush into the front room, then just as they opened the door he surprised the men with a push the sent them off balance through the door, trapped between the three visible samurai now.  The Red Lion had struck again, and the two guards were only to happy to simply lay down their weapons and wait their turn.

The men in the corner were the only one’s with useful information.  The man selling the poison was Arisato.  They knew of ‘rumors’ he sold poison and other banned substances, but had no proof.  They had nothing to do with that business, so why care?  They were just out for a drink and sometimes people here things.  Where else might Arisato be found?  He often hangs out at the Dead Rat, but that’s a pretty tough place.  Not quite so easy to walk in and push people around.  Unlike the others in the Rusty Katana, the three men were calm and unworried.  Now and then a  glance from the one man to Volar, just keeping track of where the hooded, invisible figure was.

Before the conversation could go on further, Shinjo Nihao and three of his Yoriki (assistants) showed up.  Glaring over the room he nodded to Kaz and Toshiro “Speak with me outside, please.”

“Are you trying to insult me?  Coming into my area…tossing people around.  This place is owned by the vassel of a Unicorn.  And he’s going to complain to his lord.  Who will complain to Lord Jyaku.  I’m waiting to hear what is going on.  Please.”  The Thunderguard’s eyes cold as he crossed his arms.

Toshiro and Kaz explained in brief.  Nihao-san needed but also frowned “Kaz, what were you doing here with Yukiyo?  I could have told you it’s a bad place to go alone, without telling anyone.  It was Yukiyo’s idea?  But you are not sure why she wanted to come here?”  Nihao asked, that frown growing “I want to speak to her tomorrow then.  An official questioning at Thunderguard HQ.  I know you two would not lie to me on this, but there’s more to what’s going on.  When you go into someone else’s territory though, you really should let them know.  It’s a matter of respect.  Now, please wait here while I find out what these men know.”

Shinjo Nihao’s questioning was more to the point than the other’s.  He habitually carried a leather wrapped club made from some stout wood.  And he wasn’t reluctant to smash someone with the club for nearly any reason.  It was brutal but it certainly put the fear of him into most of the men in the room.  Whyen he finally was done and allowed the men to go, most took the most direct route, going out through the windows before escaping into the night.

“Yukiyo was meeting with a poison seller, mm?”  he said to Toshiro and Kaz “Yes, I’m definitely looking forward to speaking with her.  Please send her around first thing in the morning.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next day was busy, the second day of Generosity.  Tomorrow the King of Generosity would be crowed, but for today there were plenty of events to celebrate the holiday.  Kaz got his mistress a nice gift and now doubt received something nice back in return.  Volar received a black spider carving from the Scorpion.  And immediately grew worried what was meant by that.  The scroll?  Drow?  It certainly could be a sign the Scorpion knew about dark elves…and he didn’t like that one bit.

Shinjo Nihao met with Yukiyo and emerged from the questioning even more sure the group was up to something suspicious.  Even so, he tried to take Toshiro under his wing and show the honorable Thunderguard a little better way of handling thugs.  “Here’s a club.  Leather wrapped and made from oak, it’ll last you years.  You should always carry it with you.  A katana is scary but if you draw it there’s no time for talking with many people.  They’ll either run or fight.  You use your katana for killing.  A club…isn’t quite so threatening.  You can hurt the person without killing them.  See, you hold it here, a third of the way up and snap the strike.  No follow through, or you’ll hurt the guy badly.  You just want them to feel pain.  Now if you are serious, hold the club down here at the end and get maximum leverage.  Respect is one thing, Toshiro.  But when you are dealing with thugs, you want them to fear you.”

Each of the group received in turn a small bottle of fine sake from the bartender of the Rusty Katana, the burly man looking much the worse for wear after his ‘interview’ with Nihao.  And very very sorry for the trouble he had caused them.

Toshiro was also approached by the man Mindra worked for, the nervous artisan requesting a letter of recommendation for him to get a contract fixing the roof of Thunderguard headquarters. It would be a great honor to be allowed to put Mindra to work on such a high profile contract.

Mindra went to work as usual.  Holiday that is was, there was always work to be done and today it was a high roof.  Mindra chatted with the spirits as he worked, hammering in the wooden shingles into place.  His first warning something was wrong was when the spirits suddenly grew agitated.  He second warning was when the hammer blows from invisible foes found him again.  But this time they were joined by an ice blue beam that struck him, a spell the nimble monkey realized stopped his teleporting.

Mindra leapt high into the air and away, trying to buy the space to run while his substitution spell passed on some of the damage of the attacks to his iron monkey idol.  The next attack was a Dispel magic that stripped him of his magical defenses and moments later the monkey was pummeled into unconsciousness.  The only thing the workmen saw was Mindra suddenly jumping around, shaking, then he disappeared without warning.


----------



## Black Omega

Bansho Kishu was summoned to the scene quickly to investigate.  What little there was to investigate.   Some workmen with confused accounts of Mindra’s actions against some unseen foe.  Assuming there was really an enemy and the monkey was not simply playing a joke.    Verick found an invisible rope leading to the roof from the next house over.  But no solid evidence of who had taken the monkey.  And it simply got stranger from there.

While Verick and Volar were discussing where to go next, the panda that had been following Mindra around lately woke up and looked around, listening in before the creature said “Is something wrong with Mindra?  He was supposed to wake me up…”

Verick’s hand fell to his katana instantly but Volar just shook his head “Don’t worry.  I noticed the panda turn magical days ago.  Probably Mindra using a spell to awaken the animal.”

“Yes.” The yawning panda agreed.  But he had no luck picking up Mindra’s scent.  Too many people had passed this way since the monkey was kidnapped.

Without any firm clues to follow up on, Bansho Kishu dispersed  Verick had an idea he wanted to try.  Mir and Volar were going to consult on spells that might help them locate Mindra.  Yukiyo had her own ideas, though.

Disguising herself, Yukiyo went out to hit the streets alone and start asking about Mindra.  Hopping from one bar to another.  Until Yukiyo thought she was on the right track.  A shady looking character who seemed to know something about someone who had a grudge against Mindra.  But while they were talking, Yukiyo felt that strange feeling again, of being watched.  Yukiyo barely had time to stand before the attacks came, only her roguish reflexes saving her.  Without any clue where the attacks really were, Yukiyo tried a tumble through the crowded bar to send her out the door.  A puddle of spilled safe foiled that plan and Yukiyo fell in an undignified thump before the follow up attacks sent her into darkness.

Later that night one of his Yoriki brought the news to Toshiro that someone had disappeared.  A stranger close to the size and built of Yukiyo.  The disappearance had occurred in exactly the same way Mindra had.  A reaction to a sudden, unseen attack, though the only proof there were unseen attackers was that the unconscious body disappeared.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next day was the final day of Generosity.  In a move he suspected was purely political, Toshiro had been elected King of Generosity.  A position that required him in the Shosuro Gardens most of the day ‘holding court’ and giving out presents.  Toshiro could not refuse the honor, so he had no choice but to play along.  The very first visitor to Toshiro was a finely dressed Scorpion named Bayushi Kaukatsu.

“I understand you lost your pet monkey recently, Toshiro.  Please accept this small gift as a replacement.”  The gift was a small black monkey with a white face and short cut tail.

This was the theme of the day, in fact.  Toshiro received two more monkeys as the days went on.  And by the time the day was winding down he was firmly resolved to keep them all.

[GM Note:  Toshiro’s player could not show up this week, and this was a convenient way to get Toshiro out of the way for a day.]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Verick knelt in the Temple of Bayushi, lighting a stick of incense, another offering to the spirit of the Golden Scorpion, dead these many months ago.  By the time he was done with his prayers and rose there was a Scorpion waiting behind him.  Slim and clad in dark crimson kimono bearing the mon of the Scorpion and then Bayushi.  But her mask Verick recognized from months ago.  A white kabuki style mask of a beautiful girl, smiling.  His old rival from the Topaz Championships, Bayushi Sakura.

“We received your letter.  It was most flattering. You want to know what we know about who might kidnap the members of Bansho Kishu.  You know you’ll owe us  a favor for this.” The young lady murmured softly.

“Didn’t you get promoted to Emerald Magistrate for winning the tournament?”  Verick asked “I’m surprised they would send you.”

“I’m here now as a Scorpion.  Later I’ll be wearing green as a magistrate.  As a magistrate I’m honor bound to be truthful.  They thought perhaps you would trust someone you knew more than a stranger.”  The girl said, her mask still smiling.

“Then let’s get to the point.  What do you know?  I’m sure the Scorpion know a little on everything going on in the city, I’m sure you know about this.”  Verick commented with a growl.

The Scorpion knelt, a graceful offering of incense to the temple before she spoke “Mindra and Yukiyo were attacked twice.  No one else in your group has been.  This is not our doing, but they are suffering from their crimes against the Scorpion.  When you first visited Ryoko Owari, you fought a group of Scorpion.  You behaved as any good samurai would.  Your friends did not. We cannot account for Mir and Volar at the end of the fight, so we do not know what they did.  But Mindra and Yukiyo looted the bodies.  We spoke to certain foolish fences.  And to the spirits.  There is no doubt in this matter.”

“But you said this was not a Scorpion attack?”  Verick asked, that frown growing, with his suspicion.

“It is not.  Our memory is long.  And with the death of the emperor at that time, there were more important matters.  If this was us, the first attack would have succeeded, and your friends would be dead as thieves.  The brother of the shugenja whose body was looted took it personally, though.  Soshi Ikio.  He put his personal loyalty before his loyalty to the Scorpion.  So he was released as a ronin.  We acknowledge that there is some justice to his anger.  But have no use for someone who is not loyal to the Scorpion first.  Ikio has gathered like-minded people to help him.  At this point, we do not care who wins.  If Ikio dies then an unreliable ex-Scorpion is gone.  If Mindra and Yukiyo die, we simply mark them off our list.”  The smiling Scorpion lady murmured.

“And were can we find Ikio?  The faster we find each other the faster one of both of your problems are taken care of.”  Verick said quickly, intensely.

The smiling mask regarded him for a minute, green eyes sparkling “He has several spots around town, like any good ex-Scorpion.  If you want to find your friends, though, you might check out the Dead Rat.  It’s a sleazy bar.  But a good place to do something secret.”

Verick nodded and rose to go before pausing.  His thoughts raced for a moment before he finally shrugged and drew out the kusari-gama Mindra had given him after the battle against the Scorpion.  “I believe this might have been one of the items that was looted.  Can you check on this for me?  If it’s looted just keep it.  I have no use for something stolen.”

The advantage of wearing a mask, the Scorpion’s ‘face’ was completely impassive as she accepted the weapon.  “Interesting.  I’ll check into this and let you know what I find out.  Hmm, I understand you enjoy Kabuki Theater.  When this is all over, if you survive, would you care to accompany me to a performance?”

Verick nodded after only a moment’s thought.  He owed the Scorpion a favor; staying on their good side wouldn’t hurt.  However, he couldn’t help but think he was just getting in deeper and deeper with exactly the wrong people.

[GM Note:  A tough decision for Verick as well, since the kusari-gama at the time was his most powerful magic weapon.  A good honorable decision, though.]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra slowly returned to awareness in a forest, a place that looked very much his ancestral jungles.  Looking around he saw a cloaked figure drawing new.  As the cowl was pushed back he recognized his old friend Shinjo Sanetama, the explorer who originally told him about the Emerald Empire.

“You are in trouble, Mindra.  You’ve been kidnapped and these people do not look nice.  I think they plan to kill you.”  Sanetama said.

Mindra frowned a monkey frown ‘This isn’t real then.  A dream?  What’s going on out there?”

“You are drugged.  And I believe they plan you harm.  Serious serious harm.  I can help you though, Mindra.  If you let me.  But you have to ask.  I’m weak, you need to help me make the connection before I can reach out to help you.”

“You’ve been gone for so long.  Are you a spirit now?  Is that what happened?”  Mindra asked ‘I’m just not sure…”

“I’m a spirit now…yes!  Yes, I am.  That last trip through Shinomen was my final one.  But my spirit has not passed on.  And I want to help you.  But you must ask me to.  You must ask me for the help or I can do nothing.”  Sanetama said eagerly.

The eagerness just made Mindra more suspicious “Who has taken me?  Where is my body then?  What’s going on?”

Sanetama’s concerned look grew “Some dark room.  It doesn’t look good Mindra, oh no.  Not good.  Knives and razors are being brought out!  I think they mean to kill you!  You must decide quickly, Mindra!  I don’t think you have much time!”

Mindra didn’t trust the spirit...he didn’t like it’s need for him to ask for help.  But he couldn’t feel his body...couldn’t wake up and he was getting scared.  ‘Ok, please.  Help me right now.”


----------



## Black Omega

Just a fast update.  I'm going to be skipping ahead pretty fast and leaving the next adventure as an unknown tale of Bansho Kishu, unless someone else in the group cares to fill in the blanks.  There was no chance at all of catching up once I got six months behind, so....

The group is now mostly at 13th level now, so the game is about 2/3 of the way over.  When the group is mostly 20th level I'll be wrapping it up and getting my next game ready.  No idea what that might be at the moment, but I have plenty of time to plot.


----------



## Despaxas

tentative bump ... it's not dead is it?


----------



## Black Omega

Not dead, but going into a different mode of storytelling since my job has been gobbling up so much energy.  Once I'm caught up I'll change back to normal again.


----------



## Black Omega

The battle against the Black Wave changed many things for Bansho Kishu, and their reputation in the city.  When Verick got back he passed along his news about the source of the attacks.  Then he used his Pegasus, provided by a Volar polymorph spell, the fly Mir around the city so she could use Circle Dance to n arrow down where Mindra was.  All signs pointed to one building, what looked like an abandoned warehouse.  But when the group arrived to investigate, they found the building obviously occupied, a sign consisting of dead rats hanging out in front.  The Dead Rat turned out to be a dive where hardened criminals placed bets on rat fights.

Entering, the group had their first encounter with the Black Wave, a battle of confused melee against an opponent who made frequent use of invisibility.  The battle was also marked by moments of comedy.  Mindra’s talking panda getting stuck in a window when he tried to sneak through.  Volar using an illusion to create a Thunderguard yelling the building was surrounded and they should give up.  At which point, the other criminals not involved in the fight drew weapons and looked ready for a bloody last stand, though Mir was able to calm things down before this turned against Bansho Kishu.

The battle was sharp and short and never in doubt.  Ikio’s snarled “I don’t know how you found me or rescued your friend, but it won’t be enough!  This is not done!”  left the group puzzled.  They hadn’t rescued anyone yet.  Back in the room the Black Wave had been using they found a few non-descript magic items from their friends, but no other sign of them.

Verick also had a warning for the criminals running the Dead Rat about cooperating with the enemies of Bansho Kishu.  The tattooed toughs responded to the threats coolly, and the rest of the group was not ready to fight a new enemy before finishing the one they were fighting now.

It was only when they got home they found Mindra already there, explaining he had been rescued by a spirit.  He didn’t mention any details of the spirit, or how the spirit was now following him around, offering sinister advice.  He also neglected to mention the kanji for ‘thief’ was shaved into his chest.  It would grow back soon enough.

Yukiyo was found as well, stripped bare and with the kanji for thief painted on her body.   Alive of course, you can’t humiliate the dead.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
After finishing his time as King of Generosity, Toshiro rejoined the group.  He’d been given a number of gifts, including a leather wrapped club from Shinjo Nihao and a quick lesson on how to use it to cause pain rather than injury.

Kaz’s Thunderguards reported they had found a man wearing what looked like Mindra’s armor.  Dragging the man in, after he’d ‘fallen down’ a few times, led to the discovery the man was a merchant who had purchased the armor at a local orphanage.  It was a Ryoko Owari tradition that gifts given to orphanages were sold afterwards to support the orphans.

Kaz went straight to the orphanage, only to run straight into an ambush.  Several archers and a couple of monks attacked, killing all his guards and forcing Kaz to retreat publicly.  The ambushers were gone by the time Kaz returned with reinforcements.

The idea that the magic items missing were now circulating around the city, sold to feed orphans, infuriated Bansho Kishu.  There was no easy way to retrieve the items without looking bad.  But they had one edge, someone in the Black Wave still had Mindra’s Coin of the Fortunes.

This led to the first battle at a warehouse, a trap set for Bansho Kishu.  The battle was sharp and very bloody.  An invisible spell caster kept dropping freezing spells on Bansho Kishu while Ikio added in illusions and healing for his comrades.  The battle was very nearly a draw, but Bansho Kishu held the field at the end, even if they were too battered to do anything more.  Half the group had come very close to death, and they had not gotten any of the leaders of the Black Wave.

Later, a flight around the city by Verick and Mindra, Locate Object spell in effect, led them to the Eta area outside the city walls, where they found the fears that a dispel magic could send the two falling out of the sky were unfounded.  It was a Hold Monster that nearly did the Pegasus in and Verick wasted no time diving low and getting out of there.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The final battle took place, appropriately enough, at the house of Itoshi the torturer.  The group had spoken often about killing everyone associated with the Black Wave, as a way of inspiring fear.  But it didn’t quite work that way.  Volar used walls to cut off parts of the battlefield then a Stinking Cloud luckily took the ice spell caster out of the battle while the battle raged on below, the ninja, monks and ronin of the Black Wave against Bansho Kishu.  A bloody minute later Bansho Kishu had emerged victorious.  But not before Mir had to face her fears, almost stunned again by a monk, on the spot of her death months earlier.  But this time Mir survived the fight on  Verick was fought to a bloody draw by a ronin wielding two swords before Volar intervened with Magic Missiles to finish the battle.

And finally, out of spells, Ikio was corner and frozen in place by a Hold Person.  Mindra took this as his chance for revenge and there was a series of sickening crunches as the monkey’s morning star bashed in the head of the helpless spellcaster.

Even so, the group didn’t live up to their plans.  The ice spell caster was allowed to escape with no effort later to track her down.  The ronin with the two swords was bandaged up by Verick, who didn’t feel his victory had been earned.  The ronin promised to return later after he had practiced more, for a final duel with Verick.

Mir’s diplomatic skills were stretched to the limit but she did a magnificent job getting back Mindra and Yukiyo’s items without causing to much damage to the group image.


----------



## Black Omega

_Darkness and Snow/By The Moon’s Light Danger Comes/I Am Here For You_

Toshiro must have cringed when he he got home from his patrol and found this haiku slipped into his sash.  Any doubts he might have had about who was responsible were ended when a report came from his area, a murder had happened.  A local merchant beheaded with one perfect stroke of a very sharp sword.

Toshiro’s wedding was set to happen in just days and Toshiro had been dreading the Lying Darkness girl would turn up again.

But what was found in the merchant’s home was puzzling.  Poison, a map of the castle with both Toshiro and O-Hisa’s rooms clearly marked.  O-Hisa’s room was also circled.  Toshiro didn’t like this one bit and quickly they headed to the castle to alert the guards there was some type of plot going on against O-Hisa.

Verick, meanwhile, was meeting with lovely Bayushi Sakura.  Well, the perfect white mask mimicked the face of a beautiful lady, who knows about the face behind it.  Verick passed along what had happened with Ikio and the Black Wave.  Sakura let him know the kusari-gama he had returned was indeed the property of one of the dead Scorpion from that battle so long ago.  To honor Verick’s honesty in dealing with this, as gift was offered, lenses that would enable him to see that which is invisible.  There was pleasant conversation over duties in the Akodo estate, Kabuki theater and over how Mindra and Yukiyo could avoid any trouble with the Scorpion by a simple apology.  They also decided on a date to attend Kabuki later.,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Arriving at the governor’s mansion, Toshiro found there had been an assassination attempt on O-Hisa just minutes before, but it had failed.  The attackers were being carried out, heads and other body parts crushed.  O-Hisa herself was positively cheerful over getting into combat again and unconcerned with the wounds she had taken, and certainly not going to let some common assassins get in the way of her wedding.

Toshiro did consider briefly fleeing Ryoko Owari and head up to the frozen north to visit his friend among the Yabanjin, but decided against it.  He didn’t think O-Hisa would let him escape so easily.  Toshiro also met old friend Hida Toshiaki, who was attending in the place of Toshiro’s father, since the savage attacks on the Crab lands made it too difficult to travel to the wedding.

Toshiaki also apologized to Toshiro for the Crane who would be unable to make the wedding.  Well, he was fine now.  But after Toshiaki got through with him, trying to go to a wedding would be the least of his worries.  Toshiro foundered a little trying to explain why this was a bad idea, but Mir stepped in helpfully with a request to honor the wedding guests, at least until the wedding was done.  Her charming logic was too much for Toshiaki, who finally agreed.

Meanwhile, Mindra had noticed something disturbing.  The spirit that had saved him and was now following him around had started to look more and more like him.  Not pleased with this, Mindra tried a Dismissal, which seemed to work, the spirit disappeared, hopefully never to be seen again.  If only he had been so lucky.

Toshiro is worried about the Lying Darkness girl trying to kill O-Hisa herself, but Volar and Verick are not so sure that’s what is going on.  It’s even considered she might be helping Toshiro.

The next stop is a silk merchant who sent word to Toshiro claiming to have news about the plot.  Most of the group waited in the main room of the merchant house, browsing the silks while Toshiro went on to meet the merchant.  And Verick followed along invisibly.  Whatever ambush that was planned was ruined when Toshiro stepped in to meet the merchant and found the room was filled with dead men.  A glance to the servant revealed he was just as surprised as Toshiro.  But the servant wasted no time shouting a warning and attacking Toshiro.  Verick’s invisible presense  stopped the initial attack and once the group joined in, it was a massacre.  Though the men fought to the last.  All were found to have tattoos showing a moon, half hidden in a cloudy sky.

And this time Toshiro agreed “I think she is helping.  But that worries me almost as much.”

Mindra communed with a spirit in the room where the murder had taken place.  And despite fumbling some questions, it was found the last person the merchant had met with was the head of a local carpenter shop.

The fight at the carpenter shop was short and to the point.  This cult wanted Toshiro and O-Hisa dead.  The lone samurai among the cultists challenged Toshiro by name and the two fought fiercely, though the samurai was curiously unable to land a single stroke on Toshiro and despite the armor was too fast for Toshiro to land many telling blows.

Verick again snuck in from behind invisibly to attack the Maho-tsukai supporting the attack.  While Volar used a knock spell to slip into a ‘forbidden’ room and found a shrine to the dead god of the Moon.

The battle goes poorly for the cultists and by the time they are nearly dead, the samurai keep Toshiro busy shifted to the shadowy form they knew to be the girl from the Lying Darkness.  A gesture placed a wall to cut off the rest of the group with her and Toshiro as Toshiro appealed to the girl, telling her the name they had found for her and suggesting they could help.  Whatever she planned by trapping Toshiro alone with her is hard to guess.  Volar had acted quickly in grabbing Mir and Dimension Dooring beyond the wall, expecting Mir would do a better job convincing the Lying Darkness girl they could help.  A bit to his surprise, Mir attacked, trying to grapple the Lying Darkness girl and failing.  Just that fast, the shadowy girl disappeared and the fight was over.

The clean up revealed a cult that had been plotting against Toshiro and O-Hisa for some time.  Their exact purpose was obscure beyond the obvious.  They wanted the two dead.

With this done, Toshiro was called upon to help with the apologies to the Scorpion, who insisted it be done in person.  Mir helped write the apologies then Mindra first, followed by Yukiyo did the apology.

A few days later the wedding finally took place.  Toshiro’s kimono is black with family symbol in white at five spots.  Bride wears white, symbol of rebirth, then changes to gold/silver/red kimono with auspicious symbols on it, then a purple kimono with a decorative pattern (suitable for young lady, last time she wears it).  Begins with purification ceremony.  Then with an invocation to the ancestors, letting them know the two are getting married.  Moves on to solemn exchanges of vows.  The two share a cup of sake.  All those at the wedding do as well, as a symbol of unity. Finally, the offering of sakaki, small branches with ‘lightning’ tied to them, to the Kami.  

Later while picking up his things before going to the honeymoon, Toshiro found another haiku.

_A wedding present/Sometimes Love and Honor are one/Beware the many eyes_


----------



## Black Omega

Time passes and news filters in from the rest of the empire.  No one in the group mourns the death of Yoritomo Aramasu, the Mantis Clan Champion who had betrayed his alliance with the Crab Clan.  His death in Otosan Uchi is a bit mysterious but it’s widely rumored the Scorpion Clan was involved.

Moto Gaheris, Lord and Champion of the Unicorn Clan, dies peacefully in his sleep after being wounded killing his final ogre.  He was at least eighty years old.  He is succeeded by his ambitious nephew, Moto Chagatai.

In the disputed Yasuki lands the situation has stabilized a little bit with the arrival of Akodo Kaneka and a Lion army, claiming the lands for himself.  With Crane forces busy capturing Toshi Ronbo from the Lion, there is little there to oppose the bastard son of the Emperor and the Crane are forced to withdraw, though not before the daimyo of the Kakita falls in a duel with Kaneka.

The group is busy as well.  At the Dead Rat Volar had seen some special rats that caught his attention, rats that seemed to have an elemental aspect to them.  Tracking down the source of these rats, he started to order some for himself, mostly earth rats.

Kaz spent the next month working on his area and his Thunderguards, whipping them into shape and expelling all the one’s who were turning out not to be honest.

Mir engaged in courtly activities while Mindra continued to work as a carpenter.  The spirit found him again a few days later but was bothering him less, mostly watching and occasionally offering advice.

Verick continued dating Baysuko Sakura, while exchanging letters with Isawa Oroko.  And the young Lion received a note from the ronin he had spared in the final battle with the Black Wave.

_ I’m sorry our last duel was cut short.  My thanks for sparing my life.  I plan to leave the city for the next several months for training.  When I return, I hope we can have a more formal duel and work out once and for all who is better.  Kengo._

Toshiro?  He was allowed to enjoy his honeymoon for the next month before duty called again.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In this case, duty was a pretty simple mission.  Bandits had been attacking tax shipments being sent back to Unicorn lands.   Bansho Kishu was to put an end to it.  It was a very straight forward mission that led to a battle against Hordeland looking  barbarians, a couple healers using the symbol of Cyric and a halforc looking wizard.  The group won the fight and a Volar anti-magic field revealed the halforc to really be a hooded and cloaked figure, who escaped with a teleport.

A brief investigation revealed the Hordelanders were really former Moto, now turned ronin.  Then the group moved on to the pass through the mountains where the second army of the Unicorn stood guard, the drop off point for the taxes.

A brief meeting with Lord Shinjo Shono left Toshiro with a special charm he could use to communicate to the Shinjo if he ever felt Lord Jyaku was being taken over by Scorpion influence or otherwise planning to betray the Unicorn clan.

On the ride back to Ryoko Owari, the group ran into Miya Shoin and another diverse group of samurai on a mission of their own, helping the less experienced heros against the thugs who attacked them.

Back in Ryoko Owari, Volar heard back from a offer he had made to the Scorpion.  Baysuhi Ogura met with him to let him know the Scorpion clan would send a student to be trained at Volar’s school.

Kaz found someone was following him around.  It turned out to be a young ronin who admired the tough Crab Samurai was trying to model himself after Kaz in every way.  Kaz wasn’t exactly thrilled and he smacked the boy around more than once when he found the young ronin literally imitating his gestures.  But he also agreed to train the boy and show him how to be a samurai.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group was also called out to aid with training maneuvers being conducted by Lord Jyaku.  That this took place about the time a Red Wizard and escorts was passing through was hardly a coincidence.  This was the same Red Wizard the group had killed many months ago.  This time his mission was a little difference.  He, his yojimbo, a cleric of some obscure fire kami the Rokugani had never heard of, and other guards were on their way to the Crab lands to deal with what sounded like a vampire problem.

The Crab were used to dealing with the undead of the Shadowlands.  A vampire, immune to jade and the other normal tactics used against undead, was presenting a much more difficult problem for them and in view of the friendship between the Unicorn and the Crab, the Red Wizards had volunteered to help.  The group’s old acquaintance, Utaku Shiko, was send along to help guard the journey to Crab lands.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
After hearing the news about the vampire, Mindra’s friendly spirit whispered to him “That sounds really exciting, skipper!  Tell me more about vampires?  What are they like?  What can they do?”

Mindra only wanted the spirit to leave him alone, so when the spirit volunteered to go look into vampires itself, Mindra gave it permission to go away.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir was granted a vision from the Oak Father, a grove deep in Shinomen forest.  Lost to time and all human memory.  A holy place still used by the Naga and now defiled by the foul Tsuno.  Mir knew exactly what direction the grove lay in.  Not enough information to tell someone how to teleport there.  But she knew the way.

Getting permission for the trip from Lord Jyaku was not difficult.  He had agreed long ago to allow her certain latitude when it came to her god and his demands.  The rest of the group took little convincing as well.  Whether it was Volar and a chance for adventure or the samurai and the chance to kill Tsuno.

It was a two week trip down to Shinomen forest, passing mostly through Scorpion lands.  At the last village before the forest, they were warned repeatedly about the wicked spirits and ghosts that haunted the forest and how dangerous it was in there.  But Bansho Kishu not be dissuaded.  After making arrangements for the villagers to look after Verick’s Pegasus, the group ventured into the darkness of the ancient Shinomen forest.


----------



## Black Omega

Bansho Kishu soon found out just how dangerous Shinomen forest was.  Their first night they camped in a cave to try and minimize the chance of wild animal attacks.  Which simply made the ghosts’ attack more difficult to handle, as the spectral creatures came through the walls to attack the sleeping group.  Volar’s anti-magic field and Mindra’s talents against spirits drove them off, after Mir’s counter song had stopped the fear effect of their unearthly wails.

The next morning was cool, even brisk.  And as the group traveled along they found an old ambush site.  Dead Scorpion samurai and one shugenja.  Only four bodies but there were ten katana left upon the field, and tiny bits of jagged metal all over the place.  Honorably, Verick collected the katana and personal effects to be returned to their families.

As Bansho Kishu traveled along, they found the forest growing more diseased and twisted.  Sickly looking animals that fled their approach and trees obviously suffering from some type of blight.  Their next clash came against blighted treants, a savage battle that saw several trees brought to lift to attack the spell casters while the fighters in front tried to avoid being hammered by the huge creatures pummeling attacks so they could get close enough to do some damage.  Volar was constantly  restrained from using fire spells against the creatures, since the forest itself was so dry.  But in the end a  fireball, surrounded quickly by a stone wall helped the group to victory.  Though hours were spent in the area afterward to make sure the fire was properly put out.

Let by Mir, the group traveled onward toward the distant grove, deeper into Shinomen forest.  The land simply grew more twisted as they walked, more and more diseased animals and plants found.  Mindra had been rejoined by his monkey spirit ‘guide’ by this point, and it was the two of them who found the spy on the group.  A spirit spider who watches from a tree for a period of time before drifting away.  For once Mindra’s spirit companion was nervous and silent, something the Vanara was very thankful for.

Pressing on, the landscape simply grew grimmer.  The bodies of several dead Naga were found, skinned as part of some terrible torture.  Then a few minutes beyond that the group ran into a Scorpion peasant, who came running out  of some dense overgrowth with news of a bloody battle, his people needed help against some treants and he appealed to the group to assist.  The group was suspicious, however, and paused.  Volar’s magic revealed an area of magic in the overgrowth.  Illusions.  And the same around the panicked peasant.

It was obvious the ambush was not working properly, to the illusion was dropped revealing a lovingly constructed web of spidersilk all through the overgrowth.  No spiders, though, simple Scorpion samurai charging in to attack.  Mir tried to calm the situation down by appealing for a truce so they could talk.  But Kaz simply charged forward and into the melee, attacking the Scorpion.  It was quickly obvious these here no human samurai.  From a tree one ‘shugenja’ cast spells that sent a blizzard of jagged metal bits over the group, wounding them, then a magnetic attack yanked Toshiro’s sword from his hands and drew it up to the red clad figure.

As Bansho Kishu spread out , the ‘scorpion’ circled around, a bite attack momentarily disputing the illusion of a samurai, revealing a spider, it’s poison paralyzing  Mir before the illusion resumed and the ‘samurai’ tried to carry Mir off into the woods.  Mindra was also surrounded, picked out for special attention but the lucky monkey was able to avoid being paralyzed.  Mir, speaking through her thrush, was able to find out the spiders had some grudge against Mindra for past attacks.  Attacks Mindra was unaware of.

Eventually a truce was agreed to.  Not the least because by that point the others had rescued Mir’s paralyzed body and their chance to carry anyone away had seemed to pass.  The spiders faded back into the forest with a final “If you truly mean us well, then leave the body of the spider who died where it lies.”

That night the group doubled their guard, camping not far from the ambush spot.  This time they were not bothered.  Even Mindra’s friendly monkey spirit had made itself scarce.   In the morning all trace of the battle against the spiders was gone.

Pressing on, the others soon were staring at Mindra again as he spoke to thin air, something he had been doing a lot of lately.

“Isn’t it exciting, skipper?”  the monkey spirit said cheerfully to Mindra “The forest has really been changing.  Not long ago this was all lush green.  A forest that has stood unchanged for thousands of years.  Where’s the fun in that?  It really was time for change, skipper.”  The monkey argued, Mindra disagreeing.  But when asked, Mindra always said “I’m just talking to a spirit.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group found a path, ten feet broad, the plant life there not so much trampled down as withered away by some spell.  The group decided to use the path for as long as possible, traveling much more quickly along it than they could have through the tangled overgrowth of Shinomen.  Rounding a curve though, Mindra barely had time to yell out a warning before Tsuno came into view, a pack of the massive, horned creatures waiting to ambush.


----------



## Despaxas

wooohooo ... 3 updates 

keep it coming, I'm sure I'm not the only one enjoying them


----------



## Black Omega

I'll be in fast forward mode for the next week or so until the Storyhour is caught up, then I can slow down and do more detail again.  Plenty of violence still to come, and even a little death.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Must add future notes at this point in the story. Notes will be inserted later but please continue now.

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

Part of the initial ambush of Bansho Kishu was a Stinking Cloud cast by the Tsuno Soultwister.  A risky choice.  If it had worked, a couple of the group would have been incapacitated and probably killed quickly.  But everyone resisted the effect of the Cloud and used it as cover to regroup behind it as the Tsuno charged forward.  What was more disturbing to Mir was that her thrush was immediately the subject of attacks as well and only barely escaped.  Most attackers never bothered with her familiar.

Verick went invisible and bravely rushed forward as the others regrouped and the Tsuno leader snarled in Rokugani “Samurai!  We offer you the chance to face us one on one!  The others we will cut down like dogs where they stand!”

Toshiro bravely accepted, facing one single Tsuno by himself as the other Tsuno simply passed him by to attack the others.  Volar and Mindra very nearly simply teleported home but for the moment Mindra simply scampered up a tree, Mir and Volar taking shelter inside a stone wall of the elf’s creation.  Verick banished his own invisibility once he was close enough to the Tsuno leader and shouted a personal acceptance of the challenge.  He knew the Tsuno had a special hatred of the Lion clan and was not disappointed, then Tsuno Ravager charged him.  What did surprise him was how quickly the creature reached him, seconds sooner than he was prepared for and the creature’s first blow hurt him badly.

Slowly the rest of Bansho Kishu reformed on the Stone ‘fortress’ Volar had created and Toshiro quit allowing the Tsuno to bypass him.  Summoned Dire Apes and Earth Elementals. Helped support the burly Crab samurai .  Verick was not doing so well.  A hundred feet from the stone wall, his speed wasn’t quite counter balancing the massive Ravager’s raw power.  Though he did terrible damage to the Tsuno, he was steadily forced back, step by step, until a savage overhead strike dashed his jade katana to the side and the next blow split Verick’s skull open, leaving the bloody Lion to fall in a bloody heap.

The rest of the battle was drawn out but Bansho managed to hold on and finally force the Tsuno patrol  to retreat.  Everyone in the group was left pretty battered, but Verick was the only real loss.  The group found a spot well away from the blighted path to hole up.  Mir cast a Plant growth over the area around them to make it even slower for someone to try to sneak up on them while Mindra worked his magic, healing Verick of the crippling injuries suffered against the Tsuno.  Though a scar remains slicing across Verick’s face, a reminder of the vicious combat.  It would be a month before Verick was fully recovered from the wounds.

And Volar was not the only one disturbed by the ambush.  Not only how they knew the group was there, but how they knew about Mir’s familiar.  The Tsuno had been entirely too well prepared for them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Watches were set that night and for the first time since he had come to the forest, Mindra dreamed vividly.  He was out exploring through the forest and came upon some humanoid plant people close to the camp.  Watching for a moment, but as one of the plant people cast a spell that made them nearly invisible, Mindra felt himself summon a Dire Ape.

Mindra woke back in the camp under the covers as a roar was heard, the distinctive snarls of a great ape, ended in mid growl somewhere out in the darkness.  As the group readied for attack, the first wave came.  A flurry of burning arrows into the camp, illuminating the area.  Then a summoned bear crashing in to attack as arrows started to fly into the group.  Mir and Verick could see well hidden archers firing at them, another of the thin, tall figures closer, firing quickly from two hands crossbows, smaller sized bolts that landed with a zap whoever they hit.  And over it all a yelled “Gley Va!  Came naha, ah duinya!”

Volar and Mir quickly cast the Tongue’s spell and found Bansho Kishu was being attacked in retribution for the attack on the forest people by a dire ape they associated with Mindra.  It wasn’t easy, but the group refrained from attacking the Volodni at all as Mir tried to convince the forest people to call off the attack and talk.

The Volodni were deeply distrustful, but finally the group’s refusal to attack them persuaded the plant folk to agree to a truce.  The Volodni were determined they had seen Mindra cast the spell.  Mindra talking to himself wasn’t helping the situation much.  He seemed to be in an argument with thin air.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
“Well, gee, skipper!  What was I supposed to do?  They were obviously moving in to attack and you know how dangerous this forest is.”  The dark spirit protested to Mindra. “Well, sure skipper, they could have been friendly.  But have we met a single creature so far who was?  Why think they were different?”

“We can at least let them attack first and then fight them if needed!”  Mindra growled, growing annoyed.

“But look what happened with the Tsuno!  Skipper, if they keep attacking first, sooner or later you’ll be killed!”  the spirit went on.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And the rest of Bansho Kishu stared a little more at Mindra.  He’d never been this bad before.  Finally is was agreed to test some jade on Mindra, though whoever Mindra was walking to seemed to think this was a bad idea, based on the Vanara’s ravings.  The touch of jade burned into Mindra’s body painfully, shocking the Vanara to the core.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Sorry to interupt again, but must leave a comment here as well. Now move along until there is something to see.

Mir.


----------



## Black Omega

I had some fun preparing the Volodni.  I'd long ago decided Sylvan probably sounds like Gaelic.  So I'd found some links to a Scottish radin 'How to speak gaelic' series and listened to that, then written down phonetically some phrases I could use, instead of simply saying 'They say some things you don't understand.'  It wasn't a big deal, but was a small touch I enjoyed.


----------



## Black Omega

Finding out jade burned him seemed to finally shake up Mindra and he finally related everything that had been going on with the spirit, how it rescued him from the Black Wave and had been trying to help him since then.  Also seemingly it led the group into the ambush with the Tsuno, which might explain why none of the Tsuno had made a real effort to kill Mindra.

There was some furious discussion over what to do with Mindra.  The Volodni had ideas of their own for a bloody, but final solution.  But the rest of Bansho Kishu finally settled on taking him back home to Ryoko Owari and seeing what the shugenja in Daikoku’s Shadow could do.  Volar teleported back with Mindra, Kaz and Toshiro to take the monkey in for testing while Mir and Verick stayed behind with the Tsuno.

The tests at the temple complex in Ryoko Owari confirmed Mindra had been tainted by the spirit, but not fatally.  Mindra’s refusal to draw on the power offered by the spirit had saved him.  The torments the Vanara was put through over the next few days forced the taint from his body inch by excruciating inch.  His fur blackening as the taint was forced outward.  Until the final process stripped the oily fur from his body.  A hairless monkey was not a pretty sight, but preferable to tainted and haunted by a spirit that reported Bansho Kishu’s every move.  And Mindra could use his talisman to look Rokugani, where the bald look wasn’t quite so bad.

In the mean time Toshiro visited his wife and Kaz checked in on the kid’s training and how things were going in his area.  So far, so peaceful happily.

Shinomen forest was not quite so peaceful.  The Volodni had a host of questions for Verick and Mir, very suspicious of the intentions the human and Aasimar had for their forest.  Mir ‘s charm slowly won them over, as did Verick’s blunt honesty.  The Volodni didn’t become friends of theirs, but at least they became more friendly.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Much delayed, the adventure resumed with Volar and the others teleporting back.  A brief delay when they found the Volodni village the two had been staying at was destroyed.  But a few Sendings later and Bansho Kishu were back together.

The Volodni solemnly wondered what the group was up to.  Tsuno patrols were out in force again and two Volodni settlements had been attacked to far..  the Volodni knew of the grove that Mir and the others were looking for, the Tsuno had driven them from the grove just months before.  From the information the Volodni had, there had to be a hundred Tsuno in the area.

There was a certain temptation on the part of some members of Bansho Kishu to say “Good luck Mir, time for us to head back to Ryoko Owari.”  But that thought was never spoken.  And after some negotiation, the group found the Volodni would be willing to help them against the Tsuno.  But first, they wanted some help against the force that was sickening the forest.  An undead creature only called ‘He-Whom-We-Do-Not-Name’.  This creature had arrived a hundred years before and built a strong hold in some caves and surrounded it in a field that killed off all plants.  Effectively making sure the Volodni could not even get close to him.

The group debated a little and then cast their fortune coins, carefully asking “If we attack the Tsuno before taking care of this undead, what would be the result?”  The coins showed very clearly ‘Woe.’  So it was decided, Bansho Kishu was attack the undead before moving on to confront the Tsuno.  Though Volar thought to himself “We never asked what the result will be even after we’ve taken care of  ‘He-Whom-We-Do-Not-Name’.  

A guide took them to the edge of the barren lands, a place where all plant life was withered away into nothing.  It as like this for a mile around ‘He-Whom-We-Do-Not-Name’s stronghold.  Volar had an idea for trying to sneak in, though it took a little convincing for the others.  He used a spell the make the group look like Tsuno, and a Polymorph on Verick to make him truly a Tsuno.

[GM Note - The switch to 3.5 is coming after this adventure.]

Traveling on they quickly ran into a group of humans who seemed to be waiting on someone.  They didn’t   seem shocked to meet Tsuno and parleyed.  Mir spoke for the group and tried to keep them out of trouble while finding it the ‘Lord of the Barren Lands’ clearly had some sort of deal with the Tsuno.  That was as far as it go, though.  Verick’s Tsuno form was being stalked by a human cleric who seemed to be...flirting with him?  Verick wasn’t pleased with that at all, and the others saw their cover getting blown way to quickly , so they attacked.  The slim man with the skull motif who had been doing the talking for the group was cut down in seconds but then the battle got tough.  While the others got wrapped up with the warriors, Toshiro charged up to the cleric, only to be quickly frozen in place by a spell.  The cleric’s caress quickly discovered Toshiro was no Tsuno, at which point she started draining off his life energy with Inflict spells.

One surprising opponent the group didn’t expect to find was Malachai, the half orc-half halfling from Kuzo.  He tumbled into view and flanked Kaz, the orcling’s axes not doing nearly as much damage as his sneak attack.  Volar’s magic turned a Hordeland looking warrior against the others and they were able to cut their way to Toshiro, chasing off the cleric  then healing him up.  Mindra helped out Kaz and quickly enough Malachai took off running.  Not a long trip, Kaz activated his Bansho Kishu badge for Expeditious Retreat and was able to chase down the little runt this time, finally finishing the job of killing him.

Pragmatically, some in the group looted the bodies while the samurai questioned the Hordelander.  He served the Lord of the Barren Lands, a lich of some power.  Malachai and the necromancer’s body was tossed into the bag of holding, just in case someone wanted to raise them.  And the group used their guide to head on to the stronghold of ‘He-Whom-We-Do-Not-Name’.  

[GM Note – The group was certainly pleased to kill Malachai.  Though I was a little surprised they made no effort to find out what he was doing here, so far from where he had been.  The group had used Speak with Dead often enough in the past.  Ah well, one more mystery for the group later.]


----------



## Despaxas

[GM Note – The group was certainly pleased to kill Malachai. Though I was a little surprised they made no effort to find out what he was doing here, so far from where he had been. The group had used Speak with Dead often enough in the past. Ah well, one more mystery for the group later.]

Hehe, so the little bastard finally bought it. I do find myself wondering what he was doing there but then again, all evil is always interconnected


----------



## Black Omega

Despaxas said:
			
		

> [GM Note – The group was certainly pleased to kill Malachai. Though I was a little surprised they made no effort to find out what he was doing here, so far from where he had been. The group had used Speak with Dead often enough in the past. Ah well, one more mystery for the group later.]
> 
> Hehe, so the little bastard finally bought it. I do find myself wondering what he was doing there but then again, all evil is always interconnected




That only leaves Taka, Stavros, Grond, Viktor...especially Taka since the group has fought him five times withing managing to corner him.  And not everyone in the group thinks they have to kill Viktor.  More on Malachai later though.


----------



## Black Omega

The trip to the entrance to the Lord of the Barren Land’s lair was short, thanks to their guide, who had also provided information about the cleric, named Zeal, who had escaped.  Ordered to be honest, Nazar was completely honest.  About how humans were only allowed on the upper level of the dungeon.  About how many humans there were.  About how he looked forward to seeing Volar dead so he could kill the rest of Bansho Kishu and use their skulls for wine cups.  The Hordelander was bluntly honest.

[GM Note-For the moment Verick is still polymorphed into a Tsuno, which has it’s advantaged, including reach from his large size.  The rest of the group still disguised as Tsuno.]

The opening to the lair was guarded by some blood red crows.  Their Hordelander friend just said they would hang around, he wasn’t sure what they were or why.  He’d just assumed they served the Lord of the Barren Lands.  A fast spread of magic missiles exploded the murder of crows into a spray of blood, popping them over overfull mosquitoes.

The trip inside was less exciting.  Ordered to tell where the traps were, at the very first turn Nazar did so.  By yelling out at the top of his lungs “Toshiro, watch for that trap there!  Your two fighter friends, the elven wizard controlling me, and the two clerics have to avoid that trap!”

After that Volar ordered Nazar to tell them about traps quietly.  In fact, only speak when spoken too and then only reply in a whisper.  The angry Hordelander had to agree, but he wasn’t backing down an inch.  He knew he was controlled and knew the only way out was Volar’s death.

Verick guided the group past the first few traps, and a battle with the first wave of defenders was short and to the point.  The next trap was more subtle, though.  A room of whirling blades only activated when Kaz, Toshiro and Verick went ahead.  Then bars dropped down to cut off the others.  Bars blocked off the door leading out as well, allowing a necromancer there the chance to taunt the fighters trapped inside as the blades sliced in.  But the death mage fled when Verick used his great strength to bend the bars open a little.  Enough for Toshiro and Kaz to escape.  Instead of helping open the bars enough to let Verick out, the two samurai chased after the death mage.  Or they would have if a trap he had nimbly avoided opened up, dropping Kaz into a deep pit, leaving Toshiro one on one with the mage.  While the door at the end of the hallway opened and skeletons poured out, along with Zeal.

At this point the battle got ugly.  Toshiro was frozen in place by another spell and left to the good graces of Zeal.  The others charged forward, firing arrows down on Kaz in the pit, then another undead threw himself past the others, it’s eyes burning red.  As Verick watched, there was an explosion from the fit, followed by a rush of fire.

Verick had not been idle, though.  Turning his strength to breaking the whirling blades, he managed to disable half the trap while a Volar pass wall created a way around the bars.  From a side passage a young, smaller centaur charged into view, hacking down skeletons as Kaz slowly climbed out of the burning pit.  And the fight turned against the undead.  Until the Necromancer was killed, the zombies and skeletons hacked down, and Zeal forced to flee through the ‘Door which is never open’.  Or so Nazar had called it.  The group decided to camp that night.  The centaur revealed himself to be Hawk, from the Centaur Nation.  Assassins from Rokugan had killed the king there and he wanted revenge.  

Before settling down, Kaz yelled back to the group from where he watched the door “Incoming!”  But it wasn’t an attack, this once.  A skinny ghoul stepped into view, bearing a banner that showed a withered tree in black against a green background.

_“Who speaks for Bansho Kishu!  I bear a message from my lord.  My lord offers a truce, for a period of two hours, for the purpose of dinner and the chance to meet and discuss an end to these hostilities.  My lord says he bears the eastern empire no ill will and despite this, their second attack upon his home, he wishes peace.  And perhaps even alliance against the plant people who prey so savagely upon humans.”  The ghoul offered._

Mir stepped up to speak for the group.  They did not trust the lich enough for dinner, but they agreed to the truce and to negotiation.  Though it did not go smoothly.  The ghoul smoothly challenged their right to be here attacking the Lord of the Barren Lands.  While seeking a way to avoid this final battle.  And offering an alliance against the enemies of humans, like the Volodni and Spiders.  Not the best approach to take with Mir.  It came down to Bansho Kishu demanding the Lord of the Barren Lands retreat from this forest and never return.  A demand the ghoul herald would not give into, finally sweeping into a bow before shaking his head.

_”Very well.  I will carry your words to my lord.  In parting, I bring one last thing from my lord.  Scorn.  Slight regard and contempt for those who attack under the guise of allies.  For deceitful cowards who will not even reveal their faces to those they attack.  We were not your enemies until you made us so.”  The ghoul hisses, special emphasis put onto the word *We*._

That night was the group attacked by skeletons and ghosts.  Then the next morning they had to fight their way past the door which is never opened.  Traps waiting there as well as a deep drop into a pit that only one person at a time could pass using spiderclimb.  And while they were held up there, an invisible firgure at the end of the hallway zapped them with lightning.  Kaz and Toshiro recklessly charged to up chase that figure off, then Kaz went back to help the others while Toshiro stood guard by the locked door their attacked had apparently disappeared through.  At least they had seen it open, the hinges screeching.

It was only 30 seconds, but by the time Bansho Kishu came back, Toshiro was gone without a trace.


----------



## Black Omega

It was only Volar’s quick thinking that saved Toshiro.  The Elven illusionist saw through the door and convinced the others it was really an illusion, even though it took persuading Kaz to close his eyes and then pushing him through.  Beyond was a paralyzed Toshiro, being gnawed upon by ghouls.  But Verick, Mir and their new friend Hawk made short work of the undead creatures.  And just in time, Toshiro was on death’s door by the time they were done.  Luckily, Mindra was able to draw him back.  

The hallway led to a steep drop down a slope into darkness.  But Bansho Kishu were not convinced this was the path to the lich and exampled the dead end at the other end of the hallway closely.  Verick’s skills came in useful here, finding the secret door then picking the lock.  Going down the twisting stairs, they came to another door.  As Verick approached, a magic mouth was triggered, shouting out *“This is your last chance for peace.  The first hand raised against me will find his life, his family and his clan devoured by darkness.”  *

At the same time, a Evard’s Black Tentacles spell was activated and it took a minute for the fighters to hack their way through the writhing tendrils.  Beyond lay the throne room of the Lord of the Barren Lands.  His throne was guarded by a massive undead minotaur, as well as other undead..ghouls..ghosts.  And to one side a  strange dog looking creature made from total blackness, it’s form shifting from one dog shape to another now and then, eyes covering the body at irregular intervals.

What this demon dog might have done was left a mystery to the group since Volar immediately Dismissed it, and just that fast the creature was sent to another plane.

[GM Note – I had Volar roll the chance to see if the creature was returned to it’s home plane.  It wasn’t.  So, someday, in another game of mine in a different game world, the PC’s will run into an evil dog like creature and wondered “Where the hell did that come from.”]

Verick charged forward invisibly to try and get at the lich while Toshiro and Kaz charged at Zeal.  Verick was fast enough to avoid the trap door that opened when he got close to the lich.  Toshiro was not and the unlucky samurai fell down into the darkness out of sight.

Again, Zeal caused no end of trouble with her Hold Monster spells and her ability to heal both herself and undead.  The massive minotaur went toe to toe with Hawk, massive axe against axe as blood and undead flesh flew.  Risky as it was, Verick’s charge worked for him and it drove the Lich back.  Volar’s antimagic field, cast on himself, seriously cramped the Lich’s style and though the battle was fierce, Bansho Kishu eventually prevailed.  Volar collected the magic items from the bodies while the samurai searched the other rooms, finding a laboratory and a storage room for body parts that apparently could be used for spells or some twisted sort.  But Zeal, who had teleported away from the battle, was no where to be found.  Though the lich was defeated, the group had no illusions a lord of the undead was destroyed.  They knew he’d be back.

To the surprise of some in the group, Volar wanted nothing to do with the items recovered from the bodies that related to necromancy.  In fact, he liked the idea of turning them over to the Volodni to be destroyed. Verick wanted to play with the Lich’s staff, however.  And using his roguish skills he managed after a couple tries to activate a darkness field that covered the entire room.  Not trusting the staff, the rest of Bansho Kishu, and Hawk, had already withdrawn from the room.  

The darkness was more than normal darkness, it bit into Verick’s skin, as if it was trying to burrow it’s way into the reckless samurai’s soul.  Verick managed to find a small corner not covered in the darkness and once there, decided to try his luck with the staff again.  After a moment, there was a roar in the darkness, a bull like grunt and Verick had this bad suspicious he just brought the Minotaur back to unlife.

Toshiro rushed in to help him and Volar dispelled the darkness field.  Verick wasn’t in serious trouble, however.  He had found the staff could control the minotaur.  An idea that appealed to him for a second before he realized it was him controlling one of the dishonorable undead.  The minotaur was destroyed and the staff was tucked safely away to be destroyed as well.

Exploring the rest of the caves, the group found more ghouls to kill and ghosts to chase off.  They also found a halforc in the process of turning slowly into ghoul.  The creature was chained to a wall, emaciated and obviously diseased.  His only wish was for a fighting death rather than turning into a ghoul.  A death Verick granted him, but only after they found the halforc had traveled with Malachai into the forest where they had found and joined the lich.  Apparently Malachai had performed some act of treachery against Stavros to give Viktor an edge in that battle.  And then Viktor spared their lives but otherwise wanted nothing to do with the traitor.  They had fled, and then Malachai had betrayed the halforc to the lich as part of a deal to keep him alive.

Bansho Kishu realized it would take a week to clear every undead from the catacomb of caves and they really didn’t have the time.  So they settled for collapsing the cave entrance then heading back to rejoin the Volodni.


----------



## Black Omega

The adventure now went into it’s final stage.  The stealthy Volodni honored their agreement to help against the Tsuno.  Their scouting revealed that if anything there were more Tsuno at the grove now than before.  Far too many for Bansho Kishu alone.  But Mir managed to contact the spiders with the help of the Volodni, and the Naga with the help of Mindra, who finally brought out the Naga pearl he had not touched for months, for no reason he could really recall.

The plan was simple, there were Naga trapped inside a underground chamber at the middle of the grove, being tortured.  There were patrols at regular intervals around the grove.  And the Tsuno were using the middle of the grove as a base of operations.  The group, under a invisibility spell, would try to sneak in, using other spells and their own stealth skills to supplement, just in case someone there could see invisible.

They would free the Naga, draw all the attention inward so the other Naga and Volodni could attack.  Then break out and attacking the Tsuno from two sides.

The plan worked better than they had thought it might.  With the help of Hawk’s ranger skills, they managed to avoid the traps as they were going in and got as far as the entrance to the underground cavern.  With Verick’s stealth, they managed to get everyone past the guards into the cavern.  Inside, they found three chambers with one Tsuno in each and lesser goblins busily adding to the Naga’s torments.

Then, as they were ready to attack the one Tsuno who could give a warning, there was a loud monkey screech, followed by Rokugani swearing.  Though only Verick could see that Toshiro had accidentally stepped on Mindra’s tail and the Vanara had been unable to stifle the cry of pain.

Even with this glitch, the battle went well and the group was able to kill the guards.  The goblins were more difficult, since they ran around in circles trying to escape and the group had to chase the, from cave to cave before finally tracking all of them down.  The Tsuno counter attack did not wait long, a pack of Tsuno attacking directly down the hallway, the front Tsuno using their wicked falchions, the one’s behind casting Ancestral Vengeance over and over.  Then a Soultwister and a Travage teleported back into the main chamber where the Naga were sleeping, the Soultwister casting a Cloud Kill that killed many of the Naga.

Bansho Kishu were driven back by the assault down the tunnel, Volar popping up first a stone wall then another wall as they were pushed back closer to the three chambers.  After a sharp fight where Hawk came near to death, the Soultwister and Ravager retreated and the assault was paused.

Bansho were left to awaken the other Naga and wait on the second assault they knew was coming.  And the assault came less than an hour later, but not on the cave.  Mir’s thrush had been left with the Volodni for communication and it reported there were Tsuno appearing from nowhere, ambushing the Volodni.  The Volodni would try to pull back, but they can’t stand up to the Tsuno long without help.

The group formed up the Naga who could fight and went forward to fight their way out of the caves.  And found the Tsuno had blocked their way with a wall of their own.  Nothing Volar’s passwall could not get past, but just beyond the Tsuno waited, only a few but enough to hold for a time.

It took a hard fight to break through and out of the caves.  Then they found the battle raging all around them.  The Naga arrived from the north and first Bansho Kishu went to help them.  Then they circled around to the west, running into the Spiders there, and the thick webs that cut off most of that part of the grove.  Then to the east where they and the Naga held off reinforcements, presumably returning patrols.  By the time they were done, the battle so the south was done as well, the Tsuno withdrawing after tearing apart the Volodni.

The tactics followed had been Verick’s, but Volar silently approved.  He suspected the tactic was to let the Volodni get pounded by the Tsuno, an excellent idea in his own mind.  Still, with the battle done, all that was left was the clean up.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> That only leaves Taka, Stavros, Grond, Viktor...especially Taka since the group has fought him five times withing managing to corner him.  And not everyone in the group thinks they have to kill Viktor.  More on Malachai later though.




So I have a soft spot in my heart for the "Half-Elf" as I like to call him. 

Mir


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> The tactics followed had been Verick’s, but Volar silently approved.  He suspected the tactic was to let the Volodni get pounded by the Tsuno, an excellent idea in his own mind.  Still, with the battle done, all that was left was the clean up.




While I did not create the plan that lead to the slaughter of many Voladni, its results did actually end up working in my favor. I was given plausible deniability in the weakening of the Voladni. Ever since learning of the grove I envisioned setting up my own power base there, safe from Rokugani politics. After meeting the Voladni and learning they claimed the grove this became more dificult. I was not sure how to easily gain control of the grove, but now that has been taken care of for me and I can do so while at the same time being a good guy. While I regret the destruction any children of nature, some were going to die whether it was Voladni or Spiders. At least this way I can be sure the grove will be in proper hands. 

Mir


----------



## Black Omega

A sort of epic adventure, with one character death and others coming very close.  Overall I liked how it went but it could have been much better.  Three battles in a row against the Tsuno were too much, IMHO.  Looking back at it, I should have broken it up with a battle against some other type of creature.  Live a learn.


----------



## Black Omega

In the aftermath, there was a lot of work to do.   Mir was praying to the Oak Father and was lead to find a staff that would aid her cause.

It was found Hawk was after the assassins of the King of the centaur nation.  And evidently one of them was Yukiyo.  After some discussion on what to do with Hawk, which didn’t rule out a shallow grave, they decided to find some other way of working it out.  They wouldn’t allow the samurai’s reputations to be sullied by any connection to a possible assassin, though.  Further questioning revealed it had to have happened during a period when Yukiyo was with the group.  And Hawk’s travel papers were signed by Lady Shinjo Sadoka of Mimura.  Something the group knew was fake.  But who knew of the group’s connection to Sadoka and Mimura, who was still alive?  Viktor and Taka.  The assassination involved some fancy bow work, which led again to Taka.  Obviously Bansho Kishu was being framed.

[GM Note – Hawk is the new character from Yukiyo’s player.]

Meanwhile the Spiders sent thanks for the hunting, then simply disappeared.  The Volodni faded into the forest as well to recover from their losses against the Tsuno.

The trip back to Ryoko Owari was quick enough, thanks to teleport spells.  The little old lady helping run the estate had heard of Mindra’s hairless condition and quietly took him aside toe reveal there was a old herbal remedy that helps with hair loss.  She had made a gallon of it for him, just in case.

News from around the empire was waiting as well.  Toturi Tsudao and the Imperial Legions had won a great victory over the Tsuno on the northern part of Shinomen forest.  Akodo Kaneka had taken over the Yasuki lands as a way of ending that feud, facing down the Crane and forcing the Crab to agree to it as long as the supplies from the Yasuki lands are given to them.

Back on the job, Kaz found his ‘sidekick’ was learning fast, but getting into too many fights.  He was trying to show the way for the boy, though.  “Fight when you need to.  Don’t back down but don’t go looking to start fights either.”

Mindra was finding there was less and less work for him, since the rumors about the monkey being tainted had gone around.  Hawk gave him a jade necklace to help dispel those rumors.  At the same time, Hawk revealed the Centaur nation had jade mines and he started trying to network to set of some type of trade relations.

Doji Shiima met with Mir, passing along information about the impending Scorpion celebration to announce the Imperial Chancellor.  And a friendly warning, the new Jade Champion was a Crane and would not be as tolerant toward foreign magic as the previous Jade Champion, a Crab who was found to have been tainted.

For Toshiro the news was mixed.  His area of the city had been peaceful.  But the fighting against the Scorpion was growing more intense, even if it was covert.  A Unicorn  vassel had changed sides to the Scorpion and a second near had before his wife had convinced the person otherwise.  Food was also getting short in the city.  No official blockade, simply a ‘bad year for rice’ according to the Scorpion rice merchants.

Toshiro also received a invitation for him and such members of Bansho Kishu as he cared to bring, to attend to introduction of the Imperial Chancellor.  Akodo Verick also received an invitation.  And a commendation from Akodo Jusho, of sorts 

“Well done, Verick.  I see you got an individual invitation for the party.  You’ve been making the right friends.  Just be careful with that.  The Scorpion are very devious.  And while we are on this subject.  We’ve been doing some checking around.  The usual things, nothing special.  It’s turned up your house girl used to keep house for one Yasuki Kome, a smuggler and criminal.  I’m sure you can see where this is going.  She’s a potential security risk.  Is she a spy?  Who knows.  But she could be, and if she’s not she could still be compromised.  Something for you to think about, Verick, my boy.”  The smartly dressed  samurai offered in advice before tucking his riding crop under his arm and walking off.

Verick moved out from the Akodo estates and back to the Bansho Kishu estates soon afterwards.  Where Toshiro was doing some plotting of his own.  He had Mindra riding Hawk, carrying a lance, running the two through what looked like military maneuvers, in plain view of the Akodo estates. 

Volar also had a meeting, but this time with Lord Jyaku.  Who wished to know why Volar was training a Scorpion in his school.  Lord Jyaku was very clear the Scorpion were his enemies.  Volar didn’t see the problem, the Scorpion were not his enemies, not really.  But it finally came down to the Scorpion student being expelled from the school.  And Lord Jyaku’s student there would leave as well.

The party was certainly elaborate.  The Bayushi estates were the most beautiful outside Ryoko Owari.  Proper, traditional gardens, sophisticated music.  Perfect, traditional Rokugani food.  And the introduction of Bayushi Kaukatsu  as the Imperial Chancellor.  Not a good sign for the Unicorn in Ryoko Owari.

The party took full advantage of networking, Mir hearing about just how badly things were going with the Lion and the Crane.  The Crane attack had taken Toshi Ronbo, but Kaneka had killed the Daimyo of the Kakita in a duel.  Apparently part of the Crane difficulties in the Yasuki lands were due to them being betrayed by their allies, the Mantis.  Who were getting quite a track record in this area.  The Mantis were joining an alliance of Akodo and Unicorn backing Akodo Kaneka.

Mindra and Hawk were approached by the ever curious Miya Gensaiken, who had many questions about the Centaur, their jade, where they were, what they were.  What relation they had with the Vanara.  It turned out he had heard a most curious rumor, that somehow Hawk was the son of Kaz from one of the Crab samurai’s more drunken days.  Hawk denied it, of course.  And Kaz did as well, clearly quite surprised when the question came up.

Angry over his meeting with Lord Jyaku, Volar was actually trying to network a little.  Bayushi Ogura certainly could sympathize.  “So many people here simply see our masks, rather than the individuals beneath.”  Less friendly was the meeting with Torisk Hawt, who more or less accused Volar of passing along information that doomed their expedition to kill the vampire.  The Red Wizard and all traveling with him had been killed.

Mir was given a new assignment by Lord Jyaku during the party.  “Go around and be seen.  Be as traditional as you can.  While making sure the foreign part of Bansho Kishui is being seen, the Scorpion are using this as proof of the barbarous ways of the Unicorn.”  This was a task Mir was well suited to.

Verick was having a more peaceful evening.  Bayushi Sakura was simply teasing him about how much more fun it was to be a Scorpion.  “Everyone is so suspicious of you.  You can tell the truth and let them fool themselves.  And if they find it’s the truth, they wonder why you are telling the truth, what deeper plot lies behind that.”

The chat was interrupted by a Phoenix samurai, however.  A polite bow before he began “A pleasure to meet you at last, Akodo Verick, of Setei-kai.  Given your background, you have accomplished an amazing amount.  It’s interesting to imagine how much better you would be if you were not encumbered by the outdated teachings of Akodo Setei.”

The Phoenix was very polite and had nothing bad to say about Verick himself.  But every compliment was laced with some subtle insult to Verick’s teacher.  Inevitably, they agreed to continue the discussion in the morning in a more pointed fashion, involving steel.  An iaijutsu duel.  Verick asked Bayushi Sakura to be his second, a request she accepted.

Toshiro finally got to have the meeting with Akodo Jusho he had been dreaming of.  Jusho had questions about the centaur and Vanara training on the estate.  Toshiro switched that over to questions about fighting the Tsuno.  Challenges to why Jusho was not on the front lines.  Jusho responded he went where his duty compelled him.  And the conversation traveled on, to the Yasuki estates, to the Akodo taking over there.  Toshiro danced around insult without ever quite crossing the line, though it came perilously close to a duel a couple of times.  Still, it was a very unexpected performance from Toshiro, one he had been preparing for some time.


----------



## Black Omega

Letters from the Front

_Toshiro,

It’s been a long year and as it gets colder it gets grimmer.  We’ve only been holding out in Shiro Hiruma with the aid of the ratlings.  They have stood by us loyally and helped smuggle supplies in at great risk to themselves.  Daily assaults have depleted our stores of jade, but we will endure this storm as we have endured every other attack.  That bastard Akodo Kaneka has claimed the Yasuki lands and we are too weak to dispute it.  So we have been forced to accept that in exchange for the supplies the Yasuki lands once gave us.  When we have dealt with the Shadowlands, there will be a reckoning, I promise.  I hope you have been fighting bravely in Ryoko Owari.  And don’t forget, I expect news of a grandson soon.

					Hiruma Tetsuo

Verick,

I hope you are doing well in Ryoko Owari.  Things here in Otosan Uchi have quieted down as winter draws near.  The Winter court is Rumored to be in Miya lands this year and it’s believe all three of the children of the Splendid Emperor will be there, as well as the less recognized Akodo Kaneka.  It should be very interesting to see how it goes.  There will be some vicious maneuvering for position I’m very sure.

And…I was very sorry to hear about attack on your samurai.  I understand it was Shiba Aikune, not the will of the Elemental Council of the Phoenix.  Not that it helps much.  Blood is spilled and I’m not sure what can prevent a conflict now.

								Isawa Oroko_


----------



## Black Omega

The next morning the group rode out toward the grove where the duel was set to take place.  But along the way they were attacked by Hordeland barbarians and a wizard that looked very much like a half orc.  The battle was sudden and unexpected and the assault was almost totally on Volar, Mindra and Mir, who were peppered with arrows while the fast riding barbarians did their best to keep distance from the fighters.

Kaz and Toshiro used their Bansho Kishu badges for the speed boost, while Volar teleported far from the battle.  Mindra ran up a tree, while Mir traded arrow shots with the riders.  Eventually they chased down the wizard, though killing him left a pile of snow instead of a body.  The other barbarians were killed or run off, save for one who was captured.  Under interrogation that involved body parts being removed while the samurai found something else to do, he revealed little save he worked for Stavros and was sent to kill the group.  Something the group could well believe, they knew he was an enemy of theirs.  Volar noticed there was an enchantment spell on the barbarian but didn’t have any dispel magic spells handy, so they simply killed the barbarian.  Investigation revealed the attack was by a Moto hunting party who had disappeared.  Volar conjectured they were dominated, but was concerned about how many dominations that would take.

The grove was already prepared for the duel, sections set out for the Phoenix, the Akodo and the Unicorn.  Lord Jyaku was in attendance as was Akodo Jusho and Akodo Setei.  One the Phoenix side was another group, also wearing mon very similar to the Setei-kai emblem.  Their aged teacher bearing a suspicious resemblance to Akodo Setei.

Among Bansho Kishu there was some discussion over if Jusho would be angry with Verick for picking a Scorpion second.  Bayushi Sakura was present in her Emerald Magistrate armor, however, and as a former Emerald Magistrate himself, Jusho didn’t seem inclined to object.

Stepping up to face each other, Verick and the Phoenix looked each other in the eyes.  The first test of wills that started the duel.  After a moment, Verick knew the Phoenix had little chance of defeating him.  But the Phoenix was not backing down, either.  Seconds passed as the tension built, until with a blur of motion both struck.  Verick was faster, however, slashing with the precision of a Lion into his target, then sweeping back with the flat of his sword to knock out his opponent.  The fight was over in seconds.

Verick was a little puzzled why the Phoenix had not been more skilled.  But the way the other Phoenix were watching made it obvious.  This was the test.  The battle over Setei-kai had only just begun.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back to work, Mindra had been wearing around the jade necklace Hawk had given him.  And he had  started noticing people watching him on the way home.  Verick passed along word that some thieves were planning on robbing him, but he didn’t believe it until on his way home with his panda a young thug stepped in the way.  While Mindra was pausing to talk, a beam of brilliant green nearly struck him.  Without wasting a moment, Mindra teleported himself and his panda home.

Mir found there was a problem at her grove.  Cracked Nut was in trouble for getting in the way of some Moto who were riding through the area on a hunt.  A –hunt- through her grove.  That did not sit well with her, anymore than the fact that the Moto were starting to aggressively patrol the area, testing the Shinjo defenses.  Mir arranged a meeting with the Moto commander, a man named Moto Kiyomasu.  She first wished an end to the hunts going through her grove.  The Moto smiled and agreed.  After all, if Mir can talk to animals, she can tell them not to run through her grove when fleeing the Moto hunters.  Not exactly the result Mir wanted.  But she did finally work out an agreement to avoid the grounds of the grove, in exchange for Cracked Nut being sent to Shinomen forest, a sort of exile.

Later, Mir was called in to a meeting with Lord Jyaku at the archery range.  A discussion over Volar and how to handle him.  As well as some better news.  Lord Jyaku had heard about the agreement with the Moto and quite approved.  In fact, he was expanding the area granted to the grove for a  mile in all directions.  Mir was responsible for taxes there, and for the peasants in that area.  But as long as it was clearly marked, it would block off the Moto patrols even more effectively.


Following up on a meeting with a Scorpion at the party, Hawk met with a merchant named Subtle who was eager to open up trade relations with the Centaur nation.  And offered an expensive, custom tailored kimono as a way to start this relationship.  Not really a gift, but there are many ways to pay it off, favors being the preferred.  It was an offer Hawk gladly accepted.

Toshiro was left looking over reports at home.  Until he heard a voice where there should not be anyone.  Going into the room, he found one of his three pet monkeys outside it’s cage, though it crawled toward the cage guiltily as Toshiro walked in.  Seeing that Toshiro was only watching, the monkey paused and said clearly “Oh, you don’t mind me being out?  Sorry, I always try to be back before you notice.”

A moment of shock passed before Toshiro exclaimed “You can talk!”

“Yes, and very well.  I’ve been listening to everyone here.  No one ever thinks we can understand what you say.”  The monkey replied.  “And..um..on the subject.  I’ve noticed you have problems with picking the right words sometimes.  If you ever run into trouble, you can just come over and whisper your question, and I’ll be happy to help.” The monkey offered.  Toshiro was so pleased with this, he even convinced the monkey to teach him ‘monkey’.

Though when Toshiro went up to Mindra and made monkey sounds, it was nothing Mindra understood.  Taking Mindra and Mir back to his house, Toshiro introduced them to the monkey.  He was silent.  No magic.  After some questioning, Mindra finally admitted it had been a prank he was playing on his friend.  Even so, Toshiro gave the monkey to Mir as a gift.

Kaz found that some of the guards he had dismissed from the Thunderguards in his area had signed on with a Scorpion vassal merchant named Subtle.  And was invited to help Shinjo Nihao with a raid on a tea house at the edge of their territories. An invitation Kaz accepted.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While walking home from his patrol, Toshiro was approved by a worried Mindra with dire news.  There was a plot against Toshiro’s wife.  Mindra had overheard it while working, and convinced the man he heard refuse the offer that he should speak to Toshiro about the plot.  But it had to be Toshiro himself, with Mindra only.  And right away, since the man was leaving town.  Toshiro sent off his bodyguards to let people know where he was going, then followed Mindra to the teahouse.  A real dive as it turned out.  Opium and all manner of vice clearly on display once you got inside.  And despite his Thunderguard armor, Toshiro was allowed inside.  Going to meet with the man, Toshiro was almost there when the doors at the front and back were broken in, men in Thunderguard armor yelling “Everyone surrender, this is a raid!”  Looking around for Mindra, Toshiro found the Vanara had disappeared…


----------



## Black Omega

“So, you got my message?”  Toshiro bluffed, arms crossed as she looked to Nihao and Kaz calmly.

Shinjo Nihao looked over the criminals in the den then to Toshiro and Kaz “I’ll clean up here.  Kaz, I’m assuming you would prefer to take Toshiro back to headquarters to get his statement?”

Kaz was perfectly agreeable to this and Toshiro was taken back, relating the story of how Mindra came to him with news of that plot.  Then the two went quickly back to the Bansho Kishu estates to track down Mindra.  Just as well.  Toshiro had mentioned the monkey led him into a trap.  If Mindra had been in the city and met one of Toshiro’s loyal guards, the guard might have taken it upon himself to avenge his master’s honor.

Toshiro had believed the incident was a joke by Mindra, right up to the point where he confronted the Vanara and saw the complete shock in the monkey’s face.  It wasn’t Mindra who had set the trap.  But then…whom?  Someone trying to discredit Toshiro, certainly.  Rumors started to curculate about a tea house full of people who were massacred to protect Toshiro’s pursuit of dubious pleasures.  The exact details were not known, all the witnesses were dead.  But it must have been pretty bad for so many people to be killed.  On the plus side, Toshiro found himself treated with greater and greater deference by the commoners in his area, clearly they were afraid of his wrath.

Between that, the ambush on the way to the duel, and the shadowing of Mindra by thugs, the group decided it was time to get some answers.  Volar could not cast divination spells, it was a school he could not learn.  But Mindra and Mir certainly could.  Summoning the group to her grove on the Bansho Kishu estates, they worked on questions, then she cast a Commune.  The questions began with the ambush on the way to the duel.  Was it Stavros or anyone from Kuzo?  No.  Scorpions?  No.  The plot against Toshiro was confirmed as a Scorpion trick.  Perhaps the most surprising was that none of this was being done by the bandits of Kuzo.  The group knew they were hated by the Sons of Rodrigo.  But the answer to how to find who was attacking Mindra was to go to the Dead Rat.  And to find out who had been behind the ambush?

_Seek your old friend
The frightened rat
He lies to the north
Fleeing the cats_

This gave the group ideas.  But a sending to Nezu got no answer.  And a scrying was blocked.  Which wasn’t reassuring.  They knew Nezu had sent a letter saying he was leaving to find out what happened to his old village.  But nothing beyond that.  Basic searches in Unicorn lands revealed no news of Nezu.

Hawk was in favor of asking Shinjo Nihao over to dinner and asking some pointed questions.  But the group wasn’t ready to go that far.

In Ryoko Owari rumors were flying about Toshiro, the great hero of Bansho Kishu.  About how he had taught Verick how to win the duel against the Phoenix.  And Toshiro’s affair with Mir.  While Mir was amused over her side of the rumor,  Verick seethed.  But quietly.  He would prove himself.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Bansho Kishu estates soon had a surprising visitor.  Akodo Jusho stopped by to meet with Toshiro.  Despite the harshness of their previous meeting, this time Jusho brought words of encouragement.  “I’ve heard the rumors about you, Toshiro.  In 15 years as a Emerald Magistrate I’ve heard plenty of rumors.  When criminals and the Scorpion can’t defeat someone with swords, they do so with lies.  My advise is to stand firm.  This is the sort of challenge any honorable man faces at some time in their life.  Don’t let it eat at you or you might become the sort of man the rumors make you out to be.”  The Lion and the Crab weren’t friends, but for once there was some understanding between them.

Mindra was summoned to meet with Lord Jyaku.  He’s had word the Vanara had made contact with the Centaur Nation.  Since Jyaku vassal merchants were working on a deal to bring over a shipment of jade to Ryoko Owari, he was a little surprised and concerned with this.  As was Mindra, he had no idea what Vanara was doing this, but he didn’t think it was his tribe.

Volar wanted to deal with the people behind the ambush first, he strongly suspected the Red Wizards now.  But the attack on Mindra was closer to home.  And probably more easily dealt with than the plot against Toshiro.  So Bansho Kishu traveled to the Dead Rat to gather information.  There they were met by a broad shouldered man, his face covered in scars.  The man introduced himself as Otsuka the Butcher, the man in charge of food and drink at the Dead Rat.  After a brief meeting in which gold passed from Bansho Kishu to the Butcher it was revealed the Black Snake gang was responsible for the attack on Mindra.  They were one of the gangs in an area called the Crab Caves.  An area built by the Kaui engineers when the Crab Clan captured Ryoko Owari centuries before.  It was a twisting area of strongly built brick and stone buildings and narrow allies.  Easily defensable.

It was night by the time Bansho Kishu went into the area and found just how unpleasant this slum was.  Only 30 feet down the alley they were attacked by arrows from ahead and above.  Verick and Mir went up top to deal with the archers as Kaz charged forward, following the archers into a side room.  The door closed behind Kaz and he was immediately assaulted by five men, shirtless tos how off their tattoos, their only armor was forearm bracers, their weapons were fists and feet.  But they fought well.  Volar opened the door with a spell and Toshiro charged in to help his friend.  But the leader of the men immediately  slammed a fist between Toshiro’s eyes, stunning him, leaving him vulnerable to the following kicks and punches that left the burly crab reeling.  Mindra was simply standing back on watch.  His keen monkey eyes spotted someone peeking around the corner, watching the fight.  Acting quickly, he cast an Ancestral Vengeance, striking down the 13 year old boy who had been watching the fight.  The other gang members were killed relatively easily, but the man who had stunned Toshiro was able to escape, a swift leap grabbing the doorframe, then a kick off Toshiro’s body sending him swinging around the corner and out of the room where he expertly disappeared into the dark.

 Toshiro, Kaz and Mindra tried to chase but settled for kicking in the first door they came to.  From the bedroom to the side a burly man covered in tattoos came into view, pants hastily pulled on, two kama held before him as he growled “Who the hell are you?”  Behind him, a woman pulled up the covers on their futon, watching warily.

“We’re looking for Black Snakes.”  Toshiro said, his bloody katana held at ready.

The man shook his head and gestures with one kama “Down the alley, it curves to the left.  Watch for the triple snake markings on the walls.”

To the man’s surprise, the two samurai and the Vanara simply left.  Toshiro pausing only to prop up the door that had been kicked in.

Verick and Mir had met with the leader of the Tonpachi Arrows, another of the gangs, and found a guide to lead them to the Black Snakes.


----------



## Black Omega

It was not a long search.  Like most others in the Crab Caves, the Blacksnakes wore little armor, only forearm guards and didn’t bother with kimonos, instead showing off the vivid tattoos that covered most of their visible flesh.  The first battle was a trap.  The Black Snakes had heard the group was on their way and one gang member challenge the group, leading Kaz onto an ice slide that sent the Crab plunging down 30 feet onto spikes while the Black Snake simply ran up the wall and stood there as if it was level ground.

While Verick, Mir and Volar went up top, picking off the Black snakes up there.  A flight spell cast on Toshiro allowed him to get at the Black snakes on the wall, though he was set on fire by a viscous liquid that burned hotter and hotter with each passing second.   Mindra once again cast a spell on someone peeking around the corner, though this time it was a Hold Person.  The figure shook off the spell and then stepped into view, stalking toward Mindra with two kama held at ready.  Mindra and his panda bodyguard took the route of least resistance and slide down the ice slide.  Mindra caught himself in time before smashing into Kaz.  The panda didn’t.  Despite the silliness, the group managed a victory but not before Kaz was taken close to the point of death.  Hawk did manage an impressive jump that cut off the escape of the last few Black Snakes.

The single prisoner captured offered to lead them to the challenge square.  Though only after being doused in cold water and left to shiver in the snow for a few minutes.  Traveling on quickly to the challenge square, they found a crumbling, open area that had previously been an enclosed yard for drilling soldiers.  Torches flickered from the tops the remaining pillars and snow covered the ground in a pristine white sheet.

A shouted challenge from a single guard was met by Verick declaring the group was here to kill the Black Snakes.  Within minutes men and woman came running into view, all Black Snakes.  Little armor, many tattoos, most carrying nunchaku, though a few had long, weighted chains.  The leader was a thin man carrying two nunchaku.  Beside him a sinisterly silent girl in black sharkskin armor that covered every inch of skin except for her white painted face.  She carried a weighted chain.

The leader introduced himself as Black Snake and declared his intent.  To kill Toshiro.  He knew the Scorpion didn’t like Toshiro and felt they would reward him with membership in the clan if he gave them Toshiro’s head.  And again, Verick seethed as he was ignored.

The battle was a long, drawn out affair.  The Black Snakes vastly outnumbered Bansho Kishu, but many of them were simple thugs who fell after one of two strikes from a katana.  Toshiro was rocked by the chain wielded by the black armored girl, though, the dishonorable weapon striking to the core of his honorable soul.

Verick circled invisibly around to strike directly at the Black Snake, but was nearly killed when Mir’s Briar wall cut him off from the rest of the group, also allowing the black armored girl a spot where she could fight Hawk and Toshiro one at a time.  Safe behind the Brian Wall, Black Snake called out orders, directing a flanking attack that came close to killing Kaz once again.

But Bansho Kishu persevered, cutting down the thugs every chance they got.  Volar summoning up earth elementals to help Verick try to corner Black Snake, though the swiftly moving gang leader simply ran up a stone pillar to avoid the flanking move.  And when the tide of battle went to much toward Bansho Kishu, Black snake simply fled along with his lieutenants (the girl in black armor and two spell casters).  The girl with the chain ran up the wall by Volar, trying to get a last attack in on him.  Volar surrounded himself with an Otiluke’s Sphere.  The girl paused only long enough to glare at Toshiro and draw her thumb across her throat before giving a thumbs down.  Volar made silly faces back at her as she disappeared down a hatch on top of the building.

Bansho Kishu had won, but had failed to kill any of the important Black Snakes.  And as they healed up, on top of another building a large number of men with Ghost Dragon tattoos appeared.  The tallest of the men lifted his kana and shouted down to the square “I’m Daikubo of the Ghost Dragons!  Are you here to attack us as well, Bansho Kishu?”

There was a moment’s indecision before Toshiro spoke up “No, not you.”

“Then the attack was an individual action, that is all we needed to know.”  Daikubo replied and the Ghost Dragons turned to leave.  

Volar piped up, asking “What attack are you talking about?”

“The monkey attacked killed one of our people and attacked another with a spell.  We needed to know if we were dealing with all of Bansho Kishu, or simply him.”  And with that the Ghost Dragons were gone.

Mindra finally admitted to casting the spell on the Ghost Dragon, adding in defensively “What was I supposed to do, wait for him to attack?”

Bansho Kishu decided to teleport back to their estates and rest up, making preparations for their next attack on the Black Snakes.  Verick put out word that he’d pay gold for any Black Snake gang members killed, with a much larger bonus for the heads of Black Snake himself, as well as the two spell casters and the chain girl.

[GM Note – Thanks to Kill Bill, the girl with the chain will be forever known as Go Go.  It’s a bit of happy chance that I’d gotten the idea for the Black Snakes as well as their weapons of choice well before ever watching Kill Bill.  But I did steal the idea of mass mooks for the PC’s to kill from the movie.]

Mindra had his own concerns as well.  An air spirit was buzzing around him, trying to get his attention.  The spirit had a message from someone the group had fought in the past.  He wished a meeting with Mindra alone, in some safe place where they could talk.  He had information he thought the group would want.  Mindra said no, but left the door open for negotiations on the meeting.

The next day the group traveled back to the Crab Caves, refreshed and ready to fight.  Verick had to pay out a little gold; a few of the Tonpachi Arrows had caught Black Snakes the night before and were ready to collect the reward.  Their captive started them on the first building they found, guiding Verick, Hawk and Kaz to the rooms of Black Snakes.  Kaz and Hawk focused on killing the gang members but Verick killed everyone he found without mercy.  At the top floor they found two men, Iron Butterflies judging from the tattoos.  Both were spiked to the wall, disembowel, their rip cages ripped open and the hearts removed.  Also left was a warning  ‘This is what happens to those who hunt snakes.’

Before coming to the Crab Caves, it had been decided the group should stick together from now on in combat, at least long enough to get spells cast.  Even so, outside waited Toshiro along with Volar, Mindra and Mir.  The ambush could not have been unexpected.  Black Snakes suddenly coming into view, including the leader himself.  Mir and Mindra both closed in around Volar and as a result all were caught in the chain web cast by the sorceress of the Black Snakes.

Black Snake himself closed in on Toshiro, the twin nunchaku striking with devastating skill.  The only thing that saved Toshiro was Mindra ability to walk through obstacles like webs, and the fact the ambush was impromptu.  He had been so clear he intended to kill Toshiro, Black Snake had not planned to have do an ambush right away, he’d simply planned to watch at first, then strike at the right moment.  As Volar dispelled the web, Mindra and Mir healed Toshiro and the chance to kill the samurai passed.  And just that fast, the Black snakes melted away again into the twisting alleys of the Crab Caves.

Hawk took it upon himself to do some interrogating, placing a heavy hoof upon one of the Black Snake thugs and demanding information, in exchange for sparing the man’s life.  As the pain grew, the man finally revealed he knew where the Black Snake treasury had been moved.  Hawk thanked the man for the information, then put his full weight forward, crushing the man’s chest.

Much like Mindra’s little comment about attacking the Ghost Dragons; this was brushed quickly aside in favor of going after the Black Snakes.  Volar in particular was eager…a treasury meant gold.

Traveling to the building (and followed by members of the Ghost Dragon gang), the group charged inside.  Verick led the way, disabling traps as they went down the hall to the treasury.  As soon as the door opened, a gust of wind raked down the hallway, blinding Kaz and Toshiro.  Verick avoided easily and tumbled inside the room.  The Black Snake shugenja was there as was Black Snake himself.  Gogo was no where to be seen.  But in her place stood a imposing figure in immaculate black armor trimmed in jade green.  On the armor’s breast place was the kanji for ‘Poison’.

“I know you, Poison Sawada!”  Verick called out “”You should not have chosen to join this fight!”

“Our reputations precede us, Akodo Verick.  But my contract has nothing to do with you.”  Poison Sawada calmly replied.

The battle was cut off suddenly, though.  Volar had rushed forward and thrown up a wall between the Black Snakes and Bansho Kishu, giving time to cure Toshiro and Kaz’s blindness and for the group to reform.  When the group was ready, they broke through the wall; only to find the Black Snakes and Poison Sawada were gone…


----------



## Black Omega

Also no in evidence was the Black Snake treasury, much to Volar’s disappointment.  Just empty rooms, open boxes, and windows.  Black Snake and the others had escaped without a trace.

Departing the building, the ground found a pile of Ghost Dragon bodies, sliced up and battered, the gang members who had been following them, keeping an eye on Mindra.

There was no time to investigate, however.  A tough looking bald man was calling out the group, back in the Challenge Square.  And this time it was different, the ‘Black Snake Elite Guard’ was on hand.  The first people from the gang Bansho Kishu had fought who actually wore armor.  Apparently not very elite, however.  Their opening spell volley was a sleep spell and several of the Elite Guard fell in the snow while running into view.

The battle started easily enough, with several of the Elite Guard falling to the katanas of Kaz, Verick and Toshiro.  But then the tone of the battle changed.  After a spell took control of Kaz and sent him after Mir, the archers who had been firing one shot a round suddenly picked up the pace.  A second shugenja made her presence known with a fireball.  Volar used a spell to protect himself from the arrows, but Mindra was not so lucky, getting peppered by volley after volley.  At least one real fighter was mixed in with the ‘Elite Guard’ and he was left open shots at both Mir and Mindra in turn.  Mir was saved by a handy dispel magic that freed Kaz from the spells mental effect.

Even so, Bansho Kishu endured.  Verick tried to chase down the female shugenja, who simply vanished and reappeared on the top of a building.  Chasing her up there, she easily avoided him again but then the brash Lion saw a chance at the other spell caster.  Leaping off the building, he let his momentum carry him down onto the shugenja, his katana flashing once, slicing the spell caster perfectly in half.

The other spell caster turned to wind and disappeared quickly while the group finished off the rabble.  Not much of an elite guard at all.  But several people in the group had been hurt badly, Mindra coming close to death.  Most of the so called Elite Guard had no tattoos at all, causing Volar to speculate they were probably mercenaries.

Deciding to play it safe, the group retreated using teleport spells to take them back to the Bansho Kishu estate, rather than taking any chances by trying to walk through the Crab Caves.  Mindra’s Iron Monkey charm had been destroyed in the battle against the ‘Elite Guard’.  Verick had a meeting with a certain Scorpion lady he was fond of.  And the group wanted to meet with Agnar Glitterune to get some items identified.

Along the way, they ran into a procession.  A number of local men dressed in paper and paper mache armor colored to resemble the armor of the Crab Clan.  As they marched along, they were trading bits of armor for drinks, tobacco and kisses from lovely ladies.  Toshiro and Kaz fumed as they watched this, while a helpful Scorpion vassal merchant explained the story behind Liberation Day.  How the Crab Clan had conquered Ryoko Owari while the Scorpion were fighting the Lion.  And how their samurai had grown corrupt and soft in the City of Stories.

Volar cut off the story, he had little time for talk.  He needed to know what the items recovered from the Elite Guard were, and how much gold they might be worth to him.

Their friend the gnome looked over the items.  Sandals of Spider Climb, Ring of Protection, nothing too exotic.  While discussing what to do with the items, Mir heard the sound of someone on the roof.  The Gnome quickly ducked into a hidden room.  Keen survival instincts had kept Glitterune alive for years now.  Mir sent her familiar out for a look, but it was quickly shot with a couple of arrows.  There was time to get a glimpse of figures on the rooftop before a vial was swung down into the door, the front of the building erupting into flames.

Mir ran outside the put out the fire while Volar followed and Toshiro, Kaz and Mindra went out the back.  Finding themselves in a silence field, Toshiro was struck by a painful weapon he had met before.  Go Go’s dishonorable chain.  Toshiro saw the leather armored girl on the roof and fled along the side of the building after gesturing for the others to follow.  They didn’t, Kaz climbing up after Go Go to attack her while Mindra waited in the alley.  Volar cast a stinking cloud over the rooftop and Mindra waited just below it, feeling along the rooftop for Kaz’s leg.  Not much use, since Kaz was following Go Go up the roof.  And losing the battle slowly.  Her trip attacks slowing him down for the other savagely dishonorable strikes.   When Kaz succumbed to the Stinking Cloud, a final strike sent him falling off the roof to land with a sickening thud by Mindra, who was finally able to heal the Crab.  But only a little, the area of silence stifling his more potent spells.  Kaz and Mindra both ran inside to escape Go Go while a stone wall outside from Poison Sawada cut Toshiro off from the others.  Black Snake himself jumped over to the other side of the wall to challenge Toshiro.  Only to find the fierce Crab was…gone.  No where to be seen.

In fact, as peasants stared on, Toshiro had run inside a ceramics shop and was hiding in the corner, using his family katana to try and pry open a spot behind Volar so he could ask for help.  Volar didn’t even say a word to Toshiro, but he did use a Passwall spell to open up a spot for Toshiro to come out.  Toshiro’s recently awakened katana had quite a lot to say, however.  The katana of honor and truth was not at all pleased about being used as a implement of woodworking and made sure Toshiro knew it.

Black Snake was forced to chase down Toshiro, jumping back over the stone wall to finally confront the Crab samurai.  Even then, Toshiro held back, forcing Black Snake to attack first.  To Toshiro’s disappointment, Black Snake jumped in with lightning speed, getting one single attack off, then backing away out of reach.  

Trying to neutralize the enemy spell casters, Mir sent her familiar out with ‘Curse of the Brute’ trying to catch the Black Snake shugenja.  Failing that, the thrush went after Poison Sawada, who was otherwise standing in place, arms crossed, as unmoving as a statue as he watched the battle.  The attack failed to effect him, and a moment later he had summoned a earth elemental to pound the bird.  The thrush would have died if not for Volar and Mir both casting spells to dismiss the elemental.

[GM Note:  Another close call for the familiar, one where I really did expect the thrush to die. I won’t be at all surprised if the thrush dies before the campaign finishes.  I wonder if raise dead works on a familiar?  It should, I suppose.  But the loss of Con for a 1HD creature would only affect the Fort save since it’s based on the Master’s base saves and it’s own fort.  It’s hit points would be unaffected it seems like.]

Toshiro finally attacked, supported by Kaz and Verick.  Volar alertly cast a spell to teleport Toshiro and himself away from the battle, 40 feet away.  Mindra healed up Toshiro again and he joined the battle one more time.  When Black Snake called for healing, Poison Sawada healed him up, from a distance.  Then announced his contract at an end.  With a flourish, Sawada drew his arms over his chest and simply disappeared into the ground.

The last of the battle was brief and to the point.  Black Snake tried to fight then flee, but the fighters of Bansho Kishu were too fast for him.  Corner, Black Snake fought to the finish.  But it ended inevitably, with his bloody death, by Verick’s hand.

Go Go had not appeared again, except for a brief moment, her firebombs turning the back of the gnome’s building into an inferno.  Poison Sawada was gone as well.  All that was left was dead bodies, fire and perhaps an end to this feud.


----------



## Black Omega

Woohoo!  And now, I've finally caught the story hour up with the game.  Which means no more fast forwarding and a little more detail since it's all fresher in my mind.


----------



## The Axe

Much happiness!!

I'm a long-time reader and fan but have been unable to post recently due to some stupidity (on my part) in changing stuff on an old account (Axeboy).

I was saddened by the hiatus, but unable to comment; the summary format has been good to get caught up, but I look forward to hearing some crunchy details!

Thanks, Black Omega (and crew), and keep up the good work!


----------



## Black Omega

The Axe said:
			
		

> Much happiness!!
> 
> I'm a long-time reader and fan but have been unable to post recently due to some stupidity (on my part) in changing stuff on an old account (Axeboy).
> 
> I was saddened by the hiatus, but unable to comment; the summary format has been good to get caught up, but I look forward to hearing some crunchy details!
> 
> Thanks, Black Omega (and crew), and keep up the good work!



Thanks for the comments.  It was a good game last night.  the group has a little chance to rest after the Black Snakes and now they must get ready for their next big challenge.  Update will be posted in minutes for last night's game.


----------



## Black Omega

In the aftermath of the battle the firemen were finally allowed in to fight the fire raging over the back of Agnar Glitterune’s House of Foreign Mysteries.  In his usual fashion, Volar openly looted the bodies while Mindra and Mir healed up the fighters.  It had been a tough fight but as far as the group was concerned the war was over.  Ok, not quite.  They still felt the need to get Go Go,  even more now that she had set a building on fire in Ryoko Owari.  Just one more law the girl had broken.

And the group still had a few things to do.  Mindra bought a new Iron Monkey statue to use as a focus for his Substitution spell.  Kaz checked in with his Thunderguards and found the trouble in the area was growing.  More violence, several bribe attempts reported.  And who knows if there were some never reported…and to add to it all, the local Scorpion merchant wished to meet with him to complain about how his Thunderguards were treating the merchant’s men.

And there was another person eager to meet Bansho Kishu.  Ide Masaaki, their old friend from Mimura.  He had compliments for the group on their recent war with the Black Snakes, but really he was there to see Mir.  A conversation in private.  Mir agreed but when Masaaki snapped his fingers and his servants put up the silk ‘walls’ used by many in Ryoko Owari for such meetings, Mir immediately backed out.  Bansho Kishu was feeling very paranoid about now and while Mir danced around insulting Masaaki, she was clear she wasn’t going to meet with him there.  Masaaki’s smile turned thinner but he remained polite.  He understood their fear, of course.  Though was disappointed in their lack of trust for him.  And with that, he bid them a good day.

The group returned to their homes to rest and then the next day they traveled to the Crab Caves for one last visit.  A meeting with the Ghost Dragons.  And some time spent working out the details of a agreement.  Verick was blunt in asking what grievance the Ghost Dragons felt they had with Bansho Kishu.  Daikubo, the leader of the Ghost Dragons, mentioned Mindra’s attack on the Ghost Dragon who was watching, as well as the child killed by the monkey in the first battle.  Mindra was unrepentant.  He felt threatened and had acted.  He didn’t feel he had anything to be sorry over.

Volar grimaced more than once during the conversation.  He wasn’t quite sure why people wanted to bother dealing with criminals like this.  When Daikubo mentioned money on exchange for letting the grudge go, Volar could barely restrain his comments.  Mir agreed, a token sum of 50 koku paid over.  And an additional 50 paid for the child as well, with Daikubo promising “If the parents do not agree to let it go, we’ll toss them out of the Ghost Dragons.  We have no use for someone who puts their personal interest above the gang.”  He even offered, for an additional 150 koku, to kill the parents, if they did not agree, but the group did not wish to go that far.

The money was paid by Hawk.  Daikubo accepted the money easily enough but then looked to  Bansho Kishu to confirm that this was indeed the payment from them.  With the deal confirmed, the group’s business in the Crab Caves was done.  Word was out the Black Snakes were dead down to the last man.  The war over their turf was ready to start.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back to their normal routine, Verick found himself assigned to write a briefing on the potential threat of the groups he had encountered at the edge of the empire.  Volodni, Spiders, and any others he cared to comment upon.  It was a task the young Lion threw himself into single-mindedly, getting the report finished in record time.

[GM Note:  Though I hadn’t asked for it, the player did write up a actual report during the game to turn in.  I might post that later.]

Kaz met with Lord Shinjo Jyaku to set a few things up.  He was bringing in some people he knew from Bugaisha to use as ‘undercover’ in his area to try and track down the real dealers in opium.  He also let Lord Jyaku know about the trouble with the Scorpion merchant.  No specifics, just a heads up he was investigating and expected political trouble if it went too well.  Lord Jyaku agreed with the assessment and told Kaz to act as he would with any normal criminal.

Mir received a gift, a golden hairpiece that mimicked rain clouds.  And a simple note from Kaz expressing his remorse for attacking her, even though he was under a spell.  The note clearly was note written by Kaz, nor the gift selected by him.  But the gift was accepted in the spirit it was offered.  Kaz was almost more comfortable getting help from their little old lady in matters like this.

Hawk made sure to get letters of introduction sent around to the Scorpion merchant to help him open relations with the Centaur Nation.

The group attended a preview of an upcoming play to be shown during the theater season in Ryoko Owari.  Written by Emerald Magistrate Bayushi Sakura, the play was a historical piece about the Battle of White Stag, an event from far in the Empire’s past when Hantei VI was killed in a treacherous attack by gaijin traders.  The play contained all the usual characters.  A noble Emperor.  Honorable and Fierce Lions.  A somewhat hapless Crab samurai pawn.  And dishonorable Gaijin, who are inevitably wiped out after their treachery is revealed.

About midway through the kabuki play Toshiro leaned over to Mir and asked, “So, should we be insulted here?”

Mir watched the play a few more seconds then admitted “I’m really not sure yet.”

Despite this, the group had some very polite praise for Bayushi Sakura, especially Verick.  Clad in the emerald green of a magistrate and her usual white mask that showed a rather lovely face of a young woman, Sakura was quite friendly with the group and never once openly suggested there was any connection between her play and Bansho Kishu.

Mir found herself in the awkward position of trying to emphasis that like the Moto, many in Bansho Kishu were from outside the empire but could be trusted.  A position the Ide were taking as well.  The Unicorn are Rokugani, and so of course, they agree completely that such a treacherous attack had to be annihilated.

There was also more in depth analysis that wondered if this was a further sign of a growing Lion-Scorpion alliance, as well as more pretentious discussions on the true meaning of the play from an artistic sense.  It had been well written and superbly acted, so was certain to be popular in the upcoming theater season.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Toshiro had slowly noticed things were changing in his area.  The commoners, who had been so eager to stay on his good side, were even more servile about it now.  But the samurai as well were more stiffly polite and less friendly toward him.  In some fashion, Toshiro didn’t mind this.  He felt he was finally getting more respect and so perhaps the Scorpion had done him a favor.

What sort of favor was unclear.  The rumor was that Toshiro was a coward who let his lackeys do the killing for him while he fled from a direct battle with Black Snake.  The rumor of Toshiro and Mir had also grown, to the point where Toshiro was even confronted by O-Hisa, her hammer in hand.  She had heard the rumors.  More to the point, a friend of her’s said she had seen an amorous encounter between Toshiro and Mir.  O-Hisa put it bluntly “You can’t lie for $#!^, so I’m asking you directly.  What’s going on between you and Mir?”

Toshiro was perfectly honest and it was true.  He really could not lie convincingly.  O-Hisa believed Toshiro’s denials that there was anything other than friendship and the fact that Mir was useful because she was a courtier and could speak much better than he could.  For the moment, peace was restored.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir experimented with her circle dance, first in Ryoko Owari then at the grove in  Bugaisha, and was able to determine that Nezu was someplace to the north of the City of Lies and to the east of Bugaisha.  No place close by they could easily get to.

Mir was also visited at the grove by her old friend, Yoenki.  She was in the area to work on a few things and wanted to stop by and chat again like old times.  Mir was guardedly pleased to see the eerily cheerful young lady, and did hope things had not gone to badly for her since the defeat at Kuzo.

“Oh, no.”  Yoenki cheerfully commented “We later won a great victory.  Oh, speaking of battles.  I understand you are having some trouble with the Moto.  Simply terrible.  I’ve been thinking about things to do to them.  I won’t give the details, it’s best if you do not know.  I promise it’ll be memorable. It might even get you in good with the Moto.”

Mir wasn’t quite so sure about that and put all her diplomatic persuasiveness into turning whatever plot Yoenki had toward the Ide.  It wasn’t easy but then Yoenki seemed to get positively enthusiastic over the things she could to the courtiers of the Unicorn.  As always, their meeting ended with well wishes and a promise to meet again soon.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hawk had been busy over the previous days as well.  He could not buy land in the Ryoko Owari area, but a place could be provided for him to set up a sort of ‘embassy’.  Hawk finally convinced Mindra to teleport him back home so he could get a little help for the embassy from his own people.  Mindra and Hawk teleported in, only to find themselves immediately surrounded by guards.  Though the guards relaxed when they saw it was a Vanara and a centaur, they held the two there until the Captain of the Guard could be summoned.  The Captain of the Guard turned out to be Lord Lionheart “As brave as a lion and twice as strong!”  he boasted.

The new security was his idea.  The king was very sick and shut away from the others.  By his own orders, no one was to see him.  Hawk was liking the sound of this less and less.  He didn’t know Lionheart and wasn’t sure how this arrogant jerk had gotten to be the Captain of the Guard so fast.

Mindra was more interested to find that indeed there was another Vanara present.  Many in fact, though most were what Lionheart called ‘Warrior Vanara’, something Mindra had never heard of.  Mindra quietly requested to see the other Vanara and was taken to their house.  The door was guarded by a nine foot tall gorilla looking creature he snarled loudly “Who are you?”

[GM Note:  This was fun.  Describing everything quite calmly and quietly, then when the gorilla spoke it was a loud snarl that made Mindra’s player jump.  It’s a lot of fun catching the players off guard.]

Mindra was so taken aback he didn’t answer right away, but  finally he managed to convince the gorilla to take him to the master of the house.  Misura.  A black furred Vanara with a white face and only half a tail.  It took a moment for Mindra to remember him, but Misura remembered Mindra –very- well indeed.  The Naga attacking him.  The chase.

It wasn’t long before Mindra feared the Vanara was totally insane.  From the way he went from talking about having Mindra’s arms ripped off to prevent him casting spells, then calling Mindra his friend and suggesting they both teleport to Ryoko Owari so he could see the great city.

“Do they let you carry weapons around in Ryoko Owari, or do you have to be unarmed?”  Misura asked.

“Unarmed.”  Mindra replied.

Misura’s eyes lit up “And they think if you don’t carry a weapon you are unarmed?  I’m going to LOVE this city.”  He rumbled happily.

Even so, Mindra kept digging himself in deeper.  Barely remembering the Vanara he had set up with the Naga.  Then simply saying it was a mistake, without any sign he felt bad about it.  He finally said he could teleport Misura back with him to Ryoko Owari, all the while planning to only teleport Hawk and himself back.  But obviously they could not go back right away, so Mindra accepted the offer of a room to sleep in, and was given a ‘Warrior Vanara’ to act as his bodyguard.  Certainly the room was very secure.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hawk spent some time with Lord Lionheart, who...had some bad news for Hawk about his parents.  Sicked with the same wasting illness that had struck the king.   “But it’s ok, I’ll look after you.  Just call me your uncle Lionheart!”  he said.

There was much drinking, an arm wrestling contest that Lionheart won but Hawk acquitted himself well, and as Lionheart put it “Being in the company of humans so long, you must miss females you can spend some time with, if you know what I’m saying.  Grrow!”  

As friendly as Lionheart was, Hawk wasn’t trusting him a bit.  To much had changed in the time he was gone.  When he had the chance he looked up a royal adviser from before.  There had been an attack on the Centaur Nation by the Shadowlands.  Zombies and other undead.   Lionheart had brought warning of the attack, as well as his allies, Misura and the warrior Vanara.  Lionheart was then in the middle of the fight to defeat the Shadowlands.  The advisor admitted Lionheart was an arrogant buffoon at times, but also a very powerful warrior.  In this battle, the Captain of the Guard was found ripped into pieces, no doubt by zombies.

Hawk suggested the King might have been struck down by ‘taint’ but could possibly be healed by the right healing from a Rokugani shugenja.  The adviser wasn’t so sure but did comment there was Rokugani human staying as a guest of the palace.  That got Hawk’s attention and he immediately asked to meet this human.

[GM Note:  A generally fun scene that took the players off guard.  A few are wondering if Mindra and Hawk will ever make it back to Ryoko Owari.  For Lionheart I was channeling Lord Flashheart from the Blackadder series.  Misura was a little Jack Palance and a little General Thade from the Planet of the Apes remake, with frequent baring of teeth to get the feral effect.]


----------



## Black Omega

And a listing of NPC's to help the new comers keep score.

*Dramatis Personae*

_We don't need no social graces
We don't need no fine silk clothes
No darkest magic in the Crab lands
Demons leave those Crabs alone
Hey!  Demons! Leave those Crabs alone!
All in all you're just another Crab on the Wall_

*Bansho Kishu*
Hiruma Toshiro (Sam 13)– Crab Samurai in the service of Lord Shinjo Jyaku, Officer of the Thunderguard, married to Shinjo O-Hisa
_“You know, being feared and hated is kinda nice.”_​Mindra (Sha 14)– Monkey Shaman helping Toshiro, Humble Carpenter
_“Hey, I felt threatened!_​Mir (Cleric 3/Bard 2/Mystic 8)– Bard/Cleric of Silvanus/Vassal of Lord Shinjo Jyaku 
_“In the name of the Oak Father, be turned!  Be Turned!!  Go away, dammit!”_​Toritaka Kazuyuki (Sam 12)– Crab Samurai, Honest officer in the Thunderguard
_"Look kid, fight when you have to.  Don't start the fights."_​Verick (Rog 4/Ftr 4/Sam 5)– Lion Samurai, Akodo Diplomat, half foreign, in -way- too deep with the Scorpion.
_“Actually, I thought her play condemning the dangers of foreigners was excellent.”_​Volar (Wiz 14)– Elven Wizard with a fondness for rats
_“-Why- are we talking to them?"_​Hawk (Centaur 5/Ranger 6) - Representative of the great Centaur Nation, still has some growing to do

*Unicorn*
Shinjo Jyaku – Lord of the Heigen Yuki, Governor of Ryoko Owari, honorable samurai of a despised family.
Shinjo O-Hisa – Girl with a big hammer, daughter of Lord Jyaku and wife of Hiruma Toshiro.
_“Hard for a Scorpion to lie with his head mashed between his shoulder blades.”_
Shinjo Yuji – Assistant of Lord Jyaku, left in charge of   Bugaisha.
Shinjo Toru – New officer in Ryoko Owari’s Thunderguard, friendly with the group.
Shinjo Nihao – Officer in the Thunderguard, the ‘Bad Cop’.
Ide Tadaji – Family Daimyo, Lord of the Ide
_“I knew you’d like that lesson in Unicorn history, since you are a Crab.”_
Ide Masaaki – Diplomat, the velvet glove for someone else’s steel fist
Moto Chagatai – Unicorn Clan Champion, Ally of Akodo Kaneka
Moto Subatai – Gunso of the Moto White Guard, Unicorn Barbarian
Moto Kiyomasu – Gunso of the Moto White Guard in the Bugaisha area
Utaku Manami – Unicorn entrant in the Topaz Championship

*Lion*
Akodo Setei – Master Sensei of the Akodo, semi-retired.
Akodo Jusho – Lord of the Akodo Estates, Ryoko Owari.  
Matsu Shorisuro – Lion entrant in the Topaz Championship, owes Verick
Ikoma Ichiro – Lion Samurai, Imperial Magistrate and historian

*Crab*
Hiruma Tetsuo – Toshiro’s dad, old rival of Lord Jyaku
Hiruma Fujizaka – Crab clan entrant into the Topaz Championship
Hida Toshiaki - Samurai with a lust for life

*Crane*
Doji Shiima - Samurai with a taste for gossip and a good game of Go
Daidoji Suwa – Crane clan entrant in the Topaz Championship
Yasuki Hachi – Daimyo of the Yasuki family and Emerald Champion

*Scorpion*
Bayushi Kaukatsu – Imperial Chancellor, currently residing in Ryoko Owari
Bayushi Ogura – Shugenja, son of Kaukatsu, devious
Bayushi Sakura - Scorpion, Emerald Magistrate, Topaz Champion


*Others*
Toturi Sitha – Monkey Clan entrant in the Topaz Championship, practical joker and monkey spirit.
Nezu – Former peasant, trouble magnet, former bandit leader
Isawa Oroko – Phoenix Entrant in the Topaz Championship
Itoshi – Ryoko Owari Torturer
Whisper – Crane clan vassal merchant, devious
Stavros – Half Orc Bandit Leader, Son of Rodrigo, Wizard
Grond – Human appearing bandit, Son of Rodrigo, Monk
Viktor – Half Orc-Half Elf Bandit Leader, Son of Rodrigo, Warrior
Taka – Slippery archer with a double sword, leader of Guren-tai 
Misura – Vanara with an axe to grind
Black Lotus – AKA Go Go, Former Black Snake psycho, disappeared
Lord Lionheart – Captain of the Guard of the Centaur Nation, very loud
The Lord of the Barren Lands – Lich, whereabouts unknown
Poison Sawada - Powerful spellcaster, mercenary
Yoenki – Bloodspeaker championing chaos.
_“Don’t worry, I promise what I do will be…memorable.”_


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*

Things are getting complicated again. We resolved the problem of people attacking Mindra for now at least. The Blacksnakes are defeated to the point of making it not worth while tracking down the remainders. Black Lotus is dangerous but has both a price on her head and the Thundergaurd after her too. If she plans on living she will be deep underground or somewhere out of town. Now we just have: Scorpions undermining Toshiro, Red Wizards plotting our assaination, Verick acting strangely, and now Verick's girlfriend writing plays that attempt to discredit me, Volar, and Mindra.

The Scorpions, including Verick's girlfriend, may be our next major push. The Red Wizard problem is a long term problem with Nezu our key to it so far away and incomunicado. I have put some effort into putting some positive spin in Toshiro's neighborhood but it doesn't seem to be doing any good. More importantly someone is now disguing themselves to foster this impression. Kaz's gift may be the key to putting down the rumors of Toshiro and myself. His inability to do stuff like this himself required him to get some help so this information should be out thier. With soome reciprocation on my part and dragging him to a few public events it might seem at least that I have moved on. 

As for the play it is not to difficult to work with. While I don't like the Ide they are doing the hard work for me because they have to defend the Moto who are foreigners but completely trusted by the empire both officially and by decree of Lady Shinjo herself who put them in charge of Unicorn Clan. Having sworn an oath to the Shinjo myself I am now in the same general position as the Moto, and to insult my position publicly would be tanamount to claiming the Moto are untrustworthy. And I would hate to see the result of anyone chalenging the Moto. Volar and Mindra however are going to have a slightly more difficult time, but we each make our own beds. 

As for my meeting with Yoenki, well I have my reasons. So far she has not acted against me and has been quite civilized. I know who she is involved with but that realy is not my problem, there are others who are tasked with fighting the bloodspeakers. I am not strong enough or prepared to take on the bloodspeakers and turning on her would only make more enimies for me without any real benefits. As long as we remain friendly I have an inside connection to the bloodspeakers should I ever need it in the future either to use against them or for my own purposes. Knowing their reputation however it is probably best that I keep this from everyone else though and keep my reputation cleen so I have a better chance at spreading the word of the Oak Father. Now this time around when I learned that the bloodspeakers were plotting against the Moto I saw an opportunity to make use of this connection. The bloodspeakers are going to act against all parts of the Empire no matter what I do, so why not take this opportunity to direct this action (which will occur anyways) to those who most desrve it. Right now that is the Ide. When someone acts against me it goes on my list and I may act on it soon or long after the fact when they arn't expecting it and I can remain above suspision. The Ide brought this on themselves with the head of thier family acting against us and the kidnapping of me and plans to sell me into slavery by another Ide noble. The Ide will pay eventually for this and now I have my first chance to get some of this revenge. 

Now once Mindra and Hawk get back we can start making our plans about what to do next.


----------



## Black Omega

Mindra was guided to his specially prepared room.  Just short of it, Misura stopped him to emphasis “We’re all together in this right?”  his eyes so bright and intense.  That feral growling growing more pronounced as he spoke “Give me your word, Vanara to Vanara.  Tommorrow you’ll teleport me to your city.”

“Of course, I swear it.”  Mindra replied.

“Excellent.”  Misura growled, “I’m sure you’ll find the room to your liking.”

Mindra entered the room but he knew instantly something was wrong.  He could not see any spirits.  None at all.  No tainted, friendly, hostile spirits.  This was something he’d never encountered before.  He puzzled over it for several seconds, until he heard the door close behind him, the locks efficiently slamming into place.  The room was obviously built for a Vanara, places to climb and swing and even a lost for sleeping.  But a fast test revealed Mindra’s magic was not working at all.

Mindra started calling out for Misura and pounding on the door until the feral Vanara returned.  A small section of the wooden door slid aside, just enough to show Misura’s eyes, the Vanara obviously hanging from the ceiling by his feet, swaying.

“I can’t take you back to my city if I can’t pray to the spirits for my spells.  I can’t do that in here.”  Mindra explained.

Misura’s eyes squinted then the Vanara gave a short laugh “Oh, that’s true!  How foolish of me.  I suppose, since you can’t do it, Hawk will need another Vanara to take him back.  Don’t worry, I’ll help your friend out.”

Just as the place slide closed on the door Mindra could hear Misura’s chortling “Vanara to Vanara, can’t believe he fell for that.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While Mindra was spending an unpleasant day in the Centaur Nation, Toshiro was swaggering around and enjoying the reaction his reputation was giving.  Many samurai were rigidly polite with him.  Most commoners scurried to do whatever he wanted. And today while on patrol he was stopped by a scruffy ronin.  The master less samurai walked right up, bowing deeply “Lord Toshiro.  I’ve heard many things about you.  It would be a pleasure to serve with your Thunderguards.  As a token of my sincere loyalty, I’ve brought you this.”

The box contained the head of a local merchant.  “I overheard him saying you ran into his shop and hid there during the battle with the Black Snakes.  Obviously a commoner telling such lies doesn’t deserve life.  I swear to always be this attentive to your honor, Lord Toshiro.”

Toshiro considered it a moment.  But then nodded “Very well.  I accept you into my service.  We’ll go back to Thunderguard headquarters and get you set up.  What’s your name?”

The ronin’s name was Kuma.  Toshiro resolved to keep the ronin close.  He was a little suspicious.  But not half so suspicious as some of the other members of Bansho Kishu when they heard about it.  They knew the merchant was probably foolish, but had also been telling the truth.  It was at this point Mir gave up on her charm offensive to try and win the merchant’s of Toshiro’s area back over to him.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick was also having a good day.  His report had been well received.  And during a break in training, his master said he had good news.

“You understand, it’s been a difficult year for the Lion.  We have few allies.  Many enemies.  And we find ourselves on the same side as the Scorpion Clan when it comes to Akodo Kaneka.  During a conversation with Bayushi Kaukatsu, your name came up.  You’ve been making something of a reputation for yourself.  And as you know, with your father dead it falls to me, your sensei, to negotiate for your wedding.”  Akodo Setei said, his emotions carefully hidden.

This news was a little worrisome.  Not as much as it would previously, Verick had been growing very close to Bayushi Sakura.  But Setei was being very serious and that usually meant trouble.

“So, it was decided to begin negotiations with the Scorpion Clan.  The lady it was suggested you would marry is Shosuro Yasuko.  A very devious and cunning courtier, I’m told, with quite a reputation.”  Setei-sensei didn’t elaborate on the reputation, simply going on “It’ll be a while before this is resolved.  Negotiations like this always take months to finish.  It’s our hope you will have a chance to meet your fiancé before the wedding.”

Verick had always known he was going to be involved in an arranged marriage at some point.  But he had hoped not quite so soon.  Nor to a Scorpion he had never met.  He might have welcomed the news if it involved Sakura.  But now he was just worried.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kaz was out on patrol, he had a few things to check in on.  He had been developing his plan to bring in tough friends from Bugaisha to infiltrate the local criminal element.  Coming up on one of his favorite sake houses, he was distracted by an older merchant calling out “Kaz-sama!  If you have a moment, your new set of sake cups is ready!”  

He didn’t have any such thing on order, but as he went over to check out the items the merchant whispered “I saw several rough looking men go into the alley by the sake house.  Maybe it’s a criminal deal.  Maybe it’s an ambush.  I figured you would want to know.”

Kaz thanked the merchant then walked on up to the area where the ronin had gone.  They charged out from the alley, the ambush sprung.  And was over in seconds.  Kaz’s katana flashed out with lethal effect and some impressive slashes quickly dealt with the charging ronin, save for one Kaz saved for interrogation.

Kaz also made a point to secretly drop a thank you note to the shopkeeper.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meanwhile, at the estate, Volar had received a letter.

_Volar-san,

If you would care to do a little business, we are interested in meeting for a discussion.  We need someone to travel to Bugaisha, secretly.  Meet with someone, then leave.  All you’d have to do is drop him off at some safe spot.  Wait an hour, then bring him back to here.  We would pay a 1,000 koku for the trip.  Let us know if you are interested.

							Otsuka the Butcher
							Head Chef of the Dead Rat_

Instantly, Volar was paranoid.  His natural state of late.  It was probably a trap to catch him.  And why were they approaching him?  Why did they think he could do this?  Why did they think he –would- do this?  This merited more investigation.  Volar’s reply was to the point.  10,000 koku, no less.  The swift replay was an attempt to bargain it to 8,000.  But Volar would have none of it.  He demanded 10,000.  And they agreed.  Now he was –really- paranoid.  He’d hoped to price himself out of their reach.  And they had agreed.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir went to visit the Ide.  Specifically Ide Masaaki, the one she had snubbed earlier.  To make sure there was no question of her not trusting him, she went to his house.  Mir made an effort to explain the troubles the group had been through at the time of his attempt to speak to her, all the attacks they had been under.  Masaaki smoothly understood.  Bansho Kishu had been through many fights.  And if there was an attack at that moment, Mir would not have felt capable of protecting him.  He could accept this.

In fact, Ide Masaaki had an offer.  The Ide had been keeping an eye on Mir.  She was showing great promise as a diplomat.  Perhaps she should consider how much more promising her prospects would be if she swore to the Ide rather than the Shinjo.  Mir wasn’t terribly flattered by this offer.  She already served the Shinjo, after all.  And had just arranged an attack on the Ide.

Masaaki went on, explaining that the tie with the Shinjo was no trouble.  He knew Lord Jyaku was very fond of Mir, he had been consulted before this offer was decided upon.  He obviously wishes the best for Mir and it would surely be a step up for Mir to leave a family dishonored long ago, reviled throughout the empire, and swear to a family universally respected.  Mir agreed she would think about it.  But secretly she had no intention at all of accepting.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back in the centaur lands, Hawk was consulting with a family Advisor, who did not have happy news.  Lord Lionheart was very popular in the Centauir Nation and considered a great hero.  The two humans, one who was Rokugani and female, the other of whom was male, were staying in the main fort of the Centaur as royal guests, so the advisor asked that Hawk be polite.

In fact, the young Unicorn was easy to be polite to, she was eerily cheerful.  The human man was no where to be seen and Hawk quickly forgot about him.  The young lady, named Iuchi Yoenki, agreed the King could be tainted but claimed she had no familiarity with such things.  She suggested Hawk try to bring an Iuchi shugenja more familiar with taint.  She also strongly recommended no Scorpion Shugenja.  After all, they are so suspicious, you just can’t trust them. 

In fact, Hawk had almost instantly decided he could not trust the young Unicorn shugenja, a fact he later revealed to the advisor.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While Hawk was busy ‘socializing’ Mindra was busy as well.  His magic was not working.  But he still had a couple of smoke bombs left over from long ago.  And he could still communicate with his ancestral spirits, after a fashion.  Not like he usually could.  But enough to pass a message along to Verick warning him that Mindra was trapped in an area where he could not cast magic and the other Vanara that teleports Hawk back is not going to be him.

The group prepared for the return of the monkey and centaur.  They consulted with Lord Jyaku, set up guards over the open squares of the city.  Volar even send off a sending to Hawk to suggest the centaur have the Vanara take them back to a safe area at the Bansho Kishu estates.  The response from Hawk was 

“Damn it!  We just arrived in the Plum Orchard Square.  Get over here fast!”  Fast indeed, though Hawk had asked the fake Mindra to wait, the monkey immediately teleported away again and returned with the two Centaur guards Lionheart had insisted Hawk would need.  Added on to the two centaur servants Hawk had wanted for his Centaur ‘embassy’ he was trying to set up that were brought over on the first jump. 

The presense of all those centaurs in the square had instantly triggered screams and yells from the commoners around, many running off to summon the Thunderguards.  Others simply running away.  Bansho Kishu teleported into this confusion and in an instant Volar cast a Web over the fake Mindra and the two centaur guards.  Then just to make sure it was a fake Mindra, Volar also called out “Sorry, we were warned you might not be the real Mindra.  Can you show us the Lion dance?”

Of course, the real Mindra would not do the Lion Dance.  And if this was the real Mindra under a domination that might even be enough to allow him to escape.  Sadly, with the Web in the way, they could not see Mindra.  But from inside they heard “I’ll show you the Lion Dance!”  And then in a sing song voice “Have you ever seen a monkey dance/Have you ever seen him caper and prance.”.

Bansho Kishu  as group just stared for a moment before someone said “Ok, that’s NOT Mindra…”

Even so, the Vanara escaped the Web easily and tried to escape.  The two centaur guards in the web were freed by Hawk.  Angry as the guards were, Hawk ordered them to stand down and reluctantly they did.  They were clearly spoiling for a fight though.

The battle against the fake Mindra was more of a chase.  An attempt at summoning a Dire Ape was Dismissed.  Mir then Volar fixed the monkey with dimensional anchors while he tried to dispel his way free.  Tough as the monkey was, there was simply to much magic holding him in place and he was no match for Kaz, Toshiro and Verick.  The monkey was savagely cut down in the street.

As the Vanara lay there dead, one of the people watching said in surprise “They killed Mindra...”


----------



## Black Omega

Mir immediately went to work letting people know the dead Vanara was not really Mindra.  But the chaos of the situation simply grew.  Thunderguards charged onto the scene, katanas out and ready, surrounding the Centaurs.  The two towering Centaur guards were ready to draw their swords and charge, but Hawk quickly got in the way and convinced them to stand down again, but they were clearly spoiling for a fight.

Mir’s test of the Vanara’s corpse revealed it was tainted.   One of the few things that would prevent Volar from looting it.  A little surprisingly, however, the centaur guards also showed up as tainted.  Which might partially explain their extremely short tempers.  The Centaurs were escorted under escort to the Temple complex and shut away individually in rooms to be tested and observed.  Though there was little hope.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back in the Centaur Nation, one of the Warrior Vanara had a message for Mindra.  In that harsh, snarling voice he stated “Can you contact your friends?  Misura has not returned.  If he doesn’t return…or is not returned...we will kill you.  Slowly.  If you cannot contact your friends, then prepare yourself for death.  If you can…then you WANT to contact your friends.”

Emphasis came a few hours later when the Warrior Vanara demanded Mindra stick his arm out through the bars of his window.  Monkey shrieks and the sounds of bones breaking lasted several minutes as the arm was mangled.  And then the massive ape snarled again “In the morning, we’ll talk again.  You’d better have something to tell us.  Or hope Misura returns.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It was sheer good fortune Bansho Kishu was scrying on Mindra at this point.  An earlier sending to Mindra had failed thanks to the anti-magic field.  But with Mindra’s arm outside the field, the scrying found him, centering in on the Vanara.  Hawk was able to recognize the area.  Mir was able to describe the area well enough for Volar to attempt a teleport.

Earlier plans had involved trying to sneak back with someone impersonating Misura.  Or trying to find a spot around the fort to sneak in a teleport.  But the plans were not popular.  To great a chance of being caught.  Too great a chance of massive violence and most in Bansho Kishu doubted their ability to overcome the Centaur Nation to rescue Mindra, especially since Mindra was the group’s healer.

But the idea of a quick snatch and grab aimed at the prison holding Mindra was considered to have a greater chance of success.  As fast as possible and if it bogged down, Volar would simply teleport them out again.  It was a simple plan but to the point.  They had seen one guard on the Vanara, the samurai could handle him.  Hawk was willing to lend his axe to Toshiro for chopping through the wall.   Something Toshiro was thankful for.  He knew his ancestral katana of truth and honor would be even more angry with him if he used it to cut wood again.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mindra was awakened from a pained sleep in the early morning hours by a knock at his barred window.  The centaur who waited there was older, his face lined with wrinkles and deeply tanned.

“Mindra?  Are you ok?  Of course not…but come to the window quickly.  I don’t have much time.  The Warrior Vanara guards are tough, but not very bright.  Even so, I’d best not push my luck.  Things are getting worse around here.  If you can pass along a message to Hawk, I would appreciate it.  Let him know NOT to return here anytime soon.  It’s grown too dangerous.  He should stay where he is, gain power and allies.  I fear if he returns here he’ll simply be killed.”

Mindra agreed to carry the message but had his own concerns.  “I’m not sure I’ll get the chance to pass your message along…”

“That brings me to my other point.  I can try to get a message to your friends, if you wish.  A…well, unless they have great magic to bring you back, maybe any last words or what you wish done with your things.  If you trust me enough, you can even give me one of your fingers.  I’ll try to get it to your friends so they can try to raise you.  I can’t guarantee anything, though.”  He warned.

Mindra nodded and after some careful thought he sliced off a section of his tail to offer to the wizened centaur. “Hopefully I’ll get the chance to pass the message along myself, though.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Centaur advisor was not long gone when Volar, Verick, Kaz and Toshiro appeared. Volar immediately acted to cut off the area from the rest of the city with stonewalls.  Kaz wounded the hulking Warrior Vanara guard, but it was Verick’s blindingly fast series of perfect strikes that killed the creature in seconds.  Toshiro set to work chopping through the wall with Hawk’s axe, wood chips flying.

Though the walls were noticed quickly, they did serve to cut off the rest of the city from the area and few centaur were up at this hour.  Mindra’s cell door was yanked open, however, an alert Warrior Vanara rushing into the room to try and grab the monkey.  Mindra was ready for this, though.  His magic wasn’t working but he had some non-magical tricks left over.  A smoke bomb taken from a ninja months ago filled the cell with thick, acrid smoke that cut off most sight.  Even so, Mindra was luck to slip past the massive ape.  If he had been pinned, he likely would have died.

The wall was just starting to give way to Toshiro’s chopping when Mindra appeared next to the group.  Well, a Mindra who was missing part of his tail.  Verick stopped his strike just short of the Vanara’s neck and growled “Better prove who you are, and quickly.”

Luckily, after the last time Mindra was impersonated they had worked out a system for preventing something like that from happening again.  Volar was just being attacked through the bars and it sounded like other of the Warrior Vanara were on the roof of the house, jumping toward them when Mindra completed his ‘proof’, the code and countersign given.  Volar focused past the pain to complete the spell and the group vanished, appearing back at the Bansho Kishu estates just as Warrior Vanara leaped down into the area.

As soon as they were back, Mindra swore he was never going back to the Centaur Nation again.  He’d been captured far more often than he was happy with and it –wasn’t- happening again.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
With Mindra back, life more or less returned to normal.  Mindra wasn’t returning to work in the city, so he was settling for doing the woodworking that needed to be done around the estate and meditating on his pearl now and then.  He had a very specific idea in mind, he was going to look for Go Go twice a week until he finally found her.

Toshiro’s reputation remained the same.  Many samurai were stiffly polite to him.  Commoners were fearful whenever he swaggered by.  However, Toshiro’s new assistant’s help was a little overboard even for him.  When they came upon a crowded street, Kuma stepped toward and shouted out “Bow down!  Bow down!  Lord Toshiro is coming through!”

Later Toshiro made a point to meet with Kuma and start explaining things.  “We need a lower profile.  I don’t want people to always know I’m coming.  DON’T do that again.”

Kuma thought this over “Then, we should walk along quietly?  Oh!  Then we walk up on someone, he didn’t see you coming in time and down’s bow fast enough, and we kill him as a warning for people to always be watching for you?”

Toshiro shook his head “No, nothing like that.  Look, don’t ask questions.  This is just how it is going to be.”

Kuma sighed and bowed deeply “I understand.  Well, I don’t really understand but it’s not needed.  I follow your orders, Lord Toshiro.”

Toshiro suspected there was still more trouble to come of this, though.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kaz heard word back from the torturer.  He’d found who had hired the thugs to attack Kaz recently.  An opium dealer in the area named Hanzo.  Kaz put out word to find the drug dealer and then waited.  When word came in the next day he led ten of his Thunderguards over to the building.  A sake house with unlicensed gambling in back. Kicking the door in, Kaz charged in, his katana drawn and ready. “Hold it right there, Hanzo!  You are under arrest!”

The opium dealer shouted “A 1,000 koku to the man who kills that fool!” and three of his bodyguards leapt forward to try and claim the award.  While a fourth took advantage of the confusion to try and slip to the side and out the front door of the sake house.

Kaz simply charged past the bodyguards, however.  He was willing to take a few hits in order to corner the man he was after.  The Thunderguards trailing him took care of the bodyguards.  And from the from came Kaz’s chief assistant, Kato, with the other bodyguard in hand as well.  The prisoners were sent on to the Torturer so they could gain information on the local networks. And Kaz returned back to the estate, satisfied with a job well done.

At the Bansho Kishu estates, one of the guards had news for him, however.  ‘The kid you asked me to look after and help with his training?  There’s been a slight problem…”


----------



## Black Omega

“I’ve been keeping an eye on the boy as you asked, Kaz-sama.”  The guard explained.  “Last night he was late showing up to guard duty, so I went to look for him.  I found he had climbed up a tree.  Near Mir’s tree house.  I have no doubt he was trying to peek in.  Probably luck for him I found him and not Mir.”  The guard said with only a faint smile.

Kaz nods, less good naturedly about it “I’ll speak to him.”

When the kid was brought to him, Kaz was doing his best to look stern and reproving.  “Kid, I’m not going to punish you, -this- time.  But I want you to know I’m pretty angry with you.  I don’t blame you for peeping on Mir.  But you neglected your duty and that’s something no true samurai ever does.  I know I carouse a lot.  I drink a lot.  But when it’s time for duty, I’m always right there.  Duty comes first.  Always.  If you want to stay around here, you’ll have to understand that.”

The young ronin nodded seriously to everything Kaz said.  He had so dreaded all the things Kaz might do to punish him, it was a great relief he was not being sent away or anything equally dire his imagination had come up with.  When Kaz offered to show him around Ryoko Owari a little, to the sake houses it would be safe enough for the kid to visit, he was even happier.  The kid knew he’d never been the carouser or ladies man Kaz was, but he was determined to overcome his weakness in these areas.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
On the 15th Day of the Tiger Verick invited Bayushi Sakura to the Celebration of Akodo at the Lion estates.  As a Scorpion, she probably would have been stopped at the gate.  Arriving as an Emerald Magistrate was a different matter, however.  After a fashion it was simply proof Verick was coming to terms with being married off to a Scorpion.  His sensei was pleased.

The end of 1158 brought the usual ceremonies.  The temples and homes were cleaned out.  Straw ropes were put out to catch the evil spirits of the old year.  The New Year brought ceremonies to ask ancestors, fortunes and Kami to bless the New Year.  Traditionally, the Emperor was cloistered during this period, communing with the Sun God to ask for good fortune on the Empire.  The lack of an Emperor prevented that this year, surely a bad sign.

Parades and fireworks celebrated the New Year all through the day.  But volar had darker things on his mind.  He was concerned about Bugaisha.  He had heard from Chen that the merchants in the area were not allowing his students to help with odd jobs like the merchants had allowed in the past.  Clearly something had changed to cause this.

At the same time he had presented some very pointed questions to the people trying to hire him for this job.  Why did they trust him?  Because they were paying in gold, a reasonable answer for criminals.  Why did they think he could do this?  They knew many magic used could do this.   And they had seen Volar disappear from battles before, as when the group teleported out of the Crab Caves.

Before he would give his final agreement to this job, Volar decided to consult with Toshiro, Kaz and Lord Jyaku.  It was a difficult situation.  The job could be smuggling, an assassination, helping someone escape, some trade deal trying to go around the normal rules about contact with gaijin, there were just too many options.

Volar felt it was a trap for him.  Verick somehow felt it might be a trap for him.  Kaz and Toshiro leaned toward it being a plot against Shinjo Yuji.  Finally Volar agreed to act as bait, so to speak, and teleport the man to Bugaisha.  But not before much planning was done.  Volar would only meet the man through his rat familiar, not in person.  Mindra and the others would be under an invisibility sphere as they followed him to Bugaisha.  True Sight was cast on Mindra and Verick, the one’s considered most likely to be able to follow Volar’s passenger wherever his mission was taking him.  

Volar’s passanger turned out to be a rather pleasant looking, portly man.  He had the look of a prosperous merchant rather than a smuggler.  The gold was paid for the first step of the teleport and in an instant the scene shifted to Bugaisha, to a secluded spot the teleport would not be noticed.

The portly, pleasant fellow bowed “Thanks.  I’ll be back in an hour.  If I’m not, don’t wait on me.”  Then he set off down the street.  Invisibly the others followed, except for Volar was staying back at the teleport spot.  He was taking no chances that this might be seen as a set up by him.

For once, Mindra and Verick struggled to keep up with the chubby merchant.  As the man went through the crowd he shifted from form to form flawlessly.  Only Toshiro’s luck and Kaz’s alertness kept them on the man’s trail.  Until he sucked into an alley by a merchant house.  Verick leading the way, they followed back there.  Verick at the corner, watching as the man’s disguise melted away to reveal a lean figure with a short, neat beard, longer hair and intense eyes.  He removed carefully wrapped weapons from his Haversack, katana, daggers, shuriken, a bladed gauntlet, and goggles for his eyes.

Then the back door of the merchant house was kicked in and the black garbed figure charged in.  Verick used his own magic item to shift his appearance to a gray ninja and snuck over to peek in, watching as the assassin cut through several Broken Mirror ronin without any trouble, liberal use of poison making his job easier.  Kaz decided to hang back.  He had not really gotten any type of disguise for this.  Mindra was relying upon his amulet that let him look Rokugani.  

Toshiro had been giving a headband of change by a mysterious admirer or friend.  He never got any details beyond it was a fat merchant.  He used this to make himself look like a ronin and he went around to the front of the shop.  The merchant house was new but the saleman was very skilled.  “And here’s the weapons.  Oh you want back hear at the back, where our armor is?  Well, this would suit you perfectly.  And this would be good for more ornate armor, for those times you need to look good for a client.”  The salesman was so good, Toshiro almost forgot about the battle in the back until thtree blood, nearly dead Broken Mirror ronin ran out from the back, fleeing out into the street.  As the salesman went to summon the guard, Toshiro charged into the back, changing into  a Broken Mirror ronin.

Verick had followed the man up the stairs, losing track of him for a moment before he found the right room.  Listening, he heard “You picked the wrong people to steal 50,000 koku from, Sanzo.  Trying to run to Bugaisha was not a bad idea.  But even here you are not safe.  Make peace with your ancestors and….”

The assassin’s spiel was cut off by Verick’s sudden entrance.  “My contract supercedes yours.” He told the assassin.  

“Back off, you’ll only get hurt.”  The assassin replied before stepping toward the merchant.  Verick charged in, though, a fast slice of his sword wounding the assassin slightly.  A feint put him off guard though and the assassin did even more damage in return.  From down the hallway came the yell of Toshiro finding the caltrops left on the stairs.
The merchant shouted out “15,000 koku if you kill him!” to Verick, then as Toshiro ran into the room under the guide of a Broken Mirror ronin, he hid behind Toshiro and promised “10,000 koku if you kill both of them!”

Verick and Toshiro both angled in to try and cut off the assassin but he tumbled out of reach.  Realizing he would never beat the two of them, he got a running start to flip forward past the two men and over to the merchant.  A poisoned dagger put an end to the man and then the assassin fled for his life, disappearing onto the first floor as they group failed to pursue.  Instead, then regrouped, then teleported back to Volar.

They could very likely have killed the assassin when he returned.  But by that point there would be no doubt Volar set the man up.  Wanting to avoid that, the others returned home with Mindra and Volar teleported the assassin back to Ryoko Owari, receiving the rest of his payment and leaving it at that.  Though Volar was less than pleased.  He’s been the transported for an illegal act once now.  He knew another offer would come along and he wasn’t looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Black Omega

In the aftermath of the battle with the assassin the group kept their ears open for anything that might have something to do with that trip.  And soon enough they heard news.  A foolish opium dealer had stolen money from the Scorpion clan.  He’d made a good try of escaping, getting as far as Bugaisha before Jinshi, a local Ryoko Owari assassin had caught up with him and killed him.

In Kaz’s area things were barely holding even in the battle against the drug dealers.  The torturer had gotten enough information from the bodyguards to close down one network.  But there were always more ready to move into the vacuum.  He also had a meeting with Bayushi Sakura, who seemed a little quizzical.  Though it was hard to tell with her mask in the way.  “Is Toshiro ok?”  she asked.  “I’ve heard so many stories about how brave, fearless and unstoppable he is in combat.  Then I compare the stories to what is happening in Ryoko Owari.  Toshiro being more courtly.  And cruel.  Standing back in battle and letting others fight for him.  Are you sure he’s not been replaced by a minion of the Lying Darkness or something?”

Kaz just shook his head “I’m sure.  Don’t ask how.  But we’re sure he’s really Toshiro.”  Kaz’s no nonsense approach deflected more questions from Sakura  and finally she settled for a bow and wishing the Crab samurai a pleasant day.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Great Boar hunt came with the coming of Spring.  Hunters from every significant clan in Ryoko Owari were on hand to claim to glory of the first kill.  Bansho Kishu even had two entrants.  Toshiro, who was receiving the help of Hawk.  And Verick.  In past years the great hunt had usually only taken a  day.  But this year it was only on the second day of the hunt that a boar was caught.  Two in fact.  One by Bayushi Watanabe, to whose family fell the glory and extra hunting rights that went with the first kill.  And Toshiro, who returned only 15 minutes later.  Still, but was a bad omen for the coming year that the Boar hunt had taken so long.

Except to Mir, who had spent quite a bit of time using her woodland skills to try and get as many of the boars out of the area as she could.  Mir had a serious problem with sport hunting and considered this the fastest, most reliable way of trying to deal with it.  She knew no one would listen if she simply suggested they not do the hunt this year.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Finally the time came for Verick’s war games at the Akodo Estates.  A lot of work had gone into making changes at the estates.  Verick, as well as Mindra Hawk and Toshiro watching from the side, could not miss the fact the lay out of the Akodo estates now more closely resembled the layout of the Bansho Kishu estates.  The war games were set to last two days with Verick’s side set as the attacker.  The first day’s attacks did not go well.  Though an ‘explosion’ of magic took out the gate, the main attack there failed against determined resistance.  Evidently the gate had been targeted as a weak point by the defenders as well.  The second day went a little better and by the time the day was done the attacker s had captured half the estate, but not all their objectives.  It was a defeat for Verick but he had hardly been embarrassed.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
During the battle some strange came up, though.  On the morning of the second day there had been a loud knock at the gates.  By the time the guards got out there, no one was around but there –was- a present left.  Of sorts.  It was a cage with songbirds, and a note.  Mir went to investigate and found they were a matched set of songbirds from the High Forest.  The note read: “A little present to someone I know would appreciate them.  You can keep them or release them into the grove, whatever you wish.”

Magical investigations revealed the birds were exactly what they seemed to be.  Songbirds.  Not harpies polymorphed as someone had suggested.  Casting Talk to Animals, Mir found they were originally from a forest, had been caught there and at one point apparently teleported before being kept safe for several days before being left outside the estate.  Mir added the creatures to her animal companions but remained deeply suspicious.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To Hawk came a dire Sending.  “Come home as quickly as you can.  The Rokugani attacked us.  Many dead, including royal advisor.  Contact and trade with the empire is terminated.  Lionheart.”

Hawk only took a second to think about it before he sent back “You are dead.”  And left it at that, allowing the connection to die.  He was NOT in a good mood.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next day was a New Years celebration at the Governor’s Mansion.  As is traditional for Rokugan, birthdays are celebrated with the start of the New Year.  Gifts were given to each of Bansho Kishu and pleasant conversation exchanged.

There was more going on beneath the surface than simply a celebration, however.  For a few months there had been a growing shortage of rice in the city.  And Lord Jyaku had decided he had exhausted every chance of solving it without getting more ruthless.  Many in the city called the Unicorns and even more Bansho Kishu ‘barbarians’.  He had decided he would give them barbarians.

The mission was simple.  Lead wagons to a Scorpion warehouse and requisition the rice.  Lord Jyaku had no intention of letting the situation grow worse in the city and Bansho Kishu did have a certain reputation that inspired fear.  And made such a mission easier.  Presented with a Governor’s order and a draft for the cash to pay a fair price for the food being seized, Bansho Kishu was armed with authority only the Imperial Chancellor could override.

For their own reasons, Volar and Verick went along disguised and mostly stayed back in the shadows unless they were needed.  The actual confiscation of the rice went smoothly.  The peasant guards were unresisting even before they were frozen in place then charmed.  Though the fact guards were put on rice was good indication of just how serious the rice shortage was...or was expected to grow.  It was over an hour before the rice merchant’s samurai master was on the scene.

Bayushi Watanabe was dressed in plain, non-descript samurai great armor, as were his guards.  His mask was something made from black metal that covered the upper part of his face, even hiding his eyes.  “Toshiro-san!  You are taking my property.”  He called out.

Toshiro shook his head “All perfectly legal.  We have orders.”  Toshiro snapped his fingers and Mir came out with the orders bearing the governors seal.

Bayushi Watanabe was silent a moment, perhaps lifting an eyebrow if such a expression could be seen.  “Clearly the rumors are true, your relationship with Mir has changed, Toshiro-san.

The Scorpion samurai didn’t attack, but clearly he was unhappy.  And plotting his next step.  Something Bansho Kishu expected.  They were planning to lay low for a while after this.  Lord Jyaku had said as long as things stayed peaceful, the trouble this stirred up would likely blow over.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
But not everyone in the group was pleased.  Volar wondered aloud “Has Lord Jyaku been changing?”  Kaz and Toshiro reluctantly agreed he seemed more ruthless.  Mir was quick to defend her Lord but Volar was equally fast in emphasizing it was only a question.  But still, the reputation Bansho Kishu had cultivated was one of fear and that was clearly what Lord Jyaku had been using to help the mission.


----------



## Black Omega

Hawk met with the scorpion merchant who had given him the expensive kimono.  The merchant was eager to go ahead with his trading plans but Hawk had bad news.

“Things have changed in the Centaur Nation.”  Hawk explained “The King is tainted, the commander of the Royal Guard is even more tainted.   Crazy monkeys are running around.  And they have cut off all contact with the empire, including trade.  I’m an exile now…”

The merchant seemed to give this a moment’s thought then nodded “You have no power there at all now?”  he asked.

“No, none.”  Hawk answered simply.

“Well, nothing to be done about it then.  I wish you the best of luck.”  The merchant said, slapping Hawk on the shoulder and barely restraining a laugh.  ‘I’ll be sending a itemized bill around to the estate for services rendered.  Since you can’t repay in favors or anything else.  Gold will have to do.”

And just that fast the merchant was walking away.

The bill delivered later was for 20,000 koku.  Not something the centaur could pay off easily.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The 20th day of the Hare.  There are reports of an attack on Otosan Uchi by a Shadowlands Horde.   Details are unclear, but somehow the Shadowlands Horde has gone around the Crab clan and attacked the city directly from the sea.  The Imperial Legions under Toturi Tsudao and the armies of the Lion clan are marching in to counter attack while Hantei Naseru and the Emerald Champion (Toshiro’s Crane friend) lead the defense.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In Ryoko Owari, Toshiro’s wife O-Hisa also had exciting news, though not the news he’d been hoping to hear from her. 

“I’m being sent back to Bugaisha!”  she said happily “Not the most exciting of missions but with the chance for some very satisfying bone crushing at the end.  A Ide party set off from Bugaisha and someplace between there and the Ide border they were turned into undead killing machines.  They killed the border patrol, then went on to nearly wipe out a village before they were stopped.  So now a force of Moto have been assigned to Bugaisha, since Shinjo Yuji had proven incapable of protecting the are  properly.  Or so the Moto claimed.  Dad said I’m more forceful than Yuji, so I’m going to help out!  It should be really exciting.”

Toshiro wasn’t so sure. O-Hisa had gotten into trouble before with the Bloodspeakers.  He liked the idea of trying to go to Bugaisha with her but he was needed in Ryoko Owari.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Verick had a surprise of his own.  Matsu Shorisuro, from the Topaz Championship, had been sent to the Akodo Estates with news.  The last time Verick had seen Shorisuro, he had withdrawn from a match and allowed the Matsu to advance and become a samurai.  Shorisuro did not have good news.  The Bloodspeakers had apparently struck again.  During a patrol along the border between the Ikoma lands and the Unicorn, he and his men have stayed over in a village.  He had awakened to utter darkness, a darkness so deep it had seemed to be consuming him.  He had drawn his katana and rushed deeper into the darkness, trying to find someone to fight, but he had ended up stumbling out of the darkness, nearly dead.  Instead of charging back into the darkness, he had escaped back to warn the local commander what was going on.  With the Lion armies marching to Otosan Uchi to repel the Shadowlands assault there, the Bloodspeakers seemed to be taking full advantage.  When reinforcements got to the village everyone was already gone, nothing left but splashes of blood over the ground and along the walls.  This had happened to two villages.

Verick was taken off guard by the plan the Akodo had for dealing with this.  “You understand, most of our armies are on their way to Otosan Uchi now.”  Akodo Jusho explained “so when the topic of what to do about taint ridden maho-tsukai came up, your name floated right to the top.  You have the jade katana, after all.  And have experience dealing with Bloodspeakers.  And if some of your Bansho Kishu friends like Toshiro and Kaz happen to come along, so much the better.  And if Toshiro cares to bring along one of his monkey’s, and it happens to cast spells. And talk.  I suppose that’s fine as well.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lord Jyaku was in agreement on this as well.  After the confrontation with the Scorpion, it didn’t seem like a bad thing for Bansho Kishu to be out of town for a while.  And this was a chance to do so while increasing the group’s reputation and striking a blow against the Bloodspeakers.  Lord Jyaku still regretted he had not been able to smash them completely at the battle of Kuzo.  Any chance to strike a blow against them was worth it to him.  He did let Mir know that the Moto had gone to Bugaisha and she might wish to contact her followers at the grove.  A jade magistrate had also started to look into Volar’s school.  He had asked Lord Jyaku about it before ever setting out and with the Bloodspeaker attack, Lord Jyaku had thanks the magistrate for his due diligence in going after the enemies of the empire.  If later he found time to check out the school, then that was perfectly acceptable and the magistrate would receive full cooperation from the Shinjo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The group took a day to prepare for their trip.  Kaz and Toshiro made sure things were in order in their areas.  Volar contacted his school and made sure things would all be above board when the Jade Magistrate finally did visit.  Mir went to her grove to let her followers know what was going on, as well as meeting with Moto Kiyomasu again.  The fierce warrior was in charge of the Moto in the area and was determined to crush the Bloodspeakers wherever they were found.  Though he assured Mir that he knew a little of the Oak Father and knew she had nothing to do with the Bloodspeakers.  The Oak Father had never been a friend to the undead.  Her attempts to make him back off of Shnjo Yuji were only partially successful, however.  Kiyomasu had his orders.


----------



## Toshiro

*My Story, by Toshiro*

This is my first time posting to a storyline.  I have been reading the tales about us but never had signed up.  I decided to sign up today and explain my character's actions.

My char. is a crab who was never allowed to go to the wall and fight as my brothers are doing.  I was sent at my mother's request up north.  My mother wanted to make sure at least one of her sons lived.  Fighting on the wall is dangerous and deadly.

I was never prepared to socialize or to sense motives of others.  So, here I am in a city where everything is never what it seems.  I feel like a fish in a barrel with arrows coming my way anytime.

So no wonder I am always doing the wrong thing.  I would perfer being on the road away from the cities and the lies.  But, I have been sent here and I will do my best.  I became leader of this group by default.  I never intended to be the leader.  I perfer others to do the leading.  I love just to fight.

I know some of my actions seem like a coward, the Black Snake fiascal.  I never planned on running away, I was trying to get back to the group and help them and let them know where I was.  I thought I could go thru the  merchants place and around the wall.  Unfortunately, it had a wall where I planned on going.  Things like that seem to happen to me, no matter what I plan it seems to go wrong.

Toshiro

Post Script--- 
Now as a player talking,  I had hoped one of the other players in our group would be the leader.  Several of them have the knack of seeing or knowing what the GM has in store for us.  As a player I am terrible in this area.  But it is great for the GM, he can lead me just about where he wants me to go.  I think that is why he made me the leader.  Many times I see him across the table just grinning and smiling as I go thru all kinds of pain to try and stay out of trouble.  He always has a way of twisting it so.  But that is what makes this campaign so fun.  I will say he keeps all of us on our toes.

The night when we were fighting the Blak Snakes we had sat around discussing all the groups or individuals  giving us trouble and all the things we need to do.  We all had a hard time trying to decide who to go after first.  The Black Snakes got it because they were close by.  We would not need to travel any distance to take care of them.

The GM has so many things going on around us I don't know how he keeps track of the events and the different chars.  we deal with.  I will say he keeps my attention and desire to keep playing.


----------



## Black Omega

Toshiro said:
			
		

> Post Script---
> Now as a player talking,  I had hoped one of the other players in our group would be the leader.  Several of them have the knack of seeing or knowing what the GM has in store for us.  As a player I am terrible in this area.  But it is great for the GM, he can lead me just about where he wants me to go.




Toshiro has many virtues.  But he's not really a leader.  But the leadership mantle seems to be one that get passed around so people can enjoy someone else getting to suffer.  Right now Toshiro's enjoying Verick being the leader.  the other type who could lead are very happy it's always on someone else.



> I think that is why he made me the leader.  Many times I see him across the table just grinning and smiling as I go thru all kinds of pain to try and stay out of trouble.  He always has a way of twisting it so.  But that is what makes this campaign so fun.  I will say he keeps all of us on our toes.




Now now, I didn't really make Toshiro the leader.  It started with Toshiro being built with a feat that makes him the descendant of a great Crab Champion.  Then the group fixed on Toshiro because at the time he was the only samurai in the group.  Now the group has three samurai, but Toshiro's still the one most easily manipluated by the gaijin in the group.




> The GM has so many things going on around us I don't know how he keeps track of the events and the different chars.  we deal with.



Spreadsheets and flow charts

Of course it's possible to have too much going on, so we're giving the group a chance to solve a few mysteries.  Before returning to the City of Lies.


----------



## Draken Korin

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Toshiro has many virtues.  But he's not really a leader.  But the leadership mantle seems to be one that get passed around so people can enjoy someone else getting to suffer.  Right now Toshiro's enjoying Verick being the leader.  the other type who could lead are very happy it's always on someone else.
> 
> Player Comment:
> It's not that Verick can't lead. It's more that the things that Verick is into, his views and methods, could very easily lead him into conflict with the party. He's been a tough character to be consistent with, since he's grown into his role through roleplay.
> 
> Originally Verick was intended to be a western character with a tie-in to Rokugan through his heritage. Then I got caught up in the environment, and the character evolved into what he is now. The GM is very interested in the Rokugan campaign world, and all things aisan, and that interest shows in the stories he tells.
> 
> Verick is caught, now, between a lifetime of roguish western sensibilities, the teachings of his father, and the environment of Rokugan. He chose to become samurai, embracing his father's life, through a romantic notion that it would be like the stories he'd heard growing up, all battle, glory, and honour. Now, he's seen the reality of the samurai life, and the strange, often counterproductive attitudes and methods that shape that life, he's trying to introduce some of the western ideas into his approach to life.
> 
> The problem is, that things are changing too fast to really keep track of everything. After all, it's only been fourteen months, or so, since the party came together in Bugaisha, and he was sixteen when he arrived in Rokugan, now seventeen. Verick's ties have grown closer to the Scorpion, because above all the clans, they seem most practical about living. Of course he doesn't truly grasp the deception and duplicity inherent in the Scorpion, but he's hoping to keep his head above the water until he does.
> 
> In the end, Verick is just very young, and ill equipped to lead in this group. The requirements of duty, and society clash with his upbringing, since he lacks the advantage of being raised in Rokugan to give him a real understanding of why things work as they do.
> 
> DK


----------



## Brown Jenkin

*Notes from Mir*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> Now now, I didn't really make Toshiro the leader.  It started with Toshiro being built with a feat that makes him the descendant of a great Crab Champion.  Then the group fixed on Toshiro because at the time he was the only samurai in the group.  Now the group has three samurai, but Toshiro's still the one most easily manipluated by the gaijin in the group.




Now why would sweet little me be interested or even capable of manipulating the great Toshiro [bats eyelashes]. Now that elf on the other hand is another story. We all know what elves are like. I am but a traveler taking a short break on my journey. I am just trying to be helpful to Toshiro. I noticed that sometimes he has problems saying the right things, so I am only trying to be helpful when I create a lesser telepathic bond with him and tell him what to say. My efforts to tell stories about his great and brave deeds is only because I want the rest of the empire to know the truth about him. Toshiro has always been kind to me so I am just repaying the kindness. 

Now Verick on the other hand has never expressed that same kindness toward me. I will of couse defer to him when he is in charge, but I would much rather have Toshiro in charge since he seems to trust me. There is though a small bit of satifaction right now as Verick learns what it is like to be in charge. I had that experience not long ago in our trip to the Shinnomen and it is fun to see Verick have to make the complicated decisions for a change. 

I wouldn't mind too much if Kaz were to lead. He seems a fair and practical person who will keep his word. His lack of standing in society seems to basicly related to his off hours partying. Now of couse if Kaz were in charge I would have to make more of an effort to be discreet about some of my off hours activities (Not that of couse I am doing anything innapropriate, I just like my privacy in taking care of personal matters). 

Now of course Leadership in the group is a more nebulus afair than it might seem. Only Mindra and Kaz are tied directly to Toshiro and even those ties are not neccesaily immutable. Mindra is following the wishes of his ancestors in looking after Toshiro, if the ancestors had a change in plan I am not sure what he would do. Toshiro is equl in rank to Kaz, but in charge because he is Lord Jayku's son-in-law. Kaz is also with us not due to personal ties but because the Crab assigned him to keep an eye on Toshiro and help him remember his Crab heritage more that his Crane behaviors. Verick has no formal ties and considers himself an equal to Toshiro, he seems to follow only because it suits him in some other way I don't understand. Volar has sworn loyalty to no-one and seems to be in things for himself, I'm sure he will follow whoever it is in the best intrests of Volar to follow. Hawk is not a full member yet and it is yet to be determined what his place is. I have sworn an oath to Lord Jayku and the Unicorn, not Toshiro. Toshiro is the leader because more people are willing to follow him than Verick, not because anyone has sworn loyalty to Toshiro directly. As with the case right now, and in our trip to the Shinomen, leadership can and is assumed by others when they are the more natural choice in a given situation.

Mir


----------



## The Axe

*Just a bump*

Where'd everybody go?

Oh, and BUMP.


----------



## Black Omega

The Axe said:
			
		

> Where'd everybody go?
> 
> Oh, and BUMP.




Agreed, I've been enjoying reading this story hour.  Hopefully the lazy bastiche doing the writing gets off his butt soon and gets back to work.

Oh wait...


----------

